# All about  HUAWEI Ascend Y530 (Q&A, Root,Unlocking, etc)



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## stavroskar7 (May 18, 2014)

*huawei y530*

i have the huawei y530  and i'm looking for root or unlocking bootloader....any HELP????


----------



## Alf921 (May 18, 2014)

Boskan said:


> I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
> on the Internet and here as well.
> Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
> This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

Click to collapse



Good Idea !
This phone is certainly not a high-end model, but it is *very popular* in Europe and Asia (don't know for America).

Framaroot and Vroot failled...
Now more than 3 month since this phone arrive, and there is still no method to root.
Does it come one day ?

HELP !!


----------



## Vamfire.Attack (May 19, 2014)

*sipp*

are u indonesian..?


----------



## maerhomaerho (May 19, 2014)

Boskan said:


> Hi All and Welcome !!
> 
> I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
> on the Internet and here as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Very nice idea, Boskan, Thnx!
I got this phone by now two months ago.
Jelly Bean stock rom works pretty well, but I definitely need this phone to be rooted!
Is anybody there who has time to make a new miracle?


----------



## IcemanSR (May 20, 2014)

Bootloader unlock here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81

recovery boot:
turn off fast boot or
turn off phone then take out battery 2 seconds 
put battery back on and:
then press and hold volume up+power button to enter recovery mode.

take screenshoots:
Press and hold volume down + power button in same time


----------



## tarinka (May 20, 2014)

*root*



IcemanSR said:


> Bootloader unlock here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81
> 
> recovery boot:
> ...

Click to collapse



Did anyone try this http://forum.androidsrbija.com/viewtopic.php?f=325&t=4717


----------



## IcemanSR (May 20, 2014)

tarinka said:


> Did anyone try this http://forum.androidsrbija.com/viewtopic.php?f=325&t=4717

Click to collapse



Whats to try?
above way i posted works perfect and it only takes 5 -10 minutes to get email from huawei with unlock code
and its official way


----------



## razkal1 (May 20, 2014)

no devs willing to root this phone then... just got one its pretty decent phone shame about no root

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## IcemanSR (May 21, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> Bootloader unlock here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81
> 
> recovery boot:
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer official unlock code,but there seems to be other ways to unlock bootloader
it is not tested for y530,i already unlocked mine,so i can't test either
but HERE it is for those who wants to try
Guide is simple and it should be for generally all huawei's ?


----------



## Kiruke (May 22, 2014)

I unlocked succesfully the bootloader with official method,but after some hours my phone noticed me that there is an update (B187 in Italy),
I downloaded it and when the phone restarted to install it,it did stuck on Huawei logo,i waited about 20 minutes but nothing happened,so i tried to reset the phone but the same thing happens,i tried to relock the bootloader with the same code i used to unlock it but the phone saied:invalid code or something similar....so how can i fix these problems or one of these? Sorry for my bad english,i'm italian,i hope you understand!


----------



## IcemanSR (May 22, 2014)

You need original firmware of your phone,if u dont have it there ia nothing you can do.we dont have custom recovery for phone,so take it to service.they can fix it

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alf921 (May 22, 2014)

MineLuke2604 said:


> I unlocked succesfully the bootloader with official method,but after some hours my phone noticed me that there is an update (B187 in Italy),
> I downloaded it and when the phone restarted to install it,it did stuck on Huawei logo,i waited about 20 minutes but nothing happened,so i tried to reset the phone but the same thing happens,i tried to relock the bootloader with the same code i used to unlock it but the phone saied:invalid code or something similar....so how can i fix these problems or one of these? Sorry for my bad english,i'm italian,i hope you understand!

Click to collapse



Perhaps try to launch the phone in recovery mode : Vol up + Power On, and do a factory reset by this way if you can reach this function.

Note : what an idea to accept updates !!
1st rule with computer : don't tuch if it's work well...
the best is the enemy of the good


----------



## razkal1 (May 23, 2014)

Anyone pushed su via adb on unlocked bootloader to try and get root?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## IcemanSR (May 23, 2014)

Alf921 said:


> Perhaps try to launch the phone in recovery mode : Vol up + Power On, and do a factory reset by this way if you can reach this function.
> 
> Note : what an idea to accept updates !!
> 1st rule with computer : don't tuch if it's work well...
> the best is the enemy of the good

Click to collapse



If it was official update,it is not his fault
and it should not have nothing to do with unlocked bootloader
it is faulty update.or maybe conflict with some old data,wrong usb drivers,cache etc
And he should not have any problems sending phone where he bought it to get repair.

But yes.Before going to panic those are first steps that him as user should try to do
wipe the phone clean
Here are some steps on how to
And here

---------- Post added at 04:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------

This guy claims that it can root Y530-U00V100R001C900B181
it is also listed on their web site as tested and rooted
Y530-U00	Y530-U00V100R001C900B181	4.3
http://www.srsroot.com/supported

https://twitter.com/srsroot/status/468049341543112704

I tried on my Build ID: Y530-U00V100R001C900B183 and failed :crying:

---------- Post added at 04:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 AM ----------

Found out that 181 firmware is for Ireland and portugal..
here


----------



## Alf921 (May 23, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]This guy claims that it can root Y530-U00V100R001C900B181
> it is also listed on their web site as tested and rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, this is a quite good news. It showes that it's possible for a 4.3 Android.

My build is : Y530-U00V100R001C900B177
What is the différence between 177, 181, 183, 189 (proposed since yesterday) ?
Is this build number related to system update (Huawei) ?
Or is it only a number related with the country (and a particular firmware) ?

Little by little we will get there !


----------



## razkal1 (May 23, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> If it was official update,it is not his fault
> and it should not have nothing to do with unlocked bootloader
> it is faulty update.or maybe conflict with some old data,wrong usb drivers,cache etc
> And he should not have any problems sending phone where he bought it to get repair.
> ...

Click to collapse



Goin to try this when e get to a computer 

tryeid it 3 times and not working and my firmware is B181

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## IcemanSR (May 23, 2014)

Alf921 said:


> Well, this is a quite good news. It showes that it's possible for a 4.3 Android.
> 
> My build is : Y530-U00V100R001C900B177
> What is the différence between 177, 181, 183, 189 (proposed since yesterday) ?
> ...

Click to collapse



I hear that 177 has rather big issues with battery drain,and that next update is 177-189
Builds are probably base huawei update+local modifications where base belongs

Base (certificate)


----------



## IcemanSR (May 23, 2014)

I found this:
custom cwm build page
i tried to make rom nand backup from mine but adb commands failed on this phone....
sorry abt double post ,it was suppose to go to previous post..can't find delete button either..

*It would be nice if some developer would step in and help the case..*


----------



## Alf921 (May 23, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> I hear that 177 has rather big issues with battery drain,and that next update is 177-189
> Builds are probably base huawei update+local modifications where base belongs

Click to collapse



thanks.
177 / battery drain : I confirm. sometime rapid and sudden drop in battery  

question : if I try ans success with SRSroot, will Huawei update work after ? if yes, will Huawei update unroot the device ?
dilemma : first update the phone and loose the ability to root, or first try to root and loose the ability to update...


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## IcemanSR (May 23, 2014)

Alf921 said:


> thanks.
> 177 / battery drain : I confirm. sometime rapid and sudden drop in battery
> 
> question : if I try ans success with SRSroot, will Huawei update work after ? if yes, will Huawei update unroot the device ?
> dilemma : first update the phone and loose the ability to root, or first try to root and loose the ability to update...

Click to collapse



I need this phone regardless of root,for the moment its my main phone and battery is is first thing
So i would update,regardless of root possibilities ..
But i am not you..its our decision 

For the moment root isn't the biggest issue..
if we could get custom cwm for phone,then we can have base backup of our rom
and then maybe try and make custom port for it which is allready rooted..But without backup,i dare not to try to flash

MMM This article is promising ..will read a bit and see if it can be done
Meh it is for MTK only..


----------



## Kiruke (May 23, 2014)

Alf921 said:


> Perhaps try to launch the phone in recovery mode : Vol up + Power On, and do a factory reset by this way if you can reach this function.
> 
> Note : what an idea to accept updates !!
> 1st rule with computer : don't tuch if it's work well...
> the best is the enemy of the good

Click to collapse



I already tried to go in recovery,but the phone doesn't go in recovery,it stuck on huawei logo,luckily i can use the phone because i can turn on it! :m


----------



## razkal1 (May 23, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> I found this:
> custom cwm build page
> i tried to make rom nand backup from mine but adb commands failed on this phone....
> sorry abt double post ,it was suppose to go to previous post..can't find delete button either..
> ...

Click to collapse



Also cant get adb to work... 
edit

got adb to work just dont know how to dump the firmware :\

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## IcemanSR (May 23, 2014)

MineLuke2604 said:


> I already tried to go in recovery,but the phone doesn't go in recovery,it stuck on huawei logo,luckily i can use the phone because i can turn on it! :m

Click to collapse



Well for start,u need to learn base commands on how to use the phone.
Check page 1 i wrote at bottom to learn the *Proper* commands for recovery
Second read the previous page with detailed links on how to restore phone.
You can't just barge in demanding and not learning


----------



## Kiruke (May 23, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> Well for start,u need to learn base commands on how to use the phone.
> Check page 1 i wrote at bottom to learn the *Proper* commands for recovery
> Second read the previous page with detailed links on how to restore phone.
> You can't just barge in demanding and not learning

Click to collapse



Sorry,i read everything,to go in recovery i press VolumeUp+Power,but phone stuck on Huawei logo....
P.s. In past i modified 5 phones,all with success,so i think i learned enough,but "There is always more to learn" :laugh:
Never mind,i will send my phone for repair! :crying:


----------



## IcemanSR (May 23, 2014)

MineLuke2604 said:


> Sorry,i read everything,to go in recovery i press VolumeUp+Power,but phone stuck on Huawei logo....
> P.s. In past i modified 5 phones,all with success,so i think i learned enough,but "There is always more to learn" :laugh:
> Never mind,i will send my phone for repair! :crying:

Click to collapse



You Need to take out battery 2-3 seconds before any attempts to enter recovery
Have you done that?


----------



## Kiruke (May 23, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> You Need to take out battery 2-3 seconds before any attempts to enter recovery

Click to collapse



I know,i did it but it didn't work
I did this:
1-I turned off the phone
2-I removed the battery for about 5 seconds
3-I reinserted the battery
4-I pressed together VolumeUP+Power until vibration and i also pressed the buttons after the vibration but the same thing happens! :crying:


----------



## IcemanSR (May 23, 2014)

MineLuke2604 said:


> I know,i did it but it didn't work
> I did this:
> 1-I turned off the phone
> 2-I removed the battery for about 5 seconds
> ...

Click to collapse



dunno then
i see that there are a lot of guides how to restore phone after that happens,i can't guide as i never had such issues,u can check and see for your self.but since u don't have any backups,maybe it is best just to take it to shop where u got it.


----------



## Kiruke (May 23, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> dunno then
> i see that there are a lot of guides how to restore phone after that happens,i can't guide as i never had such issues,u can check and see for your self.but since u don't have any backups,maybe it is best just to take it to shop where u got it.

Click to collapse



Don't worry,i backupped my phone,anyway thanks and sorry for the trouble!
P.s. This site is fantastic!!


----------



## IcemanSR (May 23, 2014)

MineLuke2604 said:


> Don't worry,i have backupped my phone,anyway thanks and sorry for the trouble!
> P.s. This site is fantastic!!

Click to collapse



Have u maybe tried removing SD card?
i remember now that i read some tips about it.
I mean you don't have nand backup,otherwise you could flash your phone with it to restore factory rom,via flash adb tools


----------



## bazaglia (May 23, 2014)

No success here. Firmware 181.

---= SRS One-Click-Root v4.7 =---

14:31:13 - Starting ADB Server..
14:31:18 - Manufacturer: HUAWEI
14:31:18 - Model: HUAWEI Y530-U00
14:31:18 - Android Version: 4.3
14:31:18 - Build ID: Y530-U00V100R001C900B181
14:31:18 - Board ID: Y530-U00
14:31:18 - Chipset Platform: msm8610
14:31:18 - Getting OffSets.. : 0x8003 0x8005 (False) 
14:31:19 - Query Server for Best Method.. Found Rootkit: 4

	----= Start Rooting Process.. Please Wait =----

14:31:21 [+] Testing exploit: root4 (please wait..)
14:31:23 [+] Device Reboot #1 (Wait till it's started)
14:33:03 [+] Device Reboot #2 (Wait till it's started)
14:34:39 [+] Executing root4 exploit Failed. 
14:34:39 [+] Testing exploit: root4b (please wait..)
14:34:45 [+] Device Reboot #1 (Wait till it's started)
14:36:11 [+] Device Reboot #2 (Wait till it's started)
14:37:02 [+] Testing exploit: root5 (please wait..)
14:37:03 [+] Unlock your device screen, it should bring up restore mode.
14:39:51 [+] Press RESTORE button on device NOW! then wait...
14:39:56 [+] Device Reboot #1 (Wait till it's started)
14:40:15 [+] Remounting /system Filesystem as R/W..
14:40:15 [+] Installing SU Binary...


14:40:15 Error: Failed to push SU ​


----------



## IcemanSR (May 23, 2014)

bazaglia said:


> No success here. Firmware 181.
> 
> ---= SRS One-Click-Root v4.7 =---
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install Su manually,thats not a problem at least :good:
nice rooting


----------



## bazaglia (May 23, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> Install Su manually,thats not a problem at least :good:
> nice rooting

Click to collapse



Despite the information that appears on the screen of the program, nothing has been changed on the device, and the SU app I installed informs that there is no root access. 

When the program says: "Press RESTORE button on device NOW! then wait...", nothing appears on the device.


----------



## stavroskar7 (May 23, 2014)

bazaglia said:


> No success here. Firmware 181.
> 
> ---= SRS One-Click-Root v4.7 =---
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are you unlock bootloader? and me do the same with locked bootloader...


----------



## bazaglia (May 23, 2014)

stavroskar7 said:


> are you unlock bootloader? and me do the same with locked bootloader...

Click to collapse



Yes, my bootloader is unlocked.


----------



## stavroskar7 (May 23, 2014)

bazaglia said:


> Yes, my bootloader is unlocked.

Click to collapse



so....SRS One Click root is not working on Y530....


----------



## razkal1 (May 23, 2014)

Guess not... It didnt work for me to on 181 with unlocked 
bootloader 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## IcemanSR (May 24, 2014)

i dont know,u came further then my phone

```
14:40:15 [+] Remounting /system Filesystem as R/W..
```
i never had this part
have u turned off verifying app's? in developer options?

And then 

```
14:31:19 - Query Server for Best Method.. Found Rootkit: 4
```
it showed none for me
strange


----------



## Raymen03 (May 24, 2014)

---= SRS One-Click-Root v4.7 =---

10:51:31 - Starting ADB Server..
10:51:37 - Manufacturer: HUAWEI
10:51:37 - Model: HUAWEI Y530-U00
10:51:37 - Android Version: 4.3
10:51:37 - Build ID: Y530-U00V100R001C900B189
10:51:37 - Board ID: Y530-U00
10:51:37 - Chipset Platform: msm8610
10:51:37 - Getting OffSets.. : 0x8003 0x8005 (False) 
10:51:38 - Query Server for Best Method.. Not Found (SmartRoot not possible yet)

	----= Start Rooting Process.. Please Wait =----

10:51:39 [+] Testing exploit: root1 (Please wait some minutes)....
10:51:40 [+] Executing root1 exploit Failed, Proceed next...
10:51:40 [+] Testing exploit: root2a (Please wait it can take some minutes)....
10:51:42 [+] Executing root2a exploit Failed, Proceed next...
10:51:42 [+] Installing exploit: root3c (Please wait...)
10:51:49 [+] Select 'FRODO' or 'ARAGORN' or 'LEGOLAS' on your device, then click OK
10:52:01 [+] Removing Exploit.. Please Wait..
10:52:08 [+] Analysing Results...

10:52:08 [+] Root Failed: Resume Exploit 4.
10:52:08 [+] Testing exploit: root4 (please wait..)
10:52:11 [+] Device Reboot #1 (Wait till it's started)
10:53:05 [+] Device Reboot #2 (Wait till it's started)
10:53:53 [+] Executing root4 exploit Failed.  (Root Error: 0)
10:53:53 [+] Testing exploit: root4b (please wait..)
10:53:59 [+] Device Reboot #1 (Wait till it's started)
10:54:50 [+] Device Reboot #2 (Wait till it's started)
10:56:10 [+] Testing exploit: root5 (please wait..)
10:56:12 [+] Unlock your device screen, it should bring up restore mode.
10:56:14 [+] Press RESTORE button on device NOW! then wait...
10:56:46 [+] Device Reboot #1 (Wait till it's started)
10:56:59 [+] Remounting /system Filesystem as R/W..


10:56:59 Error: Failed to remount filesystem 



Can anyone help me to get root on the phone
've tried using rsr root but without success
what is the restore button and you can tell me exactly how to do a


----------



## Boskan (May 24, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> Bootloader unlock here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81
> 
> recovery boot:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, man, thanks for all this. I managed to unlock bootloader. Now I'll just wait for proper root to arrive 
Do you know perhaps if it is possible to access somewhere in phone where it is SIM locked and unlock it?

(U glavnom, hvala zemljace na korisnim informacijama. Radi drugih sam pitao na engleskom.
 Meni je telefon zakljucan za sim, a sto je najcrnje ja sam ukucao neki kod sa jednog od sajtova gdje platis za kod. Taj kod mi je zakljucao telefon za sve SIM kartice. Ranije je samo na bosanski m:tel bio otkljucan, jer je tamo uzet tel. 
Da li zans ima li tu spasa, jer ovi baksuzi ne daju kod do isteka ugovora od 2 god.)


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## IcemanSR (May 24, 2014)

Boskan said:


> Hey, man, thanks for all this. I managed to unlock bootloader. Now I'll just wait for proper root to arrive
> Do you know perhaps if it is possible to access somewhere in phone where it is SIM locked and unlock it?
> 
> (U glavnom, hvala zemljace na korisnim informacijama. Radi drugih sam pitao na engleskom.
> ...

Click to collapse



Best i can tell you is to take it to mobile shop,they unlock phones with proper tools for ~12Euros
(ja sam kupio kineza 5.8" treba da mi stigne danas,tako da cu ovog verovatno prodati,cim ustanovim da je sve ok sa novim phonom)
++(jesi ti imao ubacenu karticu koju zelis da otkljucas ili vec otkljucanu karticu?treba da ubacis karticu koju zelis da otkljucas a ne onu koja je vec otkljucana)

Root:
According to some sources:
it seems that root for 181 is for general version of android,not regional,custom version break exploit function.

Y530-U00 V100R001C00B181_Firmware_general_Android 4.3_EMUI 1.6_05011WQD.zip
This is the only source i found for that but it requires payment it seems (i cannot confirm is it real or not thou)
Here are also some but not 181


----------



## Boskan (May 24, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> Best i can tell you is to take it to mobile shop,they unlock phones with proper tools for ~12Euros
> (ja sam kupio kineza 5.8" treba da mi stigne danas,tako da cu ovog verovatno prodati,cim ustanovim da je sve ok sa novim phonom)
> ++(jesi ti imao ubacenu karticu koju zelis da otkljucas ili vec otkljucanu karticu?treba da ubacis karticu koju zelis da otkljucas a ne onu koja je vec otkljucana)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## IcemanSR (May 24, 2014)

Boskan said:


> IcemanSR said:
> 
> 
> > Best i can tell you is to take it to mobile shop,they unlock phones with proper tools for ~12Euros
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jimenezhidalgotavo (May 24, 2014)

thx for it! very good


----------



## Raymen03 (May 24, 2014)

IcemanSR

you can load the B181 somewhere auser at the top left
've B189 so it does not go


----------



## IcemanSR (May 25, 2014)

I have found source of the exploit used in srs exploit pack(the 5th exploit)
It can help tracking updates of this exploit as it develops
Its called Root Genius and is made by Sjroot.latest version is 1.9.3

Original web page here

 版本：1.9.3 更新：2014-04-29 大小：4.48 MB


----------



## Raymen03 (May 25, 2014)

With root genius can not rooten the huawei
take determined yet to what comes funktoniertes


----------



## razkal1 (May 28, 2014)

Anyone managed to manually push su binary and root the phone?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## fitztu (Jun 2, 2014)

I think we should at first search some one else making custom recovery for us.
Because we can flash recovery via fastboot mode or?


----------



## YaqubYahya (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.geyao.org/mp3-0/huawei-ascend-y530-6103.html

I found this after a quick search, can anyone confirm if this is legit? It's claiming that you can install 4.4.2 on the Y530 and its rooted with cwm.

I just received my phone today.


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 2, 2014)

YaqubYahya said:


> http://www.geyao.org/mp3-0/huawei-ascend-y530-6103.html
> 
> I found this after a quick search, can anyone confirm if this is legit? It's claiming that you can install 4.4.2 on the Y530 and its rooted with cwm.
> 
> I just received my phone today.

Click to collapse



Think its fake... From the date dont think the phone was released yet

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## rophaq (Jun 3, 2014)

from what i gather some huawei running on JB 4.3 have the kernel patched, which it can't be rooted, i'm on the same boat as you lot, i've tried everything none worked, my phone is on my sig, got the bootloader unlocked, with framaroot only one option: exploit Aaragorn ,i get  error #6,
tried saferoot it came up with kernel patched, so no luck so far, still waiting hope someone will root it .  firmware B114.


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 3, 2014)

All survey sites are fake !
btw guys,i suggest selling this phone away,as i did.
Phone lacks livewallpaper support,which makes a lot of stuff unavailable.Even some games.They will simply crash,or refuse to install.
Among popular games :Asphalt 8 (uses livewapaper) for some in game stuff


----------



## JohnSmith743 (Jun 5, 2014)

stavroskar7 said:


> so....SRS One Click root is not working on Y530....

Click to collapse



Hmmm have you tried kingo root?? It is a very safe program and very easy to root a phone. Why don't you try it out??


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 5, 2014)

JohnSmith743 said:


> Hmmm have you tried kingo root?? It is a very safe program and very easy to root a phone. Why don't you try it out??

Click to collapse



Just tryed it does not work waited about 5 mins for it to say not supported but thanks for the help

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7h4w33dm4n (Jun 6, 2014)

anyone tried anything on this firmware? i am willing to try all mentioned methods tomorrow but i have to go to bed now gotta get up early.




Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 6, 2014)

7h4w33dm4n said:


> anyone tried anything on this firmware? i am willing to try all mentioned methods tomorrow but i have to go to bed now gotta get up early.
> 
> View attachment 2782851View attachment 2782851
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im on 181 firmware no methods work for me so far. Try and tell us if it worked.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7h4w33dm4n (Jun 6, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Im on 181 firmware no methods work for me so far. Try and tell us if it worked.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I will when i get home,which will be in 5 hrs. fingers crossed. btw which steps you guys suggest ill do first?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 6, 2014)

7h4w33dm4n said:


> I will when i get home,which will be in 5 hrs. fingers crossed. btw which steps you guys suggest ill do first?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



First unlock your boot loader then try rooting

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7h4w33dm4n (Jun 6, 2014)

Will do... cant wait.and btw why is my phone tryiing to downgrade?(stuck on verify,or do i wait longer)and i will not try to install it b4 i try unlock and root this version

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 6, 2014)

You are wasting your time, i have personally tried Every exploit available to android that exist.
Not a single one can root this phone !
The only close possible exploit that has chance of working is Sjroot


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 6, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> You are wasting your time, i have personally tried Every exploit available to android that exist.
> Not a single one can root this phone !
> The only close possible exploit that has chance of working is Sjroot

Click to collapse



Think your right there currently no way to root this phone... We need to get a custom recovery also not available atm for this phone.... We need a developers help! Anyone freinds with one?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 8, 2014)

*crashin games*

Hi all 

Is anyone else experiencing random game crashes with this phone? I bought this phone two days ago and its driving me crazy that i cant play most games because they just crash. Ive tried  deleting some apps that come with the phone, tried using game boosters and task killers and even a factory reset with no sucess. Ive yet to access recovery mode and im wating for a reply from huawei in order to unlock the bootloader (i dont know if this helps me in any way,but im kinda desperate!!!)! 

I also removed sd card and install games in internal memory without sucess.

Any help is welcome,thx in advance!


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 8, 2014)

Those games are most definitely crashing due to missing livewallpaper support
i mentioned that one page back
nothing u can do about it,unless u can get root, cwm /custom rom


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 8, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> Those games are most definitely crashing due to missing livewallpaper support
> i mentioned that one page back
> nothing u can do about it,unless u can get root, cwm /custom rom

Click to collapse



Thx

ive searched and saw a way to enable live wallpapper but it seems it neads root.

Ive also unlocked the boot loader and now, it seems im in the line to wait for a way to root this phone.

Thx for the answer


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 11, 2014)

*Live wallpaper support*

Ok

This random game crashes are making me lose my mind, So, i google about ways to fix the lack of live wallpaper support and i came across an info about " pushing the app to the phone by adb to  /system/app".

Anyone here can tell me more about this? 

ive unlocked my bootloader, is this enough to be able to put the live wallpaper app to work on the phone or do i need root to do this?


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 11, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> Ok
> 
> This random game crashes are making me lose my mind, So, i google about ways to fix the lack of live wallpaper support and i came across an info about " pushing the app to the phone by adb to  /system/app".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Need root to do that im afraid 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## inform900 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm too disappointed that I can't root it and install new ROM, among other things.


----------



## aminima (Jun 12, 2014)

What about we build a custom ROM ourselves?!!
Is it possible?! Does it need much of developing we cannot understand?!


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 12, 2014)

aminima said:


> What about we build a custom ROM ourselves?!!
> Is it possible?! Does it need much of developing we cannot understand?!

Click to collapse



Ill help anyway i can

Check this it may help http://builder.clockworkmod.com

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------

Also check here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32965365

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

I Have limited access to a computer atm...  Hope someone can make us a recovery 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## fitztu (Jun 14, 2014)

Here is vroot 1.7.7, but only in Chinese I hope it work for you guys.
Now I am using padfone.
Good luck.


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 14, 2014)

fitztu said:


> Here is vroot 1.7.7, but only in Chinese I hope it work for you guys.
> Now I am using padfone.
> Good luck.

Click to collapse



Where buddy? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 14, 2014)

It worked im rooted 

Search on google for vroot 1.7.7...  Download the app installed it on my pc..  Set it up...  Started up the app on the pc it found my phone...  Unlocked my fone it asked for adb authentication...  I clicked on yes...  A window pop up on my fone in chines think i clicked the green button my fone restated and in the pc said my fine was rooted...  Installed titainum backup and yes a have root its in chines but i have root...  Going to tryand install super user frim market see if ut works

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## fitztu (Jun 14, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> It worked im rooted
> 
> Search on google for vroot 1.7.7...  Download the app installed it on my pc..  Set it up...  Started up the app on the pc it found my phone...  Unlocked my fone it asked for adb authentication...  I clicked on yes...  A window pop up on my fone in chines think i clicked the green button my fone restated and in the pc said my fine was rooted...  Installed titainum backup and yes a have root its in chines but i have root...  Going to tryand install super user frim market see if ut works
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry I forgot to paste the link.
Here is the link.
http://www.mgyun.com/vroot/UpdateLog
The blue button is "download".

It seems working for you. Congratulation!

And if you could read your /system in your handy then you could upload recovery.img and other files to
http://builder.clockworkmod.com/
to make your recovery.


----------



## sinkesnnj (Jun 14, 2014)

There is a "GetVRoot" button in the top right corner of that site, which leads to an english version of the app. I also have Y530, and would like to see a CM port or something. Btw, it says on huawei site that device has 512mb of ram, but in atuntu it shows only 410, as well as in "Running aps". Whats up with that?


----------



## fitztu (Jun 14, 2014)

sinkesnnj said:


> There is a "GetVRoot" button in the top right corner of that site, which leads to an english version of the app. I also have Y530, and would like to see a CM port or something. Btw, it says on huawei site that device has 512mb of ram, but in atuntu it shows only 410, as well as in "Running aps". Whats up with that?

Click to collapse



In English version is 1.7.3
In Chinese is 1.7.7
I do not know Can 1.7.3 also root Y530 or not.


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 14, 2014)

making your own recovery has never been easier with Carliv

All you need is to follow instructions and get ur self recovery in couple minutes. No hassle.He states that its for mtk but base is for every recovery .Or there are other guides if you do not wish his recovery .

I can't help any more as i sold huawei some time ago.


----------



## rryan (Jun 14, 2014)

Confirming this worked for me aswell


----------



## MetalDranzer (Jun 15, 2014)

I;'m half tempted to try 1.7.3 because I dont wanna be stuck with a chinese os. How soon do you guys think it'll be until we have a CFW or cyanogenmod. on this phone? Personally, I find the original 4.3 home system very ew is, having come from 2.3.4 on an Xperia Play.

Also, if 1.7.3 fails to root, what are the risks to the phone itself? Should I unlock the bootloader first? An ever so quick step by step would be really handy for someone like me who's just a little on edge after this exploit was just discovered yesterday, but wants to jump in head first XD


----------



## rryan (Jun 15, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> I;'m half tempted to try 1.7.3 because I dont wanna be stuck with a chinese os. How soon do you guys think it'll be until we have a CFW or cyanogenmod. on this phone? Personally, I find the original 4.3 home system very ew is, having come from 2.3.4 on an Xperia Play.
> 
> Also, if 1.7.3 fails to root, what are the risks to the phone itself? Should I unlock the bootloader first? An ever so quick step by step would be really handy for someone like me who's just a little on edge after this exploit was just discovered yesterday, but wants to jump in head first XD

Click to collapse



My bootloader was already unlocked, don't know if that had anything to do with it working.

Also, your phone won't turn chinese, only the su application is in chinese.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## MetalDranzer (Jun 15, 2014)

rryan said:


> My bootloader was already unlocked, don't know if that had anything to do with it working.
> 
> Also, your phone won't turn chinese, only the su application is in chinese.

Click to collapse



Ah, so rooting only installs SuperUser onto the phone? For some reason I got it mixed up as being the same as installing a full on cfw.


Edit: I can confirm that 1.7.3 does NOT work, it just tried connecting to the device for 15 minutes, doing nothing. 
I can ALSO confirm that 1.7.7 DOES root the phone WITHOUT having an unlocked bootloader. 

My minor gripe is that it installs a chinese black market appstore that I can't seem to find how to remove, and I'd love to jump to the regular SUDO program. Oh well! Now all we need is a CFW!!

Edit2: It installs 2 apps and 1 widget. its easy to uninstall the market app. Just uninstall the app with the chinese writing, and leave the VRoot app. Can't get it to jump to SU though.


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 15, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> making your own recovery has never been easier with Carliv
> 
> All you need is to follow instructions and get ur self recovery in couple minutes. No hassle.He states that its for mtk but base is for every recovery .Or there are other guides if you do not wish his recovery .
> 
> I can't help any more as i sold huawei some time ago.

Click to collapse



Goin to try a port a recovery at some point... Havent the free time atm though [emoji19]

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




MetalDranzer said:


> Ah, so rooting only installs SuperUser onto the phone? For some reason I got it mixed up as being the same as installing a full on cfw.
> 
> 
> Edit: I can confirm that 1.7.3 does NOT work, it just tried connecting to the device for 15 minutes, doing nothing.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just install supersu from playstore update binaries and it will ask you if you want to remove other superuser app click yes and your good no more Chinese superuser 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## rryan (Jun 15, 2014)

Dumped recovery img today, going to try and build a CWM tomorrow.


----------



## MetalDranzer (Jun 15, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Goin to try a port a recovery at some point... Havent the free time atm though [emoji19]
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm.... SU crashes due to not being able to download a manifest file almost instantly. 

Being able to do a custom recovery would be the same as being able to flash a custom firmware, right?


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 16, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> Hmm.... SU crashes due to not being able to download a manifest file almost instantly.
> 
> Being able to do a custom recovery would be the same as being able to flash a custom firmware, right?

Click to collapse



Supersu is working fine for me bro...  Custom recovery means we can backup and restore our rom and also flash packages including new roms when tgey are available


----------



## MetalDranzer (Jun 16, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Supersu is working fine for me bro...  Custom recovery means we can backup and restore our rom and also flash packages including new roms when tgey are available

Click to collapse



Turns out I was trying with Superuser, not Supersu. So i tried the actual Supersu program, tried a normal install, failed straight away. Odd. Oh well, I can stick with VRoot Su for now!


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 16, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> Turns out I was trying with Superuser, not Supersu. So i tried the actual Supersu program, tried a normal install, failed straight away. Odd. Oh well, I can stick with VRoot Su for now!

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling superuser then installing supersu...

Anyone rooted managed  to write to system/app?  I cant get my fone to write anything to system [emoji19]


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 16, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Try uninstalling superuser then installing supersu...
> 
> Anyone rooted managed  to write to system/app?  I cant get my fone to write anything to system [emoji19]

Click to collapse



Are you using app's which have ability to mount system as rw or stock file manager?
Download Total Commander or similar that one should work.


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 16, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> Are you using app's which have ability to mount system as rw or stock file manager?
> Download Total Commander or similar that one should work.

Click to collapse



Tried apps that mount system as r/w... User root explorer, es explorer...  None managed to copy files to system or even create a folder...  Only titanium backup can make user apps system apps.. Thus moving them to system...  Strange right? 

Been trying to add livewallpaper support but I need to write to system, also wanted to change dpi but not sure if ill bootloop... And without custom recovery ill hold in the last one


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 16, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Tried apps that mount system as r/w... User root explorer, es explorer...  None managed to copy files to system or even create a folder...  Only titanium backup can make user apps system apps.. Thus moving them to system...  Strange right?
> 
> Been trying to add livewallpaper support but I need to write to system, also wanted to change dpi but not sure if ill bootloop... And without custom recovery ill hold in the last one

Click to collapse



It might be best to first make recovery ,so you can dump the OS
then once u have that you can push updates directly into system via recovery or even make a port.


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 16, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> It might be best to first make recovery ,so you can dump the OS
> then once u have that you can push updates directly into system via recovery or even make a port.

Click to collapse



Going to do as soon as u get hold  of a pc [emoji1]


----------



## rryan (Jun 16, 2014)

For people who want the recovery & boot img:

recovery.img
boot.img

This is from build 189 ([ro.build.description]: [Y530-U00-user 4.3 GRJ90 C900B189 release-keys])

I was going to have compiled the first try of this CWM tonight but since it took me 2 bloody hours to get the CM repo synched, this will not be done before tomorrow


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 16, 2014)

*live wallpapper*

First of all, thx for finding an app that could root this phone ! i feel like i almost have a new phone!

Regarding live wallpapper picker. I used es explorer,moved to system/apps and changed the permissions in order to put livewallpaper to work and my games stop crashing, The app is there and its now part of the system but it continues to say that this phone cannot support live wallpapper .and the games keep crashing 

i dont have the knowladge to say if it will work  with a new rom.

One thing : in the process of changing the chinese superuser, i unrooted my phone, and i had to root it again. It happened 2 times.

Firsrt, i tried using terminal emulator , and the process failed and i lost root. 
The second was with SuperSu, in the part that it asks to update the binary. It stayed there more han 5 minutes updating and then i had to kill the task. My phone was unrooted again.

After i rooted the phone again, i tried supersu again, and it updated the binary and replaced the chinese superuser.

happy if i can help anyone with this.


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 17, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> First of all, thx for finding an app that could root this phone ! i feel like i almost have a new phone!
> 
> Regarding live wallpapper picker. I used es explorer,moved to system/apps and changed the permissions in order to put livewallpaper to work and my games stop crashing, The app is there and its now part of the system but it continues to say that this phone cannot support live wallpapper .and the games keep crashing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think that copying just apk by it self is enough. It requires some libs for it.
If you wanna check if you done it properly try activating any livewallpaper from google play.


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Just bricked my phone


----------



## rryan (Jun 17, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Just bricked my phone

Click to collapse



How come?


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 17, 2014)

rryan said:


> How come?

Click to collapse



Messing with thr build prop


----------



## sinkesnnj (Jun 17, 2014)

Well how do you unbrick a phone? Can we help?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fitztu (Jun 17, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Just bricked my phone

Click to collapse



Try this thread in #6
Here is the link
http://www.modaco.com/topic/366519-need-flashing-tool-for-g510y300/

I forgot to paste the link before sorry!


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 17, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Messing with thr build prop

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52798635&postcount=6
 reset factory default via recovery


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 17, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52798635&postcount=6
> reset factory default via recovery

Click to collapse



Tried that still boot looping... taking it to the shop tommorow they will send it of to get reflashed... to weeks ill have it back


----------



## rryan (Jun 17, 2014)

Cant you adb push the original prop while in recovery

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymen03 (Jun 17, 2014)

rryan said:


> For people who want the recovery & boot img:
> 
> recovery.img
> boot.img
> ...

Click to collapse




how can I install please help

thank you


----------



## rryan (Jun 17, 2014)

Raymen03 said:


> how can I install please help
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse



You don't install this..these are the original boot and recovery partitions to create CWM from.


----------



## MetalDranzer (Jun 17, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Tried that still boot looping... taking it to the shop tommorow they will send it of to get reflashed... to weeks ill have it back

Click to collapse



Ouch! Tough on ya guy! Shame no one has figured how to get CWM working on this sucker yet!

I've still yet to get SuperSu to replace VRoot, but I'm actually pretty happy with sticking with VRoot now since the prompt is in english and the tick box is frigging basic.


----------



## rryan (Jun 17, 2014)

Working on building CWM right now (my first time though)

I'm not touching anything on the phone besides rooting before i get CWM up and a dump of the stock rom in full.

I just hope flashing CWM wont brick it


----------



## rryan (Jun 17, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Tried that still boot looping... taking it to the shop tommorow they will send it of to get reflashed... to weeks ill have it back

Click to collapse



razkal, here's what you can try;



Boot into fastboot mode
Plug in usb
fastboot erase <partition> (boot, system,...) depends if you ruined boot or system or something else
fastboot flash boot boot.img (for example)

fastboot  here

to enter fastboot disable fastboot in settings menu, power off phone, hold power+vol down until it hangs.
OR "adb reboot bootloader" but i guess if it wont boot you can't use adb.
if you need system.img give me a yell.

Let me know if it helps

On a side note i also learned that fastboot might be the way to get a working CWM without risk of bricking since we can soft load images without flashing.


----------



## fitztu (Jun 17, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Tried that still boot looping... taking it to the shop tommorow they will send it of to get reflashed... to weeks ill have it back

Click to collapse



I think this is working.
This is official recovery method 

Download firmware from here
http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...scend-y530/576080-firmware-b189-y530-u00.html
and then use this method
here in #6 post.
http://www.modaco.com/topic/366519-need-flashing-tool-for-g510y300/?p=2174570

Force upgrade
1. Copy the entire dload folder from Software Main Package file path to the root directory of the MICRO SD card.
2. Make sure your handset is power off. Insert the MICRO SD card into the handset. Press the VOLUME UP and VOLUME DOWN key, and then press the POWER key to power on the phone and enter the Software Upgrade Mode.
3. When the progress bar stop, the phone will restart, if not , you need to remove the battery manually.
4. Delete the existing dload folder on SD card


----------



## NemoNotTheFish (Jun 18, 2014)

Guys, TowelRoot by GeoHot worked. My Huawei is rooted ^^ We can expect some roms soon


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 18, 2014)

*THX all*

I wish i was able to build roms  

This is the 4th phone i root, but the first i really need to because of live wallpapper suport.

If i can help somehow, i will.


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Going to the shop today to see if they sent it off yet if not gonna ask if I can take it home to try thanks

Edit
They sent my fone of for repair already two weeks ill have it back...

Sent from my tmn smart a8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## general_zero (Jun 19, 2014)

*Original recovery*

Hi, I rooted my phone and dumped original recovery image. Can somebody build custom one? I already sent it to cwm builder but seems their script doesn't work.


----------



## rryan (Jun 19, 2014)

general_zero said:


> Hi, I rooted my phone and dumped original recovery image. Can somebody build custom one? I already sent it to cwm builder but seems their script doesn't work.

Click to collapse



Already did all that, compiling custom CWM image as we speak, softbooting it tonight


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice keep us up to date

Sent from my tmn smart a8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highspeedlowdrag (Jun 20, 2014)

*backup.apk*

Hey, 

Can someone post the backup apk from /system/app? I've been having issues writing to system lately and this accidentally got deleted. Thanks!


----------



## general_zero (Jun 20, 2014)

*backup.apk*



rryan said:


> Already did all that, compiling custom CWM image as we speak, softbooting it tonight

Click to collapse



Ok, nice one pal, Cheers)



highspeedlowdrag said:


> Hey, Can someone post the backup apk from /system/app? I've been having issues writing to system lately and this accidentally got deleted. Thanks!

Click to collapse



This "HwAllBackup.apk" is from B189 firmware, *NEVER* delete pre-installed apps from huawei, disable it but never delete. It brings bugs as usual. For example, if you delete huawei's file manager, you internal storage (sdcard0) will be unwritable. So be careful with it.


----------



## montilein (Jun 20, 2014)

i have delt the filemanager and sdcard is unwritable.... help me pls to make sfcard writeable...... thx


----------



## rryan (Jun 20, 2014)

Flashed recovery image, not working, reflashed stock one.
Trying with CM11.0 source now


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 20, 2014)

*order and chaos duels*

thx for the update


----------



## highspeedlowdrag (Jun 20, 2014)

general_zero said:


> Ok, nice one pal, Cheers)
> 
> 
> This "HwAllBackup.apk" is from B189 firmware, *NEVER* delete pre-installed apps from huawei, disable it but never delete. It brings bugs as usual. For example, if you delete huawei's file manager, you internal storage (sdcard0) will be unwritable. So be careful with it.

Click to collapse



Very nice to know. I went ahead and reflashed already. So far I've:

- Rooted with towel root(geohot).
- Commented out shutter sound & secure volume in build.prop.
- Deleted apps in /cust/...delapp; bitcasa, ect.

I think its about time I make a back up. 

Are most of the settings baked into the kernel? I'm a little worried about modifying/replacing some of the libraries for fear ill soft brick and need to reflash once again.

Is there a method for turning off sound on the count down timer for the front facing camera?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## rryan (Jun 20, 2014)

highspeedlowdrag said:


> Very nice to know. I went ahead and reflashed already. So far I've:
> 
> - Rooted with towel root(geohot).
> - Commented out shutter sound & secure volume in build.prop.
> ...

Click to collapse



Be careful with modifying build.prop .. thats how razkal bricked his.

I'm not looking into changing anything yet before i can get CWM up and make a nandroid.
When thats done i'll be having a go at porting CM.

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------




pardalslb said:


> Can any of u play order and chaos duels? is trading card game i played often on my other devices. Since i bought the y530, the game just crash.
> From the things ive learned here, its probaly because of the lack of live wallpapper.
> Has any of u tried this game?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For these things to work (livewallpaper and what have you) it needs to be flashed with a new (or modified) rom.


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 21, 2014)

*Internal sd card/backup*

I dont know why, but i lost the ability to use the internal sd card. I didnt chage anything in build prop or any other stuff. 
I can see the data when i plug mu phone to pc, but when i use an explorer , i cant see any data in internal sd card.
I already made a factory reset and the problem continues. Also, i cant use backup, since the app says it cant find any backup in the sd card.

Anyone knows why?


----------



## ABi69 (Jun 21, 2014)

Same here... It happend after rooting the phone with towelroot.
Another problem is that i can't use themes any more.

Sadly i haven't found a solution until now...

Maybe it's a mistake that ist corrected in towelroot v2.


----------



## MetalDranzer (Jun 21, 2014)

Oof, makes me glad I didnt unroot Vroots version and use Towelroot.

Anyone else get a prompt for a system update yesterday? I've not been prompted since I got the phone then all of a sudden it popped up yesterday. funny how it appeared shortly after Towelroots release.


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 21, 2014)

http://winaero.com/blog/unlock-external-sd-card-writing-for-all-apps-in-android-4-4-kitkat/
This?


----------



## rryan (Jun 21, 2014)

CM tree missing libraries are annoying the bleep out of me right now


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Keep at it bro I got faith in you

Sent from my tmn smart a8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## himister (Jun 22, 2014)

Good work so far. New here. Been reading for a while. Something odd is happening with my y530. I have it for a couple weeks and I noticed when I connect the phone to PC with usb cable nothing happens. Drivers installed. It detected first time when I restarted phone in a fast boot mode. Next thing I've done is factory reset first time since I obtained the device and everything was ok. Usb connecting normaly. After few days same thing again, nothing happens when connected to pc. 
Just to report if anyone has simmilar problem. My build is B183 Telenor SR.


----------



## rryan (Jun 22, 2014)

himister said:


> Good work so far. New here. Been reading for a while. Something odd is happening with my y530. I have it for a couple weeks and I noticed when I connect the phone to PC with usb cable nothing happens. Drivers installed. It detected first time when I restarted phone in a fast boot mode. Next thing I've done is factory reset first time since I obtained the device and everything was ok. Usb connecting normaly. After few days same thing again, nothing happens when connected to pc.
> Just to report if anyone has simmilar problem. My build is B183 Telenor SR.

Click to collapse



Same thing happens to me as well, havent figured it out yet


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 22, 2014)

himister said:


> Good work so far. New here. Been reading for a while. Something odd is happening with my y530. I have it for a couple weeks and I noticed when I connect the phone to PC with usb cable nothing happens. Drivers installed. It detected first time when I restarted phone in a fast boot mode. Next thing I've done is factory reset first time since I obtained the device and everything was ok. Usb connecting normaly. After few days same thing again, nothing happens when connected to pc.
> Just to report if anyone has simmilar problem. My build is B183 Telenor SR.

Click to collapse



Telenor SR has nasty bug with usb
it stops responding after screwing up with developer options, the only way to fix it known to me is factory reset.
And to put some other rom or other version 189 lets say.
(media modul which is responsible for usb handling gets disabled by it self for me unknown reason,i didn't had phone in my possession long enough to investigate the cause)

SD card access problem after rooting can be fixed with permissions fixes i mentioned above,same thing happened to samsung galaxy note 3 i rooted few days ago.(after rooting)
although sd card write problem appeared only while using certain managers(total commander example) ,while others did not had that problem (stock manager)


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 22, 2014)

Didnt work. I even used 
Nextapp SD fix.
I was thinking of unrooting phone ,see if internal sd is working properly and then root again, but this time,with towelroot v2
Tried unroot with supersu but didnt work,i guess ill have to search another method

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Toadzilla 616 (Jun 22, 2014)

i experienced the same kind of problem as mentioned above... after rooting with Vroot i cant use theme chooser nor backup and USB connection bug as well..btw my firmware telekom 179B . This phone is weird


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 22, 2014)

Dont worry, im sure everything is gonna be fine as soon as a costum rom is built. 
I had an ascend g302d before this phone and took me more than a year to make the progress people here made in Litlle more than a week. 
There are some realy good users trying to take this phone to the next level,have faith!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## himister (Jun 22, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> Telenor SR has nasty bug with usb
> it stops responding after screwing up with developer options, the only way to fix it known to me is factory reset.
> And to put some other rom or other version 189 lets say.
> (media modul which is responsible for usb handling gets disabled by it self for me unknown reason,i didn't had phone in my possession long enough to investigate the cause)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I thought something like that could be a problem. Just to say, I didn't root with anything. Still stock. Waiting for a tested recovery to backup original system. I've downloaded B189 from android-hilfe. Not sure if it's ok to update over a Telenor SR for many reasons. And want to be sure. Wouldn't like to brick it after a month of using. 
So far works ok and already spotted few bugs. I'll continue testing and if I can help in anyway, I'll report here.


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 22, 2014)

himister said:


> Thanks. I thought something like that could be a problem. Just to say, I didn't root with anything. Still stock. Waiting for a tested recovery to backup original system. I've downloaded B189 from android-hilfe. Not sure if it's ok to update over a Telenor SR for many reasons. And want to be sure. Wouldn't like to brick it after a month of using.
> So far works ok and already spotted few bugs. I'll continue testing and if I can help in anyway, I'll report here.

Click to collapse



"brick" people usually make mistake between hard and soft brick.
soft can't hurt your phone ,it is easily rectified with flashing over.

Just wait till you get proper cwm recovery then everything is open for play

About sd card access ,its all about either manager u are using ,that is not properly written to bypass the issue (like total commander) or is permissions in phone gone wrong.Both are fixable.
Best you can do is to backup entire rom stock,get cwm and then make custom rom with libs from this phone,it might even be compatible with kitkat


----------



## himister (Jun 22, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> "brick" people usually make mistake between hard and soft brick.
> soft can't hurt your phone ,it is easily rectified with flashing over.
> 
> Just wait till you get proper cwm recovery then everything is open for play
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Iceman. (zemo razumemo se) Waiting for CWM it is. Been using total commander earlier but it never been so good as a pc version, so I got my hands on ES File Explorer. Must admit, it's a really good tool. So many more options. 

Sadly I'm not a developer so I wouldn't even try to mess with that. Tweaking few things, editing couple scripts here and there, flashing, testing yes, but I'll leave the hard core stuff to the experts. I have faith something will come up eventually.


----------



## rryan (Jun 22, 2014)

Still trying to get CWM working, compiling a new one again and hoping it works.


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 24, 2014)

The g510 is very similar but its dual sim and has android 4.1 maybe porting twrp recovery from g510 may work It has same resolution same screen size, ram and internal storage even hase the same gpu

Sent from my tmn smart a8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 24, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> The g510 is very similar but its dual sim and has android 4.1 maybe porting twrp recovery from g510 may work It has same resolution same screen size, ram and internal storage even hase the same gpu
> 
> Sent from my tmn smart a8 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You need Y530 kernel,therefor you cannot use g510
basically you need proper mount points and kernel.Rest is simple things.


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 25, 2014)

My bad didn't know kernel was part of recovery :/

Sent from my tmn smart a8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## dabe96 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Searching for firmeware*

Hello all,
I'm searching for the firmeware with the version Y530-U00V100R001C900B189. I really need this kind of software, because I broke my Handy by using the root account.
After the towelroot I decided to delete some useless apps on my phone with a root uninstaller. But something went wrong and therefore I can't really use my Y530 as I want.

So I want to reinstall the firmeware, but you can only install the same version or newer versions.

If someone could upload the firmeware (in the dload/UPDATE.APP form), I will be very very happy!!

Greetings,
dabe96


----------



## himister (Jun 25, 2014)

Do a google search y530 b189, there's a link for download on android-hilfe.de. Hope it helps. Let us know if it works. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dragosgsm (Jun 25, 2014)

*Huawei Ascend Y530-u00 hang on Android logo*

Hi, I have a Huawei Ascend Y530-u00 that is hanging on Android logo at startup, I did a hard reset (vol up+power, wipe) but phone sill dosen't turn on, I need to flash the phone. Anyone knows how to update firmware on this phone to make it work ???


----------



## razkal1 (Jun 25, 2014)

dragosgsm said:


> Hi, I have a Huawei Ascend Y530-u00 that is hanging on Android logo at startup, I did a hard reset (vol up+power, wipe) but phone sill dosen't turn on, I need to flash the phone. Anyone knows how to update firmware on this phone to make it work ???

Click to collapse



Look a few pages back youl find what your looking for... page 11 I think

Sent from my tmn smart a8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dragosgsm (Jun 25, 2014)

fitztu said:


> I think this is working.
> This is official recovery method
> 
> Download firmware from here
> ...

Click to collapse





razkal1 said:


> Look a few pages back youl find what your looking for... page 11 I think
> 
> Sent from my tmn smart a8 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



this is it?...thank you for the repy,now I am downloading it,hope it will work !!! 

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------

My phone is ok now,thank all XDA members for shareing,hope some day I can help too !!!!


----------



## inform900 (Jun 26, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> I dont know why, but i lost the ability to use the internal sd card. I didnt chage anything in build prop or any other stuff.
> I can see the data when i plug mu phone to pc, but when i use an explorer , i cant see any data in internal sd card.
> I already made a factory reset and the problem continues. Also, i cant use backup, since the app says it cant find any backup in the sd card.
> 
> Anyone knows why?

Click to collapse



Same here, 

I also tried editing platform.xml and it didn't work.


----------



## IcemanSR (Jun 26, 2014)

There are multiple topic's about internal card permissions issue.
Check logicat for error and then identify your problem

This might be the case,but then it might not.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2222297
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2687331

Permissions are the cause,you just need to identify which.


----------



## MetalDranzer (Jun 26, 2014)

Hmm... I've not played with ANYTHING in the phone system, and I also cannot save to the internal storage. I can see everything, just not save to. Only spotted it last night when I was trying to save a pic from Facebook and it kept appearing as a grey box, then when I tried making a folder I wouldn't do it. I just changed my default device to the SD card and things are working again as far as I can tell. Still no saving to Internal though.


----------



## montilein (Jun 26, 2014)

You can root the y530 with vroot 1.7.7 and you have Not the prob with permissions. 

Towelroot make by me the same Problems. 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y530-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## inform900 (Jun 26, 2014)

montilein said:


> You can root the y530 with vroot 1.7.7 and you have Not the prob with permissions.
> 
> Towelroot make by me the same Problems.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y530-U00 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How to undo the effects of towelroot? Hard reset didn't work.


----------



## montilein (Jun 26, 2014)

Make total Unroot with superuser 2.0. When you have Problems with Unroot, then go..... Einstellungen, Speicher and change internal to sdcard and make then unroot with the superuser 2.0 tool

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y530-U00 mit Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




montilein said:


> Make total Unroot with superuser 2.0. When you have Problems with Unroot, then go..... Einstellungen, Speicher and change internal to sdcard and make then unroot with the superuser 2.0 tool
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y530-U00 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Or you Drop the dload dir to the sdcard.... Turn you Handy off, Preis Volume up + down and flash the Software. Links find you in this thread 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y530-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thedude90 (Jun 26, 2014)

So.. in the end, what can i use to root my  HUAWEI Ascend Y530, please help me with a step by step tutorial.
Thank you


----------



## inform900 (Jun 27, 2014)

thedude90 said:


> So.. in the end, what can i use to root my  HUAWEI Ascend Y530, please help me with a step by step tutorial.
> Thank you

Click to collapse



There are two ways that are mentioned here.  

-Towelroot (download the app and run it.) that few of us tried and screwed up our internal memory storage. But that apparently can be fixed with some permission tweaks, which I didn't find to be working yet, nor I could restore it with factory reset. So I don't recommend it.    

-Vroot (only the chinese version 1.7.7 or so, apparently), they wrote about few pages ago.


----------



## Kamilos999 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi. I have a problem with my y530 , so my smartphone does't detect usb(mass storage , debbuging ) connetion with my PC. battery charging works , fastboot with pc works , I don't know what happened , does anyone have an idea ?


----------



## c_town (Jun 27, 2014)

Type the Code *#*#2846579#*#* 
Than [ProjectMenuAct --> BackGroundSetting --> USB Ports Setting ] von "Other Mode" auf "Normal Mode"

Now is the usb mass storage available again

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Kamilos999 (Jun 27, 2014)

c_town said:


> Type the Code *#*#2846579#*#*
> Than [ProjectMenuAct --> BackGroundSetting --> USB Ports Setting ] von "Other Mode" auf "Normal Mode"
> 
> Now is the usb mass storage available again

Click to collapse



It works , thanks .


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 27, 2014)

ok ,
i believe the internal memory problem is not conected with vroot or towelroot because it happened to me with both,as did the usb issue.
maybe its the rom version? mine is 181.



Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## inform900 (Jun 28, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> ok ,
> i believe the internal memory problem is not conected with vroot or towelroot because it happened to me with both,as did the usb issue.
> maybe its the rom version? mine is 181.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same issues on 183 

How did you manage to slove the internal memory problem?


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 28, 2014)

i unrooted... gonna wait for costum rom, no need for root without it...

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kamilos999 (Jun 28, 2014)

Is there any works custom recovery for y530 ?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## fitztu (Jun 28, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> i unrooted... gonna wait for costum rom, no need for root without it...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



My friends, because you use towelroot to root your handy at beginning.
You need reflash all rom by stock recovery and then use vroot to root your handy then you dont have usb issue.
Dont just unroot you phone and then use vroot reroot your phone.


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 28, 2014)

i used vroot first and both issues happened anyway. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Orion_uk (Jun 29, 2014)

*Recovery-factory restore wont work after root..*



pardalslb said:


> i used vroot first and both issues happened anyway.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I unlocked Bootloader the official way from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81 (email reply came within the hour!).. Then I got root using Vroot (VRoot_1.7.3.4863_english_cid1005_7337ba1e_89) *but* most of the games/apps I put on crash within seconds of starting (if at all) and I decided to see if a restore would 'fix' as any apps2sd games crash 

So I do the whole take batt out for 2-5 secs, press power+vol up.. NOTHING.. just get stuck on logo.. can not get in to recovery mode 

Do I need to relock the bootloader in order to get recovery to work again?
Also, my download folder is wiped, anyone got a copy of the recovery file for me to put back on the phone/SD PLZ?

Thank you


----------



## Kamilos999 (Jun 29, 2014)

HI. Anyone know from where i can download firmware for y530 ? for free?


----------



## highspeedlowdrag (Jun 29, 2014)

*Fix USB/SD Card Storage Issue*
_Method 1_


> 1. Open the Phone App.
> 2. Enter *#*#2846579#*#*
> 3. Press Dial.
> 4. Navigate to:
> ...

Click to collapse



_Method 2_


> 1. Follow directions located at [2].

Click to collapse



----------

*Official Recovery Method*
_Method 1_


> 1. Download firmware from here [1].
> 2. Extract the firmware and copy the entire dload folder- from Software Main Package- to the
> root directory of the SD card.
> 3. Now you should have a /dload folder on the root of your SD card.
> ...

Click to collapse



----------

*Links*


> [1]  android-hilfe [dot] de/original-firmwares-fuer-huawei-ascend-y530/576080-firmware-b189-y530-u00.html
> [2]  winaero [dot] com/blog/unlock-external-sd-card-writing-for-all-apps-in-android-4-4-kitkat/

Click to collapse


----------



## adyon (Jun 29, 2014)

*My phone died*

Hello. My phone died after I gave factry reset. Before resert, I rooted with towelroot v.3 and did not seem to of the signs that would be something. 

The screen remains black, no lights in any way, does not detect any USB. 
It can do anything? 
Sorry, my English is bad.


----------



## Kamilos999 (Jun 29, 2014)

'I Intalled firmware from android- hilfe de and I haven't notification toogle shortcuts..


----------



## luka99 (Jun 29, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> i unrooted... gonna wait for costum rom, no need for root without it...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Question one, when you unrooted your phone your sd worked again?
Question two, how did you unrooted? thanks


----------



## pardalslb (Jun 29, 2014)

After i unrooted my phone, the internal sd imediatly become available.

i unrooted using supersu. 
theres a trick here. 
first time you use the unroot option in supersu, it will show a message that says its uninstalling and it will just stay there and nothing happens. wait 1 or 2 minutes on this screen and them exit the app using home button and restart your phone and them try again. it will work. i did it 3 times already

althoug i know some games crash because of lack of live wallpaper suport, i notice that some work better if they are installed at internal sd, thats why i unrooted 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dabe96 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Solution for internal storage break*

Hello everybody 

First I want to say thank you for the link including the searched firmeware. It worked perfectly and solved my problem!

Furthermore I also had the problem that my internal storage didn't works as a result of rooting.
The good news is that there is a possible solution for this problem and maybe I found it out. I'd like to give you a short instruction so that everybody can benefit:



First you have to install VRoot from this source: (I'm sorry but I cannot print the link.. you have to google for "vroot 1.7.8" and click on the link from "susutun". It is the newest version I could find.



Then root your device with vroot



After you did this, you could unistall the chinese App shop. It is not really nessesary.

The chinese SuperUser app will now configure the root privilegs of each app on your mobile phone. It is possible to install SuperSU and unistall the chinese app but this going to break your internal storage. *Therefore I think SuperSU is the problem for our device!
*
The only downer for us is the chinese language, but when you are asked by the chinese app for root privilegs you only have to click the right option of the checkbox to agree. Nothing more 

Good luck!


----------



## Kamilos999 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi. Everybody knows where I can download firmware B189 other than http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...scend-y530/576080-firmware-b189-y530-u00.html ? It does't work well for me.


----------



## pardalslb (Jul 1, 2014)

*Game crash*

Does games crash in every rom model?
For example, do they crash also with 189 and 183?


----------



## oli32 (Jul 1, 2014)

dabe96 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> First I want to say thank you for the link including the searched firmeware. It worked perfectly and solved my problem!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello! 

Thanks!

I've uploaded *vroot 1.7.8* to mediafire for faster download! 

HERE IS: *mediafire.com/?3859j4fn1xquczy *



dabe96 said:


> The only downer for us is the chinese language

Click to collapse



Good news: the android vroot 1.7.8 program has been translated into English! (I do not know what's with your. mine started in English) :laugh:




dabe96 said:


> Therefore I think SuperSU is the problem for our device!

Click to collapse



I don't think so, because this problem persisted even when there was no supersu on my phone, only the towelroot activated root without anything.

Btw vroot 1.7.8 works fine for me, there is no internal storage error.


----------



## Kamilos999 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have B189 from http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...scend-y530/576080-firmware-b189-y530-u00.html.
I have crash in games, i don't have notification shortcuts toggle bar , my network switches off very offten. I need B189 ,but not this.


----------



## pardalslb (Jul 2, 2014)

*THX*



oli32 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx, it works.

Just dont know how to change the language of the chinese superuser.


----------



## dabe96 (Jul 2, 2014)

oli32 said:


> I've uploaded *vroot 1.7.8* to mediafire for faster download!
> 
> HERE IS: *mediafire.com/?3859j4fn1xquczy *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad to see that it works for you too and thank you for uploading the file.

Do you mean the language of .exe file or the SuperUser on the android device? I meant the SuperUser file. The program on my pc also has the english language. Only the App on the y530 is in chinese.

Greetings
dabe96


----------



## luka99 (Jul 2, 2014)

Could anybody from serbia upload Telenor ROM to get my warranty bacj :cyclops:   Thanks.. 



Dal bi mogo neko da postavi telenorov rom?? Hvala drugari..


----------



## ufs55 (Jul 3, 2014)

*superuser*

Superuser functional for me, test and tell you how to. 
sd works well here. 
mediafire.com/download/60qrb1cetrtujkx/Kinguser.apk


----------



## montilein (Jul 3, 2014)

Kinguser apk works fine.

Rootpermissins are granted but when you check root with rootchecker , then say rootchecker this device is not rooted.

After restart the Tel .... Rootchecker says the Tel is rooted , then is internal space write protected.

I found not the telenorov Rom , can anyone give me a link.

Who can i See the old permissions from apps in kinguser

Can you post the tut for kinguser app


Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y530-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ufs55 (Jul 3, 2014)

Step 1: make root with vroot 1.7.8 
Step 2: Install kinguser.apk open it and with the permission chines user. 
Step 3: Uninstall the Chinese user and restart android. 
ps: good move for system kinguser but remember to rename it to Superuser.apk and give permission rw-r-r-.

Voot 1.7.8: mgyun.com/vroot
kinguser apk: mediafire.com/download/60qrb1cetrtujkx/Kinguser.apk


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## MetalDranzer (Jul 3, 2014)

ufs55 said:


> Step 1: make root with vroot 1.7.8
> Step 2: Install kinguser.apk open it and with the permission chines user.
> Step 3: Uninstall the Chinese user and restart android.
> ps: good move for system kinguser but remember to rename it to Superuser.apk and give permission rw-r-r-.
> ...

Click to collapse



This worked! It gets rid of that botchy root that we had, and restores internal storage capabilities. Now to get root with internal storage XD


----------



## thedude90 (Jul 3, 2014)

ufs55 said:


> Step 1: make root with vroot 1.7.8
> Step 2: Install kinguser.apk open it and with the permission chines user.
> Step 3: Uninstall the Chinese user and restart android.
> ps: good move for system kinguser but remember to rename it to Superuser.apk and give permission rw-r-r-.
> ...

Click to collapse



it worked,  THANKS


----------



## ufs55 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Restaurar  app  huawei (temas, toolbox...)*

Picture: mediafire.com/view/oo3258eo5b2h2aa/Screenshot_2014-07-04-05-15-45.png

Only root users. 

Step 1: With root explorer of your choice, check the data folder and open cust.log. 
step 2: see picture text with the yellow arrow, will be different for you and this standard, we will need this path. 
step 3: go in cust folder and open, rename the hw folder (for me tmn)  like this in your cust.log 
Step 4: Now open the folder you renamed and rename the normal folder (for me pt) like this in your cust.log. 
Step 5: Go to settings, then reset factory data. 
obs: The cust folder that is not going to change Date / cust is root / cust.

Tell me how you guys went.


----------



## tmarkee (Jul 4, 2014)

*can't open*



ufs55 said:


> Picture: mediafire.com/view/oo3258eo5b2h2aa/Screenshot_2014-07-04-05-15-45.png
> 
> Only root users.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My text editor (920 Text Editor with root privilegs) can not open the cust.log file.

Oh wait, text editor yet open the cust.log! 

I have no hw folder in /data/cust folder.
Ah i understand: /cust and no /data/cust folder.


----------



## ufs55 (Jul 4, 2014)

tmarkee said:


> My text editor (920 Text Editor with root privilegs) can not open the cust.log file.
> 
> Oh wait, text editor yet open the cust.log!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



use the manager root browser it opens. 
the cust folder that is going to change this  mediafire.com/view/h80kdw9xkb3kg9z/Screenshot_2014-07-04-14-41-51.png


----------



## tmarkee (Jul 4, 2014)

I see, it works, here: drive.google.com/file/d/0B6_QFF7JQSzacmdRcXoxNDN1cHc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## camvar97 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Source code*

I have requested the source code for the U051 model so I can create a device tree and start possibly making some roms and recovery. BTW my model doesn't have the huawei apps, only the bell folder in the cust


----------



## ufs55 (Jul 4, 2014)

huawei app all working for you now? Tmarkee


----------



## tmarkee (Jul 4, 2014)

ufs55 said:


> huawei app all working for you now? Tmarkee

Click to collapse



"Themes" changer (or temas) is not working, the others are.


----------



## babakgol70 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi.
is this true that y530 can not install launchers and widgets???

if yes. what is solution?

thanks...


----------



## inform900 (Jul 5, 2014)

I use Nova launcher, on 183, but I didn't try any widgets or games.


----------



## Pstryk5 (Jul 6, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> Hi.
> is this true that y530 can not install launchers and widgets???

Click to collapse



It's not true, but live wallpapers doesn't work, and you can only make static wallpaper. It will not scroll like in vanilla android.


----------



## Raymen03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi there
have the following problem have the b504 android help installed unfortunately this is a Austellungs firmware for traders
how can I downgrade to B189 have tried everything
with boot.img installation and recovery of the orginal but nothing has brought

has an even an idea

sorry my english is not so good


----------



## pedronoliveira (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi everyone, so basically from what I've been reading the only secure way to Root this device is by using VRoot 1.7.8.
The only thing I don't quite understand is how do you get SU in English, is it a random fact and some people get it in English or is there a way to have it "translated" from chinese to English?

Thanks in advance


----------



## camvar97 (Jul 8, 2014)

*c8813 vs y530*

Can someone spot the differences c8813 vs y530

From what i can see its the same device and in that case we have a device setup all ready 
https://github.com/UISS-Dev-Team/android_device_huawei_c8813
https://github.com/wushan270/android_device_huawei_c8813

if the device matches then we can technically use the same techniques as the c8813


----------



## razkal1 (Jul 8, 2014)

camvar97 said:


> Can someone spot the differences c8813 vs y530
> 
> From what i can see its the same device and in that case we have a device setup all ready
> https://github.com/UISS-Dev-Team/android_device_huawei_c8813
> ...

Click to collapse



Specs are the same but it runs android 4.1 and the y530 runs 4.3... c8813 gpu is 205 and my y530 had a 305 apart from that and the gorrila glass they seem identical

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 991 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pedronoliveira (Jul 8, 2014)

camvar97 said:


> Can someone spot the differences c8813 vs y530
> 
> From what i can see its the same device and in that case we have a device setup all ready
> https://github.com/UISS-Dev-Team/android_device_huawei_c8813
> ...

Click to collapse



From what I see it's kind of the same device, the Chipset differs since the C8813 uses this one MSM8625 and y530 the MSM8210, also the GPU is different from what I've been searching. I'm no developer so I can't tell if you can build from those sources since IMHO the drivers to use would have to be different from device to device...


----------



## MetalDranzer (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe we can ask one of the better higher level hackers for help on this one? :/


----------



## camvar97 (Jul 8, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> Maybe we can ask one of the better higher level hackers for help on this one? :/

Click to collapse



thought it was too good to be true... the look, aesthetically, like the same phone.


----------



## IcemanSR (Jul 8, 2014)

c8813 has no 3g network
thats different modem at start
different gpu,screen.. they are nothing a like


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## camvar97 (Jul 8, 2014)

What about the c8813D it has 3G

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

Why would they make a phone that looks the same but isn't, yet the same company but not a knock off... Someone is out to get me lol

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## razkal1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Make a recovery img from the c8813d see if it works so we have working recovery. If it works great if not load your original img back 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 991 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## camvar97 (Jul 9, 2014)

Don't want to risk loosing another phone... Feel free to try it ur self though

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## razkal1 (Jul 9, 2014)

When I get my fone back if you make the recovery.img ill try it 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 991 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ufs55 (Jul 10, 2014)

Raymen03 said:


> Hi there
> have the following problem have the b504 android help installed unfortunately this is a Austellungs firmware for traders
> how can I downgrade to B189 have tried everything
> with boot.img installation and recovery of the orginal but nothing has brought
> ...

Click to collapse



Raymen03 in trying to help you find it 
htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=452810
this in Spanish. 
if you tell me how you went.:good:


----------



## babakgol70 (Jul 10, 2014)

all users contact to huawei for update this phone and fix problems.

http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/

http://www.facebook.com/huaweidevice

thanks


----------



## Reloaded92 (Jul 10, 2014)

Anybody having problem with talking on this phone? Other side says that they are having interruptions when they are listening to me. A have unlock my bootloader with Huawei oficial code thay sent me.


----------



## camvar97 (Jul 12, 2014)

*RETURNED*

im leaving this before attempting it my phone randomly bricked yesterday so i returned it for the second time and used my charging excuse. on to the moto g for me


----------



## Tomass0 (Jul 15, 2014)

Has anyone tested skype video chat with this y530?

Is it working with viber voice calls?

Thanks

Sent from my Motorola moto g


----------



## babakgol70 (Jul 16, 2014)

is any custom rom for this phone?

thanks


----------



## montilein (Jul 16, 2014)

No…… its no cwm or twrp aviable .

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y530-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reloaded92 (Jul 16, 2014)

How about some donations or mailing Cyanogenmod for request to do something for y530 it is a good phone?


----------



## pardalslb (Jul 17, 2014)

*Donations*



Reloaded92 said:


> How about some donations or mailing Cyanogenmod for request to do something for y530 it is a good phone?

Click to collapse



If we donate they make the rom?


----------



## Reloaded92 (Jul 17, 2014)

Not sure but they will have motivation. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kaz2 (Jul 17, 2014)

Guys how to restore acces to internal storage after using towelroot? I get lost in these rooting methods


----------



## inform900 (Jul 17, 2014)

kaz2 said:


> Guys how to restore acces to internal storage after using towelroot? I get lost in these rooting methods

Click to collapse



Unrooting, through Super SU, fixed it for me.


----------



## kaz2 (Jul 17, 2014)

But I want to keep root.


----------



## sladja (Jul 18, 2014)

kaz2 said:


> But I want to keep root.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754481&page=19


----------



## pardalslb (Jul 18, 2014)

*CWM*



rryan said:


> Still trying to get CWM working, compiling a new one again and hoping it works.

Click to collapse



Any luck?


----------



## kaz2 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok, succesfully unrooted my device using SuperSU and internal memory is now available.
I read, that vroot is potentially dangerous (something about IMEI...). Is there any other method to root this device with maintain access to internal memory?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## s3riouss (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi all,sorry to go off topic but this morning i ran into this problem.
Whenever i connect usb to my phone i hear beep/beep few seconds later again beep/beep and it starts charging and i DONT get "USB Connected" notification on my phone...... anybody familiar with this issue?


----------



## mr.masoud (Jul 19, 2014)

*plsss*

anyone who has rooted his phone....
pls go to system/lib and give me these files:
 libRS.so
 librs_jni.so

plsssss . I really need these...


----------



## Reloaded92 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am having that problem, after unlocking bootloader. Since then i can not conect phone with PC. I do not know how to solve the problem.


----------



## junmax (Jul 20, 2014)

*Huawei y530-u051*

I've been looking for the official ROM HUAWEI Y530-U051 unlucky that apparently does not exist, and where to look, the android is frozen, I made hard reset, recovery vol + power and have not had success, thanks. Excuse my English, use google translator lol


----------



## Olaw2jr. (Jul 21, 2014)

*Help with the Update firmware B186*

Anybody to help me with the update firmware B186, just messed up my phone now cant read from internal and external storage.

Thanks..


----------



## razkal1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Olaw2jr. said:


> Anybody to help me with the update firmware B186, just messed up my phone now cant read from internal and external storage.
> 
> Thanks..

Click to collapse



It's somewhere on this thread but it's firmware b189


----------



## razkal1 (Jul 21, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> It's somewhere on this thread but it's firmware b189

Click to collapse



Edit

Post 108, page 11


----------



## babakgol70 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi friends.
please request huawei y530 in below topic >

*** New Device Forum Requests ***

just write model name and post...

thanks

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------



this phone (y530) have good hardware and dual core cpu but it is very bad and lagging in games!!!
worse than single core phones.!

very good speed in interface and web browsing but very bad in games.!!!

in antutu 3.3 benchmark in 3D test can not show Elements.
maybe gpu or open gl problems???

what is problem???

thank you.


----------



## pardalslb (Jul 22, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> Hi friends.
> please request huawei y530 in below topic >
> 
> *** New Device Forum Requests ***
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is lack of  live wallpaper support some say.
Thats why we are all waiting for costume rom, to see if someone can fix that.
the phone doesn't lag that much, it crashes sometimes, yes, but ive not experienced any lag.

works great with fifa 14, modern combat 4, bards tale, NFS most wanted, Broken Sword 5, Soul Calibour, Mass Effect, wild blood and many more. Just saying some nice graphics games to serve as an example.


----------



## babakgol70 (Jul 22, 2014)

y530 have very lag on gta san andreas. with lowest graphic setting.


----------



## pardalslb (Jul 22, 2014)

*San andreas*



babakgol70 said:


> y530 have very lag on gta san andreas. with lowest graphic setting.

Click to collapse



san andreas crashes on my phone.
as does vice city

but what do u expect, san andreas is a heavy game, needs lots of ram .its supposed to run in higher end phones.


----------



## babakgol70 (Jul 22, 2014)

by a good custom rom this phone willbe great in this price.

>>>developers please<<< :good::good::good:

.....................

is any chance for official update to kitkat???:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Pstryk5 (Jul 22, 2014)

About games:
Bard's Tale and AAAaaaAAAaaa works verry smooth with no lag


----------



## Olaw2jr. (Jul 23, 2014)

Just rooted this device of mine with towel root. 

But after rooting can't mount internal and external storage anybody faced this? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## babakgol70 (Jul 23, 2014)

Olaw2jr. said:


> Just rooted this device of mine with towel root.
> 
> But after rooting can't mount internal and external storage anybody faced this?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



This phone do not need root to select default storage.:good:

go to = setting >(tag device-more)>storage>default storage location


----------



## PotentialHuaweiCustomer (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

I'm on the verge of buying a Huawei Ascend Y530, after studying many phones this one stood out as the best bang for my buck. There's just one thing that is holding me back right now and if I could get an answer to my simple question I would be very happy and purchase one asap!

I read somewhere that you can only play mp3 songs that you have bought on online music sites such as itunes, is this true? Can I not transfer my mp3 songs from my PC to my micro SD card and play those songs through an Android app on the Huawei Ascend Y530?

Any help would be very much appreciated, thank you for reading.


----------



## Lyricfur (Jul 23, 2014)

Are there any projects on a custom recovery now? 

Was there any success?


----------



## razkal1 (Jul 23, 2014)

PotentialHuaweiCustomer said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm on the verge of buying a Huawei Ascend Y530, after studying many phones this one stood out as the best bang for my buck. There's just one thing that is holding me back right now and if I could get an answer to my simple question I would be very happy and purchase one asap!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No i can transfer songs and play them from any storage on the phone internal and external

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




Lyricfur said:


> Are there any projects on a custom recovery now?
> 
> Was there any success?

Click to collapse



Dont think there was... Something about huawei not releasing the kernel source yet


----------



## Lyricfur (Jul 23, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Dont think there was... Something about huawei not releasing the kernel source yet

Click to collapse



Damn. Not yet? Sounds like they release it maybe later? 

Or is it normal for Huawei that they waiting with the release?


----------



## PotentialHuaweiCustomer (Jul 23, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> No i can transfer songs and play them from any storage on the phone internal and external
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply razkal1, glad to hear that! :good:


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Olaw2jr. (Jul 23, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> This phone do not need root to select default storage.:good:
> 
> go to = setting >(tag device-more)>storage>default storage location

Click to collapse



I mean my phone can't see any of the storage be it internal or external(sd-card). After I have rooted!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## spiritflare (Jul 23, 2014)

*no SD card after using towelroot*

Was able to install geohot towelroot and successfully root the Huawei Y530.  After i installed SuperSU and it was fine.

Tried using some root apps and works fine.

But i noticed now that downloading any file results in error: " No SD card"
Or "download unsuccessful".  Can be anything: google drive , images , files, etc.
Apps seem to install fine from playstore.

What i tried to fix:
1) erase SD card via huawei storage menu- erases and remounts.

Doesnt fix issue.

2) hard restore from power off (wipe dalvik, erase filesystem)

This restores the phone - but still doesnt fix SD issue

I noticed through filesystem viewer that /storage/sdcard0 and /storage/sdcard1 seem to be read only as the permissions are: d--

3) i tried through terminal trying to:  chmod -R 777 storage  but it says filesystem read only

So now what can i do to go to fix this?  Anyone have link for stock factory firmware GSM y530 ?


----------



## inform900 (Jul 23, 2014)

spiritflare said:


> Was able to install geohot towelroot and successfully root the Huawei Y530.  After i installed SuperSU and it was fine.
> 
> Tried using some root apps and works fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most of us had the same issue. Unrooting through Super SU fixes it.


----------



## hanafi2009 (Jul 24, 2014)

Successful work of root.. Whether by computer or program from inside the phone

Without any damage to the phone


y530


----------



## patrik1214 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Contacts*

Hi can someone give me contact app from Huawei ascend y530 please? Thank you


----------



## Olaw2jr. (Jul 25, 2014)

spiritflare said:


> Was able to install geohot towelroot and successfully root the Huawei Y530.  After i installed SuperSU and it was fine.
> 
> Tried using some root apps and works fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unroot from super user and it get back to normal!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Alf921 (Jul 25, 2014)

Then there is no way to root properly the Huawei Y530...?


----------



## Roihu (Jul 25, 2014)

Alf921 said:


> Then there is no way to root properly the Huawei Y530...?

Click to collapse



The Towelroot method is working perfectly fine on my y530 with absolutely no problems


----------



## Alf921 (Jul 25, 2014)

mmmh... everywhere you can read there is some troubles with the SD internal and external memory.
you don't have this problem ?


----------



## patrik1214 (Jul 25, 2014)

*apps*

Hi can someone give me extract from /system/apps please? Thank you


----------



## ghost8212 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Firmwares*

Hi , I  installed firmware B189 to B183 and now my phone screwed up. It works , but I can't see the notifications panel and things like that. Can I reinstall the B183  or what should I do ?


----------



## spiritflare (Jul 26, 2014)

*fixing No SD card*

thanks guys that worked!  unrooting from superSU.  so can we assume that supersu causes the SD card issue and not towelroot?  anyway to go safely to root ?  I was only able to get around the No SD card by using an external SD - this allowed me to download again.. I'd like to get root back but not at the cost of screwing up the SD.




Olaw2jr. said:


> Unroot from super user and it get back to normal!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------

thanks guys that worked!  unrooting from superSU.  so can we assume that supersu causes the SD card issue and not towelroot?  anyway to go safely to root ?  I was only able to get around the No SD card by using an external SD - this allowed me to download again.. I'd like to get root back but not at the cost of screwing up the SD.




inform900 said:


> Most of us had the same issue. Unrooting through Super SU fixes it.

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------

thanks guys that worked!  unrooting from superSU.  so can we assume that supersu causes the SD card issue and not towelroot?  anyway to go safely to root ?  I was only able to get around the No SD card by using an external SD - this allowed me to download again.. I'd like to get root back but not at the cost of screwing up the SD.

---------- Post added at 02:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------




inform900 said:


> Most of us had the same issue. Unrooting through Super SU fixes it.

Click to collapse




thanks guys that worked!  unrooting from superSU.  so can we assume that supersu causes the SD card issue and not towelroot?  anyway to go safely to root ?  I was only able to get around the No SD card by using an external SD - this allowed me to download again.. I'd like to get root back but not at the cost of screwing up the SD.


----------



## Olaw2jr. (Jul 26, 2014)

Installed the B189 firmware the quick notification panel has no icons, how do I get the back?

How do I take a screen shot from this device?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Roihu (Jul 26, 2014)

Alf921 said:


> mmmh... everywhere you can read there is some troubles with the SD internal and external memory.
> you don't have this problem ?

Click to collapse



No problems of any kind.
Baseband 01760
Kernel 3.4.0+
Build Y530-U00V100R001C900B188 (i have done one OTA update prior to rooting)



Olaw2jr. said:


> Installed the B189 firmware the quick notification panel has no icons, how do I get the back?
> 
> How do I take a screen shot from this device?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hold Sleep and Volume Down


----------



## ridowski (Jul 27, 2014)

*Huawei*

:crying: I want to get my phone in french laguage but it doesn´t work, I haven´t got the french language in the configuration!!!!!
Please I need your help.Thanks

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




Roihu said:


> The Towelroot method is working perfectly fine on my y530 with absolutely no problems

Click to collapse



can you please explain how it works?


----------



## parsandroid (Jul 27, 2014)

i can't install uc browser because my phone  knows it as a live wallpaper [emoji41]

 anybody knows a solution for this problem?


----------



## iksy97 (Jul 27, 2014)

can anyone write me the steps for update this phone(Italy) because my phone doesn't tell's me anything,
I have the b177 version  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Getoari (Jul 27, 2014)

spiritflare said:


> Was able to install geohot towelroot and successfully root the Huawei Y530.  After i installed SuperSU and it was fine.
> 
> Tried using some root apps and works fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried to change the Default storage location?
It's in Settings >> More.. (Under DEVICE) >> Storage, and change the Default storage location to SD card.


----------



## patrik1214 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Bootloader + rom*

Hi i want ask you, how can i flash custom rom and recovery and how can i unlock bootloader on huawei ascend y530. Thank you


----------



## Roihu (Jul 29, 2014)

patrik1214 said:


> Hi i want ask you, how can i flash custom rom and recovery and how can i unlock bootloader on huawei ascend y530. Thank you

Click to collapse



There are currently no ROMs for the y530. 

To unlock the bootloader you need to ask for an unlock code from Huawei , like said in this post

Then follow this guide to unlock


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## patrik1214 (Jul 29, 2014)

*account and apps*

Hi can someone give me contact app or extract system or give me firmware b183. Thank you
And I want ask you that why can't I login or signup into Google account. Always write it, that you haven't enabled data also I am connected to WiFi. Please help me. And the end I want ask you too, that where can I find product Id because when, I call on the phone number of huawei it don't do anything. Thank you.


----------



## Orion_uk (Jul 31, 2014)

*ooops!*



> 1. Download firmware from here [1].
> 2. Extract the firmware and copy the entire dload folder- from Software Main Package- to the
> root directory of the SD card.
> 3. Now you should have a /dload folder on the root of your SD card.
> ...

Click to collapse



I get to stage 6, and then screen gives me this..

checking sd update pkg...
file:/sdcard/dload/update.app,size=1092661808
oembl version list check error!
 * ,write data error
Error:update.app is invalid package
Error:SD card update failure,SD card update abort!

I am guessing its either an error with the update file (from the link in this thread)

or my SD card is damaged! I have tried a 4GB sd card & a 32GB SCHD sd card..

Any advice please?

Stuck at logo boot loop 

Thank you


----------



## spiritflare (Jul 31, 2014)

*" no SD card"*

That works but defeats the purpose of the internal SD card if you have to go buy an external card. Besides some apps dont play nice with installing on external SD such as SMS apps, etc.

For now i won't use towelroot because it does root but render s the internal SD card into a state where it says: 

" no SD card"

And you cant download anything. Although apps still  do install 





Getoari said:


> Have you tried to change the Default storage location?
> It's in Settings >> More.. (Under DEVICE) >> Storage, and change the Default storage location to SD card.

Click to collapse


----------



## Getoari (Aug 1, 2014)

spiritflare said:


> That works but defeats the purpose of the internal SD card if you have to go buy an external card. Besides some apps dont play nice with installing on external SD such as SMS apps, etc.
> 
> For now i won't use towelroot because it does root but render s the internal SD card into a state where it says:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes that's the problem if you need root then you must sacrifice the internal memory and buy an sd card.
I also unrooted from towelroot because besides the internal memory problem I have problems with the themes app.
I can't add themes or even change the default one. Does this happen to your devices too or am I the only one ?


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 1, 2014)

That problem is solved, just read the older posts. 
U must root with vroot 1.7.7and then change the chinese superuser . Search in this thread and you will find everything u need

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tranceslyvanian (Aug 1, 2014)

How does one root this phone? Steps?


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 2, 2014)

*themes*

friends :laugh:

you can download a lot of themes from the below link.:good::good::good:

http://www.emui.com/plugin.php?id=themezone

huawei y530 is not in list but you can download all themes for all models.

copy downloaded ".hwt" file format to phone memory > HWThemes folder

.........................................................................
***********************************************************
friends please go to the below link and request for better support huawei y530.

link

thanks


----------



## AlexLool (Aug 2, 2014)

*Help me*

Sorry guys, i'm new and i need root my huawei. Who can explain me how to root my phone?


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 2, 2014)

Olaw2jr. said:


> Just rooted this device of mine with towel root.
> 
> But after rooting can't mount internal and external storage anybody faced this?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



if you can not access to internal memory (phone memory) after rooting.(.ext4 error_log)

try it:
0.disable fast boot from setting
1.power off your phone
2.go to the recovery (press and hold both volume up + power buttons) see this link
3.in the recovery do a "wipe cache partition"
4.and then select reboot

.*(if problem is not solved do a "wipe data/factory reset" and a "wipe cache partition" in recovery)

i hope solved your problem.
try it and say result here
+++


second way::good::good::good:
i think this way is better

1.unroot your phone by vroot
2.root again your phone by vroot.

enjoy


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 3, 2014)

*kitkat!*

hey! this link is how to install 4.4.2 on y530!!!!
Is this right???

```
geyao.org/mp3-0/huawei-ascend-y530-6103.html
```


----------



## liboriof (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone has try with SRSRoot?
Thank you for the answers.


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 3, 2014)

liboriof said:


> Anyone has try with SRSRoot?
> Thank you for the answers.

Click to collapse



vroot is working.
try vroot.

but some sites say that vroot app is malicious.

after rooting by vroot
1.you can install supersu (in google play)
2.open super su and install su binary
3.uninstall vroot apps by a root uninstaller from your phone.


----------



## liboriof (Aug 3, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> vroot is working.
> try vroot.
> 
> but some sites say that vroot app is malicious.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your anwers.
When i install vroot, i have the possibility of using internal memory or only the sd card? And after is possible, and as, unrooting the phone?
Thank you in advance


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 3, 2014)

liboriof said:


> Thank you for your anwers.
> When i install vroot, i have the possibility of using internal memory or only the sd card? And after is possible, and as, unrooting the phone?
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



you can use both of memories.

yes you can unroot the phone by vroot easily.

but my vroot is in chinese language

root button have a " - "(negative sign) = (-ROOT)

and unroot button is "2 chinese word and root" like this (按键ROOT)

maybe you can find a english vroot version.

before rooting
huawei y530 adb drivers must be installed on your pc
and USB debugging must be turned on


----------



## liboriof (Aug 3, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> you can use both of memories.
> 
> yes you can unroot the phone by vroot easily.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The "huawei y530 adb drivers" are the usb drivers downloaded from Huawei site?
Thanks for all


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 3, 2014)

liboriof said:


> The "huawei y530 adb drivers" are the usb drivers downloaded from Huawei site?
> Thanks for all

Click to collapse



1.turn on usb debugging
2.connect usb cable to phone
3.then one page will be open (on phone)
4.select usb storage device

then go to the my computer (on pc)
i think 3 icon is in my computer.1.external storage 2.internal storage 3.mobile partner

go to the > mobile partner>drivers>adb drivers and install it.


----------



## AlexLool (Aug 3, 2014)

*help*



babakgol70 said:


> you can use both of memories.
> 
> yes you can unroot the phone by vroot easily.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ehi i try to root but it fail...i try 3 times but always the same result. On the program appear an "X"


----------



## liboriof (Aug 3, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> you can use both of memories.
> 
> yes you can unroot the phone by vroot easily.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have find a english version of vroot, but i am a new Junior Member and can't post the link (but Google is your friend).
Might be useful.


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 4, 2014)

I need fastboot files for flashing recovery.img  where can I find?


----------



## ali60351 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Add Live WallPaper functionality (somewhat)*

First of all I would like to say that I am very happy to see this conversation and I hope that we will get a custom rom soon enough.

Now my Y530 is rooted with towel root and have build no 187.

I found a way to force the phone to run live wallpaper try it if you want

Requires : A root explorer ( I recommend ES File explorer ), root , A launcher ( stock launcher has issues ) , I tested Nova Launcher and Atom Launcher

1..) Extract the zip on your phone

2..) Now open file explorer 

3..) Turn root access on in ES file explorer

4..) Copy LiveWallpapers.apk and LiveWallapapersPicker.apk from app folder to /system/app

5..) Copy files from lib folder to /system/lib ( please do not replace any system files you only need them if they are not present. )

6..) Copy CosmicFlow.apk ( or any other live wallpaper apk ) to /data/app because we can't install them . The apk name must not contain spaces.

7..) Now go to home screen

8..) Open the wallpaper menu

9..) Select Live wallpapers

10..) Now this step is hard and you need your both hands and no need to try with the preinstalled ones as it wont work . Keep your one finger on Cosmic Flow ( or any other you installed ) and one on the lower left corner. What you have to do is that as you click on the Cosmic Flow at the same moment start touching the lower left corner.

RESULT : Live wallpaper picker will crash but on your home screen live wallpaper will be applied.

Hope I helped.

I you can't find apks tell me.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## AlexLool (Aug 4, 2014)

*root with towel root*

i'm sorry guys, i have a question. towel root work with huawei? I tried with towel but the phone don't recognize the internal memory.


----------



## ali60351 (Aug 4, 2014)

AlexLool said:


> i'm sorry guys, i have a question. towel root work with huawei? I tried with towel but the phone don't recognize the internal memory.

Click to collapse



Were you connected to wifi ?


----------



## AlexLool (Aug 4, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> Were you connected to wifi ?

Click to collapse



maybe yes, i have to turn off wifi?


----------



## inform900 (Aug 4, 2014)

What's up with these newbies, can't you read the thread before posting? 

Most of those things have already been solved, stop spamming it.


----------



## ali60351 (Aug 4, 2014)

Did the method I mentioned in post #280 to install live wallpapers worked for anyone ?


----------



## AlexLool (Aug 5, 2014)

inform900 said:


> What's up with these newbies, can't you read the thread before posting?
> 
> Most of those things have already been solved, stop spamming it.

Click to collapse



that is a useless and offensive, you shouldn't have done it! if you have something useful write it, otherwise don't write.


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 5, 2014)

*huawei y530 ram fix *

all users that have problem with low ram space specially in gaming.

( at your own risk )

1.root your phone
2.download "simple root swap" from google play.(free)
3.then open app. and click "on"

enjoy

*when you don't want swap: click "off" :laugh:


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 5, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> First of all I would like to say that I am very happy to see this conversation and I hope that we will get a custom rom soon enough.
> 
> Now my Y530 is rooted with towel root and have build no 187.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tanx bro it works :good:
but i cant run next launcher...
go launcher is working good. tnx:good:
if we can find a way to install livewallpapers normaly, crash in games will be solved.

important: do not perform step 5! your phone will be bricked

is there any livewallpaper chooser except livewallpaperpicker.apk ??


----------



## ali60351 (Aug 5, 2014)

Step 5 IS SAFE

We need the .so files in the lib folder in order to run the live wallpapers.

STEP 5 DOES NOT BRICK . Tried it myself and I also provided screenshots to prove it

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------




mr.masoud said:


> tanx bro it works :good:
> but i cant run next launcher...
> go launcher is working good. tnx:good:
> if we can find a way to install livewallpapers normaly, crash in games will be solved.
> ...

Click to collapse



I say it again step 5 is safe please remove your important post

Requirements : Root , A root file explorer , some free space in phone

Now to install next launcher , go launcher , solo launcher or any other which use live wallpaper

1..) Get its apk from a website

2..) Rename it so that it has no spaces

3..) Now copy it to /data/app using root explorer

4..) Wait for some seconds

5..) Now it should be installed search for its icon in your launcher


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 5, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> if we can find a way to install livewallpapers normaly, crash in games will be solved.

Click to collapse



I think crashes in games is for low ram space.

you can swap ram and enjoy gaming.:laugh:


----------



## ali60351 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Install Gravity Box*

Gravity Box is a xposed framework module which will provide us with a lot of customization

Requirements : Root

1..) Install the apk I have given below. It is Xposed Installer 2.5.1 . Later version do not work .

2..) Now open Xposed Installer .

3..) Click on framework

4..) Ignore the warning message

5..) Click on Install / Update

6..) When its done click cancel and the soft reboot

7..) Now again open Xposed Installer

8..) Now click on Download

9..) Click the refresh button in the top right corner and make sure you have internet access.

10..) Search for GravityBox [JB]

11..) Click it and then download

12..) Install it .

13..) Now again go to Xposed Installer and click on modules

14..) Mark the box on the side of GravityBox

15..) Go back click and framework and soft reboot.

Now Gravity Box is installed and ready to be used.

Please try it.


----------



## ali60351 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Get your wallpaper to scroll*

Today we are going to make that static wallpaper of ours to scroll

Requirements : Root , livewallpapers installed ( If you don't see my post #280 on page 28 ) , a wallpaper , a non stock launcher

1..) Copy the given apk to /data/app using root explorer

2..) Wait for some seconds and then head to your launcher home

3..) Search for scrolling and then open it

4..) Click on settings

5..) Click on FPS and set it to 60

6..) Now click on Custom Photo and then load photo

7..) Now select a wallpaper of your choice

8..) Now go to home of your launcher and open live wallpaper
NOTE : Default launcher is not compatible

9..) Apply the wallpaper as told in my previous post #280 on page 28

Now you have scrolling wallpaper.


----------



## ali60351 (Aug 5, 2014)

*A TIP*

In case your live wallpaper stops responding to touches you are supposed to delete the apks and copy them again.


----------



## AlexLool (Aug 5, 2014)

*no one help me?*

why no one help me? i need to root my phone, but with towel root my phone don't read internal memory. I do something wrong or i have to do other steps?


----------



## razkal1 (Aug 5, 2014)

AlexLool said:


> why no one help me? i need to root my phone, but with towel root my phone don't read internal memory. I do something wrong or i have to do other steps?

Click to collapse



Look back its all been covered b4... Install super su from playstore do full unroot with super su root wuth vroot 1.7.8 then find a copy of king root inastall give kingroot root permitions with vroot then delet vroot move kingroot to system rename superuser and your done root with internal storage


----------



## AlexLool (Aug 5, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> Look back its all been covered b4... Install super su from playstore do full unroot with super su root wuth vroot 1.7.8 then find a copy of king root inastall give kingroot root permitions with vroot then delet vroot move kingroot to system rename superuser and your done root with internal storage

Click to collapse



First of all thanks for reply. I have done the 2 steps (full unroot and root with vroot) but i don't know what i do when you say "find a copy of king root" and "move king root to system and rename superuser". What is king root and when i find it?


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 5, 2014)

AlexLool said:


> First of all thanks for reply. I have done the 2 steps (full unroot and root with vroot) but i don't know what i do when you say "find a copy of king root" and "move king root to system and rename superuser". What is king root and when i find it?

Click to collapse



I rooted my phone by vroot.

but every time that i install "supersu" instead of "vroot app" my internal memory will disable.

for re enable internal memory

1.delete super su
2.unroot your phone by vroot
3.root again your phone by vroot.
4.internal memory will fixed:laugh:

if you don't want rooting by vroot youcan unroot your phone and use other programs.

I hope to help you:fingers-crossed:


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 5, 2014)

*It does Brick*



mr.masoud said:


> tanx bro it works :good:
> but i cant run next launcher...
> go launcher is working good. tnx:good:
> if we can find a way to install livewallpapers normaly, crash in games will be solved.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried and Step 5 bricked my phone!!

Anyone can help me and repair it?

ive made several factory resets with no success.
What can i do?


----------



## AlexLool (Aug 5, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> I rooted my phone by vroot.
> 
> but every time that i install "supersu" instead of "vroot app" my internal memory will disable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this is exactly what happen to me, now i have root my phone with vroot but i want change root manager, and if i put super su my internal storage will not work


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 5, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> I tried and Step 5 bricked my phone!!
> 
> Anyone can help me and repair it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I told this.
You have to perform an emergency update.
What version of frimware did you use? 
You have to download the same frimware version or higher and put update.app in folder { dload }In your sd card
And turn off your phone. Then keep volume + volume - and power botton together. Update will start.
All your data will be lost!l
I can install livewallpaper without perform step5! Im using nava launcher and a livewallpaper. And I have very less crash in games. I have Installed B189


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 5, 2014)

AlexLool said:


> this is exactly what happen to me, now i have root my phone with vroot but i want change root manager, and if i put super su my internal storage will not work

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, yes. 
As far as I've known.

test other root programs like "Kingo Android ROOT" or "EROOT"


----------



## Getoari (Aug 5, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> I rooted my phone by vroot.
> 
> but every time that i install "supersu" instead of "vroot app" my internal memory will disable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same problem when I root my phone with towelroot I have root access and my internal memory works but when I restart my phone I lose internal memory this problem doesn't happen with vroot only when I replace vroot with supersu (why am I not staying with vroot 'cos you said that vroot may be malicious). Does anybody found an untethered root


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 5, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> I told this.
> You have to perform an emergency update.
> What version of frimware did you use?
> You have to download the same frimware version or higher and put update.app in folder { dload }In your sd card
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed B189 and now my phone doesnt have shortcuts at the start bar...

well, anyone knows if theres any other major diferences in this version? Or how to put the shortcuts at the bar again? i had B187 before all this.

I will try to activate live wallpaper again, this time, without step 5. 

PS.: really ? u have less game crashes now?

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

I know that we have already a lot of pages in this topic (and thx to all that have participated) but all of u could gain and learn much if u read the previous content of this thread.


Since day one, a lot of us had been solving matters that many of u keep asking althoug its fixed.

Things like fail to access internal storage, usb stop functioning and unbrick the phone, these are all issues reported and fixed in previous pages.

just check it out, many of u will have imediate answeres to your problems without having to wait for another dude to come and answer the question



unlock bootloader :http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754481

Unbrick phone : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754481&page=11

Root with access to internal sd and USB error : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754481&page=17

Change chinese superuser and link to kinguser : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754481&highlight=kinguser&page=18

And dont forget to thank people. Theres a lot of people that got their phones bricked before someone could solve all the issues.

*Iceman SR, highspeedlowdrag,razkal1,rryan,ufs55;babakgol70,  etc, thank u all!*


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 6, 2014)

*solve crashing and notification bar problems.*



Kamilos999 said:


> I have B189 from http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...scend-y530/576080-firmware-b189-y530-u00.html.
> I have crash in games, i don't have notification shortcuts toggle bar , my network switches off very offten. I need B189 ,but not this.

Click to collapse





pardalslb said:


> I installed B189 and now my phone doesnt have shortcuts at the start bar...
> 
> well, anyone knows if theres any other major diferences in this version? Or how to put the shortcuts at the bar again? i had B187 before all this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think crash in games happens after updating...
as it happens for me... I had b177 before...
Only every one who haven't notification bar and cannot change theme do this steps: 
You must have root

1- Go to Data folder and open custom.bin as a text file (using root file manager or solid explorer)
2- remember its content. for example dt/sk ( important: do not perform any change in this file )
3- go to Cust folder and rename folder  ( hw ) to left side letters beside slash ( I mean / ) in custum.bin file. for example ( dt )
4- go the same folder (hw) and rename folder ( normal ) to right side letters beside slash in custom.bin file. for example (sk)
5- If it doesn't works, backup your apps and perform a factory reset .
you will see changes in boot logo, notificationbar and you will able to change huawei theme.!
Probably 99 percent crashing problem in games will be solved!


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 6, 2014)

*thx*



mr.masoud said:


> I think crash in games happens after updating...
> as it happens for me... I had b177 before...
> Only every one who haven't notification bar and cannot change theme do this steps:
> You must have root
> ...

Click to collapse



Im sorry, can u be more specific, i didnt get it.


----------



## ali60351 (Aug 6, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> I told this.
> You have to perform an emergency update.
> What version of frimware did you use?
> You have to download the same frimware version or higher and put update.app in folder { dload }In your sd card
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sorry but can you explain why mine did not brick ?


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 6, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> I am sorry but can you explain why mine did not brick ?

Click to collapse



Realy dont know!
but I thing replacing libRS.so and librs_jni.so caused the problem!


----------



## razkal1 (Aug 6, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> Realy dont know!
> but I thing replacing libRS.so and librs_jni.so caused the problem!

Click to collapse



Pretty sure your right about overwriting those to files being the problem


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 6, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> Im sorry, can u be more specific, i didnt get it.

Click to collapse



OK
go to folder Data and open custum.bin
see its content and write it here. it must be something like this: dt/sk
I will help you


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 6, 2014)

*thx*



mr.masoud said:


> OK
> go to folder Data and open custum.bin
> see its content and write it here. it must be something like this: dt/sk
> I will help you

Click to collapse




I open the file costum.bin  with text editor and the only text in there was *tmn/pt* , wich irepresents my ISP (tmn) and my country (PT) 

I didnt get the part of changing the name of the hw folder inside cust folder.


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 6, 2014)

*request*

friends please request again and again huawei y530 in below link

link

just write "huawei ascend y530" and send.

thanks.:good:


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 6, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> I open the file costum.bin  with text editor and the only text in there was *tmn/pt* , wich irepresents my ISP (tmn) and my country (PT)
> 
> I didnt get the part of changing the name of the hw folder inside cust folder.

Click to collapse



Rename hw folder to tmn. Open renamed folder and rename normal folder to pt. 
Restar your phone and enjoy. If doesnt works, do a factory reset.


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 6, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> Rename hw folder to tmn. Open renamed folder and rename normal folder to pt.
> Restar your phone and enjoy. If doesnt works, do a factory reset.

Click to collapse



Just did it and its working, but im not fully aware of the changes yet. im posting them as i will testing them.

The notifications bar still has no shortcuts and the only change ive noticed is that the boot screen changed to the huawei simbol.

ill keep u updated .

And Big thx


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 6, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> Just did it and its working, but im not fully aware of the changes yet. im posting them as i will testing them.
> 
> The notifications bar still has no shortcuts and the only change ive noticed is that the boot screen changed to the huawei simbol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok.
Go to setting and open notification panel and anable it. 
Or do A factory reset. Doing factory reset is the final way and will solve the problem.


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 6, 2014)

Cant change the option in the settings. The option is there but its gray and i cant change it. I will the factory reset.

One thing ive noticed, the phone is much faster and even the resolution is better. Cant wait to see the changes after the reset! Ill keep u posted!t

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------




mr.masoud said:


> I think crash in games happens after updating...
> as it happens for me... I had b177 before...
> Only every one who haven't notification bar and cannot change theme do this steps:
> You must have root
> ...

Click to collapse




It worked!!!!!

and the changes are amazing!

i did the factory reset as u told me, and when the phone come alive, it was almost a new phone!
The speed was much much superior and everything is so much fluid , the notification bar is back online, the themes are working and the resolution is sharper than ever. 
i dont know how the simple change of name of 2 folders could have so much impact, but the results are there to see.

ive also notice a major improvement on game crashes, although they still exist, but in a much lesser way and not so frequently.



Thank u very much for the tips. 

i will continue to test the phone keep u updated of results.

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------

Huawei Official firmware 

Althoug this is the link for Huawei Portugal page, u can change the region on the top left corner.

http://consumer.huawei.com/pt/support/downloads/detail/index.htm?id=24054

version : Y530-U00,V100R001C900B189CUSTC432D002,Canal,Android 4.3,EMUI 1.6,05012CSE


----------



## razkal1 (Aug 6, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> I think crash in games happens after updating...
> as it happens for me... I had b177 before...
> Only every one who haven't notification bar and cannot change theme do this steps:
> You must have root
> ...

Click to collapse



Done this but in only changed my startup animation


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 6, 2014)

U must do a factory reset in order to work in full (and this worked well for me because ive changed firmware, from 187 to 189,and i lost the notification bar and theme capabilities after the change, and this restored it, thats why ive noted so many changes)

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 7, 2014)

*QUESTION*



mr.masoud said:


> tanx bro it works :good:
> but i cant run next launcher...
> go launcher is working good. tnx:good:
> if we can find a way to install livewallpapers normaly, crash in games will be solved.
> ...

Click to collapse



Will this work if i copy the libs, but leaving out the ones that ask for overwrite?


----------



## razkal1 (Aug 7, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> Will this work if i copy the libs, but leaving out the ones that ask for overwrite?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## ali60351 (Aug 7, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> Realy dont know!
> but I thing replacing libRS.so and librs_jni.so caused the problem!

Click to collapse



That's strange I had to replace no file.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ali60351 (Aug 7, 2014)

To increase your gaming performance install easy root swap and set it's value to 400 and turn it on.

Install game booster 2 and turn on ultra gaming mode and turn on all tweaks in extra section.

Now I play asphalt 8 on my phone and check out my free RAM.


----------



## iksy97 (Aug 8, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> I think crash in games happens after updating...
> as it happens for me... I had b177 before...
> Only every one who haven't notification bar and cannot change theme do this steps:
> You must have root
> ...

Click to collapse




Can you be more clear... So i must go to:

Custom.bin---> change the continent to hw/en ----> sk/dt and later go to 
 Cust(folder) ---> rename hw to dt
Cust(folder)--->hw---> and rename eu folder to sk?
  


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 8, 2014)

iksy97 said:


> Can you be more clear... So i must go to:
> 
> Custom.bin---> change the continent to hw/en ----> sk/dt and later go to
> Cust(folder) ---> rename hw to dt
> ...

Click to collapse



Oooooook!
you shouldn't change custom.bin
You have to see custom.bin's content.
For example if it was dt/sk you have to rename hw folder to dt ,open renamed folder and rename normal folder to sk.


----------



## iksy97 (Aug 8, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> Oooooook!
> you shouldn't change custom.bin
> You have to see custom.bin's content.
> For example if it was dt/sk you have to rename hw folder to dt ,open renamed folder and rename normal folder to sk.

Click to collapse



For future users 
go to data/custom.bin(just see what is write there don`t touch anything) there will be something like gg/dd
now go to cust folder--hw rename with gg
open hw(renamed gg) and rename normal with dd :good:

if you have the b189 custc432d002 you can do anything because it`s changed from huawei


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 9, 2014)

*wallpaper scrolling!*

I have found a way to scroll wallpaper.
I will post it as soon as posible.:good:


----------



## kope037 (Aug 9, 2014)

Can I do local update on my Ascend Y530 to Firmware(Y530-U00,V100R001C900B189CUSTC432D002,Canal,Android 4.3,EMUI 1.6,05012CSE)

I have Y530-U00V100R001C900B183CUSTC432D001 in my y530 and when i go from menu to update online, it tells me that there are no updates.


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 9, 2014)

kope037 said:


> Can I do local update on my Ascend Y530 to Firmware(Y530-U00,V100R001C900B189CUSTC432D002,Canal,Android 4.3,EMUI 1.6,05012CSE)
> 
> I have Y530-U00V100R001C900B183CUSTC432D001 in my y530 and when i go from menu to update online, it tells me that there are no updates.

Click to collapse



have you any problem ? If not , do not update!


----------



## kope037 (Aug 9, 2014)

I have crashes in games and laging ALOT. Phone itself works fine except google chrome, it works realy slow.

For example, gta san andreas works alot better on samsung galaxy ace plus ( singlecore 1ghz, 512mb ram, adreno 200) than on my y530.


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 9, 2014)

*Crash games*



kope037 said:


> I have crashes in games and laging ALOT. Phone itself works fine except google chrome, it works realy slow.
> 
> For example, gta san andreas works alot better on samsung galaxy ace plus ( singlecore 1ghz, 512mb ram, adreno 200) than on my y530.

Click to collapse



The whole reason im doin all this is the crashes and the lag. Ive tried everything, crashes continue!

Im starting to think is from the kernel...


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 10, 2014)

*how to scroll wallpaper*

scrollingwallpaper.apk is a livewallapaper application . you can scroll static wallpaper by using this.
you must have been installed go launcher ex and livewallpaperpicker
you cant install this two apps normally.
you have to copy these files to data/app
here is how to install live wallpapers: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754481&page=28 
Very very important: do not perform step 5 which is said in this link. 
install scrollingwallaper.apk and chose it as phone wallpaper by using said method in the above link.
go to golauncher wallpaper menu an select configure wallpaper then open scrolling detection and select android standard.
comeback to Previous menu and selet your wallpaper and enjoy


----------



## iksy97 (Aug 10, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> To increase your gaming performance install easy root swap and set it's value to 400 and turn it on.
> 
> Install game booster 2 and turn on ultra gaming mode and turn on all tweaks in extra section.
> 
> Now I play asphalt 8 on my phone and check out my free RAM.

Click to collapse



how did you install busybox? when i open simple root swap it said me that need busybox :/


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 10, 2014)

iksy97 said:


> how did you install busybox? when i open simple root swap it said me that need busybox :/

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox&hl=en


----------



## sinkesnnj (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey, are there some kind of usb drivers for this device? Can someone post a link to download pls?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## liboriof (Aug 13, 2014)

Someone have trying to do cleaning in recovery mode with the command "wipe cache partition"?
This command is useful for you?


----------



## liboriof (Aug 13, 2014)

sinkesnnj said:


> Hey, are there some kind of usb drivers for this device? Can someone post a link to download pls?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The driver are in the phone. Connect to pc, in the my computer go in the cd unit "mobile partner" on the phone, directory drivers, adb_driver. The driver are here. Sorry for the my bad english, but i hope I was clear.


----------



## mo_afr (Aug 13, 2014)

*bluetooth problem*

Help
Bluetooth does not work after rooting (curent version y530-...B187).


----------



## SamuelPrawns (Aug 13, 2014)

*TWRP on Huawei y530*



mo_afr said:


> Help
> Bluetooth does not work after rooting (curent version y530-...B187).

Click to collapse



Hello everyone! I'm trying to put a custom rom on my phone, since the stock one is unusable (due to an unroot error :crying: ). I found this project, made by TeamWin. I really wanted to install it on my phone, but it's not listed on the available phones... How can I do?


----------



## adrimartins1 (Aug 13, 2014)

*Y530 Firmware*

Hello people!!

I have installed a firmware with this version (B189) from huawei website, but i have some problems with it, so when i wanted to get back to stock version from my country i remenbered that i forget to do a backup of the stock firmware (stupid), so i'm asking if someone can help me finding this firmware "Y530-U00 V100R001C900B181CUSTC75D002_Firmware_Portugal_TMN MEO_Jelly Bean 4.3_Emotion UI 1.6 Lite_05012ETL".

I will be very grateful.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 14, 2014)

adrimartins1 said:


> Hello people!!
> 
> I have installed a firmware with this version (B189) from huawei website, but i have some problems with it, so when i wanted to get back to stock version from my country i remenbered that i forget to do a backup of the stock firmware (stupid), so i'm asking if someone can help me finding this firmware "Y530-U00 V100R001C900B181CUSTC75D002_Firmware_Portugal_TMN MEO_Jelly Bean 4.3_Emotion UI 1.6 Lite_05012ETL".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry you cannot downgrade your phone...!
What problem do you have?
Maybe we can help you

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------




mo_afr said:


> Help
> Bluetooth does not work after rooting (curent version y530-...B187).

Click to collapse



Hello. unroot by using superSU
then root via vroot 1.7.8
my phone is rooted by vroot 1.7.8 and I have no bluetooth problem.

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------




SamuelPrawns said:


> Hello everyone! I'm trying to put a custom rom on my phone, since the stock one is unusable (due to an unroot error :crying: ). I found this project, made by TeamWin. I really wanted to install it on my phone, but it's not listed on the available phones... How can I do?

Click to collapse



There is no custom rom and recovery for y530 right now.
you have to use stock rom.
for unroot use superSU


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 14, 2014)

adrimartins1 said:


> Hello people!!
> 
> I have installed a firmware with this version (B189) from huawei website, but i have some problems with it, so when i wanted to get back to stock version from my country i remenbered that i forget to do a backup of the stock firmware (stupid), so i'm asking if someone can help me finding this firmware "Y530-U00 V100R001C900B181CUSTC75D002_Firmware_Portugal_TMN MEO_Jelly Bean 4.3_Emotion UI 1.6 Lite_05012ETL".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you give me the link of b189 from huawei website?

thanks.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## adrimartins1 (Aug 14, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> can you give me the link of b189 from huawei website?
> 
> thanks.

Click to collapse



I've sent you a PM with the link.

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




mr.masoud said:


> Sorry you cannot downgrade your phone...!
> What problem do you have?
> Maybe we can help you

Click to collapse



I have some problems sending SMS, and i can't change the background image and themes...

There isn't no way i can flash stock rom or something else?

Thank you.


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 14, 2014)

adrimartins1 said:


> I've sent you a PM with the link.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks
because you can not send link in forum. I will put it here

http://consumer.huawei.com/pt/support/downloads/detail/index.htm?id=24054

about downgrade .i know for huawei g510 downgrade we must unlock bootloader first.
you can find some instructions in google.


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello guys. So, is there a safe way we can root our phone?  I saw many posts with this question but can t find step by step root instructions.. I am sory in advance if there is a post but i didnt see it..
Also, I`we got b183, is it safe for me to upgrade to b189 from the previous post? Dont know why, but my themes just wont apply any of the lockreens , and some other bugs are anoying me pretty much..


----------



## adrimartins1 (Aug 14, 2014)

drmilosh said:


> Also, I`we got b183, is it safe for me to upgrade to b189 from the previous post? Dont know why, but my themes just wont apply any of the lockreens , and some other bugs are anoying me pretty much..

Click to collapse



I have updated to B189 and i have the same issues that you are saying, in the stock firmware i had no such problems and now i want to get back but i can't....


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 15, 2014)

*dont worry*



adrimartins1 said:


> I have updated to B189 and i have the same issues that you are saying, in the stock firmware i had no such problems and now i want to get back but i can't....

Click to collapse



Don worry, just surch a few pages back and you will find the answer to put the 189 rom to work properly (if not better).


----------



## dray420 (Aug 15, 2014)

i got some issues with mine. Y530-U051, baseband 01760, build number y530-u051v100r001c900b185, custc557d003.
my girlfriends phone really not mine but im the member here and not her lol. just trying to see if there is any solutions as i cant really seem to find much info for this phone. so the problems are 1. wifi is showing connected. signal and data also show connected yet i cant get a connection. the sms is acting weird, it sends the message to my phone but doesnt show up in the messaging app. google play store says no connection, gmail wont connect, facebook says network errors even on wifi but bbm works fine. 2. its super laggy and glitchy all the time. i have it switched to sd card for storage.
any solutions?? any help is appreciated


----------



## codeDevil (Aug 15, 2014)

I cant talk at Viber...when I make a viber call or when I answer a viber call I can't hear nothing neither they can't hear me. When I try to record voice message at viber it shows me a message "Can't use the microphone at the moment because it's being used by another app", at regular calls I don't have any issue. Can anyone help me?


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 16, 2014)

every one who have problem with b189 and cant change theme and background:


1- Go to Data folder and open custom.bin as a text file (using root file manager or solid explorer)
2- remember its content. for example dt/sk ( important: do not perform any change in this file )
3- go to Cust folder and rename ( hw ) folder and ( normal ) folder ( wich is in hw folder)according to custom.bin's content
for example if custom.bin's content was dt/sk, you must change hw folder to dt and rename normal folder to sk
4-backup your apps and perform a factory reset . you must do it !!!
you will see changes in boot logo, notificationbar and you will able to change huawei theme.!


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 16, 2014)

*thx*



mr.masoud said:


> every one who have problem with b189 and cant change theme and background:
> 
> 
> 1- Go to Data folder and open custom.bin as a text file (using root file manager or solid explorer)
> ...

Click to collapse



Do this, it works.

And add the ram boster *mr.masou* talks about in previous pages.


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 18, 2014)

my first rom was b183.
and next b187 (very buggy).
and now install b189 with no bugg.b189 is very good rom.

do update in software update and local update.
after update and after 5 minutes working with phone do a reset factory.

download rom from the below link.

www.android-hilfe.de/original-firmwares-fuer-huawei-ascend-y530/576080-firmware-b189-y530-u00.html


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 19, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> do update in software update and local update.
> after update and after 5 minutes working with phone do a reset factory.
> 
> download rom from the below link.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. Is it safe for me to do this update, because I`ve read on that forum that it is not for all versions ? 

Versions that can be upgraded:
Y530-U00 V100R001C900B188CUSTC432D001
Y530-U00 V100R001C900B189CUSTC432D001

and mine is  B183 and CUSTC128D002 ? Is there any difference? Thank you.


----------



## liboriof (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi at all,
i try to rooting with vroot 1.7.8.8589.
I download supersu, i authorizing root permission, i updating the binaries, restarting the phone and uninstalling the chinese super user.
The phone is rooted but the internal storage is not visible.
Is possible fix this?


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 19, 2014)

drmilosh said:


> Hello. Is it safe for me to do this update, because I`ve read on that forum that it is not for all versions ?
> 
> Versions that can be upgraded:
> Y530-U00 V100R001C900B188CUSTC432D001
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know about b183.
but my rom was b187 and b187 is not in that list.but i have no problem and new rom (b189) is good working.
95% no problem.


liboriof said:


> Hi at all,
> i try to rooting with vroot 1.7.8.8589.
> I download supersu, i authorizing root permission, i updating the binaries, restarting the phone and uninstalling the chinese super user.
> The phone is rooted but the internal storage is not visible.
> Is possible fix this?

Click to collapse



why not.
see below post.
post link

1.delete super su
2.unroot your phone by vroot
3.root again your phone by vroot.
4.internal memory will fixed


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 19, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> I don't know about b183.
> but my rom was b187 and b187 is not in that list.but i have no problem and new rom (b189) is good working.
> 95% no problem.
> 
> Did this, but lost notif bar :/.. Only thing left now is to root the phone, but dont I know..

Click to collapse


----------



## liboriof (Aug 19, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> I don't know about b183.
> but my rom was b187 and b187 is not in that list.but i have no problem and new rom (b189) is good working.
> 95% no problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks anyway, but I would not hold the superuser Chinese. I'd like one in English.


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 19, 2014)

drmilosh said:


> babakgol70 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about b183.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 20, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> drmilosh said:
> 
> 
> > you don't have notification bar or you don't have notification toggles (for example wifi and bluetooth toggle)???
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## liboriof (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi guys, look this tread about vroot and the potential danger.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2516942

What do you think?


----------



## drak0man (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi , how to unlock internal memory 4gb THX    i have root :victory:


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 21, 2014)

liboriof said:


> Hi guys, look this tread about vroot and the potential danger.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2516942
> 
> What do you think?

Click to collapse



yes..i was read this article in the past
but we don't have a different choice!
just vroot can root y530.

you can do it=
use an android firewall to bluck vroot app to access internet.


drak0man said:


> Hi , how to unlock internal memory 4gb THX    i have root :victory:

Click to collapse



what is your problem?
please explain more about your problem.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## drak0man (Aug 21, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> what is your problem?
> please explain more about your problem.

Click to collapse



i can used only 1Gb internal memory from 4Gb


----------



## liboriof (Aug 21, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> yes..i was read this article in the past
> but we don't have a different choice!
> just vroot can root y530.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you anyway, but my imei i don't know where go and their what will do ..... For prudence i flash 189 rom and wait for an security unrooting .


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 21, 2014)

drak0man said:


> i can used only 1Gb internal memory from 4Gb

Click to collapse



this is normal.(space is used by system)
you can not do any thing.
just you should buy a micro sd memory card.
and change default storage to sd card.(go setting>more>storage)
and you can go to the (setting>manage apps) and move apps to sd card.


----------



## joker925 (Aug 21, 2014)

I've rooted my y530 with rootgenius 1.8.7 and it's all working fine. I have root and no internal memory issue


----------



## vladhed (Aug 21, 2014)

*Wifi doesn't turn off?*

Got this phone a couple of days ago.  Battery life could be better.  I usually keep the wifi off except when I need it, but looking at Settings->Device->Battery shows that the Wifi is always on!







Is the Wifi on, or is it a bug with the Battery app?

I came with the B185 firmware - System update says it's the latest, but I see some people here talking about B189

cheers!

Dominic


----------



## drak0man (Aug 22, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> this is normal.(space is used by system)
> you can not do any thing.
> just you should buy a micro sd memory card.
> and change default storage to sd card.(go setting>more>storage)
> and you can go to the (setting>manage apps) and move apps to sd card.

Click to collapse




ok thx , you best buddy :good:


----------



## raulsmat (Aug 22, 2014)

*Factory rom*

Hi,
I deleted some apk in system/app directory (hangout,language packs, facebook...) and the system update by Ota don't work, crash because hangout it's delete. The factory reset will reinstall all the soft i delete? 
I have the B177, root by Kingo unroot (10 minutes before purchase the Y530) SuperSu and the SD issue,  
Sorry my bad english. 


I have too a scrip in init.d for power/batt, control cpu freq on screem active/desactive and battery temperature, very hot when use maps, for example. Shut off wifi and 3g at 24:00h. Works fine. At yours risk, of course!!!!  

Named "99power" o similar, with 99xxxxx, it will be the last execution in init.d it's a infinite bucle, any thing before it don't execute!!!
----------------------------------------------
#!/system/bin/sh

sleep 90

ACT1=0;
ACT2=0;
ACT3=0;

while :
do 
  TEMP=`cat /sys/class/power_supply/battery/temp`; 
  PANT=`cat /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness`; 

# cpufreq Y530 300000 384000 600000 787200 998400 1190400 

  if [ $TEMP -gt 390 ] && [ $PANT != "0" ]; then 
      if [ $ACT3 == "0" ]; then          
        chmod -R 777 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq;             
        echo 787200 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq;      
        echo 787200 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq;        
        chmod -R 444 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq;	
        ACT1=0;
        ACT2=0;
        ACT3=1;
      fi;   
  else       
      if [ $PANT == "0" ]; then   
         if [ $ACT1 == "0" ]; then    
           chmod -R 777 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq;    
           echo 600000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq;    
           echo 600000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq;                       
           chmod -R 444 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq;
           ACT1=1;
           ACT2=0;
           ACT3=0;
         fi;  
      else    
         if [ $ACT2 == "0" ]; then     
           chmod -R 777 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq;                    
           echo 1190400 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq; 
           echo 1190400 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq;                         
           chmod -R 444 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq;          
           ACT1=0;
           ACT2=1;
           ACT3=0;
         fi;             
      fi;
  fi;     


  sleep 5

# suth off 3g and wifi at 00:00 
   HORA=$( date +"%H" ) 
   MIN=$( date +"%M" )
   if [ $HORA == "00" ] && [ $MIN = "00" ] && [ $PANT == "0" ] ; then  
       svc data disable;
       sleep 5
       svc wifi disable;       
   fi;

done
-------------------------------------


----------



## liboriof (Aug 22, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Hi,
> I deleted some apk in system/app directory (hangout,language packs, facebook...) and the system update by Ota don't work, crash because hangout it's delete. The factory reset will reinstall all the soft i delete?
> I have the B177, root by Kingo unroot (10 minutes before purchase the Y530) SuperSu and the SD issue,
> Sorry my bad english.
> ...

Click to collapse



No, the factory reset not resolve nothing. You must download 189 rom from the Huawei site, extract from the zip file the dload directory and put in sd root. First do an backup with the apply in the phone (is very good and reinstall the apps and the setting) update with the OTA local update or off the phone, remove the battery for 5 second, turning on the phone hold all the same time + and - vol key and on/off key, the phone will restart in downloading mode and will update automatically the ROM.
I hope that so you resolve your problem.
Sorry fom my bad english.


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 22, 2014)

Is there a way to enable usb otg on this device???

I want connect my wired xbox 360 controller.:laugh:

thanks.


----------



## raulsmat (Aug 22, 2014)

liboriof said:


> No, the factory reset not resolve nothing. You must download 189 rom from the Huawei site, extract from the zip file the dload directory and put in sd root. First do an backup with the apply in the phone (is very good and reinstall the apps and the setting) update with the OTA local update or off the phone, remove the battery for 5 second, turning on the phone hold all the same time + and - vol key and on/off key, the phone will restart in downloading mode and will update automatically the ROM.
> I hope that so you resolve your problem.
> Sorry fom my bad english.

Click to collapse



  Thx, but I read in the forum what updating B177 to B189 it is a no god idea...  I dont renember why.... 
The phone runs ok now. I will wait to crash to update.


----------



## liboriof (Aug 22, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Thx, but I read in the forum what updating B177 to B189 it is a no god idea...  I dont renember why....
> The phone runs ok now. I will wait to crash to update.

Click to collapse



I have update to 189  and not have problem.


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 22, 2014)

The phone runs ok now. I will wait to crash to update.[/QUOTE]

It is ok to do the uptade, really.. Folow the previous posts and you will have no problem with 189.. I have it and everything runs good


----------



## raulsmat (Aug 22, 2014)

*1690*



drmilosh said:


> It is ok to do the uptade, really.. Folow the previous posts and you will have no problem with 189.. I have it and everything runs good

Click to collapse



   Updating now.... :fingers-crossed:

.... 

OK!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## sinkesnnj (Aug 23, 2014)

joker925 said:


> I've rooted my y530 with rootgenius 1.8.7 and it's all working fine. I have root and no internal memory issue

Click to collapse



I can confirm that rooting with rootgenius worked, and it didn't screw up my memory. Does anyone have any kind of source code for this device? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tark9 (Aug 23, 2014)

*help*

Hi guys!

I have Huawei y530-U00 with y530-U00V100R001C900B183
How can I update to B189? B189 fix the game/app crash?

1. root?
2. local update? 

Please help me  sorry my bad english, and thanks.


----------



## raulsmat (Aug 23, 2014)

*% Battery*

Edit build.pro

set ro.config.hw_battery_percent to true 

See icon battery en the image!


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 23, 2014)

*Ram boost*

i saw that mr masoud was able to get 300 MB of free ram . How did he do it? ive followed the instrauctions and used game booster and ram swap and the best i can do is get 230 Mb of free ram.

Any advice


----------



## raulsmat (Aug 23, 2014)

*6005*



sinkesnnj said:


> I can confirm that rooting with rootgenius worked, and it didn't screw up my memory.

Click to collapse



 I confirm too. :victory:


----------



## MetalDranzer (Aug 24, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> i saw that mr masoud was able to get 300 MB of free ram . How did he do it? ive followed the instrauctions and used game booster and ram swap and the best i can do is get 230 Mb of free ram.
> 
> Any advice

Click to collapse





ali60351 said:


> To increase your gaming performance install easy root swap and set it's value to 400 and turn it on.
> 
> Install game booster 2 and turn on ultra gaming mode and turn on all tweaks in extra section.
> 
> Now I play asphalt 8 on my phone and check out my free RAM.

Click to collapse



 I followed his instructions too, and the highest I'm getting is 160 Mb free, and after restarting the phone just to be sure, it's down as low as 100 mb free. Shame, This phones os is so bloated, it barely leaves room for anything else. Sooner we get rom access the better.



sinkesnnj said:


> I can confirm that rooting with rootgenius worked, and it didn't screw up my memory. Does anyone have any kind of source code for this device?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Can confirm Root with no internal issues.  The program complained about disconnection from the phone but it went through all the same.


----------



## sinkesnnj (Aug 24, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> I followed his instructions too, and the highest I'm getting is 160 Mb free, and after restarting the phone just to be sure, it's down as low as 100 mb free. Shame, This phones os is so bloated, it barely leaves room for anything else. Sooner we get rom access the better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that was normal, when device restarts, it kills all connections, so computer cannot keep the connection, but when he boots back up, it connects back again...

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 24, 2014)

*Ram boost*



MetalDranzer said:


> I followed his instructions too, and the highest I'm getting is 160 Mb free, and after restarting the phone just to be sure, it's down as low as 100 mb free. Shame, This phones os is so bloated, it barely leaves room for anything else. Sooner we get rom access the better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When you enter a game, the phone kills the other apps in background and you get a ram boost. Try to enter a game and then use the menu button to see available ram,it will be around 200 MB (with the ram swap and game booster on) 

I also use clean master to kill minor tasks.

i can confirm that most of game crash is gone, i can play most of the games without problem now. But i still wounder what can i do with the phone with 300 MB of free ram!


----------



## ali60351 (Aug 24, 2014)

*RAM*

For those guys who are complaining about free ram and are not able to achieve it like me.

Yes I have completely removed every bloat ware possible are installed the nexus apps only.

Means no Huawei not even the launcher.

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------

First of all Mr. Mausood thanks for copying my scrolling wallpaper post.

Now the news I have is that it was not so good. I noticed quality drop.

Now I will tell you how to get HD scrolling wallpaper.

1) Install Atom Launcher from play store.

2) Select theme setting in it

3) Click on theme maker

4) Now add the same wallpaper twice ( or not if you want multi wallpaper )

5) Apply theme and done.


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 24, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Edit build.pro
> 
> set ro.config.hw_battery_percent to true
> 
> See icon battery en the image!

Click to collapse



Did this and now bricked my phone >:/

guys, heeeleppp ?!?!?

No matter...fixed it by installing b189 again..


----------



## MetalDranzer (Aug 24, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> For those guys who are complaining about free ram and are not able to achieve it like me.
> 
> Yes I have completely removed every bloat ware possible are installed the nexus apps only.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Can you put up an entire list to uninstall if possible please, as I'm quite afraid of uninstalling any stock apps and then finding out that my phones bricked XD


----------



## sinkesnnj (Aug 24, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> Can you put up an entire list to uninstall if possible please, as I'm quite afraid of uninstalling any stock apps and then finding out that my phones bricked XD

Click to collapse



My advice to the rest of you is don't do anything. Don't delete anything, don't even root, unless you really need to. Because at this point it won't make any difference. When a custom recovery comes, then will figure something out. Now i've tried to make something happen, but it's a slow process. I have menaged to sync cm repo, and installed required tools, but when i try to compile, some kind of error comes up. So this is require more research, and it is not easy to find solution for this error, it looks like i have not installed tools properly. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## raulsmat (Aug 24, 2014)

sinkesnnj said:


> My advice to the rest of you is don't do anything. Don't delete anything, don't even root, unless you really need to. Because at this point it won't make any difference. When a custom recovery comes, then will figure something out. Now i've tried to make something happen, but it's a slow process. I have menaged to sync cm repo, and installed required tools, but when i try to compile, some kind of error comes up. So this is require more research, and it is not easy to find solution for this error, it looks like i have not installed tools properly.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It is not correct... You can delete some aplications like root: games, facebook, hangouts, time (29mb!!), twtter, and all pakage of idioms, except your... +- 200mb of free rom in system. 
Integrate upgrades in /system is a goog idea for free rom in /data/app. Link2sd make it. 

Sorry my bad english :crying:



drmilosh said:


> Did this and now bricked my phone >:/
> 
> guys, heeeleppp ?!?!?
> 
> No matter...fixed it by installing b189 again..

Click to collapse



But.... what are you do????

see the image...





You can update your cel from recovery, i briked 2 times this week, and nor for edit build.pro. 
update to B189:  http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...scend-y530/576080-firmware-b189-y530-u00.html

I update from B177 and all ok.


----------



## sinkesnnj (Aug 24, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> It is not correct... You can delete some aplications like root: games, facebook, hangouts, time (29mb!!), twtter, and all pakage of idioms, except your... +- 200mb of free rom in system.
> Integrate upgrades in /system is a goog idea for free rom in /data/app. Link2sd make it.
> 
> Sorry my bad english :crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can do that if you have no sd card, and you need space at all costs. But i have 8gb sd card (i bought it for 5e), and when i change default storage location, internal memory cuts it for me. But i have 0 games, and this phone is not gaming friendly, so...

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 24, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> But.... what are you do????
> 
> see the image...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I`ve got no idea .. Just renamed the battery line in build.prop and then i rebooted my phone and that`s it.. Nothing else changed just that line.. I dont understand it either .. Basicly, everytnihg is alright now, just lost my apps and data but that is a minor thing..


----------



## giambelluca (Aug 25, 2014)

I can confirm the Battery log trick works.....no bricks whatsoever! thx maite i used an App to show battery % but drain resources....that's better.I used ES file Explorer either to open and edit and save.Than restart....but always do a backup just in case,you never know.No problem at all.Thx again other tricks are always welcome....cheers


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 25, 2014)

giambelluca said:


> I can confirm the Battery log trick works.....no bricks whatsoever! thx maite i used an App to show battery % but drain resources....that's better.I used ES file Explorer either to open and edit and save.Than restart....but always do a backup just in case,you never know.No problem at all.Thx again other tricks are always welcome....cheers

Click to collapse



It does work, i can confirm too. Did it again, no crashes, this time the phone did not brick.. Dont know why it happened last time but...all good now..:good:


----------



## stefan011 (Aug 25, 2014)

Can someone extract and post here Huawei applications (launcher, weather etc.) from system/app?


----------



## Getoari (Aug 25, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> It is not correct... You can delete some aplications like root: games, facebook, hangouts, time (29mb!!), twtter, and all pakage of idioms, except your... +- 200mb of free rom in system.
> Integrate upgrades in /system is a goog idea for free rom in /data/app. Link2sd make it.
> 
> Sorry my bad english :crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem after editing build.prop, B189 isn't working can you send me the link for B177 ?
When I try to update B189 it says installation aborted.

Post UPDATE:
I'm ok now I was doing the procedure wrong.


----------



## Masoud255 (Aug 27, 2014)

i need to more buttomn in slidebar notification help please


----------



## tranceslyvanian (Aug 27, 2014)

Can anyone who speaks English fluently post a step-by-step guide to rooting this phone with current means? I'd greatly appreciate it and would make sure to spread it! 

Kinds regard.


----------



## Getoari (Aug 27, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> i need to more buttomn in slidebar notification help please

Click to collapse



Sorry mate I don't understand do you want more buttons in the notification panel ?
If so I would recommend "Power Toggles" app, you can download the app from play store. 

Here's a screenshot:







tranceslyvanian said:


> Can anyone who speaks English fluently post a step-by-step guide to rooting this phone with current means? I'd greatly appreciate it and would make sure to spread it!
> 
> Kinds regard.

Click to collapse



There are several rooting programs but for huawei I would recommend vroot (dont replace vroot with supersu it will mess your internal memory but it isn't something you can't reverse), follow the instructions in the thread below:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434453

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




stefan011 said:


> Can someone extract and post here Huawei applications (launcher, weather etc.) from system/app?

Click to collapse



It's a 320 MB archived file when extracted the size is approx. 500 MB.

Download link:

```
http://www.mediafire.com/download/jlg0a2el7t7drxm/app.rar
```


----------



## gershco (Aug 27, 2014)

There are several rooting programs but for huawei I would recommend vroot (dont replace vroot with supersu it will mess your internal memory but it isn't something you can't reverse) said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434453[/url]

Click to collapse




Has anyone used this method? Does it work?

My son has used all the internal memory and we are looking for ways to make use of the external SD for apps.


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 27, 2014)

gershco said:


> Has anyone used this method? Does it work?
> 
> My son has used all the internal memory and we are looking for ways to make use of the external SD for apps.

Click to collapse



Yes, it works with vroot. Folow the instructions, root your phone and that`s it.. :good:


----------



## tranceslyvanian (Aug 28, 2014)

@Getoari

I have tried to do what it mentioned in that tutorial, but as soon as I click ROOT, it restarts my phone and an X appears on the computer application. Have I done something wrong?


----------



## Masoud255 (Aug 28, 2014)

I want a better notification  panel 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masoud255 (Aug 28, 2014)

In developer options  revok  authoriz and try again vroot 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Getoari (Aug 28, 2014)

tranceslyvanian said:


> @Getoari
> 
> I have tried to do what it mentioned in that tutorial, but as soon as I click ROOT, it restarts my phone and an X appears on the computer application. Have I done something wrong?

Click to collapse



Don't use v1.7.3 of vroot use version 1.7.7 or 1.7.8.

Here is the link vroot v1.7.7:

```
https://www.mediafire.com/?vdl3lnwnb2bovdl
```


----------



## babakgol70 (Aug 28, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> I want a better notification  panel
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



a lot of applications are available in google play.

like 
Notification Toggle = link
and
power toggles = link

######################

if any one have problem with "vroot". you can use latest version of "root genius"


----------



## liboriof (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi all guys,
I root my phone with root genius, all ok. I delete google hangout,+, music,magazine, games, movies, chome, drive, books, meteo and some apps huawei (launcher, meteo and keyboard).
The ram free he was 190 mb, but after a while the usb connection not function; copy all delete files in system/apps but nothing. I have flashing rom and now is all ok.
Have you some tricks, to delete this apps without problem?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masoud255 (Aug 28, 2014)

بابک میخوامت

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Getoari (Aug 29, 2014)

does any1 know how to activate this grayed out option (firmware B189). I would like to use the stock notifications.


----------



## Masoud255 (Aug 29, 2014)

Geniun root not work for my phone with 89

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 29, 2014)

Getoari said:


> does any1 know how to activate this grayed out option (firmware B189). I would like to use the stock notifications.

Click to collapse



Folow the post no 304 if you rooted the phone, if not, I dont think there is  a way to do it..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54644594&postcount=304


----------



## Getoari (Aug 29, 2014)

drmilosh said:


> Folow the post no 304 if you rooted the phone, if not, I dont think there is  a way to do it..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54644594&postcount=304

Click to collapse



I've got everything back thank you very much


----------



## pardalslb (Aug 29, 2014)

*factory reset*



drmilosh said:


> Folow the post no 304 if you rooted the phone, if not, I dont think there is  a way to do it..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54644594&postcount=304

Click to collapse



That button only works if you do a factory reset after you follow all the instructions of mrmasou a few pages back


----------



## Getoari (Aug 29, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> That button only works if you do a factory reset after you follow all the instructions of mrmasou a few pages back

Click to collapse



Yes that's right I did a factory reset and then the theme and the notification panel appeared, without the factory reset only the huawei start up animation appeared instead of the andorid text 

P.S
I miss the large thumbnails of the recent used apps they look better than the icons.
Huawei y330 and y300 have those and the newer y530 has a simpler icon :S


----------



## mr.masoud (Aug 30, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> For those guys who are complaining about free ram and are not able to achieve it like me.
> 
> Yes I have completely removed every bloat ware possible are installed the nexus apps only.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



your post?
we are here to help eachother.


----------



## tranceslyvanian (Aug 30, 2014)

*unbrick*

I am looking to unbrick the Y530 that I have.

I used that Font Installer Root app, and when my phone restarted, it was stuck on a constantly flashing Android word. And I want to reverse this process. How do I do it?


----------



## liboriof (Aug 30, 2014)

tranceslyvanian said:


> I am looking to unbrick the Y530 that I have.
> 
> I used that Font Installer Root app, and when my phone restarted, it was stuck on a constantly flashing Android word. And I want to reverse this process. How do I do it?

Click to collapse



You must download 189 rom from the Huawei site or to http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...scend-y530/576080-firmware-b189-y530-u00.html, extract from the zip file the dload directory and put in sd root. Off the phone, remove the battery for 5 second, turning on the phone holding all the same time + and - vol key and on/off key, the phone will restart in downloading mode and will update automatically the ROM.
Sorry fom my bad english


----------



## tranceslyvanian (Aug 30, 2014)

liboriof said:


> You must download 189 rom from the Huawei site or to http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...scend-y530/576080-firmware-b189-y530-u00.html, extract from the zip file the dload directory and put in sd root. Off the phone, remove the battery for 5 second, turning on the phone holding all the same time + and - vol key and on/off key, the phone will restart in downloading mode and will update automatically the ROM.
> Sorry fom my bad english

Click to collapse



I did that but I received; "update package's ext name error."


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 30, 2014)

tranceslyvanian said:


> I did that but I received; "update package's ext name error."

Click to collapse



Hm.. Try and download this one, and as `liboriof` said, put the dload on the sd card and try again .
http://consumer.huawei.com/pt/support/downloads/detail/index.htm?id=24054


----------



## tranceslyvanian (Aug 30, 2014)

drmilosh said:


> Hm.. Try and download this one, and as `liboriof` said, put the dload on the sd card and try again .
> http://consumer.huawei.com/pt/support/downloads/detail/index.htm?id=24054

Click to collapse



Well, I used another method to get the phone back into working order!
The phone works as well as everything else, but that update there, is for Y530-U00, whereas I have a Y530-U051
Anyone know where I can source an update?


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 30, 2014)

tranceslyvanian said:


> Well, I used another method to get the phone back into working order!
> The phone works as well as everything else, but that update there, is for Y530-U00, whereas I have a Y530-U051
> Anyone know where I can source an update?

Click to collapse



Check this out http://www.huawei-file.com/index.php?dir=/Y_Series/Y530-U051
I dont know if you will find something there, you should check it out..
Not much help , I know, but I dont know anything about  U051..


----------



## tranceslyvanian (Aug 31, 2014)

drmilosh said:


> Check this out http://www.huawei-file.com/index.php?dir=/Y_Series/Y530-U051
> I dont know if you will find something there, you should check it out..
> Not much help , I know, but I dont know anything about  U051..

Click to collapse



Fake links.


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 31, 2014)

tranceslyvanian said:


> Fake links.

Click to collapse



Oh , I`m sorry .. Had no idea..


----------



## sebeksk (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it possible to install 4.4.2 or something like that on this phone? I think that it will work better on 4.4.2 with this amount of RAM.

P.S. sorry for bad english :laugh:


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 31, 2014)

sebeksk said:


> Is it possible to install 4.4.2 or something like that on this phone? I think that it will work better on 4.4.2 with this amount of RAM.
> 
> P.S. sorry for bad english :laugh:

Click to collapse



Not yet, but hopefully, we will have support from some devs sonn, and maybe in a couple of months we will se a 4.4 rom for the phone..

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sebeksk (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it at least possible to change this look, its like iOS, but without launcher like nova or apex. It takes a loot of precious RAM.


----------



## drmilosh (Aug 31, 2014)

sebeksk said:


> Is it at least possible to change this look, its like iOS, but without launcher like nova or apex. It takes a loot of precious RAM.

Click to collapse



You can (after you root the phone) delete huawei launcher and other apps that are built in  but I dont recomend it. Try changing the theme for now, or installing those launchers.. That are the options for now 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## raulsmat (Aug 31, 2014)

drmilosh said:


> You can (after you root the phone) delete huawei launcher and other apps that are built in  but I dont recomend it. Try changing the theme for now, or installing those launchers.. That are the options for now
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No, dont delete huawei launcher, simply install ADW Launcher, for example:













If you delete huawei launcher you will have problems... I have problems...


----------



## tranceslyvanian (Sep 2, 2014)

How does one activate battery percentage?


----------



## drmilosh (Sep 2, 2014)

tranceslyvanian said:


> How does one activate battery percentage?

Click to collapse



Post no.376 by raulsmat..


----------



## raulsmat (Sep 2, 2014)

*:*



drmilosh said:


> Post no.376 by raulsmat..

Click to collapse




I think what the problem is the editor used. For example in Ubuntu you can use a editor and save a text in DOS, unix or ascci mode. If you edit bulild.prop and save it in DOS mode, may be ilegible by android, and If you save in unix mode may be ilegible in windows. I use "Es Note Editor", internal editor of "Es File Explorer" without problem.   

In the image you can see build.prop in the windows notepad and ultraedit, both in unix mode.
In notepad is erroneus.





Sorry my english


----------



## tranceslyvanian (Sep 2, 2014)

drmilosh said:


> Post no.376 by raulsmat..

Click to collapse



Thanks! It was easier than I thought.


----------



## drmilosh (Sep 2, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> I think what the problem is the editor used. For example in Ubuntu you can use a editor and save a text in DOS, unix or ascci mode. If you edit bulild.prop and save it in DOS mode, may be ilegible by android, and If you save in unix mode may be ilegible in windows. I use "Es Note Editor", internal editor of "Es File Explorer" without problem.
> 
> 
> Sorry my english

Click to collapse



Hmm.. Never thought a editor could be the problem but it just might be.. A week a go, or so, I edited build prop with es editor too, and everything worked well.. Dont know what happend the first time but..mehh


----------



## t53864 (Sep 2, 2014)

Going to buy Y530 for my son.

Got couple of questions after reading most of the post here...

1) Is vroot the recommended way to unlock this phone?
2) Is there a way to unlock the sim?
3) Does appToSd work on the phone? 'cause 4G is not enough if app can't be moved to sd card!
4) Is there custom rom available?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MetalDranzer (Sep 2, 2014)

t53864 said:


> Going to buy Y530 for my son.
> 
> Got couple of questions after reading most of the post here...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) Yes, but root is useless atm.
2) Yes, but you'll have to pay. Currently no home way of doing it.
3) Phone doesn't have 4g compatibility. No idea if app2sd works.
4) No


----------



## razkal1 (Sep 3, 2014)

t53864 said:


> Going to buy Y530 for my son.
> 
> Got couple of questions after reading most of the post here...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



App2sd works, for root, vroot or rootguineus works fine... No 4g and no custom roms yet


----------



## babakgol70 (Sep 3, 2014)

why you need app to sd?

you can move 90% of apps to sd by default.

and you can set sd card as default storage on huawei phones.


----------



## razkal1 (Sep 3, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> why you need app to sd?
> 
> you can move 90% of apps to sd by default.
> 
> and you can set sd card as default storage on huawei phones.

Click to collapse



Dont know but if your sdcard has a second partition link2sd works [emoji2]


----------



## Mile_zdr (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi guys , i'm coming from htc sensation section  
My friend bought Huawei y530-U00  and now wants to root his phone 
Here is build number and info about his phone , can you please tell me what are the steps for rooting this phone ( with this build number)
and where i can find original firmware or how to backup the firmware if something goes wrong 

Thanks a lot


----------



## MetalDranzer (Sep 5, 2014)

Mile_zdr said:


> Hi guys , i'm coming from htc sensation section
> My friend bought Huawei y530-U00  and now wants to root his phone
> Here is build number and info about his phone , can you please tell me what are the steps for rooting this phone ( with this build number)
> and where i can find original firmware or how to backup the firmware if something goes wrong
> ...

Click to collapse



Use RootGenius


----------



## Mile_zdr (Sep 5, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> Use RootGenius

Click to collapse



have you tried this method? do i need to huawei unlocked it first? can you give me link from rootgenius ?


----------



## pardalslb (Sep 5, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> 1) Yes, but root is useless atm.
> 2) Yes, but you'll have to pay. Currently no home way of doing it.
> 3) Phone doesn't have 4g compatibility. No idea if app2sd works.
> 4) No

Click to collapse



i dont agree. This phone has a very serious problem with game crashing. The only way i found to be able to use this phone for gaming was using Game Bosster and simple root swap and both this apps only work with root.


----------



## Masoud255 (Sep 5, 2014)

Root with vroot 1.7.3

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (Sep 7, 2014)

*hi guys !!!!*

hi, if anybody knows what is emui3.0 SourceCode
Open source code Version: Y530-U00,kernel.tar.gz  MD5: 5D5270F8D59D39FDC9638EB72A6590EF Size: 1O8.68MB . Is an official update or what ??


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ciubi93 (Sep 7, 2014)

*usb tethering*

please help my usb tethering not work .charging but not conect to pc . why ?????? image atached


----------



## drmilosh (Sep 7, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> please help my usb tethering not work .charging but not conect to pc . why ?????? image atached

Click to collapse



Try turning on USB debugging in developer options. To enter dev.opt. you need to press build number several times (settings/about phone/b.no.).

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (Sep 8, 2014)

drmilosh said:


> Try turning on USB debugging in developer options. To enter dev.opt. you need to press build number several times (settings/about phone/b.no.).
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I try that but nothing. I solve that with a reset data factory

---------- Post added at 04:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------

Hi,
   Huawei released EMUI 3.0 for the Huawei y530  , what is that, an oficial update or what??en.ui.vmall.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=61


----------



## mr.masoud (Sep 8, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> I try that but nothing. I solve that with a reset data factory
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its official!!!
tnx:good:
I think we can use this to create recovery
hey. how to use this file?


----------



## iksy97 (Sep 8, 2014)

someone can do anything?


----------



## PRW1975 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Successful root*

I finally managed to root this phone. Tried and failed lots of times, the only thing that worked was towelroot. Install the apk, make sure you can install non-market devices in security settings. Ignore the warnings that it's a virus and it worked first time. Worth having SuperSu controls though with it.

The phone has really small internal storage so root is essential I think.


----------



## drmilosh (Sep 9, 2014)

ciubi93;55310994
[/COLOR said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Huawei released EMUI 3.0 for the Huawei y530  , what is that, an oficial update or what??en.ui.vmall.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=61

Click to collapse



Is there a way to install this or do anything with it? I have no idea what is it.. Anyone tried it yet  ?


----------



## estiah (Sep 9, 2014)

*wifi issues*

Good day...
Im new here and hope someone could help me..
Before my connection on wifi is smooth..
But these past few days im having issues on my connection..
.
When turning on my wifi my status is connected..
But when opening online apps,browsers,etc.
NO INTERNET CONNECTION...
please help...
Tnx in adv..


----------



## The X Potter (Sep 9, 2014)

*hi*

hellow. i have the y530 i tried entering the code several times and when i discovered the official method it does not work and now im stuck with a phone which does not support any sim even my original carrier. please help me what should i do


----------



## Getoari (Sep 9, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> please help my usb tethering not work .charging but not conect to pc . why ?????? image atached

Click to collapse



Type the Code *#*#2846579#*#* 
Then [ProjectMenuAct --> BackGroundSetting --> USB Ports Setting ] change mode from "Other Mode" to "Normal Mode"


----------



## Masoud255 (Sep 9, 2014)

EMUI - Encrypted Mobile User Identity 

Source : http://en.club.vmall.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=17188&extra=page=1

Would you like to try it? Let us work together to explore it!1 Getting Help
Emotion UI help is always available:
(1)When you first power your phone on, a startup wizard that will guide you through the basic key and touch screen operations will be displayed.
(2)Any time you encounter problems while using the phone, you can open Help Center to seek help.
(3)Touch Help Center > Huawei Service to access more services.
2 Operations on the Locked Screen
(1)On the locked screen, drag the lock icon from the center to any of the four shortcut icons around the circumference to unlock the screen or open corresponding applications.
(2)The top, bottom, and left shortcut icons can be set as any applications in the application list.
(3)By default, the music player is displayed on the locked screen when music is playing in the background.
3 Changing the wallpaper
Touch and hold a blank area on the Home screen and select Wallpapers from the options menu to set the wallpaper.
4 Setting the theme
Setting the theme enables you to customize the font and icons.
To set the theme, touch Themes, and select one of the preinstalled themes. You can also touch Themes > Customize theme, and customize items such as the wallpaper, font, icons, dial pad, and ringtones.
5 Managing applications
(1)To move an application, folder, or widget to another position or another screen, touch and hold the item until your phone vibrates, and then drag the item to the desired position.
(2)To create a folder, touch and hold an application until your phone vibrates, and drag the application onto another application, creating a folder containing both applications. After the folder is created you can drag more applications to the folder.
(3)To remove an application, touch and hold the application until your phone vibrates, and then drag the application to the trash can icon.
6 Managing the Home screens
Pinch two fingers together on the Home screen to open the Home screen list, from where you can rearrange the Home screens, set the default Home screen, delete an empty Home screen, or touch a thumbnail to open the corresponding Home screen.
7 Installing Applications
To install an application from a microSD card: Copy an application downloaded to your computer to the microSD card, install the microSD card in your phone, then touch File Manager, find the installation file, and touch Install.
NOTE:If the application cannot be installed properly, touch Settings > Security, check that Unknown sources has been selected, and try again.
8 Alarms
(1)To mute alarms: When an alarm goes off, turn your phone over to mute the alarm.
(2)To snooze: When an alarm goes off, if you do not disable it, it will postpone automatically three times.
(3)To customize the alarm ringtone: From the alarm list screen, touch> Settings > Set default ringtone > Music, and select the audio file you want to use as your alarm ringtone.
9 Camera
(1)To take a beautified self-portrait: Open Camera, from the capture screen, touch> Shooting mode > Beautifying mode. When you take photos in beautifying mode, your skin looks brighter and smoother in the photo, spots are removed, and your eyes, lips, and teeth are also beautified.
(2)To capture a 1080p HD video clippen Camera and switch to video camera mode, touch > Resolutions > Full HD (1920 x 1080).
10 Other Tips
To import contacts from other phones using Bluetooth:Touch> Manage contacts > Import via Bluetooth > Bluetooth permission request > Yes. Then touch the phone from which you want to import contacts.


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

Edited by Johnypav at 2013-9-7 22:00



It may be the world's Most emotional system
"Emotion UI is a Huawei developed, Android based man-machine interaction system for smart terminals. With Emotion UI, everything is easy to find, easy to enjoy, and easy to share. You can enjoy the vivid display and have fun customizing your phone. Customizable Home screens, applications, and easy switching between themes. "

·Convenient switching between profiles with the phone performing  predefined actions automatically.
·Help pages that are always at your service.
·Voice control that frees your hands with Chinese voice identification.
·Huawei Cloud+ services that protect your data even when your phone is  lost or applications on your phone have been changed.



Features of Emotion UI:

Uni Home Less is more Me Widget:
Better utilize your screen real-estate by combining all the information and functions you need in a single, customizable widget.

EZ Folder:
Make applications management less tedious by adding applications to a folder in bulk.

Profile Switcher Let your phone work for you Predefined Profiles:
Get started with one of our five predefined profiles: Standard, Driving, Sleep, Outdoor, and Meeting.

Extensive Control:
A wide range of settings such as screen brightness, auto reply, ringer volume can be controlled through profiles switching.

Smart Tutorial Help is near Contextual Help:
We provided assistance at places and moments where they are most needed.

Rich Graphics:
All help content includes pictures to make them easier to understand and fun to use.

Non-technical language
We use plain, easy-to-understand language to better accommodate non-technical mined users.

Customizable UI Your phone, your style Animated Weather Wallpaper:
Find out what the weather is at a glace right from your home screen. Our animated weather wallpaper is both informative and fun.

Really Emotion UI is Wonderful.....The Future of Technology!!!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joker925 (Sep 10, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> hi, if anybody knows what is emui3.0 SourceCode
> Open source code Version: Y530-U00,kernel.tar.gz  MD5: 5D5270F8D59D39FDC9638EB72A6590EF Size: 1O8.68MB . Is an official update or what ??

Click to collapse



 Those are the kernel sources of our huawei y530. I'm not able to develop from them. Can we make a cwm recovery using that sources? 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y530-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kaz2 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have problem with my y530. When I listen to music (no matter which player) until browsing web (no matter which browser), player unexpectly turns off. I have B183 firmware. What to do? How to fix it?


----------



## Getoari (Sep 10, 2014)

kaz2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have problem with my y530. When I listen to music (no matter which player) until browsing web (no matter which browser), player unexpectly turns off. I have B183 firmware. What to do? How to fix it?

Click to collapse



Does it crash or does it just pause, 'cos I tired opening a website that plays sound (oxford dictionaries) when the website plays the sound the media player automatically pauses the song.


----------



## george1472 (Sep 11, 2014)

*These might help*



MineLuke2604 said:


> I unlocked succesfully the bootloader with official method,but after some hours my phone noticed me that there is an update (B187 in Italy),
> I downloaded it and when the phone restarted to install it,it did stuck on Huawei logo,i waited about 20 minutes but nothing happened,so i tried to reset the phone but the same thing happens,i tried to relock the bootloader with the same code i used to unlock it but the phone saied:invalid code or something similar....so how can i fix these problems or one of these? Sorry for my bad english,i'm italian,i hope you understand!

Click to collapse



The original kernel and recovery image might help. i have the y530-u051 images i have uploaded them to mega if anyone would like to experiment with them... 

mega.co.nz/#!b5tTHR6Q!9LVCAfIuiE8Ql1SLujmirWWua-WX9zNqOxZJSEb9O1Y


----------



## ciubi93 (Sep 11, 2014)

heiguis how to unlock bootloader?? method of first page dont work .


----------



## omarion0099 (Sep 12, 2014)

*ram problem*

Hi guys is there any solution to free up the ram consumption on the y530...cause my device get so bad sometimes it freezes for like 3-6 seconds in launcher, or when opening an app ..my device is bought from Cosmote Ro and its full of bloatware from the provider.


----------



## Getoari (Sep 12, 2014)

omarion0099 said:


> Hi guys is there any solution to free up the ram consumption on the y530...cause my device get so bad sometimes it freezes for like 3-6 seconds in launcher, or when opening an app ..my device is bought from Cosmote Ro and its full of bloatware from the provider.

Click to collapse



Yes there are several ways I use RAM booster, this app is free does not require root and gets the job done 

Download from Goolge Play Store:

```
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ape.apps.rb14&hl=en
```


----------



## ciubi93 (Sep 12, 2014)

hwy huawei y530 is not in list ford unlock bootloader here   emui.huawei.com/plugin.php?id=unlock&mod=detail


----------



## Getoari (Sep 12, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> heiguis how to unlock bootloader?? method of first page dont work .

Click to collapse



Can you be more specific what didn't work? Did you sent the email with all the required information and they didn't send you the unlock code?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## babakgol70 (Sep 13, 2014)

everyone know that y530 screen can not show colors so good.

and colors is low value In comparison with other phones.

but i think ips lcd of y530 is powerful but contrast of screen is not set.

you can go to the gallery and in image editor change contrast of an image.(set contrast 40~50)

and compare images before and after contrast set.:good:

is any why to change contrast of all the interface???


----------



## pixiesfire (Sep 13, 2014)

*Huawei Ascend Y530 Root and Live Wallpapers*

Hi, New here!  I have a Huawei Ascend Y530 running JB 4.3 I was trying to root it and downloaded an app from Google play called how to root. This app is suppose to tell me whether or not my phone is rooted. It says it is rooted but I was wondering if anyone knows if this is a reliable app or is there a better recommendation? Through researching i've discovered that this phone seems to be hard to root and such. I'm not that tech savvy so if it is rooted, I was wondering how I can run live wallpapers on it. Thanks


----------



## pixiesfire (Sep 13, 2014)

Boskan said:


> Hi All and Welcome !!
> 
> I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
> on the Internet and here as well.
> ...

Click to collapse







Hi, New here!  I have a Huawei Ascend Y530 running JB 4.3 I was trying to root it and I downloaded an app from Google play called how to root also root checker. Both apps are suppose to tell me whether or not my phone is rooted. They both say it is rooted but I was wondering if anyone knows if these are reliable apps or is there a better recommendation? Through researching i've discovered that this phone seems to be hard to root and such. I'm not that tech savvy so if it is rooted, I was wondering how I can run live wallpapers on it. Also not having much like finding a cwm file for this phone so I can flash it. Thanks


----------



## Getoari (Sep 13, 2014)

pixiesfire said:


> Hi, New here!  I have a Huawei Ascend Y530 running JB 4.3 I was trying to root it and I downloaded an app from Google play called how to root also root checker. Both apps are suppose to tell me whether or not my phone is rooted. They both say it is rooted but I was wondering if anyone knows if these are reliable apps or is there a better recommendation? Through researching i've discovered that this phone seems to be hard to root and such. I'm not that tech savvy so if it is rooted, I was wondering how I can run live wallpapers on it. Also not having much like finding a cwm file for this phone so I can flash it. Thanks

Click to collapse



For rooting you can use Root Genius:
http://www.shuame.com/en/root/

For live wallpaper check this link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54602179&postcount=280

and there aren't any Costum Firmware for this phone jet.


----------



## Roihu (Sep 14, 2014)

Getoari said:


> Type the Code *#*#2846579#*#*
> Then [ProjectMenuAct --> BackGroundSetting --> USB Ports Setting ] change mode from "Other Mode" to "Normal Mode"

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, i thought i had broken my USB port or something


----------



## ali60351 (Sep 16, 2014)

*gallery.apk*

Hey guys i needed the default gallery apk

Its present in /system/app

Please upload it for me thanks !!!


----------



## mr.masoud (Sep 16, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> Hey guys i needed the default gallery apk
> 
> Its present in /system/app
> 
> Please upload it for me thanks !!!

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## ciubi93 (Sep 16, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> hwy huawei y530 is not in list ford unlock bootloader here   emui.huawei.com/plugin.php?id=unlock&mod=detail

Click to collapse




hello, fail to unlock bootloader . i have unlock code but fail next step with cmd .i believe  the phone is not detected. i give fastboot comand but nothing  view image


----------



## Getoari (Sep 16, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> hello, fail to unlock bootloader . i have unlock code but fail next step with cmd .i believe  the phone is not detected. i give fastboot comand but nothing  view image

Click to collapse



You've entered just the commands without any parameter thats why it's showing you all the parameters you can use.
The command to unlock the bootloader is:

fastboot oem unlock 1234567812345678

replace 1234567812345678 with the code you received from Huawei.

P.S
Put your phone in Fastboot mode (by holding power and Vol -) then check if you device is recognised with the command:

fastboot devices (you should see a message like this: 9e42530e)

If it is not then install the drivers you can find the drivers when you connect your phone with usb to PC.

for more information visit this link:
http://en.club.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?mod=unlock&action=step
(you can't see the images but you can read the text )


----------



## ciubi93 (Sep 17, 2014)

Getoari said:


> You've entered just the commands without any parameter thats why it's showing you all the parameters you can use.
> The command to unlock the bootloader is:
> 
> fastboot oem unlock 1234567812345678
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks ,i solve. Now i want to flash cwm recovery or twr. How to do that, is available for y530 ?


----------



## Getoari (Sep 17, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> Thanks ,i solve. Now i want to flash cwm recovery or twr. How to do that, is available for y530 ?

Click to collapse



Sorry no cwm recovery or twr available yet 

And i recommend *locking* the bootloader again.


----------



## Mile_zdr (Sep 17, 2014)

i rooted my phone with Vroot 1.7.9 without unlocking bootloader because i never received email from huawei   :victory:
Could you tell me guys what root apps youre using with this phone i use greenify and ram booster... what else i can try that is safe ?
I also tried xposed frameworks but i don't think that works i tried modules about chaning battery but did'nt worked :/


----------



## razkal1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mile_zdr said:


> i rooted my phone with Vroot 1.7.9 without unlocking bootloader because i never received email from huawei   :victory:
> Could you tell me guys what root apps youre using with this phone i use greenify and ram booster... what else i can try that is safe ?
> I also tried xposed frameworks but i don't think that works i tried modules about chaning battery but did'nt worked :/

Click to collapse



I used kingroot as su... Exposed only works up to version 2.5.1 for some reason[emoji52]


----------



## ciubi93 (Sep 18, 2014)

Getoari said:


> Sorry no cwm recovery or twr available yet
> 
> And i recommend *locking* the bootloader again.

Click to collapse




why is better locked ?? how lo lock then?? i try with fastboot oem lock xxxxxxxxcode and don`t work


----------



## Masoud255 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi guys
can i upgrade to b192 or b194 from my current b۸۹?


B192 and b194 :

http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...b192-b194-y530-u00-fuer-vodafone-geraete.html
Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pixiesfire (Sep 18, 2014)

Getoari said:


> For rooting you can use Root Genius:
> http://www.shuame.com/en/root/
> 
> For live wallpaper check this link:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! I used Towelroot and manually installed Su. Then some apps to test it. All is working good.


----------



## Getoari (Sep 18, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> why is better locked ?? how lo lock then?? i try with fastboot oem lock xxxxxxxxcode and don`t work

Click to collapse



I'm not sure it's useless for now and I think I've read that it's better to lock the bootloader but I think Huawei makes this kind of warnings just to prevent us to use a custom firmware.

More information in the link below:

```
http://en.club.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?mod=unlock&action=apply
```

I think you you can let you bootloader unlocked but if you want to lock it here's the command:


```
fastboot oem relock (password with 16 digits)
```

best regards.

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




pixiesfire said:


> Thanks! I used Towelroot and manually installed Su. Then some apps to test it. All is working good.

Click to collapse



I would not recommend Towelroot I also used towelroot at fist but after restarting you phone you will lose access to your internal memory.


----------



## Olaw2jr. (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey I installed the B189 firmware and now my phone has weak signal reception in some areas, which I never had before, Any help?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mile_zdr (Sep 19, 2014)

razkal1 said:


> I used kingroot as su... Exposed only works up to version 2.5.1 for some reason[emoji52]

Click to collapse



Hey razkal1 and others i found special xposed huawei version that  i think works pretty good with our phone  :victory:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2547781 


(try it one your responsibility)


----------



## razkal1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mile_zdr said:


> Hey razkal1 and others i found special xposed huawei version that  i think works pretty good with our phone  :victory:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2547781
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try it as soon as my girl let's me use the y530


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## braida97 (Sep 20, 2014)

*G510 custom recovery*

Anyone tried to install the G510 custom recovery on the y530? I think it works...:good:


----------



## pixiesfire (Sep 20, 2014)

*Bricked ?*

I think I might have bricked my phone or something. I have a Huawei Ascend Y530. It powers on to the Huawei logo then goes to a logo that says android then does nothing. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MetalDranzer (Sep 21, 2014)

braida97 said:


> Anyone tried to install the G510 custom recovery on the y530? I think it works...:good:

Click to collapse



Where have you heard this? Cna you confirm?


----------



## Getoari (Sep 21, 2014)

pixiesfire said:


> I think I might have bricked my phone or something. I have a Huawei Ascend Y530. It powers on to the Huawei logo then goes to a logo that says android then does nothing. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Download the B189 firmware then extract the dload follder to the sdcard.
Turn off your phone then hold the volume buttons (both of them) and hold also the power button.
And you should be good 

You can download the B189 firmware from this link below:
http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...scend-y530/576080-firmware-b189-y530-u00.html


----------



## MetalDranzer (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey guys having a really annoying issue here. I can no longer use my internal storeage AT ALL. Camera won't take pics, can't save images from tumblr/etc. I tried formatting the internal storage with the phone itself and with windows and nothing is working. I've tried unrooting with SuperSU as others have mentioned thats how it starts working again and it doesnt. I've tried using kingroot and it also doesn't work. I tried about 50 times with multiple methods on rooting/unrooting/formatting etc to get it working and it just won't do it. HELP!!!


----------



## Masoud255 (Sep 22, 2014)

put dload folder on sd power off press and hold volume up/down power on your phone upgrade

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Olaw2jr. (Sep 23, 2014)

How do I upgrade the official emotion ui from huawei website

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deathgod_ir (Sep 23, 2014)

*back up*

Hi Guys,

I'm pretty new over here and would like to ask you something. i have unlocked my huawei Y300 and flashed Nebula into it. before doing this i made a back up from all of my data ( contact, text, etc ) but i can not reload that back up with any back up program. so i tried to install the allbackup.apk from this froum to restore my files but unfortunately no matter which version or which setting i try i can not install this program. 

can anyone help me on this. how can i restore my back up without the application itself or is there any replacement for that program?

Bests,


----------



## Getoari (Sep 23, 2014)

deathgod_ir said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm pretty new over here and would like to ask you something. i have unlocked my huawei Y300 and flashed Nebula into it. before doing this i made a back up from all of my data ( contact, text, etc ) but i can not reload that back up with any back up program. so i tried to install the allbackup.apk from this froum to restore my files but unfortunately no matter which version or which setting i try i can not install this program.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei Y300 ! This thread is for Huawei Y530 try this thread maybe someone had the same problem as you 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227209

And you said you made a backup but didn't say how you made it ?


----------



## deathgod_ir (Sep 23, 2014)

*back up*



Getoari said:


> Huawei Y300 ! This thread is for Huawei Y530 try this thread maybe someone had the same problem as you
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227209
> 
> And you said you made a backup but didn't say how you made it ?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply man. 

   by backup i didnt mean rom backup, I meant my data like SMS, call log, contacts, settings, programs everything. i made that backup with the pre-installed backup program on Huawei ascend y300 original rom. the same as the attached app in several posts before this. now since i dont have the same application in Nebula and since i can not install that application on my phone for an unknown reason, i can not restore my data back. 
I'm pretty confused. i tried also other ROMs like EXPERT V4 but again i could not install that back up application from huawei's original rom. 

from what i got till now the only way to restore my data is to install that application. but i can not find a way to install that on my cellphone ( i also tried to switch between internal and external SD cards but again no result.


----------



## Getoari (Sep 23, 2014)

deathgod_ir said:


> Thanks for the reply man.
> 
> by backup i didnt mean rom backup, I meant my data like SMS, call log, contacts, settings, programs everything. i made that backup with the pre-installed backup program on Huawei ascend y300 original rom. the same as the attached app in several posts before this. now since i dont have the same application in Nebula and since i can not install that application on my phone for an unknown reason, i can not restore my data back.
> I'm pretty confused. i tried also other ROMs like EXPERT V4 but again i could not install that back up application from huawei's original rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you made the backup with the backup options of the original firmware then I think you backup files are stored in google cloud servers under your google account to get them back you just have to make a factory reset then in the phone setup connect to wifi and enter you google account leave all the tick on and you should have your contacts and apps back(or maybe try to activate sync in your settings). I have done this before I've got my contacts back and some of my apps(the apps aren't just there they are downloaded automatically), only the ones I downloaded from Google Play 'cos it's google's official backup it's not a custom one.


----------



## longliz1888 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Moving apps etc from internal storage to sd card*

I would like to move a vast amount of the stuff on the internal storage to my phones sd card.
How do I do this?  I have managed to move some things but am unsure about deleting them from the internal drive, whether this will cause problems with the phone?

When I try to add new apps it keeps telling me there is insufficient space available.
Is there any way to put the new apps directly onto the sd card?

Thanks


----------



## Getoari (Sep 25, 2014)

longliz1888 said:


> I would like to move a vast amount of the stuff on the internal storage to my phones sd card.
> How do I do this?  I have managed to move some things but am unsure about deleting them from the internal drive, whether this will cause problems with the phone?
> 
> When I try to add new apps it keeps telling me there is insufficient space available.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't move some apps and even the apps you can move to SD card aren't moved completely.
To move all your apps you have to partition your sd card. I've partition my sd card into 2 partiitons.
One FAT32 5 GB and one EXT2 (for apps) 2GB.

here's a tutorial how to partition your sd card:

```
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/SD_card_partitioning
```

When you have done that then install Link2SD ,install it from google play or better buy the pro version with the pro version you can move apps completely to sd card. (you can use Lucky Patcher to make it pro but forget i said that )

If you wan't apps automatically moved to sd card after installation open Link2SD open settings (it's in the tree vertical dots in the upper right corner) and activate auto link go to auto link settings and activate Link internal data so the complete app will be moved to the SD card.

The feature that allows apps to install directly to the external memory doesn't work it always shows the error killed.


----------



## TotalErikas (Sep 27, 2014)

*Update*

Hi, can someone tell me if this firmware is safe to update to ?
Or atleast can someone tell me how to stop getting firmware update notifications ? First day having this phone and i dont want to screw anything


----------



## Masoud255 (Sep 27, 2014)

Its safe my frameware is b89 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TotalErikas (Sep 27, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> Its safe my frameware is b89 View attachment 2952334
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Woah, such a fast reply.. Don't see stuff like that even in official threads.
Also , it's ok to update just from online via wifi?

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




Masoud255 said:


> Its safe my frameware is b89 View attachment 2952334
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



by the way, mine is B508 after upgrade


----------



## MetalDranzer (Sep 27, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> Hey guys having a really annoying issue here. I can no longer use my internal storeage AT ALL. Camera won't take pics, can't save images from tumblr/etc. I tried formatting the internal storage with the phone itself and with windows and nothing is working. I've tried unrooting with SuperSU as others have mentioned thats how it starts working again and it doesnt. I've tried using kingroot and it also doesn't work. I tried about 50 times with multiple methods on rooting/unrooting/formatting etc to get it working and it just won't do it. HELP!!!

Click to collapse



Not sure if anyone replied to me about this, so I quoted my last post.

Should I just download B189 from the hauwei site and install with Vol +/- to fix the issue?


----------



## TotalErikas (Sep 28, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> Not sure if anyone replied to me about this, so I quoted my last post.
> 
> Should I just download B189 from the hauwei site and install with Vol +/- to fix the issue?

Click to collapse



Did you root ?
I heard that if you root with a specific program that the name i forgot, you cant access internal
and did you do a hard reset ?


----------



## MetalDranzer (Sep 28, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> Did you root ?
> I heard that if you root with a specific program that the name i forgot, you cant access internal
> and did you do a hard reset ?

Click to collapse



I just vol+/- with B189 and it's fixed  and yeah, I originally rooted but after I unrooted I had issues with the storage filling up or cutting off at certain points.


----------



## TotalErikas (Sep 29, 2014)

*Root*

Guys please tell me how to root .
I have the B508 firmware , I tried Root Genius and towelroot already, and none of these worked.
Towelroot - it said I should have root, with no reboot needed, I downloaded SuperSU and Root checker, both of them said I had no root access.
Root Genius - I had my phone rebooting for like 10 minutes. At first at 50% it said installation successfull, but later on it said Root failed, I had the kinguser app, but no root access.
Please tell me how to root correctly, because I can't.
I also had USB debugging turned on.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Masoud255 (Sep 29, 2014)

*I have had the same problem and resolve ..*



TotalErikas said:


> Guys please tell me how to root .
> I have the B508 firmware , I tried Root Genius and towelroot already, and none of these worked.
> .................
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TotalErikas (Sep 29, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> TotalErikas said:
> 
> 
> > Guys please tell me how to root .
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Masoud255 (Sep 29, 2014)

its worked for me 
b189


----------



## TotalErikas (Sep 29, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> its worked for me
> b189

Click to collapse



I don't want vroot chinese superuser, and I'm scared to brick by  trying to change it.
I tried the same with root genius, it didn't work
Any other help


----------



## Masoud255 (Sep 30, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> I don't want vroot chinese superuser, and I'm scared to brick by  trying to change it.
> I tried the same with root genius, it didn't work
> Any other help

Click to collapse



After root with vroot install kinguser and uninstall vroot with kinguser root tools 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aitaer (Oct 1, 2014)

*problems*

Hi all!

i haves some problem with my y530.

- Lost internet connection so many times
- No notification panel!
- i cant change theme or wallpaper. I select a new, apply and nothing happend

B189 installed.

Anyone can help me solve this problems?

Ty!


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 1, 2014)

*hi*



Aitaer said:


> Hi all!
> 
> i haves some problem with my y530.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Aitaer (Oct 1, 2014)

After b189.

Can i install older? how? and where i find to download?

Another question: how can i install emui?


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 1, 2014)

Aitaer said:


> After b189.
> 
> Can i install older? how? and where i find to download?
> 
> Another question: how can i install emui?

Click to collapse



U can't downgrade and newer framware not available try factory reset 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 1, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> its worked for me
> b189

Click to collapse



for me root failed


----------



## ciubi93 (Oct 1, 2014)

*backbroung change*

How can i change the white/Grey background  image attached


----------



## nohay (Oct 2, 2014)

stavroskar7 said:


> i have the huawei y530  and i'm looking for root or unlocking bootloade
> work great for y530 with sjroot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 2, 2014)

Guys I tried everything
Vroot 1.7.3 1.7.7 1.7.8
Root genius
SRSRoot
Eroot
Kingoroot
SJRoot
AND I STILL CAN'T ROOT MY DEVICE
PLEASE HELP ME
i have the b508 firmware and i can't live without root


----------



## MetalDranzer (Oct 2, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> Guys I tried everything
> Vroot 1.7.3 1.7.7 1.7.8
> Root genius
> SRSRoot
> ...

Click to collapse



The phone is very finicky, if nothing has worked, it won't work at all. I had issues getting to root mine for ages. In the end, I just upgraded to latest firmware and leaving it as is until we get a custom rom.


----------



## rsalvaterra (Oct 3, 2014)

Good news, everyone! The kernel source code for the Y530-U00 has been released at the EMUI site (scumbag XDA doesn't allow me to post links yet).


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 3, 2014)

rsalvaterra said:


> Good news, everyone! The kernel source code for the Y530-U00 has been released at the EMUI site (scumbag XDA doesn't allow me to post links yet).

Click to collapse



http://en.ui.vmall.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=61


----------



## MetalDranzer (Oct 3, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> http://en.ui.vmall.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=61

Click to collapse



So one step closer to custom rom?


----------



## mattefin (Oct 3, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> So one step closer to custom rom?

Click to collapse



At first somebody should be able to compile the kernel (now we have the source code!). I tried to compile it, but I wasn't lucky :crying:
We need some good developers...
The source code was released about 1 month ago but still nothing...

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




TotalErikas said:


> Guys I tried everything
> Vroot 1.7.3 1.7.7 1.7.8
> Root genius
> SRSRoot
> ...

Click to collapse



I confirm you can root it successfully. I used Vroot 1.7.7 for the first time, I uninstalled it and installed Kingroot. Now it's rooted and nicely working. No issue at all


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 3, 2014)

mattefin said:


> At first somebody should be able to compile the kernel (now we have the source code!). I tried to compile it, but I wasn't lucky :crying:
> We need some good developers...
> The source code was released about 1 month ago but still nothing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you root it? What storage did you use., what was your main storage etc please help me


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 3, 2014)

mattefin said:


> At first somebody should be able to compile the kernel (now we have the source code!). I tried to compile it, but I wasn't lucky :crying:
> We need some good developers...
> The source code was released about 1 month ago but still nothing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kingroot not working =[


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## mattefin (Oct 3, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> kingroot not working =[

Click to collapse



If Kingroot is working for me (and I'm not joking ) it should work for you too!
Please, install the latest version of vroot in your WINDOWS PC. Connect your Huawei Y530 to your PC and start vroot.
Try to follow instructions and your device will be rooted :good:
What to do now? You can stay with vroot or you can change it (becouse it's a chinese app and you don't understand chinese :laugh. If you want to change it, uninstall it and install Kingroot. Your device will mantain root as before with vroot.
If you don't want to complicate your life, use just only vroot (last version, that english-chinese one).
It's simple, as described in one of the first pages of this tread. I followed that guide some months ago and I rooted my phone without any problem. Let me know if you resolve or not.


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 3, 2014)

mattefin said:


> If Kingroot is working for me (and I'm not joking ) it should work for you too!
> Please, install the latest version of vroot in your WINDOWS PC. Connect your Huawei Y530 to your PC and start vroot.
> Try to follow instructions and your device will be rooted :good:
> What to do now? You can stay with vroot or you can change it (becouse it's a chinese app and you don't understand chinese :laugh. If you want to change it, uninstall it and install Kingroot. Your device will mantain root as before with vroot.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I did, yet I failed the rooting process .
I installed Kingroot, pressed the green circle, ended up showing me a crying android image, that obviously showed that the root failed
I tried a lot of different vroot versions . I get the apps installed , but the root is still failed
I tried towelroot, I clicked the make it ra1n, yet no root access .
I basicly tried erverything, and I still don't have root.
I tried puting my phone as a camera, storage, I tried disabling fast boot, and nothing worked , I gave access to vroot , but it didn't work , nothing works 

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




mattefin said:


> If Kingroot is working for me (and I'm not joking ) it should work for you too!
> Please, install the latest version of vroot in your WINDOWS PC. Connect your Huawei Y530 to your PC and start vroot.
> Try to follow instructions and your device will be rooted :good:
> What to do now? You can stay with vroot or you can change it (becouse it's a chinese app and you don't understand chinese :laugh. If you want to change it, uninstall it and install Kingroot. Your device will mantain root as before with vroot.
> ...

Click to collapse



did you unlock your bootloader


----------



## mattefin (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry, I can't help you. In my case it worked well, I don't know why it failed with you...


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 3, 2014)

mattefin said:


> Sorry, I can't help you. In my case it worked well, I don't know why it failed with you...

Click to collapse



did you unlock your bootloader


----------



## suur75 (Oct 3, 2014)

y530 is easy to root
first unlock bootloader then let rootgenius do what it does


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 3, 2014)

suur75 said:


> y530 is easy to root
> first unlock bootloader then let rootgenius do what it does

Click to collapse



So that was my problem.
My bootloader was locked and I couldn't root.
Now the thing is, where do I unlock my bootloader?
I tried rootgenius before, and it didn't work


----------



## suur75 (Oct 3, 2014)

that could help you a bit

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81


----------



## Getoari (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anyone has GPS problems with his y530 I recently installed navigon and it always says no GPS  ?


----------



## mattefin (Oct 4, 2014)

No GPS problem with Sygic, Navifree, BeOnRoad and OSMand.


----------



## Boskan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Abuot SIM block*

Hey guys, has anybody tried to see if there is solution for SIM block unlock, perhaps? I wanted to see if there is solution for that problem and if someone could help there, regardless of rooting. 

I would appreciate if someone could tell me about that subject if there is something new.


----------



## DJDucksta (Oct 6, 2014)

*EMUI 3.0*

Hi all.

With the release of the EMUI 3.0 kernel publicly by Huawei I am sure that greater minds than mine will be able to create a custom ROM.

In the mean time tho, I was wondering if anyone here knows how to update to this kernel so as to use EMUI 3.0 (Which is based on KK 4.4)
I have soft bricked my phone 3 times so far trying to work it out and really have no Idea what I am doing.

At least Huawei made it almost fool proof to restore phone.


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 6, 2014)

I upgraded from b189 to b192 and now try to root .

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DJDucksta (Oct 6, 2014)

*Working on firmware dump*

Even tho we have stock firmware from Huawei, I have been working on dumping firmware dump direct from phone. I have finally worked out how to get the partion tables but have not successfully extracted them yet (adb is telling me I have but I can't find it on the sdcard)

Here's what I have so far....


> $ ./adb shell
> [email protected]:/ # ls -al /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name
> ls -al /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name
> lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-01 18:32 DDR -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p3
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny how this firmware date is listed as 1970


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 6, 2014)

*B192 and B194 download*

from : http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...b192-b194-y530-u00-fuer-vodafone-geraete.html


----------



## mattefin (Oct 6, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> from : http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...b192-b194-y530-u00-fuer-vodafone-geraete.html

Click to collapse



Can you tell us if this firmware is working without issues? Isn't it reserved for Vodafone branded phones only?
Thanks


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 6, 2014)

mattefin said:


> Can you tell us if this firmware is working without issues? Isn't it reserved for Vodafone branded phones only?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes its work without issues for me

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mattefin (Oct 6, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> Yes its work without issues for me
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you find any differences between b189 and b192? Is it android 4.3 as before? Is it multilanguage or only english?


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 6, 2014)

*note*

Only change is a "powered by android" logo in boot screen added  
and hangouts is defult messaging app for sms

http://www.uppic.com/uploads/14126122451.png
http://www.uppic.com/uploads/14126122452.png
http://www.uppic.com/uploads/14126122453.png
http://www.uppic.com/uploads/14126122454.png

Its multi language and I can use it completely.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (Oct 6, 2014)

*b510 version available*

If anione want b510 firmware can download at russian huawei site


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yesterday I just got a Y530. I did unlock the bootloader. I did root the device and I'm trying to make the wallpaper scroll... I couldn't make it. Obviously I have been reading this thread but is a bit long. I know there's some gegraphic differentiation between Y530 U051 (Americas) and U00 (Asia, Europe), I really need to know if there are significant differences between Y530 U00 and Y530 U051, I'd appreciate your help. I saw a couple of threads here at XDA with people telling other people there are problems when you use a firmware intended for U00 with U 051.

I'm from Mexico, to my knowledge, this device is one of the last mobile phones Huawei is distributing in latinamerica, so any updates will depend on you, guys. My phone has a B185 version. I like my Y530, but I'm sure it has a lot of potential locked in that EMUI.


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Ascend Y530 Firmware(Y530-U051,V100R001C900B181CUSTC56D005*

2014-8-57 

I've found a firmware that size it is 780.56 MB --b181

http://consumer.huawei.com/nz/mobile-phones/support/downloads/detail/ascend-y530-nz.htm?id=25245


----------



## AbautHuawei (Oct 7, 2014)

*I now how to root!easy without computer*

Hello! If you wanna ROOT huawei, you dont need computer, you need download aplication on your phone: ‘’towelroot‘’ its really works...just download and install it and then push something rain or somethin..and your device is rooted and then you need also download SuperSu!


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 7, 2014)

AbautHuawei said:


> Hello! If you wanna ROOT huawei, you dont need computer, you need download aplication on your phone: ‘’towelroot‘’ its really works...just download and install it and then push something rain or somethin..and your device is rooted and then you need also download SuperSu!

Click to collapse



it doesn't work for me, i think it requires an unlocked bootloader


----------



## AbautHuawei (Oct 7, 2014)

*work*



TotalErikas said:


> it doesn't work for me, i think it requires an unlocked bootloader

Click to collapse



Do you have huawei ascend y530 if you have its work 100%


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 7, 2014)

AbautHuawei said:


> Do you have huawei ascend y530 if you have its work 100%

Click to collapse



of course i have a huawei ascend y530


----------



## AbautHuawei (Oct 7, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> of course i have a huawei ascend y530

Click to collapse



Did you download and install towelroot and then run it... then you need go to superSu and update binary. Then you have root believe me


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 7, 2014)

AbautHuawei said:


> Did you download and install towelroot and then run it... then you need go to superSu and update binary. Then you have root believe me

Click to collapse



I can't even update binary, because after I press make it ra1n , I download supersu and it says there is no su binary installed, and supersu cant install it


----------



## AbautHuawei (Oct 7, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> I can't even update binary, because after I press make it ra1n , I download supersu and it says there is no su binary installed, and supersu cant install it

Click to collapse



Go youtube ALLAbautThatAndroid! :cup
 Video name is how to root huawei ascend y530 go find and try it works


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 7, 2014)

AbautHuawei said:


> Go youtube ALLAbautThatAndroid! :cup
> Video name is how to root huawei ascend y530 go find and try it works

Click to collapse



exactly what i did dude
it didnt work for me


----------



## Getoari (Oct 7, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> exactly what i did dude
> it didnt work for me

Click to collapse



Towelroot didn't work! I should work and disable internal storage 
May I ask what firmware are you running? And have you tried changing firmware to B189 and rooting?

I rooted with rootgenius just plug you phone with your comunter isntall the drivers and make sure you have usb debbuging activated.
and rootgenius should get the job done.


----------



## scipiojr (Oct 8, 2014)

*wpa_supplicant.conf*

*Edit: Never mind, silly me. Just for the record: One may just delete wpa_supplicant.conf, the system will create a new one on reboot. doh.*

Dear members of xda-dev,
I just shot myself in the foor in a very noobish way. When restoring my wifi settings from a backup made with Titanum on my old device, I overwrote my /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf. Could anyone out there do me a favour and send me his/hers? I don't want to do a full factory reset and didn't manage to extract the file from the corresponding update.app. Your help is very appreciated! Thanks in advance. You may now tar and feather me...
Scip


----------



## j.wolf (Oct 8, 2014)

if you want to unloock your phone you should via http://www.emui.com/plugin.php?id=unlock


----------



## funny_snake_78 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi scip,

You can take mine 
w w w.mediafire.com/?fma27cwmvhtde6j

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 8, 2014)

*hi B194*

today i update from b192 to b194 
no problem its faster :cyclops::laugh:

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

towellroot worked for me in b194:laugh:

download : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0JAjjSuDjE0bEpXbFhZWDFib3c/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 8, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> today i update from b192 to b194
> no problem its faster :cyclops::laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not really looking for the file to try it, because I'm still debating if it is safe to use U00 firmware in a Y530 U051 model. However, I'm guessing the link you provided has been reported or Google has detected some rights infiringement and it's not availabe for download anymore. Please, try to fix it.


----------



## vladhed (Oct 8, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> exactly what i did dude
> it didnt work for me

Click to collapse



Same here.  I have a Y530-051 running B188.  Towelroot says it can root it, says it is successful, but running SuperSU says binary missing etc...


----------



## Othalan (Oct 8, 2014)

*Problems with y530 after root*

Hi all, I'm italian guy and I'm sorry for my bad english.

I write here for ask your help.

I did a successfully 'root' on my phone and subsequently, with a problem with internal memory, i did unroot and I restored a stock rom (b189) (after deleting system app, i don't remember which) and with surprise, I found a problem with gui, the my smartphone changed the  boot animation (added a white android logo before doesn't existed), it's changed the home launcher, it's disabled the notification area and, problem more serious I can't call! My mobile network (2g, 3g and hsdpa) doesn't work. Sometimes i can call but after few seconds the called is interrupted or i can call and after few seconds my voice isn't felt by the other or i can't navigate on the web if i don't have a wi-fi connection.

Please, I don't know what to do, I need the phone for work.

I hope in your help, thanks so much!


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 8, 2014)

Getoari said:


> Towelroot didn't work! I should work and disable internal storage
> May I ask what firmware are you running? And have you tried changing firmware to B189 and rooting?
> 
> I rooted with rootgenius just plug you phone with your comunter isntall the drivers and make sure you have usb debbuging activated.
> and rootgenius should get the job done.

Click to collapse



Idk if B189 will work
im running the b508


----------



## vladhed (Oct 8, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yesterday I just got a Y530. I did unlock the bootloader. I did root the device and I'm trying to make the wallpaper scroll... I couldn't make it. Obviously I have been reading this thread but is a bit long. I know there's some gegraphic differentiation between Y530 U051 (Americas) and U00 (Asia, Europe), I really need to know if there are significant differences between Y530 U00 and Y530 U051, I'd appreciate your help. I saw a couple of threads here at XDA with people telling other people there are problems when you use a firmware intended for U00 with U 051.
> 
> I'm from Mexico, to my knowledge, this device is one of the last mobile phones Huawei is distributing in latinamerica, so any updates will depend on you, guys. My phone has a B185 version. I like my Y530, but I'm sure it has a lot of potential locked in that EMUI.

Click to collapse



I would say there is some difference between the U00 and the U051 given that at the kernel source page, there are different links for U00 and U051 phones.  I suppose I could down download them both and check for differences.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55809485&postcount=516

According to this web site, the U051 works with UMTS1900 where as the U00 doesn't.
http://www.handsetdetection.com/properties/vendormodel/Huawei/Y530-U051

*EDIT
I take that back - the two tar files are identical

$ cmp Y530-U00_kernel.gz Y530-U051_kernel.gz 
$*


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 8, 2014)

vladhed said:


> Same here.  I have a Y530-051 running B188.  Towelroot says it can root it, says it is successful, but running SuperSU says binary missing etc...

Click to collapse



It is some weird behaviour. I did dind the same problem. I uninstalled SuperSU and Towelroot. Then I tried with RootGenius, it said my phone was rooted so I unrooted it, then I tried to root again but this time using RootGenius and now I'm rooted with no issues. I don't know if superSU works for me because RootGenius installed its own superuser app called "kinguser" and works fine for me. If you try this method remember to do it without SIM or SD card inserted, might be worth turning WiFi off too.

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




george1472 said:


> The original kernel and recovery image might help. i have the y530-u051 images i have uploaded them to mega if anyone would like to experiment with them...
> 
> mega.co.nz/#!b5tTHR6Q!9LVCAfIuiE8Ql1SLujmirWWua-WX9zNqOxZJSEb9O1Y

Click to collapse



Did you try to build a custom recovery from the original one? Did it work?


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 8, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> It is some weird behaviour. I did dind the same problem. I uninstalled SuperSU and Towelroot. Then I tried with RootGenius, it said my phone was rooted so I unrooted it, then I tried to root again but this time using RootGenius and now I'm rooted with no issues. I don't know if superSU works for me because RootGenius installed its own superuser app called "kinguser" and works fine for me. If you try this method remember to do it without SIM or SD card inserted, might be worth turning WiFi off too.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Towellroot work fine for me after install super su from mobogenie 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 9, 2014)

download fro, : http://towelroot.org/Towelroot.apk


----------



## mattefin (Oct 10, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> It is some weird behaviour. I did dind the same problem. I uninstalled SuperSU and Towelroot. Then I tried with RootGenius, it said my phone was rooted so I unrooted it, then I tried to root again but this time using RootGenius and now I'm rooted with no issues. I don't know if superSU works for me because RootGenius installed its own superuser app called "kinguser" and works fine for me. If you try this method remember to do it without SIM or SD card inserted, might be worth turning WiFi off too.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I upgraded from 189 to 192 and from 192 to 194 firmware.
After that I rooted using RootGenius.
Everything is working fine, I noticed no issues at all.


----------



## tarinka (Oct 10, 2014)

*lost root*

I root with vroot and everything is ok except after a few hours lost root, what to do ?


----------



## Getoari (Oct 10, 2014)

mattefin said:


> I upgraded from 189 to 192 and from 192 to 194 firmware.
> After that I rooted using RootGenius.
> Everything is working fine, I noticed no issues at all.

Click to collapse



Do you have any issues or bugs with 194 and does you GPS takes time to connect?
and is there any main diff between b189 and b194?


----------



## mattefin (Oct 10, 2014)

Getoari said:


> Do you have any issues or bugs with 194 and does you GPS takes time to connect?
> and is there any main diff between b189 and b194?

Click to collapse



No, GPS is working normally.
After upgrading my device seems faster and I have more memory available. I rooted with RootGenius and cleaned it with Kinguser (KingTool>>>Uninstall Tool>>>pre-installed apps and some system apps).
I used it for a day, I used some navigation apps and I hadn't any issue. It seems better than 189 but... try yourself 

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




Getoari said:


> Do you have any issues or bugs with 194 and does you GPS takes time to connect?
> and is there any main diff between b189 and b194?

Click to collapse



There aren't evident differences between 189 and 194. I think 194 it's faster and less laggy than 189 but you know, every phone is different from others...
We are waiting for somebody able to compile the new kernel with emotion ui 3.0 and android 4.4


----------



## Getoari (Oct 10, 2014)

mattefin said:


> No, GPS is working normally.
> After upgrading my device seems faster and I have more memory available. I rooted with RootGenius and cleaned it with Kinguser (KingTool>>>Uninstall Tool>>>pre-installed apps and some system apps).
> I used it for a day, I used some navigation apps and I hadn't any issue. It seems better than 189 but... try yourself
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the information but I noticed it's only for Vodafone Devices and my device is from Orange CH maybe I shouldn't try it 
The emotion ui 3.0 and andorid kitkat or andorid L  would be great


----------



## mattefin (Oct 10, 2014)

Getoari said:


> Thank you for the information but I noticed it's only for Vodafone Devices and my device is from Orange CH maybe I shouldn't try it

Click to collapse



I haven't a Vodafone too. I live in Italy and I have a Telecom Italia Mobile. It's working with TIM normally.
If you have some doubts, you can post a question in that german forum in which are collected official firmwares.


----------



## george1472 (Oct 10, 2014)

*building custom recovery*



CENTSOARER said:


> It is some weird behaviour. I did dind the same problem. I uninstalled SuperSU and Towelroot. Then I tried with RootGenius, it said my phone was rooted so I unrooted it, then I tried to root again but this time using RootGenius and now I'm rooted with no issues. I don't know if superSU works for me because RootGenius installed its own superuser app called "kinguser" and works fine for me. If you try this method remember to do it without SIM or SD card inserted, might be worth turning WiFi off too.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes i am trying to build a custom recovery with limited success. all i get is a black screen with adb support. nandroid works but is unable to mount the sdcard fo dumping. i will try to get that to work first. then i'll work on the black screen issue. its probably just the dt.img or ramdisk the needs fixing... or it might be a compilation issue i don't know yet...


----------



## Kevvynicco (Oct 11, 2014)

*HELP*

Got Huawei Y530 cant unlock bootloader and my phone stuck on bootloop................................
Cannot requet a bootloader code cause i cant type a product ID since the phone cant turn on.


----------



## Getoari (Oct 11, 2014)

Kevvynicco said:


> Got Huawei Y530 cant unlock bootloader and my phone stuck on bootloop................................
> Cannot requet a bootloader code cause i cant type a product ID since the phone cant turn on.

Click to collapse



You don't need the booloader unlock code you can flash your phone from the sdcard take a look at the link below: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55575374&postcount=484


----------



## pyrroman (Oct 11, 2014)

*Huawei y530 live wallpapers*

have anyone find out how to put live wallpaper function on it? because i want to upgrade apus launcher ... and after 1..4.0 version i can`t


----------



## Getoari (Oct 12, 2014)

pyrroman said:


> have anyone find out how to put live wallpaper function on it? because i want to upgrade apus launcher ... and after 1..4.0 version i can`t

Click to collapse



For live wallpaper check this link: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54602179&postcount=280


----------



## clemortel (Oct 12, 2014)

*Custom rom*

Hi guys, there is a custom roms for huawei ascend y530 ? I don't like rom official 
Thanks.


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey guys.
So I recently updated my y530, and now, the phone is really laggy 
I am currently running the B508 firmware , but I can't stand it . It lags a lot
I even restored it  to factory settings, but it lagged even more
It's the HUAWEI Y530-U00





Help me please, how do i fix this lag ?
But make sure I don't have risk of bricking


----------



## mattefin (Oct 12, 2014)

B194 is going very smootly, no lags at all...
Did you try hard resetting?


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 12, 2014)

mattefin said:


> B194 is going very smootly, no lags at all...
> Did you try hard resetting?

Click to collapse



after i hard reset it, it made my device lag even more (idk why)

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




mattefin said:


> B194 is going very smootly, no lags at all...
> Did you try hard resetting?

Click to collapse



would that firmware work for my y530




By the way, i had B183 when i bought my phone. It was really.good but when I updated to.B508 it started lagging (i didnt want to update, my device just gave me a lot of annoying notificationas)


----------



## Zoidiano0 (Oct 12, 2014)

*/system dump requested*

hi guys 

i was playing around with my huawei 

y530-U051

but.!! i mess it up and i cant install new app even from apk file from sdcard so that a problem and the apps never update soo

pls anyone can pls dump the /system folder and upload it pls . i need some file from them cuz i delete by mistake :/

thanks.!

or if anyone knows where i can download the firmware fro my phone pls link it up 

thanks. guys.!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 12, 2014)

Zoidiano0 said:


> hi guys
> 
> i was playing around with my huawei
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe I can help.
There are a lot of firmware versions. I can't, for example, update from B185 (Y530 U051) to B194 (Y530 U00), but it seems both kernel source codes are the same. However, my system.ext4.tar file is almost 1 GB size. I don't have such a great internet connection and I'm syncing CM repo (9 GB download) to try to build CWM too. Maybe you could be more specific with the files or folders you need?

On the other hand there are a lot of firmware links in this thread, you may find one of these suits your needs. Anyways I'm upploading the file alreadey, just in case.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Zoidiano0 (Oct 13, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Maybe I can help.
> There are a lot of firmware versions. I can't, for example, update from B185 (Y530 U051) to B194 (Y530 U00), but it seems both kernel source codes are the same. However, my system.ext4.tar file is almost 1 GB size. I don't have such a great internet connection and I'm syncing CM repo (9 GB download) to try to build CWM too. Maybe you could be more specific with the files or folders you need?
> 
> On the other hand there are a lot of firmware links in this thread, you may find one of these suits your needs. Anyways I'm upploading the file alreadey, just in case.

Click to collapse



thanks men well i dont anog  the exact file there i need but is in the  */system/app* folder so i wamnt th hole fomder just in case somethink elese is missing  

i have my 

y530-u051 adn i was playing aroun with it cuz i thought the firmware there i got form another page will work ass system back up but it didn't  so thats why i need those files pls upload the  */system/app* folder

so now i can install apps cun like i said cant install even from apk file and cant update apps unknow  error - 110 


so i think i delete a core file of google services 

but well ill keep searching for a solition

 if u can upload that folder would be nice thanks


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 13, 2014)

Zoidiano0 said:


> thanks men well i dont anog  the exact file there i need but is in the  */system/app* folder so i wamnt th hole fomder just in case somethink elese is missing
> 
> i have my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully my files will help you.


----------



## AndroidTechNewbie (Oct 13, 2014)

*This might root your device successfully *

Downside:
Might not root
Upside:
Easy download and install apk and tap the big blue button :laugh:
Less time consuming]
Dont blame m for anything that dont work
Link:
mgyun.com/m/en


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 13, 2014)

george1472 said:


> yes i am trying to build a custom recovery with limited success. all i get is a black screen with adb support. nandroid works but is unable to mount the sdcard fo dumping. i will try to get that to work first. then i'll work on the black screen issue. its probably just the dt.img or ramdisk the needs fixing... or it might be a compilation issue i don't know yet...

Click to collapse



I failed miserably trying to build a cwm recovery image today. I got stucked on carrier logo and can't get into CWM. No adb support here, it seems like the boot process takes me to fastboot mode instead of recovery. I flashed back my original recovery.img


This sucks but I'll keep trying. Any ideas or findings would be great to share.


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 13, 2014)

I have the B508 firmware on my Y530 . After I bought my phone I had the B183 , but I was forced to update by all the annoying notifications I got.
So B508 Is really laggy, and I am looking for a new firmware to run on it, that is running ok.
Here is my phone below





Please tell me what firmware can I run on my phone that is good, and how do I install it
Thanks


----------



## RoyLoy (Oct 13, 2014)

*Error "Could not extract Xposed-Disabler-Recovery.zip"*



ali60351 said:


> Gravity Box is a xposed framework module which will provide us with a lot of customization
> 
> Requirements : Root
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## clemortel (Oct 13, 2014)

*cyanogenmod*

When cyanogenmod for huawei y530 ?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 13, 2014)

Themer app is working flawlessly with Huawei Y530. All other launchers will fail when it comes to scrollable wallpaper, while themer will give you A LOT of customization AND scrollable wallpapers. I'm really impressed with this app and even more impressed with Y530 working well with it. You can take a look.


----------



## Mrfunnysnake78 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanx CENTSOARER for this! i had the same problem 
I have updated the build to b189 and its rooted now but notification panel is disabled. Any idea?

I am interested in building a custom rom too


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi same problem with 89

a factory reset solved

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## frukten (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi! I have the y530-u00  with b183 wich is really slow. Wanted to upgrade to b194, but it doesnt seem to work. Do i have to upgrade to previous versions before i can install the b194? In wich order do i have to do that? Thankfull for any answers  (if you have any links to firmwares i'd be happy)


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 14, 2014)

I upgrade 83 to 94
Its faster @ND no bug 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## raulsmat (Oct 14, 2014)

Links to b194, please.... [emoji16]


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 14, 2014)

george1472 said:


> yes i am trying to build a custom recovery with limited success. all i get is a black screen with adb support. nandroid works but is unable to mount the sdcard fo dumping. i will try to get that to work first. then i'll work on the black screen issue. its probably just the dt.img or ramdisk the needs fixing... or it might be a compilation issue i don't know yet...

Click to collapse



I find some similarities on Huawei Y530 with this Phicomm c230w, snapdragon dual-core, msm8610 instead of 8210, same amount of RAM, same clock speed, same GPU, IPS LCD touchscreen (only it's a 4 in), etc. Even the necessity for a dt.img on the building process. Crazytiti, the one who made CWM possible there, is sharing his device folder. I'm trying to learn from his experience, but I'm not a developer, I'm just a hardcore user. Please take a look there, it may be useful.


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 14, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754481

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55859238#post55859238

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




Masoud255 said:


> I upgrade 83 to 94
> Its faster @ND no bug
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...b192-b194-y530-u00-fuer-vodafone-geraete.html


----------



## Getoari (Oct 14, 2014)

Mrfunnysnake78 said:


> Thanx CENTSOARER for this! i had the same problem
> I have updated the build to b189 and its rooted now but notification panel is disabled. Any idea?
> 
> I am interested in building a custom rom too

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55117920&postcount=407


----------



## Mrfunnysnake78 (Oct 15, 2014)

Getoari said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55117920&postcount=407

Click to collapse



Thx thats work well


----------



## frukten (Oct 15, 2014)

Got b194 to work. It does make the phone run a bit smoother. Got root with rootgenius (but it took almost an hour). My setup:   b194 + rootgenius + remove huawei launcher (plus other bloatware) + seeder app (lag reduction app) = a phone that runs smoothly almost all the time!


----------



## Fonzy355 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Works for me..Thanks*



IcemanSR said:


> I prefer official unlock code,but there seems to be other ways to unlock bootloader
> it is not tested for y530,i already unlocked mine,so i can't test either
> but [Uxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx]it is for those who wants to try
> Guide is simple and it should be for generally all huawei's ?

Click to collapse



Works for me.
Received the unlocked code from Huawei within 3 hours. 

Thanks


----------



## Skazzy3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hai, I have the Y530-U051. How do I get this 94 build if its even possible?

I don't plan on rooting or etc.

Also how to set apps to sd by default?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## vladhed (Oct 17, 2014)

*Lollypop (Android 5.0) for Y530?!*

This just popped up in my Google search: 
http://www.5lollipop.org/mp3-0/huawei-ascend-y530-6103.html

Somehow I think this is BullSh*t....


----------



## suur75 (Oct 17, 2014)

*interesting*

hi 
i bought two y530-u00 for my son and me
my son's y530 was running very smooth and it was working fine
and mine was lagging and a piece of ****( i allmost started using my old phone gt-s7560m with cm11)

my son's y530 had b505 firmware in it and mine had b508
i found b510 upgrade from and there is some other firmwares too

consumer.huawei.com/ru/support/search/index.htm?keywords=y530

now my y530-u00 is working really well with russian b510


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 17, 2014)

suur75 said:


> hi
> i bought two y530-u00 for my son and me
> my son's y530 was running very smooth and it was working fine
> and mine was lagging and a piece of ****( i allmost started using my old phone gt-s7560m with cm11)
> ...

Click to collapse



exactly
i have b508
it ****ing lags

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




suur75 said:


> hi
> i bought two y530-u00 for my son and me
> my son's y530 was running very smooth and it was working fine
> and mine was lagging and a piece of ****( i allmost started using my old phone gt-s7560m with cm11)
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks. i did it
running really great, did you find root ?


----------



## suur75 (Oct 17, 2014)

*rootgenius 1.8.7*

rootgenius 1.8.7 did it again
if it doesnt root your phone - unlock bootloader and try again


----------



## suur75 (Oct 17, 2014)

*benchmark*

tested with antutu benchmark v5.1 
13152

b510 + root + made swap file 1200 MB(swapper)

before these antutu gave 11780 or little above 12000

have anyone tested your y530 with antutu benchmark and what was your score

waiting for cyanogenmod and doing something while waiting


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 17, 2014)

*hel*

Where  can I get a bootloader unlock code, and how do i unlock it


----------



## suur75 (Oct 17, 2014)

*that's the way to do it*



TotalErikas said:


> Where  can I get a bootloader unlock code, and how do i unlock it

Click to collapse



Huawei Y530
Official Huawei Bootloader unlock (for those who don't know yet)
Send email to : [email protected]
Email needs to contain following info :
Serial Number: xxxxxxxxxx
IMEI: xxxxxxxxxx
Product ID: xxxxxx
Model: HUAWEI Y530-U00 (check your phone model)
Serial and IMEI are located under battery
Product id obtain call : * # * # 1357946 # * # *
8 digit number will appear,that is Product ID

Dear Customer,
Thank you for supporting Huawei device.
Your unlock code : XXXXXXXXXXXX ,please keeping your unlock code properly. Thank you!
Huawei Terminal Company limited

For guide how to unlock boot loader ,read this:
http://en.club.vmall.com/emotiondown...ck&action=step


----------



## raulsmat (Oct 17, 2014)

Why we need unlock the bootloader? My phone its free, need unlock? Tnk


----------



## vladhed (Oct 18, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Why we need unlock the bootloader? My phone its free, need unlock? Tnk

Click to collapse



Ultimately it lets you boot a un-signed ROM image, which isn't really useful yet, as no one has yet to make a Cyanogenmod ROM.  However from reading some messages in this forum, it would seem that you need to do this first if you want to root your phone.

I have the code for my phone, but from the instructions it looks like it resets your phone and I'm not really looking forward to spending a few hours restoring all my apps etc...  and I haven't found a real reason to root my phone yet...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 18, 2014)

vladhed said:


> This just popped up in my Google search:
> http://www.5lollipop.org/mp3-0/huawei-ascend-y530-6103.html
> 
> Somehow I think this is BullSh*t....

Click to collapse



Of course it is. They also got KitKat! Soon they'll have Android L too.


----------



## funny_snake_78 (Oct 18, 2014)

QUOTE=suur75;56088263]tested with antutu benchmark v5.1 
13152

b510 + root + made swap file 1200 MB(swapper)

before these antutu gave 11780 or little above 12000

have anyone tested your y530 with antutu benchmark and what was your score

waiting for cyanogenmod and doing something while waiting [/QUOTE]

My score using b194+seeder at moderate+swap at 512 mb+removed a lot of stock apps (bloatware) : 13200-13500

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## drmilosh (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a b194.. Can I upgrade to b510? And anyone care to explain how to swap ram that is actualy working  ? Thx

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 18, 2014)

suur75 said:


> Huawei Y530
> Official Huawei Bootloader unlock (for those who don't know yet)
> Send email to : [email protected]
> Email needs to contain following info :
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't understand the guide.. It shows no pictures, and I have no idea why would I need to install adb toolkit if the whole process is made via cmd ?? or whatever


----------



## suur75 (Oct 18, 2014)

*just go with it*

just go step by step

don't know why it needs adb toolkit but i didn't make that an issue
i just installed toolkit and went step by step with the instructions

and i don't know why y530 needs bootloader unlocked
but it does... if you want to root y530


----------



## TotalErikas (Oct 18, 2014)

can i have a link for adb toolkit?


----------



## ali60351 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Souce Code*

Hey guys I found out the source code. Any ideas what it does?

http://en.ui.vmall.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=61


----------



## raulsmat (Oct 18, 2014)

funny_snake_78

My score using b194+seeder at moderate+swap at 512 mb+removed a lot of stock apps (bloatware) : 13200-13500

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> How do you do swap! I like... We like!

Click to collapse


----------



## suur75 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Swap file.. one way to do it*

U need rooted phone
Go to googleplay store
I use "swapper for root" there is many more
Install it and start swapper configuration
At first swapper "recommends" 200 but change it if you like
That app is so easy to use that you'll figure it out 

When i had b508 firm. I couldn't use firefox browser
It crashed and was very laggy. After swapper i could use firefox without problems


----------



## mattefin (Oct 18, 2014)

My score using b194 + swap (300 mb) + No-frills CPU control (governor = Ondemand and I/O scheduler = row) + a lot of bloatware removed = 13623 :good:


----------



## sladja (Oct 18, 2014)

How can I change to "Gsm only" mode on 194 fw?There is no "network mode" in "Mobile network settings"


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## george1472 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Cwm partial success!*

I managed to splice up a partially working CWM(no display) Nandroid works via adb! thanks to CENTSOARER & Crazytiti for making this possible...
tested on HUAWEI Y530-U051

just boot via fastboot with the recoverytest.img with "fastboot boot recoverytest.img"  the screen should be stuck on the huawei logo and have adb support. just type in "nandroid backup" for backups & "nandroid restore <clockwork mod backup folder dir> for restores

Partially working CWM(adb only) drive.google.com/file/d/0B7UZqcA3JIDPUTBJbk1xSDA4bms/view?usp=sharing
original Recovery for -U051 (for backup purposes) drive.google.com/file/d/0B7UZqcA3JIDPSUd6WXJBbWtSbEU/view?usp=sharing

users of model # U00 test with fastboot before flashing!!! as i do not have that particular model's stock recovery...

hopefully this will enable users greater modding flexibility as nandroid now makes backups and restores.
the display issue is yet to be fixed...


----------



## raulsmat (Oct 19, 2014)

suur75 said:


> U need rooted phone
> Go to googleplay store
> I use "swapper for root" there is many more
> Install it and start swapper configuration
> ...

Click to collapse



I have 16gb Sd with 3 partitions: fat, ext and Linux swap. This apk make a 200mb file in the fat partition. The stock kernel don't support legacy swap, but the apk file Work. Thx.


----------



## ali60351 (Oct 19, 2014)

RoyLoy said:


> ali60351 said:
> 
> 
> > Gravity Box is a xposed framework module which will provide us with a lot of customization
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MetalDranzer (Oct 19, 2014)

Anybody having issues with music players? It used to be fine but these past few days my music plays for a little while and then pauses, then plays, and it keeps repeating the pattern over and over again. It's extremely irritating.

it only ever does this with my Audio-Technica Headphones, none others do it :/


----------



## Zoidiano0 (Oct 19, 2014)

*TEsting,!*



CENTSOARER said:


> Maybe I can help.
> There are a lot of firmware versions. I can't, for example, update from B185 (Y530 U051) to B194 (Y530 U00), but it seems both kernel source codes are the same. However, my system.ext4.tar file is almost 1 GB size. I don't have such a great internet connection and I'm syncing CM repo (9 GB download) to try to build CWM too. Maybe you could be more specific with the files or folders you need?
> 
> On the other hand there are a lot of firmware links in this thread, you may find one of these suits your needs. Anyways I'm upploading the file alreadey, just in case.

Click to collapse





george1472 said:


> I managed to splice up a partially working CWM(no display) Nandroid works via adb! thanks to CENTSOARER & Crazytiti for making this possible...
> tested on HUAWEI Y530-U051
> 
> just boot via fastboot with the recoverytest.img with "fastboot boot recoverytest.img"  the screen should be stuck on the huawei logo and have adb support. just type in "nandroid backup" for backups & "nandroid restore <clockwork mod backup folder dir> for restores
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Bro.!

TESTING>!!

workind pretty good so far making backup.>! 

i'm donwloading the cm repo to build a cwm too so 

when i get all the repo, i'll ask u for help to configure it ,and try to make a better recovery thnaks mate,!!! 

do u have the Stock firmware for this model i got the same phone u051  to make it back to stock and start modding again>??

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------




MetalDranzer said:


> Anybody having issues with music players? It used to be fine but these past few days my music plays for a little while and then pauses, then plays, and it keeps repeating the pattern over and over again. It's extremely irritating.
> 
> it only ever does this with my Audio-Technica Headphones, none others do it :/

Click to collapse



if that only happend with the audiotecnica one 

well may be cuz the phone have build in low voltage audio u need to disable that 

 idid that for my JVC 

th way to disable there i use was instaling viper4andrid and the aplication ask u to do it 

try that and post what happend


----------



## MetalDranzer (Oct 19, 2014)

Zoidiano0 said:


> if that only happend with the audiotecnica one
> 
> well may be cuz the phone have build in low voltage audio u need to disable that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just tried it and it requires root. I've had such a horrid time getting this phone rooted, I'm not really wanting to try rooting again until a CFW is out for it. :/


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 19, 2014)

george1472 said:


> I managed to splice up a partially working CWM(no display) Nandroid works via adb! thanks to CENTSOARER & Crazytiti for making this possible...
> tested on HUAWEI Y530-U051
> 
> just boot via fastboot with the recoverytest.img with "fastboot boot recoverytest.img"  the screen should be stuck on the huawei logo and have adb support. just type in "nandroid backup" for backups & "nandroid restore <clockwork mod backup folder dir> for restores
> ...

Click to collapse



This is just great. We can start REALLY messing up with our Huaweis right now, I'm sure soon enough we'll have a fully working CWM and maybe even some ROMS. First thing I'm gonna do is a Nandroid backup and finally get rid of that almost 100 MB weather apk bloat!

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
It is working. You need to be rooted and adbtools (adb and fastboot). I tested this recovery and is working on Y530 U051  firmware B185, my carrier is Telefonica (Movistar) Mexico. I just got rid of a lot of Huawei and Google bloatware. To flash this recovery permanently start in fastboot mode 
	
	



```
adb reboot bootloader
```
The phone will reboot. In the folder where you downloaded the recovery image you'll need to type 
	
	



```
fastboot flash recovery recoverytest.img
```
The recovery image will download to your phone. After that, reboot with 
	
	



```
fastboot reboot
```

Then, to enter recovery mode type
	
	



```
adb reboot recovery
```

Once you are in recovery mode you won't have GUI, but you will get ADB working so:


```
adb shell
```

And finally


```
nandroid backup
```

You'll need to wait for the backup to complete. I don't know if you can reboot to recovery directly with fastboot, you may save some steps with this.


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi cant change net mode in 94 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## giebetrix (Oct 20, 2014)

*corupt firmware B194*

I've visited this site and download the firmware version B194 and I managed to do it, but at the moment will exstract zip file corupt. I try and try to re-download the zip file exstract back, and I get the same result, namely that corupt file. perhaps you have another alternative link ?? thank you. 

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




Masoud255 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754481
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've visited this site and download the firmware version B194 and I managed to do it, but at the moment will exstract zip file corupt. I try and try to re-download the zip file exstract back, and I get the same result, namely that corupt file. perhaps you have another alternative link ?? thank you


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi bro 
Try extract with ‘ IZ arc ’


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## raulsmat (Oct 20, 2014)

*Swap*

Hi,
At first, sorry my bad english.

In the B194 update we can activate the swap memory. We can make it with "swapper for root". This program create a swap file in the sd card. Work, but we need desactivate if plug usb in the pc.

Also we can make swap in a swap partition in the sd card, *like a real linux*, and it's not necesary desactivate whe plug usb.

I have a 16gb sd with 3 partitions: 
	1: 13 gb fat32 format for data, pictures, music...
	2: 1gb ext3 format for Link2SD
	3: 256mb* Linux swap format*

You can use gparted in linux, other tool in win, CWM format option to make the partitions... Use google, there are a lot of information: "google -> android sd partitions" 

When you have the linux swap partition, you need to activate it on boot. Frist you need know the partition name. In the phone, install a terminal emulator from playstore. 
1- Type "*su*" and intro for root acces. 
2- Type "*fdisk -l /dev/block/mmcblk1*" and intro. This comand display the internal name and format of the partitions in the sd card. Whe need the linux swap partition, see the picture.
Eventualy, change mmcblk1 by mmcblk0 or mmcblk2 if there aren't information, i have sd internal and external inverted in the build.prop.





In my case, the swap partition is in /dev/block/mmcblk1p3


For boot activate and set swappiness, i have a scrip in init.d:

#!/system/bin/sh
# Enable Linux Swap
swapon /dev/block/mmcblk1p3
# Set Swappiness
echo "10" > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness

Now boot, you can see the swap memory work in setcpu, for example:





That it's all


----------



## ali60351 (Oct 20, 2014)

*SWAP*

No need for complex procedures just

1.) Install Busybox
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox&hl=en

2.) Install simple root swap
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.webappid.simplerootswap&hl=en

Credit goes to babakgol70.


----------



## raulsmat (Oct 20, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> No need for complex procedures just
> 
> 1.) Install Busybox
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox&hl=en
> ...

Click to collapse



It's similar to swappwer for root, this apk make a swap file in sd, don't use a swap patition. Issues with usb.


----------



## apex_division (Oct 20, 2014)

Can anybody tell me how to downgrade firmware?
I put this: Y530-U00 V100R001C900B510CUSTC10D002_Firmware_Russian Federation_Channel-Others_4.3 JB_EMUI 1.6 Lite_05012EFH.zip
but have some lag and problem whit Titanium Backup.apk 
I try everything but no results. Upgrade is simple just put file in DLOAD folder but downgrade is not simple for me.


----------



## AAEIV (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello developers.

I've searched through the thread to find if anyone has a solution on how to unlock the SIM.
There is really not usefull information on the web.
I contacted Huawei, but they did't give me any solution apart from advicing me to contact my provider.
I don't think that there isn't a way, since there are a lot of companies out there claiming that they can do it, however with a questionable reability.

So is there a way to unluck the sim card and use the phone with any provider all over the world?


----------



## fivelt (Oct 21, 2014)

*Lost access to sdcard1*

Hello, iam having a problem here, rooted phone with towelroot (same happened with vroot) and i cant accsess my internal phone memory (SDcard set as default), if i swich to internal phone memory i cant access sdcard. 

Also i wanted to instal viper4droid, but driver instaliation failed because of wrong bussybox or not full root. Bussy box is instaled ad root accsess is good in other apps.


----------



## nil8er (Oct 21, 2014)

*emui 3.0?*

has anybody managed to install emui 3.0 using the kernel provided? or with the semi-functional custom recovery? is it completed yet? I'm sooo tired of waiting for something to happen with this phone, something we can do with it other than use the stock ROM. any new and updated news would be beneficial
have an awesome day guys and keep developing! Users like me, or non-developers, are depending on you!


----------



## funny_snake_78 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi fivelt,

Try to root with rootgenius, it should solve the problem with internal storage. 
Good luck


----------



## raulsmat (Oct 21, 2014)

funny_snake_78 said:


> Try to root with rootgenius, it should solve the problem with internal storage. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## EnriqueRP (Oct 22, 2014)

*Help!!*

someone can help me?

i have the rom B187 and i want to reinstall the same rom or another,  but i can´t flash de roms: B189 and B184 because the cwm says that the files are badand didnt fine de B187 rom, i dont know why, and i donnt know what to do now! and other thing is if someone could gime me the apk "Hwthemes" its a stock app. Thanks!


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## raulsmat (Oct 22, 2014)

EnriqueRP said:


> someone can help me?
> 
> i have the rom B187 and i want to reinstall the same rom or another,  but i can´t flash de roms: B189 and B184 because the cwm says that the files are badand didnt fine de B187 rom, i dont know why, and i donnt know what to do now! and other thing is if someone could gime me the apk "Hwthemes" its a stock app. Thanks!

Click to collapse



  Vuelve a descargar los archivos, igual estan corruptos. 
Por si no lo has hecho asi: copia solo la carpeta DLOAD a la raiz de la sd. Dentro estara el archivo upload.app que debe ser de alrededor de 1gb. Quita la bateria, espera unos 10 segundos, ponla y arranca pulsando el boton de encendido y volumen - al a vez. Eso entra dentro del recovery y carga el upload.app.


----------



## Masoud255 (Oct 22, 2014)

giebetrix said:


> I've visited this site and download the firmware version B194 and I managed to do it, but at the moment will exstract zip file corupt. I try and try to re-download the zip file exstract back, and I get the same result, namely that corupt file. perhaps you have another alternative link ?? thank you.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened you could?  extract it with " IZArc version 4.1.7
Copyright© 2012 Ivan Zahariev
All Rights Reserved"


----------



## AAEIV (Oct 23, 2014)

Not any idea yet on how to access the SIM-unlocking code?


----------



## mr.masoud (Oct 24, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> This is just great. We can start REALLY messing up with our Huaweis right now, I'm sure soon enough we'll have a fully working CWM and maybe even some ROMS. First thing I'm gonna do is a Nandroid backup and finally get rid of that almost 100 MB weather apk bloat!
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> It is working. You need to be rooted and adbtools (adb and fastboot). I tested this recovery and is working on Y530 U051  firmware B185, my carrier is Telefonica (Movistar) Mexico. I just got rid of a lot of Huawei and Google bloatware. To flash this recovery permanently start in fastboot mode
> ...

Click to collapse



hey bro. Any way to install zip? if there was, we can downgrade our phone!


----------



## bomber7502 (Oct 24, 2014)

*nothing root code in huawei*

Two days ago I sent the email dates from about the root huawei codes for my Y530 and nothing was nothing not send any code .... does anyone know how else to work around this? thank you



IcemanSR said:


> Bootloader unlock here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81
> 
> recovery boot:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ali60351 (Oct 24, 2014)

*WiFi Hotspot*

Hey guys I'm facing a big problem here. I am unable to turn WiFi hotspot on. It is giving me error.

Using B189. Any ideas ?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 25, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> hey bro. Any way to install zip? if there was, we can downgrade our phone!

Click to collapse



What zip file do you want to flash thru recovery? I don't think you should flash a zip file because we don't have a custom ROM. If you still want to try you may find the command "adb sideload" useful. A factory reset may be better, if problems persist try other firmware using dload folder method.

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------




ali60351 said:


> Hey guys I'm facing a big problem here. I am unable to turn WiFi hotspot on. It is giving me error.
> 
> Using B189. Any ideas ?

Click to collapse



Are you rooted? Did you use a related app?  Can you give us more details?


----------



## mr.masoud (Oct 25, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> What zip file do you want to flash thru recovery? I don't think you should flash a zip file because we don't have a custom ROM. If you still want to try you may find the command "adb sideload" useful. A factory reset may be better, if problems persist try other firmware using dload folder method.

Click to collapse



By using Huawei update extractor we can extract huawei rom and add to a zip file. Then flash. Whit this way we can downgrade our phone.


----------



## bomber7502 (Oct 25, 2014)

*pleas help*

what you write in your post does not work .... from Oficial "Huawei" email so after three days sent no unlock code for root, what next?




IcemanSR said:


> Bootloader unlock here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81
> 
> recovery boot:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ali60351 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Font Change.*

Today I am going to tell you guys how to change your system default font.

Note : Root not required (^-^) and don't use this if your internal is broken.

1 .) Install iFont.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kapp.ifont&hl=en

2 .) Choose font from the app or use your own font.

3.) Apply . Done !

Note : Don't change the change font mode from the settings or you will end up with a sweet thing . You guessed it . A BootLoop. 

Knew it already ? Why not share it ?

Any confusions ? Mail me at [email protected]

Enjoy              :  )


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 25, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> Today I am going to tell you guys how to change your system default font.
> 
> Note : Root not required (^-^) and don't use this if your internal is broken.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nico to know iFont is working. Muste be normal font size in settings? What do  you mean with "font mode"?

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




mr.masoud said:


> By using Huawei update extractor we can extract huawei rom and add to a zip file. Then flash. Whit this way we can downgrade our phone.

Click to collapse



Wow, I didn't jnow this tool. I'm gonna try to unpack the firmware and see what can I do with it.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Oct 25, 2014)

AAEIV said:


> Hello developers.
> 
> I've searched through the thread to find if anyone has a solution on how to unlock the SIM.
> There is really not usefull information on the web.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes there is!! Mine was locked to MIC Tanzania and i was able to unlock it online but i had to pay for it 7.9$ equivalent to 13,893 Tzs. in this site freeunlocks.com you can choose to get the codes for free by choosing TrialPay and the offer available at your country, you can choose to download a low price game for example, may be around 0.99$ and your order will be processed , or you can just choose pay for it and you will be redirected to payPal payment method, you will receive the codes from 1 to 5 days maximum, mine arrived in an hour. :good:


----------



## barakaakyoo (Oct 26, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> Hi bro
> Try extract with ‘ IZ arc ’
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



IZArc extracted it successfully thanks !:good:


----------



## barakaakyoo (Oct 26, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Nico to know iFont is working. Muste be normal font size in settings? What do  you mean with "font mode"?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here


Is there any ROM for Y530_U00 which supports livewallpapers? any custom recovery for this model plz?


----------



## ciubi93 (Oct 26, 2014)

*recovery test*

hey guis at me don`t work recovery test , i try  but nothing  , after recoot into recovery stop at huawei logo. what is the problem. i run b510 , is that a problem??


----------



## ali60351 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nico to know iFont is working. Muste be normal font size in settings? What do  you mean with "font mode"?

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------



When you open iFont slide to MY tab . There you will see a setting button . Click it . Now the top button will be of CHANGE FONT MODE . And we don't have to touch it . Clear Enough .

And if you want to add custom font just download some from dafont.com . Extract the zips . Copt the .ttf files and place the to your phone in SDCARD/ifont/custom . Create the custom folder if it doesn't already exists .

To choose from your custom font , open ifont , go to MY tab , then click MY FONT . Then you will see all your fonts enlisted .

Use any font size it doesn't matters.


----------



## drmilosh (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi guys.. Can you help.. I got a B510 and now I cant switch to B194.. Why?! Guess it is a downgrade, right? And also, is there a way to root B510 , because I tried towelroot, root genius, vroot, and none of these have rooted the phone.. Anything  ?


----------



## ciubi93 (Oct 26, 2014)

drmilosh said:


> Hi guys.. Can you help.. I got a B510 and now I cant switch to B194.. Why?! Guess it is a downgrade, right? And also, is there a way to root B510 , because I tried towelroot, root genius, vroot, and none of these have rooted the phone.. Anything  ?

Click to collapse



At me work towelroot,but you need to unlock bootloader


----------



## barakaakyoo (Oct 26, 2014)

With genius root you can try several times i hope it may work coz it happened to me too but after trying and trying it finally rooted it.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## barakaakyoo (Oct 26, 2014)

Can plz someone tell me what to do ? I am running B194, when i try to apply a theme it says theme applied but nothing changes... 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 27, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> Nico to know iFont is working. Muste be normal font size in settings? What do  you mean with "font mode"?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not working for my firmware. Maybe it's a recent iFont update too. I'm familiar using this program, thanks anyway.


----------



## AAEIV (Oct 27, 2014)

I am a bit desperate, since I have to travel and my SIM-card is locked on a specific provider, swisscom that is...
Is there a way to unlock it?
I've read that the SIM-lock code in tha case of Samsung smartphones, can be accesed...
Can the same be done for Huawei Y530?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Oct 27, 2014)

freeunlocks.com


----------



## AAEIV (Oct 27, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> freeunlocks.com

Click to collapse



The point is that it's not free...
You have to either pay directly or buy an application for them, so it's not for free...

I also get a message that



> Unfortunately, we do not currently have a tool available to unlock your device. Please continually check back here as we're working on adding unlocking methods for certain models. Alternatively, please like us on Facebook to stay up to date

Click to collapse


----------



## barakaakyoo (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah i browsed all over the internet and the only way i unlocked mine is by paying for the unlock code


----------



## AAEIV (Oct 27, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> freeunlocks.com

Click to collapse





barakaakyoo said:


> Yeah i browsed all over the internet and the only way i unlocked mine is by paying for the unlock code

Click to collapse



I am not sure if I can trust a company like that.
I've read many comments that some companies are imposters let alone that sometimes it's quite expensive.
I don't know which company to trust...


----------



## barakaakyoo (Oct 27, 2014)

Paying with PayPal is safe that's how i did at freeunlocks you can file a case if they go against your Will, and cost differs on location i guess......!


----------



## raulsmat (Oct 27, 2014)

Orange unlock my simm for 9€. Ask your provider.


----------



## Skazzy3 (Oct 28, 2014)

Skazzy3 said:


> Hai, I have the Y530-U051. How do I get this 94 build if its even possible?
> 
> I don't plan on rooting or etc.
> 
> Also how to set apps to sd by default?

Click to collapse



Anyone? My phone is from bell and has build 188


----------



## barakaakyoo (Oct 28, 2014)

If you have the same menu as i do, just tap on settings and look under display tap on more, select storage, from there you can choose default storage.


----------



## ali60351 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Android L theme*

Guys I'm going to share a f***ing hot theme with you guys.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/ascend-p6/themes-apps/theme-android-l-styleturquoise-t2853920

1 .) Open the link above.
2 .) Click on " Download: Android L Style(turquoise) EMUI 1.6 "
3 .) Download the .hwt file
4 .) Place it in sdcard / HWThemes
5 .) Open Themes application
4 .) Apply the theme
5 .) ENJOY !!!

Note : This won't work if your root broke your internal or using Xposed.

Huawei Ascend Y530 without root and locked bootloader ( B189 )


----------



## ali60351 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Confused*

Hey guys I'm using B189 ( international ) , so what exactly will happen if I upgrade to B194 ( Vodafone ) ?


----------



## Skazzy3 (Oct 30, 2014)

Okay, is there a way to get a kitkat like dark theme and a dark notification shade?


----------



## ali60351 (Oct 30, 2014)

Skazzy3 said:


> Okay, is there a way to get a kitkat like dark theme and a dark notification shade?

Click to collapse



No its not full possible , only to some extent and believe me you wont like it


----------



## andicxcools (Oct 30, 2014)

Ist beautifull


----------



## apex_division (Oct 31, 2014)

Does anybody now how to downgrade firmware from b510 to b186?


----------



## raulsmat (Oct 31, 2014)

Try  put b186 dload folder in sd and boot in recovey mode.


----------



## ali60351 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Reccomendation*



apex_division said:


> Does anybody now how to downgrade firmware from b510 to b186?

Click to collapse



I recommend that you downgrade to B189 ( its faster and more stable ) .


----------



## apex_division (Oct 31, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Try  put b186 dload folder in sd and boot in recovey mode.

Click to collapse



Doesn't working. That  procedure is for upgrade but downgrade is complicated. 


> I recommend that you downgrade to B189 ( its faster and more stable ) .

Click to collapse



which version is not problem, problem is how to downgrade.


----------



## ali60351 (Oct 31, 2014)

apex_division said:


> Doesn't working. That  procedure is for upgrade but downgrade is complicated.
> 
> which version is not problem, problem is how to downgrade.

Click to collapse



Download B189 http://android-host.de/HUAWEI/Y530/B189/B189.zip

Extract it and put the dload folder in sd card root

turn off your phone

turn it on by pressing all the physical buttons

update should start automatically


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## cristian313 (Oct 31, 2014)

*good*

very beautiful idea


----------



## ali60351 (Oct 31, 2014)

cristian313 said:


> very beautiful idea

Click to collapse



Are you referring to the theme or the dark status bar?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 1, 2014)

The point is how to downgrade! Not how to update,  coz u can only put that dload file which has high version than the one you're running e.g B192 to B193 if you try to put B189 to B192 it will probably fail so will B189 to B510! ? so plz someone help how to downgrade from high versin to low version


----------



## fitztu (Nov 1, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> The point is how to downgrade! Not how to update,  coz u can only put that dload file which has high version than the one you're running e.g B192 to B193 if you try to put B189 to B192 it will probably fail so will B189 to B510! ? so plz someone help how to downgrade from high versin to low version

Click to collapse



The only possibility is customer recovery.
You need search some one for helping you to make customer recovery on Y530.
for example CWM Recovery.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 2, 2014)

fitztu said:


> The only possibility is customer recovery.
> You need search some one for helping you to make customer recovery on Y530.
> for example CWM Recovery.

Click to collapse



Can you plz recommend me one?


----------



## ali60351 (Nov 2, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Can you plz recommend me one?

Click to collapse



No custom recovery available yet.

Oh God plz give it to us.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 2, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> No custom recovery available yet.
> 
> Oh God plz give it to us.

Click to collapse



[emoji27]


----------



## nobudda (Nov 2, 2014)

*Two Bell/Virgin Y530 - one rooted, one not*

Hey all,

I have two Y530-U051 phones, which were originally sold by Virgin Mobile canada (Bell). Both were SIM unlocked using codes provided by an ebay source.

The first one I set up before reading anything about rooting, etc.  When it started, a system update was shown, so I went for it.
The first phone now has Y530-U051V100R001C557B188 build number.

The second phone was left updated and has stock Y530-U051V100R001C900B185 build number.  I was able to root this second phone using Towelroot (though not with SRSroot), which was a happy surprise. This was confirmed with RootChecker. I installed SuperSU and App Quarantine which I have had on other phones.

Unfortunately, I was NOT able to successfully root the B188 first phone with SRSroot or Towelroot. Towelroot showed that it had been rooted successfully, but Rootchecker said it was not. I was not able to install SuperSU.

My questions are: Is there a way to get back to the original B185 build for the first phone, or is there an update past B188 that WILL work with Towelroot?

I have other questions about the operation of these phones, but I will keep them until later. (I have had two other Huawei Y300 phones previously and there I need these Y530s to act they did....)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zoidiano0 (Nov 2, 2014)

*What r u talking about*



ali60351 said:


> No custom recovery available yet.
> 
> Oh God plz give it to us.

Click to collapse



There is a custom recovery ( not fully working but u can try) 

I have made  fully working backups and restores 

Check in the page 59 in the forum there is the indications u can try to copy ur files to downgrade ur phone.. 

Good luck...


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 2, 2014)

Zoidiano0 said:


> There is a custom recovery ( not fully working but u can try)
> 
> I have made  fully working backups and restores
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



May  i please have a link to that recovery ?


----------



## Zoidiano0 (Nov 2, 2014)

*here u go.!*



barakaakyoo said:


> May  i please have a link to that recovery ?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56136538&postcount=627


here is the link to the main post with indications to flash it into ur y530

or just use it without flashing 

with

fastboot boot recoverytest.img 

and using it as normal 

and make a back up with

adb shell 

adb nandroid backup


make sure to have 2gb of  free space in your SD 


noticed there no UI
and the recovery boot with the vendor logo and stuck there. but is working  
so u have to do all the comands in ur console in the pc 

good luck.!


----------



## Skazzy3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Any way to change the default led notifications or turn them off without root.


----------



## AAEIV (Nov 3, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Orange unlock my simm for 9€. Ask your provider.

Click to collapse



I contacted my provider, swisscom that is, and they told me that I have to wait for two years until I get my unlocking code. Is there another way to do it?
I supposse there must be a way to find a code, like in the samsung case.
Please help!!!


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 3, 2014)

Zoidiano0 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56136538&postcount=627
> 
> 
> here is the link to the main post with indications to flash it into ur y530
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried this recovery but it didn't work the phone was stacking at boot loader and couldn't access it on my PC so I had to flash the original recovery back , are you still working on it ? Thanks a lot and hopefully you gonna make it . [emoji106]


----------



## ali60351 (Nov 3, 2014)

Zoidiano0 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56136538&postcount=627
> 
> 
> here is the link to the main post with indications to flash it into ur y530
> ...

Click to collapse



Please don't mind it but I can't accept that as a recovery until I'm able to flash Paranoid Android or Cyanogenmod through it.


----------



## Sak32009 (Nov 3, 2014)

I can not read all these pages, so excuse me if I repeat. If there is a kernel source(en.ui.vmall.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=61) because no there is still a rom? 

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 3, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> Please don't mind it but I can't accept that as a recovery until I'm able to flash Paranoid Android or Cyanogenmod through it.

Click to collapse



Well, there are no custom ROMS for this device yet so you can stick with default recovery for now.  It is useful because you can, more or less safely, try different things in your device and go back to a functional OS with a restore. It is very useful, I have made a lot more tweaking only because I can restore my phone. On the other hand, it is a solid base to work for a professional quality recovery image. You may want to try to build one custom recovery better than what we have right now, it would be great.



Sak32009 said:


> I can not read all these pages, so excuse me if I repeat. If there is a kernel source(en.ui.vmall.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=61) because no there is still a rom?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english.

Click to collapse



Because we don't have a cook, maybe. This device seems very unatractive compared with Moto E for example (they are very, very similar). As the previous quote states, we don't have a fully working custom recovery image and that would be the first major step. I'm not a developer or a cook and I don't have enough time to learn what it takes to build a custom ROM, maybe some months ahead I will. Now I can tell you one thing: it is not as easy to build a custom recovery as it used to.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 4, 2014)

Zoidiano0 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56136538&postcount=627
> 
> 
> here is the link to the main post with indications to flash it into ur y530
> ...

Click to collapse




Can some one please tell how to access hidden menu on this phone? My manners are that i want to change network mode from GSM/ CDMA to CDMA only mode.


----------



## Borfas (Nov 5, 2014)

hi, how download rom from here 4.4.2: http://www.442kitkat.org/mp3-0/huawei-ascend-y530-6103.html ? any one? or other link for download ?


----------



## giebetrix (Nov 5, 2014)

:good:Thank you friend, I managed to extract and upgrade to the B194. however there is a slight problem when I tried to downgrade to Air B189 does not update the results failed to do.





Masoud255 said:


> What happened you could?  extract it with " IZArc version 4.1.7
> Copyright© 2012 Ivan Zahariev
> All Rights Reserved"

Click to collapse


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 5, 2014)

Borfas said:


> hi, how download rom from here 4.4.2: http://www.442kitkat.org/mp3-0/huawei-ascend-y530-6103.html ? any one? or other link for download ?

Click to collapse



It's a fake.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 5, 2014)

None sense


----------



## mobilexpert (Nov 6, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> I tried this recovery but it didn't work the phone was stacking at boot loader and couldn't access it on my PC so I had to flash the original recovery back , are you still working on it ? Thanks a lot and hopefully you gonna make it . [emoji106]

Click to collapse



if you still have Y530 under your hands, can you try *this* recovery,
it's intended for same platform, msm8610, (ZTE Open C, ZTE Kis 3, ZTE V811W, MEO/Moche Smart A16, Билайн Смарт 2 (Beeline Smart 2), etc)

just try to boot it, don't flash it, and post results plz.
thanx.

p.s. Anyone managed to do downgrade on Y530 ? I tried one Y530 with FW B504 (or something like that, 5xx),
but it denies update, gives some errors.
Maybe unpacking update.app, editing those files with allowed versions and repacking it back would do the trick ? somebody can try ?
update.app unpacker/re-packer *here*
mentioned files to edit : AMSS_VER.img ; AMSS_VERLIST.img ; OEMSBL_VER.img ; OEMSBL_VERLIST.img


b.r.
Alex


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 6, 2014)

mobilexpert said:


> if you still have Y530 under your hands, can you try *this* recovery,
> it's intended for same platform, msm8610, (ZTE Open C, ZTE Kis 3, ZTE V811W, MEO/Moche Smart A16, Билайн Смарт 2 (Beeline Smart 2), etc)
> 
> just try to boot it, don't flash it, and post results plz.
> thanx.

Click to collapse



I tried this recovery and can't boot it, fastboot is sending an error "remote dtb: not found" after succesfully flashing the image.

On the other topic I think the downgrade wouldn't take unless the phone detects a newer version. If the phone can "update" to the same firmware version you already have, then it could work this procedure. What I'm trying to say is, if you can "upgrade" from B194 to B194 then give this a go, where B192 is the new firmware and B192 is the old: 

1. Unpack both B194 and B192 update.app file using Huawei Update Extractor by worstenbrood  for Windows (thanks to him it's really as easy as select the file update.app, select all the packed images, right click, and "Unpack all selected images)
2. Replace the images mobilexpert mentioned in B192 folder  with the ones extracted from B194 firmware. 
3. Repack with the same tool and give it a go putting the repackaged image into your SD in a folder named "dload". 

Yes, this could work, I don't try it because I don't have two functional firmwares to mess with this.


----------



## Zoidiano0 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Not Wirking Here.!*



mobilexpert said:


> if you still have Y530 under your hands, can you try *this* recovery,
> it's intended for same platform, msm8610, (ZTE Open C, ZTE Kis 3, ZTE V811W, MEO/Moche Smart A16, Билайн Смарт 2 (Beeline Smart 2), etc)
> 
> just try to boot it, don't flash it, and post results plz.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope dont boot tried on y530-u051 
dtb no found


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 7, 2014)

Zoidiano0 said:


> Nope dont boot tried on y530-u051
> dtb no found

Click to collapse



Could you share with me/us your BoardConfig.mk file, or even better your whole device/huawei/y530 folder? I'm right now trying to build a new recovery from CM 11 source code. I know you built the recovery I'm using right now and would like to see what's so different between this file(s) and yours.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zoidiano0 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Aclaration*



CENTSOARER said:


> Could you share with me/us your BoardConfig.mk file, or even better your whole device/huawei/y530 folder? I'm right now trying to build a new recovery from CM 11 source code. I know you built the recovery I'm using right now and would like to see what's so different between this file(s) and yours.
> 
> Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



Hi bro..! 

Well first of  all I want to u know that.  I was not who compile the recovery 

I was the posted by. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56125542&postcount=621

Im going to download the cm11 too., to help on this thread and i want to work on my y530   it's a pretty fun phone 

When I get All the repo I'll ask for ur help  to configure it, to help u with the the development of this recovery and this phone and work on porting new Roms that we love... 

Ask the original CWM builder for the source and we will continue on the process


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 7, 2014)

Zoidiano0 said:


> Hi bro..!
> 
> Well first of  all I want to u know that.  I was not who compile the recovery
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, then. It's not necesary now for me to have the device folder as the compilation I was working on seems to have the same results: a CWM working without display support. So I guess the one who compiled the other recovery (george-somenumber) did more or less the same things I did with this compile. 

I must say (again) I am no developer, so the time it takes for a developer to do something takes for me like 10x more, so, welcome aboard! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## ali60351 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Confused*



CENTSOARER said:


> Sorry, then. It's not necesary now for me to have the device folder as the compilation I was working on seems to have the same results: a CWM working without display support. So I guess the one who compiled the other recovery (george-somenumber) did more or less the same things I did with this compile.
> 
> I must say (again) I am no developer, so the time it takes for a developer to do something takes for me like 10x more, so, welcome aboard! :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Are we seriously talking about the cyanogenmod 11 !? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 7, 2014)

ali60351 said:


> Are we seriously talking about the cyanogenmod 11 !? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



In the short-term, NO. I just want to compile a fully working CWM image for our Huawei Y530 and curiously you need to sync the whole CM11 repo. In the long-term WHY NOT? It may be the beginning of a nice device tree we are producing here, the kernel source is right there, so it could be a matter of patience.

EDIT:
F*CK I DID IT!

Now CWM has display support! I am not sure about fstab file right now, so please, DO NOT FLASH THIS until we are sure partitions are working as they should. Right now I can see it is mounting sdcard into /data/media (that is wrong). FLASH (fastboot flash recovery recovery.img) OR TEST (fastboot boot recovery.img) ONLY IF YOU WANT TO TRY TO FIX THIS. I'm gonna keep trying with some other parameters and modifications to BoardConfig, but be my guest...

https://mega.co.nz/#!DslRBI6C!03Cl_KJENIxtH1ED47unzKwuFSnfMHlRxEUNR_RnNmg

EDIT2: It seems like a problem with fstab.qcom file as the recovery fstab. I may ignore this parameter in BoardConfig or modify the file to include storage mount points... I don't really know the difference. Any clue you can give will be welcomed, some hours ahead I'll try this two approaches. Maybe the recovery will be fully working by then.


----------



## Sak32009 (Nov 7, 2014)

@CENTSOARER

Omg! all the effort is welcome!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 8, 2014)

*WE have a decent CWM. Do we? Test right now!*

Hello boys and girls.
It took some time but finally, thanks mostly to the previous work made by crazytiti with the Phicomm C230, I can release this CWM recovery image, tested with a Huawei Y530-U051 device, firmware B185. As always, this is released AS IS with the best intention for you to *TEST*, but no warranty at all. It's a CWM v6.0.5.1, before you flash, test with "fastboot boot recovery.img", if you think it's OK to rely on it you can flash it with "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". Make a backup as complete as you can and please don't blame me for nothing that can happen to your phones. I repeat (once again) I am no developer, so if you distrust me, you better obey your guts.
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Now, THE LINK: https://mega.nz/#!6gEkGKwT!rgePL1Duwt5XObJr6tZDSpxER6yLBpVuK8bVpMq2zkE
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
What can I (luckily, you too) do with this CWM recovery?
1) Make nandroid backup into external sd card (internal sdcard never has enough space... so)
2) Restore from a nandroid backup (backups are dated in 1970, this is a common issue with QCOM). Needs more testing.
3) It can mount system, data and cache partitions, so, technically we could flash any MOD we want that is intended for Jellybean 4.3
4) Navigate through CWM menu with Vol+/Vol- keys and select option with power key.

What can't I (and maybe you too) do with this recovery?
1) No touch support
2) Can't mount internal sdcard (and I am not interested on this to happen)
3) You tell me.

PS. I missed so much a good old nandroid backup! Happy weekend!

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Confirmed for:
*U051 
-B185
*U00 
-B510
-B186
-B194


----------



## DJDucksta (Nov 8, 2014)

*Woohoo*

Thanks heaps for the effort put in to providing a working CWM recovery. :good:

Just tested on Y530-051. Works great, flashing it across now. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 8, 2014)

Man you rocking like no one's business, thanks a lot for your efforts it works perfect on my Huawei Y530-U00 firmware B510

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## andrezlemus (Nov 8, 2014)

*Install recovery*

Can you tell me the correct way to install this recovery please?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 8, 2014)

andrezlemus said:


> Can you tell me the correct way to install this recovery please?

Click to collapse



You need fastboot and adb from Android SDK. You can search for details to install this in your computer, it is relatively easy. Go to http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html#download, VIEW ALL DOWNLOADS section and download the "ADT Bundle" that suits your OS and architecture (there is a Linux, Mac and Windows version). 

I'm gonna assume you are under Windows. After downloading, uncompress it in a well known directory (C:\AndroidSDK or Desktop\AndroidSDK). It will be two directories inside: "sdk" and "eclipse". Go into "sdk, platform tools" and there you will find adb.exe and fastboot.exe, for them to be executed I'm guessing you are going to need an administrator account. Inside platform tools press Shift key and right clic (be careful you are not doing this while selecting any file in the folder) and open a terminal with the option "Open Command Window Here". At this point you can use adb and fastboot.

Download the recovery.img file I provided before and put it inside "platform tools" folder to keep things easy. If you want to test the recovery, you have root, bootloader unlocked, adb drivers working and USB debugging enabled, connect your phone and write in the command window "adb reboot bootloader". The phone will reboot and won't boot android, you are now in the bootloader, now write "fastboot boot recovery.img", the terminal will send the image to the corresponding partition and is gonna reboot to the new (CWM) recovery. You are now using the CWM recovery.img but only for a test drive.

If you want to flash "permanently" this recovery as your default recovery boot again into your bootloader and flash using "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" instead of "fastboot boot recovery.img"

That's pretty much it. Good luck.


----------



## droops (Nov 8, 2014)

Perfectly works on my Huawei Y530-U00 fw B186


----------



## radeon9550 (Nov 8, 2014)

WOrking Good on my 

y530-u051 

making some test with it


----------



## raulsmat (Nov 9, 2014)

Don't work for me... Y530-U00 fw B189, rooted, bought free... Unlocked, I suposse...
Help, How can i know if the phone have bootloader locked?

c:\SDK\sdk\platform-tools>adb reboot bootloader
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *

c:\SDK\sdk\platform-tools>fastboot boot recovery.img
< waiting for device >
downloading 'boot.img'...
OKAY [  0.438s]
booting...
FAILED (remote: Command not allowed)
finished. total time: 0.438s

c:\SDK\sdk\platform-tools>


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 9, 2014)

Shouldnt it be sending recovery ? Instead of downloading ? Any way 
Is your bootloader unlocked ?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## raulsmat (Nov 9, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Is your bootloader unlocked ?

Click to collapse



I don't know...
How can i know if the phone have bootloader locked?
I bought it free.

I found it in google... 
https://www.dc-unlocker.com/free-huawei-bootloader-unlock-tutorial

Try it?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 9, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> I don't know...
> How can i know if the phone have bootloader locked?
> I bought it free.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont think if that works in this model , try this from post #81 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81
otherwise i heard huwei now offers bootloader unlock on there site, but that doesnt work in my country so i just used this trick on 
the post link i hve attached in this reply and within an hour i got the codes to unlock my bootloader, there i was then able to flash things on fastboot commands


----------



## raulsmat (Nov 9, 2014)

Don't work 
Mail send to to huawei. Thanks.

Can someboy gime me a link whit the adb drivers for y530... i lose it.


----------



## ali60351 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Genuine Scrolling Wallpaper !!!*

Hey guys I found a way to make that stupid wallpaper of ours to scroll system wide.

Requirements : Root and an alternative launcher ( default one wont work )

1. ) Install a launcher ( I use Nova Launcher )
2. ) Install ROM Toolbox lite
3 .) Open ROM Toolbox lite ( and grant it root if asked )
4 .) Move to the Performance tab
5 .) Click on build.prop editor
6 .) Scroll to ro.config.hwwallpaperwidth
7 .) Click it and change its value from 480 to 640 ( or 854 for higher scrolling )
8 .) Press OK and then reboot
9 .) Enjoy !!! 

Note : I need some help to fully port live wallpapers in it. I have a limited internet connection . Someone who has a good data package please contact me.

HIT THE THANKS BUTTON IF I HELPED


----------



## raulsmat (Nov 9, 2014)

Work in adw launcher! Thnx!

You can edit build.prob and change it too.


----------



## ali60351 (Nov 9, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Work in adw launcher! Thnx!
> 
> You can edit build.prob and change it too.

Click to collapse



Yes you can do that too and to thank me just press the thanks button ( I love that meter grow ) . 

I think mine is more user friendly. No ?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 9, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Work in adw launcher! Thnx!
> 
> You can edit build.prob and change it too.

Click to collapse



I did that, but the important part is the tweak in build.prop. BTW it is working in Apex Launcher with the corresponding intuitive configurations, If you want it scrolling in horizontal mode you are gonna need something bigger than 854 and I'm not sure if it is supported, given the screen resolution. But for me does not matter, I almost never use my phone in horizontal view. Other thing, if you put 640 won't be a black square in horizontal view? My guess is to use ideally 854 at least.


----------



## raulsmat (Nov 9, 2014)

For know if you bootloader is locked:

type "fastboot oem get-bootinfo" in ADB shell, it show this information:

c:\SDK\sdk\platform-tools>fastboot oem get-bootinfo
...
(bootloader) *******************************************
(bootloader)  Bootloader Lock State: *LOCKED*
(bootloader)  System State: need to verify
(bootloader)  Boot image need to be verified
(bootloader)  Recovery image need to be verified
(bootloader)  Bootloader Version: 001.001.000
(bootloader) *******************************************
OKAY [  0.000s]
finished. total time: 0.000s

My y530 is locked.

Sources:  http://www.dorylabs.com/how-to-unlock-bootloader-on-huawei-ascend-y530/


----------



## fitztu (Nov 10, 2014)

Could someone upload B189 CWM Backup?
I would like to downgrade through CWM from B504.
Thanks


----------



## Sak32009 (Nov 10, 2014)

Many phones that receive lollipop and we do not even have the CM11 

I am programmer, with the difficulty that some things I have forgotten since I quit two years ago but belonging that does not even know how to start.
If we join all may be able to bring CM11.

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Masoud255 (Nov 10, 2014)

*please help to unluck*

C:\Users\compaq-prisario\Desktop\Fastboot\Fastboot>fastboot oem get-bootinfo
                              ... INFO*******************************************

INFO Bootloader Lock State: LOCKED

INFO System State: need to verify
INFO Boot image need to be verified
INFO Recovery image need to be verified
INFO Bootloader Version: 001.001.000

INFO*******************************************

OKAY [  0.035s]
finished. total time: 0.035s


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 10, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> C:\Users\compaq-prisario\Desktop\Fastboot\Fastboot>fastboot oem get-bootinfo
> ... INFO*******************************************
> 
> INFO Bootloader Lock State: LOCKED
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not want to say obvious things but, have you guys tried "fastboot oem unlock" from the bootloader?


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 10, 2014)

*firmweare -stock rom for my huawei ascend y530*



IcemanSR said:


> I don't think that copying just apk by it self is enough. It requires some libs for it.
> If you wanna check if you done it properly try activating any livewallpaper from google play.

Click to collapse



Možete mi pomoći oko mog malog problema 
hello everyone 
can someone help me finding firmweare -stock rom for my huawei ascend y530 
y530-U00V100R001C293B185

thamk you


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah livewallpapers are not working, if you download one from play store it fails at installing stage and give this error "requires some features not supported on this device "


----------



## raulsmat (Nov 11, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> Možete mi pomoći oko mog malog problema
> hello everyone
> can someone help me finding firmweare -stock rom for my huawei ascend y530
> y530-U00V100R001C293B185
> ...

Click to collapse



  Try it http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...scend-y530/576080-firmware-b189-y530-u00.html


----------



## vladhed (Nov 11, 2014)

*scrolling wallpaper with Atom Launcher, no root needed*



ali60351 said:


> Hey guys I found a way to make that stupid wallpaper of ours to scroll system wide.
> 
> Requirements : Root and an alternative launcher ( default one wont work )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found this worked with stock everything and the Atom Launcher.
Selecting Home screen->Wallpaper mode = Scrolling was not enough, however, I had to create a custom theme, select multiWallPaper, select "Change wallpaper in order" and select the same image *twice*.


----------



## Masoud255 (Nov 11, 2014)

*b194 cwm worked*

 after unluck bootloader succsess flash cwm 

question : when i reboot system in cwm a confirmation asked  : disable flash recovery ye or no ? what is this?


----------



## noise tribe (Nov 11, 2014)

*[rom] y530 stock ++v.01*

[ROM] Y530 STOCK ++V.01

Hi All,
First of all let me thank all you member of this newborn community which is the Huawei y 530 ! Without you guys there would be no point in releasing this anyway.

Now what does this ROM have?

It is based on theHuawei y 530 Stock 4.3 ROM (latest EU ROM) but has been modded for better performance.

- Deodexed
- Zipaligned
- Rooted
- Busybox'd
- Has task killer tweaks
- /data/app functionality
- Multilanguage
- Rooted with Busybox 
- V6 Supercharged installed (Super UL, Bullet Proof, Nitro Lag, 100% charged)
-Derek Gordon GPS Optimization with AGPS Patch (Worldwide)
- Deleted unnecessary apps
-I/0 Ex4 optimization
-ActivoSpeeder | V3.4
- Adrenaline™ Engine | STOCK/CM 4.5 
- WTX-BURST 
- Pure Performances X
 Increase touchscreen sensitivity
 Less RAM usage through zipalign. | World first smart zipaligning
 Reduced /dbdata, /data, /sdcard usage of *.db files and faster database access. | World first smart sqlite optimizing
 Faster disk access through remount script (noatime, disabled barrier etc) | World first smart remounting
 Better network throughput from TCP tweaks and 3G tweaks
 Graphics Enhancement
 Overall Better Performance and Battery Life
 Less lags through LMK Tweak and Various VM Tweaks
 Faster SDCARD Read/Write Speed


CAMERA 

Features/Changelog :
• Changed label to Cyber-shot™
• Hacking audio parameter to allow change audio bitrate video upto 256kbps in media_profile
• Fix lower audio bitrate on T/TX/V changed to 156kbps (default)
• New Image Processing
• Fix JPEG Quality
• Fix sometimes glitches
• Added AR-Effect
• Added MotionShot
• Added MotiongraphForXperia
• Added Info-eye
• Added Social Live
• Added Timeshift Burst
• Added BackgroudDefocus

Extract the file into SD Card
Do restore via CWM with this step 

    MAKE SURE YOUR PHONE HAVE ENOUGH BATTERY LIFE (80%-100%)
    MAKE A FULLY BACKUP FOR ALL OF YOUR DATA
    MAKE SURE YOU COPIED THE CLOCKWORKMOD YOUR PRIMARY SD (avoid the Bad SD, and bad swapped configuration)
    DO FULL WIPE TO YOUR DEVICE 2x (flashing newer stock before is recommended)
    DO RESTORE VIA CWM SELECT RESTORE DATA
    REBOOT

    DONE


DOWNLOAD
https://meocloud.pt/link/063e432c-f774-49ff-b75d-a7cb0502714a/clockworkmod.rar/

DON'T FORGET TO PRESS THANKS BUTTON:good:


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 11, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> Možete mi pomoći oko mog malog problema
> hello everyone
> can someone help me finding firmweare -stock rom for my huawei ascend y530
> y530-U00V100R001C293B185
> ...

Click to collapse





noise tribe said:


> [ROM] Y530 STOCK ++V.01
> 
> Hi All,
> First of all let me thank all you member of this newborn community which is the Huawei y 530 ! Without you guys there would be no point in releasing this anyway.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did someone test this ROM? I'm not really sure I got the instructions right. So, first we backup data partition and then restore the clockworkmod folder as if it was a CWM backup? Finally, do we wipe data / factory reset two times and restore data backup?

PS.- I do not know if I got the sd card part right. Fortunately, I haven't been inside CWM recovery for some days and I don't recall I added options for sdcard0 (internal. primary?) at all.


----------



## noise tribe (Nov 11, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Did someone test this ROM? I'm not really sure I got the instructions right. So, first we backup data partition and then restore the clockworkmod folder as if it was a CWM backup? Finally, do we wipe data / factory reset two times and restore data backup?
> 
> PS.- I do not know if I got the sd card part right. Fortunately, I haven't been inside CWM recovery for some days and I don't recall I added options for sdcard0 (internal. primary?) at all.

Click to collapse





    MAKE SURE YOUR PHONE HAVE ENOUGH BATTERY LIFE (80%-100%)
    MAKE A FULLY BACKUP FOR ALL OF YOUR DATA
    MAKE SURE YOU COPIED THE CLOCKWORKMOD YOUR SD CARD
    DO FULL WIPE TO YOUR DEVICE 2x 
    DO RESTORE VIA CWM SELECT RESTORE DATA  
    REBOOT


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 11, 2014)

noise tribe said:


> MAKE SURE YOUR PHONE HAVE ENOUGH BATTERY LIFE (80%-100%)
> MAKE A FULLY BACKUP FOR ALL OF YOUR DATA
> MAKE SURE YOU COPIED THE CLOCKWORKMOD YOUR SD CARD
> DO FULL WIPE TO YOUR DEVICE 2x
> ...

Click to collapse



So, we just need to wipe data/factory reset two times, go to advanced restore and restore data partition from your CWM backup-custom ROM? I have never seen a ROM like this. But heck, i have a nandroid backup.


----------



## sladja (Nov 11, 2014)

Cybershot force close, rom is odexed.But good thing for me - downgrade from 510 to 189


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 12, 2014)

sladja said:


> Cybershot force close, rom is odexed.But good thing for me - downgrade from 510 to 189

Click to collapse



Same here


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 12, 2014)

How aboutt livewallpapers


----------



## pardalslb (Nov 12, 2014)

noise tribe said:


> [ROM] Y530 STOCK ++V.01
> 
> Hi All,
> First of all let me thank all you member of this newborn community which is the Huawei y 530 ! Without you guys there would be no point in releasing this anyway.
> ...

Click to collapse





One question, am i only able to update via CW recovery?

Im at work and im unable to change the recovery so i was trying to update the same way i did with the update to b189.

Is it possible?


----------



## mr.masoud (Nov 12, 2014)

tnnnnnnnnnnnnx very much broooooo
هنز نزد ایرانیان است و بس!!!!!


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 12, 2014)

noise tribe said:


> [ROM] Y530 STOCK ++V.01
> 
> Hi All,
> First of all let me thank all you member of this newborn community which is the Huawei y 530 ! Without you guys there would be no point in releasing this anyway.
> ...

Click to collapse



I discovered that this stock has no themes package, and when i try to manually install from my backup it fails, what do I do then ? I really need themes the default one is annoying me........!

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




pardalslb said:


> One question, am i only able to update via CW recovery?
> 
> Im at work and im unable to change the recovery so i was trying to update the same way i did with the update to b189.
> 
> Is it possible?

Click to collapse



Thats the only possible way of doing this as it has been odexed i dont think if it can be flashed as you what to because its  .tar.a or something like that format not   .APP  update format.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 12, 2014)

Does anybody know and recommend a good audio mod? Been trying viper4android, it works, changes the sound and feels overall better, however I expect better sound quality.


----------



## radeon9550 (Nov 12, 2014)

*extemebeats*



CENTSOARER said:


> Does anybody know and recommend a good audio mod? Been trying viper4android, it works, changes the sound and feels overall better, however I expect better sound quality.

Click to collapse





I use extremebeats

Combined with  jetaudioplayer

For me is the best combination ever

Of coruse u need a decent pair of headphones too

But u will feel the diference....

Try it


----------



## raulsmat (Nov 12, 2014)

PlayerPro, another good option.

And a decent pair of headphones, of course


----------



## kendmclean (Nov 13, 2014)

*no issues what so ever*



Alf921 said:


> Then there is no way to root properly the Huawei Y530...?

Click to collapse



Im only on page 30 of 50 as I read the entire thread before asking questions so I apologize in advance if this has already been fixed, solved, or patched. I unlocked bootloader with official code from Huawei, then rooted with root genius, then installed SU then updated binaries, installed busybox and haven't had any issues what so ever. checked with root checker pro and everything is good. I will say after rooting device it rebooted, went into recovery made a backup automatically, then restarted as if for the first time with all calls, texts wiped, and took me into the first steps of a new device as in country, wifi setup, google account ect..... all my photos were still in device as well as all the folders that were there prior, as well as root. so ya just sayin


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 13, 2014)

radeon9550 said:


> I use extremebeats
> 
> Combined with  jetaudioplayer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell, yeah! That's more like it! ExtremeBeats+DSPManager (Ponqualizer)+Vanilla Music Player and I won't ever need any paid audio app. Thanks!


----------



## Zoidiano0 (Nov 13, 2014)

*what I told ya*



CENTSOARER said:


> Hell, yeah! That's more like it! ExtremeBeats+DSPManager (Ponqualizer)+Vanilla Music Player and I won't ever need any paid audio app. Thanks!

Click to collapse



What a told ya,, 

Enjoy the goodnthing is thr y530a pretty good build in amp that fits with the xpextremebreats mod  
I just love the audio it comes out


----------



## kakamod (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm testing for y530, really it's hard to control!


----------



## kakamod (Nov 13, 2014)

unrooting from superSU. so can we assume that supersu causes the SD card issue and not towelroot? anyway to go safely to root ?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 13, 2014)

kakamod said:


> unrooting from superSU. so can we assume that supersu causes the SD card issue and not towelroot? anyway to go safely to root ?

Click to collapse



Yes, we can. While you don't install superSU you will have robot, otherwise, superSU won't ask permisssion to SU. The only way I've found that everything works is to use KingRoot with its own SU binary installed By Root Genius. If it says your phone  is very tough to root try using towelroot method and retry with Root Genius, options Root it por Quick Root.


----------



## raulsmat (Nov 13, 2014)

Root Genius and King Root is the correct option. They don't cause sd issues.


----------



## pardalslb (Nov 13, 2014)

*Regarding the ROM*

First of all , thx for the rom and the recovery.

I have some questions and things to point :

1st: The notification bar is OF 

2nd : Root is off , i used towelroot, till now i didn't have the issue of the internal sd being unavailable

3rd: I did a factory reset and the themes came back and also the notification bar but the majority of the apps that come with the rom are gone.
Is this normal or does it mean that i lost the rom and what i have now is the default b189 build?

Thx again for everything


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 13, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> First of all , thx for the rom and the recovery.
> 
> I have some questions and things to point :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its true, they have removed some apps, like android browser replaced with opera, Google drive, chrome e.t.c removed


----------



## pardalslb (Nov 13, 2014)

*After factory reset*



barakaakyoo said:


> Its true, they have removed some apps, like android browser replaced with opera, Google drive, chrome e.t.c removed

Click to collapse



What i would like to know is if the changes to the rom are maintained after a factory reset.

i understand that the apps are gone, but are the performance changes still on?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 13, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> What i would like to know is if the changes to the rom are maintained after a factory reset.
> 
> i understand that the apps are gone, but are the performance changes still on?

Click to collapse



The performance is great for sure


----------



## AndroidSpaceMonkey (Nov 13, 2014)

*Working Root?*

Hey guys, so I've looked through this forum thread and seen that many people are suggesting TowelRoot or SRSRoot and although it's been proven to work for some I'm having nothing but failure so I figured I would try and supply some information on the hope that someone would be able to help me out with this.

*Model Number:*
HUAWEI Y530-U00
*Android Version:*
4.3
*Baseband Version*
01760
*Kernel Version*
3.4.0+
[email protected] #1
*Build Number*
Y530-U00V100R001C900B189
*Custom Version*
CUSTC432D003

So what i've been doing is connecting the Phone to my system (Windows 8.1) in debug mode and also with Unknown Source allowed (as it was suggested in videos)....With TowelRoot it just come back with the message  "You should now have root, no reboot required" after 2 seconds of pressing the "make it rain" button...but when I check with SuperUser is says it's not rooted, and with SRSRoot it goes through a few of the roots and then gets to "Auto Root Failed on this device".

I would greatly appreciate a root for this device as I do love it but without the ability to move to SD there is very little room on it.

Regards
AM


----------



## pardalslb (Nov 13, 2014)

AnimatingMonkey said:


> Hey guys, so I've looked through this forum thread and seen that many people are suggesting TowelRoot or SRSRoot and although it's been proven to work for some I'm having nothing but failure so I figured I would try and supply some information on the hope that someone would be able to help me out with this.
> 
> *Model Number:*
> HUAWEI Y530-U00
> ...

Click to collapse



U can use vroot 1.7.9 to root without issues with internal sd. The bad part is the chinese superuser. But u can cange to kingroot with some work.

Vroot works.


----------



## AndroidSpaceMonkey (Nov 13, 2014)

pardalslb said:


> U can use vroot 1.7.9 to root without issues with internal sd. The bad part is the chinese superuser. But u can cange to kingroot with some work.
> 
> Vroot works.

Click to collapse



So looks like VRoot is now called iRoot and I used 1.7.9.2 (English & Chinese Version) but it never worked, after it said it was rooting and rebooting it ended on this message (Image Attached)

Is there something specific that needs to be done other then having Debug mode on and clicking on the Root button of iRoot?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 13, 2014)

AnimatingMonkey said:


> So looks like VRoot is now called iRoot and I used 1.7.9.2 (English & Chinese Version) but it never worked, after it said it was rooting and rebooting it ended on this message (Image Attached)
> 
> Is there something specific that needs to be done other then having Debug mode on and clicking on the Root button of iRoot?

Click to collapse




Use towelroot, it will tell you have root. Immediately after towelroot use Root Genius, if it was rooted and Root Genius detects your root it will give you the Quick Root option, if not, use the Root it option. My point is, use this tools as you can, they both will give you root some way or another in the b189 and b185 firmware. It's tricky I know. Don't get why superSU mounts sdcard0 using root as the owner instead of system.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 13, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Use towelroot, it will tell you have root. Immediately after towelroot use Root Genius, if it was rooted and Root Genius detects your root it will give you the Quick Root option, if not, use the Root it option. My point is, use this tools as you can, they both will give you root some way or another in the b189 and b185 firmware. It's tricky I know. Don't get why superSU mounts sdcard0 using root as the owner instead of system.

Click to collapse



I did the same tric on firmware B510 
and had root access with no sd issues


----------



## AndroidSpaceMonkey (Nov 13, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Use towelroot, it will tell you have root. Immediately after towelroot use Root Genius, if it was rooted and Root Genius detects your root it will give you the Quick Root option, if not, use the Root it option. My point is, use this tools as you can, they both will give you root some way or another in the b189 and b185 firmware. It's tricky I know. Don't get why superSU mounts sdcard0 using root as the owner instead of system.

Click to collapse



I used TowelRoot followed by Root Genius and after 10 minutes of it trying to root it it came back with "such a tough phone! Root...failed"

Not 100% what i'm doing wrong here when everyone is saying that these solutions have worked for others but it's starting to drive me crazy.


----------



## vladhed (Nov 13, 2014)

*unlock bootloader first, then root?*



AnimatingMonkey said:


> I used TowelRoot followed by Root Genius and after 10 minutes of it trying to root it it came back with "such a tough phone! Root...failed"
> 
> Not 100% what i'm doing wrong here when everyone is saying that these solutions have worked for others but it's starting to drive me crazy.

Click to collapse



What about unlocking the bootloader first?  Some in this thread are saying that is required.  I, too, have had no luck rooting my Y530-U051 using a multitude of programs/apps, but I don't have an unlocked bootloader (mainly because I don't want my phone reset - i finally got it the way I like it).


----------



## raulsmat (Nov 13, 2014)

vladhed said:


> What about unlocking the bootloader first?  Some in this thread are saying that is required.  I, too, have had no luck rooting my Y530-U051 using a multitude of programs/apps, but I don't have an unlocked bootloader (mainly because I don't want my phone reset - i finally got it the way I like it).

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## AndroidSpaceMonkey (Nov 13, 2014)

vladhed said:


> What about unlocking the bootloader first?  Some in this thread are saying that is required.  I, too, have had no luck rooting my Y530-U051 using a multitude of programs/apps, but I don't have an unlocked bootloader (mainly because I don't want my phone reset - i finally got it the way I like it).

Click to collapse



I'll try that then, I emailed [email protected] with my Serial Number, IMEI & Produce ID as outlined in this forum post (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81) but been told it can take up to 3 days to get a reply from Huawei, I also tried a few "Unlock Code" websites but all the websites are giving me the same code and it's not working with it, does anyone know of a accurate tutorial on how to do it?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 13, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> The performance is great for sure

Click to collapse



Does it? I frankly don't understand that ROM. It's little more than a nandroid backup with base ROM + tweaks or maybe I just don't get it. Once I flashed the ROM i found it was not rooted, after rooting I found it didn't have busybox binary installed inside system/xbin or system/bin folder, once I installed busybox manually and managed link2SD to operate I found a lot of ODEX files, recently I found out rngd (the entropy daemon) wasn't running from boot and discovered that, while there are scripts inside /system/etc/init.d folder, they are not running at boot. So, I felt the change in performance but maybe because it was an upgrade from B185 to B189. I'm gonna test if services.jar is patched using zeppelinrox's supercharger script.... wouldn't be surprised if it's not patched at all.


Or maybe I did not flash it correctly...


----------



## AndroidSpaceMonkey (Nov 14, 2014)

*Conformation Of Root - Y530-U00*

Let me start with saying a thank you to this forum for all it's help and advice.

So now that I finally got it working i wanted to make a little post on what I did to do it in case someone else find it to be difficult to do.
*note this will wipe your phone and all it's data so *BACK IT UP*....also this has worked for me without issue but thats not to say that you won't have issue so use at own risk*

For clarification these are my phone specs:
*Model Number:*
HUAWEI Y530-U00
*Android Version:*
4.3
*Baseband Version*
01760
*Kernel Version*
3.4.0+
[email protected] #1
*Build Number*
Y530-U00V100R001C900B189
*Custom Version*
CUSTC432D003

So to start with you will need to unlock your bootloader before you're able to root it, to do this you can use Huawei's free service using the following steps:


IcemanSR said:


> Huawei Y530
> Official Huawei Bootloader unlock (for those who don't know yet)
> Send email to  : [email protected]
> Email needs to contain following info :
> ...

Click to collapse



Post can be found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81

Once you have received your Bootloader code from Huawei make a note of it and do the following:
Download the Android SDK (I suggest the slim version), you can get this by Googling AndroidSDKSlim.zip and downloading from Dev-Host

Once downloaded extract the files to a folder, inside the folder hold down shift and right-click then click on "Open Command Window Here"

On your device enter development mode and activate USB Debugging and then turn off the device (ensuring that fast boot is also turned off)

With your device turned off, hold down the Volume Down button and then hold down the power button, a screen will appear and near the bottom is will say "Lock Status - Locked", once this screen appears plug your phone into your PC and enter the following into the CMD Window

fastboot oem unlock 1234567890

(replace 1234567890 with the Unlock code received in the email from Huawei)

Once it has worked your phone will restart (if it doesn't after 1 minute then turn it on manually), your phone will then start to run through the process of restoring your phone back to factory settings but with an unlocked bootloader.

After it's finishing it will turn on and stop, if it doesn't turn itself back on and stays off for 1 minute manually turn it back on, you will be met with setup for your phone via your wifi settings, phone name, and everything you would usually see when setting up the phone for the first time.

Now that your phone is unlocked you can now start the root.

Download Root Genius 1.8.7 (do a Google Search) and after its been downloaded just open the exe (no install required) and connect your phone to the PC (turned on) after it's connected it will give you the message that you will need to agree to and then you can root.

Follow all the instructions given to you on the PC and on your phone screen (application acceptance will be needed so stay alert to allow)

After it restarts the device several time and disconnects and reconnects to your PC you will see a message that says "Gratz Root Successfully!"

Now that you're footed head to your home screen and you'll see Kinguser which will indicate the root has gone through correctly.

Hope you all have fun rooting your devices, here are some posts and YouTube videos that helped me out when rooting my device.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cOUseflKNE
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1881435&page=2


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 14, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Does it? I frankly don't understand that ROM. It's little more than a nandroid backup with base ROM + tweaks or maybe I just don't get it. Once I flashed the ROM i found it was not rooted, after rooting I found it didn't have busybox binary installed inside system/xbin or system/bin folder, once I installed busybox manually and managed link2SD to operate I found a lot of ODEX files, recently I found out rngd (the entropy daemon) wasn't running from boot and discovered that, while there are scripts inside /system/etc/init.d folder, they are not running at boot. So, I felt the change in performance but maybe because it was an upgrade from B185 to B189. I'm gonna test if services.jar is patched using zeppelinrox's supercharger script.... wouldn't be surprised if it's not patched at all.
> 
> 
> Or maybe I did not flash it correctly...

Click to collapse



you're right you know, performance is some what good in it, because of what things its missing, what can I call it? Its no Rom but nandroid  backup, so there are a lot of things missing, even themes are missing, the only thing i found it cool its the performance of 3g+, but because they are not willing to tell me how to get things which are missing to work correctly, I switched to my B510 anyway, and about root u are also right, it has kinguser but has no root access as described


----------



## Getoari (Nov 15, 2014)

Now that we have a custom recovery can I downgrade from B194 to B189 ?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 15, 2014)

Getoari said:


> Now that we have a custom recovery can I downgrade from B194 to B189 ?

Click to collapse



Yes. noise tribe's ROM is based on B189 firmware. Flash it and you'll be there. It is fully  compatible with our CWM. Just don't expect al those features listed, you are even going to need to robot again.


----------



## Getoari (Nov 15, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yes. noise tribe's ROM is based on B189 firmware. Flash it and you'll be there. It is fully  compatible with our CWM. Just don't expect al those features listed, you are even going to need to robot again.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the reply I tried that ROM but I can't flash it I get the following log:


....
No MD5 verification performed
erasing boot before restore...
retoring boot image...
system.img not found. Skipping restore of /system.
retoring data...
error while restoring /data!

P.S
In the beginning I also get:

Could not find reference MD5 for:
boot.img
chache.ext4.tar
chache.ext4.tar.a
data.ext4.tar

EDIT:
I think I re-extract the folder and put it in my sd and it worked thank you


----------



## fitztu (Nov 15, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hello boys and girls.
> It took some time but finally, thanks mostly to the previous work made by crazytiti with the Phicomm C230, I can release this CWM recovery image, tested with a Huawei Y530-U051 device, firmware B185. As always, this is released AS IS with the best intention for you to *TEST*, but no warranty at all. It's a CWM v6.0.5.1, before you flash, test with "fastboot boot recovery.img", if you think it's OK to rely on it you can flash it with "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". Make a backup as complete as you can and please don't blame me for nothing that can happen to your phones. I repeat (once again) I am no developer, so if you distrust me, you better obey your guts.
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> Now, THE LINK: https://mega.co.nz/#!X9NxxCxZ!SxJ6tIODCB76YqRtCztwAwyL4Vn-mbY1bUpOMqRbIMI
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,
I have a question.
Is this recovery only backup and restore system, boot and recovery partition?
Because even if I restore my phone from another's backup with different Version firmware, the OEMSBL_ver and OEMSBL_verlist are still the same.
And if we need downgrade with OTA method through recovery, we need change this two files.
Is it possible making backup and restore together with OEMSBL_ver and OEMSBL_verlist?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 15, 2014)

fitztu said:


> Hello,
> I have a question.
> Is this recovery only backup and restore system, boot and recovery partition?
> Because even if I restore my phone from another's backup with different Version firmware, the OEMSBL_ver and OEMSBL_verlist are still the same.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, only conventional partitions and mountpoints are supported. I'm not the right person to answer this question, muy guess is, if they are conventional partitions, then it would be possible.


----------



## dimspace (Nov 16, 2014)

You can now get the code online without having to email Huawei
http://en.club.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?mod=unlock&action=apply

Allegedly 


```
fastboot oem unlock UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
```

Also works as well.


----------



## mr.masoud (Nov 17, 2014)

dimspace said:


> you can now get the code online without having to email huawei
> http://en.club.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?mod=unlock&action=apply
> 
> allegedly
> ...

Click to collapse



not support y530!


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ciubi93 (Nov 17, 2014)

*custom rom request*

now we have cwm for this device, can anyone create a custom rom  or to adapt   custom rom  from g510 to y530. Is posible that , any developer can ????


----------



## mr.masoud (Nov 18, 2014)

hello. I  have sent 3 emails via 3 different Email sevices and I have recived no reply so far after 5 day!!!!really need bootloader unlock code....


----------



## raulsmat (Nov 18, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> hello. I  have sent 3 emails via 3 different Email sevices and I have recived no reply so far after 5 day!!!!really need bootloader unlock code....

Click to collapse



I have recived no reply as well...


----------



## Masoud255 (Nov 18, 2014)

hi  please tell mewhat's clearly option is currect 

advance restore > restore data ? 
(DO RESTORE VIA CWM SELECT RESTORE DATA )
!!
or :
restore from sd select new rom > yes restore 

thanks


----------



## AndroidSpaceMonkey (Nov 19, 2014)

*QUESTION*

Hey guys, so this may have been asked before but couldn't find it so thought it was worth asking.

On the Huawei Y530 the front facing camera has a VERY low frame rate when in low light obviously to capture as much light as possible to take cleaner images BUT I was wondering if there is a patch the community has made that increases the frame rate or allows the user to modify the the settings for it like gamma, exposure, etc?

If not has anyone with technical experience attempted to replace the front camera with a better spec model as a project and if so what where the results of this?


----------



## Getoari (Nov 20, 2014)

noise tribe said:


> [ROM] Y530 STOCK ++V.01
> 
> Hi All,
> First of all let me thank all you member of this newborn community which is the Huawei y 530 ! Without you guys there would be no point in releasing this anyway.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the ROM but I have a problem with WIFI tethering am I the only one ?


----------



## maerhomaerho (Nov 20, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hello boys and girls.
> It took some time but finally, thanks mostly to the previous work made by crazytiti with the Phicomm C230, I can release this CWM recovery image, tested with a Huawei Y530-U051 device, firmware B185. As always, this is released AS IS with the best intention for you to *TEST*, but no warranty at all. It's a CWM v6.0.5.1, before you flash, test with "fastboot boot recovery.img", if you think it's OK to rely on it you can flash it with "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". Make a backup as complete as you can and please don't blame me for nothing that can happen to your phones. I repeat (once again) I am no developer, so if you distrust me, you better obey your guts.
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> Now, THE LINK: https://mega.co.nz/#!X9NxxCxZ!SxJ6tIODCB76YqRtCztwAwyL4Vn-mbY1bUpOMqRbIMI
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!
That worked great for me too.
I even used the tool flashify (from the playstore) to flash it on my U00 B186. The whole thing took only 20 secs!!


----------



## mr.masoud (Nov 21, 2014)

waiting for unlock code....................................................................................!


----------



## ciubi93 (Nov 21, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> waiting for unlock code....................................................................................!

Click to collapse



try that method, at me work

forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81


----------



## tarinka (Nov 21, 2014)

Recovery dont work for me, on B 512, bootloader unlock, root, everything is fine. Adb drivers work when write in the command window "adb reboot bootloader". Fastboot rescue mode appears. When write "fastboot boot recovery.img" nothing happens. No such file or directory, and i copy recovery img to platform tools, please someone help !


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 21, 2014)

tarinka said:


> Recovery dont work for me, on B 512, bootloader unlock, root, everything is fine. Adb drivers work when write in the command window "adb reboot bootloader". Fastboot rescue mode appears. When write "fastboot boot recovery.img" nothing happens. No such file or directory, and i copy recovery img to platform tools, please someone help !

Click to collapse



It is not necesarily the recovery not working. You have not tested it yet. Are you logged with administrator account? Have you tried re-downloading recovery.img? Optionally, if you have a backup of your factory recovery, you may try to flash it directly once you download again. I hope you succeed.


----------



## mario323 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello.
I have extracted update.app from stock rom and i have question.
Can i make somehow from this files, the .zip file to install with recovery?


----------



## mr.masoud (Nov 21, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> try that method, at me work
> 
> forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81

Click to collapse



Not works via hotmail and gmail


----------



## tarinka (Nov 21, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> It is not necesarily the recovery not working. You have not tested it yet. Are you logged with administrator account? Have you tried re-downloading recovery.img? Optionally, if you have a backup of your factory recovery, you may try to flash it directly once you download again. I hope you succeed.

Click to collapse



How to make backup of factory recovery and how to flash it directly ?

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------

My problem is when i conect to fastboot, my windows 7 didn't recognize anymore, adb drivers dont work when phone is in fastboot mode. When plug without fastboot it recognize him, what to doo ?
Google say this about my problem http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/46142/fastboot-doesnt-see-device


----------



## Ghione94 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Root*

Hi guys can i ask you what is the more secure metodh to root the huawuei y530? I hear about some problems rooting this phone. About memory and i dont want to fall in the same problem. Can you help me? Phone model Huawuei Y530-U00


----------



## mr.masoud (Nov 22, 2014)

Ghione94 said:


> Hi guys can i ask you what is the more secure metodh to root the huawuei y530? I hear about some problems rooting this phone. About memory and i dont want to fall in the same problem. Can you help me? Phone model Huawuei Y530-U00

Click to collapse



yeah you will have some problems after roting by towelroot.
I have rooted by using vroot 1.7.8 and I have no problem....
you can also use kingoroot


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 22, 2014)

tarinka said:


> How to make backup of factory recovery and how to flash it directly ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure it will work when it gets flashed. You can try with flashify for root users or Nandroid Mánager to get it done directly from your phone. Those apps are in Play Store. If you use FOSS, in Fdroid you can use the Performance Control app that includes an option to flash recovery. Use flashify, as someone already reported is working.


----------



## maerhomaerho (Nov 22, 2014)

I've used 4 rooting software so far. Definitely the best one for me is RootGenius.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tarinka (Nov 22, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> I'm pretty sure it will work when it gets flashed. You can try with flashify for root users or Nandroid Mánager to get it done directly from your phone. Those apps are in Play Store. If you use FOSS, in Fdroid you can use the Performance Control app that includes an option to flash recovery. Use flashify, as someone already reported is working.

Click to collapse



Please tell me how to flash with Nandroid manager step by step ?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 22, 2014)

maerhomaerho said:


> I've used 4 rooting software so far. Definitely the best one for me is RootGenius.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Simply use tower root, dont install superSU, then use RootGenius select quick root option, there you will have root with no issues........ hope it helps you


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 23, 2014)

tarinka said:


> Please tell me how to flash with Nandroid manager step by step ?

Click to collapse



0. Put recovery.img file you downloaded from MEGA into your SD card.
1. Install Nandroid Manager from Play Store.
2. Open Nandroid Manager.
3. Give it root permissions.
4. In Nandroid Manager GUI, go to Recovery tab.
5. Select Install recovery option.
6. Browse to your recovery.img file in your SD card.
7. Confirm installation.


----------



## tarinka (Nov 23, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> 0. Put recovery.img file you downloaded from MEGA in your SD card.
> 1. Install Nandroid Manager from Play Store.
> 2. Open Nandroid Mánager.
> 3. Give it robot permissions.
> ...

Click to collapse



All done, thanx a lot, but one small question, when i go to cwm recovery, and mark reboot system now, get this
 Rom may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix ? 
THIS CAN NOT BE UNDONE. What to do ?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 23, 2014)

tarinka said:


> All done, thanx a lot, but one small question, when i go to cwm recovery, and mark reboot system now, get this
> Rom may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix ?
> THIS CAN NOT BE UNDONE. What to do ?

Click to collapse



Go ahead and select yes disable stock recovery flash on reboot.......!


----------



## Sak32009 (Nov 23, 2014)

months and months and still nothing....


----------



## tarinka (Nov 23, 2014)

Sak32009 said:


> months and months and still nothing....

Click to collapse



To unlock bootloader ?


----------



## Sak32009 (Nov 23, 2014)

tarinka said:


> To unlock bootloader ?

Click to collapse



Custom rom.


----------



## tarinka (Nov 23, 2014)

Sak32009 said:


> Custom rom.

Click to collapse



On modaco forum, 09 Oct 2014 i ask Chill360 and he said this :
It looks like no one is working on the Y530. There isn't even a custom recovery available for it yet as far as I can see. The Y530 has a different chipset from the Y300/G510 and would require creating a device tree from scratch which is something I can't do especially without having the device to work with.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 23, 2014)

tarinka said:


> On modaco forum, 09 Oct 2014 i ask Chill360 and he said this :
> It looks like no one is working on the Y530. There isn't even a custom recovery available for it yet as far as I can see. The Y530 has a different chipset from the Y300/G510 and would require creating a device tree from scratch which is something I can't do especially without having the device to work with.

Click to collapse



I would like to ask something about this phone, is livewallpaper unavailable due to its Rom or its hardware


----------



## maerhomaerho (Nov 23, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Simply use tower root, dont install superSU, then use RootGenius select quick root option, there you will have root with no issues........ hope it helps you

Click to collapse



Thnx, but I finally managed with RootGenius only, and I had no issues...! Am I lucky??


----------



## Getoari (Nov 23, 2014)

noise tribe said:


> [ROM] Y530 STOCK ++V.01
> 
> Hi All,
> First of all let me thank all you member of this newborn community which is the Huawei y 530 ! Without you guys there would be no point in releasing this anyway.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have trouble with WIFI tethering can anyone confirm that they have the same problem ?
You can connect to the created wifi hotspot but the internet doesn't work in the device connected to the hotspot.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 23, 2014)

maerhomaerho said:


> Thnx, but I finally managed with RootGenius only, and I had no issues...! Am I lucky??

Click to collapse



I guess you are !..... its sometimes do and sometimes have to do it like that


----------



## mario323 (Nov 23, 2014)

How can I install back stock rom?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 23, 2014)

mario323 said:


> To return to stockowego rom?

Click to collapse



I dont get it, can you ask it again


----------



## ciubi93 (Nov 23, 2014)

CUstom rom please,........................!!!¡!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sak32009 (Nov 23, 2014)

tarinka said:


> On modaco forum, 09 Oct 2014 i ask Chill360 and he said this :
> It looks like no one is working on the Y530. There isn't even a custom recovery available for it yet as far as I can see. The Y530 has a different chipset from the Y300/G510 and would require creating a device tree from scratch which is something I can't do especially without having the device to work with.

Click to collapse



cyanogenmod would give life to this phone. Too bad


----------



## kampinie (Nov 23, 2014)

*CWM*



noise tribe said:


> [ROM] Y530 STOCK ++V.01
> 
> Hi All,
> First of all let me thank all you member of this newborn community which is the Huawei y 530 ! Without you guys there would be no point in releasing this anyway.
> ...

Click to collapse



 First of all congratulations for you effort to ease our life 
It looks like I've stuck with problem not reported yet. Everything went OK but after reboot from CWM after last message that restore is OK I got error E: Invalid command argument. I can't find solution for this so I had to revert to the retail ROM.
Any suggesstion for reason is appreciated.


----------



## vagos1988 (Nov 24, 2014)

mistake delete


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 24, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> I would like to ask something about this phone, is livewallpaper unavailable due to its Rom or its hardware

Click to collapse



I highly doubt it is a hardware limitation. I even think you could underclock the GPU and still have decent performance and better battery life. We could try to push to /system an odexed version of LiveWallpaper and LiveWallpaperpicker apks compatible with 4.3.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 24, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> I highly doubt it is a hardware limitation. I even think you could underclock the GPU and still have decent performance and better battery life. We could try to push to /system an odexed version of LiveWallpaper and LiveWallpaperpicker apks compatible with 4.3.

Click to collapse



I did that but livewallpaper picker couldn't detect any livewallpaper in the phone, i tried odexed one from Huawei Y300 Rom


----------



## mr.masoud (Nov 24, 2014)

hey ..... I have not recived any unlock code after 10 days........................!
any suggestion?????
I realy need CWM and still waiting for unlock code.....
plsssssssssssssss


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 24, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> hey ..... I have not recived any unlock code after 10 days........................!
> any suggestion?????
> I realy need CWM and still waiting for unlock code.....
> plsssssssssssssss

Click to collapse



Try looking in the junk mail, if its not there, open sent mail and open the oje you sent to them and resend it to them, i have unlocked several of these phone's bootloader as am a technician, sometimes it arives in three days or even with an hour, just try my opinion and you will receive the codes in 5minutes.........! If it doesn't am sorry may be am lucky i don't know.


----------



## mr.masoud (Nov 24, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Try looking in the junk mail, if its not there, open sent mail and open the oje you sent to them and resend it to them, i have unlocked several of these phone's bootloader as am a technician, sometimes it arives in three days or even with an hour, just try my opinion and you will receive the codes in 5minutes.........! If it doesn't am sorry may be am lucky i don't know.

Click to collapse



hahaha!!!!!
I know these bro
I have sent via 2 hotmail accounts and 1 gmail account!!!!


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 24, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> hahaha!!!!!
> I know these bro
> I have sent via 2 hotmail accounts and 1 gmail account!!!!

Click to collapse



Phuuuuuuu, i heard they now offer that process on their website but i haven't tried it yet


----------



## mr.masoud (Nov 24, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Phuuuuuuu, i heard they now offer that process on their website but i haven't tried it yet

Click to collapse



There is no y530 on their list!!!!


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 24, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> There is no y530 on their list!!!!

Click to collapse



This phone is really a crap, i regret being part of it.......!


----------



## yohanko (Nov 24, 2014)

Actually it's not that bad. 
I had far more problems with Samsung Galaxy mini2 s6500 or some Sony Xperia models than with Y530. 
Almost forgot, girlfriend has HTC Desire 500 (which is 2x more expensive then my Huawei here in Croatia) and keyboard disappears once a week.  

I have had this phone for about 5 months and not a single thing went wrong. 

I only have one problem. Low internal memory. Lost.dir or DCIM folder  (or both, dont know)
create some files that go up to 800 mb sometimes! And it was even more when i had more pics on the phone.
Don't know is that cache or something, but it's driving me mad sometimes 'cause I can't recive pics with viber until I delete those folders. 

And they keep always piling up. Don't know why. 
Phone rooted


----------



## afraaa (Nov 24, 2014)

some site says towelroot gonna root it .. anyone tried ?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 25, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> I did that but livewallpaper picker couldn't detect any livewallpaper in the phone, i tried odexed one from Huawei Y300 Rom

Click to collapse



Did you take *.odex files to /system/app?

On other news I have a very obnoxious problem with CPU scaling. I don't know why, but Android or some root app sets continuously the min cpufreq scaling value to 1.2 GHZ! I have tried tens of fixes, I even wrote a script to set normal values at boot, but they don't persist. Eventually android goes back to a 1.2 GHz minimum cpu speed and obviously, my battery life is really a nightmare. CPU Spy gets some other frequencies lectures, but max speed goes 98% and higher. As it sets minimum to 1.2 GHz, my phone goes from max CPU speed to Deep Sleep. I'm so angry with this!

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




yohanko said:


> Actually it's not that bad.
> I had far more problems with Samsung Galaxy mini2 s6500 or some Sony Xperia models than with Y530.
> Almost forgot, girlfriend has HTC Desire 500 (which is 2x more expensive then my Huawei here in Croatia) and keyboard disappears once a week.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



About the huge files, they are probably inside DCIM. Create a text file with some random text (LoremIpsum-esque) inside DCIM folder and name it *.thumbnails*. If there is an .thumbnails file you can safely delete it before doing this.

One other topic, people with different firmwares, could you make a fresh cwm backup and upload it somewhere? This could be an advatage to test different firmwares without modyfing some delicate partitions. Also, as a backup. I hav to say I am in the delicate situation that I don't have stock firmware not even as cwm backup. I don't think a factory reset will do.


|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

EDIT: About the first issue I wrote in this post I just want to give you a heads up on it. I don't know why but when you install AcDisplay, an app using Xposed framework, I believe there's a bug that changes scaling_min value in cpufreq configuration. I'm not developing the app, but it is a major problem if you are developing such a beautiful and useful app or if you are using it. So, could anyone help me to confirme this bug? Anyone trying to help should have Xposed framework installed and install AcDisplay.


----------



## mr.masoud (Nov 25, 2014)

This is the email I have sent to [email protected]:

Serial Number:C2Z7NB9431409883 
IMEI:353059023486054
Product ID:06544852
Model:HUAWEI Y530-U00

and===>>>  no reply yet.....


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 25, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> This is the email I have sent to [email protected]:
> 
> Serial Number:C2Z7NB9431409883
> IMEI:353059023486054
> ...

Click to collapse



can i try sending it to them? I may be lucky


----------



## mr.masoud (Nov 25, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> can i try sending it to them? I may be lucky

Click to collapse



oooh thank bro.........:good:


----------



## babakgol70 (Nov 25, 2014)

*downgrade*

Hi.

is any solution for downgrade y530???

I have installed b511 rom and it is very bad.
and now i can not downgrade to b189.

help


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 25, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> Hi.
> 
> is any solution for downgrade y530???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash the so-called Custom ROM with CWM. Make a Nandroid Backup before you do this. It still will be detected as B511, but all system files are gonna be B189. I think you can try at least.give it a shot.


----------



## babakgol70 (Nov 25, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Flash the so-called Custom ROM with CWM. Make a Nandroid Backup before you do this. It still will be detected as B511, but all system files are gonna be B189. I think you can try at least.give it a shot.

Click to collapse



thank you.
yes i have installed custom rom that is in page 74.
but it is b193.
can you give me a link to download b193 official rom?

thanks


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 25, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hello boys and girls.
> It took some time but finally, thanks mostly to the previous work made by crazytiti with the Phicomm C230, I can release this CWM recovery image, tested with a Huawei Y530-U051 device, firmware B185. As always, this is released AS IS with the best intention for you to *TEST*, but no warranty at all. It's a CWM v6.0.5.1, before you flash, test with "fastboot boot recovery.img", if you think it's OK to rely on it you can flash it with "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". Make a backup as complete as you can and please don't blame me for nothing that can happen to your phones. I repeat (once again) I am no developer, so if you distrust me, you better obey your guts.
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> Now, THE LINK: https://mega.co.nz/#!X9NxxCxZ!SxJ6tIODCB76YqRtCztwAwyL4Vn-mbY1bUpOMqRbIMI
> ...

Click to collapse



i can't mount any storage 
cant instal anything on this 
do you have a solution for this bug or another cwm ???


----------



## tarinka (Nov 25, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> i can't mount any storage
> cant instal anything on this
> do you have a solution for this bug or another cwm ???

Click to collapse



What version do you have ?


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 25, 2014)

tarinka said:


> What version do you have ?

Click to collapse



u 6.0.5.1  
i can't install anything becouse it can't mount storage


----------



## tarinka (Nov 25, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> u 6.0.5.1
> i can't install anything becouse it can't mount storage

Click to collapse



I mean version of y530 ? Try install cwm on second way, explained on page 81 first post.


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 25, 2014)

tarinka said:


> I mean version of y530 ? Try install cwm on second way, explained on page 81 first post.

Click to collapse



y530-u00
I will try it ..
but if it does not work ,what then.Is there any other cwm that I could instal


----------



## tarinka (Nov 25, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> y530-u00
> I will try it ..
> but if it does not work ,what then.Is there any other cwm that I could instal

Click to collapse



At this time no, as far as I know.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 25, 2014)

tarinka said:


> At this time no, as far as I know.

Click to collapse



nobody is complainig right now for the storage bug
I mean cmon' everybody needs cmw


----------



## babakgol70 (Nov 25, 2014)

*b193*

Hi.

one person please give me download link of B193 official firmware.


----------



## dimspace (Nov 26, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> This is the email I have sent to [email protected]:
> 
> Serial Number:C2Z7NB9431409883
> IMEI:353059023486054
> ...

Click to collapse



Try [email protected]

I waited four days with no reply. Tried that address, answer within an hour


----------



## tarinka (Nov 26, 2014)

dimspace said:


> Try [email protected]
> 
> I waited four days with no reply. Tried that address, answer within an hour

Click to collapse



I send to [email protected] and quickly recive code


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 26, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> nobody is complainig right now for the storage bug
> I mean cmon' everybody needs cmw

Click to collapse



No one else has reported this issue before. First things first: What filesystem do you use for your storage? Have you tried a fat32 just-formated external sd? What error reports CWM? Can you try to mount your external storage (/storage/sdcard1) and after this go to advanced menu in CWM and select report error? This last thing could not work since you report CWM is not mounting storage/sdcar0.

One other thing that could give some hint is to get info about your partition table.  You need a computer and adb shell to get this information. Connect your phone to the computer, reboot to recovery, open adb shell as root with su and run "parted /dev/block/mmcblk0" and use "p" as token, wait, copy an paste here the results, exit from GNU parted using "quit" and again do something similar for external sd (parted /dev/block/mmcblk1). As a reference, here is my partition info from the whole internal memory, obtained with parted:

```
~ # parted /dev/block/mmcblk0
parted /dev/block/mmcblk0
GNU Parted 1.8.8.1.179-aef3
Using /dev/block/mmcblk0
Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.
(parted) p
p
p
Model: MMC 004G90 (sd/mmc)
Disk /dev/block/mmcblk0: 3959MB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name      Flags
 1      17.4kB  542kB   524kB                sbl1
 2      542kB   574kB   32.8kB               sdi
 3      4194kB  4227kB  32.8kB               DDR
 4      8389kB  8901kB  512kB                rpm
 5      8901kB  9413kB  512kB                tz
 6      9413kB  15.1MB  5726kB               aboot
 7      15.1MB  16.2MB  1049kB               pad
 8      16.2MB  83.3MB  67.1MB               oeminfo
 9      83.3MB  87.5MB  4194kB               modemst1
10      87.5MB  91.7MB  4194kB               modemst2
11      92.3MB  193MB   101MB   fat16        modem
12      193MB   197MB   4194kB               fsg
13      197MB   197MB   1024B                fsc
14      197MB   197MB   8192B                ssd
15      197MB   231MB   33.6MB  ext4         log
16      235MB   302MB   67.1MB               bkbootup
17      302MB   310MB   8389kB  ext4         persist
18      310MB   323MB   12.6MB               boot
19      323MB   340MB   16.8MB               recovery
20      340MB   608MB   268MB   ext4         cust
21      608MB   810MB   201MB   ext4         cache
22      810MB   814MB   4194kB               misc
23      814MB   1887MB  1074MB  ext4         system
24      1887MB  2961MB  1074MB  ext4         userdata
25      2961MB  3959MB  998MB   fat32        grow

(parted) quit
quit
```

Spot the differences with yours, if any.


----------



## mr.masoud (Nov 27, 2014)

dimspace said:


> Try [email protected]
> 
> I waited four days with no reply. Tried that address, answer within an hour

Click to collapse



It works bro..... tannnnnnnnnnnnnnx very much....! kissssssss


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 27, 2014)

*Stock recovery.*

I really need right now a stock recovery,because when I try to enter recovery,it says this:RECOVERY IMAGE VERIFY FAILED! PLEASE UPDATE TO THE AUTHORIZED IMAGES.


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 27, 2014)

*Can't do anything*

O,and another problem:I,ve flashed the custom ROM from this forum,and now I DON'T HAVE A LAUNCHER OR A NOTIFICATION BAR!I can unlock the phone,but everything is black.But do not tell me to flash using recovery because MY RECOVERY IS NOT WORKING.As simple as that.


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 27, 2014)

tudorveyron said:


> I really need right now a stock recovery,because when I try to enter recovery,it says this:RECOVERY IMAGE VERIFY FAILED! PLEASE UPDATE TO THE AUTHORIZED IMAGES.

Click to collapse



i got it  but let me first discover how to upload it   hahah

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> No one else has reported this issue before. First things first: What filesystem do you use for your storage? Have you tried a fat32 just-formated external sd? What error reports CWM? Can you try to mount your external storage (/storage/sdcard1) and after this go to advanced menu in CWM and select report error? This last thing could not work since you report CWM is not mounting storage/sdcar0.
> 
> One other thing that could give some hint is to get info about your partition table.  You need a computer and adb shell to get this information. Connect your phone to the computer, reboot to recovery, open adb shell as root with su and run "parted /dev/block/mmcblk0" and use "p" as token, wait, copy an paste here the results, exit from GNU parted using "quit" and again do something similar for external sd (parted /dev/block/mmcblk1). As a reference, here is my partition info from the whole internal memory, obtained with parted:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't use my SDcard memory as main memory.should I try it ? 
I alreadyhave formated it to fat32.But when I go to cwm recovery and try : - instal zip -chose file from /storage/sdcard1 
A message comes up. .. E:can't mount storage/sdcard1 
I need a nandroid backup .Yeah. Shoul work with cwm.but same thing : backup and restore - backup to storage/sdcard1 
same mesaage  E:can't mount storage/sdcard1 .
I instaled the online nandroid backup and it worked just to get into cwm recovery and it started the backup but clearly says no memory . I tried it again this time it says 650 mb free.  and it stopped the backup . Now I dont have any memory left just 93mb internal and i dont have any Idea how to delete the stopped backup becouse its not good .it stopped in the middle.
when I connect it to my computer , yeah I have a lot memory  but on the phone still low memory warning .
I'm shure that the problem is in the cwm recovery that I instaled,
when i try the stock : fastboot boot name.img
i can go to storage ..
soo any Ideas on my problem to solve it 
Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 27, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> i got it  but let me first discover how to upload it   hahah
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems like CWM is recognizing your sdcard1 as sdcard0 (external as internal). A CWM backup takes more than 1 GB and this is why you are out of memory, because CWM can't accomplish to backup all your stuff in such a little space left. That's precisely why the default directory to backup is /storage/sdcard1 (external), internal sd never has enough space. In CWM, go to mounts and storage menu, can you mount any of the /storage/sdcardx mountpoints?

It's important to know some partition info in your device. Please, do what I said in my previous post with original recovery and again with CWM, if you don't feel that secure using console, at least connect your phone open adb shell and do a "cat /proc/mountpoints".

About the original recovery: link to the B194 recovery extracted with Huawei Update Extractor.

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




tudorveyron said:


> O,and another problem:I,ve flashed the custom ROM from this forum,and now I DON'T HAVE A LAUNCHER OR A NOTIFICATION BAR!I can unlock the phone,but everything is black.But do not tell me to flash using recovery because MY RECOVERY IS NOT WORKING.As simple as that.

Click to collapse



Yes, that custom ROM is not really helping here. I had the same issue. The thing that worked for me was to mount system, cache and data partitions, format the three of them, aditionally I wiped dalvik cache, all this with CWM. After that I restored my nandroid backup and rebooted. This may be risky, as you say your system at least works. As an easier solution I would push or copy any Launcher.apk to /system/app or /data/app and try to use this alternative launcher instead of whatever that custom ROM is carrying.

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 27, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> It seems like CWM is recognizing your sdcard1 as sdcard0 (external as internal). A CWM backup takes more than 1 GB and this is why you are out of memory, because CWM can't accomplish to backup all your stuff in such a little space left. That's precisely why the default directory to backup is /storage/sdcard1 (external), internal sd never has enough space. In CWM, go to mounts and storage menu, can you mount any of the /storage/sdcardx mountpoints?
> 
> It's important to know some partition info in your device. Please, do what I said in my previous post with original recovery and again with CWM, if you don't feel that secure using console, at least connect your phone open adb shell and do a "cat /proc/mountpoints".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will try that with stock..
yeah I tried b189 with huawei extractor and it boots up and mounts sdcard1 and sdcard0 simple as that it works 
but problem is that the stock dont have the option too backup and stuff you know .
i will try now b194 
i let you know if something changed


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 27, 2014)

*ADB?*

Yeah,but how to flash it?Should I use adb or something else?
Cause I don't know how to work with adb.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 27, 2014)

tudorveyron said:


> Yeah,but how to flash it?Should I use adb or something else?
> Cause I don't know how to work with adb.

Click to collapse



You will have to learn. The only difference here is the file to download, instead of recovery I named it B194_RECOVERY.img. Rename B194_RECOVERY.img to recovery.img and put this renamed file inside "platform tools" folder so you can flash it with the same instructions in that post.

Think about what you are doing. I don't think that flashing an original recovery will get you out of your problems. After all, the only thing this original recovery will do is to wipe data and cache partition, but won't modify the system you are using. You better try before to copy a launcher apk file to /system/app as I told you before.


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 27, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> I will try that with stock..
> yeah I tried b189 with huawei extractor and it boots up and mounts sdcard1 and sdcard0 simple as that it works
> but problem is that the stock dont have the option too backup and stuff you know .
> i will try now b194
> i let you know if something changed

Click to collapse



 maan I dont know what to do I'm running out of memory,cwm cant mount any storage,cant delete that backup that failed 
and the adb shell -- "cat /proc/mountpoints is not working says no device found, I have used adb today but now its not working.
MY MIND IS BLOWING


----------



## Gkikas (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everybody

I have found one huawei y530, in a reasonable price I recon as used, and I want this phone to be my second phone and run torque app for my car. Anybody can say to me an opinion about this phone and if there is any possibility that I can run torque? I have my main phone (LG optimus G-E975) but it isn't handy to have it on the dashboard and also receive calls etc. 

Looking forward for your thoughts and your replies!


----------



## babakgol70 (Nov 28, 2014)

Gkikas said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I have found one huawei y530, in a reasonable price I recon as used, and I want this phone to be my second phone and run torque app for my car. Anybody can say to me an opinion about this phone and if there is any possibility that I can run torque? I have my main phone (LG optimus G-E975) but it isn't handy to have it on the dashboard and also receive calls etc.
> 
> Looking forward for your thoughts and your replies!

Click to collapse



Hi.

what do you want by this phone? just run  torque app?

 is torque an app???
if yes. give me download link of that. i can test that on my y530.


----------



## Gkikas (Nov 28, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> Hi.
> 
> what do you want by this phone? just run  torque app?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes yes it is!

This is the paid one
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque&hl=el
and this is the free one
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torquefree&hl=el

Thanks!


----------



## babakgol70 (Nov 28, 2014)

Gkikas said:


> Yes yes it is!
> 
> This is the paid one
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque&hl=el
> ...

Click to collapse



I've installed " Torque Pro (OBD 2 & Car) v1.8.46 " on my y530 and app is very good working.everything is good.
but
I think there are some Adapters for this program. !!??!!
do you need to connect phone to an adapter???
if yes. : you can not connect adapter to y530 by cable.because y530 does not support usb otg.
and you can not enable usb otg on this phone never.

but if you can connect adapter by bluetooth . yes you can use this app fully.

do you understand?


----------



## Gkikas (Nov 28, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> I've installed " Torque Pro (OBD 2 & Car) v1.8.46 " on my y530 and app is very good working.everything is good.
> but
> I think there are some Adapters for this program. !!??!!
> do you need to connect phone to an adapter???
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh nice I didn't find that review. Yes there is an adaptor that you connect your car to and it connects via bluetooth to your phone. Thank you very very much for your answer. I had actually doubts, cause it seems that the android on this phone doesn't have a menu like the traditional android phones have so that's why I was worried. Thank you very much for your answer again!


----------



## CBlike (Nov 28, 2014)

*Huawei Y530*

is there a method to root this device or not yet?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 28, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> maan I dont know what to do I'm running out of memory,cwm cant mount any storage,cant delete that backup that failed
> and the adb shell -- "cat /proc/mountpoints is not working says no device found, I have used adb today but now its not working.
> MY MIND IS BLOWING

Click to collapse



Try "cat /proc/partitions" as root.


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 28, 2014)

OK,but how do i put Launcher.apk in system/app?Using adb,right?And B194 works with Orange?


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 28, 2014)

ADB won't see my device.Any solutions?


----------



## PieroV (Nov 28, 2014)

*Similarities to Moto-E*

Hi, this is my first post on XDA. English isn't my native language, I'll try to do my best...
First of all, thanks to everybody for the information, especially to CENTSOARER for the recovery and noise tribe for the ROM 
I've managed to flash it. I had problems with my old Kingston microSD (it was an old 2GB card), but I've solved with a brand new SDHC.

I've tried to read the whole discussion, but I didn't see a very useful information: our phone is very similar to Motorola Moto-E, except that the latter has 1GB of RAM.
Both the device have a snapdragon msm8610.
Moto-E already has some CMs, like Cyanogenmod 11 and 12, here on XDA.
I've never worked on a CM, but I've downloaded the sources, but I'm not very sure on modification to do.
I don't know especially about sensors (light, distance and accelerometer...).

I think that we can do something together and I hope that helps.

@tudorveyron : What OS are you using? If you are using Linux, have you permissions to write to USB? Did you try as root or as Administrator in Windows?
Did you enable USB Debug? (Settings -> Developers Options -> USB Debug)


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 28, 2014)

I am using Windows 7 and my PC reads the phone,but the ADB doesn't,and I thing my phone is in USB Debug mode.But even like that I can't access the settings or over things from my phone because sometimes it just boots up with no launcher,over times is just staying in a boot loop.


----------



## PieroV (Nov 28, 2014)

I had boot loop, too, but it was because I didn't remember to clean cache... Please try to go to CWM and do it.
If your phone is in debug mode, when you plug it, there is a notification. I think that you should see without a launcher, too.
Another reason for your problems could be that after you have flashed your phone, it lost permissions: you should give the permission to your computer again.


----------



## babakgol70 (Nov 28, 2014)

CBlike said:


> is there a method to root this device or not yet?

Click to collapse



use towelroot. if not work.
use vroot.


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 28, 2014)

Some problems here:I not have even a notification bar,and my recovery says that:Recovery image verify failed.Please update to the authorized images.
And ofter some reading,i have boot loop because my phone just can't read the launcher.
All I can do is enter in download mode(Volume up+Volume down+Power Button)and my PC reads it,but it still saying:Recovery image verify failed!


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 28, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Hi, this is my first post on XDA. English isn't my native language, I'll try to do my best...
> First of all, thanks to everybody for the information, especially to CENTSOARER for the recovery and noise tribe for the ROM
> I've managed to flash it. I had problems with my old Kingston microSD (it was an old 2GB card), but I've solved with a brand new SDHC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem am unable to flash rom to this 4ne is that the recovery cant mount scd1


----------



## PieroV (Nov 28, 2014)

tudorveyron said:


> Some problems here:I not have even a notification bar,and my recovery says that:Recovery image verify failed.Please update to the authorized images.
> And ofter some reading,i have boot loop because my phone just can't read the launcher.
> All I can do is enter in download mode(Volume up+Volume down+Power Button)and my PC reads it,but it still saying:Recovery image verify failed!

Click to collapse



Is your bootloader unlocked?


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes.But,if my bootloader is locked,why I just could root my phone?


----------



## PieroV (Nov 28, 2014)

Rooting doesn't depend on the bootloader, whereas recovery does.
As far as I know, when you root your device, you are using an exploit, so you have temporary root permissions, which you use to restore the "su" command, which is used on Unix system to become root.
The recovery image, instead, is loaded by the bootloader, so if the latter checks it and fails, it doesn't boot it...

Do you know what was your original firmware before flashing? And what model is your phone? U00 or U051?


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 28, 2014)

It,s U00 an it has B189


----------



## PieroV (Nov 28, 2014)

tudorveyron said:


> It,s U00 an it has B189

Click to collapse



This should be your firmware.
Follow this guide to extract it, then try to boot or flash the original recovery.


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok,but how to flash it?Any ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 28, 2014)

tudorveyron said:


> I am using Windows 7 and my PC reads the phone,but the ADB doesn't,and I thing my phone is in USB Debug mode. But even like that I can't access the settings or over things from my phone because sometimes it just boots up with no launcher,over times is just staying in a boot loop.

Click to collapse



If you flashed the custom ROM is possible you are not rooted (it says it's rooted, but it's not). The way your phone is detected by your PC can determine if you have ADB access to the phone too. This should not be a problem using CWM recovery, so try this:

0) Connect your phone to the PC
1) Boot into CWM recovery. If you flashed another recovery, you'll need to reflash CWM recovery using fastboot.
2) In CWM recovery GUI, mounts menu, mount system partition.
3) In your PC, copy the Launcher2.apk in the same directory where is adb.exe located
4) Use adb push to copy the apk file inside /system/app

```
adb push Launcher2.apk /system/app
```
5) Reboot and cross your fingers.

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------




tudorveyron said:


> Ok,but how to flash it?Any ideas?

Click to collapse



I f you want to go back to the original firmware then you should extract the zip file. You'll find a folder named "dload" after this. Put this folder in your sd card (in both of them if possible), not inside any other folder and boot into bootloader (adb reboot bootloader). The official update process should start after this.

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

Alternatively, if you only want to extract some partitions you better use Huawei Update Extractor (you can find it here at xda). With this tool you can extract from the official firmware all .img files for each and all of your partitions, this files can be flashed using fastboot. For example, if you only want to flash system partition, extract the correspondent .img file, boot into bootloader and flash it with 
	
	



```
fastboot flash system SYSTEM.img
```


---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------

Should I compile a CWM recovery with inverted mountpoints for sd cards? How many of you, guys, are having problems mounting /storage/sdcard1 (external sd) from CWM recovery?


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 28, 2014)

Good,but I can unlock bootloader in this state?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 28, 2014)

tudorveyron said:


> Good,but I can unlock bootloader in this state?

Click to collapse



As long as you can use fastboot you can unlock bootloader. Look, this is a very good guide to start tinkering with your phone.

You better start over. flashing the whole original firmware again or using huawei update extractor to extract boot, recovery, system img files and flash them thru fastboot and doing a factory reset after this.


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 28, 2014)

This happends when I try to flash:


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 28, 2014)

And that is my present recovery:


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 28, 2014)

thiis is it.Right ?


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 29, 2014)

*HELP ME*



CENTSOARER said:


> Try "cat /proc/partitions" as root.

Click to collapse



Can anyone help me.I have no idea what to do right now.When I conect my phone to my compuer 99% of the phone storage is free but on my phone not like that somthin' is messt up here i don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 29, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> thiis is it.Right ?

Click to collapse



OK, look, from your /proc/partitions the one thing that is kind of weird is the way your sdcard gets recognized by the system. Your sdcard is recognized as mmcblk1 and should be mmcblk1p1. This is something strange as every partitioning I've seen is indeed mmcblk1p1. There are raising more questions in my mind, but the final objective here is to get your sdcard formatted as it should be. 

So I'm gonna skip the "how did you formatted" part an go directly to the point, is this happening with other sd cards? If it is happening with other cards something is wrong with the way you are formatting the sd cards or the way your phone mounts them. If not, maybe, problem solved. If you can't test with another sd card try this with the one you have:

1) Assuming you know what is a partition and you know how to partition your sdcard (I recommend an sd adapter and EASUS Partition Master, which is free as in free beer), you should create one big primary fat32 partition with the total capacity minus 1MB and a second little 1MB sized primary partition. This way, the system should recognized the first as mmcblk1p1.

2) If you don't feel like partitioning sdcards or don't have an adapter. You could try different methods than the one you used to format your sdcard with a fat32 filesystem. But this, maybe, is like killing an elephant with slaps.

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




tudorveyron said:


> This happends when I try to flash:

Click to collapse



Find out if your bootloader is locked.... reboot into bootloader (adb reboot bootloader). Once in bootloader use fastboot to find out (fastboot oem get-bootinfo). It seems like it is locked.


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 29, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> OK, look, from your /proc/partitions the one thing that is kind of weird is the way your sdcard gets recognized by the system. Your sdcard is recognized as mmcblk1 and should be mmcblk1p1. This is something strange as every partitioning I've seen is indeed mmcblk1p1. There are raising more questions in my mind, but the final objective here is to get your sdcard formatted as it should be.
> 
> So I'm gonna skip the "how did you formatted" part an go directly to the point, is this happening with other sd cards? If it is happening with other cards something is wrong with the way you are formatting the sd cards or the way your phone mounts them. If not, maybe, problem solved. If you can't test with another sd card try this with the one you have:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I formated my external sd card to fat32 and it does not make any difference.But I assume that you know that my problem is the internal memory.
I have now line 90 mb just for apps when I connect it to my comp. you can see on the photo that I uploaded on my recent 
reply its over 900 mb free soo what about that 
or you was talking about the internal the whole time ?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 29, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> I formated my external sd card to fat32 and it does not make any difference.But I assume that you know that my problem is the internal memory.
> I have now line 90 mb just for apps when I connect it to my comp. you can see on the photo that I uploaded on my recent
> reply its over 900 mb free soo what about that
> or you was talking about the internal the whole time ?

Click to collapse



OK, I was talking about your CWM problem, not this.

They are both related, I think. First, you couldn't make a nandroid backup to your external sdcard because of the mmcblk1p1 problem I explained in my previous post. Second, you tried anyway to make a nandroid backup and CWM had to put it inside "data" partition. Data partition is where all the apps are going to be installed, so you have little space there, because of the failed backup. Your internal storage is in another partition, it has its own size, its own rules. What you need to get that space back is to delete the failed nandroid backup with a file manager tha can access root (like X-plore or Root Explorer or Ghost Commander), you need to configure it to have root and authorize its root access with Kinguser or superSU or whatever you use. After this go into /data or maybe /data/media and find a folder named "clockworkmod" and delete it. That should fix this full storage problem.


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 29, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> OK, I was talking about your CWM problem, not this.
> 
> They are both related, I think. First, you couldn't make a nandroid backup to your external sdcard because of the mmcblk1p1 problem I explained in my previous post. Second, you tried anyway to make a nandroid backup and CWM had to put it inside "data" partition. Data partition is where all the apps are going to be installed, so you have little space there, because of the failed backup. Your internal storage is in another partition, it has its own size, its own rules. What you need to get that space back is to delete the failed nandroid backup with a file manager tha can access root (like X-plore or Root Explorer or Ghost Commander), you need to configure it to have root and authorize its root access with Kinguser or superSU or whatever you use. After this go into /data or maybe /data/media and find a folder named "clockworkmod" and delete it. That should fix this full storage problem.

Click to collapse



it's a ****ty situation 
i have no space to instal root explorer or the others.
yeah need to come up with something smart right now
aniway than you for all the help that you give me probably that will solve my problem 
You have a Big Thumbs up from me 
Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 29, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> it's a ****ty situation
> i have no space to instal root explorer or the others.
> yeah need to come up with something smart right now
> aniway than you for all the help that you give me probably that will solve my problem
> ...

Click to collapse



Using adb you can delete the folder too. First, open "adb shell", once done, enter "su" to get root privileges, after this navigate to data with "cd /data" if you mistype or got into another folder, go up with "cd ..", if you don't know where you are in the filesystem use "pwd". But in /data use "ls" command to list files and folders. If you see in data a folder named clockworkmod delete it with "rm -R clockworkmod".

Alternatively, go into adb shell with "adb shell", use "su" command to get root and type "rm -R /data/media/clockworkmod" and "rm -R /data/clockworkmod". These are somewhat dangerous commands as they will wipe the complete folder if exists, but anyway, they should not be there, so, in this case, you should try.


----------



## Konh3015 (Nov 29, 2014)

.
.

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------

I found it . Everything is now ok
thank youuuuuu sooo mutch


----------



## PieroV (Nov 29, 2014)

Konh3015 said:


> Can anyone help me.I have no idea what to do right now.When I conect my phone to my compuer 99% of the phone storage is free but on my phone not like that somthin' is messt up here i don't know.

Click to collapse



Hi, if you have still problems with internal storage, try to uninstall superSU. It didn't work even with the modified firmware to me. Uninstall it completely, don't use "change superuser application", because it doesn't work.
I had to root again with RootGenius and install KingUser, which works.



tudorveyron said:


> And that is my present recovery:

Click to collapse



Can you try to boot only from recovery?
The command is

```
fastboot boot recovery.img
```
I've seen that you didn't mention VolDown and Power, but only VolDown + VolUp + Power, try to use VolDown + Power, it will freeze at Huawei logo, i. e. the bootloader, but it's good, because it will wait for your fastboot commands.
Maybe something changes...


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 29, 2014)

It seem like my phone does respond to some commands like fastboot reboot,but I don,t know why it is not flashing.And when I type in adb ''adb devices'' It shows list of devices,but there are no devices.


----------



## PieroV (Nov 29, 2014)

tudorveyron said:


> It seem like my phone does respond to some commands like fastboot reboot,but I don,t know why it is not flashing.And when I type in adb ''adb devices'' It shows list of devices,but there are no devices.

Click to collapse



When it is in bootloader you can't use adb, you can use only fastboot.
Try this, for example:

```
fastboot oem get-bootinfo
```

Did you try this?

```
fastboot boot recovery.img
```

If you do, please paste the output of the command.


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 29, 2014)

I've tried fastboot boot recovery.img,I't doesn't work.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 29, 2014)

Guys is it possible for this phone to have a custom rom or not


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 29, 2014)

You're right.My bootloader is locked.

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------

How do I obtain the Product id without calling * # * # 1357946 # * # *


----------



## PieroV (Nov 29, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Guys is it possible for this phone to have a custom rom or not

Click to collapse



Moto-E has the same SoC and has Cyanogenmod 12. I've modified BoardConfig and I'm trying to compile for our device right now, but it's the first time I compile Cyanogen and I'm having some troubles.
At the moment we have a modified stock ROM, which proves we can install new roms.



tudorveyron said:


> You're right.My bootloader is locked.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------
> 
> How do I obtain the Product id without calling * # * # 1357946 # * # *

Click to collapse


Try Huawei Product ID Generator (notice: I haven't checked yet, I haven't downloaded it, if you use it it's your responsibility).
Sorry, this program hasn't our phone.


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 29, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Moto-E has the same SoC and has Cyanogenmod 12. I've modified BoardConfig and I'm trying to compile for our device right now, but it's the first time I compile Cyanogen and I'm having some troubles.
> At the moment we have a modified stock ROM, which proves we can install new roms.
> 
> 
> Try Huawei Product ID Generator (notice: I haven't checked yet, I haven't downloaded it, if you use it it's your responsibility).

Click to collapse



It doesn't have Y530.Any other solutions?


----------



## PieroV (Nov 29, 2014)

tudorveyron said:


> It doesn't have Y530.Any other solutions?

Click to collapse



Try to ask the code without product id... Maybe they answer you without problems.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 29, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Moto-E has the same SoC and has Cyanogenmod 12. I've modified BoardConfig and I'm trying to compile for our device right now, but it's the first time I compile Cyanogen and I'm having some troubles.
> At the moment we have a modified stock ROM, which proves we can install new roms.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you serious ? Man man am waiting man thanks for your efforts


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 29, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Try to ask the code without product id... Maybe they answer you without problems.

Click to collapse



Maybe...


----------



## PieroV (Nov 29, 2014)

tudorveyron said:


> Maybe...

Click to collapse



Try... Last Saturday they answered me in 2 minutes, and it was 23.44 in their local hour.

Otherwise you should restore everything: restore, system image and kernel.
Then you'll have your phone back and you'll be able to get your product id.
Did you try to boot official recovery or did you try only Clockwork?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 29, 2014)

Clockworkmod,but I,ve tryed with the stock one too.But what did you write in your email?


----------



## PieroV (Nov 29, 2014)

tudorveyron said:


> Clockworkmod,but I,ve tryed with the stock one too.But what did you write in your email?

Click to collapse





> Dear Huawei Customer Service,
> I'd like you to send me my bootloader unlock code.
> 
> These are my devices information:
> ...

Click to collapse



Instead of product id you could write something like: "I can't find my product id, but could you send me my code anyway?".
Their answer was:


> Dear Customer,
> Thank you for supporting Huawei device.
> Your Bootloader unlock code :[the-code], please keeping your unlock code properly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 29, 2014)

And what was the email?


----------



## PieroV (Nov 29, 2014)

tudorveyron said:


> And what was the email?

Click to collapse



I wrote the to [email protected], but they answered from [email protected].


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you.Now I hope they will send me the code.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 29, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Moto-E has the same SoC and has Cyanogenmod 12. I've modified BoardConfig and I'm trying to compile for our device right now, but it's the first time I compile Cyanogen and I'm having some troubles.
> At the moment we have a modified stock ROM, which proves we can install new roms.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you clone the Moto E device tree and compile and that was it? Other device trees that may compile if they exist are, I think, the ZTE Kis 3, the LG III L70 and the Xperia E1.

About the potential of this device I must say is preety high. I'm not really into Firefox OS, but I think it could be ported. And finally, you are VERY welcome.


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 29, 2014)

They just send me the code.Now I begin to flash everything.And now,should I use B189 or B194,and B194 is compatible with Orange?


----------



## PieroV (Nov 29, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Did you clone the Moto E device tree and compile and that was it? Other device trees that may compile if they exist are, I think, the ZTE Kis 3, the LG III L70 and the Xperia E1.
> 
> About the potential of this device I must say is preety high. I'm not really into Firefox OS, but I think it could be ported. And finally, you are VERY welcome.

Click to collapse



I haven't looked for these ones, yet, maybe if Moto-E doesn't work they could be useful.
If we manage to compile a new kernel, we could try to port MultiROM manager, it seems it's working on Moto-E, it would be very interesting, at least for testing purposes.
I'm not very interested in Firefox OS, too, at the moment, but maybe it's lighter, which would be very welcome with 512MB of RAM (Moto-E has 1GB).

I've cloned the Moto-E tree, but I made some changes, which I attach (the huawei directory should be extracted to device directory in the tree).
Now I'm trying to make a recovery image, but it fails (division by 0 somewhere).
If this works, I'll go for the entire system...



tudorveyron said:


> They just send me the code.Now I begin to flash everything.And now,should I use B189 or B194,and B194 is compatible with Orange?

Click to collapse



What do you want to flash? The original or the custom one?


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 29, 2014)

The original one.But I think I will try the B194.


----------



## PieroV (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, it's the same, I think.
I think you can always downgrade if you use fastboot or the clockwork...


----------



## tudorveyron (Nov 29, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Well, it's the same, I think.
> I think you can always downgrade if you use fastboot or the clockwork...

Click to collapse



But the B194 is compatible with Orange?

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

I've fixed it.Thank you all so much!!!!!


----------



## PieroV (Nov 29, 2014)

You're welcome 

About the Cyanogenmod port: I've managed to build the recovery to check and I haven't good news.
Fastboot reports this error:

```
FAILED (remote: dtb not found)
```
I think that it's related to the boot configuration of the kernel, or at least I hope it is so.
Cyanogenmod needs a custom kernel, so this is the first target...
@CENTSOARER : What kernel did you use in recovery?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 30, 2014)

PieroV said:


> You're welcome
> 
> About the Cyanogenmod port: I've managed to build the recovery to check and I haven't good news.
> Fastboot reports this error:
> ...

Click to collapse



I used B194 firmware boot.img. The trick here is to unpack boot.img using dtbtools. I'm not absolutely certain, but i think I used this code to unpack boot.

From kernel source code you are going to need this files too: msm_ion.h and msm_mdp.h

Take a look at this thread by crazytiti. You are just going to need it.
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| EDIT|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

This is the BoardConfig.mk I used to build the CWM recovery.img

```
USE_CAMERA_STUB := true

# inherit from the proprietary version
-include vendor/huawei/y530/BoardConfigVendor.mk

TARGET_NO_BOOTLOADER := true
TARGET_BOARD_PLATFORM_GPU := qcom-adreno302
TARGET_BOARD_PLATFORM := unknown
TARGET_ARCH := arm
TARGET_CPU_ABI := armeabi-v7a
TARGET_CPU_ABI2 := armeabi
TARGET_CPU_SMP := true
TARGET_CPU_VARIANT := cortex-a7
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT := armv7-a-neon
ARCH_ARM_HAVE_TLS_REGISTER := true

TARGET_BOOTLOADER_BOARD_NAME := y530

TARGET_GLOBAL_CFLAGS += -mtune=cortex-a7 -mfpu=neon-vfpv4 -mfloat-abi=softfp
TARGET_GLOBAL_CPPFLAGS += -mtune=cortex-a7 -mfpu=neon-vfpv4 -mfloat-abi=softfp
BOARD_KERNEL_SEPARATED_DT := true
BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE := console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 androidboot.console=ttyHSL0 androidboot.hardware=qcom user_debug=31 msm_rtb.filter=0x37
BOARD_KERNEL_BASE := 0x00000000
BOARD_KERNEL_PAGESIZE := 2048
BOARD_MKBOOTIMG_ARGS := --ramdisk_offset 0x02000000 --tags_offset 0x01e00000 --dt device/huawei/y530/dt.img
# Graphics
TARGET_QCOM_DISPLAY_VARIANT := caf-new
#BOARD_EGL_CFG := device/zte/kis3/prebuilt/system/lib/egl/egl.cfg
USE_OPENGL_RENDERER := true
TARGET_USES_ION := true
NUM_FRAMEBUFFER_SURFACE_BUFFERS := 3
OVERRIDE_RS_DRIVER := libRSDriver_adreno.so
MAX_EGL_CACHE_KEY_SIZE := 12*1024
MAX_EGL_CACHE_SIZE := 2048*1024

# PHilz touch
TARGET_SCREEN_HEIGHT := 854
TARGET_SCREEN_WIDTH := 480

# QCOM BSP
TARGET_USES_QCOM_BSP := true
COMMON_GLOBAL_CFLAGS += -DQCOM_BSP
# QCOM hardware
BOARD_USES_QCOM_HARDWARE := true
COMMON_GLOBAL_CFLAGS += -DQCOM_HARDWARE
# Recovery
#TARGET_RECOVERY_FSTAB := device/huawei/y530/ramdisk/fstab.qcom

#size
BOARD_BOOTIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x105c0000
BOARD_RECOVERYIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x105c0000
BOARD_SYSTEMIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x105c0000
BOARD_USERDATAIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x105c0000
BOARD_FLASH_BLOCK_SIZE := 131072
# QCOM hardware
BOARD_USES_QCOM_HARDWARE := true
COMMON_GLOBAL_CFLAGS += -DQCOM_HARDWARE
# Recovery
TARGET_RECOVERY_PIXEL_FORMAT := "RGBX_8888"

TARGET_PREBUILT_KERNEL := device/huawei/y530/kernel


# add for phicomm c230 msm8610
#TARGET_RECOVERY_LCD_BACKLIGHT_PATH := \"/sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness\"
BOARD_HAS_NO_SELECT_BUTTON := true
```

*BOARD_MKBOOTIMG_ARGS := --ramdisk_offset 0x02000000 --tags_offset 0x01e00000 --dt device/huawei/y530/dt.img* is very important, as it calls dt.img to build the kernel. So, after unpacking boot.img from original firmware with xialou's mkbootimg tools I put the resultant dt.img, zImag, ramdisk.gz and ramdisk folder inside cm11/device/huawei/y530 folder. After this, I took the msm_ion.h and msm_mdp.h files from kernel source code and put them inside /cm11/bootable/recovery/minui/linux.
The fstab file I used is exactly this:

```
#device 	fstype		mount point		[device2] [length=]
/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/system       /system         ext4    ro,barrier=1                                                    wait
/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/cache        /cache          ext4    noatime,nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,data=ordered                     wait,check
/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/userdata     /data           ext4    noatime,nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc     wait,check,length=-16384
/dev/block/mmcblk1p1                              /storage/sdcard1          vfat    nosuid,nodev							wait
/dev/block/mmcblk0p21                             /storage/sdcard0          vfat    nosuid,nodev							wait
/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/boot         /boot           emmc    defaults                                                        defaults
/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery     /recovery       emmc    defaults                                                        defaults
/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/misc         /misc           emmc    defaults                                                        defaults
```

Man, I'm no developer, I may have done a lot of redundant things. But with these hints, you may build your own CWM recovery.img. I really am looking forward to see what you can accomplish with this information. Good luck!


----------



## Sak32009 (Nov 30, 2014)

Finally some new hope..
@PieroV


----------



## MetalDranzer (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey guys, maybe one of you folks can help me again.

I just tried last night to connect my phone to my computer, and nothing is showing up. My phone detects power and is charging fine, but it's not going into "usb mode" so to speak. I restarted my phone and my computer, checked the developer settings to make sure nothing was interfering, and nothing is up. It's odd and irritating.

Any idea's?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 30, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> Hey guys, maybe one of you folks can help me again.
> 
> I just tried last night to connect my phone to my computer, and nothing is showing up. My phone detects power and is charging fine, but it's not going into "usb mode" so to speak. I restarted my phone and my computer, checked the developer settings to make sure nothing was interfering, and nothing is up. It's odd and irritating.
> 
> Any idea's?

Click to collapse



I had this problem one day, what i did is resetting my phone, but it happened again and this time i just restarted my computer and it was solved, till now i dont know which one of these solutions is the perfect one, anyway you can try it.


----------



## MetalDranzer (Nov 30, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> I had this problem one day, what i did is resetting my phone, but it happened again and this time i just restarted my computer and it was solved, till now i dont know which one of these solutions is the perfect one, anyway you can try it.

Click to collapse



Factory reset yeah? Ugh.... I'll give it a shot...

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

Well, that fixed it but I'd love to know why it happened in the first place -_-


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 30, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> Factory reset yeah? Ugh.... I'll give it a shot...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------
> 
> Well, that fixed it but I'd love to know why it happened in the first place -_-

Click to collapse



At least you have brought it here may be someone else know the cause of it, i have no idea.....囧


----------



## SabeCZ (Nov 30, 2014)

*Kernel Y530*

Hello,guys.Kernel is relased so we can start porting 
h t t p : / / e n . u i . v m a l l . c o m / p l u g i n . p h p ? i d = h w d o w n l o a d & m o d = d e t a i l & m i d = 6 1


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 30, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> Factory reset yeah? Ugh.... I'll give it a shot...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------
> 
> Well, that fixed it but I'd love to know why it happened in the first place -_-

Click to collapse



That was a harsh solution. I mean... it's a factory reset. Did you trys this popular post? I think it's time to make a big VIQ-FAQ post.

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| EDIT||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Speaking of secret codes (they work without rooting):
*#*#46#*#* *#*#7867#*#* Google services framework
*#*#225#*#* Calendar information
*#*#759#*#*  Google partner installation
*#*#0000#*#* About the phone
*#*#2845-47#*#* *#*#28465#*#*  MMI Audio Simple test
*#*#6130#*#* Phone and battery Info (ping test, IMEI, carrier info, etc.)
*#*#8255#*#* System update
*#*#121314#*#* MMI tests (touchscreen test, speaker test, mic test, SIM test, SD test...)
*#*#1357946#*#* (Product ID)
*#*#2846579159#*#* (hardware device check, radio freq test, lots of logs, extra hardware info, SIM and net settings, low battery/high temperature shutdown switchs.)
*#*#2846579#*#* (MMI Test II and settings for USB network, hardware info, etc.)


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## PieroV (Nov 30, 2014)

SabeCZ said:


> Hello,guys.Kernel is relased so we can start porting
> h t t p : / / e n . u i . v m a l l . c o m / p l u g i n . p h p ? i d = h w d o w n l o a d & m o d = d e t a i l & m i d = 6 1

Click to collapse



Hi, I've already downloaded and compiled  
Actually this source code does not work, there are a pair of syntax/semantic errors on file net/bluetooth/hci_conn.c.

Line 407, should be changed to this:

```
memcpy(cp.ltk, ltk, sizeof(*cp.ltk));
```
There was a sizeof to a pointer.

There was another one, but I can't fine the file...
Somewhere there was a strncmp(str, str2, sizeof(str2)) and GCC didn't like it...
It was something related to bluetooth devices names or types...

I've tried to boot a recovery...
It works, can boot, but I have black screen.
I connected via ADB and I've saved a dmesg. No problem mounting /system, /data, /cache and external SD card, I forgot to test internal memory...

First of all however I have to solve fastboot/USB 3.0 problems...
I can't use fastboot on my Debian and I always have to use a VM, which is annoying...

EDIT: Normal recoveries start "recovery" process, which in my case ends with a segmentation fault
EDIT 2: The kernel doesn't create framebuffer, that causes the sigsegv


----------



## SabeCZ (Nov 30, 2014)

I know theres a bugs  but Ive found it on the internet.I hope that will help you with porting custom roms.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Nov 30, 2014)

SabeCZ said:


> Hello,guys.Kernel is relased so we can start porting
> h t t p : / / e n . u i . v m a l l . c o m / p l u g i n . p h p ? i d = h w d o w n l o a d & m o d = d e t a i l & m i d = 6 1

Click to collapse



I saw this but how do i use it?


----------



## PieroV (Nov 30, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> I saw this but how do i use it?

Click to collapse



This is very useful to compile a ROM...
If you are interested on doing it, I suggest you to visit the official building guide.
It's very helpful.


----------



## mr.masoud (Dec 2, 2014)

MetalDranzer said:


> Hey guys, maybe one of you folks can help me again.
> 
> I just tried last night to connect my phone to my computer, and nothing is showing up. My phone detects power and is charging fine, but it's not going into "usb mode" so to speak. I restarted my phone and my computer, checked the developer settings to make sure nothing was interfering, and nothing is up. It's odd and irritating.
> 
> Any idea's?

Click to collapse



USE this :
*#*#2846579#*#*
go to ProjectMenu 
background setting
Usb ports setting
set it at Normal mode


----------



## Masoud255 (Dec 3, 2014)

*flash  cwm with ...*

i try flash cwm with rom toolbox rom installer and success

no need fastboot and pc connect for flash cwm


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 3, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> USE this :
> *#*#2846579#*#*
> go to ProjectMenu
> background setting
> ...

Click to collapse



This can really be the permanent solution........!


----------



## ciubi93 (Dec 3, 2014)

In b510 that problem don`t persist.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 3, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> In b510 that problem don`t persist.

Click to collapse



Yes it does and it has happened to me twice.......! Am running b510 too.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 4, 2014)

PieroV said:


> You're welcome
> 
> About the Cyanogenmod port: I've managed to build the recovery to check and I haven't good news.
> Fastboot reports this error:
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you compile a CWM?At first I tried to build a dt.img, but couldn't make it, so I just unpacked it from firmware's boot.img. You know, just making some conversation to know how you are progressing... if any progress.


----------



## mattefin (Dec 4, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> i try flash cwm with rom toolbox rom installer and success
> 
> no need fastboot and pc connect for flash cwm

Click to collapse



I tried to flash cwm in this way but I was unable to find the right way.
Can you explain how you did it? Which cwm did you flash?
Thank you


----------



## Masoud255 (Dec 4, 2014)

*hi*



mattefin said:


> I tried to flash cwm in this way but I was unable to find the right way.
> Can you explain how you did it? Which cwm did you flash?
> Thank you

Click to collapse




i just unlucked bootloader then root device and flash img in rom installer .


----------



## PieroV (Dec 4, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Could you compile a CWM?At first I tried to build a dt.img, but couldn't make it, so I just unpacked it from firmware's boot.img. You know, just making some conversation to know how you are progressing... if any progress.

Click to collapse



I'm trying to compile the CWM first, because I think that if it doesn't work the ROM won't work, too.
I've managed to compile the kernel, it works, quite works: I can't understand if there are some problems with kernel or with CWM or other: I can boot the image using fastboot, but the screen doesn't work.
I can use a root shell with ADB and it works, I can mount everything and execute commands, but the recovery command exits with a SIGSEGV. When I try to debug it, it's something about very low memory addresses: I think that the problem is a NULL pointer, maybe when recovery tries to open the framebuffer, which doesn't exist and I can't understand why.
Yesterday I compared the dmesg buffer from the stock boot and my boot, however they are just similar, until the starting of normal services in stock boot and the starting of recovery in my recovery.
What's more is that the kernel recognizes the framebuffer, but doesn't create /dev/fb0 
If you look in arch/arm/configs/msm8610-defconfig, it seems that Huawei enjoyed creating some drivers instead of using standard Linux ones...

EDIT: In stock firmware there's not /dev/fb0... I'm getting more and more confused...
EDIT 2: I've finally understood! /dev/fb0 is /dev/graphics/fb0 in Android. The error I got is due to the same error @CENTSOARER told me about, but the solution doesn't work for CWM from CM 12. CM11 checked for a graphics overlay (I don't know what is it), whereas CM12 doesn't contain anymore.

At this point I don't know what should I do: go back to CM11 (and resync repos :crying: ) or trying to understand how to solve mmap problem...


----------



## NeoVisS (Dec 5, 2014)

*Go Launcher question*

Hello

 I have this phone with the original Rom (not rooted), and i have a big problem. I cant install Go Launcher from Google Play, also i cant install live wallpapers ( not even 1 kind of them). But my priority is this Go Launcher. 
 Is my phone broken or someone else have the same problem ?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 5, 2014)

NeoVisS said:


> Hello
> 
> I have this phone with the original Rom (not rooted), and i have a big problem. I cant install Go Launcher from Google Play, also i cant install live wallpapers ( not even 1 kind of them). But my priority is this Go Launcher.
> Is my phone broken or someone else have the same problem ?

Click to collapse



This phone doesn't support livewall papers, so any launcher with live wallpaper features wont be supported on this phone,........:-[


----------



## NeoVisS (Dec 5, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> This phone doesn't support livewall papers, so any launcher with live wallpaper features wont be supported on this phone,........:-[

Click to collapse



But if i install an custom Rom (if someone creates one) it will solve the problem ?


----------



## Masoud255 (Dec 5, 2014)

A try install a luncher (forget name)
and not installed with pckage installer normally 
I copy apk to system /app 
And install success 
Maybe works in your favorite luncher 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 5, 2014)

@PieroV
One problem after another
I would help but I never used linux.


----------



## ciubi93 (Dec 5, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> A try install a luncher (forget name)
> and not installed with pckage installer normally
> I copy apk to system /app
> And install success
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that method work. Tested by me. And live wall same meThod


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 5, 2014)

PieroV said:


> I'm trying to compile the CWM first, because I think that if it doesn't work the ROM won't work, too.
> I've managed to compile the kernel, it works, quite works: I can't understand if there are some problems with kernel or with CWM or other: I can boot the image using fastboot, but the screen doesn't work.
> I can use a root shell with ADB and it works, I can mount everything and execute commands, but the recovery command exits with a SIGSEGV. When I try to debug it, it's something about very low memory addresses: I think that the problem is a NULL pointer, maybe when recovery tries to open the framebuffer, which doesn't exist and I can't understand why.
> Yesterday I compared the dmesg buffer from the stock boot and my boot, however they are just similar, until the starting of normal services in stock boot and the starting of recovery in my recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go for CM11 since it is based on JB. Maybe later this phone can be updated to CM12.

About flashing CWM, y es, you can use ROM Toolbox and Nandroid Manager as I've given some directions. The use of fastboot has the advantage to test before flashing and that's very important.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## raulsmat (Dec 5, 2014)

Finally i have the bootloader unlock code. There are secundary effects when unlock? Cust reset, wipe user data, etc?


----------



## PieroV (Dec 5, 2014)

I gave up with CM12.
They introduced a backend system in miniui.
I've tried to create an overlay backend with old code, but won't link, and I had to correct lots of things.
CM12 isn't actually released as stable, as far as I know, so to summarize, it's better to start from CM11.
I'm already syncing, but I don't know when I'll finish, since I'm using a 5Mbit/s connection...
@raulsmat : unlocking is like reset: you lose everything, except SD cards contents and internal storage.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 5, 2014)

PieroV said:


> I gave up with CM12.
> They introduced a backend system in miniui.
> I've tried to create an overlay backend with old code, but won't link, and I had to correct lots of things.
> CM12 isn't actually released as stable, as far as I know, so to summarize, it's better to start from CM11.
> ...

Click to collapse



AFAIK it's in alpha stage. Even if you could build it, I know for sure it's not gonna be a smooth experience.
||||||||||||||||||||||
Anyone interested in a patched services.jar/services.odex set of files to use zeppelinrox's supercharger script??? In short, zeppelinrox's famous script will change some priorities to run core programs, possibly the most prominent change is a maximum priority for your default launcher resulting in an almost-never-redrawing launcher. It's been a delight, but you need to know how to use it. Basically:

1) You need to run zeppelinrox's supercharger script to configure a set of binaries and scripts. Here you will need to install the files I provided
2) The first step will generate a main script that will be stored in /data folder and /system/etc/init.d
3) As our kernel does not have native init.d support, I use an app called "init.d scripts support" to start this script at boot from sdcard... and works.

Well, if you are ever interested, here are the files, patched from the B185 firmware.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, changing to CM11 was the right decision.
I've finished to sync and built recovery: it worked at first attempt  I'm so proud!
I've only added the Huawei kernel (with fixes for syntax errors) and my device configuration.

Now I'm going to compile the whole image...
If it works I upload the image next Monday because I'll have a decent upload.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 6, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Well, changing to CM11 was the right decision.
> I've finished to sync and built recovery: it worked at first attempt  I'm so proud!
> I've only added the Huawei kernel (with fixes for syntax errors) and my device configuration.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great! Good luck compiling, I Don't know how I will wait 'til monday, if your build is succesful. I'm happy anyway.


----------



## Lollipop07 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Error*



pardalslb said:


> One question, am i only able to update via CW recovery?
> 
> Im at work and im unable to change the recovery so i was trying to update the same way i did with the update to b189.
> 
> Is it possible?

Click to collapse



Hello i try to install it but i when i try to "advanced restore from /storage/sdcard1" i get this error in long "No files found. I :Can't partition non-vfat: /storage/sdcard1 (vfat)" i cant understand why.. i have put the clockworkmod file on the sd card.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 6, 2014)

Lollipop07 said:


> Hello i try to install it but i when i try to "advanced restore from /storage/sdcard1" i get this error in long "No files found. I :Can't partition non-vfat: /storage/sdcard1 (vfat)" i cant understand why.. i have put the clockworkmod file on the sd card.

Click to collapse



Hi, what is the filesystem of the card?
Could you mount the card from mount menu?


----------



## Lollipop07 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Format*



PieroV said:


> Hi, what is the filesystem of the card?
> Could you mount the card from mount menu?

Click to collapse



Hello so what you mean whit filesystem of the card? i have format the card to FAT32 also i try to clear the sd whit the settings option "clear sd card". I can mount and unmount sdcard1  yeah i have also mound system data and cache.


----------



## NeoVisS (Dec 6, 2014)

Guys, is there an Clockworkmod for this device model? Because i haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 6, 2014)

NeoVisS said:


> Guys, is there an Clockworkmod for this device model? Because i haven't found anything yet.

Click to collapse



In development by @PieroV


----------



## PieroV (Dec 6, 2014)

Lollipop07 said:


> Hello so what you mean whit filesystem of the card? i have format the card to FAT32 also i try to clear the sd whit the settings option "clear sd card". I can mount and unmount sdcard1  yeah i have also mound system data and cache.

Click to collapse



Can you save a log and then attach? Otherwise, can you try with a different sd card?



NeoVisS said:


> Guys, is there an Clockworkmod for this device model? Because i haven't found anything yet.

Click to collapse



We already have one by @CENTSOARER 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56582106#post56582106
I'm trying to build Cyanogenmod 11.


----------



## Lollipop07 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Error*



PieroV said:


> Can you save a log and then attach? Otherwise, can you try with a different sd card?
> 
> 
> We already have one by @CENTSOARER
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello i have fix the problem whit another sdcard. Thanks you.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 6, 2014)

Have some news!!
Good news: I finished to build CM11!
Bad news: got "set_metadata_recursive: some changes failed", so I couldn't flash, and I'm restoring my backup.
I'll have to dig into this.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 6, 2014)

Guys i have this two Huawei Y300-001 am sorry to bring it in this forum its just that i believe is the only place i can quickly get help gapps has stopped working everything has stopped working in these phones if i try to update with official rom it says this annoying message as i attached the snaps that  "update exception EMMC is readonly, you cant update your system "

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




barakaakyoo said:


> Guys i have this two Huawei Y300-001 am sorry to bring it in this forum its just that i believe is the only place i can quickly get help gapps has stopped working everything has stopped working in these phones if i try to update with official rom it says this annoying message as i attached the snaps that  "update exception EMMC is readonly, you cant update your system "

Click to collapse





barakaakyoo said:


> Guys i have this two Huawei Y300-001 am sorry to bring it in this forum its just that i believe is the only place i can quickly get help gapps has stopped working everything has stopped working in these phones if i try to update with official rom it says this annoying message as i attached the snaps that  "update exception EMMC is readonly, you cant update your system "

Click to collapse



 please see and help me 



barakaakyoo said:


> Guys i have this two Huawei Y300-001 am sorry to bring it in this forum its just that i believe is the only place i can quickly get help gapps has stopped working everything has stopped working in these phones if i try to update with official rom it says this annoying message as i attached the snaps that  "update exception EMMC is readonly, you cant update your system "

Click to collapse


----------



## PieroV (Dec 6, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Guys i have this two Huawei Y300-001 am sorry to bring it in this forum its just that i believe is the only place i can quickly get help gapps has stopped working everything has stopped working in these phones if i try to update with official rom it says this annoying message as i attached the snaps that  "update exception EMMC is readonly, you cant update your system "
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, can you use enter recovery mode and/or use fastboot?
Do you have a backup of your devices?
Do you have the original firmware? In case you can extract using Huawei extractor and then try to flash it with fastboot/clockworkmod.

Why don't you reinstall your custom ROM, otherwise? Or a stock based custom ROM...


----------



## ciubi93 (Dec 6, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Have some news!!
> Good news: I finished to build CM11!
> Bad news: got "set_metadata_recursive: some changes failed", so I couldn't flash, and I'm restoring my backup.
> I'll have to dig into this.

Click to collapse



 maybe here are any info  to solve the error  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2516253 or here http://android.stackexchange.com/qu...et-set-metadata-recursive-some-changes-failed  or here http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/86979-cm-11-20140124-set-metadata-recursive-some-changes-failed/


----------



## mr.masoud (Dec 6, 2014)

anyway to flash official rom via CWM by using Huawei Update Extractor?
waiting for cm.....................
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 6, 2014)

PieroV said:


> First of all, can you use enter recovery mode and/or use fastboot?
> Do you have a backup of your devices?
> Do you have the original firmware? In case you can extract using Huawei extractor and then try to flash it with fastboot/clockworkmod.
> 
> Why don't you reinstall your custom ROM, otherwise? Or a stock based custom ROM...

Click to collapse



I cant do anything the bootloader is still locked and cant unlock it


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 6, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> anyway to flash official rom via CWM by using Huawei Update Extractor?
> waiting for cm.....................
> .
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to create a profile.xml file that supports y530. I was working on a profile.xml but never tested it (I'm pretty happy with what I have right now as a phone). If you want an untested profile.xml to start tinkering I could send it to you through a DM.  

Basically, you unpack update.app from firmware and repack zips from the XML template for your system, boot and data partitions. After this I suggest wiping cache and dalvik.


----------



## mr.masoud (Dec 6, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> You need to create a profile.xml file that supports y530. I was working on a profile.xml but never tested it (I'm pretty happy with what I have right now as a phone). If you want an untested profile.xml to start tinkering I could send it to you through a DM.
> 
> Basically, you unpack update.app from firmware and repack zips from the XML template for your system, boot and data partitions. After this I suggest wiping cache and dalvik.

Click to collapse



I know it bro... but i cant edit profile.xml.
Can you help me? 
Pls send the file....


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## PieroV (Dec 6, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> I cant do anything the bootloader is still locked and cant unlock it

Click to collapse



How can you have custom ROM without unlocked bootloader?
However you can unlock the bootloader using USB cable and a pair of programs with Y300.



mr.masoud said:


> I know it bro... but i cant edit profile.xml.
> Can you help me?
> Pls send the file....

Click to collapse



Can't you flash using fastboot?

For everybody: I've created a Google drive folder to upload the zip.
There's still 40MB to upload and *it's not tested as Clockworkmod doesn't install the zip*.
NO WARRANTIES - PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK. I won't be responsible for any damage.
If you manage to install it, please tell me 
Folder: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M&usp=sharing
Source code will arrive, I can't simply upload at the moment (50KiB/s of peak in upload...).

Please wait patiently for it to be uploaded 
EDIT: Uploaded 

SHA256SUM:

```
b1042f9ac178dafec2123b9fa90d124be4b2a050472467de84ec6a081e92c57c  cm-11-20141206-UNOFFICIAL-y530.zip
```
Note: *still not tested*!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 6, 2014)

PieroV said:


> How can you have custom ROM without unlocked bootloader?
> However you can unlock the bootloader using USB cable and a pair of programs with Y300.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm going for it!

EDIT1: Recovery works great. It needs to mount manually external sdcard and recognizes it as sdcard0.

EDIT2: I extracted boot.img from the cm-build, flashed, and I get no graphics.

EDIT3: CM11 is based on KK. Damn it. We need a newer CWM to install CM11.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 6, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> I know it bro... but i cant edit profile.xml.
> Can you help me?
> Pls send the file....

Click to collapse



Well... this is the file. UNTESTED! And, again, it's better to flash firmware with de "dload" folder method and even more recommended to flash extracted IMG files with fastboot.


----------



## zona11 (Dec 6, 2014)

*,*

i am looking for the same thing


----------



## ali60351 (Dec 6, 2014)

Masoud255 said:


> A try install a luncher (forget name)
> and not installed with pckage installer normally
> I copy apk to system /app
> And install success
> ...

Click to collapse



I reccomend that you copy it to data/app instead because system/app is for stock apps only.


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 6, 2014)

Who has tested CM11?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 6, 2014)

Sak32009 said:


> Who has tested CM11?

Click to collapse



As PieroV has stated: CWM won't success installing cm*.zip. Either you build a newer CWM to install (the two CWM that exist right now have the same error/result) or think of an ingenious way to put the build inside the phone.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, I'm testing right now and that's what we have:

CWM won't install the zip, even tough it's a good version (we need 6.0.4.5, we have 6.0.5.1)
Files are extracted, however metadata is not set, therefore we can't execute programs and we have continuos reboots
We can manually set permissions: doing it manually it's a great work. I've extracted /system in my Linux box, then set permission with root, *created a tarball*, which keeps permissions, deleted /system content and replaced with tarball contents (please don't ask me to upload it yet, it would take me some hours...)
We don't have anymore system reboots, but the phone hangs on huawei logo, I can't do anything and my lsusb reads the phone as "ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM", but ADB doesn't work
We can deduce that the kernel works, now we have to gain at least a shell access to check logs

*EDIT*: Got a root shell via ADB!
You have to disable ADB security on ramdisk, however I'll try to upload the boot.img soon, and maybe the filesystem too...


----------



## ciubi93 (Dec 7, 2014)

i test that rom now and have same error "set_metadata_recursive: some changes failed"


----------



## PieroV (Dec 7, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> i test that rom now and have same error "set_metadata_recursive: some changes failed"

Click to collapse



I've managed to install setting metadata manually, therefore I'll upload I've uploaded a backup that you will be able to restore using CWM.
The file, cm11-20141206-restore.7z, is in my Google drive: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M&usp=sharing
Please note that it doesn't work yet, but testers are welcome 
All we have now is a ROM which does boot, does not loop, but does not load graphics too, it's stuck at Huawei logo.

We have an ADB shell, with root permissions, so we can do everything we want to.
In any case, remember to backup your devices with nandroid first please.

At the moment I've found these errors with logcat:





```
I/mediaserver( 2469): ServiceManager: 0xb71aa450
I/AudioFlinger( 2469): Using default 3000 mSec as standby time.
E/MediaPlayerFactory( 2469): calling dlopen on FACTORY_LIB
E/MediaPlayerFactory( 2469): Failed to open FACTORY_LIB Error : dlopen failed: library "libdashplayer.so" not found 
I/CameraService( 2469): CameraService started (pid=2469)
E/CameraService( 2469): Could not load camera HAL module
I/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 2469): loadAudioPolicyConfig() loaded /system/etc/audio_policy.conf
I/AudioFlinger( 2469): loadHwModule() Loaded primary audio interface from Default audio HW HAL (audio) handle 1
I/AudioFlinger( 2469): HAL output buffer size 1024 frames, normal mix buffer size 1024 frames
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadLibrary() failed to open /vendor/lib/soundfx/libqcbassboost.so
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadLibrary() failed to open /vendor/lib/soundfx/libqcvirt.so
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadLibrary() failed to open /vendor/lib/soundfx/libqcreverb.so
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadLibrary() failed to open /system/lib/soundfx/libqcomvisualizer.so
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadLibrary() failed to open /system/lib/soundfx/libqcomvoiceprocessing.so
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadEffect() could not get library qcbassboost
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadEffect() could not get library qcvirt
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadEffect() could not get library qcreverb
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadEffect() could not get library qcreverb
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadEffect() could not get library qcreverb
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadEffect() could not get library qcreverb
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): addSubEffect() could not get library visualizer_hw
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadEffect() could not add subEffect 
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadEffect() could not get library audio_pre_processing
W/EffectsFactory( 2469): loadEffect() could not get library audio_pre_processing
I/AudioMixer( 2469): found effect "Multichannel Downmix To Stereo" from The Android Open Source Project
I/AudioFlinger( 2469): Using module 1 has the primary audio interface
D/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 2469): setOutputDevice() changing device from (2) to (2)         force (1) delayMs (0) on Output (2)
I/AudioFlinger( 2469): AudioFlinger's thread 0xb60cf008 ready to run
W/AudioFlinger( 2469): Thread AudioOut_2 cannot connect to the power manager service
I/AudioFlinger( 2469): HAL output buffer size 1024 frames, normal mix buffer size 1024 frames
I/AudioMixer( 2469): found effect "Multichannel Downmix To Stereo" from The Android Open Source Project
D/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 2469): setOutputDevice() changing device from (2) to (2)         force (1) delayMs (0) on Output (3)
I/AudioFlinger( 2469): AudioFlinger's thread 0xb5f62008 ready to run
W/AudioFlinger( 2469): Thread AudioOut_3 cannot connect to the power manager service
I/ServiceManager(  201): service 'media.audio_flinger' died
I/ServiceManager(  201): service 'media.player' died
I/ServiceManager(  201): service 'media.camera' died
I/Netd    ( 2488): Netd 1.0 starting
W/InterfaceController( 2488): Warning (dlopen failed: library "/system/lib/libnetcmdiface.so" not found) while opening the net interface command library
I/SurfaceFlinger( 2489): SurfaceFlinger is starting
I/SurfaceFlinger( 2489): SurfaceFlinger's main thread ready to run. Initializing graphics H/W...
F/libEGL  ( 2489): couldn't find an OpenGL ES implementation
F/libc    ( 2489): Fatal signal 6 (SIGABRT) at 0x000009b9 (code=-6), thread 2489 (surfaceflinger)
```


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 7, 2014)

@PieroV, news?


----------



## PieroV (Dec 7, 2014)

Sak32009 said:


> @PieroV, news?

Click to collapse



Yes, it seems that the phone does not recognize libGLES*.
Debugging it is quite frustrating because GDB throught ADB is more difficult to use than normal GDB and I can't set breakpoint as I would...
It seems that the error is in frameworks/native/opengl/libs/EGL/Loader.cpp... It can't find the libraries, or it skips some messages in logcat.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 7, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Yes, it seems that the phone does not recognize libGLES*.
> Debugging it is quite frustrating because GDB throught ADB is more difficult to use than normal GDB and I can't set breakpoint as I would...
> It seems that the error is in frameworks/native/opengl/libs/EGL/Loader.cpp... It can't find the libraries, or it skips some messages in logcat.

Click to collapse



We can try replacing original libraries from firmwares and see if it takes. I'm just wondering how can we help you debugging this. If it's tedious, how can we share this tediousness.

For now I will try to find out how to solve this issues, bring ideas.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 7, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> We can try replacing original libraries from firmwares and see if it takes.

Click to collapse



This could be a great idea!!
The "bad" libraries are libEGL, libGLESv1_CM and libGLESv2...
Have you tried to "flash" the ROM using restore method?


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 7, 2014)

We are almost there, at least the alpha for y530


----------



## raulsmat (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi, in CWM, the option "Yes - Disable recovery flash" write recovery.img in the rom permanently? Anybody try it?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 7, 2014)

PieroV said:


> This could be a great idea!!
> The "bad" libraries are libEGL, libGLESv1_CM and libGLESv2...
> Have you tried to "flash" the ROM using restore method?

Click to collapse



I'm going to, backing up right now, yesterday I decided to base my desktop on Apex instead of Nova. I'm pretty sure this issue can be related with the changes in calling OpenGL libraries from JB to KK. Also I'm going to see what's different with a CM11 build for Moto E.

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||

EDIT: In the Moto E build there are some interesting files inside /system/vendor/lib/egl, they are: eglsubAndroid.so, libEGL_adreno.so, libGLESv1_CM_adreno.so, libGLESv2_adreno.so and libq3dtools_adreno.so

||||||||||||||||||||||||

As stated in the first link I cited, the egl libraries should be either inside /vendor/lib/egl or /system/lib/egl. So, in your build there is no /vendor/lib/egl, but there's a /system/lib/egl folder. When I go inside this folder there's only one library. I don't know if this is normal.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 7, 2014)

Guys, I've solved an error... Sort of....
I've taken some files from /vendor/lib/egl/libGLES...._andreno.so and libEGL_andreno.so and put in the same directory of CM11 (I had to create with mkdir /vendor/lib/egl and then use adb push localfile remotefile).
*It's a next step, but there's a boot loop, after that!*

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> EDIT: In the Moto E build there are some interesting files inside /system/vendor/lib/egl, they are: eglsubAndroid.so, libEGL_adreno.so, libGLESv1_CM_adreno.so, libGLESv2_adreno.so and libq3dtools_adreno.so
> 
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> As stated in the first link I cited, the egl libraries should be either inside /vendor/lib/egl or /system/lib/egl. So, in your build there is no /vendor/lib/egl, but there's a /system/lib/egl folder. When I go inside this folder there's only one library. I don't know if this is normal.

Click to collapse



I was just writing about it... I've been trying to make them work a lot, but only now I had those problems...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 7, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Guys, I've solved an error... Sort of....
> I've taken some files from /vendor/lib/egl/libGLES...._andreno.so and libEGL_andreno.so and put in the same directory of CM11 (I had to create with mkdir /vendor/lib/egl and then use adb push localfile remotefile).
> *It's a next step, but there's a boot loop, after that!*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you put them in both folders?


----------



## PieroV (Dec 7, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Did you put them in both folders?

Click to collapse



Yes, then started a reboot loop, the most difficult bug to find...
Then I put the whole /vendor/lib directory again in the device, I took it from the backup of original ROM this time, the other time I think I copied from ZTE...
However there's still the reboot loop, and I can't debug it, as logcat does not work... I see if there is some log inside, or if we can tell Android to log everything (but if there is a reboot maybe there isn't the sync of filesystem).

EDIT: Changing from Huawei to Moto-E files stops the boot loop... However there are still bugs.
I'm try to solving these, at the moment.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 7, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Yes, then started a reboot loop, the most difficult bug to find...
> Then I put the whole /vendor/lib directory again in the device, I took it from the backup of original ROM this time, the other time I think I copied from ZTE...
> However there's still the reboot loop, and I can't debug it, as logcat does not work... I see if there is some log inside, or if we can tell Android to log everything (but if there is a reboot maybe there isn't the sync of filesystem).

Click to collapse



Interestingly, there are some openGL libraries outside egl folder in /system/lib. I tried renaming them and have this logcat. Nothing seems to indicate a problem with openGL for now, but remains in carrier logo looking for the libnetcmdiface.so file.


```
--------- beginning of /dev/log/main
I/cm      (  187): ____ _   _ ____ _  _ ____ ____ ____ _  _ _  _ ____ ___
I/cm      (  188): |     \_/  |__| |\ | |  | | __ |___ |\ | |\/| |  | |  \
I/cm      (  190): |___   |   |  | | \| |__| |__] |___ | \| |  | |__| |__/
I/cm      (  194): Welcome to Android  / CyanogenMod-
--------- beginning of /dev/log/system
I/auditd  (  204): Starting up
I/audit_log(  204): Previous audit logfile detected, rotating
I/DEBUG   (  206): debuggerd: Dec  5 2014 21:20:00
I/installd(  213): installd firing up
I/qcom-bluetooth(  218): /system/etc/init.qcom.bt.sh: init.qcom.bt.sh config = o
nboot
I/qrngd   (  223): qrngd has started:
I/qrngd   (  223): Reading device:'/dev/hw_random' updating entropy for device:'
/dev/random'
I/irsc_util(  222): executing /system/bin/irsc_util failed: No such file or dire
ctory
E/logwrapper(  230): executing /system/bin/irsc_util failed: No such file or dir
ectory
I/irsc_util(  222): irsc_util terminated by exit(255)
I/qcom-bluetooth(  228): /system/etc/init.qcom.bt.sh: Bluetooth Address programm
ed successfully
E/wcnss_service(  224): Failed to open wcnss device : No such file or directory
I/Vold    (  201): Vold 2.1 (the revenge) firing up
D/Vold    (  201): Volume sdcard0 state changing -1 (Initializing) -> 0 (No-Medi
a)
D/Vold    (  201): Volume sdcard0 state changing 0 (No-Media) -> 2 (Pending)
D/DirectVolume(  201): DirectVolume::handlePartitionAdded -> MAJOR 179, MINOR 65
, PARTN 1
D/DirectVolume(  201): DirectVolume::handlePartitionAdded -> MAJOR 179, MINOR 66
, PARTN 2
D/DirectVolume(  201): DirectVolume::handlePartitionAdded -> MAJOR 179, MINOR 67
, PARTN 3
D/Vold    (  201): Volume sdcard0 state changing 2 (Pending) -> 1 (Idle-Unmounte
d)
I/qcom-bluetooth(  271): /system/etc/init.qcom.bt.sh: Bluetooth stack is Bluedro
id
I/Netd    (  291): Netd 1.0 starting
W/InterfaceController(  291): Warning (dlopen failed: library "/system/lib/libne
tcmdiface.so" not found) while opening the net interface command library
I/Netd    (  301): Netd 1.0 starting
I/Netd    (  306): Netd 1.0 starting
I/Netd    (  311): Netd 1.0 starting
I/Netd    (  316): Netd 1.0 starting
I/Netd    (  321): Netd 1.0 starting
W/InterfaceController(  321): Warning (dlopen failed: library "/system/lib/libne
tcmdiface.so" not found) while opening the net interface command library
I/Netd    (  327): Netd 1.0 starting
W/InterfaceController(  327): Warning (dlopen failed: library "/system/lib/libne
tcmdiface.so" not found) while opening the net interface command library
I/Netd    (  333): Netd 1.0 starting
I/Netd    (  338): Netd 1.0 starting
I/Netd    (  343): Netd 1.0 starting
I/Netd    (  348): Netd 1.0 starting
I/Netd    (  353): Netd 1.0 starting
I/Netd    (  358): Netd 1.0 starting
I/Netd    (  368): Netd 1.0 starting
W/InterfaceController(  368): Warning (dlopen failed: library "/system/lib/libne
tcmdiface.so" not found) while opening the net interface command library
I/Netd    (  373): Netd 1.0 starting
I/Netd    (  378): Netd 1.0 starting
W/InterfaceController(  378): Warning (dlopen failed: library "/system/lib/libne
tcmdiface.so" not found) while opening the net interface command library
I/Netd    (  388): Netd 1.0 starting
W/InterfaceController(  388): Warning (dlopen failed: library "/system/lib/libne
tcmdiface.so" not found) while opening the net interface command library
I/Netd    (  394): Netd 1.0 starting
W/InterfaceController(  394): Warning (dlopen failed: library "/system/lib/libne
tcmdiface.so" not found) while opening the net interface command library
I/Netd    (  399): Netd 1.0 starting
W/InterfaceController(  399): Warning (dlopen failed: library "/system/lib/libne
tcmdiface.so" not found) while opening the net interface command library
I/Netd    (  415): Netd 1.0 starting
W/InterfaceController(  415): Warning (dlopen failed: library "/system/lib/libne
tcmdiface.so" not found) while opening the net interface command library
I/Netd    (  440): Netd 1.0 starting
W/InterfaceController(  440): Warning (dlopen failed: library "/system/lib/libne
tcmdiface.so" not found) while opening the net interface command library
I/Netd    (  445): Netd 1.0 starting
```
I'm copying this library, if I find it, to the requested location, see what happens.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 7, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Interestingly, there are some openGL libraries outside egl folder in /system/lib. I tried renaming them and have this logcat. Nothing seems to indicate a problem with openGL for now, but remains in carrier logo looking for the libnetcmdiface.so file.
> [...]
> I'm copying this library, if I find it, to the requested location, see what happens.

Click to collapse



I've just edited my post... Don't you have reboot loops with Huawei files?
The external OpenGL libraries are wrappers: Java calls them instead of the hardware specific version...

EDIT: Could you be more precise?
What did you rename? Anything about SurfaceFlinger in logcat? I still get reboot loops.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 7, 2014)

PieroV said:


> I've just edited my post... Don't you have reboot loops with Huawei files?
> The external OpenGL libraries are wrappers: Java calls them instead of the hardware specific version...
> 
> EDIT: Could you be more precise?
> What did you rename? Anything about SurfaceFlinger in logcat? I still get reboot loops.

Click to collapse



I copied B194 firmware's egl folder to /system/lib/ AND /vendor/lib/. I set 0755 permissions to the whole folder, rebooted and... not a bootlop.

I did not rename anything after you told me they were wrappers. logcat say lib_ADRENO.so is requiring libgsl.so but can not find the file.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 7, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> I copied B194 firmware's egl folder to /system/lib/ AND /vendor/lib/. I set 0755 permissions to the whole folder, rebooted and... not a bootlop.
> 
> I did not rename anything after you told me they were wrappers. logcat say lib_ADRENO.so is requiring libgsl.so but can not find the file.

Click to collapse



libgsl.so should be on /vendor/lib/ of the original firmware...
I still have reboot loops, but I'm sure that SurfaceFlinger is the culprit...
I don't know why, but now I'm going to deeply indagate...


----------



## mr.masoud (Dec 8, 2014)

hey .... how to test xperia E1 roms?
It have Qualcomm MSM8210 Snapdragon 200
aderno 302
512 mb ram
??????


----------



## PieroV (Dec 8, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> hey .... how to test xperia E1 roms?
> It have Qualcomm MSM8210 Snapdragon 200
> aderno 302
> 512 mb ram
> ??????

Click to collapse



Hi, you can test using Clockworkmod.... However I think they won't work because of dt.img.
You should try to use a Huawei kernel....

By the way... I've been thinking about the reboot loop.
I'd say that the problem aren't proprietary blobs, because they work in stock rom and in Motorola CM, so there are incompatibilities.
I had lots of problems during the building and I've had to modify the kernel, so I'm thinking to start again, this time with Cyanogenmod 10.2.
The most attractive feature of CM11 is, to me, Art, but I think that before that we should get a working Cyanogenmod with the same version of our stock system, therefore Android 4.3 in Cyanogenmod 10.2.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 8, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Hi, you can test using Clockworkmod.... However I think they won't work because of dt.img.
> You should try to use a Huawei kernel....
> 
> By the way... I've been thinking about the reboot loop.
> ...

Click to collapse



He's gonna need to merge /system/framework and /system/lib folders too. But, TBH I don't think it will run.
PieroV, CM 10.2 sounds great too. I think, the main obstacle here is the binary blobs too. Moto E has a KK firmware and will have a Lollipop one too, so they will have CM12 too. It's a pitty, but Huawei's source code is just not enough and their newer firmwares are still stucked at JB. 

For art, we can relay on Xposed framework+Xstana+Tinted Status Bar+Nova Launcher. That's how I have configured my Y530 and looks gorgeous lollipop-like. The only thing I don't like is the bloated Huawei Android version, even If I have slimed it erasing unuseful programs, I'm sure there are a lot of huge libraries and other things I just don't need.


----------



## mr.masoud (Dec 8, 2014)

I cant flash system.img by using fastboot 
Eror: data too large


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 8, 2014)

mr.masoud said:


> I cant flash system.img by using fastboot
> Eror: data too large

Click to collapse



What system.img are you trying to flash?


----------



## PieroV (Dec 8, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> For art, we can relay on Xposed framework+Xstana+Tinted Status Bar+Nova Launcher. That's how I have configured my Y530 and looks gorgeous lollipop-like. The only thing I don't like is the bloated Huawei Android version, even If I have slimed it erasing unuseful programs, I'm sure there are a lot of huge libraries and other things I just don't need.

Click to collapse



I meant Androir Runtime, the replacement for Dalvik


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 9, 2014)

PieroV said:


> I meant Androir Runtime, the replacement for Dalvik

Click to collapse



Ouh, of course, what was I thinking?! Anyways, was it introduced in KK? Not L? I mean, it appears L is far from us y530 users.


----------



## acompres (Dec 9, 2014)

If i'm not mistaken, the CM team started using ART on CM11 while Official Android just got it on L.
@PieroV :  will you use the Huawei kernel for your CM10.1 build? i've read somewhere that the kernel was patched by Huawei to avoid functioning properly if significant modifications are done to it.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 9, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Ouh, of course, what was I thinking?! Anyways, was it introduced in KK? Not L? I mean, it appears L is far from us y530 users.

Click to collapse



In official KitKat was introduced as preview, you could enable it using developer options (thanks Wikipedia  ).



acompres said:


> If i'm not mistaken, the CM team started using ART on CM11 while Official Android just got it on L.
> @PieroV :  will you use the Huawei kernel for your CM10.1 build? i've read somewhere that the kernel was patched by Huawei to avoid functioning properly if significant modifications are done to it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the information 

I didn't want to use Huawei kernel in CM 11, but I had to, because of DTS files.
It didn't work at first, because it contained two errors which GCC didn't like.
In recovery it behaved well, whereas it didn't contain some syscalls required by KitKat, for example something like MSM_ROTATE.
I've tried to apply some patches, but I don't think that they were good...

As you said Huawei kernel is full of (useless) patches: the SoC is the same, it has the same GPIO, maybe different connections but the same I/O and the same bluetooth module: why are there BT files from Huawei? Why Huawei introduced some macros to enable/disable the display, whereas Motorola and ZTE didn't?

I'm beginning to work on CM 10.2 because I'd like to port a Cyanogenmod first, then see for KitKat or even for Lollipop.
There are too much possible errors when creating a custom ROM, starting from device definitions and configuration, to proprietary blobs incompatibility problems.
Going back to CM 10.2 should decrease all errors due to incompatibility: everything we will use was tought for that version, so there should remain only configuration problems.
Next step would be porting a working kernel to our device, maybe it's only something about DTS files and configuration of I/O.

In all cases building the CM is a long process: yesterday, with a good connection (80Mb/s), it took 2 hours to sync repo from the beginning, because at a certain point it downloaded very slowly.
Next step is creating device configuration, this time from empty/our files, I won't start again from another device.
After that the creation of the recovery is quite fast, about 10mins on my computer, but the systemimage takes a long time and a lot of resources, if it works.
With CM11 it stopped serveral times, I hope it's not the case with CM10.2.


----------



## mr.masoud (Dec 9, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> What system.img are you trying to flash?

Click to collapse



the file which is extracted from b189


----------



## hserras (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi, guys,

I have a friend that have a ascend y530, and made an official update. Now the phone wont boot, it freezes with the screen saying "ANDROID".
I've already entered in recovery mode and made a factory reset, but with no success. Is it possible to solve this?

Regards
Hugo


----------



## PieroV (Dec 9, 2014)

hserras said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> I have a friend that have a ascend y530, and made an official update. Now the phone wont boot, it freezes with the screen saying "ANDROID".
> I've already entered in recovery mode and made a factory reset, but with no success. Is it possible to solve this?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, is his/her phone unlocked?


----------



## hserras (Dec 9, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Hi, is his/her phone unlocked?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer, PieroV.

Her phone is almost new, with stock rom, network blocked.
I hope that this was what you were asking.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 9, 2014)

hserras said:


> Thanks for the answer, PieroV.
> 
> Her phone is almost new, with stock rom, network blocked.
> I hope that this was what you were asking.

Click to collapse



I think he's asking for the lock/unlock condition of bootloader. That's sort of the BIOS on a regular computer. Un the recent popular posts of this thread you'll find one from AnimateMonkey that could be useful, but since you're stuck in a bootloop is likely you have a locked bootloader.

Anyway, first you get familiar with fastboot. There's a command to find out if your bootloader is locked, search this thread for it. In the meantime try downloading other firmwares for y530 or search for the original one. If it is locked then is possible your only way to get it working is the the dload folder method upgrade.


----------



## hserras (Dec 9, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> I think he's asking for the lock/unlock condition of bootloader. That's sort of the BIOS on a regular computer. Un the recent popular posts of this thread you'll find one from AnimateMonkey that could be useful, but since you're stuck in a bootloop is likely you have a locked bootloader.
> 
> Anyway, first you get familiar with fastboot. There's a command to find out if your bootloader is locked, search this thread for it. In the meantime try downloading other firmwares for y530 or search for the original one. If it is locked then is possible your only way to get it working is the the dload folder method upgrade.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, CENTSOARER,

The bootloader is locked, almost for sure. Im going to read on how to unlock it, if its possible.
Is there some tutorial you can tell me about that dload folder upgrade method?

Thank you all for the help


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 10, 2014)

hserras said:


> Thanks for the reply, CENTSOARER,
> 
> The bootloader is locked, almost for sure. Im going to read on how to unlock it, if its possible.
> Is there some tutorial you can tell me about that dload folder upgrade method?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's fairly easy. Extract the firmware and you'll have a dload folder. Formar your sdcard with fat32 filesystem, you will loose all files. Copy the dload folder to formatted sdcard. Put it in the phone. Push vol- and vol+ and power key until phone boots and the process should start automatically.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## hserras (Dec 10, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> It's fairly easy. Extract the firmware and you'll have a dload folder. Formar your sdcard with fat32 filesystem, you will loose all files. Copy the dload folder to formatted sdcard. Put it in the phone. Push vol- and vol+ and power key until phone boots and the process should start automatically.

Click to collapse



Thanks, CENTSOARER,

So, if i have understoud well.

1st - Find a compatible firmware
2nd - Extract it and copy it to a formatted sdcard
3rd - Boot the way you explained

Seems easy. Now I just have to find a compatible firmware.

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 10, 2014)

hserras said:


> Thanks, CENTSOARER,
> 
> So, if i have understoud well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are welcome. I hope it works. Please let us know.


----------



## hserras (Dec 10, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> You are welcome. I hope it works. Please let us know.

Click to collapse



CENTSOARER,

Thank you very much. It worked. It was as simple as you explained.
This dload method is only for Huawei's or for more models?


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 11, 2014)

@CENTSOARER @PieroV, news?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sak32009 said:


> @CENTSOARER @PieroV, news?

Click to collapse



I'm not working on that. Even if I would, I'm sure it'd take me months. Luckily, PieroV will have news soon, since he knows what he's doing. Seems like it is kind of a weekend project to him.

I'm looking forward for his CM too.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 11, 2014)

hserras said:


> CENTSOARER,
> 
> Thank you very much. It worked. It was as simple as you explained.
> This dload method is only for Huawei's or for more models?

Click to collapse



I really don't know. This is my first, and likely, the one Huawei phone I will ever own. I even bought it as an option to my wife's Moto E, in case she didn't like her phone (now I find it absurd, but she's more into screen size, camera, sound, etc.)

Anyway, I would use this method in other brand models with a firmware named UPDATE.APP inside a "dload" folder.


----------



## hserras (Dec 11, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> I really don't know. This is my first, and likely, the one Huawei phone I will ever own. I even bought it as an option to my wife's Moto E, in case she didn't like her phone (now I find it absurd, but she's more into screen size, camera, sound, etc.)
> 
> Anyway, I would use this method in other brand models with a firmware named UPDATE.APP inside a "dload" folder.

Click to collapse




CENTSOARER,

Thanks for the explanation. You were truly helpful.
Thanks again and see you next time 

Regards


----------



## PieroV (Dec 11, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> I'm not working on that. Even if I would, I'm sure it'd take me months. Luckily, PieroV will have news soon, since he knows what he's doing. Seems like it is kind of a weekend project to him.
> 
> I'm looking forward for his CM too.

Click to collapse



Yes, it's actually quite so... I have more time to work on the project 
As I already told you, working on Android takes long waiting times: syncing time and building time. Fortunately only the first builds take long.
I've had some problems with syncing CM 10.2 branch, so it delayed my work.
I've tried to compile the recovery, but as usual I've had some problems: it builds, but there is black screen, and there aren't many MSM8610 devices with CM 10.2, they usually have CM 11, which means more time required to build.


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 12, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Yes, it's actually quite so... I have more time to work on the project
> As I already told you, working on Android takes long waiting times: syncing time and building time. Fortunately only the first builds take long.
> I've had some problems with syncing CM 10.2 branch, so it delayed my work.
> I've tried to compile the recovery, but as usual I've had some problems: it builds, but there is black screen, and there aren't many MSM8610 devices with CM 10.2, they usually have CM 11, which means more time required to build.

Click to collapse



You will be santa claus this year for all of us


----------



## raulsmat (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi, I bought a new Y530 for my son with B508 Rom. RootGenius 1.8.7 not root it. Some idea? 
Thnk.


----------



## giebetrix (Dec 13, 2014)

*firware B185*

anyone can help me find the firmware types of B185, or friends on this forum who has? thank you


----------



## PieroV (Dec 13, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Hi, I bought a new Y530 for my son with B508 Rom. RootGenius 1.8.7 not root it. Some idea?
> Thnk.

Click to collapse



Hi, do you have USB debug turned on?
A notification should tell you have it, if you enabled it.
Otherwise please go to settings, choose info, and then tap several times on kernel version.


----------



## raulsmat (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, USB debug enabled, fast  boot disabled, notication acepted... All ok, but dont root. In my 530 with b198 root without problem...
Edit: kinguser.apk is instaled and /root directory created, but kinguser haven't permise.
'Su upgrade failed. Missing root permision' sais kinguser.


----------



## joker925 (Dec 13, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Yes, USB debug enabled, fast  boot disabled, notication acepted... All ok, but dont root. In my 530 with b198 root without problem...

Click to collapse



Try using "ROOT genius" 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y530-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## raulsmat (Dec 13, 2014)

joker925 said:


> Try using "ROOT genius"
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y530-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Root genius 1.8.7 is used..


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 13, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Yes, USB debug enabled, fast  boot disabled, notication acepted... All ok, but dont root. In my 530 with b198 root without problem...

Click to collapse



Use towel root but don't install supper user, after it tells you, "thank you for using towelroot you should now have root access, there is no need of rebooting your phone " now connect your phone to a computer using usb cable, run root genius and select quick root, there you have it, it will install kinguser and you have it all done. 

Note : if you fail this, it might be because of your bootloader, may be its not unlocked.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi guys, quick update, for interested ones.
At the moment we have:

A broken CM11 (because of kernel?) - I've stopped working on
CM11 with different kernel, Huawei dts - flashboot doesn't complain but after the boot command the screen becomes black and there is only blue blinking led; there are some errors in Java code which prevents the systemimage to be built correctly
CM10.2: the recovery image is booting, but black screen and recovery process exits with sigsegv. I still don't know what causes it...

I think that CM 10.2 is most promising option, at the moment...
Does anybody like debugging with GDB?


----------



## lustucrus (Dec 14, 2014)

*huawei y530-u051 B188*

Hi !

I search on the web for rooting huawei y530-u051 B188  devices but nothing clearely for B188 ...

I find the solution whit the official unlock method it's only work with adb_tools-2.0 of Android SDK, 

I try several ADB tools kit with fastboot find on this site but nothing work ...  but after 2 week i try the official adb_tools-2.0 and curiously it's working

desactivate fastboot in system options and activate debug mod

power off the phone and reboot in fastboot & rescue mode (Power + Vol-)

connect them to pc with USB cable

-After on PC

Launch ADB in command-line and paste the 2 following line (Work only whit official google adb_tools-2.0)

fastboot devices

fastboot oem unlock 1582411479186224 (This is my unlock code you must ave your 16 digit unlock code) : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81

After reboot the phone and launch Driver Genius and after SuperSU or another

With superSU go to option>setting>security and desactivate "Séparation du montage"  in french this bugs with titanium backup and for uninstall bloatware . now i have clear most 400mb  of google apps include on the phone

NO SDcard Bug , all work Fine ... 

Root have made on Canadian (Quebec) phone Build 188
Carrier : Bell

Note : No need to remove SDcard, sim, card , desactivate wi-fi, bluetooth or anything ...


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 14, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Hi guys, quick update, for interested ones.
> At the moment we have:
> 
> A broken CM11 (because of kernel?) - I've stopped working on
> ...

Click to collapse



When are you bringing it buddy ?


----------



## Skazzy3 (Dec 14, 2014)

So whats the fastest stock ROM for the u051 and how to flash?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ciubi93 (Dec 14, 2014)

*downgrade*

I want to downgradr my b510 to  b189 or b179 . for that need a nandroid backup with that firm. Can anybody to create a clean backup with that offocial rom ???


----------



## raulsmat (Dec 14, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Use towel root but don't install supper user, after it tells you, "thank you for using towelroot you should now have root access, there is no need of rebooting your phone " now connect your phone to a computer using usb cable, run root genius and select quick root, there you have it, it will install kinguser and you have it all done.
> 
> Note : if you fail this, it might be because of your bootloader, may be its not unlocked.

Click to collapse



Nothing... imposible... INCREIBLE... 
Toot genius 1.8.7
ToweltootV3
KingoRoot
B508 not root...

In my other Y530 the bootloader was locked and it root.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 14, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Nothing... imposible... INCREIBLE...
> Toot genius 1.8.7
> ToweltootV3
> KingoRoot
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can unlock the bootloader maybe you could install KingRoot using the "install zip" function.
You could do it with SuperSU, but don't do it, otherwise you won't see internal storage (I can assure you it's like this, I've tried myself!).
Maybe superuser works, but *I haven't tested* (you have been warned, I won't assume any responsibility). I think that most probably won't, as it is based on SuperSU, as I have understood.
Please note that unlocking bootloader will erase your /data (internal storage and external SD won't, but make a backup before  ).

EDIT: Another idea with clockworkmod is pushing the apk using ADB: it works as root and you don't have to flash it, you just need to boot it (but with an unlocked bootloader).


----------



## TotalErikas (Dec 14, 2014)

lustucrus said:


> Hi !
> 
> I search on the web for rooting huawei y530-u051 B188  devices but nothing clearely for B188 ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have 
Y051 but I was scared to unlock my bootloader. Your instructions were clear and I unlocked my bootloader . Thanks, but one question after unlocking it, what do you use to root it?


----------



## lustucrus (Dec 14, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> I don't have
> Y051 but I was scared to unlock my bootloader. Your instructions were clear and I unlocked my bootloader . Thanks, but one question after unlocking it, what do you use to root it?

Click to collapse



if you have unlocked , just download and launch root genius 1.8.7 is the last version and that i use.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 14, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> I don't have
> Y051 but I was scared to unlock my bootloader. Your instructions were clear and I unlocked my bootloader . Thanks, but one question after unlocking it, what do you use to root it?

Click to collapse



First, make it rain with Towelroot for Android. After succeed, uninstall Towelroot and run Root Genius from a Windows box using Quick Root option, of course USB Debugging option must be enabled in your phone.


----------



## TotalErikas (Dec 14, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> First, make it rain with Towelroot for Android. After succeeded, uninstall Towelroot and run Root Genius from a Windows box using Quick Root option, of course USB Debugging option must be enabled in your phone.

Click to collapse



Towelroot itself did the job


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 14, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> Towelroot itself did the job

Click to collapse



It tells you so, but you may expect problems reading/writing to internal sd card with Towelroot+SuperSU. Anyway, I hope you don't have any issues.


----------



## Skazzy3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Skazzy3 said:


> So whats the fastest stock ROM for the u051 and how to flash?

Click to collapse



??


----------



## raulsmat (Dec 16, 2014)

TotalErikas said:


> Guys I tried everything
> Vroot 1.7.3 1.7.7 1.7.8
> Root genius
> SRSRoot
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
Finally can you root your B508? 
I have the same problem with B508 rom.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 16, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Hi
> Finally can you root your B508?
> I have the same problem with B508 rom.

Click to collapse



Here is the tric and once u use this trick make sure your bootloader is unlocked otherwise it wont work, 
1. Install towelroot 
2. Open towelroot and tap on make it rain, once it tells you that you now have root access move to root genius on your pc. Make sure you have usb debugging enabled on your phone.
3. Select quick root and wait for it to finish installing root permitions which is kinguser and you're ready to go.

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




raulsmat said:


> Nothing... imposible... INCREIBLE...
> Toot genius 1.8.7
> ToweltootV3
> KingoRoot
> ...

Click to collapse



Well not all of these phones will work like the other so take it or leave you  you gar no option.


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 17, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Hi guys, quick update, for interested ones.
> At the moment we have:
> 
> A broken CM11 (because of kernel?) - I've stopped working on
> ...

Click to collapse



News? Some hope?


----------



## sjippe666 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Firstunlock bootloader works just fine*

Hello, I found that the first option given at the beginning of the thread works just fine. Patience is the cure. Instead of the 10 minutes as mentioned, it took about 12 hours in my case. The instructions are clear. Follow them and you rally will be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 18, 2014)

raulsmat said:


> Hi
> Finally can you root your B508?
> I have the same problem with B508 rom.

Click to collapse



You can unlock bootloader, flash CWM and flash SuperSU, in that order and see if it works.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 18, 2014)

Sak32009 said:


> News? Some hope?

Click to collapse



Not at all...
I can't debug it!
It just refuses to, it says "invalid ioctl for the device"


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 19, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Not at all...
> I can't debug it!
> It just refuses to, it says "invalid ioctl for the device"

Click to collapse



WTF


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 19, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Not at all...
> I can't debug it!
> It just refuses to, it says "invalid ioctl for the device"

Click to collapse



My god... they really try hard to be a pain in the ass. I'm happy though with the phone already. After rooting I uninstall every thing Google related and the bloatweather app. This makes the OS more fluid. After that I apply zeppelinrox's supercharger script and that puts a very decent device on my hands. Some UI hacking thru Xposed, Notification toggle instead of official one and I'm good to go. Anyway, I'd gladly flash CM 10.2

I just hope your hard work  gets a good reward.


----------



## jb.NY (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi everyone
I've bought a Y530 for my sister, but recently she complains that some apps are suddenly closing to home screen, like music is playing and she's web browsing, suddenly music player stops playing, or when she's vibering or sending messages, the app closes by itself and jumps to homescreen, It also happens in camera when shes trying to take pictures, for no reason 
No Force Close message pops up after this happens, I dunno what it is 
I've already tried factory reset.
Any tips and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 19, 2014)

jb.NY said:


> Hi everyone
> I've bought a Y530 for my sister, but recently she complains that some apps are suddenly closing to home screen, like music is playing and she's web browsing, suddenly music player stops playing, or when she's vibering or sending messages, the app closes by itself and jumps to homescreen, It also happens in camera when shes trying to take pictures, for no reason
> No Force Close message pops up after this happens, I dunno what it is
> I've already tried factory reset.
> Any tips and suggestions are welcome.

Click to collapse



I think she mistakenly taping on home screen, otherwise if its application problems it could say ……has stopped working. Can u carefully try to do what she was doing and be careful with home button ? If not solved then u can tell us for more help.........!


----------



## jb.NY (Dec 19, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> I think she mistakenly taping on home screen, otherwise if its application problems it could say ……has stopped working. Can u carefully try to do what she was doing and be careful with home button ? If not solved then u can tell us for more help.........!

Click to collapse



Hi and thanks for answering.
No no no, Ive even tried it my self, there something wrong with the phone, she's not tapping home button accidentally.
some apps just close to home screen by them self. like I said even the music player running in background suddenly stops playing. I'm sure it's not the home button.
this doesn't always happen, you know , it comes and goes.
Most of the time happens with internet browser, and most of the time when im browsing some specific websites.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 19, 2014)

jb.NY said:


> Hi and thanks for answering.
> No no no, Ive even tried it my self, there something wrong with the phone, she's not tapping home button accidentally.
> some apps just close to home screen by them self. like I said even the music player running in background suddenly stops playing. I'm sure it's not the home button.
> this doesn't always happen, you know , it comes and goes.
> Most of the time happens with internet browser, and most of the time when im browsing some specific websites.

Click to collapse



Then i recomend you change to another firmware, 
Note: U should know what version of firmware you're currently running before downloading, if its 10 for example u should upgrade to 10 or higher otherwise it will fail, good example is upgrading from B189 to B190, 
good lucky.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 19, 2014)

jb.NY said:


> Hi everyone
> I've bought a Y530 for my sister, but recently she complains that some apps are suddenly closing to home screen, like music is playing and she's web browsing, suddenly music player stops playing, or when she's vibering or sending messages, the app closes by itself and jumps to homescreen, It also happens in camera when shes trying to take pictures, for no reason
> No Force Close message pops up after this happens, I dunno what it is
> I've already tried factory reset.
> Any tips and suggestions are welcome.

Click to collapse



Hi, I think that RAM is the problem.
512MB are definitively too few.
Does she remember to close apps? Otherwise try to check out with a cleaner app (e. g. CleanMaster) RAM usage, autostart (needs root for this) etc...



CENTSOARER said:


> My god... they really try hard to be a pain in the ass. I'm happy though with the phone already. After rooting I uninstall every thing Google related and the bloatweather app. This makes the OS more fluid. After that I apply zeppelinrox's supercharger script and that puts a very decent device on my hands. Some UI hacking thru Xposed, Notification toggle instead of official one and I'm good to go. Anyway, I'd gladly flash CM 10.2
> 
> I just hope your hard work  gets a good reward.

Click to collapse



Could you make a small guide?
I think that every owner of this phone would appreciate it very much


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 19, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Hi, I think that RAM is the problem.
> 512MB are definitively too few.
> Does she remember to close apps? Otherwise try to check out with a cleaner app (e. g. CleanMaster) RAM usage, autostart (needs root for this) etc...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My friend had a same problem, i think the problem is not about Ram but firmware itself, because even if you rest to factoy the problem still persist.


----------



## raulsmat (Dec 19, 2014)

Tour can activate swap memory.


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 19, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Not at all...
> I can't debug it!
> It just refuses to, it says "invalid ioctl for the device"

Click to collapse



We are all in your hands, wait and endure is the minimum.


----------



## jb.NY (Dec 19, 2014)

> Hi, I think that RAM is the problem.
> 512MB are definitively too few.
> Does she remember to close apps? Otherwise try to check out with a cleaner app (e. g. CleanMaster) RAM usage, autostart (needs root for this) etc...

Click to collapse



Hi.
Yeah, at first i thought that RAM could be the problem, but my older phones had the same amount of RAM and they didn't have this problem. Maybe really firmware is causing the problem,  as barakaakyoo said.
Thanks for your time my friend.



barakaakyoo said:


> My friend had a same problem, i think the problem is not about Ram but firmware itself, because even if you rest to factoy the problem still persist.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your time, Mate. Current firmware on my sister's phone is B187, is it OK to upgrade it to B189?


----------



## PieroV (Dec 19, 2014)

jb.NY said:


> Hi.
> Yeah, at first i thought that RAM could be the problem, but my older phones had the same amount of RAM and they didn't have this problem. Maybe really firmware is causing the problem,  as barakaakyoo said.
> Thanks for your time my friend.

Click to collapse



You're welcome 
However do these devices have Android 4.3? As I heard, our Android version eats more RAM than previous Jelly Bean.

Small development news: I've tried again Huawei kernel with CM11 (the one which didn't boot) and as I tought now it boots.
I've just done some diff to Huawei and ZTE kernels.
Basically Huawei kernel is based on some 2013 release, ZTE is 2014. One year with current Linux development rate is a lot of time, so there are lots of differences which are due to changes in Linux, than to Huawei itself, at least as regards arch/arm directory.
I'd like to start from an "official" Google kernel and try to patch it for our devices. Does somebody know already a Google kernel for Qualcomm (must include MSM8610)? I think that the Nexus 4 one should be a starting point.

Otherwise I should debug CM 10.2, but it's quite painful, and I'd rather like to have KitKat


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 19, 2014)

jb.NY said:


> Hi and thanks for answering.
> No no no, Ive even tried it my self, there something wrong with the phone, she's not tapping home button accidentally.
> some apps just close to home screen by them self. like I said even the music player running in background suddenly stops playing. I'm sure it's not the home button.
> this doesn't always happen, you know , it comes and goes.
> Most of the time happens with internet browser, and most of the time when im browsing some specific websites.

Click to collapse



I hope is not hardware related. You should take it to service in that case. If it is an unwarranted device or you are sure is not hardware related (there is a hidden menu to run hardware tests, I've listed the  secret codes in a previos post) you can start upgrading firmware. If you are already rooted, you can try changing the OOM thresholds using RAM Manager free app, although, this is a tricky one, the y530 has some weird OOM thresholds, but my guess is we can assist you adjusting them. Other thing that may help is deleting bloatware, rooted or not.


----------



## sag27 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Custom ROM  (China)*

hi.. serves to someone this ROM?
romzj.com/rom/huawei-1.htm

:laugh:


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 19, 2014)

sag27 said:


> hi.. serves to someone this ROM?
> romzj.com/rom/huawei-1.htm
> 
> :laugh:

Click to collapse



There isn't for Y530


----------



## s33rious (Dec 19, 2014)

PieroV said:


> You're welcome
> However do these devices have Android 4.3? As I heard, our Android version eats more RAM than previous Jelly Bean.
> 
> Small development news: I've tried again Huawei kernel with CM11 (the one which didn't boot) and as I tought now it boots.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey mate,i have been following this thread for a while now but after i saw actually a posibility of having a CM on Y530 i decided to say something 
Anyways i think that KitKat would actually be a lot better since i heard its optimized for devices with 512mb of RAM


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Supercharging your Y530*

Hello all. While PieroV compiles :fingers-crossed: CM11 for the Y530, there are some things that can make it run pretty smooth. The first thing to do is unlocking bootloader and that has been discussed before (you only need to send an email to Huawei). I'm gonna cover from rooting all the way thru supercharging for every boot and I'm gonna try to do this with a modular approach, so, if you are already rooted you can go to the next "module".

==================First things first, rooting without issues====================
[[Rooting will void your warranty]]
1. Is likely that you'll need an unlocked bootloader, follow instructions by AnimatingMonkey. In case you don't receive your unlock code or you don't have patience or time, you can send as well to [email protected]. You can follow his instructions for rooting, but it is possible they won't work for your Y530.

2. Go to Settings, Security and Allow Unknown sources.

3. Install towelroot apk from http://towelroot.org, open it after installed, make sure you are connected to the internet, click the "make 1t ra1n" button and wait for confirmation of rooting.

4. After rooting by towelroot succesful, uninstall the towelroot app. Now, connect your phone to a Windows computer. If "USB debugging" notification is not in your status bar, then go to Settings. If in Settings you have a section named "developer options" then you may change the way your device is recognized by going to phone dialer and dialing *#*#2846579#*#*, ProjectMenu, BackgroundSetting, USB ports setting and choose "Normal mode". If yu don't have the "Developer options" section in Settings, go to "About the phone" and tap about 10 times on "Compilation number" until Android calls you a developer. Anyway, you need *to enable USB debugging* inside "Developer options".

5. Download Root Genius from http://www.shuame.com/en/root/ and excecute it directly with administrative rights. If everything is going OK, Root Genius will give you a pretty UI with a big green button that says "Root" or "Quick Root". Push it, the phone will reboot, don't move anything until the message "Gratz, root succesfully" splashes on your Windows screen. You are rooted for good, now. Other methods of rooting, AFAIK, will mess up permissions on your internal storage.

=====================Second, patching services.jar=======================

This is the hard part and the one that will likely soft brick your phone. So, install Nandroid Manager from Play Store, download CWM and flash it with Nandroid Manager. After this, boot to recovery, one of many ways is to shutdown the phone and power on while holding Vol+ key. Do a backup, a Nandroid Backup, please.

6. Go to zeppeelinrox's ultimatic jar patcher thread and download, this exact file (you can copy & paste & find): Ultimatic_Jar_Patcher_Tools_RC7_TEST6_ALL_DEX_ALL_OSes_NO_FLASH.zip. Extract it to your Windows box, the other versions won't work for me, you can still try with the exe version.

7. Once extracted the folder, your phone connected with USB debugging enabled, run the ultimatic_jar_patcher_adb.bat script with administrative privileges. Now starts the fun part.

8. The script is self-explanatory. You will need to say Yes to everything, or make your own choices, but there is a very important message about timestamp of services.odex file, memorize it, the script will unpack the file, change some java values an repack, so after this patch, the timestamp will be different.

9. Whatever you choose to say Yes (I recommend you say Yes to everything), the resulting files will be stored in a new folder called "supercharged" inside your extracted folder. There will be a services.jar file with the new timstamp, that's your patched services.jar file. NOTE: Here, I think you'll find a new services.odex file too.

10. Copy both, services.jar and services.odex files from "supercharged" folder to your internal sdcard.

===============Third, Install patched services.jar to your phone================

11. Go to this post and you'll find an attached pdf file. It's not a pdf, so, once downloaded, delete ".pdf" from its name and you'll end up with a bash script (so, it will have a name with sh extension), copy the file to your internal sd card.

12. Before you continue, please make sure you have a Nandroid Backup (this is your last chance). Go to Play Store and install "Script manager" app. Open it and navigate as root. Go to your internal sd card, tap on the script you downloaded as a pdf and , in Script Manager GUI select "su" (it is indicated too with an icon that looks like ChainsDD's Superuser app icon), save and execute, now grant root privileges.

13. This is the script to set up all the zeppelinrox's goodies. Your services.jar and services.odex files must be in your internal sdcard (not inside any folder). Now you have a very verbose script executing in your phone that will tell you that your phone is a looser's phone and your launcher is a poor bastard and more sh*t, But you'll get to a part when the script asks you for a number from 1-35 (driver's console options). Select 27, the script will find your patched services.jar in your internal sd card and it will offer you to install. If it asks you to SuperClean, answer Yes.

14. Some verbosity after this, the phone will reboot and you'll need to cross your fingers very hard because you may end up in a bootloop... so, here's where you restore your CWM backup and tell me what is wrong here at XDA. Otherwise, you managed to patch your services.jar... and this is cool by itself, because now your launcher is one of the most important processes in your android system and will be remain unkilled by android itself.

=====================Fourth, but that's not all=======================

15. At this point, if you run again the script it will indicate your phone is 50% supercharged. So the other 50% will come from one option from 4 to 9 (27 is in the past).

16. This options are the memory management tweaks, I recommend 5 or 6, and all the scripts that you can enable. This options can change anytime.

17. After all the magic happens it will be generated a scritp at /data called 99SuperCharger.sh that you need to schedule to run at boot. You can use Script Manager too for this at-boot script. Open Script Manager, go to /data, tap on the 99SuperCharger.sh file, select "su" and select "boot" as options, save and reboot.

18. Don't run the original script (the pdf renamed you downloaded) at boot. That's just a configuration script. Run it only if you need to reconfigure or you need to check if you are 100% supercharged. So, run it again and check if you are 100% supercharged.

NOTE: Some options inside drivers console recquire to install a couple of system files, so, you may want to use the SuperCharger_Starter_Kit_RC12.zip from this post, it's a script that you can run from Script Manager too, it's pretty basic, really, you need to run it as root and preferably after applying patched services.jar tou your phone.

I hope this lengthy post will help you, guys, please say thanks to all zeppelinrox's posts that you find useful... he's pretty... sensitive... with that stuff.


----------



## J.Tichi (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you guys,
 following your recommendations
I successfully unlocked bootloader on my Y530-U051 (...188 firmware)
with adb_tools-2.0  using huaweip-provided code
and rooted it from my computer with Root Genius 1.8.7

Both SD card and internal storage are accessible.

However, I see that  Kinguser is installed as root access manager, whereas I prefer SuperSU.

I installed superSU from google play, however I see some wrestling going on 
between kinguser and SuperSU (they are trying to replace their own su binaries..). 

How can I disable/uninstall  Kinguser alltogether?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 20, 2014)

J.Tichi said:


> Thank you guys,
> following your recommendations
> I successfully unlocked bootloader on my Y530-U051 (...188 firmware)
> with adb_tools-2.0  using huaweip-provided code
> ...

Click to collapse



I recomend you uninstall SuperUser instead because its the one which causes internal storage problems with its binaries.


----------



## J.Tichi (Dec 20, 2014)

Hm.. I preferred SuperSU because I used it before, and also it is on google play etc.., so it seems more trustful..

Does "Kinguser"   come from a reputable source?

Is there any concern in using Kinguser?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 20, 2014)

J.Tichi said:


> Hm.. I preferred SuperSU because I used it before, and also it is on google play etc.., so it seems more trustful..
> 
> Does "Kinguser"   come from a reputable source?
> 
> Is there any concern in using Kinguser?

Click to collapse



Any hacking tool is untrusted by manufature but we use them because we know what we are doing, dont think just because something is coming from playstore then its same, anyway SuperSU has some problems witg this phone, and thats internal memory problems so you can choose what to use then. Removing king user you can use Link2sd application which can remove system applications, grant it root access and find kinguser in the list tap it and on action select uninstall and you good to go, see what you get from doing that.


----------



## jb.NY (Dec 20, 2014)

jb.NY said:


> Hi everyone
> I've bought a Y530 for my sister, but recently she complains that some apps are suddenly closing to home screen, like music is playing and she's web browsing, suddenly music player stops playing, or when she's vibering or sending messages, the app closes by itself and jumps to homescreen, It also happens in camera when shes trying to take pictures, for no reason
> No Force Close message pops up after this happens, I dunno what it is
> I've already tried factory reset.
> Any tips and suggestions are welcome.

Click to collapse



I upgraded my firmware to B189, The problem seems to be gone atm.
Thanks alot guys. :highfive:


----------



## JesterDoobie (Dec 20, 2014)

Does this root method break sdcard like towelroot does?


----------



## J.Tichi (Dec 20, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Any hacking tool is untrusted by manufature but we use them because we know what we are doing, dont think just because something is coming from playstore then its same, anyway SuperSU has some problems witg this phone, and thats internal memory problems so you can choose what to use then. Removing king user you can use Link2sd application which can remove system applications, grant it root access and find kinguser in the list tap it and on action select uninstall and you good to go, see what you get from doing that.

Click to collapse




Thank you, I uninstalled kinguser with the 3C toolbox that I luckily have, 
and everything is fine so far.
No problems with SD card or internal storage...

Where can I read  more about "SuperSU problems with this phone"?
Just curiuos.. I did observe some differences in how permissions are granted by supersu and kinguser...

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




JesterDoobie said:


> Does this root method break sdcard like towelroot does?

Click to collapse



not for me..

please note that in my case,  when Root Genius was trying to break-in the phone, phone rebooted a couple of times, and then I pushed again "root" button a couple of times..

Not sure if it had any effect, tho.. maybe rooting was successful from the very first attempt... 

now I unistalled kinguser, installed Supersu, and still can access everything just fine.... probably this last step wasnt even necessary..


----------



## Skazzy3 (Dec 21, 2014)

jb.NY said:


> I upgraded my firmware to B189, The problem seems to be gone atm.
> Thanks alot guys. :highfive:

Click to collapse



Please tell me the exact steps how you did it. I had the same problem and I thought it was because of the crappy half gig of ram and 4.3 instead of 4.4. I have the 188 firmware from Bell Canada.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## jb.NY (Dec 21, 2014)

Skazzy3 said:


> Please tell me the exact steps how you did it. I had the same problem and I thought it was because of the crappy half gig of ram and 4.3 instead of 4.4. I have the 188 firmware from Bell Canada.

Click to collapse



OK. I tried rooting and removing some of bloatwares, I thought that it could help, It didn't.
So I downloaded a new firmware (189, mine was 187) The firmware was a file named UPDATE.APP, which was in a folder named dload, I moved the folder to SDCard and confirmed the update from: Settings-> About phone->  System update-> Local update. Ater 4-5 mins the updated was fully applied. It's been almost 2 days now, and no sign of that problem seen yet.
I don't know which firmware you should choose, To be honest, But try finding the best one and apply it if you want that problem gone.
I wish you succeed. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 21, 2014)

jb.NY said:


> OK. I tried rooting and removing some of bloatwares, I thought that it could help, It didn't.
> So I downloaded a new firmware (189, mine was 187) The firmware was a file named UPDATE.APP, which was in a folder named dload, I moved the folder to SDCard and confirmed the update from: Settings-> About phone->  System update-> Local update. Ater 4-5 mins the updated was fully applied. It's been almost 2 days now, and no sign of that problem seen yet.
> I don't know which firmware you should choose, To be honest, But try finding the best one and apply it if you want that problem gone.
> I wish you succeed. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Am happy that you succeded,, how is the boot and notification bar?


----------



## Skazzy3 (Dec 21, 2014)

jb.NY said:


> OK. I tried rooting and removing some of bloatwares, I thought that it could help, It didn't.
> So I downloaded a new firmware (189, mine was 187) The firmware was a file named UPDATE.APP, which was in a folder named dload, I moved the folder to SDCard and confirmed the update from: Settings-> About phone->  System update-> Local update. Ater 4-5 mins the updated was fully applied. It's been almost 2 days now, and no sign of that problem seen yet.
> I don't know which firmware you should choose, To be honest, But try finding the best one and apply it if you want that problem gone.
> I wish you succeed. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Oh wow it's that simple. Yeah guys please help a dude out what's the best firmware for the y530-u051


----------



## jb.NY (Dec 21, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Am happy that you succeded,, how is the boot and notification bar?

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, Everything is fully working and i haven't faced any problem at all, the whole thing is fine and smooth :victory:.



Skazzy3 said:


> Oh wow it's that simple. Yeah guys please help a dude out what's the best firmware for the y530-u051

Click to collapse



Yeah it's that simple


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 21, 2014)

jb.NY said:


> Thanks mate, Everything is fully working and i haven't faced any problem at all, the whole thing is fine and smooth :victory:.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's that simple

Click to collapse



Great, for me i had to do some editing coz there was no notification bar, and on the boot i had this annoying android animation.


----------



## tarinka (Dec 21, 2014)

Has anyone tried this ?

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> Hello all. While PieroV compiles :fingers-crossed: CM11 for the Y530, there are some things that can make it run pretty smooth. The first thing to do is unlocking bootloader and that has been discussed before (you only need to send an email to Huawei). I'm gonna cover from rooting all the way thru supercharging for every boot and I'm gonna try to do this with a modular approach, so, if you are already rooted you can go to the next "module".
> 
> ==================First things first, rooting without issues====================
> [[Rooting will void your warranty]]
> ...

Click to collapse



Has anyone tried this ?


----------



## ciubi93 (Dec 21, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hello all. While PieroV compiles :fingers-crossed: CM11 for the Y530, there are some things that can make it run pretty smooth. The first thing to do is unlocking bootloader and that has been discussed before (you only need to send an email to Huawei). I'm gonna cover from rooting all the way thru supercharging for every boot and I'm gonna try to do this with a modular approach, so, if you are already rooted you can go to the next "module".
> 
> ==================First things first, rooting without issues====================
> [[Rooting will void your warranty]]
> ...

Click to collapse



at me  ultimatic_jar_patcher_adb.bat say adbd cannot run as root in production builds  . Why ??


----------



## JesterDoobie (Dec 21, 2014)

Didn't work for me, I tried 16 times and every one failed. But Towelroot worked, just run a "fix permissions" script after and sdcards work fine.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 22, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> at me  ultimatic_jar_patcher_adb.bat say adbd cannot run as root in production builds  . Why ??

Click to collapse



TBH I do not know why, but it does not matter. Tje script itself gives you the instruction to restart the script and run it again as a regular user. Finally, if you agreed, your phone has authorized ADB to run as root. Go con with the script, don't run as root.


----------



## Skazzy3 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Please someone answer*

Can you install a Y530-U00 ROM on Y530-U051? 
If not seriously what's the best stock ROM and anyone have a link????


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a problem with the installation of the apk. The button "install" and "forward" are blocked and the only action I can do is "Cancel".
Unknown sources is activated


----------



## drmilosh (Dec 22, 2014)

Guys help.. If this is a repost I am sorry but.. Is there a way to root Y530 - 00 b510 ? I`ve been trying but nothing happend with all sorts of programs.. Help, please ..


----------



## Skazzy3 (Dec 22, 2014)

Skazzy3 said:


> Can you install a Y530-U00 ROM on Y530-U051?
> If not seriously what's the best stock ROM and anyone have a link????

Click to collapse



I've been asking for two months does anyone know!???!?!?


----------



## PieroV (Dec 22, 2014)

drmilosh said:


> Guys help.. If this is a repost I am sorry but.. Is there a way to root Y530 - 00 b510 ? I`ve been trying but nothing happend with all sorts of programs.. Help, please ..

Click to collapse



The way to root are always the same: USB debug on and Root Genius.
If it doesn't work, you can try with towelroot and then use quick root with Root Genius.
Last resort: if that does not work too, you can try to install king user and su binaries with CWM and ADB, however I've never tried this and I don't know exactly how to do this (we could talk about that...)



Skazzy3 said:


> Can you install a Y530-U00 ROM on Y530-U051?

Click to collapse



We didn't reply because we don't know.
At kernel level, I haven't found differences, yet, apart from descriptions of product in the DTS files.
If you have a *full* backup and an unlocked bootloader, you don't flash it and have a working Clockworkmod (at least an image), you can test any rom, because if your bootloader works you can boot the CWM with fastboot, and you'll be able to restore the backup.
Maybe you should avoid things like changing partition scheme.

Therefore *if you feel about trying*, check out Stock+ ROM for Y530-U00.
I haven't checked, you could be the first to do it, it's your own decision if you do that, so *it will be only your responsibility*
Please note that unlocking bootloader erases /data, so make a backup of your phone before.



Skazzy3 said:


> If not seriously what's the best stock ROM and anyone have a link????

Click to collapse



I don't know this, too.
Please wait for somebody with the same model as yours, or try different ROMs.


----------



## ReSP01 (Dec 23, 2014)

tarinka said:


> Has anyone tried this ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did.
But for some reason, when I flashed CWM with Nandroid manager, and booted into recovery, it said "Recovery image verify failed!" Please update to the authorized images."
But I continued, and because I rebooted my phone too early(after I patched server.jar), I ended up bricking my phone.
I am currently waiting for my bootloader unlock code(it actually arrives after 3 days, at least for me), but if someone knows any unofficial way to unlock the bootloader, please let me know.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 23, 2014)

ReSP01 said:


> I did.
> But for some reason, when I flashed CWM with Nandroid manager, and booted into recovery, it said "Recovery image verify failed!" Please update to the authorized images."
> But I continued, and because I rebooted my phone too early(after I patched server.jar), I ended up bricking my phone.
> I am currently waiting for my bootloader unlock code(it actually arrives after 3 days, at least for me), but if someone knows any unofficial way to unlock the bootloader, please let me know.

Click to collapse



Hi, there isn't any unofficial way to unlock Y530 bootloader, unluckily, but you can boot an official recovery, which should be accepted by the bootloader.
You need a Huawei firmware, extract recovery.img, then boot it using fastboot:

```
fastboot boot recovery.img
```
After that you can restore your phone using dload and official firmware.
Please note that you'll lose your /data (contacts, messages, apps etc...), but at least you'll unbrick the phone.


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sak32009 said:


> I have a problem with the installation of the apk. The button "install" and "forward" are blocked and the only action I can do is "Cancel".
> Unknown sources is activated

Click to collapse



Nothing?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sak32009 said:


> Nothing?

Click to collapse



It happens to me once in a while but rebooting solves the problem for me.

About zeppelinrox's supercharger script, please, don't try it without a Nandroid Backup nor a locked bootloader. I tell you guys, it looks like a long journey but is easy and performance is great!


----------



## Sak32009 (Dec 24, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> It happens to me once in a while but rebooting solves the problem for me.
> 
> About zeppelinrox's supercharger script, please, don't try it without a Nandroid Backup nor a locked bootloader. I tell you guys, it looks like a long journey but is easy and performance is great!

Click to collapse



Formatted, restarted, nothing.


My error was the fault of the filter applied to the display.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi guys, I've worked very much to build a systemimage as present but I'm sorry to say that it doesn't work...
There is still the reboot loop...
This time I worked very much when new system calls were needed, so I can't say what's not working.
I tried to modify another kernel, but it was only a big waste of time: there were too much modifications and it never compiled.

At the moment I have not clues.
I'm thinking of looking for updated Adreno drivers...


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 26, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Hi guys, I've worked very much to build a systemimage as present but I'm sorry to say that it doesn't work...
> There is still the reboot loop...
> This time I worked very much when new system calls were needed, so I can't say what's not working.
> I tried to modify another kernel, but it was only a big waste of time: there were too much modifications and it never compiled.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello PieroV. I feel so frustrated because of all your hard work is not getting a reward, but that's all, I just can't help you with this. 

All I can do is reccommend you to go with the guys that built the CM11 for the Moto E and ask them for help. The other ones that may help are in the Modaco Community, those guys may help more knowing there's a developer on the hunt of a CM build.


----------



## ciubi93 (Dec 26, 2014)

Can someone create a stock rom like this 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-e/development/flashable-zip-stock-deodexed-rom-moto-e-t2823368.

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> Hello PieroV. I feel so frustrated because of all your hard work is not getting a reward, but that's all, I just can't help you with this.
> 
> All I can do is reccommend you to go with the guys that built the CM11 for the Moto E and ask them for help. The other ones that may help are in the Modaco Community, those guys may help more knowing there's a developer on the hunt of a CM build.

Click to collapse



Modaco comunity don't have moto e developer, maybe here on xda moto e developer help you. But modaco have moto g developer , and constad(a developer) http://www.modaco.com/user/834050-konstat/  . He wants to help. I asked him and he is grad to help. But I think it is better to talk we with him.


----------



## lohtse (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi guy's hope evryones had a good christmas so far...

Partner has just got one of these phones...Have unlocked bootloader and rooted it and removed the pre installed junk.... SO what next?

whats the latest rom and where can it be obtained?
is there a recovery for it?
are there and custom roms or even mods that work?


thank you and hope the new year is a good one for all...

regards
Lohtse


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 26, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> Can someone create a stock rom like this
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-e/development/flashable-zip-stock-deodexed-rom-moto-e-t2823368.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I was thinking more of the Huawei community at Modaco than the Motorola one. I think they have built CM11 for Huawei Y300. Even if they did not, they have a comprehensive experience with Huawei builds. I would insist there, no doubt.


----------



## himmler1 (Dec 26, 2014)

hi all. I can't root my Huawei Ascend Y530. I search on internet for 3 days and none of the methods I've found not work. (kingo root, vroot, genius root, towelroot, framaroot). I also searched in this thread and I think I cannot root because bootloader is locked. Again I search how to unlock bootloader and now I need the bootloader code. Please tell me how to find this code?


----------



## PieroV (Dec 26, 2014)

ciubi93 said:


> Can someone create a stock rom like this
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-e/development/flashable-zip-stock-deodexed-rom-moto-e-t2823368.

Click to collapse



There is already an "optimized" stock ROM (see one of most thanked post, I think the one with 7 thanks).



ciubi93 said:


> Modaco comunity don't have moto e developer, maybe here on xda moto e developer help you. But modaco have moto g developer , and constad(a developer) http://www.modaco.com/user/834050-konstat/  . He wants to help. I asked him and he is grad to help. But I think it is better to talk we with him.

Click to collapse





CENTSOARER said:


> Hello PieroV. I feel so frustrated because of all your hard work is not getting a reward, but that's all, I just can't help you with this.
> 
> All I can do is reccommend you to go with the guys that built the CM11 for the Moto E and ask them for help. The other ones that may help are in the Modaco Community, those guys may help more knowing there's a developer on the hunt of a CM build.

Click to collapse



I'm giving last shot to debug, after that I'll ask them...



himmler1 said:


> hi all. I can't root my Huawei Ascend Y530. I search on internet for 3 days and none of the methods I've found not work. (kingo root, vroot, genius root, towelroot, framaroot). I also searched in this thread and I think I cannot root because bootloader is locked. Again I search how to unlock bootloader and now I need the bootloader code. Please tell me how to find this code?

Click to collapse



Hi, please refer to this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81
However I could root without having unlocked bootloader.
Please remember to enable USB debug and allow your computer forever when requested.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 26, 2014)

PieroV said:


> There is already an "optimized" stock ROM (see one of most thanked post, I think the one with 7 thanks).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unless they unlock their bootloader, its never gonna work, i don know whats wrong with these phones, it differs from each other in exploiting them, i had one from my client last week, it took me 2full days until when i decided to unlock its bootloader then it worked.


----------



## himmler1 (Dec 26, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Unless they unlock their bootloader, its never gonna work, i don know whats wrong with these phones, it differs from each other in exploiting them, i had one from my client last week, it took me 2full days until when i decided to unlock its bootloader then it worked.

Click to collapse



please can you tell me how you unlocked the bootloader? how you get the bootloader code?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 26, 2014)

himmler1 said:


> please can you tell me how you unlocked the bootloader? how you get the bootloader code?

Click to collapse



Send the details as shown on this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52764831
I recommend you send it to [email protected] instead of the [email protected] then wait for the codes to arrive in 2hrs to 3days


----------



## ciubi93 (Dec 26, 2014)

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





PieroV said:


> There is already an "optimized" stock ROM (see one of most thanked post, I think the one with 7 thanks).

Click to collapse



Yes, exist one but is not deodexed , are not prerooted and a lot of what he write there.  


He writes many but not resolved them


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have some mods in my ROM that some people might like as a customized firmware. I don't know if someone is interested in testing an original firmware - bloatware + mods, here's a list of the mods:

1. ROM supercharged: patched services.jar for a strongest launcher, Maximum multitasking overdrive, taskkiller killer, modded OOM values, zipalign at boot, vacuum databases at boot, entropy enlarger, build.prop tweaks, etc.

2. extremebeats mod with DSP based Ponqualizer to adjust audio.

3. Patched core.jar for Android Market. This way I never have to upgrade my Android Market to Play Store. I just need to download apps, mostly free ones. Plus, this mod blocks Google Play Services force install. You can still install Play Services thru direct access given by any app that needs it.

4. Ungoogled as posible to keep my phone functional, only Android Market, Maps and Google Drive are installed.

5. Notification toggle instead of  regular firmware toggles.

6. Block ads with adaway's hosts list (optional).


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 26, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> I have some mods in my ROM that some people might like as a customized firmware. I don't know if someone is interested in testing an original firmware - bloatware + mods, here's a list of the mods:
> 
> 1. ROM supercharged: patched services.jar for a strongest launcher, Maximum multitasking overdrive, taskkiller killer, modded OOM values, zipalign at boot, vacuum databases at boot, entropy enlarger, build.prop tweaks, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can i have it?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 26, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Can i have it?

Click to collapse



Yes, of course, but don't forget is more like an experiment and you'll have to wait a couple of hours until I can get it slim and online.


----------



## himmler1 (Dec 27, 2014)

finally after 12 hours I receive the code, I unlocked bootloader and rooted my phone with kingo android root. 
thanks

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 6012X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 27, 2014)

*Optimized B509 firmware (I won't call this a custom ROM)*

Hello guys.

I've been modding the original Huawei firmware for a while and as a conclusion I would like to share my modded firmware ROM as a CWM backup. I've explained before what mods come with this CWM flashable firmware so I won't get into details, all you need to know is you'll need an unlocked bootloader, it's intended for U051 but should work on U00, it is based on B509 firmware, released on november 24th in latinamerica and, to flash, you'll need a CWM recovery (you can find it in this thread).  These are the mods:



        0. Rooted: su binary should be into system partition and kinguser as superuser app, these made via towelroot+rootgenius.

1. ROM supercharged: patched services.jar for a strongest launcher, Maximum multitasking overdrive, taskkiller killer, modded OOM values, zipalign at boot, vacuum databases at boot, entropy enlarger, build.prop tweaks, etc.

2. extremebeats mod with DSP based Ponqualizer to adjust audio.

3. Patched core.jar for Android Market. This way I never have to upgrade my Android Market to Play Store. I just need to download apps, mostly free ones. Plus, this mod blocks Google Play Services force install. You can still install Play Services thru direct access given by any app that needs it.

4. Ungoogled as posible to keep my phone functional, only Android Market, Maps and Google Drive are installed.

5. Notification toggle instead of regular firmware toggles.

6. Block ads with adaway's hosts list (optional, you can change it by deleting hosts file content). 
    

I'm not feeling comfortable sharing this as I'm no developer and this is not really a ROM project I can use to ask for proper consent by those true developers that code this apps, but I'm keeping it as an experiment, to see if it can be useful to others. So, there are two options:

*1) Easiest but not so recommended*

a) Make sure you have a recent Nandroid Backup, just in case.
b) Uncompress the file inside your /clockworkmod/backup folder
c) Boot into recovery
d) Restore the uncompressed backup (my optimized B509 firmware)
e) Wipe cache
f) Wipe dalvik cache
g) Reboot system and change language and have it your way.
OPTIONAL) If you don't like to keep original system apps WITH updated versions you can install Link2SD from store and use the option to integrate updated app to system. You may want to change permissions to administrative privileges using Kinguser app.

*2) Harder, but recommended*
a) Make sure you have a recent Nandroid Backup, just in case.
b) Uncompress the file inside your /clockworkmod/backup folder
c) Boot into recovery
d) Restore the uncompressed backup (my optimized B509 firmware)
e) Wipe data / factory reset
f) Wipe dalvik cache
g) Reboot and configure your system
h) Configure yourself notification toggle app
i) Configure yourself zeppelinrox's supercharger script (use the last module of my "Supercharging your Y530" post as a guide)
j) Have it your way
OPTIONAL) If you don't like to keep original system apps WITH updated versions you can install Link2SD from store and use the option to integrate updated app to system.


----------



## bonerserk (Dec 27, 2014)

AnimatingMonkey said:


> Let me start with saying a thank you to this forum for all it's help and advice.
> 
> So now that I finally got it working i wanted to make a little post on what I did to do it in case someone else find it to be difficult to do.
> *note this will wipe your phone and all it's data so *BACK IT UP*....also this has worked for me without issue but thats not to say that you won't have issue so use at own risk*
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks!
I was trying to unlock bootloader but I'm not able to enter to bootloader.
I have enabled usb debugging.
I have disable fast boot.
I have removed battery for some time.
When i hold down volume down+power the device remains on huawey logo and does not enter to bootloader.
Some one else had this prolem?
If i hold down volume down+power the device enter correctly to recovery.
If I hold down volume down+volume up + power the device enter to usb download mode.

Some solutions?
Thanks!


----------



## PieroV (Dec 27, 2014)

bonerserk said:


> Thanks!
> I was trying to unlock bootloader but I'm not able to enter to bootloader.
> I have enabled usb debugging.
> I have disable fast boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Huawei logo stuck is the bootloader, you are doing it right.
If you type fastboot devices you should see your device.

Did you try this?
If it does not work, please tell us:
1) the operating system you are using
2) if you are an high privileged user (root on Linux, run as Administrator on Windows)
3) what kind of USB ports are you using: USB 3.0 ports don't work to me on Linux with fastboot


----------



## himmler1 (Dec 27, 2014)

which version of cwm I can install on huawei y530? and I can flash it with ROM Manager?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 27, 2014)

himmler1 said:


> which version of cwm I can install on huawei y530? and I can flash it with ROM Manager?

Click to collapse



There are only two builds, same version. Look at popular posts of this thread to find the recovery.img file. And yes, you can flash it using ROM Manager.


----------



## PieroV (Dec 27, 2014)

himmler1 said:


> which version of cwm I can install on huawei y530? and I can flash it with ROM Manager?

Click to collapse



For the moment use CENTSOARER's one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56582106#post56582106
I suggest you not to flash it immediately, but boot it with fastboot, make a backup of your phone, and then flash it.
You can boot it with this command:

```
fastboot boot recovery.img
```


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## bonerserk (Dec 28, 2014)

PieroV said:


> Hi, Huawei logo stuck is the bootloader, you are doing it right.
> If you type fastboot devices you should see your device.
> 
> Did you try this?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you! 
It works! 
I've imagined the bootloader something different . 
I have unlocked the bootloader and rooted!


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 28, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I've been modding the original Huawei firmware for a while and as a conclusion I would like to share my modded firmware ROM as a CWM backup. I've explained before what mods come with this CWM flashable firmware so I won't get into details, all you need to know is you'll need an unlocked bootloader, it's intended for U051 but should work on U00, it is based on B509 firmware, released on november 24th in latinamerica and, to flash, you'll need a CWM recovery (you can find it in this thread).  These are the mods:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man its really light and fast


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 28, 2014)

barakaakyoo said:


> Thanks man its really light and fast

Click to collapse



If you want to change some settings use zeppelinrox's supercharger script, the one he calls "for your lag". It's very easy once services.jar is patched. The config I put there is the multitasking one, but if you like to hace more free RAM always you can configure more strict OOM and minfree values with other profiles.

How about audio with extremebeats? Did it work? Is it rooted? The mods persist?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 29, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> If you want to change some settings use zeppelinrox's supercharger script, the one he calls "for your lag". It's very easy once services.jar is patched. The config I put there is the multitasking one, but if you like to hace more free RAM always you can configure more strict OOM and minfree values with other profiles.
> 
> How about audio with extremebeats? Did it work? Is it rooted? The mods persist?

Click to collapse



Everything is as u explained man, unlike the one we had before you, it has root access, no forcing update for Google services, nothing like force close,


----------



## Xhemal1325 (Dec 29, 2014)

so guys, still not any CM 11 for huawei Y530 ?


----------



## PieroV (Dec 29, 2014)

Xhemal1325 said:


> so guys, still not any CM 11 for huawei Y530 ?

Click to collapse



Hi, it's not so easy...
I've written to KonstaT and he helped me to solve the reboot loop, however I've still problems with framebuffer drivers or hardware acceleration, I still don't know.

Here are some logs:




```
E/qdhwcomposer(  721): openFramebufferDevice: Error Opening FB : No such file or directory
E/qdutils (  721): Unable to read Primary Panel Information
E/qdutils (  721): Failed to open msm_fb_panel_info node
E/qdutils (  721): updateSysFsInfo: sysFsFile file '/sys/class/graphics/fb0/mdp/caps' not found
E/qdutils (  721): Unable to read display sysfs node
E/qdutils (  721): Failed to open mdss_fb_split node
E/qdutils (  721): Unable to read display split node
E/qdutils (  721): init:not able to open /sys/devices/virtual/graphics/fb0/idle_notify node No such file or directory
D/qdhwcomposer(  721): int qhwc::adRead(): /sys/class/graphics/fb-1/ad could not be opened : No such file or directory
D/qdhwcomposer(  721): hwc_getDisplayAttributes disp = 0, width = 0
D/qdhwcomposer(  721): hwc_getDisplayAttributes disp = 0, height = 0
I/qdhwcomposer(  721): vsync_loop: Reading event 0 for dpy 0 from /sys/class/graphics/fb0/vsync_event
E/qdhwcomposer(  721): vsync_loop:unable to open event node for dpy=0 event=0, No such file or directory
I/qdhwcomposer(  721): vsync_loop: Reading event 0 for dpy 1 from /sys/class/graphics/fb-1/vsync_event
I/qdhwcomposer(  721): vsync_loop: Reading event 1 for dpy 1 from /sys/class/graphics/fb-1/show_blank_event
E/cutils-trace(  721): Error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
W/Adreno-GSL(  721): <gsl_ldd_control:412>: ioctl fd 14 code 0xc02c093d (IOCTL_KGSL_SUBMIT_COMMANDS) failed: errno 25 Unknown ioctl code
W/Adreno-ES20(  721): <core_glFlushInternal:37>: GL_OUT_OF_MEMORY
W/Adreno-EGL(  721): <eglTimestampCreate:5542>: EGL_BAD_ALLOC
E/libEGL  (  721): eglMakeCurrent:784 error 3003 (EGL_BAD_ALLOC)
E/BufferQueue(  721): [FramebufferSurface] setDefaultBufferSize: dimensions cannot be 0 (w=0, h=0)
W/Adreno-EGL(  721): <eglTimestampCreate:5542>: EGL_BAD_ALLOC
E/libEGL  (  721): eglMakeCurrent:784 error 3003 (EGL_BAD_ALLOC)
E/QCOM PowerHAL(  721): Unable to open /system/vendor/lib/libqc-opt.so: dlopen failed: cannot locate symbol "utext_openUChars_50" referenced by "libqc-opt.so"...
E/QCOM PowerHAL(  721): Failed to get qcopt handle.
D/SurfaceFlinger(  721): Screen acquired, type=0 flinger=0xb879d4e0
D/qdhwcomposer(  721): hwc_blank: Unblanking display: 0
E/qdhwcomposer(  721): hwc_blank: Failed to handle blank event(0) for Primary!!
W/Adreno-EGL(  721): <eglTimestampCreate:5542>: EGL_BAD_ALLOC
E/libEGL  (  721): eglMakeCurrent:784 error 3003 (EGL_BAD_ALLOC)
W/SurfaceFlinger(  721): DisplayDevice::makeCurrent failed. Aborting surface composition for display Built-in Screen
W/Adreno-EGL(  721): <qeglDrvAPI_eglSwapBuffers:3631>: EGL_BAD_SURFACE
F/SurfaceFlinger(  721): eglSwapBuffers(0x1, 0xb880d298) failed with 0x0000300d
F/libc    (  721): Fatal signal 6 (SIGABRT) at 0x000002d1 (code=-6), thread 721 (surfaceflinger)
```


----------



## chrizvelez (Dec 29, 2014)

*Some way to unlock the y530-u051 to use it with other company???*

is there a way or not cause id been trying different metods but cant make it work


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 30, 2014)

chrizvelez said:


> is there a way or not cause id been trying different metods but cant make it work

Click to collapse



A way for what exactly?

¿Una forma para hacer qué exactamente?


----------



## menferi (Dec 30, 2014)

*What I'm doing wrong?*

Hi everyone,

I sent this e-mail to [email protected] 5 days ago:

"Subject: Bootloader unlock code request

Serial n.: C2ZBY14412011992
IMEI: 353059025564575
Product ID: 72372430
Model: Huawei Y530-U00

Thanks for your support."

No answer until this moment. As I read here, normally it takes 1-3 days to receive the code. 
Any idea?


----------



## barakaakyoo (Dec 30, 2014)

menferi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I sent this e-mail to [email protected] 5 days ago:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Send to [email protected]


----------



## guywithafro (Dec 31, 2014)

*Broke bootloader*

Hey everyone,

While following the instructions on installing CWM for Huawei Y530 I ended up "breaking" my bootloader. Now all it says is 

```
Recover image verify failed!

Please update to the authorized images.
```

Any idea on can I get it back to work?

By the way, everything else work as usual, I'm able to boot by the battery removal method. I have Nandroid installed and my device is rooted.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 31, 2014)

guywithafro said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> While following the instructions on installing CWM for Huawei Y530 I ended up "breaking" my bootloader. Now all it says is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unlock your bootloader. It seems it's locked.


----------



## s33rious (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry for going off topic but if somebody can help i would appreciate it! 
I tryed rooting my phone but it just restarted without success and now whenever i connect my phone trough usb cable the pc doesnt even do anything like nothing is connected and the phone goes into charging mode,tryed on multiple computers and cables,the same thing....also my 3g internet wasent working so i had to add some proxy to fix it 
Anybody knows a possible fix? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## guywithafro (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey there, thanks for the prompt reply. 
I had it unlocked months ago following this instructions, do I need to repeat them?

Also, will I be able to repeat them if I can't get my device into fastboot? (Turning off then on while holding POWER + VOL DOWN gets my device stuck at the boot logo).


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 31, 2014)

guywithafro said:


> Hey there, thanks for the prompt reply.
> I had it unlocked months ago following this instructions, do I need to repeat them?
> 
> Also, will I be able to repeat them if I can't get my device into fastboot? (Turning off then on while holding POWER + VOL DOWN gets my device stuck at the boot logo).

Click to collapse



Seems complicated. I do not know what could have happened with your bootloader but seems weird you can boot to Android. I would try reflashing thru Nandroid Manager or "dd", maybe you are gonna need to reinstall original firmware.
@s33rious
Go look into popular posts of all time and find one with a dial code like *#*#2847569#*#* you'll be fine.


----------



## guywithafro (Dec 31, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Seems complicated. I do not know what could have happened with your bootloader but seems weird you can boot to Android. I would try reflashing thru Nandroid Manager or "dd", maybe you are gonna need to reinstall original firmware.
> @s33rious
> Go look into popular posts of all time and find one with a dial code like *#*#2847569#*#* you'll be fine.

Click to collapse



Re-installing original firmware is exactly what I thought. Thanks for pointing out where I can find it!


----------



## s33rious (Dec 31, 2014)

CENTSOARER said:


> Seems complicated. I do not know what could have happened with your bootloader but seems weird you can boot to Android. I would try reflashing thru Nandroid Manager or "dd", maybe you are gonna need to reinstall original firmware.
> @s33rious
> Go look into popular posts of all time and find one with a dial code like *#*#2847569#*#* you'll be fine.

Click to collapse



Thank you,that worked!


----------



## s33rious (Dec 31, 2014)

So finally i started messing with the phone after USB fix and now i get this.....i just cant solve it :/


----------



## guywithafro (Dec 31, 2014)

s33rious said:


> So finally i started messing with the phone after USB fix and now i get this.....i just cant solve it :/

Click to collapse



I managed to get my device rooted by installing Root Genius on my PC. You could try that.


----------



## s33rious (Dec 31, 2014)

guywithafro said:


> I managed to get my device rooted by installing Root Genius on my PC. You could try that.

Click to collapse



Thanks i did it!
I cannot install CWM without unlocked bootloader?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Leoace2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi guys i am new in xda for some reason i cant post links  
but i found this post
Look The screenshot[]
This lolipop rom really runs in our device?
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Getoari (Jan 1, 2015)

Leoace2 said:


> Hi guys i am new in xda for some reason i cant post links
> but i found this post
> Look The screenshot[]
> This lolipop rom really runs in our device?
> Sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to disappoint you but this post is fake you can't run any higher android version than 4.3 on y530.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 1, 2015)

Leoace2 said:


> Hi guys i am new in xda for some reason i cant post links
> but i found this post
> Look The screenshot[]
> This lolipop rom really runs in our device?
> Sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



It is fake, even could be malware. It will pop up on Google always on latest Android version and with any cellphone model, the comments at the end are the same for all phones and looks like an image.


----------



## Getoari (Jan 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> It is fake, even could be malware. It will pop up on Google always on latest Android version and with any cellphone model, the comments at the end are the same for all phones and looks like an image.

Click to collapse



Hello CENTSOARER I know you're busy but can you find a way to run the lasts version of xposed farmwork in our ROM's without disabling the resource hooks ('cos some modules don't work after that)?

Thank you.


----------



## Leoace2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Getoari said:


> Hello CENTSOARER I know your busy but can you find a way to run the lasts version of xposed farmwork in our ROM's without disabling the resource hooks ('cos some modules don't work after that)?
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



The only thing you can do is download the old version of the modules


----------



## Getoari (Jan 1, 2015)

Leoace2 said:


> The only thing you can do is download the old version of the modules

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply that's what I've been doing I've xposed version 2.5.1 and the problem is that the module I want to install requires a higher version of xposedbridge.jar and I can't update just the xposedbridge.jar without updating xposed farmwork.


----------



## csuha (Jan 2, 2015)

*miui 3.0?*

Hey guys,

I found this page yesterday, is it possible to download and flash miui 3.0 for our y530? 
emui[dot]huawei[dot]com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=list


----------



## PieroV (Jan 2, 2015)

csuha said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I found this page yesterday, is it possible to download and flash miui 3.0 for our y530?
> emui[dot]huawei[dot]com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=list

Click to collapse



Hi, the link you provided doesn't contain images for phones nor the source code of emui, but it contains the kernel source code, that isn't related to the UI.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Jan 2, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, the link you provided doesn't contain images for phones nor the source code of emui, but it contains the kernel source code, that isn't related to the UI.

Click to collapse



Yes it does and i downloaded one, its the source code in  .tar but i have no idea of how to flash it.


----------



## PieroV (Jan 2, 2015)

barakaakyoo said:


> Yes it does and i downloaded one, its the source code in  .tar but i have no idea of how to flash it.

Click to collapse



You need the toolchain to compile it first!
You can generate the boot.img, which is very important, but useless without the rest of the system, which is contained in system.img.

You could also patch the kernel, if you need it, generate a boot.img to use with our stock kernel, but at the moment I don't see any use.
You have to use this source code to build CyanogenMod, but you need to patch it (vidc, msm video drivers etc...), which isn't very easy.


----------



## csuha (Jan 2, 2015)

PieroV said:


> You need the toolchain to compile it first!
> You can generate the boot.img, which is very important, but useless without the rest of the system, which is contained in system.img.
> 
> You could also patch the kernel, if you need it, generate a boot.img to use with our stock kernel, but at the moment I don't see any use.
> You have to use this source code to build CyanogenMod, but you need to patch it (vidc, msm video drivers etc...), which isn't very easy.

Click to collapse



Shame  i'm not into it I bought the phone 3 months ago, but it will be nice if we had some tools, for changing the elements of the emui, because it is a fast launcher (for the 512 mb ram it is the best solution i think) but those icons and menus looks horrible.

btw anyone knows here, how can I check the emui version? because i found some theme, but the phone wont put the custom lockscreen, even if I select it :/


----------



## Valverde! lml (Jan 2, 2015)

*How copile kernel sources of EMUI*

HI! My problem is with the archive xxxxx_defconfig what its the archive for the Huawei Y530? 
I have experience in compilar kernels.. but not what the name of this archivo to make kernel.. Help please


Sorry for mi bad inglish, i am mexican xD


----------



## japstar (Jan 2, 2015)

csuha said:


> Shame  i'm not into it I bought the phone 3 months ago, but it will be nice if we had some tools, for changing the elements of the emui, because it is a fast launcher (for the 512 mb ram it is the best solution i think) but those icons and menus looks horrible.
> 
> btw anyone knows here, how can I check the emui version? because i found some theme, but the phone wont put the custom lockscreen, even if I select it :/

Click to collapse



Just use a custom launcher?
I use NovaLauncher
Very fast launcher, and a very good resemblance of the stock android, with alot of additional functions.
You can download and apply different skins and icons


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 2, 2015)

japstar said:


> Just use a custom launcher?
> I use a patched version of NovaLauncher, to get all the premium functions for free.
> Very fast launcher, and a very good resemblance of the stock android, with alot of additional functions.
> You can download and apply different skins and icons

Click to collapse



Use Apex free or Nova free. There is the stock KitKat Android launcher too available in F-droid store which is barebones light, ported for ICS+ phones.
There are lots of other free, as in beer, options in Play Store.


----------



## japstar (Jan 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> That's just unfair. Use Apex free or Nova free. There is the stock KitKat Android launcher too available in F-droid store which is barebones light, ported for ICS+ phones.
> There are lots of other free, as in beer, options in Play Store.
> Don't give this kind of feedback, at least not here at XDA, it's kinda harsh and unrespectful.

Click to collapse



edited it


----------



## PieroV (Jan 3, 2015)

Valverde! lml said:


> HI! My problem is with the archive xxxxx_defconfig what its the archive for the Huawei Y530?
> I have experience in compilar kernels.. but not what the name of this archivo to make kernel.. Help please

Click to collapse



Hi!
Do you mean file by archive?
In that case you should use msm8610_defconfig.

Maybe you should add some lines for SELinux if you want to support it for Cyanogenmod.
Have you experience in patching, too?
In this case we could work together...



Valverde! lml said:


> Sorry for mi bad inglish, i am mexican xD

Click to collapse



No problem


----------



## csuha (Jan 3, 2015)

japstar said:


> Just use a custom launcher?
> I use NovaLauncher
> Very fast launcher, and a very good resemblance of the stock android, with alot of additional functions.
> You can download and apply different skins and icons

Click to collapse



I don't want to use a custom launcher, because it will slow down after a time and every time i go to home screen it must redraw the whole screen. + I have only 1 gig storage for the apps, but there is another 1 gig free space in the internal storage but i cant use it for apps.. :/ anybody knws why?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 3, 2015)

csuha said:


> I don't want to use a custom launcher, because it will slow down after a time and every time i go to home screen it must redraw the whole screen. + I have only 1 gig storage for the apps, but there is another 1 gig free space in the internal storage but i cant use it for apps.. :/ anybody knws why?

Click to collapse



For avoiding redraws you can supercharge your phone using zeppelinrox's tools or flash the optimized firmware I uploaded some days ago. Also, to avoid storage limitations you can use Link2SD. Both require some level of knowledge.

The reason you can't use the available space is the partition scheme. If you are rooted you can use Link2SD to convert (and change from one partition to another) user apps to system apps and viceversa. This way you may have more control of your available space.


----------



## marek334 (Jan 3, 2015)

My Huawei  stop working when and android logo is on dispay. 
Have any idea how fix this phone..
Oficial update failure.


----------



## csuha (Jan 3, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> For avoiding redraws you can supercharge your phone using zeppelinrox's tools or flash the optimized firmware I uploaded some days ago. Also, to avoid storage limitations you can use Link2SD. Both require some level of knowledge.
> 
> The reason you can't use the available space is the partition scheme. If you are rooted you can use Link2SD to convert (and change from one partition to another) user apps to system apps and viceversa. This way you may have more control of your available space.

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply, can I modify the internal storage partition sheme with the link2sd app? As I know it is just for the sd card isn't it?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 3, 2015)

csuha said:


> Thanks for reply, can I modify the internal storage partition sheme with the link2sd app? As I know it is just for the sd card isn't it?

Click to collapse



No. Don't modify it even if you can. Link2SD is for external SD card, you need to create a partition in external sd card, in this partition will be your apps after you link them, freeing space in data and system partition.

To be clear, your apps will be still installed in data and system partition, when you link them with Link2SD you'll find symlinks (tiny sized) in data partition to the assigned partition in external SD card, which contain the actual app archives (larger size).


----------



## csuha (Jan 3, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> No. Don't modify it even if you can. Link2SD is for external SD card, you need to create a partition in external sd card, in this partition will be your apps after you link them, freeing space in data and system partition.
> 
> To be clear, your apps will be still installed in data and system partition, when you link them with Link2SD you'll find symlinks (tiny sized) in data partition to the assigned partition in external SD card, which contain the actual app archives (larger size).

Click to collapse



One more question, what if I linked an app to the sd, and it needs to be update? Will it update automatically, or I need to unlink, and link the app again?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 3, 2015)

csuha said:


> One more question, what if I linked an app to the sd, and it needs to be update? Will it update automatically, or I need to unlink, and link the app again?

Click to collapse



It will update, you can even configure Link2SD to link automatically all new installed apps. If you link one app one time Link2SD will automatically link all updates for that app.


----------



## DKS1DR (Jan 4, 2015)

Getoari said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint you but this post is fake you can't run any higher android version than 4.3 on y530.

Click to collapse



Umm, I have a stock 530 running 4.4.2.......


----------



## Sak32009 (Jan 4, 2015)

DKS1DR said:


> Umm, I have a stock 530 running 4.4.2.......

Click to collapse



Good joke, try again next time.


----------



## barakaakyoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Guys what do you think between Huawei y500 and y300 apart from screen resolution which one is powerful


----------



## gusgez (Jan 4, 2015)

*get the Lollipop 5.0 ROM to Y530*

how do I get a lollipop custom ROM to my huawei Y530-U00?


----------



## Sak32009 (Jan 4, 2015)

gusgez said:


> how do I get a lollipop custom ROM to my huawei Y530-U00?

Click to collapse



Under construction CM11 from @PieroV


----------



## vladhed (Jan 4, 2015)

barakaakyoo said:


> Guys what do you think between Huawei y500 and y300 apart from screen resolution which one is powerful

Click to collapse



If you mean the Y530, it is about 50% more powerful (AnTuTu score) than the Y300.

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




PieroV said:


> For the moment use CENTSOARER's one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56582106#post56582106
> I suggest you not to flash it immediately, but boot it with fastboot, make a backup of your phone, and then flash it.
> You can boot it with this command:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I followed instructions and I can boot CWM okay, but I cannot get it to flash.  adb reboot bootloader, powering on with the volume down key pressed or using CWM "reboot to bootloader" all return me to the stock Rescue screen.  

The flash appears to  be working and the stock Rescue screen says PHONE Unlocked:
C:\adb>fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
target reported max download size of 301989888 bytes
sending 'recovery' (12442 KB)...
OKAY [  0.513s]
writing 'recovery'...
OKAY [  1.207s]
finished. total time: 1.721s

C:\adb>

What am I likely missing?  I think I went back through all the previous posts on CWM and I haven't missed anything.


----------



## PieroV (Jan 5, 2015)

barakaakyoo said:


> Guys what do you think between Huawei y500 and y300 apart from screen resolution which one is powerful

Click to collapse



Y530 is more powerful and recent, it has a better SoC! It has a MSM8x10, which has a slight faster CPU and a better GPU (Adreno 302 vs. Adreno 203).
However if you want to modify it immediately, Y300 is the choice.

If you should buy it, I suggest you other devices, with more RAM: both the devices has 512MB, which limit them too much.



vladhed said:


> If you mean the Y530, it is about 50% more powerful (AnTuTu score) than the Y300.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The bootloader (adb reboot bootloader, Power + VolDown, CWM entry Reboot to bootloader) remains the same, the Huawei logo.
The recovery changes (adb reboot recovery, Power + VolDown + VolUp, CWM entry Reboot to recovery)...

Y530 won't have a CM12 until it's stable.
It's not sure that it will have CM11, too, because I'm getting lots of problems with drivers.
Breaking the code is very easy. I have some C knowledge, I've compiled the Linux kernel for other devices, but I've never patched it before....


----------



## JesterDoobie (Jan 5, 2015)

*Bell Mobility 4.3 update.app Huawei y530*

My device shipped with 4.2.Something Android, kept telling me there's a system update available, but kept failing "script assert failed" when I tried to use to online update option. BIG surprise, there IS no 4.3 update available for bell y530's on Huawei OR bell websites. After DAYS of Googling, I found a copy, though.  (Doncha just LOVE the Internet?)   I thought I'd upload it here if anybody else is having the same issue. 
NB this is a COMPLETE update, you WILL need to root again, and backup your /data partition somewhere else.  This thread has rooting instructions, search for them.
You need:
Unlocked Bootloader (not sure if necessary, but it's the FIRST thing I did with this device, search here on XDA, there's a thread. 

Stock Recovery, link here: http://goo.gl/sO14WF
(flsh with fastboot, fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
/dload/update.app, link here: http://goo.gl/czgkq9  (Google Drive)

extract dload.rar to the root of your sdcard (EG X:/dload/update.app) or extract to your PC and copy/paste to /sdcard/dload/update.app.  

Method 1) Android GUI: (didn't work for me, script assert failure) goto settings-->all-->about phone-->system update-->local update-->confim. Phone should reboot, apply update, and reboot again. 

Method 2) Recovery(also failed for me, script assert again) power off phone, hold Vol- AND power. Update should proceed, phone reboots.

Method 3) (WORKED for me) power off phone, hold Vol+ AND Vol- AND power (force update mode) Update should proceed, Phone reboots, now has Android 4.3.

I have a complete stock recovery of 4.3 available to anyone who wants it, PM for link.

ALSO, if anyone has a solution to the sdcard issue, I'd LOVE to hear it, half my apps (specially root browers) won't read/write to/from either internal or external sdcard. But some will, I can use Play Music or VLC Beta to delete music files from my sdcard(s) but Jrummy's Root Browser can do nothing TO them. It CAN move from /system to /data, or to /cust, just NOT to/from sdcard(s)    /storage/sdcard# folder exists, but I must mount /dev/block/mmcblk1p1 to it manually. Sometimes. Sometimes it's there.   Fixing permissions just changes the issue somehow, but I'm NOT a Developer, just a knowledgeable user, so IDK HOW/what it changes, nor WTF is really goin on.  Changing default storage to external sd in settings ALSO changes the issue somehow, but doesn't REALLY fix anything.


----------



## Boskan (Jan 5, 2015)

*Many thanks for all! *

Hello everyone

I want to say many thanks to all of you who have contributed to this forum. I appriciate mostly the big effort many of you put here, to help others. I started this thread in order to help others, as well as to find some solutions for myself. I'm very proud of what this thread has become. You all restored my faith in people 

With all these posts, I was abble to root my Huawei 
But still, I didn't got an answer to my problem, even though I think it is close.
What I'm looking for is: Is there a way that flashing a new ROM will override my sim block?
I tried to unlock my phone by purchasing the codes, and I got correct codes, but problem was that I didn't know in what order are they to be input. So I started with one that is for reseting all others and by that I locked my phone for any SIM card  (I didn't know which one is for what).
Does anyone know how and will this be resolved by flashing new rom, or is there different solution for this? My phone remains useless untill this can be fixed.


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 5, 2015)

JesterDoobie said:


> My device shipped with 4.2.Something Android, kept telling me there's a system update available, but kept failing "script assert failed" when I tried to use to online update option. BIG surprise, there IS no 4.3 update available for bell y530's on Huawei OR bell websites. After DAYS of Googling, I found a copy, though.  (Doncha just LOVE the Internet?)   I thought I'd upload it here if anybody else is having the same issue.
> NB this is a COMPLETE update, you WILL need to root again, and backup your /data partition somewhere else.  This thread has rooting instructions, search for them.
> You need:
> Unlocked Bootloader (not sure if necessary, but it's the FIRST thing I did with this device, search here on XDA, there's a thread.
> ...

Click to collapse



can you create a backup with your 4.2 android and post it ??


----------



## gusgez (Jan 5, 2015)

Sak32009 said:


> Under construction CM11 from @PieroV

Click to collapse



ok, but what about all the links on google that take me to a guide that helps me to Upgrade/Update Huawei Ascend Y530 to 5.0 Lollipop?

(I searched with this Words upgrade update 5 lollipop huawei y530 android)

Is that guide fake?


----------



## Bukino (Jan 5, 2015)

gusgez said:


> Is that guide fake?

Click to collapse



Probably yes. 
These links were here before the kernel source for Y530 has been published.


----------



## vladhed (Jan 5, 2015)

PieroV said:


> The bootloader (adb reboot bootloader, Power + VolDown, CWM entry Reboot to bootloader) remains the same, the Huawei logo.
> The recovery changes (adb reboot recovery, Power + VolDown + VolUp, CWM entry Reboot to recovery)...

Click to collapse



Hi PieroV!

1) thanks, I did not know that about that distinction!  what should I see?
2) Power+Up+Down gives me the same android logo but on a black background and the text "check sd update pkg is exist...", "make sure usb calbe has been inserted!", "usb update starting..."
3) adb reboot recovery gives me "Android system recovery <3e>" and a menu that looks a bit like CWM over a black screen and a "dead android" logo

Is this right?  It looks different from the CWM menu I see with fastboot boot recovery.img


----------



## PieroV (Jan 5, 2015)

vladhed said:


> Hi PieroV!
> 
> 1) thanks, I did not know that about that distinction!  what should I see?
> 2) Power+Up+Down gives me the same android logo but on a black background and the text "check sd update pkg is exist...", "make sure usb calbe has been inserted!", "usb update starting..."
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you are right, it's stock recovery.
You should see the CWM you have seen with fastboot boot.

Are you sure that you have unlocked successfully?
Try the command:

```
fastboot oem getbootinfo
```


----------



## Brulsturm (Jan 5, 2015)

*Rootgenius & Kinguser*

Hello all, 

Thanks to this thread I was able to unlock the bootloader of my Y530. The rooting went fine with this -- well it seems one can't post links in the first 10 posts...--(German!) thread. ( google: "android-hilfe.de/huawei-ascend-y530-forum/622879-anleitung-zum-flashen-des-huawei-ascend-y530-per-fastboot-rooten-fixen.html" )

Anyway, the site and some other people recommend / advise to replace Kinguser (which comes with Rootgenius) with SuperSU. Although on this phone this results in apps not being able to write to SDcard, as mentioned by others.
Whats the deal with Kinguser? Is it spyware? It runs continuously in the background, so that's at least undesirable, and I would also trust SuperSU more myself, but it's apparantly the only way at this moment to have a functioning Y530 with root?

Thanks for any thought / advice in advance.


----------



## vladhed (Jan 5, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Yes, you are right, it's stock recovery.
> You should see the CWM you have seen with fastboot boot.
> 
> Are you sure that you have unlocked successfully?
> ...

Click to collapse



C:\adb>fastboot oem get-bootinfo
...
(bootloader) *******************************************

(bootloader)  Bootloader Lock State: UNLOCKED

(bootloader)  System State: Bootloader in UNLOCKED state
(bootloader)  Bootloader Version: 001.001.000

(bootloader) *******************************************

Bizarre.... 

Thanks for your time - I'm not going to pursue this any further, since I can get into CWM using fastboot boot recovery.img should we get a CM ROM to tryout.


----------



## Lycris11 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Gaming test*

I have successfully overloaded my device and runned Modern Combat 5 Blackout, soon tutorial how to, need other phone to record only and tutorial tonight or tommorow, most time will be taked by uploading video, after edited B509 firmware this phone flying, cheers!
postimg.org/image/b2nkmo13f/
postimg.org/image/amreow1l5/
Sorry for posting links like that but didnt able to post link before 10 posts.
Thats two pictures are little prove.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## InfinityForever (Jan 6, 2015)

*Y530-b188-U051 system languages*

Spent days reading this thread and have learned a lot.  You guys are another level.

I bought the Y530 (b188-U051) as a gift for a spanish friend...unfortunately the system setup is only english or french.

I realize this phone's ROM was set up that way for the big phone companies here in Canada, but not sure why they would limit the system language
to just english or french when there are so many other cultures here.  Anyway...

I've managed to unlock the bootloader and am prepared to root the phone if needed, but before I jump off this cliff, I just want
to check with the brains here that I can even install latin america spanish via another ROM or even without.

I can't be the only one that has wanted to do this, but the phone is new enough that googling hasn't given me a straight answer (or the answer I'm hoping for).

Is it doable? 
thanks


----------



## PieroV (Jan 6, 2015)

InfinityForever said:


> Spent days reading this thread and have learned a lot.  You guys are another level.
> 
> I bought the Y530 (b188-U051) as a gift for a spanish friend...unfortunately the system setup is only english or french.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm currently using a slight modified version of stock firmware (not Centsoarer's, yet) and it has lots of language, including Spanish (Spain and Latin America).
You can use stock image without passing through custom recoveries (Clockworkmod), or, if you want to, you can install Centsoarer's using Clockworkmod.
I haven't still checked his ROM because I don't want to reinstall apps etc, but other users provided a very good feedback.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 6, 2015)

InfinityForever said:


> Spent days reading this thread and have learned a lot.  You guys are another level.
> 
> I bought the Y530 (b188-U051) as a gift for a spanish friend...unfortunately the system setup is only english or french.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If all you want is a stock ROM with more languages you hace lots of options. Search in Huawei New Zealand or Colombia and you'll find one. Justo make dure it has a compilation number >B188 or equal.

Now, you are close to have a custom recovery image. You obviously have used fastboot before and you only need two more commands (even one) to get CWM and the ability to perform Nandroid Backups and get some mods if you use my B509 backup that I can assure you it has spanish locale.

Anyway you go, is likely you'll get what you want and good riddance. Here some links to firmwares:

http://consumer.huawei.com/nz/mobile-phones/support/downloads/ascend-y530-nz.htm

http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31837&version=56393&siteCode=co


----------



## InfinityForever (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you both.  I will give it a try tomorrow.  I feel like I'm over my head, but getting closer to the surface.


----------



## NomiRana (Jan 7, 2015)

*Unlock Huawei Ascend y530*

Need Country Unlock Code


----------



## trombone52 (Jan 9, 2015)

*volume+*

question: is there a chance to increase the volume for music youtube or something? I tried with various apps and also with the code * # * # 3646633 # * # * but the Huawei Y530 does not accept it ... there are other solutions?  and sorry for my english google


----------



## jehemera (Jan 9, 2015)

*huawei y530 tweak*

hello all. I discovered a tweak to make display brightness darker to save battery but i need help to make it permanenly. there is in /sys/devices/fd900000.com,mdss_mdp/qcom,mdss_fb_primary.126/leds/lcd-bakclight/brightness, if i set it to 1 , is display darkest as possible but after i do display on or off he value is again 10. pls help me how to make this value permanently 1. sry for my bad english, i have stock rom but rooted phone. thx everybody.


----------



## leo231 (Jan 9, 2015)

*y530 vs moto g2*

I'm want to buy an android device, im thinking between huawei y530 and motorola g2 . Y530 have a better processor but moto hava a better screen. The difference between snapdragon 410 on the y530 is big compared to snapdragon 400 on the moto ? The camera is not important for me. Are there better option on a 150 euro budget ?


----------



## raulsmat (Jan 9, 2015)

jehemera said:


> hello all. I discovered a tweak to make display brightness darker to save battery but i need help to make it permanenly. there is in /sys/devices/fd900000.com,mdss_mdp/qcom,mdss_fb_primary.126/leds/lcd-bakclight/brightness, if i set it to 1 , is display darkest as possible but after i do display on or off he value is again 10. pls help me how to make this value permanently 1. sry for my bad english, i have stock rom but rooted phone. thx everybody.

Click to collapse



Have you init.d activated?


----------



## jehemera (Jan 9, 2015)

i dont know how to activie init.d. can u help me? ty very much.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 9, 2015)

jehemera said:


> hello all. I discovered a tweak to make display brightness darker to save battery but i need help to make it permanenly. there is in /sys/devices/fd900000.com,mdss_mdp/qcom,mdss_fb_primary.126/leds/lcd-bakclight/brightness, if i set it to 1 , is display darkest as possible but after i do display on or off he value is again 10. pls help me how to make this value permanently 1. sry for my bad english, i have stock rom but rooted phone. thx everybody.

Click to collapse



I suspect this value is hardcoded. I tried changing ro.lcd.backlight value to 1 in build.prop and results in a value of 10 inside the archive you mentioned.

All I have to offer is a command to change quickly the value. This command can be used as an init executable thru SManager (to set at boot), you can use Command Runner too to have a direct access to the tweak and change the value easier anytime, test before in terminal emulator as root:

echo -n 1 > /sys/devices/fd900000.qcom,mdss_mdp/qcom,mdss_fb_primary.126/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness


----------



## PieroV (Jan 9, 2015)

leo231 said:


> I'm want to buy an android device, im thinking between huawei y530 and motorola g2 . Y530 have a better processor but moto hava a better screen. The difference between snapdragon 410 on the y530 is big compared to snapdragon 400 on the moto ? The camera is not important for me. Are there better option on a 150 euro budget ?

Click to collapse



I think that the Motorola is better in everything.
150€ for a Y530 is definitly too much.
I've paid it less than 130€ (in Italy) in May 2014. I think that now it costs 90€.
The main problem of Y530 is its RAM: only 512MB, so I suggest you to avoid buying it.



CENTSOARER said:


> I suspect this value is hardcoded. I tried changing ro.lcd.backlight value to 1 in build.prop and results in a value of 10 inside the archive you mentioned.
> 
> All I have to offer is a command to change quickly the value. This command can be used as an init executable thru SManager (to set at boot), you can use Command Runner too to have a direct access to the tweak and change the value easier anytime, test before in terminal emulator as root:
> 
> echo -n 1 > /sys/devices/fd900000.qcom,mdss_mdp/qcom,mdss_fb_primary.126/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness

Click to collapse



I'm quite sure it's quite hardcoded, I think I have seen it somewhere in sources, maybe a macro in the kernel...


----------



## jehemera (Jan 10, 2015)

thank you @CENTSOARER and @PieroV, i thing also this value is hardcoded that means i need a custom kernel i thing. anyway i found in same folder a value max_brightness and i changed it from 255 o 1 and now the brightness stays all time at 1. thx guys and i hope someday we will have a custom kernel/rom for our phone.


----------



## DanX1994 (Jan 11, 2015)

*CENTSOARER rom camera bug*

Hello, 
firstly I want to say that I'm following this thread from the very beginning and thank you for all of your hard work.

 I have the U00 Y530 and I flashed CENTSOARER modded rom, it's not perfect but much better than any stock firmware. Today I noticed that the camera show only 5MP resolution, no option for the 8MP, tried with stock and other 2 camera apps, same problem. Could it be because U051 rom with U00 phone compatibility bug or I'm the only one with this issue. I use XposedFrameworks with Gravitybox + some other modules, could be a conflict from those?


----------



## PieroV (Jan 11, 2015)

DanX1994 said:


> Hello,
> firstly I want to say that I'm following this thread from the very beginning and thank you for all of your hard work.
> 
> I have the U00 Y530 and I flashed CENTSOARER modded rom, it's not perfect but much better than any stock firmware. Today I noticed that the camera show only 5MP resolution, no option for the 8MP, tried with stock and other 2 camera apps, same problem. Could it be because U051 rom with U00 phone compatibility bug or I'm the only one with this issue. I use XposedFrameworks with Gravitybox + some other modules, could be a conflict from those?

Click to collapse



Hi, the back camera has 5MPx...


----------



## DanX1994 (Jan 11, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, the back camera has 5MPx...

Click to collapse



Oh...sorry my mistake


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 11, 2015)

DanX1994 said:


> Oh...sorry my mistake

Click to collapse



The firmware I posted is far from perfect, but now I'm a bit curious about what's not working on it and see if we can make it a little better.

On topic, I had a phone some time ago. This phone has a build.prop with a line "ro.camera.interpolation.enable=1". This way the kernel interpolated the RAW camera resolution so your photos where 5Mp instead of 2Mp. I never liked it so I disabled it with a 0 value. You may want to try this.

||||||||||||||||||||||||About Superuser apps||||||||||||||||||||||||

One thing that has been worrying some people here is the superuser app. I've been doing some research on this problem and, for some reason I still don't get, it seems like any other superuser app, except Kinguser, fails at calling su binary after rebooting the phone. The su binary is still there with proper permissions but somehow it fails being called. I got into this because I noted that Kinguser 3.4.8 (the most up to date) had a lot of CPU wakelocks thus unnecesary battery drainage. So I tried to make superSU work and it worked if I rooted with towelroot, but the root didn't persist after a reboot no matter what method I used.

Curiously Kinguser can call the su binary, no matter what su binary you install, provided it was built for JB/arm. Anyway, I tried with all other superuser apps and they behave similar to superSU. So, what's different with kinguser? I still don't know but now I don't trust it. As soon as I installed a previous version (3.4.0) and started its GUI it updated su binary and itself somewhat abusing of its privileges. I had to rebuilt a kinguser 3.4 without internet permission and install it, take this as a heads up.


----------



## PieroV (Jan 12, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> The firmware I posted is far from perfect, but now I'm a bit curious about what's not working on it and see if we can make it a little better.
> 
> On topic, I had a phone some time ago. This phone has a build.prop with a line "ro.camera.interpolation.enable=1". This way the kernel interpolated the RAW camera resolution so your photos where 5Mp instead of 2Mp. I never liked it so I disabled it with a 0 value. You may want to try this.

Click to collapse



You're right! Maybe you could arrive to 8MPx, which is the limit of MSM8610, or maybe more, however, as you said, interpolation doesn't sound good...



CENTSOARER said:


> ||||||||||||||||||||||||About Superuser apps||||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> One thing that has been worrying some people here is the superuser app. I've been doing some research on this problem and, for some reason I still don't get, it seems like any other superuser app, except Kinguser, fails at calling su binary after rebooting the phone. The su binary is still there with proper permissions but somehow it fails being called.

Click to collapse



Could you be more clear please? Did you see something on logcat?
Superuser should be based on SuperSU, as far as I know... I've been playing with the latter, but the only problem I had it was the problem with storage, which was mounted as root.



CENTSOARER said:


> I got into this because I noted that Kinguser 3.4.8 (the most up to date) had a lot of CPU wakelocks thus unnecesary battery drainage. So I tried to make superSU work and it worked if I rooted with towelroot, but the root didn't persist after a reboot no matter what method I used.

Click to collapse



Did you try installing with CWM?
We shouldn't need anymore exploits like Towelroot.



CENTSOARER said:


> Curiously Kinguser can call the su binary, no matter what su binary you install, provided it was built for JB/arm. Anyway, I tried with all other superuser apps and they behave similar to superSU. So, what's different with kinguser? I still don't know but now I don't trust it. As soon as I installed a previous version (3.4.0) and started its GUI it updated su binary and itself somewhat abusing of its privileges. I had to rebuilt a kinguser 3.4 without internet permission and install it, take this as a heads up.

Click to collapse



Did it ask you to? I had to accept manually its update...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 12, 2015)

PieroV said:


> You're right! Maybe you could arrive to 8MPx, which is the limit of MSM8610, or maybe more, however, as you said, interpolation doesn't sound good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I always rooted with towelroot + rootgenius. It just works. Yesterday I noticed that if I root using towelroot and pushing kinguser apk to data or system, it still just works as well. This is cool because we actually don't need a PC to root.

So, I tried trusty superSU knowing about storage problem and uninstalled kinguser. As soon as I started it, it proposed me to update binaries, so it deleted the towelroot su binary and replaced with its own, everything worked perfect before reboot, but after rebooting, su binary couldn't be called by superSU.

I went to xbin folder and there it was, the same su binary (MD5) with the same permissions, but superSU could not reach it. Before rebooting superSU worked as well as Kinguser with any su binary. This same behaviour goes to other well known superuser apps which can't get root privileges after reboot, but not kinguser, this one remains.

Yes, I did try installing superSU using CWM. AAMOF, I'm using this su binary along with kinguser 3.4.0 without internet permission.

About autoupdates, it does autoupdate su binary with it's own version and without confirmation, as soon as you open kinguser's GUI, it will use its provided permission to do it. If you go to settings and check for updates, it starts downloading updates, I don't remember now if with or without confirmation.

I'm not acusing of anything here. I did not see anything weird in logcat and I'm not a developer or someone who can auditate software, I just find this behaviour sort of unethic and official website really doesn't make me feel alright. So, as I said, heads up.


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 13, 2015)

*y530 not have msm8610 !!!!*

hei man, huawei y530 not have a msm8610 , thet device have  msm8210 

in that links is the proof 

http://system-on-a-chip.findthebest.com/l/463/Qualcomm-Snapdragon-200-MSM8210

http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_ascend_y530-6103.php

 ?????? maybe that's the reason why you can not compile a custom rom ??????


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## PieroV (Jan 13, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> hei man, huawei y530 not have a msm8610 , thet device have  msm8210
> 
> in that links is the proof
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, MSM8610 and MSM8210 are quite the same, the only difference is supported networks.
In /system/build.prop there is MSM8610, because at kernel source level, they are the same.
The reason I can't compile a custom ROM is that I had to restart patching drivers, which takes lots of time, because when you start changing a thing you have to change lots of other things...


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 13, 2015)

Here is a ,,VS" 
http://system-on-a-chip.findthebest...00-MSM8610-vs-Qualcomm-Snapdragon-200-MSM8210


----------



## PieroV (Jan 13, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Here is a ,,VS"
> http://system-on-a-chip.findthebest...00-MSM8610-vs-Qualcomm-Snapdragon-200-MSM8210

Click to collapse



Sorry, but this link does not prove anything and it's very incomplete as regards MSM8610.
MSM8610 and MSM8210 are MSM8x10 and part of Snapdragon 200 series.
This is the official feature list, from Qualcomm, the developer of the chips, is this: https://www.qualcomm.com/media/documents/files/snapdragon-200-processor-product-brief.pdf


> Snapdragon 200 processors include the following part numbers: 8110, 8210, 8610, 8112, 8212, 8612, 8225Q and 8625Q

Click to collapse



Unfortunately there aren't any datasheet, but I've found another site with information:
http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=cpu&id=a8610aq&c=qualcomm_snapdragon_200_msm8610
http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=cpu&id=a8210aq&c=qualcomm_snapdragon_200_msm8210
As you can see the differences are only supported networks.

Normally we refer to MSM8610 as platform instead of MSM8x10: in official Huawei kernel they do, too (from arch/arm/boot/dts/huawei-y530-u00-va-v1.dts):

```
/include/ "msm8610-v1.dtsi"
/include/ "msm8610-qrd.dtsi"
```
What's matter isn't 8210 or 8610, but 8x10, that is "SoC from 200 series, dual core processor".


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok , sorry . I understand now


----------



## shinobivdk (Jan 13, 2015)

*I need some information about my phone*

Hello everyone, as the title says, I need some information about my phone :

First, the most important : 
Recently, I feel like when, I turn my phone off, It still use energy :
For instance, I turned off the phone (9P.M), battry = 70%
At the morning, 6AM, 20%

What is the meaning of this  ?

Last question : Is there a custom lolipop or kitkat custom rom, or even a google stock rom for this phone ?

Thanks


----------



## raulsmat (Jan 13, 2015)

The phone don't Shut off, hibernate. For full off, i remove the batt for some seconds.


----------



## shinobivdk (Jan 13, 2015)

Even with the quick start option disabled ?

I think it's a little bit rude, removed the battry everytime, no ?


----------



## raulsmat (Jan 13, 2015)

I never power off the phone, it awake me in the morning... 
With the quick start option enabled, if press power + vol+ (or vol-, i dont renember) the phone start en 3 seconds from power off.


----------



## shinobivdk (Jan 13, 2015)

So, why my phone loses energy while he is hibernating ?


----------



## PieroV (Jan 14, 2015)

shinobivdk said:


> What is the meaning of this  ?
> 
> Last question : Is there a custom lolipop or kitkat custom rom, or even a google stock rom for this phone ?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi, could you make it discharge to 0 and then charge it fully, please? It should calibrate the battery...
If it doesn't help, can you install please some battery toolkit? Sometimes Android goes crazy with battery charge (it happend to some friends of mine with different phones).

As regards ROMs, I'm working on it.
I'll have to pause the development because I have some important things to do, but I'm willing to start again.

I managed to build Cyanogenmodo 11, but it doesn't boot (OpenGL finishes memory, a system call fails etc...).
I have to work on the kernel.
At the moment we have a modified stock ROM (CENTSOARER's), but it's still based on Android JB 4.3.



raulsmat said:


> The phone don't Shut off, hibernate. For full off, i remove the batt for some seconds.

Click to collapse



You can simply disable fastboot in settings  (note: this fastboot isn't the command)


----------



## shinobivdk (Jan 16, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, could you make it discharge to 0 and then charge it fully, please? It should calibrate the battery...
> If it doesn't help, can you install please some battery toolkit? Sometimes Android goes crazy with battery charge (it happend to some friends of mine with different phones).
> 
> As regards ROMs, I'm working on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



i have disabled quickboot for 2 days. And it doesn't seems to have any battry issues anymore.

Thanks !


----------



## kjxxx (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi guys.

Simple question: how to downgrade? From b510 to b189.

Phone: y530-U00
Root: yes
Unlocked bootloader: yes

Tried:
1.  Unpack b189 and reflash via fastboot (system, userimage, boot, recovery). No problem with flash but I have same issues with system.
2. Unpack b189 and b510, switch some files (OEMSBL_VER, etc), repack and reflash va SD. Does not go.
3. Custom rom from this topic (b189), and then clean b189. Does not go.

Biggest problem:
I can't change wallpaper and theme. In any way. Phone stuck on default.

I just need to flash clean, untouched b189 (full update.app) over b510. Any help?


----------



## PieroV (Jan 16, 2015)

kjxxx said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Simple question: how to downgrade? From b510 to b189.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I can't suggest more ways, but, could you clarify more these points, please? (numbers refers to your list)

1. What problems have you got with system?
2. It probably doesn't work because there are some integrity checks or signatures.
3. Have you cleaned /data and /cache ? Otherwise it won't work...

You can't change theme because, IIRC, theme app was removed, you should install the apk from the original firmware.
Have you tried to change background from gallery or other apps?
Are you using stock huawei launcher? Because other launchers (at least Nova) can change background using their settings...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 16, 2015)

kjxxx said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Simple question: how to downgrade? From b510 to b189.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Downgrading is somewhat unknown for me, pretty much I would go the way you did, maybe a complete fstab while compiling CWM and a good XML profile for Huawei Update Extractor can do the trick with quite some work.

Anyway, I had a similar problem with themes. I solved it renaming one folder. Open /data/custom.bin and write down the contents. After this go to /cust and you'll probably have a folder named "hw". Change the name of this folder for the name in custom.bin and make sure the folder structure  is correct.


----------



## kjxxx (Jan 16, 2015)

PieroV said:


> 1. What problems have you got with system?
> 2. It probably doesn't work because there are some integrity checks or signatures.
> 3. Have you cleaned /data and /cache ? Otherwise it won't work...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ad1. Can't change wallpaper / theme and b189, for me, was faster.
ad2. Agree, need to find a way to bypass this 
ad3. Of course, many time. Factory reset from phone and full wipe from recovery (stock and CWM).

ad4. In stock b510 there's "theme.apk" and there are few themes to select. And many many wallpapers.
ad5. Fcuk. Tried now and.... can chcange. But only from gallery. And can't return to default.
ad6. Yep, clean, stock rom with default launcher. Maybe later I'll try others launchers.



CENTSOARER said:


> Anyway, I had a similar problem with themes. I solved it renaming one folder. Open /data/custom.bin and write down the contents. After this go to /cust and you'll probably have a folder named "hw". Change the name of this folder for the name in custom.bin and make sure the folder structure  is correct.

Click to collapse



custom.bin = rcon/pl
So, change "hw" to "rcon?

edit: Fcuk me! It works! First folder from "hw" to "rcon", and second from "eu" to "pl". And now I can change themes and notification bar is back! I LOVE YOU!

Thank you very much, guys!


----------



## raulsmat (Jan 16, 2015)

kjxxx said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Simple question: how to downgrade? From b510 to b189.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Imposible for me root a B510 stock rom...How did you make? It have bootloader lock.

I have another y530 rooted with b189, i was thinking to backup it and restore in the b510, but now i doubt  it...


----------



## kjxxx (Jan 16, 2015)

raulsmat said:


> Imposible for me root a B510 stock rom...How did you make? It have bootloader lock.

Click to collapse



vRoot works like a charm. After rooting, installed SuperSu and SDMaid from store and remove three chinese apps. Root stays.


----------



## raulsmat (Jan 16, 2015)

Thks!
I will try.


----------



## csuha (Jan 16, 2015)

*proximity sensor failure*

Hey, from one day to another, my proximity sensor start doing strange things. If I answer a call, or call somebody, the proximity sensor doing just fine, turns off the screen, but suddenly, it activates my screen, even if i hold it in the same position so i don't know whats going on.  I tried some sensor tester, i hold my hands abot 2 cm from the sensor, and after a while it switches to 'far', even if i holding my hand in the same position. anybody knows what should youse this problem? 

thanks


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 16, 2015)

csuha said:


> Hey, from one day to another, my proximity sensor start doing strange things. If I answer a call, or call somebody, the proximity sensor doing just fine, turns off the screen, but suddenly, it activates my screen, even if i hold it in the same position so i don't know whats going on.  I tried some sensor tester, i hold my hands abot 2 cm from the sensor, and after a while it switches to 'far', even if i holding my hand in the same position. anybody knows what should youse this problem?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



If you are rooted you can tweak proximity delay in build.prop editing/adding the line ro.proximity.delay=n. Where "n" is a number in miliseconds (commonly between 25 to 150).  There could be an app with root permission setting proximity value to something goofy like 3000 miliseconds. Just a suggestion.



trombone52 said:


> question: is there a chance to increase the volume for music youtube or something? I tried with various apps and also with the code * # * # 3646633 # * # * but the Huawei Y530 does not accept it ... there are other solutions?  and sorry for my english google

Click to collapse



If you are rooted and with CWM, extremebeats is an excellent audio mod. It will improve overall audio and, of course, you can get more volume with a correct configuration.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## csuha (Jan 17, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> If you are rooted you can tweak proximity delay in build.prop editing/adding the line ro.proximity.delay=n. Where "n" is a number in miliseconds (commonly between 25 to 150).  There could be an app with root permission setting proximity value to something goofy like 3000 miliseconds. Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are rooted and with CWM, extremebeats is an excellent audio mod. It will improve overall audio and, of course, you can get more volume with a correct configuration.

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply, but i think it is more likely that the proximity sensor goes to the 'far' mode after some time, about 20 sec. If i switching between far-near it is just working fine, but if i hold near to the sensor, after about 20 second it switches to far... :/


----------



## csuha (Jan 17, 2015)

*MIUI*

Is it possible to flash MIUI rom to our y530?


----------



## PieroV (Jan 17, 2015)

csuha said:


> Is it possible to flash MIUI rom to our y530?

Click to collapse



Hi, sorry, but there isn't official support.
There are sources, there is at least a phone based on MSM8x10 (same as Y530), but I don't know if it works correctly.
You should wait for some developers interested in the project...


----------



## csuha (Jan 17, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, sorry, but there isn't official support.
> There are sources, there is at least a phone based on MSM8x10 (same as Y530), but I don't know if it works correctly.
> You should wait for some developers interested in the project...

Click to collapse



I'm just curious because I found Huawei C8813, that all the way same to y530, but I think it sold only in china mabye? What if I try to flash its miui rom to my phone?
Nobody tried it before?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 17, 2015)

csuha said:


> I'm just curious because I found Huawei C8813, that all the way same to y530, but I think it sold only in china mabye? What if I try to flash its miui rom to my phone?
> Nobody tried it before?

Click to collapse



You definitely need to try. I was looking for the model number of our Y530 in China, it opens a new whole world of possibilities. If you are sure they are the same devices, well, what are you waiting for?!


----------



## csuha (Jan 17, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> You definitely need to try. I was looking for the model number of our Y530 in China, it opens a new whole world of possibilities. If you are sure they are the same devices, well, what are you waiting for?!

Click to collapse



I just noticed, we do not have custom recovery for y530


----------



## PieroV (Jan 17, 2015)

csuha said:


> I just noticed, we do not have custom recovery for y530

Click to collapse



Yes! We have it! We have serveral buildings  That's the only thing from Cyanogenmod it's working correctly
Please see one of most thanked CENTSOARER posts.

EDIT: *C8813 is very different*!
Don't try its ROM, please, you could break it!
It has a different SoC, which is more similar to Y300/G510, I think.
It's a Cortex A5 with Adreno 203, whereas we have a Cortex A7 302.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 17, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Yes! We have it! We have serveral buildings  That's the only thing from Cyanogenmod it's working correctly
> Please see one of most thanked CENTSOARER posts.
> 
> EDIT: *C8813 is very different*!
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure? In pdadb.net it is listed as an MSM8625 which i think is not an 8x10. Damn, is it possible Huawei did not sell the Y530 in China?


----------



## csuha (Jan 17, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Yes! We have it! We have serveral buildings  That's the only thing from Cyanogenmod it's working correctly
> Please see one of most thanked CENTSOARER posts.
> 
> EDIT: *C8813 is very different*!
> ...

Click to collapse



 i thought it would be fine. I would try the miui it looks nice


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 17, 2015)

csuha said:


> i thought it would be fine. I would try the miui it looks nice

Click to collapse



You better not try it. As a matter of fact I think this device IS the Y300 or G510 as PieroV stated. Those have lots of custom ROMS, sure you found one.


----------



## csuha (Jan 17, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> You better not try it. As a matter of fact I think this device IS the Y300 or G510 as PieroV stated. Those have lots of custom ROMS, sure you found one.

Click to collapse



okay, i will not try it. i think we never get custom rom for y530


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi , i download a colection of theme for emui 1.6. But whi when i change the theme , is changing alwais the icon and rest of that not change. 
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 18, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Hi , i download a colection of theme for emui 1.6. But whi when i change the theme , is changing alwais the icon and rest of that not change.
> Sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



Because we don't have a complete version of EMUI 1.6. I don't fuc*ing know why Huawei believed it was OK just changing icons and some UI elements would be fine for us. So, we are stucked with a crippled EMUI 1.6.


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 18, 2015)

*is any soluțion to solve that*

Exist any solution to solve that


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 18, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Exist any solution to solve that

Click to collapse



No. It's crippled by design, you should use other launcher.


----------



## JesterDoobie (Jan 19, 2015)

@ciubi93 IDK atm, I'm not at MY computer.  I'm pretty sure I have a slightly tweaked (removed some bloatware and rooted) 4.2 cwm backup, but it'll take a while to get it uploaded, I dont have interwebs at home atm    Mind if I ask why you want it? I'm just curious, 4.2 sux goat scrotum, afaik. LOL, the Froyo I had on my old phone was better than Bell's 4.2.


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 19, 2015)

i want 4.2 because i think maybe is runing beter than that 4.3 . and maybe don`t have em-ui .


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 19, 2015)

*Cwm*

Is there any way to flash CWM recovery on this phone?


----------



## PieroV (Jan 19, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Is there any way to flash CWM recovery on this phone?

Click to collapse



Hi, please check out this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56582106#post56582106 
Note: your *bootloader must be unlocked*. It will flash in any case, but if yuor bootloader is locked it won't boot it.
You can also boot it directly with fastboot, if you prefer, but the bootloader has to be unlocked in any case.
Note 2: unlocking the bootloader will erase /data, so you'll lose your apps, contacts etc... Make sure to make a backup as first thing.


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 19, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, please check out this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56582106#post56582106
> Note: your *bootloader must be unlocked*. It will flash in any case, but if yuor bootloader is locked it won't boot it.
> You can also boot it directly with fastboot, if you prefer, but the bootloader has to be unlocked in any case.
> Note 2: unlocking the bootloader will erase /data, so you'll lose your apps, contacts etc... Make sure to make a backup as first thing.

Click to collapse



I will try this. Tanks


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## iksy97 (Jan 19, 2015)

hello somene can explane me step by step how I can install the CWM and after the optimized b509... thank you very much 
P.s i have unlocked the bootloader


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 19, 2015)

heeeelp. my y530 does not start , onli a short vibrate ,  not respond at anything, , screen does not light
i try to install a rom and ....................... now  i have problem. 


heeelp please


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 19, 2015)

iksy97 said:


> hello somene can explane me step by step how I can install the CWM and after the optimized b509... thank you very much
> P.s i have unlocked the bootloader

Click to collapse



First you need to unlock tour device's bootloader, after that, here it is how to install CWM from the begining:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56587023


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 19, 2015)

@CENTSOARER
heeeelp. my y530 does not start , onli a short vibrate ,  not respond at anything, , screen does not light
i try to install a rom and ....................... now  i have problem. 


heeelp please


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 19, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> @CENTSOARER
> heeeelp. my y530 does not start , onli a short vibrate ,  not respond at anything, , screen does not light
> i try to install a rom and ....................... now  i have problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First, try to ser if you can use fastboot. Take your battery out and put it back after 10 seconds. Connect your phone to your PC thru an USB cable and, using a command window inside wherever you hace fastboot executable, writebdown "fastboot devices". If you have access thru fastboot, you could update original firmware thru dload folder method, I think.


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> First, try to ser if you can use fastboot. Take your battery out and put it back after 10 seconds. Connect your phone to your PC thru an USB cable and, using a command window inside wherever you hace fastboot executable, writebdown "fastboot devices". If you have access thru fastboot, you could update original firmware thru dload folder method, I think.

Click to collapse



SAI  < waiting for device>


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 19, 2015)

and pc recognize that like .................... in attached photo


----------



## PieroV (Jan 19, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> and pc recognize that like .................... in attached photo

Click to collapse



It seems it's not deeply bricked.
Please try to turn it on in fastboot mode as CENTSOARER says (turn it off, leave it without battery for 10 secs, then power it on with Power On + VolDown).


----------



## filipchoche (Jan 19, 2015)

*Huawei y530-u00*

I flashed B504 stock rom and i fu**ed everything..

My notification panel dont work.
Home button dont work..
I cant change theme..

Can you send me link of some other version like B509 or b510

Thanks


----------



## filipchoche (Jan 19, 2015)

barakaakyoo said:


> Thanks man its really light and fast

Click to collapse



I am having a little trouble.. 
After i get in recovery mode how can i Restore the uncompressed backup?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 20, 2015)

filipchoche said:


> I am having a little trouble..
> After i get in recovery mode how can i Restore the uncompressed backup?

Click to collapse



Did you flash CWM (custom) recovery? If so, go to backup and restore section, restore from /storage/sdcard1 and confirm restore.


----------



## filipchoche (Jan 20, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Did you flash CWM (custom) recovery? If so, go to backup and restore section, restore from /storage/sdcard1 and confirm restore.

Click to collapse





Recovery image verify failed!
Please update to the authorized images.

Every thime i turn on my huawei it shows that message..


----------



## filipchoche (Jan 20, 2015)

*Huawei y530-u00 B515*

Hey i flashed my phone with a B515 ROM and i fixed everything execpt notifiction panel...
 I know how to fix it but my phone cannot be rooted i tried with: Kingo Root; vRoot, Cydia Impactor NOTHING WORKS...

PLEASE HELP MEE


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 20, 2015)

filipchoche said:


> Hey i flashed my phone with a B515 ROM and i fixed everything execpt notifiction panel...
> I know how to fix it but my phone cannot be rooted i tried with: Kingo Root; vRoot, Cydia Impactor NOTHING WORKS...
> 
> PLEASE HELP MEE

Click to collapse



About flashing CWM, did you unlock your device's bootloader before flashing custom recovery?


Donwload Kinguser 3.4.8 but don't install. Install towelroot apk from towelroot.org and open it, after you root, i. e. you press the "make it ra1n" button, install and open Kinguser, it may attempt to repair su, allow it. Hope that works.


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 20, 2015)

filipchoche said:


> Hey i flashed my phone with a B515 ROM and i fixed everything execpt notifiction panel...
> I know how to fix it but my phone cannot be rooted i tried with: Kingo Root; vRoot, Cydia Impactor NOTHING WORKS...
> 
> PLEASE HELP MEE

Click to collapse



Try RootGenius 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mura20 (Jan 20, 2015)

*unlocking bootloader y530-u051 without code*

Hi! Does anyone know how to unlock the bootloader of the y530-u051 without using the unlock code from huawei? I sent them several emails requesting the code but I got no reply. I've tried DC unlocker but it does not work with this phone.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 20, 2015)

mura20 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know how to unlock the bootloader of the y530-u051 without using the unlock code from huawei? I sent them several emails requesting the code but I got no reply. I've tried DC unlocker but it does not work with this phone.
> Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



I found one tool on google called zZKey advanced tool but i never use it. I dont know does it works.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mura20 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Kombuk
Thanks for the suggestion. I tried this software but it did not work since I have to buy a pendrive with a key to run the software.


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 20, 2015)

mura20 said:


> Hi Kombuk
> Thanks for the suggestion. I tried this software but it did not work since I have to buy a pendrive with a key to run the software.

Click to collapse



Ok. I dont know why you dont get password from huawei.  My friend sent mail and he get password 3-4 days later.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## csuha (Jan 20, 2015)

Rootgenius must work. I rooted with this and everything was fine.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> The firmware I posted is far from perfect, but now I'm a bit curious about what's not working on it and see if we can make it a little better.
> 
> On topic, I had a phone some time ago. This phone has a build.prop with a line "ro.camera.interpolation.enable=1". This way the kernel interpolated the RAW camera resolution so your photos where 5Mp instead of 2Mp. I never liked it so I disabled it with a 0 value. You may want to try this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, is your rom contain emui? Or it has custom launcher?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 21, 2015)

csuha said:


> Rootgenius must work. I rooted with this and everything was fine.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is not a ROM. It's just a hacked firmware. I think it contains both, depending how you install it.


----------



## PieroV (Jan 21, 2015)

mura20 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know how to unlock the bootloader of the y530-u051 without using the unlock code from huawei? I sent them several emails requesting the code but I got no reply. I've tried DC unlocker but it does not work with this phone.
> Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



Hi, please try with this template:


> Dear Huawei Customer Service,
> I’d like you to send me my bootloader unlock code.
> These are my devices information:
> Serial Number: xxx [something like 16 letters and numbers, not the Bluetooth MAC address as settings tells]
> ...

Click to collapse



Another user had tried several times to get the unlock code, and when he wrote this mail he got it.
I wrote this mail too and I had it in 5 minutes.

EDIT: I wrote the wrong serial number that time, and they accepted anyway...



csuha said:


> Rootgenius must work. I rooted with this and everything was fine.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



EMUI (sadly) isn't only the launcher, but lots of other apps too (clock, timer, etc...)


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 21, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, please try with this template:
> 
> 
> Another user had tried several times to get the unlock code, and when he wrote this mail he got it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanx i get code in 3 minutes 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------

But can I lock bootloader after i unlock it? For warranty...


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Jan 21, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Thanx i get code in 3 minutes
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can do it.
However I think that they store in they database that they sent to you your unlock code or there could be a log.
If you haven't unlocked the bootloader yet, remember to backup your contacts and settings and etc..


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 21, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Yes, you can do it.
> However I think that they store in they database that they sent to you your unlock code or there could be a log.
> If you haven't unlocked the bootloader yet, remember to backup your contacts and settings and etc..

Click to collapse



Thank you for answer  but do you know how to lock it 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mura20 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi PieroV,
Thanks for the template!
Did you send the email to [email protected] or [email protected] ?


----------



## PieroV (Jan 21, 2015)

mura20 said:


> Hi PieroV,
> Thanks for the template!
> Did you send the email to [email protected] or [email protected] ?

Click to collapse



To the latter, but they answered from the former.
@Kombuk : it should be something very similar to this:

```
fastboot oem lock
```
but I'm not sure.


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 21, 2015)

PieroV said:


> To the latter, but they answered from the former.
> 
> @Kombuk : it should be something very similar to this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok thank you


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mura20 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi! Does anyone know if I can install a firmware of Y530-U00 in a Y530-U051? I need a firmware that supports Portuguese language and the only one I found is for the Y530-U00. My phone is a Y530-U051.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 22, 2015)

mura20 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if I can install a firmware of Y530-U00 in a Y530-U051? I need a firmware that supports Portuguese language and the only one I found is for the Y530-U00. My phone is a Y530-U051.
> Thanks!!!

Click to collapse



Yes, you can. Absolutely. You may loose themes and notification toggles, but there's a fix for that.


----------



## rus84 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi everyone. I have rooted this phone a couple months ago and used it without having a problem. And suddenly i have  lost internall memory access. With root explorer i have seen that internall memory has less permissions than sd card memory. Settings /phone /memory shows almost empty, but when i try to take a photo camera says memory full. Memory card is working fine. Also, when i try to wipe it from meny nothing happens. Factory reset does not help either. If anyone has some ideas, thanks in advance. Moze i na Srpskom.


----------



## tarinka (Jan 22, 2015)

Problem ti je u nacinu rutovanja, kako si ga rutovao ?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 22, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Hi everyone. I have rooted this phone a couple months ago and used it without having a problem. And suddenly i have  lost internall memory access. With root explorer i have seen that internall memory has less permissions than sd card memory. Settings /phone /memory shows almost empty, but when i try to take a photo camera says memory full. Memory card is working fine. Also, when i try to wipe it from meny nothing happens. Factory reset does not help either. If anyone has some ideas, thanks in advance. Moze i na Srpskom.

Click to collapse



I think this behaviour is caused by a sort of incompatibility between superuser apps and su binary. I haven't found no other solution than kinguser app for granting superuser privileges. So, the solution is to uninstall your superuser, superSU app and install Kinguser app.


----------



## mura20 (Jan 22, 2015)

CENTSOARER, thank you for replying.
I've downloaded the firmware but I can't manage to install it. I unzipped the file into the folder dload in the SD card and tried to update via Settings>about phone>system update>local update but I get an error. I have unlocked the bootloader and rooted my phone already. Is there any other way to install a new firmware? Is there a place where I can find custom ROMs for the Y530?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## rus84 (Jan 22, 2015)

tarinka said:


> Problem ti je u nacinu rutovanja, kako si ga rutovao ?

Click to collapse



Rutovao sam ga pomocu rootgenius. Imao sam kinguser i izgleda da je to sve lepo radilo dok nisam instalirao superSU. Onda sam video da nema permission za rwrwrwr... kako je god za sd, nego samo rw. Radilo je to par meseci, sve app link2sd sljakalo dok nisam slucajno instalirao superSU, greskom. Pokusao sam i ne dozvoljava da se promene dozvole... probao hard reset, nece ni to. Probao da izvadim sd, nece ni tad. Probao unroot, vratio sve na fabricko, ni to ne pomaze....


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 22, 2015)

Does we will get cyanogenmod for this phone  ?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rus84 (Jan 22, 2015)

Little kid is jumping around me, and i was short on time, now i can write. This telephone is excellent for the money it cost. Twice dropped in the water, second time for fifteen minutes. Disassembled, dried, and working maybe 5 months since. I will try to root it again and tell you what happens with memory issue i wrote about.


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 22, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Hi everyone. I have rooted this phone a couple months ago and used it without having a problem. And suddenly i have  lost internall memory access. With root explorer i have seen that internall memory has less permissions than sd card memory. Settings /phone /memory shows almost empty, but when i try to take a photo camera says memory full. Memory card is working fine. Also, when i try to wipe it from meny nothing happens. Factory reset does not help either. If anyone has some ideas, thanks in advance. Moze i na Srpskom.

Click to collapse



I rooted my phone with towelroot and i get same error. Just unroot it and root again with root genius.  This fix my problem...  (Rutovao sam telefon towelrootom i dobio istu grešku ko i ti. Probaj da unrutuješ i rutuješ ga ponovo sa rootgeniusom)

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rus84 (Jan 22, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I rooted my phone with towelroot and i get same error. Just unroot it and root again with root genius.  This fix my problem...  (Rutovao sam telefon towelrootom i dobio istu grešku ko i ti. Probaj da unrutuješ i rutuješ ga ponovo sa rootgeniusom)
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hvala Zemljak. Thanks, trying as of now.


----------



## br4ccus (Jan 22, 2015)

ali60351 said:


> First of all I would like to say that I am very happy to see this conversation and I hope that we will get a custom rom soon enough.
> 
> Now my Y530 is rooted with towel root and have build no 187.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





mr.masoud said:


> tanx bro it works :good:
> but i cant run next launcher...
> go launcher is working good. tnx:good:
> if we can find a way to install livewallpapers normaly, crash in games will be solved.
> ...

Click to collapse



soo i've found one that doesn't crash when i select a lwp, at least for me anyway(nova launcher/y530-U00)
source=> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2536836
move it to system/app permission rw- r- r-
also the live wallpapers go to data/app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 23, 2015)

mura20 said:


> CENTSOARER, thank you for replying.
> I've downloaded the firmware but I can't manage to install it. I unzipped the file into the folder dload in the SD card and tried to update via Settings>about phone>system update>local update but I get an error. I have unlocked the bootloader and rooted my phone already. Is there any other way to install a new firmware? Is there a place where I can find custom ROMs for the Y530?
> Thanks a lot!!

Click to collapse



It rarely works in that way. You need to keep dload folder alone in external sdcard. Turn off the phone. Extract battery and after 10 seconda put it back. Press and hold Vol-, while pressed, press and hold Vol+ too, and finally while both Vol buttons are pressed, press Power button until it powers on. It should start the upgrade.


----------



## rus84 (Jan 23, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I rooted my phone with towelroot and i get same error. Just unroot it and root again with root genius.  This fix my problem...  (Rutovao sam telefon towelrootom i dobio istu grešku ko i ti. Probaj da unrutuješ i rutuješ ga ponovo sa rootgeniusom)
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It wont root with rootgenius, i have tryed about 30 times... on 3 different computers


----------



## rus84 (Jan 23, 2015)

I think it is a messed up memory chip. Or just messed up permissions. I was wondering could mini tool partition do something with phones memory?


----------



## PieroV (Jan 23, 2015)

rus84 said:


> I think it is a messed up memory chip. Or just messed up permissions. I was wondering could mini tool partition do something with phones memory?

Click to collapse



Hi, I don't think so, as your computer does not see the whole filesystem and the partition table.
You should use a recovery and use a tool called GNU Parted, or similar.
If you want to modify your recovery filesystem you'll have to boot from fastboot a recovery.
*Altough possible, I advise you not to change your partitions, you could brick your phone!*

If you are trying to solve SuperSU issues, don't do so.
I think that there are some problems with volume mounter or fstab.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 23, 2015)

rus84 said:


> It wont root with rootgenius, i have tryed about 30 times... on 3 different computers

Click to collapse



Use towelroot. Aftr towelroot succeeds you only need to push kinguser.apk to /data/app or install as a regular app.


----------



## rus84 (Jan 23, 2015)

It is a closed circle. I need to root to change permissions, but i could not root because of not having permissions. 
Thanks for the advice PieroV.


----------



## rus84 (Jan 23, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Use towelroot. Aftr towelroot succeeds you only need to push kinguser.apk to /data/app or install as a regular app.

Click to collapse



Thanks CENTSOARER, that just worked. One problem is solved, phone is now rooted but memory still unusable.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 23, 2015)

br4ccus said:


> soo i've found one that doesn't crash when i select a lwp, at least for me anyway(nova launcher/y530-U00)
> source=> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2536836
> move it to system/app permission rw- r- r-
> also the live wallpapers go to data/app

Click to collapse



Not a big fan of live wallpapers but, yes, this works for Y530 U051, fw B509. I downloaded LiveWallpaper.apk too with a couple of Live Wallpapers and here it is.









rus84 said:


> Thanks CENTSOARER, that just worked. One problem is solved, phone is now rooted but memory still unusable.

Click to collapse



Now that you are rooted try to make kinguser a system app and reboot. I dont't believe it gets solved, but... just in case.


----------



## rus84 (Jan 23, 2015)

Done that, nothing happens... I think that i need a bigger sd card, haha


----------



## japstar (Jan 23, 2015)

*Problem installing CWM*

Hi,

I tried installing CWM on my Y530 U00 B508, following Centsoarer's instructions, but it does nothing if i type the command: "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". It just keeps showing the stock bootloader.

Testing the recovery does work, but i can't flash it.

Can somebody help me?

Grtz


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 23, 2015)

japstar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried installing CWM on my Y530 U00 B508, following Centsoarer's instructions, but it does nothing if i type the command: "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". It just keeps showing the stock bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you unlocked your bootloader?
If you dont you cant boot in CWM recovery.  Unlock it and try again 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




japstar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried installing CWM on my Y530 U00 B508, following Centsoarer's instructions, but it does nothing if i type the command: "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". It just keeps showing the stock bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you unlocked your bootloader. If you dont you cant boot into cwm recovery. Unlock it and try again. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## japstar (Jan 23, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Have you unlocked your bootloader. If you dont you cant boot into cwm recovery. Unlock it and try again.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Bootloader is unlocked.
But i think i got it.
I installed it, but it stayed on the screen you get when you start the phone with volume down + power

If i start the phone with volume ip + power, it boots to CWM

So i gues everything is alright now 
But thanks anyway 

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------

On to the next question 

I'd like to have to firmware for the b508 build.
Y530-U00V100R001C900B508
I can't seem to find it on the belgian site of huawei, and i can't seem to find it on other sites as well.
If someone could give me this stock firmware, i'd be really happy 
Just to be able to set met phone back to stock


----------



## Phisico (Jan 23, 2015)

*Memory issue.*



rus84 said:


> I think it is a messed up memory chip. Or just messed up permissions. I was wondering could mini tool partition do something with phones memory?

Click to collapse



I dont know if i can explain this to you, but i will try. 
I had this memory issue before, when i first rooted my tablet. So my problem was that some file was on the wrong bin, i cant remenber... ouh! wait! Actually i can, it was busybox that was on the wrong bin. So, search busybox file with Root Explorer, now i cant remeber exactly this path, but you can start searching under /system/bin and /system/xbin and u must crop busybox and switch it to the other bin, if it is in xbin u must crop it to bin folder and so on... then restart your device  

hope it works!


----------



## rus84 (Jan 24, 2015)

Phisico said:


> I dont know if i can explain this to you, but i will try.
> I had this memory issue before, when i first rooted my tablet. So my problem was that some file was on the wrong bin, i cant remenber... ouh! wait! Actually i can, it was busybox that was on the wrong bin. So, search busybox file with Root Explorer, now i cant remeber exactly this path, but you can start searching under /system/bin and /system/xbin and u must crop busybox and switch it to the other bin, if it is in xbin u must crop it to bin folder and so on... then restart your device
> 
> hope it works!

Click to collapse



Busybox file is not in system/bin, and is not in system/xbin. But thanks anyway Phisico.


----------



## PieroV (Jan 24, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Busybox file is not in system/bin, and is not in system/xbin. But thanks anyway Phisico.

Click to collapse



Busybox is in /system/xbin as Phisico said.
A phone without busybox wouldn't work, as it contains most of system binaries (this practice is followed for all embedded Linux devices, so Android phones, routers etc...).

I advise you not to move, but to link or copy, otherwise you could have lots of problems.


----------



## rus84 (Jan 24, 2015)

PieroV, thanks, i maybe used wrong expression. I meant to say that root browser (free ) cannot find, busybox file . Same with totalcmd, no results. Everybody knows that there is oxygen around us, even if we cannot see it. Tell me, please, how to find something that I can't see, but (now that you've explained to me)know it's there.


----------



## tarinka (Jan 24, 2015)

Imas li instaliran cwm ? Posaljem ti svoj nandroid backup i rjesis sve probleme


----------



## rus84 (Jan 24, 2015)

tarinka said:


> Imas li instaliran cwm ? Posaljem ti svoj nandroid backup i rjesis sve probleme

Click to collapse



Nemam, nazalost. Znaci teba da posaljem zahtev za sufru za bootloader ako sam dobro skapirao, pa kad to dobijem, odradim, instaliram cwm, onda mi ti posaljes svoj nandroid backup i resio sam problem?


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 24, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Nemam, nazalost. Znaci teba da posaljem zahtev za sufru za bootloader ako sam dobro skapirao, pa kad to dobijem, odradim, instaliram cwm, onda mi ti posaljes svoj nandroid backup i resio sam problem?

Click to collapse



Sve to sam uradio u roku od petnaest minuta xD Huawei mi odgovorio za 3 minuta 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rus84 (Jan 24, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Sve to sam uradio u roku od petnaest minuta xD Huawei mi odgovorio za 3 minuta
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Malopre sam im poslao mejl, cekam odgovor. Samo da iscitam ponovo temu od pocetka da probam da skapiram i povezem sta je sta... nandroid backup itd.
Thanks.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## PieroV (Jan 24, 2015)

rus84 said:


> PieroV, thanks, i maybe used wrong expression. I meant to say that root browser (free ) cannot find, busybox file . Same with totalcmd, no results. Everybody knows that there is oxygen around us, even if we cannot see it. Tell me, please, how to find something that I can't see, but (now that you've explained to me)know it's there.

Click to collapse



You can do with ADB shell or another terminal emulator  
However SManager, which is installed by default in CENTSOARER modded ROM, if you have it, can find busybox.

Guys, could you please write your messages in English, too?
Your messages could be useful to all users...


----------



## rus84 (Jan 24, 2015)

Tarinka asked me if i have cwm to send me his nandroid backup, so i replied that I must first send request to Huawei for unlock code to unlock bootloader to install cwm...


----------



## tarinka (Jan 24, 2015)

Where are you from ?


----------



## rus84 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am from Serbia, V. Plana.


----------



## tarinka (Jan 24, 2015)

My nandroid backup is Y530-U00 B512


----------



## rus84 (Jan 24, 2015)

Where are you from tarinka?


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 24, 2015)

Where i can find b509, b512 ... roms?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tarinka (Jan 24, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Where are you from tarinka?

Click to collapse



I'm from Gradiska, Republika Srpska

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------




Kombuk said:


> Where i can find b509, b512 ... roms?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nowhere, I'll send you my nandroid backup


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 24, 2015)

tarinka said:


> I'm from Gradiska, Republika Srpska
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok thanks. (Hvala )

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tarinka (Jan 24, 2015)

Vas dvojica zemljaka posaljite mi poruku na fb da se dogovorimo kako da vam posaljem bekap, Janjanin Zoran


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 24, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Hi everyone. I have rooted this phone a couple months ago and used it without having a problem. And suddenly i have  lost internall memory access. With root explorer i have seen that internall memory has less permissions than sd card memory. Settings /phone /memory shows almost empty, but when i try to take a photo camera says memory full. Memory card is working fine. Also, when i try to wipe it from meny nothing happens. Factory reset does not help either. If anyone has some ideas, thanks in advance. Moze i na Srpskom.

Click to collapse



Happens to me now. My phone dont recognized SD card and internal memory (When i go to data manager its empty). But i have root perrmision and root browser show me all files... I try to copy busybox from xbin to bin but nothing. Also try fix perrmission in ROM Manager... nothing. I can install apps from google play but i cant use camera, screnshoot....

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 24, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Happens to me now. My phone dont recognized SD card and internal memory (When i go to data manager its empty). But i have root perrmision and root browser show me all files... I try to copy busybox from xbin to bin but nothing. Also try fix perrmission in ROM Manager... nothing. I can install apps from google play but i cant use camera, screnshoot....
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I fix it. Unroot then root again with root genius... Root genius say failed but when my phone reboots i have root acces

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 24, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I fix it. Unroot then root again with root genius... Root genius say failed but when my phone reboots i have root acces
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



But when i reboot my phone it happens again... Realy need custom rom...


----------



## rus84 (Jan 24, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> But when i reboot my phone it happens again... Realy need custom rom...

Click to collapse



Tell me what you think about the post 296 and 297


----------



## deejaybu (Jan 24, 2015)

*Unlock Y530 B508 Bootloader*

Has anyone unlocked the Y530 B508 bootloader..?


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 24, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Tell me what you think about the post 296 and 297

Click to collapse



I never try Vroot. I again unroot and root and all works fine. (Nisam probavao vroot. Ponovo sam unroot i root i sad radi normalno)

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rus84 (Jan 24, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I never try Vroot. I again unroot and root and all works fine. (Nisam probavao vroot. Ponovo sam unroot i root i sad radi normalno)
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How(what program did you use to) unroot and root again? Is your bootloader locked or unlocked ? Kako si ga unrutovao i ponovo rutovao?


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 24, 2015)

rus84 said:


> How(what program did you use to) unroot and root again? Is your bootloader locked or unlocked ? Kako si ga unrutovao i ponovo rutovao?

Click to collapse



My bootloader is unlocked. I root it with rootgenius (Bootloader mi je otključan. Rutovao sam rootgeniusom a unrootovao u kinguser aplikaciji - remove root permision)

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rus84 (Jan 24, 2015)

At the moment I don't have access to a computer, so I must wait until tomorrow to unlock bootloader and try to root this thing without losing access to internall memory. I have read all thread from post 1 to last page... i don't need another firmware only adfree.apk, link2sd, and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Skazzy3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey I've been gone for a while. Last thing I know is that the first custom stock ROM was made and installed with a nandroid restore. What did I miss?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## tarinka (Jan 25, 2015)

Nothing much


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 25, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> Hey I've been gone for a while. Last thing I know is that the first custom stock ROM was made and installed with a nandroid restore. What did I miss?

Click to collapse



Nothing xD

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tarinka (Jan 25, 2015)

Did anyone flash another kernel or something like that to increase performance ?


----------



## japstar (Jan 25, 2015)

deejaybu said:


> Has anyone unlocked the Y530 B508 bootloader..?

Click to collapse



Yes, it's fairly easy.
Just follow this post:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81

But I used this mailing adress: [email protected]

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




tarinka said:


> Did anyone flash another kernel or something like that to increase performance ?

Click to collapse



I don't think that's possible yet for this phone


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 25, 2015)

I hope we will get cyanogenmod 12 on this phone.  Its one year since phone has been released and we dont have custom ROM yet


----------



## rus84 (Jan 25, 2015)

tarinka said:


> Vas dvojica zemljaka posaljite mi poruku na fb da se dogovorimo kako da vam posaljem bekap, Janjanin Zoran

Click to collapse



I have sent you friend request on fb.


----------



## japstar (Jan 25, 2015)

*SMS Alert*

I kinda have a problem.

With the stock messaging app, when a conversation with a person in open, and you recieve an sms from that person, you don't get a notification.

Now I find this quite irritating. Has anyone experienced this before and/or does anyone have a fix for this?


----------



## rus84 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, same thing here. I guess the app is made that way on purpose. It thinks that you are looking at it, ant that there is no need to ring...

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I've been modding the original Huawei firmware for a while and as a conclusion I would like to share my modded firmware ROM as a CWM backup. I've explained before what mods come with this CWM flashable firmware so I won't get into details, all you need to know is you'll need an unlocked bootloader, it's intended for U051 but should work on U00, it is based on B509 firmware, released on november 24th in latinamerica and, to flash, you'll need a CWM recovery (you can find it in this thread).  These are the mods:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Done this, and solwed internall memory issue, and thank You.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rus84 (Jan 26, 2015)

Is it safe to remove all of the HwIME (LANGUAGE) Language packs with link2sd?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## japstar (Jan 26, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Is it safe to remove all of the HwIME (LANGUAGE) Language packs with link2sd?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Jep, you can remove that. It's just part of the huawei keyboard. The keyboard sucks anyway, so you should remove that to


----------



## mano2 (Jan 26, 2015)

inform900 said:


> Most of us had the same issue. Unrooting through Super SU fixes it.

Click to collapse





Olaw2jr. said:


> Unroot from super user and it get back to normal!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I had the same problem with my Huawei Ascend G630 and this solution solved it!

Thank you!


----------



## rus84 (Jan 26, 2015)

japstar said:


> Jep, you can remove that. It's just part of the huawei keyboard. The keyboard sucks anyway, so you should remove that to

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply. Also,  does link2sd remove odex file when it uninstall app? Or i have to delete it manually?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Jan 26, 2015)

Phone realased year ago, but still there no any custom rom :S
Phone can be rooted with vRoot without unlocking bootloader, but if you want @CENTSOARER edited stock rom which working perfectly you need to unlock bootloader.
Willing to pay for custom rom too.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 27, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Also,  does link2sd remove odex file when it uninstall app? Or i have to delete it manually?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It does remove both,  app and odex file. The problem is you can't batch remove them because they are system files and you have to remove it one by one. You still can use Kinguser to batch remove them, odex files included. 
@Lyrics11, at this point, I only hope @PieroV won't give up with his CM build.


----------



## rus84 (Jan 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> It does remove both,  app and odex file. The problem is you can't batch remove them because they are system files and you have to remove it one by one. You still can use Kinguser to batch remove them, odex files included.
> @Lyrics11, at this point, I only hope @PieroV won't give up with his CM build.

Click to collapse



Can you,  please post link and instructions how to install script "for your lag" in your modified rom? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Jan 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> It does remove both,  app and odex file. The problem is you can't batch remove them because they are system files and you have to remove it one by one. You still can use Kinguser to batch remove them, odex files included.
> @Lyrics11, at this point, I only hope @PieroV won't give up with his CM build.

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm not thinking to give up, but I had an important exam at university, so I couldn't spend much time on CM, or I was too tired to do so.
Our problem is that Huawei kernel is old, and it needs to be patched. This work needs time and it's difficult, because Linux kernel is huge.

Some days ago I thought about what KonstaT said about finding the tag of the kernel.
He meant that Huawei started from Code Aurora kernel, and that I should find which commit they started from (the tag he meant is the git tag), so I can get only the essential patches.
After that I'll download the last Kitkat kernel for MSM8x10 and try to apply these patches, maybe it works at first attempt.
When I'll have some free time I'll do.

Somebody talked about CM12: altough I like lollipop, I don't think I'll try to port directly Huawei Y530 to CM12. I've already tried, and it was just a pain, nothing worked.


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 27, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, I'm not thinking to give up, but I had an important exam at university, so I couldn't spend much time on CM, or I was too tired to do so.
> Our problem is that Huawei kernel is old, and it needs to be patched. This work needs time and it's difficult, because Linux kernel is huge.
> 
> Some days ago I thought about what KonstaT said about finding the tag of the kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



I was talking about CM 12. Thank you on your answer 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Jan 27, 2015)

Some apps and games still force close on edited rom from @CENTSOARER !?
Im just runned Modern Combat 5 on this device.
You need (ROOT ONLY):

1.) MicroSD Class 10 memory card(recommend)
2.) Roehsoft RAM Expander(SD-Booster to se is cache changed at 4096)
3.) Game wich require more than 512RAM

How to:

1.)Open Roehsoft RAM Expander and set:
a.)SwpFile = 1000(you dont need more)
b.)Swappiness=100
c.)MinFreeKB=30MB
2.)Swap file will be created on memory card  and if you are downloaded SD-Booster from google play open him and check is the cache memory "4096", if it now reactivate swap file.
3.)Enjoy your game.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 27, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Can you,  please post link and instructions how to install script "for your lag" in your modified rom?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57624571

I did it in this old post. You'll only need the last two modules because services.jar is already patched. 
@PieroV, thanks man. I know it is a very  hard work and Linux ia huge monolithic piece of software. University is a ***** too, a beautiful one. @Lyrics11 I definitely did not configure supercharger for playing. I did the opposite,  multitasking.  Still,  you can configure it to do almost every tweak you mention except the creation of a swap file.


----------



## kiko98 (Jan 27, 2015)

*system ui*

Hi i have huawei ascend y530-u00 and i messed up my system ui and i don't have notification bar and wallpaper.Help me what to do..
can some one send me the stock rom .


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 27, 2015)

kiko98 said:


> Hi i have huawei ascend y530-u00 and i messed up my system ui and i don't have notification bar and wallpaper.Help me what to do..
> can some one send me the stock rom .

Click to collapse



Could you attach a screenshot? You can take one holding Power and Vol- button,  the latter slightly after.


----------



## rus84 (Jan 27, 2015)

kiko98 said:


> Hi i have huawei ascend y530-u00 and i messed up my system ui and i don't have notification bar and wallpaper.Help me what to do..
> can some one send me the stock rom .

Click to collapse



You have Centsoarer's modified stock rom, link, but you must unlock bootloader first. Read posts before, everything is there.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rus84 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey, Centsoarer, while you are here.. one question. How to make battery indicator refresh itself more often? Look at the screenshot.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kiko98 (Jan 28, 2015)

rus84 said:


> You have Centsoarer's modified stock rom, link, but you must unlock bootloader first. Read posts before, everything is there.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



my bootloader is unlocked send me a link for Centsoarer's modified stock rom


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 28, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Hey, Centsoarer, while you are here.. one question. How to make battery indicator refresh itself more often? Look at the screenshot.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I think I saw this implemented in Gravity Box, a kind of Swiss Knife Xposed Framework module. But I'm really not sure, you could search or browse their repo though. Anyway, we can't install the edge version of Xposed Framework, but there are older versions working fine and Gravity Box runs well on it.


----------



## Bpeti (Jan 28, 2015)

Please help any solution to downgrade firmware ? 
Br
Bpeti


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 28, 2015)

Bpeti said:


> Please help any solution to downgrade firmware ?
> Br
> Bpeti

Click to collapse



Until now I don't know anyone downgrading succesfully the whole firmware. But not everything is lost,  there are some things you can still do, however,  almost everything relays on root privileges and fastboot tool.

1. You can extract system from your old firmware and flash it to your phone using fastboot.
2. You can get a nandroid backup from someone with your old firmware and restore it to your phone. 
3. You can share your bad experience with us and see if we can help you solve those problems you have with that rogue firmware.


----------



## Lycris11 (Jan 28, 2015)

@CENTSOARER I fixed force closing with this swap file, its really use swpfile for virtual memory, but my memory card is now really damaged.
The is a way for downgrade software with 3 tools.
What you need:

You need unlocked bootloader!
1.) Download rom which one you want!
2.)Download Huawei Rom Extractor(in attachment)!
3.)Download fastboot(in attachment)!
4.)Download and install ActivePerl!

How to:
NOTE: IF YOU MAKE MISSTAKE YOU CAN BRICK THE PHONE AND IM NOT RESPONSABLE, DO NANDROID BACKUP AFTER DOING ANYTHING!!!
1.) Downloader rom (UPDATE.APP) put in Huawei Rom Extractor folder.
2.)After you puted "UPDATE.APP in folder you first run "split_updata" and it will create "output" folder with extracted files(It script will not work without ActivePerl installed on your computer.)
3.)After "split_updata" finished you need to run "HuaweiFinder" script and it will compile "system.img" and "boot.img", you need cut or copy "boot.img"(18mgb) and "system.img"(1gb img file) in fastboot folder.
4.)Reboot your device into bootloader(holding Vol- and power button)
5.)Open fastboot and device will automatically connect on pc.
6.)Now you need type in fastboot without quotes:"fastboot erase system system.img" and "fastboot erase boot boot.img"
7.)Now in fastboot you type without quotes"fastboot flash system system.img" and "fastboot flash boot boot.img"
8.)And now you are downgraded your have rom.


Thanks!


----------



## japstar (Jan 28, 2015)

*Problem CWM*

Hi,

I have a problem with restoring a nandroid backup.
When CWM tries to restore /system is gives an error "rror while restoring /system".

And to fix that i have to flash my stock ROM again via UPDATE.APP on my SD-Card and pushing al the buttons.

I made the nandroid backup with CWM, and i think that is th right way?
But when I trie to restore my device, it won't do it.

Does anyone have a clue what is wrong?

BTW: Device is rooted, bootloader unlocked en CWM flashed.
But, when i fail the restore thingy via CWM, it asks me to root when I want to reboot the system. Is this normal?


----------



## PieroV (Jan 28, 2015)

japstar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with restoring a nandroid backup.
> When CWM tries to restore /system is gives an error "rror while restoring /system".
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, could you either try to copy the log to sd card (in Advanced mode) or copy it using adb (adb pull /tmp/recovery.log somepathinyourcomputer) and then attach it please?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 28, 2015)

japstar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with restoring a nandroid backup.
> When CWM tries to restore /system is gives an error "rror while restoring /system".
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds to me like an incomplete backup.  Did you restore before and it was working? What's the size of backup folder? Did you perform this backup?





Lycris11 said:


> @CENTSOARER I fixed force closing with this swap file, its really use swpfile for virtual memory, but my memory card is now really damaged.
> The is a way for downgrade software with 3 tools.
> What you need:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I created a swap partition just in case a long time ago. After you came with that app that activates a swap file into sdcard I remembered my swap partition. So, I implemented a script that runs at boot to activate my swap partition and it works really good. The problem is that I expect an sdcard failure but not as soon as you report. Maybe is better to create a swap parrtition and a script that runs whenever we want with Script Manager or Command Runner. But there is another downside when you try to deactivate swap with swapoff system gets too laggy. 

To extract original Huawei ROM's system and boot images you can use too Huawei update extractor, it is more user friendly.


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 28, 2015)

I have one question. If I flash centsoarers modded rom can i flash telenor stock rom after that for warranty.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## japstar (Jan 28, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, could you either try to copy the log to sd card (in Advanced mode) or copy it using adb (adb pull /tmp/recovery.log somepathinyourcomputer) and then attach it please?

Click to collapse



That information is lost with the re-installation of the stock rom, but I'll do it again. So then you can maybe tell what the problem is. Maybe other users have the same problem

Update:
I looked over the code myself, and i think i screwed up because i renamed the folder of the backup, to name with the build and date of the phone. I'm now testing with keeping the orignal name of the backup folder given by cwm, and I'll see how it goes from there

Update 2:
I think that was the fault, now I can restore the backup that i just made 

Anyway, thanks for the offer for help


----------



## PieroV (Jan 28, 2015)

I've finally found out the kernel revision which Huawei kernel is based on: it's LNX.LA.3.5-05011-8x10.0, released in November 26, 2013.
There are very few differences, and most of them are indicated as Huawei's.

I've been starting applying the patch to the lastest Kitkat kernel available for MSM8x10: LNX.LA.3.5.1-09810-8x10.0.
Some parts are quite difficult to understand: camera, touchpad and charger because Huawei changed so much things!
There is another difficult part: thermal sensor, because of this patch: https://github.com/olivieer/kernel_msm/commit/91c33c921a6af6fc942293480073c3aa6a7ea578 .
I've been working very hard and I've patched most of the drivers directory, but I haven't patched video directory, yet, which will cause lots of troubles for sure.

At the moment we don't have a boot image to test: charger doesn't compile, the rest compiles but there are linking problems that won't be solved until most of the kernel will be patched...


----------



## BotAwesome (Jan 29, 2015)

Dude u will make it !

i hope that will get everything to work


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 29, 2015)

BotAwesome said:


> Dude u will make it !
> 
> i hope that will get everything to work

Click to collapse



Me too :3 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Me too :3
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



+ another 1


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 29, 2015)

Someone play assassins creed pirates on this phone? I play this game amd everithing was good except sky. Whole sky was black. I think its because phone dont support live wallpapers and ac pirates use livewallpaper for sky. Is there any way to fix it 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## japstar (Jan 29, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I've finally found out the kernel revision which Huawei kernel is based on: it's LNX.LA.3.5-05011-8x10.0, released in November 26, 2013.
> There are very few differences, and most of them are indicated as Huawei's.
> 
> I've been starting applying the patch to the lastest Kitkat kernel available for MSM8x10: LNX.LA.3.5.1-09810-8x10.0.
> ...

Click to collapse



I dunno what the hell you are talking about, but i hope you'll pull it off :laugh:


----------



## Lycris11 (Jan 29, 2015)

@CENTSOARER
Mine knowledge scripting for android is very low, can you send or publish that script and way how to make boot with system?
SwpFile is very buggy, when i want to deactivate him i need to press 5 or 6 times to swapoff to deactivate, but device become laggy if when you disable perfect kernel.
But with ur modded rom i runned a lot games like: Modern Combat 5, Dead Space, Ravensword,Oddworld Stranger, Galaxy on Fire 2 HD...


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 29, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> @CENTSOARER
> Mine knowledge scripting for android is very low, can you send or publish that script and way how to make boot with system?
> SwpFile is very buggy, when i want to deactivate him i need to press 5 or 6 times to swapoff to deactivate, but device become laggy if when you disable perfect kernel.
> But with ur modded rom i runned a lot games like: Modern Combat 5, Dead Space, Ravensword,Oddworld Stranger, Galaxy on Fire 2 HD...

Click to collapse



You'll need to partition your sdcard. If you use Link2SD, which I would recommend since you play games with  your phone, then you need a partition to send your apk and odex files. Then it comes one third partition that you can use as Linux swap.

As Y530 recognizes External SD as mmcblk1, you'll end up with a SD scheme as follows: mmcblk1p1 (fat32, huge, this is your storage partition), mmcblk1p2 (ext4 preferably, 1 or 2 or 4 GB depending on size of your games) and mmcblk1p3 (your Linux swap partition, 1GB you use, I use only 512 MB), all primary partitions. 
Use whatever software you like for partitioning, I recommend EASEUS mini tool partition for Windows and Gparted for GNU/Linux. Make the partition scheme, you will loose your files and put back your SD card to the phone.

Once your SD card is partitioned and installed you should not see any problems in Android. Configure Link2SD indicating your filesystem is ext4 and reboot after Link2SD's mounting scripts are done. 

Finally,  install Script Manager or any app that can run scripts at boot or as pleased. Create a new file with this content with a ".sh" extension, and program it to execute or just execute it manually: 

#!/system/bin/sh
# Activate swap
swapon /dev/block/mmcblk1p3
# Setting swappiness
echo "100" > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness

I'm assuming your partition mmcblk1p3 is the Linux swap partition. If you don't use Link2SD it should say mmcblk1p2. I assume too the swappiness you posted before, I use a much more conservative value (20),  hoping this won't damage my SD card too soon.

To deactivate you can run on terminal "swapoff -a" or make a script with this code "!# /system/bin/sh (enter) swapoff -a". 

Tips: 
1) Use aggressive settings in Supercharger console instead of multitasking
2) Find an app that runs scripts automatically with fullscreen enabled and disabled. This way you only activate swap when needed and additionally, you can use zeppelinrox's flush command or adrenaline boost before as soon as you go fullscreen with a slightly modified script: 

!# /system/bin/sh
flush
# if you have adrenaline boost uncomment the next line and comment the line before this
#boost
sleep 10 &&
# sleep line only if flush or boost take its time
swapon /dev/block/mmcblk1p3
echo "100" > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness

Keep in mind this tips are recommendations and I'm not sure they will benefit you for gaming since I'm not a gamer in my phone... yep, unbelievable,  no games here, any recommendations?


----------



## J4Nk0 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Sum it up now*

Can somebody sum up those methods of rooting and unlocking, if any, in another thread maybe, or in the next post.  :good:
From what i've read here, there is a possible root solution. But, i cannot find links to those applications.  

Please?


----------



## rus84 (Jan 30, 2015)

J4Nk0 said:


> Can somebody sum up those methods of rooting and unlocking, if any, in another thread maybe, or in the next post.  :good:
> From what i've read here, there is a possible root solution. But, i cannot find links to those applications.
> 
> Please?

Click to collapse



Janko, you need to unlock bootloader, and install centsoarer's rom, and you have root. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## J4Nk0 (Jan 30, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Janko, you need to unlock bootloader unlock, and install centsoarer's rom, and you have root.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.
Ok, i get it, but how to do that, and where can i find bootloader unlocker and centsoarer's rom?
Also, how do i backup my system if i screw something up.

Final question is, why do some y530 have Adreno 305 and some Adreno 302?
Y530-U00 vs Y530-U051 ??

Too many questions, right ?


----------



## rus84 (Jan 30, 2015)

Read from page 1, there is about bootloader unlock, and i think around 70 +- page is all explained about rom, link, ... Odakle si?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## J4Nk0 (Jan 30, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Read from page 1, there is about bootloader unlock, and i think around 70 +- page is all explained about rom, link, ... Odakle si?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Srbija, Srbija  Pa Janko->Jankovic 
Ti?


----------



## PieroV (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi guys, I've some bad news.

I patched the whole kernel, built it but the phone does not like it.
When I try to boot it first it reamins stuck, then Huawei logo disappears and the led blinks in a blue color. 
I think it's still fastboot mode, as if you keep pressed Power button it boots up the installed firmware and if you keep pressed Power+VolDown it goes to fastboot mode again.

In the meantime I've discovered that some guys with G630 tried to patch our kernel too: https://github.com/AscendG630-DEV
I don't know if they were luckier, I'll try to git their kernel too...

EDIT: I've built a recovery with this kernel, and it boots.
I haven't checked recovery functionalities yet, I'll do later.

I have found the project forum: http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=935519 (Spanish)
They have a "half-working" CM 11: at the moment the phone boots, can connect to 2G and 3G networks and connect to the internet, but bluetooth, WiFi, camera and audio still does not work, as I understood.

It seems that the kernel is based on a Jelly Bean one, again.
Most surprising thing is that on BoardConfig.mk they are using caf-legacy instead of caf-new for graphics and media, in contrast to what KonstaT told me.
I'm building a system image, it could be interesting trying it, and if it works we could cooperate to port CM to Y530 and G630.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 30, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi guys, I've some bad news.
> 
> I patched the whole kernel, built it but the phone does not like it.
> When I try to boot it first it reamins stuck, then Huawei logo disappears and the led blinks in a blue color.
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems to me you are gonna crack this soon. Using caf-legacy may be the culprit for the boot-failure-boot-to-fastboot thing, you have the kernel all patched up,  so it may work good in the first build. I'm excited.


----------



## rus84 (Jan 30, 2015)

J4Nk0 said:


> Srbija, Srbija  Pa Janko->Jankovic
> Ti?

Click to collapse



Velika Plana

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 30, 2015)

J4Nk0 said:


> Can somebody sum up those methods of rooting and unlocking, if any, in another thread maybe, or in the next post.  :good:
> From what i've read here, there is a possible root solution. But, i cannot find links to those applications.
> 
> Please?

Click to collapse



You can root with rootgenius. Its easy. Install root genius on your PC, enable USB debugging on phone then conect phone to PC. Wait some seconds then click ROOT. Then wait, after few seconds phone will reboot with Kinguser App instaled. 
To unlock bootloader send mail to huawei and you will get password. Then turn off the phone and long press vol- and power key. Phone will stuck on huawei logo (ili telenor logo ako si u telenoru  ) then conect it  to pc. Open CMD and write "fastboot oem unlock paswword" for example "fastboot oem unlock 184729371947". This will erase your data so do backup before unlocking.


----------



## PieroV (Jan 30, 2015)

A little step for CM11: now I can see the boot logo  
However that's all.
There are lots of errors.




```
--------- beginning of /dev/log/system
I/Vold    (  274): Vold 2.1 (the revenge) firing up
D/Vold    (  274): Volume sdcard0 state changing -1 (Initializing) -> 0 (No-Media)
D/Vold    (  274): Volume sdcard0 state changing 0 (No-Media) -> 2 (Pending)
D/DirectVolume(  274): DirectVolume::handlePartitionAdded -> MAJOR 179, MINOR 65, PARTN 1
D/Vold    (  274): Volume sdcard0 state changing 2 (Pending) -> 1 (Idle-Unmounted)
--------- beginning of /dev/log/main
D/QSEECOMAPI: (12949): QSEECom_get_handle sb_length = 0x2000
D/QSEECOMAPI: (12949): App is not loaded in QSEE
E/QSEECOMAPI: (12949): Error::Cannot open the file /vendor/firmware/keymaster/keymaster.mdt
E/QSEECOMAPI: (12949): Error::Loading image failed with ret = -1
D/QSEECOMAPI: (12949): QSEECom_get_handle sb_length = 0x2000
D/QSEECOMAPI: (12949): App is not loaded in QSEE
E/QSEECOMAPI: (12949): Error::Cannot open the file /firmware/image/keymaste.mdt
E/QSEECOMAPI: (12949): Error::Loading image failed with ret = -1
E/QCOMKeyMaster(12949): Loading keymaster app failied
E/keystore(12949): could not open keymaster device in keystore (Operation not permitted)
E/keystore(12949): keystore keymaster could not be initialized; exiting
I/Netd    (12959): Netd 1.0 starting
W/InterfaceController(12959): Warning (dlopen failed: library "/system/lib/libnetcmdiface.so" not found) while opening the net interface command library
I/mediaserver(12961): ServiceManager: 0xb858c448
I/AudioFlinger(12961): Using default 3000 mSec as standby time.
E/MediaPlayerFactory(12961): calling dlopen on FACTORY_LIB
E/MediaPlayerFactory(12961): calling dlsym on pFactoryLib for FACTORY_CREATE_FN 
E/MediaPlayerFactory(12961): registering DASH Player factory...
I/CameraService(12961): CameraService started (pid=12961)
D/mm-camera-intf(12961): index = 0 flag = 1 mount_angle = 90 facing = 0
D/mm-camera-intf(12961): index = 1 flag = 103 mount_angle = 270 facing = 1
I/CameraService(12961): Loaded "QCamera Module" camera module
W/AudioPolicyManagerBase(12961): loadInput() invalid supported devices
I/AudioPolicyManagerBase(12961): loadAudioPolicyConfig() loaded /system/etc/audio_policy.conf
E/AudioPolicyManagerBase(12961): Not output found for attached devices 00000003
E/AudioPolicyManagerBase(12961): Failed to open primary output
E/AudioPolicyManagerBase(12961): getDeviceForStrategy() speaker device not found for STRATEGY_SONIFICATION
E/AudioPolicyManagerBase(12961): getDeviceForStrategy() speaker device not found for STRATEGY_SONIFICATION
E/AudioPolicyService(12961): couldn't init_check the audio policy (No such device)
D/AndroidRuntime(12960): 
D/AndroidRuntime(12960): >>>>>> AndroidRuntime START com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit <<<<<<
D/AndroidRuntime(12960): CheckJNI is OFF
D/dalvikvm(12960): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/hwframework.jar'
D/dalvikvm(12960): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/qcrilhook.jar'
D/dalvikvm(12960): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/qcnvitems.jar'
D/dalvikvm(12960): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/oem-services.jar'
D/dalvikvm(12960): Trying to load lib libjavacore.so 0x0
D/dalvikvm(12960): Added shared lib libjavacore.so 0x0
D/dalvikvm(12960): Trying to load lib libnativehelper.so 0x0
D/dalvikvm(12960): Added shared lib libnativehelper.so 0x0
D/dalvikvm(12960): No JNI_OnLoad found in libnativehelper.so 0x0, skipping init
E/dalvikvm(12960): JNI posting fatal error: Native registration unable to find class 'com/android/internal/os/RuntimeInit'; aborting...
I/dalvikvm(12960): "main" prio=5 tid=1 NATIVE
I/dalvikvm(12960):   | group="main" sCount=0 dsCount=0 obj=0x419dcde0 self=0x419cb420
I/dalvikvm(12960):   | sysTid=12960 nice=0 sched=0/0 cgrp=default handle=1074790740
I/dalvikvm(12960):   | state=R schedstat=( 284835470 77288644 30 ) utm=19 stm=9 core=0
I/dalvikvm(12960):   #00  pc 000012f6  /system/lib/libcorkscrew.so (unwind_backtrace_thread+29)
I/dalvikvm(12960):   #01  pc 00061b7c  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmDumpNativeStack(DebugOutputTarget const*, int)+31)
I/dalvikvm(12960):   #02  pc 00055b78  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmDumpThreadEx(DebugOutputTarget const*, Thread*, bool)+395)
I/dalvikvm(12960):   #03  pc 00055be6  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmDumpThread(Thread*, bool)+25)
I/dalvikvm(12960):   #04  pc 0004a60c  /system/lib/libdvm.so
I/dalvikvm(12960):   #05  pc 00001fa8  /system/lib/libnativehelper.so (jniRegisterNativeMethods+39)
I/dalvikvm(12960):   #06  pc 000525b2  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
I/dalvikvm(12960):   #07  pc 000528a0  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so (android::AndroidRuntime::startReg(_JNIEnv*)+23)
I/dalvikvm(12960):   #08  pc 000532f0  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so (android::AndroidRuntime::start(char const*, char const*)+183)
I/dalvikvm(12960):   #09  pc 0000105a  /system/bin/app_process
I/dalvikvm(12960):   #10  pc 0000e418  /system/lib/libc.so (__libc_init+47)
I/dalvikvm(12960):   at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
I/dalvikvm(12960):   at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
I/dalvikvm(12960): 
E/dalvikvm(12960): VM aborting
F/libc    (12960): Fatal signal 6 (SIGABRT) at 0x000032a0 (code=-6), thread 12960 (zygote)
I/DEBUG   (  281): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***
I/DEBUG   (  281): Build fingerprint: 'Huawei/Y530-U00/hwY530-U00:4.4.4/HuaweiY530-U00/ota-rel-keys,release-keys'
I/DEBUG   (  281): Revision: '0'
I/DEBUG   (  281): pid: 12960, tid: 12960, name: zygote  >>> zygote <<<
I/DEBUG   (  281): signal 6 (SIGABRT), code -6 (SI_TKILL), fault addr --------
I/DEBUG   (  281):     r0 00000000  r1 000032a0  r2 00000006  r3 00000000
I/DEBUG   (  281):     r4 400fff2c  r5 00000006  r6 00000016  r7 0000010c
I/DEBUG   (  281):     r8 00000004  r9 beb8bb6d  sl 00000000  fp beb8bb4c
I/DEBUG   (  281):     ip 000032a0  sp beb8b5f0  lr 4011b087  pc 40129fac  cpsr 00070010
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d0  74726f6261204d56  d1  726174536576696e
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d2  2f6d657473797375  d3  6362696c2f62696c
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d4  725f64696f72646e  d5  732e656d69746e75
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d6  6f72646e6128206f  d7  72646e413a3a6469
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d8  0000000000000000  d9  0000000000000000
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d10 0000000000000000  d11 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d12 0000000000000000  d13 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d14 0000000000000000  d15 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d16 ffffffffffffffeb  d17 000000000000000e
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d18 41b84cd4f0000000  d19 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d20 0000000000000000  d21 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d22 0000000000000000  d23 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d24 0000000000000000  d25 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d26 0000000000000000  d27 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d28 0000000000000000  d29 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG   (  281):     d30 0000000000000000  d31 0000000000000000
I/DEBUG   (  281):     scr 60000010
I/DEBUG   (  281): 
I/DEBUG   (  281): backtrace:
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #00  pc 00021fac  /system/lib/libc.so (tgkill+12)
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #01  pc 00013083  /system/lib/libc.so (pthread_kill+50)
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #02  pc 0001327b  /system/lib/libc.so (raise+10)
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #03  pc 00011fd9  /system/lib/libc.so
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #04  pc 00021860  /system/lib/libc.so (abort+4)
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #05  pc 000471bb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmAbort+78)
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #06  pc 00001fab  /system/lib/libnativehelper.so (jniRegisterNativeMethods+42)
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #07  pc 000525b5  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #08  pc 000528a1  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so (android::AndroidRuntime::startReg(_JNIEnv*)+24)
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #09  pc 000532f1  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so (android::AndroidRuntime::start(char const*, char const*)+184)
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #10  pc 0000105b  /system/bin/app_process
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #11  pc 0000e41b  /system/lib/libc.so (__libc_init+50)
I/DEBUG   (  281):     #12  pc 00000d7c  /system/bin/app_process
I/DEBUG   (  281): 
[...]
I/ServiceManager(  273): service 'media.audio_flinger' died
I/ServiceManager(  273): service 'media.player' died
I/ServiceManager(  273): service 'media.camera' died
I/ServiceManager(  273): service 'media.audio_policy' died
```


The most important error is the one related to _com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit_ I think.


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 30, 2015)

PieroV said:


> A little step for CM11: now I can see the boot logo
> However that's all.
> There are lots of errors.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont understand this but i hope you can fix them all  

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Jan 31, 2015)

@CENTSOARER 
Im followed your steps and its working, tnx a lot.
Suggested games: Dead Space(download it from google, its pay), Modern Combat(3,4 both of them),Exiles, Brother in Arms 3...
@J4Nk0
I have successfully rooted most of rom's with vRoot , click and vRoot and it will download you a chinesse version install it, run connect the phone with usb wait to vRoot download drivers and just click on green button.
@PieroV
Does your patched kernel support overclocking?
Keep up, im excited for this CM11.


----------



## PieroV (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi,
I've updated my drive: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M&authuser=0
The cm11_y530_prealpha2.7z contains a pre-ALPHA of the Cyanogenmod, *for developers only, as nothing works*.
Please don't flash it, unless you think you can help to solve the Zygote problem. Seriously, only the boot animation works.

The other file is the "blue_led_recovery.img", which does not work, too. Boot it only if you want to see the led blinking.



Lycris11 said:


> Does your patched kernel support overclocking?
> Keep up, im excited for this CM11.

Click to collapse



At the moment my KitKat kernel does not work.
CM was built using a Jelly Bean kernel very similar to the stock one.
We should try to make a working Kitkat kernel, but as this other one (modified by eloygomez from HTCMania) allows us to boot CyanogenMod, we can use it, at least for the moment.
A KitKat kernel would be better, as it would be easier passing to Lollipop, in case, but Huawei didn't want to help us.
What's more is that they released Huawei Y530 with Android 4.3, but there were already the sources for Kitkat... At least in Code Aurora.


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 31, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi,
> I've updated my drive: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M&authuser=0
> The cm11_y530_prealpha2.7z contains a pre-ALPHA of the Cyanogenmod, *for developers only, as nothing works*.
> Please don't flash it, unless you think you can help to solve the Zygote problem. Seriously, only the boot animation works.
> ...

Click to collapse



You think we can get lollipop on this phone later?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jan 31, 2015)

Leoace2 said:


> The only thing you can do is download the old version of the modules

Click to collapse





Getoari said:


> Thanks for the reply that's what I've been doing I've xposed version 2.5.1 and the problem is that the module I want to install requires a higher version of xposedbridge.jar and I can't update just the xposedbridge.jar without updating xposed farmwork.

Click to collapse



OK. This is not the case anymore. The solution is very easy but not intuitive at all. 

First, you need to configure in Settings only stable versions (currently 2.6.1). 
Second,  go to experimental section,  still in Settings, and activate the only option there to Inactivate source hooks. 

Reboot and that's it.

Edit:  stick with old versions (2.5.1) if you are trying to change UI things like status bar, they won't work with this workaround.


----------



## J4Nk0 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Can i unbrick?*

Sorry for interrupting again....

I want to know are there any unbrick methods to follow, just in case i screw up.
I found something regarding DLOAD folder but don't know what to do with it and where to download it.
Any information would be appreciated.
Good luck with custom ROM !

Btw, @Kombuk, @PieroV, @Lycris11, @rus84 thank you.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 1, 2015)

J4Nk0 said:


> Sorry for interrupting again....
> 
> I want to know are there any unbrick methods to follow, just in case i screw up.
> I found something regarding DLOAD folder but don't know what to do with it and where to download it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a link where you can download it if you are telenor. I think (but i am not sure) you must put dload folder on sdcard then turnoff phone and turn on it with all keys pressed (vol- + vol+ + Power) and the phone will write UPDATING and thats it. I say again i am not sure in this.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## J4Nk0 (Feb 1, 2015)

@Kombuk

Im on mt:s .


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 1, 2015)

J4Nk0 said:


> @Kombuk
> 
> Im on mt:s .

Click to collapse



I dont know can you use telenor rom. But i think you can find mts stock rom. When you extract rom you will get dload folder. (Nzm onda da li bi mogao ovaj telenorov rom. Mislim da ne. Ali verovatno možeš naći negde na netu stock ROM koji kada extraktujes dobijes taj DLoad folder. )

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## mn.code (Feb 1, 2015)

J4Nk0 said:


> Im on mt:s .

Click to collapse



Here you go, official mt:s rom for Y530:

```
http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=23512&version=41479&siteCode=rs
```


----------



## PieroV (Feb 1, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> You think we can get lollipop on this phone later?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, it could be, since it seems that even devices with 512MB of RAM should be upgradeable.
However CM11 comes first.



J4Nk0 said:


> Sorry for interrupting again....
> 
> I want to know are there any unbrick methods to follow, just in case i screw up.
> I found something regarding DLOAD folder but don't know what to do with it and where to download it.
> ...

Click to collapse



DLOAD method works only with stock recovery...
If you have an unlocked bootloader you can use CENTSOARER's clockworkmod, too, and restore your own backups.
However you are weolcome


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 1, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Well, it could be, since it seems that even devices with 512MB of RAM should be upgradeable.
> However CM11 comes first.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In Centsoarers CWM recovery i found something called sideload. Does it works for flash

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Feb 1, 2015)

I've finally managed to boot CyanogenMod  
I've tried again with G630 ramdisk and it works, well, sort of.
What works:

Boot animation
At first boot it asks you for settings
Home screen
Menu

What does not work:

Home and menu buttons
Unlock - yes, if it locks you have to reboot using ADB
SIM
Bluetooth
WiFi

Still haven't tried lots of things.
If you want to try it out you have to download the zip, restore it using Clockworkmod, reboot to bootloader, flash boot_prealpha2.img using fastboot (fastboot flash boot boot_prealpha2.img), then you'll have Cyanogenmod  .
Sorry for the boot flashing, but uploading 200MB would require me some hours with the connection I have at the moment...

Honestly I don't know where to start from to solve all problems... Maybe home button or unlock :laugh:


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 1, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I've finally managed to boot CyanogenMod
> I've tried again with G630 ramdisk and it works, well, sort of.
> What works:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeay  Yes first fix unlock and home button. Do you know how much time will take fixing all errors? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Feb 1, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Yeay  Yes first fix unlock and home button. Do you know how much time will take fixing all errors?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know anything...
Just to say, it seems that unlock does work, but the thing that does not work is that screen is still powered off (there's an ADB command which dumps the screen and confirms that).
And you know, a phone without network, especially mobile, is quite useless, so I have continously to switch between CENTSOARER's ROM and CM... Otherwise I should borrow another phone from a friend...


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 1, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I don't know anything...
> Just to say, it seems that unlock does work, but the thing that does not work is that screen is still powered off (there's an ADB command which dumps the screen and confirms that).
> And you know, a phone without network, especially mobile, is quite useless, so I have continously to switch between CENTSOARER's ROM and CM... Otherwise I should borrow another phone from a friend...

Click to collapse



Oke  ty on answer

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ali60351 (Feb 1, 2015)

kiko98 said:


> Hi i have huawei ascend y530-u00 and i messed up my system ui and i don't have notification bar and wallpaper.Help me what to do..
> can some one send me the stock rom .

Click to collapse



Download the ROM from http://android-host.de/HUAWEI/Y530/B189/B189.zip. Extract it and put the dload folder to your SD card root. Turn off your phone and then hold both vol buttons and power button together until a huawei logo appears. Then it will install automatically.


----------



## Sak32009 (Feb 1, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I've finally managed to boot CyanogenMod
> I've tried again with G630 ramdisk and it works, well, sort of.
> What works:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Omg! You did a awesome job!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 1, 2015)

I broke my Y530's display. This CM news are great, but I need a new phone. I offer my device as an experimentation specimen, in case you want to do something really weird.


----------



## PieroV (Feb 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I broke my Y530's display. This CM news are great, but I need a new phone. I offer my device as an experimentation specimen, in case you want to do something really weird.

Click to collapse



Thanks man! I'm sorry about your display! :crying:
What phone will you buy?


----------



## japstar (Feb 1, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I've finally managed to boot CyanogenMod

Click to collapse



Great! A small step for man, a big step for well, the small group of y530 users 


CENTSOARER said:


> I broke my Y530's display. This CM news are great, but I need a new phone. I offer my device as an experimentation specimen, in case you want to do something really weird.

Click to collapse



Just buy a new y530 and keep helping us?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I broke my Y530's display. This CM news are great, but I need a new phone. I offer my device as an experimentation specimen, in case you want to do something really weird.

Click to collapse



Im sorry about your display  but thank you for helping  btw good luck with new phone 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 1, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Thanks man! I'm sorry about your display! :crying:
> What phone will you buy?

Click to collapse





japstar said:


> Great! A small step for man, a big step for well, the small group of y530 users
> 
> Just buy a new y530 and keep helping us? [emoji14]

Click to collapse





Kombuk said:


> Im sorry about your display  but thank you for helping  btw good luck with new phone
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks, guys. Moto E or G. Moto E was my first choice, only because my wife got an E I chose this Y530 as an option in case she didn't like hers (she looks for things like bigger display and front camera). She does love her Moto E. 

If you have suggestions I would be glad to hear them. I just need 4 things:  display bigger than 4 in, at least 1 GB RAM, 2 cores and hackable. Cheap, around ~150 USD.


----------



## Valverde! lml (Feb 2, 2015)

Great work! PieroV   I have sources of CM11.. but  the problem is not how to do it to suit your terminal as it has no sources or local manifest to build... xD
Sorry for my bad inglish


----------



## japstar (Feb 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Thanks, guys. Moto E or G. Moto E was my first choice, only because my wife got an E I chose this Y530 as an option in case she didn't like hers (she looks for things like bigger display and front camera). She does love her Moto E.
> 
> If you have suggestions I would be glad to hear them. I just need 4 things:  display bigger than 4 in, at least 1 GB RAM, 2 cores and hackable. Cheap, around ~150 USD.

Click to collapse



I dunno. You could look into the huawei y550. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Feb 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Thanks, guys. Moto E or G. Moto E was my first choice, only because my wife got an E I chose this Y530 as an option in case she didn't like hers (she looks for things like bigger display and front camera). She does love her Moto E.
> 
> If you have suggestions I would be glad to hear them. I just need 4 things:  display bigger than 4 in, at least 1 GB RAM, 2 cores and hackable. Cheap, around ~150 USD.

Click to collapse



There are lots of ROMs for this phones  They are the best for your budget, I think.
However Moto E misses front camera and flash, whereas Moto G misses microSD...



Valverde! lml said:


> Great work! PieroV   I have sources of CM11.. but  the problem is not how to do it to suit your terminal as it has no sources or local manifest to build... xD
> Sorry for my bad inglish

Click to collapse



Great! I've uploaded my device folder, it's quite similar to the G630 one.
When it is ready, I'll create the GitHub repository.
I have no manifest yet, but you can create the standard CM11 one, as it's explained in official CM repos.
Are you interested in helping with the development?



japstar said:


> I dunno. You could look into the huawei y550.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I wouldn't buy another Huawei... They are not so hackareble


----------



## Valverde! lml (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok.. Link of the device folder? please..  
Mm.. yes, with taste


----------



## Valverde! lml (Feb 2, 2015)

I've been researching, I saw that G630 and Y530 have the Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 8210 so they are compatible ..
You used the ramdisk of G630 and CM11 worked .. but the wifi, network etc .. and not in the G630 not working .. why the problem could be the kernel
I'll try to get to work .. but first collect all to build


----------



## PieroV (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, please download everything from here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M&authuser=0
The device folder is device_huawei_y530_prealpha2.tar.xzma. Since you have the Android ROM SDK I think that you are on Linux, so you won't have problem to decompress it... I had to use this format because it produces the lightest files...

You need proprietary files too, and kernel and display-caf-legacy and media-caf-legacy. You can find everything here: https://github.com/AscendG630-DEV
Please note that this repository isn't mine, all credits goes to users from this forum, where they are developing for G630: http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=935519 (in Spanish language...).

At the moment I've managed to make bluetooth working, just copying firmwares. I stopped at pairing devices, because the bluetooth in my Debian installation doesn't work very well.
Note that they should be automatically mounted, but there isn't the mount point (/firmware).
You can create it in the ramdisk, but I had some reboot problems, so I linked it to /vendor/firmware, where I copied manually the working firmwares.
I managed to copy all firmwares but modem.* without reboot problems. I haven't copied these ones because I needed to have my phone features, so I had to restore stock firmware.

As regards WLAN, there are some problems with the .ini configuration file (the one in /system/etc/wifi in stock firmware, I don't remember its name, but it's the only one): the kernel can't find it. It seems that with firmwares the kernel can recognize WLAN.

Other immediate things that I'd like to get working are brightness and "buttons": the brightness because it prevents the unlocking (the screen remains at 0 brightness, but unlocks and the touchscreen handles inputs), and buttons because at the moment only back works great. I managed once to get menu working as it should and I configured to list opened apps, but at next reboot it behaved as it wanted. Using an Android device only with back button is very hard...

Talking about your work... Have you a Y530 or have you a G630?
And what kernel would you like to make working?
I was thinking that since we have Jelly Bean kernel working we should use it, than remove as many as possible Huawei patches and then try to port the KitKat kernel.
I've been working a lot on the kernel for these devices, but it's quite complex... Linux is a huge project...


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## binarynoob (Feb 3, 2015)

Does anyone kno how to  unlock the Y530 bootloader without the unlock code? Or how to root it without unlocking? I tried to contact Huawei on the described way with 3 different mail addresses and still no unlock code here :/ meh

greetz


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 3, 2015)

binarynoob said:


> Does anyone kno how to  unlock the Y530 bootloader without the unlock code? Or how to root it without unlocking? I tried to contact Huawei on the described way with 3 different mail addresses and still no unlock code here :/ meh
> 
> greetz

Click to collapse



You can root it with root genius with locked bootloader, but i dont know how to unlock bootloader without code. On 100-120 page you can find template how to send message to huawei (i get code in 3 minutes).

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 3, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> You can root it with root genius with locked bootloader, but i dont know how to unlock bootloader without code. On 100-120 page you can find template how to send message to huawei (i get code in 3 minutes).
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yesterday i  rooted this device,ive removed all crappy apps.
xposed don't work,any solutions?
are any custom rom for this device???


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 3, 2015)

ako9 said:


> yesterday i  rooted this device,ive removed all crappy apps.
> xposed don't work,any solutions?
> are any custom rom for this device???

Click to collapse



Look here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=58556492

Offtopic: I've been testing my Y530, maybe I can get repaired the display for little money after all.  Seems like everything else is working fine and it's been with me only a couple of months. It still works, touch functionality seems fine. Until my fingers bleed I'm gonna keep with it. Maybe before CM comes I post a new modified ROM including Live Wallpapers and some useful scripts.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 3, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Look here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=58556492
> 
> Offtopic: I've been testing my Y530, maybe I can get repaired the display for little money after all.  Seems like everything else is working fine and it's been with me only a couple of months. It still works, touch functionality seems fine. Until my fingers bleed I'm gonna keep with it. Maybe before CM comes I post a new modified ROM including Live Wallpapers and some useful scripts.

Click to collapse



Nice  

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

I have one question... If I flash CM when PieroV end ,it is there any way to flash stock rom only for warranty. Dload will not work because i have CWM recoevry, not stock.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 3, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Look here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=58556492
> 
> Offtopic: I've been testing my Y530, maybe I can get repaired the display for little money after all.  Seems like everything else is working fine and it's been with me only a couple of months. It still works, touch functionality seems fine. Until my fingers bleed I'm gonna keep with it. Maybe before CM comes I post a new modified ROM including Live Wallpapers and some useful scripts.

Click to collapse



Existing a cyanogenmod ROM based forma y530????


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 3, 2015)

ako9 said:


> Existing a cyanogenmod ROM based forma y530????

Click to collapse



Not yet, coming soon i hope


----------



## japstar (Feb 3, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Look here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=58556492
> 
> Offtopic: I've been testing my Y530, maybe I can get repaired the display for little money after all.  Seems like everything else is working fine and it's been with me only a couple of months. It still works, touch functionality seems fine. Until my fingers bleed I'm gonna keep with it. Maybe before CM comes I post a new modified ROM including Live Wallpapers and some useful scripts.

Click to collapse



glad to hear that 



ako9 said:


> Existing a cyanogenmod ROM based forma y530????

Click to collapse



Nope, they are trying to port it to our device.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 3, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> You can root it with root genius with locked bootloader, but i dont know how to unlock bootloader without code. On 100-120 page you can find template how to send message to huawei (i get code in 3 minutes).
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Kombuk said:


> Not yet, coming soon i hope

Click to collapse



Existing any custom rom for this dev?


----------



## Gongy81 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Hi*

Hello everyone,sorry for my very bad english (for help using google translate)
I first rooted my Huawei with RootGenius and modification my stock rom,delete more google apps and stock launcher,keyboard,file explorer etc. then added apps Titanium backup,Nandroid manager,Busy box and more as system apps.
For unlock bootloader code I waiting 1-1,5 month and now have unlocked bootloader so for this job I write litle script as .bat file to Serbian and English language and I want that to share with you and help others members that easier unlocked your phone.
UNZIP THIS Bootloader scripts.zip FILE!
Greeting of me


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your bootloader is locked there should be no problem. But I think you can get rejected if they know it is unlocked. Of course you can lock it again, but my guess is they will notice.


----------



## Valverde! lml (Feb 4, 2015)

Piero V help!   I have sources with device, vendor, kernel of G630
But when build sources appears this error:


> /home/salvador/cm11/out/target/product/y530/obj/APPS/SignatureTest_intermediates
> find: `src': No such file or directory
> PRODUCT_COPY_FILES device/huawei/y530/ramdisk/init.trace.rc:root/init.trace.rc ignored.
> PRODUCT_COPY_FILES device/huawei/y530/ramdisk/init.usb.rc:root/init.usb.rc ignored.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 4, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> If your bootloader is locked there should be no problem. But I think you can get rejected if they know it is unlocked. Of course you can lock it again, but my guess is they will notice.

Click to collapse



My bootoader is unlocked and i think it cannot be full locked again, because there is a command "fastboot oem relock ************"  but when  i do it bootloader state is RELOCKED not LOCKED. Maybe flashing stock recovery then doing dload metod i dont know xD

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> My bootoader is unlocked and i think it cannot be full locked again, because there is a command "fastboot oem relock ************"  but when  i do it bootloader state is RELOCKED not LOCKED. Maybe flashing stock recovery then doing dload metod i dont know xD
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



fastboot oem lock will do the trick. But still...


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 4, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> fastboot oem lock will do the trick. But still...

Click to collapse



Ok thanks on answer.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 4, 2015)

@Kombuk You can do backup with CWM and then flash PieroV cm11, and if you dont like unfinished version of cm11 just do backup. @CENTSOARER Nice to hear for that modified stock rom, does there any script useful for better gaming expirience ? @Gongy81 Nice script for begginers wich dont know how to unlock when get unlock code.

I broke mine glass on mine phone, and thinking to buy S4, but i like this phone, here can test any roms and etc....( @PieroV )


----------



## ako9 (Feb 4, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> @Kombuk You can do backup with CWM and then flash PieroV cm11, and if you dont like unfinished version of cm11 just do backup.
> @CENTSOARER Nice to hear for that modified stock rom, does there any script useful for better gaming expirience ?
> @Gongy81 Nice script for begginers wich dont know how to unlock when get unlock code.
> 
> I broke mine glass on mine phone, and thinking to buy S4, but i like this phone, here can test any roms and etc....( @PieroV )

Click to collapse



Wo i can find pieroV cm11 y530 ROM??


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 4, 2015)

@ako9  It is not full version only few things working, do not flash if you didnt do backup with CWM and do not flash it if you are not developer.
Here is rom: "LINK"


----------



## ako9 (Feb 4, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> @ako9  It is not full version only few things working, do not flash if you didnt do backup with CWM and do not flash it if you are not developer.
> 
> 
> are any changelog or any list for things are working and not working

Click to collapse


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 4, 2015)

ako9 said:


> are any changelog or any list for things are working and not working

Click to collapse



If you are not developer you dont need to flash these rom, i thing it home screen working and few thing, wait for fully version.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Sak32009 (Feb 4, 2015)

I activated "developer options" and animations are slow now..

WTF HUAWEI


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 4, 2015)

Sak32009 said:


> I activated "developer options" and animations are slow now..
> 
> WTF HUAWEI

Click to collapse



Screen animations? 
Install nova or apex launcher. Problem solved 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## J4Nk0 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Touchcreen Sensitivity*

Is there any way to decrease it?
Its annoying.

When i scroll, down for example, it bounces back up. I have to lift my finger a lil bit more to scroll normally.


----------



## PieroV (Feb 5, 2015)

Valverde! lml said:


> Piero V help!   I have sources with device, vendor, kernel of G630
> But when build sources appears this error:

Click to collapse



You can ignore them, at least for the moment... I had troubles copying those files from my original firmware, too.



ako9 said:


> Lycris11 said:
> 
> 
> > @ako9  It is not full version only few things working, do not flash if you didnt do backup with CWM and do not flash it if you are not developer.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 5, 2015)

@PieroV Im thinked to restore ur rom, but i cant help with developing of this CM mine knowledge about android coding i really low, can you focus to fix 3G network and WLAN it is most needed ? @CENTSOARER Have you uploaded modded rom #2 ?


----------



## Sak32009 (Feb 5, 2015)

PieroV said:


> @Sak32009 : are you sure you haven't touched other options, but only enabled developers options menu?

Click to collapse



I just activated. Formatting I solved

Were animation system, not the launcher.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> @PieroV Im thinked to restore ur rom, but i cant help with developing of this CM mine knowledge about android coding i really low, can you focus to fix 3G network and WLAN it is most needed ?
> @CENTSOARER Have you uploaded modded rom #2 ?

Click to collapse



No,  no. Right now I'm more a hardware interested person. BTW, any technical hardware info for Y530 would be useful.


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 5, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> No,  no. Right now I'm more a hardware interested person. BTW, any technical hardware info for Y530 would be useful.

Click to collapse



What kind of techicial hardware info you need, replacing parts or ?


----------



## jehemera (Feb 5, 2015)

*huawei y530*



CENTSOARER said:


> No,  no. Right now I'm more a hardware interested person. BTW, any technical hardware info for Y530 would be useful.

Click to collapse



there is in /proc/app_info a lot info about hardware


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> What kind of techicial hardware info you need, replacing parts or ?

Click to collapse



Replacing display, in particular. Not info on parts and model numbers and specifications but a how-to for disassembling in order to replace this display (found one for 20 bucks).


----------



## J4Nk0 (Feb 5, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Replacing display, in particular. Not info on parts and model numbers and specifications but a how-to for disassembling in order to replace this display (found one for 20 bucks).

Click to collapse



Man, are you paying for this? It's free, brother


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 5, 2015)

J4Nk0 said:


> Man, are you paying for this? It's free, brother

Click to collapse



No man he is found display for 20bucks, and actually it is on this video.
@CENTSOARER

Try look "HERE" or "HERE" , one of these will help probably.


----------



## rus84 (Feb 5, 2015)

*font change..*

How can i successfuly change font on this phone? When i use ifont app, it says that i should apply font theme that i want. When i do that, only iconz change, but not fonts. I like this Centsoarer's "Stock" font, but it has problems with serbian cyrillic part of it. Ј чћђљњфжџц...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 5, 2015)

rus84 said:


> How can i successfuly change font on this phone? When i use ifont app, it says that i should apply font theme that i want. When i do that, only iconz change, but not fonts. I like this Centsoarer's "Stock" font, but it has problems with serbian cyrillic part of it. Ј чћђљњфжџц...

Click to collapse



Did you use "Huawei method"? If you did,  go to settings in iFont and change to "System method". If it is something else, I have no idea.


----------



## drmilosh (Feb 6, 2015)

Guys, can someone send me b512 rom? My b510 sucks big time.. And since my phone is not rooted, can it be installed just by putting the rom in dload folder on sd card, restarting the phone etc?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Feb 6, 2015)

drmilosh said:


> Guys, can someone send me b512 rom? My b510 sucks big time.. And since my phone is not rooted, can it be installed just by putting the rom in dload folder on sd card, restarting the phone etc?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi, an original B512 can be flashed using dload, whereas a custom ROM can't.
The problem isn't root privileges, but the locked bootloader.


----------



## drmilosh (Feb 6, 2015)

Okey, thx. Where can it be found for me to download it? Sorry for bothering with this questions..

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## milad10 (Feb 8, 2015)

hi
today i trying flash cwm recovery on my phone.
fastboot-windows.exe flash recovery recovery.img
after flash recovery i try to enter recovery but my phone go to fastboot mod!!(power=up key)
and when phone is off and i connect charger my phone go to fastboot mod.
now i need stock recovery file for y530 to flash and fix this problem.
plz send me a download link for huawei y 530 stock recovery
sry 4 my bad eng


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 9, 2015)

milad10 said:


> hi
> today i trying flash cwm recovery on my phone.
> fastboot-windows.exe flash recovery recovery.img
> after flash recovery i try to enter recovery but my phone go to fastboot mod!!(power=up key)
> ...

Click to collapse



Download this zip file, uncompress and you'll get a recovery.img to flash with fastboot. Test before flash, please.

PS: I don't get why you use "fastboot-windows.exe flash recovery recovery.img" instead of "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img"


----------



## milad10 (Feb 9, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Download this zip file, uncompress and you'll get a recovery.img to flash with fastboot. Test before flash, please.
> 
> PS: I don't get why you use "fastboot-windows.exe flash recovery recovery.img" instead of "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img"

Click to collapse



ty brother very much.you are my hero :good:


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 9, 2015)

@PieroV how you progress with CM build    ?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 10, 2015)

Can someone send link for CENTSOARER moded rom i cant find it.


----------



## Animu619 (Feb 10, 2015)

Can somebody please do a noobfriendly step-by-step guide of how to install cwm recovery on this phone? And how to install the modified rom also. 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 10, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Can someone send link for CENTSOARER moded rom i cant find it.

Click to collapse



I found it and its awesome :3

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 10, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Can somebody please do a noobfriendly step-by-step guide of how to install cwm recovery on this phone? And how to install the modified rom also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



This is the guide I wrote. It may be hard and not so user friendly, but recommended. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56587023&postcount=716

The reason why first method is recommended is you can test before actually flash CWM. You can do flash it easier with no testing following this instructions
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56974718&postcount=801

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI Y530-U051 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pottu221 (Feb 10, 2015)

kampinie said:


> First of all congratulations for you effort to ease our life
> It looks like I've stuck with problem not reported yet. Everything went OK but after reboot from CWM after last message that restore is OK I got error E: Invalid command argument. I can't find solution for this so I had to revert to the retail ROM.
> Any suggesstion for reason is appreciated.

Click to collapse



Here's noob friendly steps to fix this "E: Invalid command argument"

1.Make sure you have backup up of your stock rom on cwm
2.Restore CENTSOARER's rom
3.The phone will restart and say "E:invalid command argument"
4.Scroll to backup and restore
5.Select "advanced restore from /storage/sdcard1"
6.Select your stock rom's folder
7.Select "restore data"
8.Select "start restore"
9.When done boot phone and enjoy

sorry fod bad english


----------



## tranceslyvanian (Feb 11, 2015)

Are we able to get Android 5.0 on this device?


----------



## esotericizm (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys,

I just picked one of these up.. Its been a while since I've done anything with the Android OS but I'd like to help out with some development. Is anything open sourced yet? Do we have a similar device that I can port from?

I'll do some research but I don't want to reshash work that someone else has already done.

Cheers.


----------



## japstar (Feb 11, 2015)

tranceslyvanian said:


> Are we able to get Android 5.0 on this device?

Click to collapse



Nope. No update. Some guys are working on cm11 (android 4.4) though.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 11, 2015)

esotericizm said:


> I just picked one of these up.. Its been a while since I've done anything with the Android OS but I'd like to help out with some development. Is anything open sourced yet? Do we have a similar device that I can port from?
> 
> I'll do some research but I don't want to reshash work that someone else has already done..

Click to collapse


 @PieroV already porting this huawei on 4.4.4 i think, nice to hear to more user can help with developing, and PieroV how progress your CM11 ?


----------



## tarinka (Feb 11, 2015)

I try to restore CENTSOARER nandroid backup over cwm but after restore don't want to boot, always go to recovery


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 11, 2015)

tarinka said:


> I try to restore CENTSOARER nandroid backup over cwm but after restore don't want to boot, always go to recovery

Click to collapse



Did you wipe data/factory reset after restore?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tarinka (Feb 11, 2015)

I wipe before not after


----------



## ako9 (Feb 11, 2015)

existing any custom rom stock based for this device?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 11, 2015)

tarinka said:


> I wipe before not after

Click to collapse



You must wipe data / factory reset AFTER restore. You make Boot Loop i think. Happens to me on my old phone. 
(Prvo moras restore pa tek onda wipe data factory reset. To sam i ja uradio na mom starom fonu.)

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




ako9 said:


> existing any custom rom stock based for this device?

Click to collapse



We have only CENTSOARERS moded rom. I use it and its good  you can find it on page 110


----------



## ako9 (Feb 11, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> You must wipe data / factory reset AFTER restore. You make Boot Loop i think. Happens to me on my old phone.
> (Prvo moras restore pa tek onda wipe data factory reset. To sam i ja uradio na mom starom fonu.)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



for the cwm recovery i can use rom manager and install with it?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 11, 2015)

ako9 said:


> for the cwm recovery i can use rom manager and install with it?

Click to collapse



Hmm i think you cant because i was trying and i dont found oficial cwm recovery for y530. Maybe you can but i dont know

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tarinka (Feb 11, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> You must wipe data / factory reset AFTER restore. You make Boot Loop i think. Happens to me on my old phone.
> (Prvo moras restore pa tek onda wipe data factory reset. To sam i ja uradio na mom starom fonu.)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Sredio sam, hvala

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




Kombuk said:


> Hmm i think you cant because i was trying and i dont found oficial cwm recovery for y530. Maybe you can but i dont know
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can use nandroid manager to instal cwm


----------



## PieroV (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry guys, I haven't worked for a while on CM because I needed to be available on phone, so I could not test the buildings.
I think I'll restart working soon, but first I need to setup another phone to use until I fix network and brightness on our CM...


----------



## Sak32009 (Feb 11, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Sorry guys, I haven't worked for a while on CM because I needed to be available on phone, so I could not test the buildings.
> I think I'll restart working soon, but first I need to setup another phone to use until I fix network and brightness on our CM...

Click to collapse



Hoping that someone else will add to help...


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 11, 2015)

esotericizm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just picked one of these up.. Its been a while since I've done anything with the Android OS but I'd like to help out with some development. Is anything open sourced yet? Do we have a similar device that I can port from?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi and welcome to this boat.

Well, the important things are as follows: 

1. We can build CWM from latest CM sources. 
2. PieroV has built CM11 succesfully, but there are a lot of things not working. CM boots right to default launcher, but only back key works as expected, no signal, no wifi, no bluetooth, etc. 
3. Some pages (3?) prior this one, PieroV posted a link to this build. You can contribute debugging. 
4. Huawei released kernel source code, but it is heavily patched, PieroV found the exact tag of the kernel which Huawei based its work.
5. The device has a msm8x10 chipset, adreno 302. It is very similar to Moto E, Phicomm c230w, Xperia E1 (or Z1? Can't remember). 
6. Some Moto G system apps are compatible with this device when adb pushed.
7. There are no custom ROMS yet. We don't even know clones or synonyms. Similarly, we don't know of the existence o firmwares not based on 4.3, excepting some guy who claims his y530 came with Android 4.2.
8. U00 and U051 are practically the same. 
9. We can unlock bootloader (by official method) and root (mostly using Root Genius). We can flash CWM and works as intended. Some firmwares, at least all I have tested, can't use superSU without messing internal sdcard permissions and access. Chinese Kinguser superuser app does not have issues. 
10. We don't have custom kernels with, say, init.d support or better cpu governors, etc.


----------



## PieroV (Feb 11, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi and welcome to this boat.
> 
> Well, the important things are as follows:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice summary  

I'd add some points:
1. Our target is CM11, which is based on KitKat. We probably won't be able to discuss about Lollypop (or CM12) until we won't solve CM11 problems.
2. There isn't any alias, but we should keep an eye to Ascend G630: it's from Huawei, it has SoC similar to ours, but more it's more powerful (quad core processor and 1GB of RAM, but firmware is 4.3 has Emotion UI)
3. Unlocking bootloader requires a code sent directly by Huawei. Our model isn't supported by online request form nor by DCUnlock. We fortunately can access directly to fastboot with Power + VolDown.
4. There aren't custom kernel, yet, but some features could be added to stock kernel by modifying ramdisk. Y530 default governor is "ondemand" and it was modified by Huawei. In kernel sources there are other governors: they haven't been modified, but they work at least in Cyanogenmod (I have tried them). Heavily modified kernels (source, not ramdisk) don't boot: the led blinks in blue. I don't know the reason, yet.
5. Don't confuse Y530 with Y300 or G510: they are very different.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 12, 2015)

I have one problem. When i click power button screen dont wont to light up so i must click it few times fast and then i can unlock phone. Does this happens to someone too or only on my phone. Im using centsoarers rom. Maybe this problem is like on PieroV CM build.
I can use screen while it is black (can unlock, and randomly click on it ) so its not problem with unlocking. Someone know how to fix it? its realy boring....

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## esotericizm (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks to the both of you.

I sent huawei an email 24 hours ago about the bootloader code and took a quick look at the cm11 build. Once I get a reply from huawei I'll see what I can do to help out.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Another modded stock firmware*



Lycris11 said:


> No man he is found display for 20bucks, and actually it is on this video.
> 
> @CENTSOARER
> 
> Try look "HERE" or "HERE" , one of these will help probably.

Click to collapse



Hi guys, just reporting back my succesful digitizer replacement. In case you are in a similar situation, replacing digitizer is very straightforward and the phone is sort of a Titan considering the bad fortune I have had with it (I really had thought I destroyed it half a dozen times).

As announced before, there you have another modded firmware, equally based on B509 firmware. Really not a lot of new highlights comparatively with previous one. I tried deodexing system apps and I did deodex them, but phone keeps generating caches always on boot so they are not included. This version is maybe a bit lighter and includes:
1. Extremebeats mod for the best audio quality
2. Ponqualizer (hacked DSP manager to get extremebeats working and configured)
3. Stock Android kit-kat launcher (removed Huawei launcher)
4. Minimal apps (these are a personal selection of lightweight and basic apps)
5. Scrolling and Live Wallpapers. Still you need to push apks to /data/app or /system/app to install new ones.
6. Patched services.jar with die-hard launcher (only cellphone apps are more important than launcher and this one is almost unkillable by Android itself; not for gamers). Thanks to this, you can use zeppelinrox's supercharger script to zipalign apks, optimize databases, schedule RAM flush, run an entropy daemon, optimize KMS and change OOM settings at boot.
7. Degoogled (only includes latest Play Store, I stopped using Android Market MOD because OS registered too many wakelocks via ActivityManager)
8. Dehuaweied (removed bloats like Huawei weather app -really, WTF with this 100 MB app?- , Huawei keyboard and all those endless language packs and some others).
9. A collection of scripts in /system/etc/init.d not activated by default and maybe only useful for particular purposes... but anyway.
10. rooted with kinguser's su binary and busyboxed.
11. updated hosts file to block ads (did I include this?)

https://copy.com/aUPpqFHiDddCgcvl
https://mega.co.nz/#!a1UHBY4C!fLIsulnAE6ZW40CdtHj7Xv7fM3BBU0h_3gOMi9JkfHA


NOTE ABOUT POWER MANAGEMENT (seizing the moment while update links): Please consider installing a smart app to manage power. I included Greenify app as a system app and had to delete HwPowerGenieEngine because it was blocking Greenify. Greenify is not intended to manage battery heavy tasks, it only hibernates apps when they are not used; I've been using Juice Defender and it's working great, but I think it's now unsupported. Take a pick between all those battery management apps available at Play Store. Moreover, if you use Xposed framework you can get improvements in Greenify app.

INSTALLATION:
1. Download
2. Uncompress inside external_sd_card/clockworkmod/backup, it's easier if you let the uncompressed folder alone in this directory
3. Reboot into CWM
4. Go to backups and restore
5. Select the right option (the name of the extracted folder) as you'd do with any backup (it is a backup).
6. Confirm restore.
7. Go to main menu and select "wipe data/factory reset"
8. Go to advanced  and select "wipe dalvik cache"
9. Reboot and you are good to go!
10. OPTIONAL: Download zeppelinrox's supercharger script and configure the way you want to.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 13, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys, just reporting back my succesful digitizer replacement. In case you are in a similar situation, replacing digitizer is very straightforward and the phone is sort of a Titan considering the bad fortune I have had with it (I really had thought I destroyed it half a dozen times).
> 
> As announced before, there you have another modded firmware, equally based on B509 firmware. Really not a lot of new highlights comparatively with previous one. I tried deodexing system apps and I did deodex them, but phone keeps generating caches always at boot so they are not included. This version is maybe a bit lighter and includes:
> 1. Extremebeats mod for the best audio quality
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks i will flash it when i go home :3

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Feb 13, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys, just reporting back my succesful digitizer replacement. In case you are in a similar situation, replacing digitizer is very straightforward and the phone is sort of a Titan considering the bad fortune I have had with it (I really had thought I destroyed it half a dozen times).
> 
> As announced before, there you have another modded firmware, equally based on B509 firmware. Really not a lot of new highlights comparatively with previous one. I tried deodexing system apps and I did deodex them, but phone keeps generating caches always at boot so they are not included. This version is maybe a bit lighter and includes:
> [...]

Click to collapse



Thanks man!
I'll try before working hard on Cyanogenmod, but I'm sure it will be great!
No Huawei apps is what I've dreamt for this phone from 5 minutes after I've had booted it for the first time after having bought it!

The only improvment would be removing completely kinguser, the rest must be perfect on this ROM!


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 13, 2015)

Can someone explain me what is supercharger and how to use it  Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 13, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Can someone explain me what is supercharger and how to use it  Thanks

Click to collapse



It is a complex script to facilitate (acts as  a wizard) system configuration. The main goal is to reduce lags in system using a collection of simple scripts, binaries, tweaks and profiles for RAM management. 
While complex, its configuration is easy. You need to run it in a terminal emulator or by using an app which can manage scripts (like included Script Manager). 
Search for the script here at XDA, latest version is named "For your lag". Download and execute as a script in terminal or Script Manager and the wizard will launch, read and configure it your way. After wizard-script you'll get a boot-script inside /data/, using Script Manager you can run it automatically at boot and it will apply your selected settings for zipaligning, vacuuming databases, system tweaks, RAM management, etc.


----------



## jehemera (Feb 13, 2015)

*huawei y530*



CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys, just reporting back my succesful digitizer replacement. In case you are in a similar situation, replacing digitizer is very straightforward and the phone is sort of a Titan considering the bad fortune I have had with it (I really had thought I destroyed it half a dozen times).
> 
> As announced before, there you have another modded firmware, equally based on B509 firmware. Really not a lot of new highlights comparatively with previous one. I tried deodexing system apps and I did deodex them, but phone keeps generating caches always on boot so they are not included. This version is maybe a bit lighter and includes:
> 1. Extremebeats mod for the best audio quality
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, pls upload elsewhere, cant download from MEGA, bcause is stuck always at 99%.
thx


----------



## tarinka (Feb 13, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys, just reporting back my succesful digitizer replacement. In case you are in a similar situation, replacing digitizer is very straightforward and the phone is sort of a Titan considering the bad fortune I have had with it (I really had thought I destroyed it half a dozen times).
> 
> As announced before, there you have another modded firmware, equally based on B509 firmware. Really not a lot of new highlights comparatively with previous one. I tried deodexing system apps and I did deodex them, but phone keeps generating caches always on boot so they are not included. This version is maybe a bit lighter and includes:
> 1. Extremebeats mod for the best audio quality
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it better from your previous backup ? Link is dead.


----------



## PhazEx8 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Huawei Ascend Y530 Lollipop*

Hi all!

I just found this topic, a guy who says he rewrote this tutorial from forum.xda-developers.com.. (I'm sorry, not sure if i may post link to other web sources here if not moderator may delete it  ) 

basically it's a Lollipop rom which u instal like any other custom ROM..

I'd like to know your opinions on this, is it possible? Has anyone tried it yet? Only 3 comments on org page?

http://www.lollipop.rocks/mp3-0/huawei-ascend-y530-6103.html


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 13, 2015)

tarinka said:


> Is it better from your previous backup ? Link is dead.

Click to collapse



Sorry for dead link, I'm changing t Copy service but will take some hours.

Better is relative, but I'd say it is. Less heavy, little more battery life, minimal apps, etc. 

RAM management is a delicate issue when you only have 512 MB. I don't modify it by default, you can use RAM manager to change Out Of Memory (OOM) behaviour and set low memory values. More free RAM depends on this things.


----------



## tranceslyvanian (Feb 13, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys, just reporting back my succesful digitizer replacement. In case you are in a similar situation, replacing digitizer is very straightforward and the phone is sort of a Titan considering the bad fortune I have had with it (I really had thought I destroyed it half a dozen times).
> 
> As announced before, there you have another modded firmware, equally based on B509 firmware. Really not a lot of new highlights comparatively with previous one. I tried deodexing system apps and I did deodex them, but phone keeps generating caches always on boot so they are not included. This version is maybe a bit lighter and includes:
> 1. Extremebeats mod for the best audio quality
> ...

Click to collapse



I do exactly this, but it just restarts back into the normal Android system where I have to input my Google Account, etc, and reinstall all of my apps.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 13, 2015)

tranceslyvanian said:


> I do exactly this, but it just restarts back into the normal Android system where I have to input my Google Account, etc, and reinstall all of my apps.

Click to collapse



This is not custom rom .  Its moded stock rom built on B509. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 13, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> This is not custom rom .  Its moded stock rom built on B509.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



kombuk i have sim block on my phone how i can remove the sim block???


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 13, 2015)

ako9 said:


> kombuk i have sim block on my phone how i can remove the sim block???

Click to collapse



Hmm i dont know  ask someone else

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Animu619 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply.. But thanks a lot!  

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 14, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Thanks man!
> I'll try before working hard on Cyanogenmod, but I'm sure it will be great!
> No Huawei apps is what I've dreamt for this phone from 5 minutes after I've had booted it for the first time after having bought it!
> 
> The only improvment would be removing completely kinguser, the rest must be perfect on this ROM!

Click to collapse



Woah... there are still a lot of Huawei apps there. It is your CM11 port the one we are all waiting, all over the world. This is why I don't even call my backup a custom ROM, c'mon, that would be ridiculous, all the hard work comes from other people. But I think it works great and covers relatively all basic smartphone needs with ease.


----------



## tranceslyvanian (Feb 14, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> This is not custom rom .  Its moded stock rom built on B509.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I followed your steps though, but after I wiped data, it just went back to the stock image that came with the phone and not the modded one.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Rowkan (Feb 14, 2015)

tarinka said:


> Is it better from your previous backup ? Link is dead.

Click to collapse



Link is working, I'm testing it now, Just want to have a heads up about this " OPTIONAL: Download zeppelinrox's supercharger script and configure the way you want to."

i want to configure it the way i want .


----------



## Valkyz (Feb 14, 2015)

*rom*

Thread has more than 100 pages, and i still cant find an answer. Is there any fast/mini rom for this phone?


----------



## Kamilos999 (Feb 14, 2015)

Link for moded B509 still  isn't wokring. When will be new mirror? My B510 Firmware is very slowly.   I need  something faster


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 14, 2015)

Kamilos999 said:


> Link for moded B509 still  isn't wokring. When will be new mirror? My B510 Firmware is very slowly.   I need  something faster

Click to collapse



https://mega.co.nz/#!P4U2TSAJ!EeFoKve3VnSJNmA3FuPtly9eK6qO6HYzaoy3z5FK4ZY you have this but its older


----------



## Kamilos999 (Feb 14, 2015)

Are there big differences between the old and the new bakcup ?


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 14, 2015)

Both modded roms are good, im just tested gaming on #2 rom. 
Tested games: Modern Combat 5, Gangstar Vegas and Ravensword.
First rom run MC5 but its too much laggy, GV working well and a bit of laggy, and RW working pretty well with sometimes lag, but second rom cant run MC5 its just closing when trying enter the game, GV dont lag but force close after 5-10 minutes of playing, RW working better than on #1 rom.
#2 rom is better for apps, fb, messenger, etc cuz its a bit better than #1, battery endurance 2 days with just apps using.

Well done @CENTSOARER rom is pretty good but not for gaming (Y) 
Did you ever use hyper cola script, and did that script help actually ?




Kamilos999 said:


> There are big differences between the old and the new bakcup ?

Click to collapse



Yes, more stable for apps, and battery endurance is bigger, you have livewallpapers... etc


----------



## Kamilos999 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Yes, more stable for apps, and battery endurance is bigger, you have livewallpapers... etc

Click to collapse



so, if v2 bakcup is better than v1 , i will not restore v.1. Can you upload the new v2 bakcup ?


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kamilos999 said:


> so, if v2 bakcup is better than v1 , i will not restore v.1. Can you upload the new v2 bakcup ?

Click to collapse



Here is the link where you can download the rom "Download link"
You need first flash recovery (CWM) than, do backup of your rom, connect device on pc, than sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/~ , inside backup put modded rom and enter into recovery and restore modded rom, wipe to factory settings, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache.


----------



## Kamilos999 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Here is the link where you can download the rom "Download link"
> You need first flash recovery (CWM) than, do backup of your rom, connect device on pc, than sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/~ , inside backup put modded rom and enter into recovery and restore modded rom, wipe to factory settings, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache.

Click to collapse



Thanks , I've got cwm , i have to do wipe before and after restore?


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kamilos999 said:


> Thanks , I've got cwm , i have to do wipe before and after restore?

Click to collapse



After restore you do wipes.


----------



## PieroV (Feb 14, 2015)

ako9 said:


> kombuk i have sim block on my phone how i can remove the sim block???

Click to collapse



I think that you would need a code...
You should pheraphs ask your carrier for the unlock.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Both modded roms are good, im just tested gaming on #2 rom.
> Tested games: Modern Combat 5, Gangstar Vegas and Ravensword.
> First rom run MC5 but its too much laggy, GV working well and a bit of laggy, and RW working pretty well with sometimes lag, but second rom cant run MC5 its just closing when trying enter the game, GV dont lag but force close after 5-10 minutes of playing, RW working better than on #1 rom.
> #2 rom is better for apps, fb, messenger, etc cuz its a bit better than #1, battery endurance 2 days with just apps using.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try running "flush" and "boost" in terminal emulator as root and after that run the games. Also you may set strict OOM values to kill everything happening in background.

Latest supercharger script here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42884332

If you change OOM values set a strict profile,  in the screenshot there are this options, that's what you see when you run the supercharger script.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 14, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Both modded roms are good, im just tested gaming on #2 rom.
> Tested games: Modern Combat 5, Gangstar Vegas and Ravensword.
> First rom run MC5 but its too much laggy, GV working well and a bit of laggy, and RW working pretty well with sometimes lag, but second rom cant run MC5 its just closing when trying enter the game, GV dont lag but force close after 5-10 minutes of playing, RW working better than on #1 rom.
> #2 rom is better for apps, fb, messenger, etc cuz its a bit better than #1, battery endurance 2 days with just apps using.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm for me its too better for gaming  Run asphalt 8 without laggs on rom no 1 it was little lagging. But i use Gltools and 512 mb swap file 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Hmm for me its too better for gaming  Run asphalt 8 without laggs on rom no 1 it was little lagging. But i use Gltools and 512 mb swap file
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not too much into gaming, but if you can recommend a free game with intensive graphics I may find a way to optimize this firmware for gaming. I strongly recommend the use of a swap partition even if it's not a 10 class sdcard as everybody recommends, even knowing sdcard will degrade faster. When I was using Linux in a VIA Cyrix III box with a 5400 rpm HD and less than 512 MB RAM, having a swap partition, even in this slow hard drive, was really important for my Linux system.

EDIT: Seems like Gangstar Vegas can be a testbed since it's free.
QUESTION: How can I install Gangstar Vegas in this Y530? It keeps telling me I don't have enough space!


----------



## Kamilos999 (Feb 14, 2015)

How to change the lock screen wallpaper on this mod ?


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Hmm for me its too better for gaming  Run asphalt 8 without
> laggs on rom no 1 it was little lagging. But i use Gltools and 512 mb swap file.

Click to collapse



I use GLTools top and 1024swap file, and asphalt rolled well for me on #1 ROM.




CENTSOARER said:


> Seems like Gangstar Vegas can be a testbed since it's free.

Click to collapse



Try start optimising on Modern Combat 5, i will put downlinks when i be on PC.
Gangstar Vegas doesnt require big perfomance, fixed lagging and force closing with GLTools.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kamilos999 said:


> How to change the lock screen wallpaper on this mod ?

Click to collapse



As usual. Go to themes, personalize current theme, select whatever you want to personalize, in case of lock screen wallpaper you'll get two options: you may use main wallpaper or others. In onther wallpapers you can select any wallpaper for whatever theme you have installed and the "more" option, where you can select thru Gallery any image you have in storage.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 14, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> I use GLTools top and 1024swap file, and asphalt rolled well for me on #1 ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you say me what your settings in gltools, because at the start of race asphalt 8 is very slow. Thanks

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Can you say me what your settings in gltools, because at the
> start of race asphalt 8 is very slow. Thanks

Click to collapse



You just need downscale the grapich at 0.75 and it shuould ne fine, use Adreno driver hack, lowest cpu-gpu hack od Tegra 2 (O2X), anti-aliasing Disable(Forced).


@CENTSOARER
Apk file od Modern Combat 5: http://www52.zippyshare.com/v/G75wL7kj/file.html
OBB file od Modern Combat 5: http://mobdisc.com/download/11104-M...he.zip?k=df64e3f6-682e-44a5-9d26-7753e7dc6840

Mostly require perfomance wich i know, if you optimise it i will grateful you, need swap file and gltool for slow running.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Did you ever use hyper cola script, and did that script help actually ?

Click to collapse



I'm not the gamer kind, but it seems an interesting approach. I'm going to modify OOM values first and see how it goes with my 512 MB swap partition. If this is not enough (and I don't think it will be), then I'll create a bigger swapfile, set very aggressive OOM values, flush, adrenaline boost and see how it goes. If this don't work I'll go for hyper cola script. Seriously, if hyper cola script don't take, maybe we are just fooling ourselves trying to run this monster game .
[MENTION]Lyrics11[/MENTION] I'm not getting even an FC. It just hangs after Gameloft logo. Is this OBB file supposed to be in internal sdcard or can be in external sd card?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 14, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I'm not the gamer kind, but it seems an interesting approach. I'm going to modify OOM values first and see how it goes with my 512 MB swap partition. If this is not enough (and I don't think it will be), then I'll create a bigger swapfile, set very aggressive OOM values, flush, adrenaline boost and see how it goes. If this don't work I'll go for hyper cola script. Seriously, if hyper cola script don't take, maybe we are just fooling ourselves trying to run this monster game .

Click to collapse



You did this phone with modded ROM a monster, phone can run everything now its just about scripts, how remove lagging, horriblest lagging i getted is Modern Combat 5, but stil li learn how to apply scripts, or i do misstake when installing them or they are didnt work(Note: Dont use Chainfire 3D, waste of time its just bricking the device!).


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 15, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> You did this phone with modded ROM a monster, phone can run everything now its just about scripts, how remove lagging, horriblest lagging i getted is Modern Combat 5, but stil li learn how to apply scripts, or i do misstake when installing them or they are didnt work(Note: Dont use Chainfire 3D, waste of time its just bricking the device!).

Click to collapse



Sorry. Can you help me to install the game? I did push apk, rebooted, I installed gltools xda version, I don't seem to understand where to put the obb file (is it /storage/sdcard0/Android/obb/gameloft-whatever-it-is/gameloft-whatever-etc.obb?)


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 15, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Sorry. Can you help me to install the game? I did push apk, rebooted, I installed gltools xda version, I don't seem to understand where to put the obb file (is it /storage/sdcard0/Android/obb/gameloft-whatever-it-is/gameloft-whatever-etc.obb?)

Click to collapse



Just install apk, and obb put sdcard/Android/OBB/com.gameloft~...


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 15, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> You did this phone with modded ROM a monster, phone can run everything now its just about scripts, how remove lagging, horriblest lagging i getted is Modern Combat 5, but stil li learn how to apply scripts, or i do misstake when installing them or they are didnt work(Note: Dont use Chainfire 3D, waste of time its just bricking the device!).

Click to collapse



Yes dont use chainfire 3D on android 4.0+ you will only get boot loop

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Yes dont use chainfire 3D on android 4.0+ you will only get boot loop
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have ZTE Blade Q Maxi 4.4.2 and Chainfire 3D working on him but sure on this huawei got boot loop.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 15, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> You just need downscale the grapich at 0.75 and it shuould ne fine, use Adreno driver hack, lowest cpu-gpu hack od Tegra 2 (O2X), anti-aliasing Disable(Forced).
> 
> 
> @CENTSOARER
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks,  my phone become very hot after 15-20 minutes of playing games with good graphic. Is it normal or not? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




Lycris11 said:


> I have ZTE Blade Q Maxi 4.4.2 and Chainfire 3D working on him but sure on this huawei got boot loop.

Click to collapse



I use chainfire 3D on my alcatel ot991 with 2.3.6. I dont try it ony huawei but i read somewhere that make boot loop 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Thanks,  my phone become very hot after 15-20 minutes of playing games with good graphic. Is it normal or not?
> 
> I use chainfire 3D on my alcatel ot991 with 2.3.6. I dont try it ony huawei but i read somewhere that make boot loop

Click to collapse



I dont know which game you played but, Modern Combat 4 is sometimes overheated mine Huawei and its i think normal.
Yep it is true its brick Y530.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 15, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> I dont know which game you played but, Modern Combat 4 is sometimes overheated mine Huawei and its i think normal.
> Yep it is true its brick Y530.

Click to collapse



Its ok then. How much memory need for modern combat 4  I have only 2 GB sd card  is it enough? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Its ok then. How much memory need for modern combat 4  I have only 2 GB sd card  is it enough?

Click to collapse



Modern Combat 4 require 2 free space and 512mb RAM.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 15, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Modern Combat 4 require 2 free space and 512mb RAM.

Click to collapse



Ty i must buy new sd card deffinitely i have class 4 2 gb xD

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (Feb 15, 2015)

*stock b509*

please , can someone post a link with stock recovery and with stock b509 unmodified(stock) ............. !!!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 15, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Just install apk, and obb put sdcard/Android/OBB/com.gameloft~...

Click to collapse



OK,  I got it installed. Intro runs perfect, the game extracts files, it says it will only happen once, but happens always.  Secondly, it start compiling shades,  again once becomes always, I get to the "loading" part, it counts to 100% but the game itself won't start no matter what I do in gltools or RAM or swapping. 

Seems like I just don't have enough memory in internal sdcard to run the game (it takes almost all). When I create a similar directory in my external sdcard, the game won't find this obb file. Right now I would like to get to the "loading" part without extracting files and compiling things. For me seems impossible. Anyway, I found out useful things to free up RAM. First, get rid of Google Play Services, secondly run "boost" command on a terminal and run the game.


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 15, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> please , can someone post a link with stock recovery and with stock b509 unmodified(stock) ............. !!!

Click to collapse



Do you bave stock or custom recovery ?

Here is the of B509 ROM nonmodded:  http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31837&version=56393&siteCode=co

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> OK,  I got it installed. Intro runs perfect, the game extracts files, it says it will only happen once, but happens always.  Secondly, it start compiling shades,  again once becomes always, I get to the "loading" part, it counts to 100% but the game itself won't start no matter what I do in gltools or RAM or swapping.
> 
> Seems like I just don't have enough memory in internal sdcard to run the game (it takes almost all). When I create a similar directory in my external sdcard, the game won't find this obb file. Right now I would like to get to the "loading" part without extracting files and compiling things. For me seems impossible. Anyway, I found out useful things to free up RAM. First, get rid of Google Play Services, secondly run "boost" command on a terminal and run the game.

Click to collapse



You need to complete a first mission to compiling shaders and extracting files dont show up,orget to say that.


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 16, 2015)

@Kombuk @CENTSOARER

Well i spend some time on modifying Modern Combat 5, and best thing i could do i modify "GameOptions_saved.json" which can be found root(directory)/data/data/com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftM5HM/files/~~~
With that file you can modify most od textures in game and im mine modify lagging is decreased for 30% wothout SuperCharger or Hyper Cola script cuz i dont know use them.

Im uploaded mine on case you want replace or copy it.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 16, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> @Kombuk @CENTSOARER
> 
> Well i spend some time on modifying Modern Combat 5, and best thing i could do i modify "GameOptions_saved.json" which can be found root(directory)/data/data/com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftM5HM/files/~~~
> With that file you can modify most od textures in game and im mine modify lagging is decreased for 30% wothout SuperCharger or Hyper Cola script cuz i dont know use them.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks i will try it

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Do you bave stock or custom recovery ?
> 
> Here is the of B509 ROM nonmodded:  http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31837&version=56393&siteCode=co
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have cwm now ,  thx for b509 link


----------



## tarinka (Feb 16, 2015)

I use @CENTSOARER nandroid backup, but don't know how to change font of system ? Help !


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 16, 2015)

tarinka said:


> I use @CENTSOARER nandroid backup, but don't know how to change font of system ? Help !

Click to collapse



I have same problem on centsoarers rom no.1 and i dont found solve. Restore centsoarers rom no.2

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 16, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I have same problem on centsoarers rom no.1 and i dont found solve. Restore centsoarers rom no.2
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



kombuk today i bought a 16 micro sd card uhc 1 class 10 and im going to swap the ram,how i can do it?


----------



## tarinka (Feb 16, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I have same problem on centsoarers rom no.1 and i dont found solve. Restore centsoarers rom no.2
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I resolve problem font with fontster . Who backup is best no 1 or 2 ?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ako9 (Feb 16, 2015)

how i can install busybox?


----------



## tarinka (Feb 16, 2015)

Just install busybox app from store


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 16, 2015)

tarinka said:


> I resolve problem font with fontster . Who backup is best no 1 or 2 ?

Click to collapse



Backup 1 is better for some games... Backup 2 is better for apps, have livewallpapers, longer battery life...

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 16, 2015)

tarinka said:


> Just install busybox app from store

Click to collapse



i installed busybox but simple root swap don't work,any suggestions?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 16, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i installed busybox but simple root swap don't work,any suggestions?

Click to collapse



You must go in busibox app and click grey button install

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tarinka (Feb 16, 2015)

Maybe kernel does not support ?


----------



## ako9 (Feb 16, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> You must go in busibox app and click grey button install
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yes i done,which one to choose between /xbin or /bin?

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




tarinka said:


> Maybe kernel does not support ?

Click to collapse



i can not doing the swap with stock kernel and stock rom?


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 16, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i installed busybox but simple root swap don't work,any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Try with mine solution of swap file look last 20 pages.



tarinka said:


> Maybe kernel does not support ?

Click to collapse



Kernel support swap file i use 1GB swap file



ako9 said:


> i can not doing the swap with stock kernel and stock rom?

Click to collapse



Yes you can, dont know for custom rom and kernel cuz we dont have anyone yet


----------



## ako9 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Try with mine solution of swap file look last 20 pages.
> 
> 
> Kernel support swap file i use 1GB swap file
> ...

Click to collapse



with wich program i swap?


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 16, 2015)

ako9 said:


> with wich program i swap?

Click to collapse



Look at attachment im uploaded it for you.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Some apps and games still force close on edited rom from @CENTSOARER !?
> Im just runned Modern Combat 5 on this device.
> You need (ROOT ONLY):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i used this guide and now im going to test it,ram expander can't modify the minfreekb (POINT C)


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 16, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i used this guide and now im going to test it,ram expander can't modify the minfreekb (POINT C)

Click to collapse



Its used for PerfectKernel option, put it max at 41 i think, you need wifi connection for use RamExp, and mark autorun option for boot swap option.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Its used for PerfectKernel option, put it max at 41 i think, you need wifi connection for use RamExp, and mark autorun option for boot swap option.

Click to collapse



ok,thaks i have done,for installing the centosaers b509 mod,can i install thru the dload folder or i need custom recovery?i have the bootloader unlocked


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 16, 2015)

ako9 said:


> ok,thaks i have done,for installing the centosaers b509 mod,can i install thru the dload folder or i need custom recovery?i have the bootloader unlocked

Click to collapse



You install it with restore option in custom recovery.
Create folder on sdcard called "clockworkmod" and inside that one folder called "backup" and inside backup folder put rom with folder date characters called and restore it, wipe to factory setting, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache and boot device.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 17, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> You install it with restore option in custom recovery.
> Create folder on sdcard called "clockworkmod" and inside that one folder called "backup" and inside backup folder put rom with folder date characters called and restore it, wipe to factory setting, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache and boot device.

Click to collapse



wich and how i can install custom recovery?
after i go to install the centosaers b509 mod based


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 17, 2015)

ako9 said:


> wich and how i can install custom recovery?
> after i go to install the centosaers b509 mod based

Click to collapse



You can flash cwm with fastboot, and im see somewhere i see with RomManager, choose last rom.
@PieroV 
Any work onto CM11 ?


----------



## ako9 (Feb 17, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> You can flash cwm with fastboot, and im see somewhere i see with RomManager, choose last rom.
> 
> @PieroV
> Any work onto CM11 ?

Click to collapse



wich version of cwm i install?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 17, 2015)

ako9 said:


> wich version of cwm i install?

Click to collapse



Its based on v6.0.5.1 cwm build

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 17, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Its based on v6.0.5.1 cwm build
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



today i find the problem of the internal memory how i can fix it?
i will install the centosaer b509 mod how i can install it?


----------



## PieroV (Feb 17, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> You can flash cwm with fastboot, and im see somewhere i see with RomManager, choose last rom.
> 
> @PieroV
> Any work onto CM11 ?

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm working on brightness (to unlock display).
At the moment I've not SIM as I'm using an LG L9 as replacement phone to work on Y530...


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 17, 2015)

ako9 said:


> today i find the problem of the internal memory how i can fix it?
> i will install the centosaer b509 mod how i can install it?

Click to collapse



To fix internall memory problem do full unroot with superSU and root again with root genius. To install centsoarers moded rom b509 place rom into clockworkmod/backup/ then reboot into recovery go to restore from sdcard and confirm restore. Then do wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache, then reboot.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 17, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> To fix internall memory problem do full unroot with superSU and root again with root genius. To install centsoarers moded rom b509 place rom into clockworkmod/backup/ then reboot into recovery go to restore from sdcard and confirm restore. Then do wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache, then reboot.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i'm now do the unroot but is taking a lot of time 30+ minutes

for install the cwm?

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




Kombuk said:


> To fix internall memory problem do full unroot with superSU and root again with root genius. To install centsoarers moded rom b509 place rom into clockworkmod/backup/ then reboot into recovery go to restore from sdcard and confirm restore. Then do wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache, then reboot.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



anyoane have the link of Centosaers CWM and the b509 modded rom?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 17, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i'm now do the unroot but is taking a lot of time 30+ minutes
> 
> for install the cwm?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On page 72 you can find full guide for CWM and on 3-4 previous page is rom. When unrooting when it starts tap home button then go unroot again and it will finish in minute-two

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 17, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Yes, I'm working on brightness (to unlock display).
> At the moment I've not SIM as I'm using an LG L9 as replacement phone to work on Y530...

Click to collapse



Nice to hear that, im repaired mine glass and i wont sell Y530 just for reason cuz expecting  your CM11


----------



## PieroV (Feb 17, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Nice to hear that, im repaired mine glass and i wont sell Y530 just for reason cuz expecting  your CM11

Click to collapse



Well, you have repaired yours, whereas I'd break mine sometimes...
For example in this moment: I've changed some things to match G630 and now I have a strange boot loop and I don't know why....
It boots normally, then there is again boot splash, then normal, then boot splash and then reboot!

About brightness: it seems that it works using /sys/class/leds/.../brightness. All leds work: tricolor led with different colours, LCD backlight with levels and button leds. However brightness does not work from settings and by unlocking...


----------



## ako9 (Feb 18, 2015)

i have flashed the CENTSOARER b509 stock mod,is very quick rom.
how i can change the kinguser with superSu?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 18, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i have flashed the CENTSOARER b509 stock mod,is very quick rom.
> how i can change the kinguser with superSu?

Click to collapse



Until now it has been impossible without causing problems accesing sdcard. If you find a way, share,  please.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 18, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Until now it has been impossible without causing problems accesing sdcard. If you find a way, share,  please.

Click to collapse



i tried to install supersu 2.46 thru the cwm but don't working


----------



## DonJonsonADX (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello everyone,im following this thread for a long time.I have seen that you guys know what are you doing-so,i have some questions ok ? Im using this phone for a 2 weeks and i have rooted my phone,deleted unneceseraly applications to and maked about 100-200mb smaller rom and replaced some apps with new ones that consumes less RAM memory and most important dont have background processes,now i got in every moment about 180-220 RAM Free (it is possible to get even more RAM,up to 260 with manual closing apps like messaging,contacts,etc..).Overlocking solved with "SetCPU"app(but needs badly SmartAss governor)overclock setup-linked cores 600-1190mhz for good performance,no overheating,no "freezing"screen,no reboots and its friendly to our hardware. PS im using Y530-U00V100R001C900B189CUSTC432D001 System for Telenor Serbia (i have tried to find it on interent-but no luck).Now im asking you guys for opinion is my system's performance (proc and ram) good and if not,what i can do to boost him more?And should i flash Y530-U00 V100R001C900B183CUSTC373D001 maybe?It is newest but Bosnian-741mb(2015-1-13)release and do same things again on that rom? 

(Real Racing 3,BB Racing,Subway Surf,some 3d counter-strike alike online game and more,without lags...but on some other games it just exits.I personally think that is not because of system,it is because of Graphic and Ram  or maybe way to complicated game engine,that our processor can't process). If you need some info or more,just ask.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 18, 2015)

DonJonsonADX said:


> Hello everyone,im following this thread for a long time.I have seen that you guys know what are you doing-so,i have some questions ok ? Im using this phone for a 2 weeks and i have rooted my phone,deleted unneceseraly applications to and maked about 100-200mb smaller rom and replaced some apps with new ones that consumes less RAM memory and most important dont have background processes,now i got in every moment about 180-220 RAM Free (it is possible to get even more RAM,up to 260 with manual closing apps like messaging,contacts,etc..).Overlocking solved with "SetCPU"app(but needs badly SmartAss governor)overclock setup-linked cores 600-1190mhz for good performance,no overheating,no "freezing"screen,no reboots and its friendly to our hardware. PS im using Y530-U00V100R001C900B189CUSTC432D001 System for Telenor Serbia (i have tried to find it on interent-but no luck).Now im asking you guys for opinion is my system's performance (proc and ram) good and if not,what i can do to boost him more?And should i flash Y530-U00 V100R001C900B183CUSTC373D001 maybe?It is newest but Bosnian-741mb(2015-1-13)release and do same things again on that rom?
> 
> (Real Racing 3,BB Racing,Subway Surf,some 3d counter-strike alike online game and more,without lags...but on some other games it just exits.I personally think that is not because of system,it is because of Graphic and Ram  or maybe way to complicated game engine,that our processor can't process). If you need some info or more,just ask.

Click to collapse



I think you must have a pretty decent Android phone there, heavily modded. I don't think you'll get a lot more performance from it as long as your system is based on stock ROM and stock kernel. Anyway, there are some sort of obvious things but still outside your description, that may help: 

1) This phone needs a swap partition or file to perform heavy tasks, but seems to me that you are not that kind of user. Anyway,  a swap space smooths web browsing. 
2) You may keep an eye into apps running at boot. 
3) Change ADJ value for default launcher.  Patch sevices.jar. 
4) You can try to use other I/O schedulers than cfg (maybe deadline,  with a battery penalty)
5) zipaligning apks on boot can help reduce more RAM. You may use Fly-On mod for this. 
6) Definitely, you can use an entropy enlarger. Install SeFix from market, or the very same Fly-On mod.  3c's System Tuner includes an entropy enlarger too. 
7) Once in a while install SD Maid and clean stuff. 

And don't be too worried about free RAM amount. You may be having a lot of java Garbage Collection activity in logcat, which is not so healthy either.


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 18, 2015)

DonJonsonADX said:


> Hello everyone,im following this thread for a long time.I have seen that you guys know what are you doing-so,i have some questions ok ? Im using this phone for a 2 weeks and i have rooted my phone,deleted unneceseraly applications to and maked about 100-200mb smaller rom and replaced some apps with new ones that consumes less RAM memory and most important dont have background processes,now i got in every moment about 180-220 RAM Free (it is possible to get even more RAM,up to 260 with manual closing apps like messaging,contacts,etc..).Overlocking solved with "SetCPU"app(but needs badly SmartAss governor)overclock setup-linked cores 600-1190mhz for good performance,no overheating,no "freezing"screen,no reboots and its friendly to our hardware. PS im using Y530-U00V100R001C900B189CUSTC432D001 System for Telenor Serbia (i have tried to find it on interent-but no luck).Now im asking you guys for opinion is my system's performance (proc and ram) good and if not,what i can do to boost him more?And should i flash Y530-U00 V100R001C900B183CUSTC373D001 maybe?It is newest but Bosnian-741mb(2015-1-13)release and do same things again on that rom?
> 
> (Real Racing 3,BB Racing,Subway Surf,some 3d counter-strike alike online game and more,without lags...but on some other games it just exits.I personally think that is not because of system,it is because of Graphic and Ram  or maybe way to complicated game engine,that our processor can't process). If you need some info or more,just ask.

Click to collapse



Overclocking is impossible with out patched or custom maked kernel.
Gaming on this phone is possible for high grapich games with second @CENTSOARER rom few page back and find GLTools for optimising grapich, get back about 20pages back and of you have class 10 memory card do swap file by instruction.


----------



## DonJonsonADX (Feb 18, 2015)

@CENTSOARER  Tnx on good advices,you are best  @Lycris11  about kernel,yep i have made some changes in kernel (Ram and tonight some custom governor's for OC) For now my device is pretty much stable,no significant battery drain and it acts little bit better then yesterday,it is extra-smooth. even on internet ..I have made some more minor changes-tweaks in kernel but didnt tested yet completely.Actually im doing everything directly on phone,cuz im using him for tests... Im happy as little boy,cuz as all im waiting for CM 11.0


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 18, 2015)

DonJonsonADX said:


> Im happy as little boy,cuz as all im waiting for CM 11.0

Click to collapse



Hahaha probably it will pass a lot of time until CM11 get out, if can help @PieroV for building you are welcome.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 18, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Overclocking is impossible with out patched or custom maked kernel.
> Gaming on this phone is possible for high grapich games with second @CENTSOARER rom few page back and find GLTools for optimising grapich, get back about 20pages back and of you have class 10 memory card do swap file by instruction.

Click to collapse



today i tried to swap to 1000 mb on sd class 10,im going to test with asphalt 8,lag lag  everywhere,only facebook installed other app ibernated with greenify,any tweaks???
im using the centosaers b509 mod


----------



## DonJonsonADX (Feb 18, 2015)

*emergency *

i have f** up my phone... bricked...i have used U00   B189 telenor firmware... which one to flash to make it work again ? i have tried to download some @CENTSOARER   rom's but files does not exist  please someone help


----------



## sladja (Feb 18, 2015)

*link*

Cant post links.Try post #1464   and  #1468


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 18, 2015)

ako9 said:


> today i tried to swap to 1000 mb on sd class 10,im going to test with asphalt 8,lag lag  everywhere,only facebook installed other app ibernated with greenify,any tweaks???
> im using the centosaers b509 mod

Click to collapse



Well its strange im playing Modern Combat 5 without lags with second centsoarer rom, and its require much more bigger perfomance than asphalt, try set biggetst swappiness and mark perfect kernel and set him on max on RamExpander app.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 18, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Well its strange im playing Modern Combat 5 without lags with second centsoarer rom, and its require much more bigger perfomance than asphalt, try set biggetst swappiness and mark perfect kernel and set him on max on RamExpander app.

Click to collapse



wait,exsist a second version of centosaers b509 mod?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 18, 2015)

ako9 said:


> wait,exsist a second version of centosaers b509 mod?

Click to collapse



Yes 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i don't know wich version i downloaded


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 18, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i don't know wich version i downloaded

Click to collapse



If you have clasic huawei launcher you are using no.1. If you have kit kat launcher you have no.2

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> If you have clasic huawei launcher you are using no.1. If you have kit kat launcher you have no.2
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



ok i have no.2
thanks


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 18, 2015)

ako9 said:


> ok i have no.2
> thanks

Click to collapse



Np 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DonJonsonADX (Feb 18, 2015)

*emergency-SOLVED*

Il share my solution for unbricking Y530 U00---------B189 firmware.... I have tried everything,even tried to flash stock B189 TELENOR SERBIA Firmware,but no success,after huge number of fails. i have found THIS FIRMWARE VERSION Y530-U00V100R001C900B515CUSTC432D001    unrared all with folder "dload" clicked right click-properties and checked if something is blocked (it needs to be unblocked)-copied "dload" folder to sd card and then just pressed   +button with -button and POWER BUTTON all together in this order.Phone automatically updated and unbricked,just like that.     PS. Make sure your battery is at least on 30% for this procedure and good luck  
Oh yep i almost forgot TRY PROGRAM CALLED "ROOT GENIUS" for rooting for me it worked on old and now it works on new firmware version.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 19, 2015)

@PieroV How can I add governors and I/O schedulers to stock kernel at ramdisk? Is it too difficult? Does it make sense?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> @PieroV How can I add governors and I/O schedulers to stock kernel at ramdisk? Is it too difficult? Does it make sense?

Click to collapse



Actually i want to do that, edit a governors and overclock Y530, im starting working today.

Edit:
Well decompiled boot.img but hard i cant transfer files between Win7 and ubuntu,its explained on some forums but additional plugin cant install, messed up with boot.img, but reedited some files inside of kernel, but cant compile with windows :S


----------



## PieroV (Feb 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> @PieroV How can I add governors and I/O schedulers to stock kernel at ramdisk? Is it too difficult? Does it make sense?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, I'm quite a noob on these things, however there are already some governors. They work with no problem in Cyanogenmod.
You should add a settings item to modify them, maybe you should take it from Cyanogenmod



Lycris11 said:


> Actually i want to do that, edit a governors and overclock Y530, im starting working today.
> 
> Edit:
> Well decompiled boot.img but hard i cant transfer files between Win7 and ubuntu,its explained on some forums but additional plugin cant install, messed up with boot.img, but reedited some files inside of kernel, but cant compile with windows :S

Click to collapse



If you are using VirtualBox you can use a shared folder (set it on settings), otherwise you can create a share with samba on Ubuntu...
However on Windows you can create boot.img (maybe...) but you need MinGW or Cygwin to compile Linux, and I'm not sure they would work...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 19, 2015)

You can't compile the whole kernel using CYGWIN, well maybe now it is possible, but it was not a couple of years ago.
@PieroV I ask about governors and I/O schedulers more because you have a kernel already compiled and I sure would prefer working on it than on stock kernel. I asked if it makes sense only because you may be near of a beta CM11 and we are all going after this ROM asap.

I'll wait some days to see how it goes with CM11. Maybe @Lyrics11 can add governors to stock kernel before CM11 beta happens. I'm sure there will be more work to do anyway.


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> You can't compile the whole kernel using CYGWIN, well maybe now it is possible, but it was not a couple of years ago.
> @PieroV I ask about governors and I/O schedulers more because you have a kernel already compiled and I sure would prefer working on it than on stock kernel. I asked if it makes sense only because you may be near of a beta CM11 and we are all going after this ROM asap.
> 
> I'll wait some days to see how it goes with CM11. Maybe @Lyrics11 can add governors to stock kernel before CM11 beta happens. I'm sure there will be more work to do anyway.

Click to collapse



Im tryed to flash compiled boot.img from kernel its boot but didnt overclocked, still 1.2ghz, probably didnt edited good files.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyone know how to add the navigation bar and the stock aosp quick settings,i tried with gravity box but have seriously bugs


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't think you can overclock this processor. My advice is you focus on more governors.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I don't think you can overclock this processor. My advice is you focus on more governors

Click to collapse



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lBYRLc5GKAI
I followed this tutorial, but forgot to run kernel like he to get SoC type, tommorow i will do second test, it is possible to overclock 
Well governors, need to studu on google and see what can do


----------



## ako9 (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyone know how to add the navigation bar and the stock aosp quick settings,i tried with gravity box but have seriously bugs.
anyone know tweaks and tips for performance on this device,i have installed the CENTSOARER b509 mod


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 19, 2015)

ako9 said:


> Anyone know how to add the navigation bar and the stock aosp quick settings,i tried with gravity box but have seriously bugs.
> anyone know tweaks and tips for performance on this device,i have installed the CENTSOARER b509 mod

Click to collapse



I tried kernel tweaker app, set performance governor but i dont get anything.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 19, 2015)

I can't watch the video right now, I firmly believe it is not possible to overclock this device, I have tried (not really hard). GPU is a different story but I prefer UC to save some battery because I don't do any graphics intensive things.

I hope you can OC as much as I hope PieroV's CM11 beta will get here one of these days. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 19, 2015)

why with the swap active,i have more lag in the system?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 19, 2015)

ako9 said:


> why with the swap active,i have more lag in the system?

Click to collapse



Lol, i dont know :/ my phone is so much faster with swap. Which SD card class you have? You can try to install SD booster from google play, then open the app and set cache 512 KB.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 19, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Lol, i dont know :/ my phone is so much faster with swap. Which SD card class you have? You can try to install SD booster from google play, then open the app and set cache 512 MB.

Click to collapse



i have sd class 10 uhc1,the maximum cache value is 8192 for sd card


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 19, 2015)

ako9 said:


> why with the swap active,i have more lag in the system?

Click to collapse



Depends a lot on swappiness, low memory killer and OOM settings. Try a lower vm.swappiness value, install XBooster and use Gamer profile to change OOM values. If you have a slow memory SD card (class 4,6) then swap should be used as little as possible. 

Additionally, check your I/O scheduler is not noop and cache size is between 1024 and 5120 KB. Finally, if nothing works, delete your swapfile and perform a filesystem check. 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I can't watch the video right now, I firmly believe it is not possible to overclock this device, I have tried (not really hard). GPU is a different story but I prefer UC to save some battery because I don't do any graphics intensive things.
> 
> I hope you can OC as much as I hope PieroV's CM11 beta will get here one of these days.

Click to collapse



Well its based on msm8610, gpu is heavy coded, but possible to overclock from 400 to 600mhz.
Well even all cpu clock from 300mhz to 1.2 ghz have each self code, if i want to overclock need add codes for 1.3, 1.4 and 1.5ghz... :/


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Depends a lot on swappiness, low memory killer and OOM settings. Try a lower vm.swappiness value, install XBooster and use Gamer profile to change OOM values. If you have a slow memory SD card (class 4,6) then swap should be used as little as possible.
> 
> Additionally, check your I/O scheduler is not noop and cache size is between 1024 and 5120 KB. Finally, if nothing works, delete your swapfile and perform a filesystem check.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where i can change swappines? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm sorry to say that I have some problems... New builds take to reboot loop or similar, and I actually don't know why...
I hope we'll receive some news from G630 soon...

About governors: there are many options in Cyanogenmod, and at least governors work.
I've attached some images (Italian language, but terms are similar to English).

About overclock: seems 1.2GHz is already overclock (see this link).


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 19, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Where i can change swappines?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In terminal emulator run:
cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness

This will tell you what swappiness value you are using. Set one between 1-100. The greater the value the more use of swap space. If you only need to use swap under very particular circumstances set the value to 10, if you want a comprehensive use a lot of Linux OS use a value of 60. To set the value (10 in this case) use terminal emulator with:

echo "10" > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> In terminal emulator run:
> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
> 
> This will tell you what swappiness value you are using. Set one between 1-100. The greater the value the more use of swap space. If you only need to use swap under very particular circumstances set the value to 10, if you want a comprehensive use a lot of Linux OS use a value of 60. To set the value (10 in this case) use terminal emulator with:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 
Also can be changed trought root browser.




Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 19, 2015)

PieroV said:


> About overclock: seems 1.2GHz is already overclock.

Click to collapse


 @CENTSOARER
Im spent 4 hours on searching and founded what am i wanted, msm8610 cpu frequency is putted into other msm(acpuclock-8226.c) and here is picture of code.


----------



## JohnSmith743 (Feb 19, 2015)

My friend who has a Huawei Ascend Y530 has a very strange problem that starter yesterday. An error message pops up saying that there is insufficient memory and the application can't be completed. The only thing that he did before this message firstly appeared was to unistall some  apps that had came with the phone. But they could be removed without root (from the settings menu). Any suggestions?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 19, 2015)

JohnSmith743 said:


> My friend who has a Huawei Ascend Y530 has a very strange problem that starter yesterday. An error message pops up saying that there is insufficient memory and the application can't be completed. The only thing that he did before this message firstly appeared was to unistall some  apps that had came with the phone. But they could be removed without root (from the settings menu). Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



If he dont have warranty, root phone, flash cwm and install centsoarers modded rom.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Feb 19, 2015)

JohnSmith743 said:


> My friend who has a Huawei Ascend Y530 has a very strange problem that starter yesterday. An error message pops up saying that there is insufficient memory and the application can't be completed. The only thing that he did before this message firstly appeared was to unistall some  apps that had came with the phone. But they could be removed without root (from the settings menu). Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Does he have a MicroSD card?


----------



## JohnSmith743 (Feb 19, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> If he dont have warranty, root phone, flash cwm and install centsoarers modded rom.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



He doesnt want new rom. Nor he wants to break the waranty that he has. He just wants to find a away to fix this problem.

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




PieroV said:


> Does he have a MicroSD card?

Click to collapse



Yes he has. He has installed a few apps and he tried to remove some apps that came pre-installed with the phone without root (from settings menu). And then this occured.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Depends a lot on swappiness, low memory killer and OOM settings. Try a lower vm.swappiness value, install XBooster and use Gamer profile to change OOM values. If you have a slow memory SD card (class 4,6) then swap should be used as little as possible.
> 
> Additionally, check your I/O scheduler is not noop and cache size is between 1024 and 5120 KB. Finally, if nothing works, delete your swapfile and perform a filesystem check.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have swapiness on 100,Min freeKb 30 mb.wich I/O scheduler is best for this device,drive cache i have set 8192 kb.
the micro sd card ist new,i bought monday


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 19, 2015)

JohnSmith743 said:


> He doesnt want new rom. Nor he wants to break the waranty that he has. He just wants to find a away to fix this problem.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is factory reset an option? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Is factory reset an option?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i'm using your custom ROM


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 19, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i have swapiness on 100,Min freeKb 30 mb.wich I/O scheduler is best for this device,drive cache i have set 8192 kb.
> the micro sd card ist new,i bought monday

Click to collapse



8192 is too big, I made a perform test and the best for my SD class 10 was 1024 - 5120. If you keep a lot of little files lower the cache size to 1024, but if you don't, go up to 4096 or 5120 max.

About swappiness is your call, if you play games go greater than 80, otherwise lower the value less than 40. Schedulers are a hard one, I prefer deadline. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> 8192 is too big, I made a perform test and the best for my SD class 10 was 1024 - 5120. If you keep a lot of little files lower the cache size to 1024, but if you don't, go up to 4096 or 5120 max.
> 
> About swappiness is your call, if you play games go greater than 80, otherwise lower the value less than 40. Schedulers are a hard one, I prefer deadline.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yet im not tring any game i tried asphalt 8 unsuccessfully.i try with this config to play


----------



## Darko46 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Cyanogenmod*

Is there CyanogenMod for Y530 ? What will you recommend for me as a noob in programming and other stufs about phone ? 
How to make Y530 faster, better? Maybe recommend any good ROM ? I want to have stable and fast phone, as well as live wallpaper.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 20, 2015)

There is a stock based b509 custom Rom made by  CENTSOARER,you can swap the ram for get the phone faster,is a cm11 porting and PieroV it's making


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 20, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> Is there CyanogenMod for Y530 ? What will you recommend for me as a noob in programming and other stufs about phone ?
> How to make Y530 faster, better? Maybe recommend any good ROM ? I want to have stable and fast phone, as well as live wallpaper.

Click to collapse



I hate to tell you this but there is really not even one custom ROM to flash to this Y530. There are plans to have CyanogenMod 11 for now, you can follow PieroV's posts to know more. 

About a faster OS, I have posted before a modded firmware with some improvements, a little lighter, better sound, better apps, overall smoother, but you need to flash it as a backup thru CWM. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 20, 2015)

ako9 said:


> yet im not tring any game i tried asphalt 8 unsuccessfully.i try with this config to play

Click to collapse



To play games you need GLtools


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------




JohnSmith743 said:


> My friend who has a Huawei Ascend Y530 has a very strange problem that starter yesterday. An error message pops up saying that there is insufficient memory and the application can't be completed. The only thing that he did before this message firstly appeared was to unistall some  apps that had came with the phone. But they could be removed without root (from the settings menu). Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Try go to settings/memory and set sd card as memory location.
Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 20, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I hate to tell you this but there is really not even one custom ROM to flash to this Y530. There are plans to have CyanogenMod 11 for now, you can follow PieroV's posts to know more.
> 
> About a faster OS, I have posted before a modded firmware with some improvements, a little lighter, better sound, better apps, overall smoother, but you need to flash it as a backup thru CWM.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i have installed your ROM thru the CWM with restore method

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




Kombuk said:


> To play games you need GLtools
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



i have make this thing,now im going to test with gltools,have any tip?

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------

anyone know theme for this device???i don't like the stock theme


----------



## Darko46 (Feb 20, 2015)

ako9 said:


> There is a stock based b509 custom Rom made by  CENTSOARER,you can swap the ram for get the phone faster,is a cm11 porting and PieroV it's making

Click to collapse



Can you give me download link for that custom rom plz ? And tutorial or just give me tips what to do because my phone is like brand new, it's not rooted and other stufs. Which program to use for rooting ?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ako9 (Feb 20, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> Can you give me download link for that custom rom plz ? And tutorial or just give me tips what to do because my phone is like brand new, it's not rooted and other stufs. Which program to use for rooting ?

Click to collapse



see previous page are guides are here


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 20, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i have installed your ROM thru the CWM with restore method
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In GLtools settings downscale textures to 0.5 disable(forced) anty aliasing, and activate adreno hack.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------




Darko46 said:


> Can you give me download link for that custom rom plz ? And tutorial or just give me tips what to do because my phone is like brand new, it's not rooted and other stufs. Which program to use for rooting ?

Click to collapse



Root with rootgenius, unlock bootloader with huawei official method and flash cwm (find on previous pages) then trought cwm restore you can install centsoarers rom 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 20, 2015)

i downloaded gltools but don't work he says can't install anything


----------



## ako9 (Feb 20, 2015)

why with usb cable connected,i power on and the phone goes to recovery???with no cable the phone power on and non going to recovery


----------



## Darko46 (Feb 20, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> In GLtools settings downscale textures to 0.5 disable(forced) anty aliasing, and activate adreno hack.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rootgenius ? This ?

```
prntscr .com/67rv9p
prntscr .com/67ruxn
```


----------



## Wambat (Feb 21, 2015)

*Root me please*

I had a Samsung S4 amd after all the problems with randomly going into boot loop (battery), sim card not present etc, I finaly broke the LCD.
So I got a Y530 and am loving it.
I had backed up my Apps etc with Titanium backup. So I got that loaded on the Y530 and it needs Root permissions.

I have loaded towelroot, made it rain, installed superuser, but Root Checker says NOT Rooted.

What have I missed please!


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 21, 2015)

Wambat said:


> I had a Samsung S4 amd after all the problems with randomly going into boot loop (battery), sim card not present etc, I finaly broke the LCD.
> So I got a Y530 and am loving it.
> I had backed up my Apps etc with Titanium backup. So I got that loaded on the Y530 and it needs Root permissions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you need superSu not superuser.You must update su binaries trought superSu. But if you root with towelroot, you will lose internal memory access. I recomend you root genius for rooting. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 21, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I think you need superSu not superuser.You must update su binaries trought superSu. But if you root with towelroot, you will lose internal memory access. I recomend you root genius for rooting.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It has nothing to do with towelroot. The problem is superSU. Just replace superSU with Kinguser and you are good to go with root. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wambat (Feb 21, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I think you need superSu not superuser.You must update su binaries trought superSu. But if you root with towelroot, you will lose internal memory access. I recomend you root genius for rooting.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I was about to try root genius, but there were reports about it being unsafe .. Do you have a link that you know is good?

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> It has nothing to do with towelroot. The problem is superSU. Just replace superSU with Kinguser and you are good to go with root.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply, Kinguser seems to be the answer. Can you give me a safe link for Kinguser.
I am extremely suspicious of the download sites that want you to download an exe file first.


----------



## Darko46 (Feb 21, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> Rootgenius ? This ?
> 
> ```
> prntscr .com/67rv9p
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump ! How to root ?


----------



## Chief Mirambo (Feb 21, 2015)

*What is up with Ascend y530 and bootloop?*

Hi guys, so i recently bought the ascend y530  and managed to unlock its bootloader and root it (thanks a lot to this thread).
However issues have gotten complicated after i started to install the usual root apps like Rom toolbox and clockwork recovery, i installed the font installer  app and chose a font but after rebooting it to apply the font the phone has been permanently stuck on the android logo. 
I also made the mistake of not backing up or noting down the firmware version :silly: so now I've tried to fix it by updating the firmware but i keep getting the 'invalid package id' message. 
so my question is does anyone know the way to fix this or the official firmware and where to find it?
the phone is HUAWEI Y530-U00 using tiGO Tanzania


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 21, 2015)

Chief Mirambo said:


> Hi guys, so i recently bought the ascend y530  and managed to unlock its bootloader and root it (thanks a lot to this thread).
> However issues have gotten complicated after i started to install the usual root apps like Rom toolbox and clockwork recovery, i installed the font installer  app and chose a font but after rebooting it to apply the font the phone has been permanently stuck on the android logo.
> I also made the mistake of not backing up or noting down the firmware version :silly: so now I've tried to fix it by updating the firmware but i keep getting the 'invalid package id' message.
> so my question is does anyone know the way to fix this or the official firmware and where to find it?
> the phone is HUAWEI Y530-U00 using tiGO Tanzania

Click to collapse



You cant use dload metod with cwm recovery. You can download centsoarers rom and restore it as nandbackup

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wambat (Feb 21, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> Bump ! How to root ?

Click to collapse



So are ALL the links to RootGenius BAD, or is there good versions out there somewhere?


----------



## Darko46 (Feb 21, 2015)

When i'm going to update facebook app on my Y530 there is error "Application requires features not avaliable on your device". Same problem with some launchers who have live wallpapers. What should I do ? Root or what ?
i.imgur. com/fIZiFR4.png

Edit : And how to root ? Looks like rootgenius is bad software


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Gaming script!*

For all those gamer im find and installed some good script called "Ottoman's Gaming Tweaks", and it works very good, Modern Combat 5 dont drop under 20fps with this script and gltool optimisation.
NOTE: Im not owner im just sharing!!!
Installation:
1.) Put script(zip file) on sdcard.
2.) Reboot to recovery(CWM)
3.) Install zip from sdcard.
Happy gaming!

Uninstallation instructions : 
Use any root explorer to browse to /system/etc/init.d
Delete the three files: "ZZ99Sysctl, ZZ99Tweaks, ZZ99Cleanup".


----------



## ako9 (Feb 21, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> For all those gamer im find and installed some good script called "Ottoman's Gaming Tweaks", and it works very good, Modern Combat 5 dont drop under 20fps with this script and gltool optimisation.
> NOTE: Im not owner im just sharing!!!
> Installation:
> 1.) Put script(zip file) on sdcard.
> ...

Click to collapse



only installing the zip and the tweaks works???nothing to do only install?


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 21, 2015)

ako9 said:


> only installing the zip and the tweaks works???nothing to do only install?

Click to collapse



Yes just like that, install it and reboot and thats it, no bootloop, but for any case do backup.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 21, 2015)

ok,i have other problems with this rom,i today try and when the rom dont work,i have the beckup to restore


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 21, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> For all those gamer im find and installed some good script called "Ottoman's Gaming Tweaks", and it works very good, Modern Combat 5 dont drop under 20fps with this script and gltool optimisation.
> NOTE: Im not owner im just sharing!!!
> Installation:
> 1.) Put script(zip file) on sdcard.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good D Asphalt 8 40-140 FPS!!! Thanks ^_^


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 21, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Good D Asphalt 8 40-140 FPS!!! Thanks ^_^

Click to collapse



If you are able to test Real Racing 2 or 3 im interest for 2, i will test Half-Life


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wambat said:


> I was about to try root genius, but there were reports about it being unsafe .. Do you have a link that you know is good?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's the version I'm using. Hope it works.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 21, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> If you are able to test Real Racing 2 or 3 im interest for 2, i will test Half-Life

Click to collapse



I will test it 
Edit: real racing 2 works perfect WITHOUT settings in GLtools. I dont know why i cant see FPS but it works great without lagging. I was playing Real racing 3 before and it works fine so it would work better with this script 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## maxi23 (Feb 21, 2015)

barakaakyoo said:


> Thanks man its really light and fast

Click to collapse





CENTSOARER said:


> Hello boys and girls.
> It took some time but finally, thanks mostly to the previous work made by crazytiti with the Phicomm C230, I can release this CWM recovery image, tested with a Huawei Y530-U051 device, firmware B185. As always, this is released AS IS with the best intention for you to *TEST*, but no warranty at all. It's a CWM v6.0.5.1, before you flash, test with "fastboot boot recovery.img", if you think it's OK to rely on it you can flash it with "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". Make a backup as complete as you can and please don't blame me for nothing that can happen to your phones. I repeat (once again) I am no developer, so if you distrust me, you better obey your guts.
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> Now, THE LINK: https://mega.co.nz/#!X9NxxCxZ!SxJ6tIODCB76YqRtCztwAwyL4Vn-mbY1bUpOMqRbIMI
> ...

Click to collapse



hi,I have a U00 B191 the .cmw was installed to perfection, but the only problem is finding that when I turn off the device, I attack the charger and instead of reloading enters .cmw, can you help me please? thank you


----------



## null404 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi there,

I recently got Y530-U00 (build is B177). I registered just for this so i would like to get answers about something:

1. Can i i flash B504 even though i have B177?
2. If i flash it with new firmware, will my phone change it's product ID? I'm referring to the number that i have to send to HUAWEI in order to unlcok bootloader?
3. Most of you are mentioning here CWM and nand backups however there is no definitive list of sources (it is usualy on the first post of forum thread no matter what forum you are using). Is there any page with simple and plain links? It is not really easy to browse 160+ pages.

Thank you for your time and your answers


----------



## PieroV (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi guys, I have some problems with my Y530...
It continues booting into CWM, it can't boot to system...
I've tried everything, from fastboot flash, to restore my old backups....


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 21, 2015)

maxi23 said:


> hi,I have a U00 B191 the .cmw was installed to perfection, but the only problem is finding that when I turn off the device, I attack the charger and instead of reloading enters .cmw, can you help me please? thank you

Click to collapse



I had same problem but it is fixed by itself :/

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




PieroV said:


> Hi guys, I have some problems with my Y530...
> It continues booting into CWM, it can't boot to system...
> I've tried everything, from fastboot flash, to restore my old backups....

Click to collapse



Maybe if its possible flash stock recovery, then do a dload metod.


----------



## MihaiSG (Feb 21, 2015)

@Lycris11 
Is there any way that I can install this script manually?Because I don't have an unlocked bootloader and I can't use CWM(unlocking is not an option) because I don't want to lose data.

And some questions:
Is this app making a difference?I tried it and I don't see any(is called Boosters Plus Battery Saver Pro,you can't find on Store,it was removed).
What are the best settings for Ram Manager?I use Hard Gaming mode and I don't see any change.
And what system apps are safe to disable with AutoRun Manager?
Btw,this apps can be frozen safely: (B 189 ROM):



        Calendar Storage
ConfigUpdater
GoogleDrive
Exchange Services
FaceUnlock
Gmail
Google Calendar Sync
Google Contatcs Syns
Google Parterer Setup
Google Play Books
Google Play Magazines
Google play Movies
Google Search
Google+
Hangouts
Home screen Tips
Huawei Input Method
Market Feedback agent
Picasa uploader
Pico TTS
Provisioning message
Setup Wizard
    

What apps are safe to frozen apart from this?
This is my first post here,I read a lot of good info here and I want to share my knowledge with you 

@Wambat 
You can download the last version of KingUser from kingroot site (is it safe,I have it on my phone).
Is the best version so far,because it removes a lot of problems with root detection rights.


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 21, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> Is there any way that I can install this script manually?Because I don't have an unlocked bootloader and I can't use CWM(unlocking is not an option)

Click to collapse



Well you need to have rooted device and flashed CWM, i dont know for any script which doesnt require that two options


----------



## PieroV (Feb 21, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Maybe if its possible flash stock recovery, then do a dload metod.

Click to collapse



Yes, I was thinking the same... In any case I'll have to do it if I want to send to assistance...
If that's the case, the Cyanogenmod for Y530 project has to stop here, at least for the moment...

EDIT: Restoring original recovery worked... It seems that Y530 destiny is to work forever


----------



## MihaiSG (Feb 21, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Well you need to have rooted device and flashed CWM, i dont know for any script which doesnt require that two options

Click to collapse



My device is rooted,but I don't have an unlocked bootloader so I can't use CMW.
The script installer is this I think:



        ui_print("****************************************");
ui_print("* Script generated by JRummy Apps Inc. *");
ui_print("*        Follow us on Facebook!        *");
ui_print("*   *");
ui_print("****************************************");
ui_print("");
ui_print("");

show_progress(1.000000, 0);
ui_print("Mounting filesystems...");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "mount", "/system");
set_progress(0.100000);

ui_print("Extracting files...");
package_extract_dir("system", "/system");
set_progress(0.300000);

ui_print("Setting permissions...");
set_progress(0.400000);
set_progress(0.500000);
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0755, "/system/etc/init.d");
set_progress(0.700000);

# Unmounting filesystems...
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "umount", "/system");
set_progress(0.900000);


set_progress(1.000000);
ui_print("****************************************");
ui_print("*          Install Complete!           *");
ui_print("****************************************");


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 21, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> My device is rooted,but I don't have an unlocked bootloader so I can't use CMW.
> The script installer is this I think:

Click to collapse



I really dont know how to install script without CWM, didnt try but i have not idea, try to instal zip with a stock recovery i think its a possible, script is require root, on boot your phone will say: Android is upgrading


----------



## ako9 (Feb 21, 2015)

i have this problem


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 21, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> I really dont know how to install script without CWM, didnt try but i have not idea, try to instal zip with a stock recovery i think its a possible, script is require root, on boot your phone will say: Android is upgrading

Click to collapse



I don't think this script has nothing to do with your increased performance. You flashed three init.d scripts and we don't even have in-built init.d support, so they are not even running in your system. If anyone wants this scripts and have root, they just need to extract system/etc/init.d from zip and that'll be all.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 21, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I don't think this script has nothing to do with your increased performance. You flashed three init.d scripts and we don't even have in-built init.d support, so they are not even running in your system. If anyone wants this scripts and have root, they just need to extract system/etc/init.d from zip and that'll be all.

Click to collapse



Im tried to do that, just copy files msg on boot doesnt pop up "Android is upgrading", but when i flash it with CWM msg pop up, its wierd 

Edit: Without script, Modern Combat 5 loadings are very slow, but with script installed or whatever its very quick loadings, i noticed very big difference in gaming.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 21, 2015)

i'm going to download a car game and test the script with gltools

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> I don't think this script has nothing to do with your increased performance. You flashed three init.d scripts and we don't even have in-built init.d support, so they are not even running in your system. If anyone wants this scripts and have root, they just need to extract system/etc/init.d from zip and that'll be all.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



CENTSOARER,wyh i have this problem,when i power on the phone with usb cable the phone goes directy to the recovery?


----------



## MihaiSG (Feb 21, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I don't think this script has nothing to do with your increased performance. You flashed three init.d scripts and we don't even have in-built init.d support, so they are not even running in your system. If anyone wants this scripts and have root, they just need to extract system/etc/init.d from zip and that'll be all.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I manually tried to run the cleaning script and is not working.Is not deleting the lost.dir folder.Also the swapiness is set at zero so more crashing for me


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 21, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same... In any case I'll have to do it if I want to send to assistance...
> If that's the case, the Cyanogenmod for Y530 project has to stop here, at least for the moment...
> 
> EDIT: Restoring original recovery worked... It seems that Y530 destiny is to work forever

Click to collapse



Yeay  But can you continue with your cm build or you must start everything again? 
PS: where you find stock recovery?  


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wambat (Feb 21, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Yeay  But can you continue with your cm build or you must start everything again?
> PS: where you find stock recovery?

Click to collapse



Even tho I'm a Noob here, I will post this link I found which I think is the Stock ROM.
h ttp:/ /gsmcontry.blogspot.com.au/2015/01/huawei-ascend-y530-u00-official.h tml
(I have not tried this yet!!)

Now maybe you can give me a link to a GOOD download for something to ROOT my phone.


----------



## maxi23 (Feb 22, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same... In any case I'll have to do it if I want to send to assistance...
> If that's the case, the Cyanogenmod for Y530 project has to stop here, at least for the moment...
> 
> EDIT: Restoring original recovery worked... It seems that Y530 destiny is to work forever

Click to collapse





PieroV said:


> Hi guys, I have some problems with my Y530...
> It continues booting into CWM, it can't boot to system...
> I've tried everything, from fastboot flash, to restore my old backups....

Click to collapse



ciao piero scusa magari è il mio stesso problema io dopo aver installato la cmw. mod..va tutto bene solo che il telefonio quando lo spengo x caricarlo...una volta attaccato al carica batterie si riavvia in cmw....

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------




Kombuk said:


> I had same problem but it is fixed by itself :/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but you solved?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 22, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i'm going to download a car game and test the script with gltools
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know. I just assumed it was the way it was designed. I don't find it annoying nor unbearable. Does it happen with stock recovery?

@Lyrics11 Can you, please, compare your attached file with the one you are flashing? I find your comments inconsistent with this zip file you attached,  as I told you, there are only three scripts in it, and I don't get a "System is updating" message after flashing. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 22, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> @Lyrics11 Can you, please, compare your attached file with the one you are flashing? I find your comments inconsistent with this zip file you attached,  as I told you, there are only three scripts in it, and I don't get a "System is updating" message after flashing

Click to collapse



Well i dont have nothing to compare, google aboud adding init.d support there is a versio. For 4.3JB, and with that support msg pop and without init.d support.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 22, 2015)

@Wambat @Darko46 Here is Root Genius http://www77.zippyshare.com/v/JoPerazV/file.html


----------



## ako9 (Feb 22, 2015)

maxi23 said:


> ciao piero scusa magari è il mio stesso problema io dopo aver installato la cmw. mod..va tutto bene solo che il telefonio quando lo spengo x caricarlo...una volta attaccato al carica batterie si riavvia in cmw....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




ho anche io il tuo problema,sono costretto a tenere il cell acceso in modalita aereo per caricarlo la notte


----------



## maxi23 (Feb 22, 2015)

ako9 said:


> ho anche io il tuo problema,sono costretto a tenere il cell acceso in modalita aereo per caricarlo la notte

Click to collapse



speriamo che si riesce a risolvere sta cosa...il cell va che è una meraviglia...e non sono neanche riuscito a mettere su la b509 perchè mi hanno detto che sbranderizza il cell io ho tim...lo installata seguendo la guida di centsoarer...il primo post quello facile ma non raccomandato nn mi ha dato nessun errore...ma il mio cell è ancora branderizzato...visto che un ragazzo mi ha detto che la b509 sbranderizza...nn so...tu l'hai messa?


----------



## Darko46 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> @Wambat @Darko46 Here is Root Genius http://www77.zippyshare.com/v/JoPerazV/file.html

Click to collapse



"RootGenius_en.exe is malicious, and Chrome has blocked it." - Said Google Chrome xD

Is there any another way to root this phone ? Or is this 100% safe software ? I can go on recover file but I'm gonna install antivirus and try with them..


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 22, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> "RootGenius_en.exe is malicious, and Chrome has blocked it." - Said Google Chrome xD
> 
> Is there any another way to root this phone ? Or is this 100% safe software ? I can go on recover file but I'm gonna install antivirus and try with them..

Click to collapse



Try kingoroot. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Darko46 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Try kingoroot.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok, Rootgenius is safe scanned with Avast but there is a problem.. :/ "Root .. Failed"
Same **** with Kingoroot.
(Check attachments)


----------



## joker925 (Feb 22, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> Ok, Rootgenius is safe scanned with Avast but there is a problem.. :/ "Root .. Failed"
> Same **** with Kingoroot.
> (Check attachments)

Click to collapse



I had the same problem with root genius when internet connection was not active on my computer. Your it's active?

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y530-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 22, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> Ok, Rootgenius is safe scanned with Avast but there is a problem.. :/ "Root .. Failed"
> Same **** with Kingoroot.
> (Check attachments)

Click to collapse



Its safe but antivirus can make problems when rooting. You need internet conection activated ADB and disabled antivirus

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 22, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> Ok, Rootgenius is safe scanned with Avast but there is a problem.. :/ "Root .. Failed"
> Same **** with Kingoroot.
> (Check attachments)

Click to collapse



Try with vRoot or iRoot and it will root it sucessfully


----------



## Darko46 (Feb 22, 2015)

joker925 said:


> I had the same problem with root genius when internet connection was not active on my computer. Your it's active?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y530-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes mine is active







Kombuk said:


> Its safe but antivirus can make problems when rooting. You need internet conection activated ADB and disabled antivirus
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There is no errors with antivirus but ok, I'll try 

Edit : @Kombuk What this mens ?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Yours is Y530-U051 ?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 22, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> Yes mine is active
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its model of the phone U00 is for euroasia and 051 is for america i think  My is y530 U00 but when i install centsoarers rom it turns into U051xD

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skazzy3 (Feb 22, 2015)

So right now we have a working CWM with no internal SD support and a CM that boots but is broken?  And now there are two stock basesd custom ROMs? And the best way to root is kingsuper?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 22, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> So right now we have a working CWM with no internal SD support and a CM that boots but is broken?  And now there are two stock basesd custom ROMs? And the best way to root is kingsuper?

Click to collapse



Yup

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 22, 2015)

my CWM have internal sd support


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 22, 2015)

ako9 said:


> my CWM have internal sd support

Click to collapse



Yes. PieroV`s CWM has internal SD support it may even fix this problem we are having with connected devices going right into recovery after turning them off.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 22, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yes. PieroV`s CWM has internal SD support it may even fix this problem we are having with connected devices going right into recovery after turning them off.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hmmm wait we have 2 CWM recoveryes? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Hmmm wait we have 2 CWM recoveryes?

Click to collapse



Yes. I remember I helped PieroV to build his first CWM for Y530 before he built his impossible-to-boot CM12. He posted a CWM recovery back then and it can mount internal and external sdcard.

Guys, I think is time to add this device to xda's wiki. I'm gonna start the wiki page today to organize some knowledge.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 22, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yes. I remember I helped PieroV to build his first CWM for Y530 before he built his impossible-to-boot CM12. He posted a CWM recovery back then and it can mount internal and external sdcard.
> 
> Guys, I think is time to add this device to xda's wiki. I'm gonna start the wiki page today to organize some knowledge.

Click to collapse



CENTSOARER when i power on the device with usb cable the phone goes to CWM recovery,hot to fix it?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 22, 2015)

ako9 said:


> CENTSOARER when i power on the device with usb cable the phone goes to CWM recovery,hot to fix it?

Click to collapse



Again, I don't know. You can try flashing PieroV's CWM and see if it behaves different. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## PieroV (Feb 22, 2015)

maxi23 said:


> ciao piero scusa magari è il mio stesso problema io dopo aver installato la cmw. mod..va tutto bene solo che il telefonio quando lo spengo x caricarlo...una volta attaccato al carica batterie si riavvia in cmw....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I've solved the CWM loop: I installed old recovery using fastboot (official recovery it's on my drive: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M&authuser=0 ).

```
fastboot flash recovery HUAWEI_recovery.img
```
Then I've prepeared dload folder with UPDATE.APP from B189 firmware.
I've loaded the stock recovery, it deleted /data (which is factory restore, nothing more that), then I've been able to boot into last CENTSOARER's firmware (the one with KitKat launcher), as it was the only one that I installed with CWM.
After that I've reinstalled CWM and it seems to be working.



Skazzy3 said:


> So right now we have a working CWM with no internal SD support and a CM that boots but is broken?  And now there are two stock basesd custom ROMs? And the best way to root is kingsuper?

Click to collapse



And we do know that G630 is very similar to ours, so CM is broken, but it's less broken that some time ago...



Kombuk said:


> Hmmm wait we have 2 CWM recoveryes?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Quite... As others said CENTSOARER's worked with internal storage too.
I consider his CWM is the official one, at the moment, as it is built with stock kernel.
I've removed all my previous CWM builds... If we will finally have CM, then I'll upload again a CWM.


----------



## Sak32009 (Feb 22, 2015)

2 days ago I sent the email to both emails for huawei unlock code but still nothing.. what can I do?


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 22, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Guys, I think is time to add this device to xda's wiki. I'm gonna start the wiki page today to organize some knowledge.

Click to collapse



I agree with you


----------



## ako9 (Feb 22, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yes. I remember I helped PieroV to build his first CWM for Y530 before he built his impossible-to-boot CM12. He posted a CWM recovery back then and it can mount internal and external sdcard.
> 
> Guys, I think is time to add this device to xda's wiki. I'm gonna start the wiki page today to organize some knowledge.

Click to collapse



i agree,i can help somehow?


----------



## Darko46 (Feb 22, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Try with vRoot or iRoot and it will root it sucessfully

Click to collapse



I Tried iRoot and that is 100% virus. I uncheck all boxes while program is installing but they installed 3 programs and 1 internet search engine -_-
 My phone is still not rooted :/


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 22, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> I Tried iRoot and that is 100% virus. I uncheck all boxes while program is installing but they installed 3 programs and 1 internet search engine -_-
> My phone is still not rooted :/

Click to collapse



Uninstall that antivirus install avg and try vroot chinese version sucessfully rooted B509, B508, few B1xx roms


----------



## Darko46 (Feb 22, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Uninstall that antivirus install avg and try vroot chinese version sucessfully rooted B509, B508, few B roms

Click to collapse



I'm using licenced avast.
Same problem on chrome when I try to download vRoot but it's downloadable will try tomorrow.


----------



## tarinka (Feb 23, 2015)

Try to download with firefox browser


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 23, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> I'm using licenced avast.
> Same problem on chrome when I try to download vRoot but it's downloadable will try tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Its because vRoot, iRoot, rootgenius etc are hacking programs, and chrome block it...

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## maerhomaerho (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi, does anybody have a link to B181-U00 firmware? I think I mess up with something when I upgraded my phone to B189. The usual applet bar at the top of the screen after the scroll down (sorry, I don't know it's specific name) disappeared and I started having serious problems with internet and calls. For example, after a reboot, if I try to make a call the net icon disappears and at the middle of the screen pops up "phone's net not available". Then if I try again it works. If I don't make the first call the phone's net appears ok to me but it's actually off for who tries to call me... And I don't receive SMS, even when I put net in function. 
Could somebody help me to fix this annoying problem?
Thank you all!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Feb 23, 2015)

Sak32009 said:


> 2 days ago I sent the email to both emails for huawei unlock code but still nothing.. what can I do?

Click to collapse



Hi, some users have succeeded using my email template:


> Dear Huawei Customer Service,
> I’d like you to send me my bootloader unlock code.
> These are my devices information:
> Serial Number: [11 alphanumeric chars, not bluetooth mac adress]
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about length of information, mine were so...



maerhomaerho said:


> Hi, does anybody have a link to B181-U00 firmware? I think I mess up with something when I upgraded my phone to B189. The usual applet bar at the top of the screen after the scroll down (sorry, I don't know it's specific name) disappeared and I started having serious problems with internet and calls. For example, after a reboot, if I try to make a call the net icon disappears and at the middle of the screen pops up "phone's net not available". Then if I try again it works. If I don't make the first call the phone's net appears ok to me but it's actually off for who tries to call me... And I don't receive SMS, even when I put net in function.
> Could somebody help me to fix this annoying problem?
> Thank you all!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How did you update?
Did you try factory reset?

About wiki: I agree, too, it would be great, so we'll have all FAQ in an only place... @CENTSOARER : have you already written something? I can't find it the page on the wiki, yet...


----------



## Wambat (Feb 23, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> I Tried iRoot and that is 100% virus. I uncheck all boxes while program is installing but they installed 3 programs and 1 internet search engine -_-
> My phone is still not rooted :/

Click to collapse



I have symapthy here! I'm trying to root mine as well.
Dark46... I'm setting up a laptop with no AntiVirus on it.
May not get it done tonight, but will post results here.

Wambat


----------



## PieroV (Feb 23, 2015)

Wambat said:


> I have symapthy here! I'm trying to root mine as well.
> Dark46... I'm setting up a laptop with no AntiVirus on it.
> May not get it done tonight, but will post results here.
> 
> Wambat

Click to collapse



All rooters are considered virus, at least those with exploits like Kingroot, Root genius, Towelroot...
If you could get root access so easily in unix systems it would be tragic.
SuperSU does not contain any exploit, but only the su binary, therefore it's not malware for antiviruses...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 23, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, some users have succeeded using my email template:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about length of information, mine were so...
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, not yet. I'm a little busy right now, give me half a day and I'll get to it. 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JohnSmith743 (Feb 23, 2015)

Well good news. After he changed the option to install all the apps in the sd card, it showed it for one more time and then it was gone. Now his phone runs more smoothly and has more space too.

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> Is factory reset an option?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wambat said:


> I have symapthy here! I'm trying to root mine as well.
> Dark46... I'm setting up a laptop with no AntiVirus on it.
> May not get it done tonight, but will post results here.
> 
> Wambat

Click to collapse



You don't need a computer to root: 
1. Install towelroot apk from towelroot.org
2. In towelroot press "make it ra1n" button. You need internet connection. This will push the su binary. 
3. Install Kinguser apk. Kinguser will complain about towelroot's su binary and it'll install its own. You are rooted. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 23, 2015)

centsoarer  rooting  with towel root and install SuperSU does it work?

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

i have installed Asphalt 8 to try the Ottomans gaming tweaks and to try GLtools,anyone can say me how to set GLtools?


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 23, 2015)

ako9 said:


> centsoarer  rooting  with towel root and install SuperSU does it work?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------
> 
> i have installed Asphalt 8 to try the Ottomans gaming tweaks and to try GLtools,anyone can say me how to set GLtools?

Click to collapse



Downscale textures to 0.5 disable anty aliasing and activate adreno hack.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 23, 2015)

thanks im going to try


----------



## s33rious (Feb 23, 2015)

Can somebody post official Y530-U00 B183 recovery?
I need to reflash mine cuz i bugged it when trying to flash CWM with locked bootloader


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ako9 (Feb 23, 2015)

do you have other settings? i make  5  unstable fps with 1 gb swap and ottoman gaming tweaks


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 23, 2015)

ako9 said:


> do you have other settings? i make  5  unstable fps with 1 gb swap and ottoman gaming tweaks

Click to collapse



Swap for games require minimun class 10 memory card for smootly running, class 4 make games very laggy.
Working Half-Life 2, RR2, NFS No Limit and have problem with Deus Ex: The Fall, is anybody fixed problem on "Loading..." screen it just close... :S


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 23, 2015)

ako9 said:


> centsoarer  rooting  with towel root and install SuperSU does it work?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------
> 
> i have installed Asphalt 8 to try the Ottomans gaming tweaks and to try GLtools,anyone can say me how to set GLtools?

Click to collapse



It will work, until you update su binary with superSU's and reboot. Then you will loose sdcard access with SuperSU so you better keep kinguser. If I find a way to use superSU instead of Kinguser I will share for sure. 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 23, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Swap for games require minimun class 10 memory card for smootly running, class 4 make games very laggy.
> Working Half-Life 2, RR2, NFS No Limit and have problem with Deus Ex: The Fall, is anybody fixed problem on "Loading..." screen it just close... :S

Click to collapse



I play on SD card class 4 without laggs xDDD can you try assassins creed pirates i played it before but i dont have skies. No clouds sun etc only black colour. Same problem with Modern combat 1 buildings are black and game crash after 30 sec...

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 23, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I play on SD card class 4 without laggs xDDD can you try assassins creed pirates i played it before but i dont have skies. No clouds sun etc only black colour. Same problem with Modern combat 1 buildings are black and game crash after 30 sec...

Click to collapse



Well, problem is that you have files or apk from tegra or mali, you correct it in GLTools with fake CPU and GPU template. Most of games with grapich problem fixed with that.


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 23, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Well, problem is that you have files or apk from tegra or mali, you correct it in GLTools with fake CPU and GPU template. Most of games with grapich problem fixed with that.

Click to collapse



Thanks 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Feb 23, 2015)

i hava a class 10 sd card i don't know what is the problem


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 23, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i hava a class 10 sd card i don't know what is the problem

Click to collapse



Well its strange, i didnt notice any problems im buyed second Y530 and its working very good too.


----------



## Wambat (Feb 23, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> You don't need a computer to root:
> 1. Install towelroot apk from towelroot.org
> 2. In towelroot press "make it ra1n" button. You need internet connection. This will push the su binary.
> 3. Install Kinguser apk. Kinguser will complain about towelroot's su binary and it'll install its own. You are rooted.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying to help with this Centsoarer, but I just can't get it to work 
and I am not one to jump on a forum for help after only trying fo 10mins.
It seems simple enough... I go to towelroot.com, download and run the app.
CLick the Make It Rain... no errors or messages.
Load Kinguser 3.4.8.64 .. says Not Rooted. 
I have tried this 3 times, even with a remove apps inbetween.

In desperation I tried iRoot, both on the phone and on a PC. (I will need to reformat that computer because of all the crap that got loaded.)
Gee.. I wonder what got loaded into my phone?


----------



## ako9 (Feb 23, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yes. I remember I helped PieroV to build his first CWM for Y530 before he built his impossible-to-boot CM12. He posted a CWM recovery back then and it can mount internal and external sdcard.
> 
> Guys, I think is time to add this device to xda's wiki. I'm gonna start the wiki page today to organize some knowledge.

Click to collapse





Wambat said:


> Thanks for trying to help with this Centsoarer, but I just can't get it to work
> and I am not one to jump on a forum for help after only trying fo 10mins.
> It seems simple enough... I go to towelroot.com, download and run the app.
> CLick the Make It Rain... no errors or messages.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use adw cleaner for computer


----------



## Wambat (Feb 23, 2015)

ako9 said:


> Use adw cleaner for computer

Click to collapse



Yeh .. But I shouldn't even be needing to do that ...

Once upon a time, hackers would try to not leave any trace of where they had been, or, hack a multi national to make a point or for something they believed in.
How did we sink so low that hackers are attacking/infecting hackers?

Where is the Personal Integrity?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wambat said:


> Thanks for trying to help with this Centsoarer, but I just can't get it to work
> and I am not one to jump on a forum for help after only trying fo 10mins.
> It seems simple enough... I go to towelroot.com, download and run the app.
> CLick the Make It Rain... no errors or messages.
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, I'm sorry. I have a question: after make it ra1n is succesful, can you confirm su binary is installed in xbin folder? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Feb 24, 2015)

s33rious said:


> Can somebody post official Y530-U00 B183 recovery?
> I need to reflash mine cuz i bugged it when trying to flash CWM with locked bootloader

Click to collapse



Hi,
If you want you can try with official B189 recovery: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5ZW5Bd3dTLUdvYmc&authuser=0 (RECOVERY_huawei.img).
It's signed by Huawei, so the bootloader should accept it and maybe it's the same build as B183.


----------



## Wambat (Feb 24, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Man, I'm sorry. I have a question: after make it ra1n is succesful, can you confirm su binary is installed in xbin folder?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry, I don't know how to see that. I would have thought that access to xbin would need root privileges, or is there an app I can look at it?
I tried ES File Explorer.


----------



## PieroV (Feb 24, 2015)

Wambat said:


> Sorry, I don't know how to see that. I would have thought that access to xbin would need root privileges, or is there an app I can look at it?
> I tried ES File Explorer.

Click to collapse



ADB Shell can do it.
Try with adb shell, then

```
ls /system/xbin
```

Otherwise a terminal emulator should do it..


----------



## Wambat (Feb 24, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Man, I'm sorry. I have a question: after make it ra1n is succesful, can you confirm su binary is installed in xbin folder?
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Turns out that ES File Explorer will go to the root directory.. and ..

NO, there is no su file in /system/xbin


----------



## Animu619 (Feb 24, 2015)

Guys, I have trouble.. Happens that I deleted both the stock launcher and stock keyboard. Tried installing the 2nd mod rom but seems like I did wrong. Then it made the factory reset, and now I can't connect to wi fi cause I don't have a keyboard and I can't browse my apps cause I don't have a launcher. I don't know why, but my recovery mode only has this options: reboot system now, apply update from ext storage, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, apply update from ADB and touchscreen firmware update.


----------



## kikinda (Feb 24, 2015)

i have just rooted my huawei y530 U00V100R001C900B508  with kingroot (not kingoroot). i try all mentioned root tools here but wit no success. worked only with kingroot. my bootloader is not unlocked. you must do it twice if not work first time(in my case). im use kinguser and its work perfect. no sd card,internal memory issues.


----------



## Martin_GSM (Feb 24, 2015)

guys i want to ask when can we expect cyanogen mod for our device?

also when i rooted my phone i got both my internal memory and sd card relocated to device/storage/sdcard0 or sdcard1 instead of /device/sdcard0 or 1


----------



## PieroV (Feb 24, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Guys, I have trouble.. Happens that I deleted both the stock launcher and stock keyboard. Tried installing the 2nd mod rom but seems like I did wrong. Then it made the factory reset, and now I can't connect to wi fi cause I don't have a keyboard and I can't browse my apps cause I don't have a launcher. I don't know why, but my recovery mode only has this options: reboot system now, apply update from ext storage, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, apply update from ADB and touchscreen firmware update.

Click to collapse



Hi, you can download an APK for any keyboard and for any launcher.
Then you can go to recovery (you have CWM, right?), mount /system and push the APKs you downloaded to /system/apps:

```
adb push yourfile.apk /system/apps
```

If you can't mount from CWM you can mount from adb shell:

```
mount -rw /dev/block/platform/[TAB]1/by-name/system /system
```
[TAB] means you have to push tab because I don't remember the correct name but it will autocomplete.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## s33rious (Feb 24, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi,
> If you want you can try with official B189 recovery: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5ZW5Bd3dTLUdvYmc&authuser=0 (RECOVERY_huawei.img).
> It's signed by Huawei, so the bootloader should accept it and maybe it's the same build as B183.

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## Konh3015 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys.
can I update my firmweare form B185 to higher 
 i bought my phone in swiss. 
soo can anybody tell me is it safe or something else 
Thank you


----------



## ako9 (Feb 24, 2015)

i have the phone bought with orange brand,i have installed the b509 modded Rom,do you have unlocked the bootloader?


----------



## Animu619 (Feb 25, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, you can download an APK for any keyboard and for any launcher.
> Then you can go to recovery (you have CWM, right?), mount /system and push the APKs you downloaded to /system/apps:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I mount from adb? (Sorry, I'm bad at this)

Edit: Thanks for your time Piero . I managed to get a launcher and keyboard by sending APKs via bluetooth from another phone using App Backup Restore. I still need a full detailed step by step tutorial on how to flash the mod rom though.. If it's not too much to ask, could you do something like that?


----------



## ako9 (Feb 25, 2015)

help me,latest wkke i haved problem with b509 modded rom and today i decided to reinstall the rom,i go to cwm wipe data and cache partition,go to restore,i choose b509 modded backup made from centsoarers the backup initialized and stop with error and says:errore while restoring /system
can anyone help me?


----------



## japstar (Feb 25, 2015)

ako9 said:


> help me,latest wkke i haved problem with b509 modded rom and today i decided to reinstall the rom,i go to cwm wipe data and cache partition,go to restore,i choose b509 modded backup made from centsoarers the backup initialized and stop with error and says:errore while restoring /system
> can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



I had the same error once.
Did you change the name of the folder you downloaded?

I recieved that error when I made a backup trhough CWM and i changde the file name. That way, CWM can't link all the files in the folder to the folder itself, or something like that.

Try giving the folder his original name (if you uberhaupt changed it) and try restoring again


----------



## ako9 (Feb 25, 2015)

japstar said:


> I had the same error once.
> Did you change the name of the folder you downloaded?
> 
> I recieved that error when I made a backup trhough CWM and i changde the file name. That way, CWM can't link all the files in the folder to the folder itself, or something like that.
> ...

Click to collapse



yes i changed the name of backup into b509 modded rom,now i try to change the name to original

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




japstar said:


> I had the same error once.
> Did you change the name of the folder you downloaded?
> 
> I recieved that error when I made a backup trhough CWM and i changde the file name. That way, CWM can't link all the files in the folder to the folder itself, or something like that.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks it works,CMW say another errore invalid command argument i make a wipe data and the rom worked


----------



## japstar (Feb 25, 2015)

ako9 said:


> yes i changed the name of backup into b509 modded rom,now i try to change the name to original
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcome. Just glad I could help someone for once instead of leeching on this forum


----------



## ako9 (Feb 25, 2015)

this is the second flash of the rom i have made,before with the b509 modded rom i haved random 10 second freeze lag ,with swap on 10 class sd


----------



## tarinka (Feb 25, 2015)

It's better without swap and zram


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 25, 2015)

*A photo*

Hi guys, I'm starting with the wiki page of this device. Can someone upload an original decent photograpy of this Y530? I can't rigth now, and even if I could, mine is all smashed.


----------



## s33rious (Feb 26, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys, just reporting back my succesful digitizer replacement. In case you are in a similar situation, replacing digitizer is very straightforward and the phone is sort of a Titan considering the bad fortune I have had with it (I really had thought I destroyed it half a dozen times).
> 
> As announced before, there you have another modded firmware, equally based on B509 firmware. Really not a lot of new highlights comparatively with previous one. I tried deodexing system apps and I did deodex them, but phone keeps generating caches always on boot so they are not included. This version is maybe a bit lighter and includes:
> 1. Extremebeats mod for the best audio quality
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey mate,I have tryed putting your rom into every single folder but whenever i try to install it CWM just says FILE NOT FOUND.
I have never flashed any rom before so i am still running Official one with root and unlocked bootloader.
Also in backup and restore i only have option restore from storage/sdcard1
I cannot navigate to clockwork/backup folder or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 26, 2015)

s33rious said:


> Hey mate,I have tryed putting your rom into every single folder but whenever i try to install it CWM just says FILE NOT FOUND.
> I have never flashed any rom before so i am still running Official one with root and unlocked bootloader.
> Also in backup and restore i only have option restore from storage/sdcard1
> I cannot navigate to clockwork/backup folder or am i doing something wrong?

Click to collapse



Just uncompress it to /storage/sdcard1/clockworkmod/backup. Boot to CWM recovery and restore it. Do a factory reset and wipe dalvik cache and reboot. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s33rious (Feb 26, 2015)

It worked,thank you so much....this modded rom is soooo much better then the official one!


----------



## tarinka (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is some tips for unlock bootloader without emailing to huawei http://actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei


----------



## japstar (Feb 26, 2015)

tarinka said:


> Here is some tips for unlock bootloader without emailing to huawei http://actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei

Click to collapse



Tested this method, failed for Y530 (i changed g630-u20 to y530-u00). 
It said that i had a wrong product ID. (yes, i entered the correct one)


----------



## ako9 (Feb 26, 2015)

i can't install ram expander i use the apk from this xda thread i installa oper and say:login failed


----------



## Animu619 (Feb 26, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i can't install ram expander i use the apk from this xda thread i installa oper and say:login failed

Click to collapse



Google for Aptoide apk, install it and then search for Ramexpander in there. If you can't find it on your first try, then you'll have to add htcsense store in Aptoide and it will appear.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 27, 2015)

Please, guys. Put your visibly beloved Y530 on a shiny surface and take it some photos so I can use them for the wiki page for this device at http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530

Notice is just a beggining, will work on it on weekend to cover CWM flashing and rooting. Would be nice if you take a look for errors, it`s been a while I don`t mess with bootloader, recovery and fastboot. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Feb 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Please, guys. Put your visibly beloved Y530 on a shiny surface and take it some photos so I can use them for the wiki page for this device at http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530
> 
> Notice is just a beggining, will work on it on weekend to cover CWM flashing and rooting. Would be nice if you take a look for errors, it`s been a while I don`t mess with bootloader, recovery and fastboot.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There is official Huawei, do you think it's good? http://emui.huawei.com/data/attachment/temp/114439ala12al0d0is09m9.png
I'm going to write something about kernel on the wiki...


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Lycris11 (Feb 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Please, guys. Put your visibly beloved Y530 on a shiny surface and take it some photos so I can use them for the wiki page for this device at http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530
> 
> Notice is just a beggining, will work on it on weekend to cover CWM flashing and rooting. Would be nice if you take a look for errors, it`s been a while I don`t mess with bootloader, recovery and fastboot.

Click to collapse



Will i type some tips for gamers ? 
Ottomans scirpt install into root/data/~ and then its upgrading android on startup


----------



## ako9 (Feb 27, 2015)

i can install ram expander i tried all the apks i have searched,obviously i clean with sdmaid between apk's


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 27, 2015)

PieroV said:


> There is official Huawei, do you think it's good? http://emui.huawei.com/data/attachment/temp/114439ala12al0d0is09m9.png
> I'm going to write something about kernel on the wiki...

Click to collapse



Seems too small, but anyway, I don't want them to ask xda developers to delete their image, I mean,  it may be.


----------



## ako9 (Feb 27, 2015)

centsoarer can you help me with the apk of ram expander,he says login check failed and the app closed


----------



## jehemera (Feb 27, 2015)

*huawei y530*

pls anyone help me. i cant install apps lke wifi-hacker or fast burst camera, after i try to install , it say in german(is my system language) " anwendungen fur live-hintergrunde werden nicht unterstützt".  in english : applications for live- background are not supported.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 27, 2015)

ako9 said:


> centsoarer can you help me with the apk of ram expander,he says login check failed and the app closed

Click to collapse



There are more apps to create swap files, why don't you give them a shot? 

If you can't try wiping dalvik cache from CWM's advanced options. If this does not work you can try that lucky app nobody likes here at xda. 



jehemera said:


> pls anyone help me. i cant install apps lke wifi-hacker or fast burst camera, after i try to install , it say in german(is my system language) " anwendungen fur live-hintergrunde werden nicht unterstützt".  in english : applications for live- background are not supported.

Click to collapse



Common isssue here. You need app's apk and push it directly to /data/app or /system/app. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## japstar (Feb 27, 2015)

jehemera said:


> pls anyone help me. i cant install apps lke wifi-hacker or fast burst camera, after i try to install , it say in german(is my system language) " anwendungen fur live-hintergrunde werden nicht unterstützt".  in english : applications for live- background are not supported.

Click to collapse



Thats's because our device does not support live (moving/changing) wallpapers. For example, i cant install my favorite suduko app because it needs live wallpaper support. Just an asshole of a phone 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jagg Jazz (Feb 27, 2015)

tarinka said:


> Here is some tips for unlock bootloader without emailing to huawei http****************tumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei

Click to collapse





japstar said:


> Tested this method, failed for Y530 (i changed g630-u20 to y530-u00).
> It said that i had a wrong product ID. (yes, i entered the correct one)

Click to collapse



I think it works! I haven't unlocked the bootloader yet, but it gives me the unlock number code.
Change the value like in the attached picture, the "HUAWEI" behind the "Y530-U0*" did the trick.
(<option value="HUAWEI Y530-U00">HUAWEI Y530-U00</option>)


----------



## jehemera (Feb 27, 2015)

*huawei y530*



CENTSOARER said:


> There are more apps to create swap files, why don't you give them a shot?
> 
> If you can't try wiping dalvik cache from CWM's advanced options. If this does not work you can try that lucky app nobody likes here at xda.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ty CENTSOARER, it works.


----------



## PieroV (Feb 27, 2015)

Jagg Jazz said:


> I think it works! I haven't unlocked the bootloader yet, but it gives me the unlock number code.
> Change the value like in the attached picture, the "HUAWEI" behind the "Y530-U0*" did the trick.
> (<option value="HUAWEI Y530-U00">HUAWEI Y530-U00</option>)

Click to collapse



I've tried to compare the unlock code with my actual one, but it didn't work to me, it didn't accept my S/N, so I padded it with zeroes, and it didn't work again...
How do you find a 16 digits S/N?


----------



## jehemera (Feb 27, 2015)

*huawei y530*



CENTSOARER said:


> There are more apps to create swap files, why don't you give them a shot?
> 
> If you can't try wiping dalvik cache from CWM's advanced options. If this does not work you can try that lucky app nobody likes here at xda.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it did work but now screen dont turn off, power button dont work to turn screen off. hmm any help?

edit: sry it was my fault, maybe i deleted too much system apps. i restored only system partition and everything works now. tks


----------



## Jagg Jazz (Feb 27, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I've tried to compare the unlock code with my actual one, but it didn't work to me, it didn't accept my S/N, so I padded it with zeroes, and it didn't work again...
> How do you find a 16 digits S/N?

Click to collapse



The S/N needed is under the battery (16digits), not the one given by Android (12digits).


----------



## PieroV (Feb 27, 2015)

Jagg Jazz said:


> The S/N needed is under the battery (16digits), not the one given by Android (12digits).

Click to collapse



I copied from my old mail, the one which they accepted and it was 11 digits...

However I have a problem with CENTSOARER's ROM: it seems like the phone disconnects and doesn't receive WhatsApp messages until I don't open the app, or it disconnects from Whatsapp Web.
It didn't happen with LG L9 (same network), so I think it's the firmware of Y530. I haven't installed any battery save app or similar, do you have any clues?

EDIT: you are right, I've sent the wrong serial number that time.... Which means that S/N isn't needed


----------



## Jagg Jazz (Feb 27, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I copied from my old mail, the one which they accepted and it was 11 digits...
> 
> However I have a problem with CENTSOARER's ROM: it seems like the phone disconnects and doesn't receive WhatsApp messages until I don't open the app, or it disconnects from Whatsapp Web.
> It didn't happen with LG L9 (same network), so I think it's the firmware of Y530. I haven't installed any battery save app or similar, do you have any clues?
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL. Huawei should update that page to stop having all the people sending emails. They only answer when they want anyway...
About the WhatsApp problem, I have the same problem on the stock rom sometimes, even on some other Huawei smartphone.


----------



## PieroV (Feb 27, 2015)

Jagg Jazz said:


> LOL. Huawei should update that page to stop having all the people sending emails. They only answer when they want anyway...
> About the WhatsApp problem, I have the same problem on the stock rom sometimes, even on some other Huawei smartphone.

Click to collapse



Well, I don't think sending an email (just one time) is a great deal.
However I've very very very good news: this morning I've found a G630 building of CM11 and I've tried to install on ours.
It works. Well, sort of.
Mobile network: works (3G included, I could surf the internet)
SMS: work
Calls: can call, but no audio
Lock/unlock and buttons: work
LED: works
Audio: no calls audio, but ringtone does work, recorder works
Buttons: work
Camera: there isn't the app, and flash does not work, so I think it does not work
Storage: works
Rotation: does not work
There is a problem: G630 has HD ready resolution, whereas ours is 800x480. It works, but there are smaller characters and I don't understand if there is a continuos downsize of monitor output (so usage of CPU/GPU, but frequence is 300MHz usually).
There is another problem: why their build works whereas mine (based on G630) doesn't? 

So, is this CM ready? It depends: do you need WiFi and calls. I personally need this features, whereas I can live without camera...

Now, how to get it?
Download the ROM from here: https://www.facebook.com/huaweig630mexico
Open the zip and open the file /META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script.
Change the first line to:

```
assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "y530" ||
```
Then save it, put in the root of your SD Card (actually any directory on SD is ok), then go to CWM, do a factory reset and chose install zip, chose the file of CM and then install it. After that enjoy Cyanogenmod 11. 

EDIT: Screenshot is 854x480m so chars are small on theri owns...
And I have a bad news: the guy who was working on G630 and built this ROM has sold his G630: http://actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Me-Despido-con-mucha-tristeza-del-G630
My target is now understanding why my builds have boot animation loop and then understand how to make calls possible...


----------



## acompres (Feb 27, 2015)

Those are extremely good news, can't wait to see the results! . In the meantime, is there anyway to "Stock-ify" our roms? Huawei's take on many things in this rom are growing to be very annoying, for example: the recent apps interface.


----------



## PieroV (Feb 27, 2015)

acompres said:


> Those are extremely good news, can't wait to see the results! . In the meantime, is there anyway to "Stock-ify" our roms? Huawei's take on many things in this rom are growing to be very annoying, for example: the recent apps interface.

Click to collapse



There are CENTSOARER's ROM: they're very clean and light but there are still some HUAWEI apps (calendar, clock and some others...).


----------



## Animu619 (Feb 28, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i can install ram expander i tried all the apks i have searched,obviously i clean with sdmaid between apk's

Click to collapse



Did you try downloading it from Aptoide (htcsense store)? The first time that I got ram expander in Google I had an error whenever I tried to open it, but the version that Aptoide has works well for me. 

Make sure you have unknown sources installation activated. Try searching for the leftover folder of the app and delete it manually. Also try wiping dalvik cache. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EmBeez (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all,
I have B183 version Y530 phone, recently it has got boot issues.
I have wiped data and cache in recovery but the phone doesnt boot up.
Huawei logo shows up which is followed by a black screen with android written in centre and it keeps that way until I have to manually pull out battery.
Once in a day it boots up occasionally but cant do much as it restart itself and goes into this boot loop.

Please help me with this issue.

is my firmware corrupt or something?

How can I flash stock firmware again? Or any other method?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Feb 28, 2015)

EmBeez said:


> Hi all,
> I have B183 version Y530 phone, recently it has got boot issues.
> I have wiped data and cache in recovery but the phone doesnt boot up.
> Huawei logo shows up which is followed by a black screen with android written in centre and it keeps that way until I have to manually pull out battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are not rooted, yes, you better find original firmware and... 


CENTSOARER said:


> It rarely works in that way. You need to keep dload folder alone in external sdcard. Turn off the phone. Extract battery and after 10 seconda put it back. Press and hold Vol-, while pressed, press and hold Vol+ too, and finally while both Vol buttons are pressed, press Power button until it powers on. It should start the upgrade.

Click to collapse



Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 28, 2015)

EmBeez said:


> Hi all,
> I have B183 version Y530 phone, recently it has got boot issues.
> I have wiped data and cache in recovery but the phone doesnt boot up.
> Huawei logo shows up which is followed by a black screen with android written in centre and it keeps that way until I have to manually pull out battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a Dload metod. Download your firmware, extract it then put it in sd card. Turn of the phone then turn it on with vol plus, vol minus and power button. It will say updating... after it finsh you will have reinstaled stock rom

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EmBeez (Feb 28, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> If you are not rooted, yes, you better find original firmware and...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you for your prompt reply.
Can you guide me where I can find official firmware it will really be helpful


----------



## kikinda (Feb 28, 2015)

tarinka said:


> Here is some tips for unlock bootloader without emailing to huawei http://actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei

Click to collapse



     thanks for this tip,i just get my unlock code  just enter the product id under the battery


----------



## tarinka (Mar 1, 2015)

Nema na cemu, tu smo da podijelimo sta imamo


----------



## dottbarbi (Mar 1, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I copied from my old mail, the one which they accepted and it was 11 digits...
> 
> However I have a problem with CENTSOARER's ROM: it seems like the phone disconnects and doesn't receive WhatsApp messages until I don't open the app, or it disconnects from Whatsapp Web.
> It didn't happen with LG L9 (same network), so I think it's the firmware of Y530. I haven't installed any battery save app or similar, do you have any clues?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Piero,

I'm italian as you.  I tried to search to all thread but I'm a bit confused. Please can you tell me what is the best way to root this phone without loosing internal memory  if it's possible. I already obtained the unlook code by Huaweii for the bootloader, but I'm still waiting to understand the correct way to root this phone. (With y300 it was so easy :crying


----------



## PieroV (Mar 1, 2015)

dottbarbi said:


> Hi Piero,
> 
> I'm italian as you.  I tried to search to all thread but I'm a bit confused. Please can you tell me what is the best way to root this phone without loosing internal memory  if it's possible. I already obtained the unlook code by Huaweii for the bootloader, but I'm still waiting to understand the correct way to root this phone. (With y300 it was so easy :crying

Click to collapse



Hi, you have to use root genius.
Firstly you enable developer options (settings, info, push on serial number seven times), then enable USB debug, and then follow root genius instructions.
When I've rooted the first time my bootloader was locked (B189 firmware).

(Italian translation: ciao, devi usare root genius. Prima abiliti le opzioni sviluppatore, andando su impostazioni, info sul telefono, numero di serie, lo devi premere 7 volte, dopodiché dalle impostazioni sviluppatore abiliti USB debug, quindi segui le istruzioni di root genius. La prima volta che ho fatto il root, con il firmware B189, il mio bootloader era bloccato.)


----------



## dottbarbi (Mar 1, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, you have to use root genius.
> Firstly you enable developer options (settings, info, push on serial number seven times), then enable USB debug, and then follow root genius instructions.
> When I've rooted the first time my bootloader was locked (B189 firmware).
> 
> (Italian translation: ciao, devi usare root genius. Prima abiliti le opzioni sviluppatore, andando su impostazioni, info sul telefono, numero di serie, lo devi premere 7 volte, dopodiché dalle impostazioni sviluppatore abiliti USB debug, quindi segui le istruzioni di root genius. La prima volta che ho fatto il root, con il firmware B189, il mio bootloader era bloccato.)

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your replay-
So, with root genius I was able to root without loosing internal memory?
I think that it's better to unlock bootloader first, isn'it it?
What kind of serial number does root genoius ask for, IMEI?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BarrackaN (Mar 1, 2015)

Did you try kingo root... and mosty root genius. Actually root genius works on most huaweis.... it worked on my y220, y300 and g600. 

Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 2, 2015)

dottbarbi said:


> Hi, thanks for your replay-
> So, with root genius I was able to root without loosing internal memory?
> I think that it's better to unlock bootloader first, isn'it it?
> What kind of serial number does root genoius ask for, IMEI?
> ...

Click to collapse



Root Genius doesn't ask for anything.
Don't unlock bootloader, or you'll lose your data.
If root genius doesn't work (or you don't want to use it), I've just rembered CENTSOARER's most favourite way to root: towelroot and then push kinguser apk.

First you unlock root temporarily with Towelroot (tolweroot.com, press on lambda, install the apk and then press make it rain), then you copy the kingroot apk in /system/apps, using any file manager capable of using root privileges or adb push.
I actually don't know where to find Kinguser apk, but I think that you could find it on google or in any CENTSOARER's rom (rename system.tar.a to system.tar and then you'll be able to use it as an archive)...


----------



## dottbarbi (Mar 2, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Root Genius doesn't ask for anything.
> Don't unlock bootloader, or you'll lose your data.
> If root genius doesn't work (or you don't want to use it), I've just rembered CENTSOARER's most favourite way to root: towelroot and then push kinguser apk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that unlocking bootloader it reset data.
Do you know if after rooting I am able to link all user apps to sd with link2sd or I can only move them to sd. (Italian: dopo aver fatto il root posso collegare tutte le app utente con lonk2sd o posso solo spostarle to sd)

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------




PieroV said:


> Root Genius doesn't ask for anything.
> Don't unlock bootloader, or you'll lose your data.
> If root genius doesn't work (or you don't want to use it), I've just rembered CENTSOARER's most favourite way to root: towelroot and then push kinguser apk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that unlocking bootloader it reset data.
Do you know if after rooting I am able to link all user apps to sd with link2sd or I can only move them to sd. (Italian: dopo aver fatto il root posso collegare tutte le app utente con lonk2sd o posso solo spostarle to sd)

I need more memory because y530 cannot upgrade apps due to low memory


----------



## Animu619 (Mar 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hell, yeah! That's more like it! ExtremeBeats+DSPManager (Ponqualizer)+Vanilla Music Player and I won't ever need any paid audio app. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hey Cent, can you please tell me the specific configuration you use in extremebeats and ponqualizer? I want a better sound but I don't know many things about that.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 2, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Hey Cent, can you please tell me the specific configuration you use in extremebeats and ponqualizer? I want a better sound but I don't know many things about that.

Click to collapse



It depends a lot on your headphones, but I have various profiles that you can just load from menu. I am attaching my Viper4Android folder, please wipe all data in Ponqualizer, then in internal storage, if present, delete the Viper4Android folder. After this, just extract my Viper4Android folder into your internal storage. 

Then go to Ponqualizer and using menu option "Load an audio profile" and select one of those. I tweaked the myperfectbeat and smartassbeat, extremebeats team put together the other ones. Hope this works. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Animu619 (Mar 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> It depends a lot on your headphones, but I have various profiles that you can just load from menu. I am attaching my Viper4Android folder, please wipe all data in Ponqualizer, then in internal storage, if present, delete the Viper4Android folder. After this, just extract my Viper4Android folder into your internal storage.
> 
> Then go to Ponqualizer and using menu option "Load an audio profile" and select one of those. I tweaked the myperfectbeat and smartassbeat, extremebeats team put together the other ones. Hope this works.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick response! I will try this later and tell you the results. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alfcup (Mar 2, 2015)

@CENTSOARER

Hi
I have a B512 that works with supersu.
I just towelroot and then flash the supersu through cwm .


----------



## dottbarbi (Mar 2, 2015)

alfcup said:


> @CENTSOARER
> 
> Hi
> I have a B512 that works with supersu.
> I just towelroot and then flash the supersu through cwm .

Click to collapse



Can you please link cwm for y530.

Is there twrp for y530, too?


----------



## jehemera (Mar 2, 2015)

*huawei y530*

hi, pls help.  i wanna falsh stock rom again after modded rom but now if i try with dload folder pressing all buttons it say in recovery oemsbl version list check error, update.app is a invalid package. but before i changed to modded rom , i did install this stock rom.
what to do? pls help. sry my bad english


----------



## PieroV (Mar 2, 2015)

dottbarbi said:


> Do you know if after rooting I am able to link all user apps to sd with link2sd or I can only move them to sd. (Italian: dopo aver fatto il root posso collegare tutte le app utente con lonk2sd o posso solo spostarle to sd)
> 
> I need more memory because y530 cannot upgrade apps due to low memory

Click to collapse



You should be able to move them (@CENSTOARER know better those things...)


----------



## alfcup (Mar 2, 2015)

dottbarbi said:


> Can you please link cwm for y530.
> 
> Is there twrp for y530, too?

Click to collapse



Link cwm here. There's no twrp for the moment.



jehemera said:


> hi, pls help.  i wanna falsh stock rom again after modded rom but now if i try with dload folder pressing all buttons it say in recovery oemsbl version list check error, update.app is a invalid package. but before i changed to modded rom , i did install this stock rom.
> what to do? pls help. sry my bad english

Click to collapse



You have too flash stock recovery first.


----------



## jehemera (Mar 2, 2015)

alfcup said:


> Link cwm here. There's no twrp for the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> You have too flash stock recovery first.

Click to collapse



i flashed stock recovery but its still same, dont work. i have to flash this stock rom ; Y530-U051 V100R001C900B181CUSTC56D005_Firmware_New Zealand_Telecom NZ_Jelly Bean 4.3_EMUI 1.6_05012EAW


----------



## alfcup (Mar 2, 2015)

jehemera said:


> i flashed stock recovery but its still same, dont work. i have to flash this stock rom ; Y530-U051 V100R001C900B181CUSTC56D005_Firmware_New Zealand_Telecom NZ_Jelly Bean 4.3_EMUI 1.6_05012EAW

Click to collapse



I think you can´t downgrade version through that method.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 2, 2015)

alfcup said:


> @CENTSOARER
> 
> Hi
> I have a B512 that works with supersu.
> I just towelroot and then flash the supersu through cwm .

Click to collapse



Could you provide a link to original B512 firmware or a nandroid backup close to stock? 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alfcup (Mar 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Could you provide a link to original B512 firmware or a nandroid backup close to stock?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Here is a nandroid backup from stock version

```
https://mega.co.nz/#!7YkHVT6L!51ZPN7lHkL8I_-pQtdwO3xlIyD_z4lWMs_4ZsU_wmRM
```


----------



## jaguem_17 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Error actualizando Facebook*

Tengo un Huawei Y530 al que ya he liberado el boodloader y actualizado el firmware a la versión B509.

Cuando trato de actualizar el facebook me da error "La aplicación requiere funciones que no están disponibles"

Alguien que lo haya podido resolver?


----------



## dottbarbi (Mar 2, 2015)

alfcup said:


> Link cwm here. There's no twrp for the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> You have too flash stock recovery first.

Click to collapse



:good:

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




alfcup said:


> @CENTSOARER
> 
> Hi
> I have a B512 that works with supersu.
> I just towelroot and then flash the supersu through cwm .

Click to collapse



So you have both kinguser and supersu? Or you removed kinguser installed by towelroot after installed supersu?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 3, 2015)

dottbarbi said:


> :good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He got root from towelroot and after that flashed superSU thru CWM. This is the first firmware that seems to work without sdcard access issues with superSU.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gualo811 (Mar 3, 2015)

*help*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@PieroV   I want to install this ROM cm11 g630  but E: error un storage/sdcard1/cm-11-20150113-unofficial-g630.zip
(Status 6)
Isntallation aborted. ............Help me please


----------



## japstar (Mar 3, 2015)

gualo811 said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @PieroV   I want to install this ROM cm11 g630  but E: error un storage/sdcard1/cm-11-20150113-unofficial-g630.zip
> (Status 6)
> Isntallation aborted. ............Help me please

Click to collapse



Why would you install a CM11 for a G630 on a Y530? If I may ask


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 3, 2015)

japstar said:


> Why would you install a CM11 for a G630 on a Y530? If I may ask

Click to collapse



CM11 of g630 is working, few things not working and it look pretty good, soonly i hope cm11 of y530 will arrive


----------



## PieroV (Mar 3, 2015)

gualo811 said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @PieroV   I want to install this ROM cm11 g630  but E: error un storage/sdcard1/cm-11-20150113-unofficial-g630.zip
> (Status 6)
> Isntallation aborted. ............Help me please

Click to collapse



Hi, did you wipe/factory reset? And did you change the file to make it installable on Y530?
Can you attach me a log, please?



japstar said:


> Why would you install a CM11 for a G630 on a Y530? If I may ask

Click to collapse



Because it works... G630 has MSM8212, whereas Y530 has MSM8210, so the only difference is that 8212 is quad core, 8210 dual core, but they're snapdragon 200, so the rest of the SoC hardware is the same...
Other hardware is different (touch screen, RAM), but very similar, so Huawei didn't create two firmwares, especially two kernels: they did the work once to be compatible with both, then I don't know if UI is the same, but once you have the hardware compatibility you can use any UI.
I have personally tried the G630 CM11 and it works better than all my builds, but WiFi doesn't work and calls can be made, but you won't hear anything and the person you've called won't listen anything too...


----------



## japstar (Mar 3, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Because it works... G630 has MSM8212, whereas Y530 has MSM8210, so the only difference is that 8212 is quad core, 8210 dual core, but they're snapdragon 200, so the rest of the SoC hardware is the same...
> Other hardware is different (touch screen, RAM), but very similar, so Huawei didn't create two firmwares, especially two kernels: they did the work once to be compatible with both, then I don't know if UI is the same, but once you have the hardware compatibility you can use any UI.
> I have personally tried the G630 CM11 and it works better than all my builds, but WiFi doesn't work and calls can be made, but you won't hear anything and the person you've called won't listen anything too...

Click to collapse



Oh 
I knwew your build was based on G630, but i didn't know you could run the CM11 of G630 on our phone.
But i need calling, so I've got no use for it


----------



## gualo811 (Mar 3, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, did you wipe/factory reset? And did you change the file to make it installable on Y530?
> Can you attach me a log, please?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@PieroV  yes I do this wipe factori reset and change the first line on de file but dont work i have de mod of b509 and I tried flash CM11 help me


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hei @PieroV motorola moto e not have msm8212 like g630. Is posible to work cm from moto e to y530 with little modification?????

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

i discover how to modify the font. wint a build prop editor  , search ro.config.hwtheme and modify property value to 1. (stock value is 2) then  exist many apks for modify font or that  http://forum.xda-developers.com/ascend-p6/themes-apps/theme-fonts-emui-t3032517

to displai battery percent in statusbar , with same buid prop editor , search ro.config.hw_battery_percent and set to true

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

I fond The EMUI 3.0 music App and File Explorer app Which was published on The Huawei App Store

http://appstore.huawei.com/app/C10021449  that  is the music app
http://appstore.huawei.com/app/C10055832 and  that is the file esplorer

that app are update for stock  app  and  fully work .
the music player hav option to download music free

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

here is a  pack with theme  but not fully worked, only icon pack , wallpaper and font (????) change http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2789191
and that is awesome http://forum.xda-developers.com/ascend-p6/themes-apps/theme-mate-7-gold-theme-emui-3-0-t3008539
and here another colection of theme http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2468489

all theme have same problem , work only the icons , walllpaper and font



THANKS if you like that


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 3, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Hei @PieroV motorola moto e not have msm8212 like g630. Is posible to work cm from moto e to y530 with little modification???

Click to collapse



It will brick it, already tryed even PieroV told me it will not work 

Add note to dont mess much with build.prop or it will brick device.


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> It will brick it, already tryed even PieroV told me it will not work
> 
> Add note to dont mess much with build.prop or it will brick device.

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## MihaiSG (Mar 3, 2015)

KingUser was updated with SU binary 3.42.
You can download it from KingRoot site ( the app is safe,I installed with no problem on my device,but make sure that your AntiVirus is off,because the app is considered ROOT PUP[potentially unwanted program] )

@ ciubi93 
Can you upload the apps to a different host? (I have like  1 kbps download speed from that site)
And the apps are in English or just Chinese?


----------



## PieroV (Mar 3, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Hei @PieroV motorola moto e not have msm8212 like g630. Is posible to work cm from moto e to y530 with little modification?????

Click to collapse



Well, the problem is that Moto E doesn't have some Huawei patches, which G630 has, instead.
Most of them are in framebuffer (display)


----------



## kikinda (Mar 3, 2015)

Here is the tip how to install xposed framework 
The solution  is disabled Huawei theme that prevents the installation of the framework. For this, you must change the following line at the end of build.prop file: 

```
ro.config.hwtheme = 2
```
To 

```
ro.config.hwtheme = 0
```


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 3, 2015)

kikinda said:


> Here is the tip how to install xposed framework
> The solution  is disabled Huawei theme that prevents the installation of the framework. For this, you must change the following line at the end of build.prop file:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice working easily than without that, but somehow im installed xposed framework xhalofloatedwindows without setting hwtheme, and its working.

Anybody some awesome 3d games to play, any suggestion ?


----------



## gualo811 (Mar 4, 2015)

@PieroV and with the g510 ROM ? Se have do the same thing with the g630rom i tried but i have a error with symlinks .....


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 4, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> KingUser was updated with SU binary 3.42.
> You can download it from KingRoot site ( the app is safe,I installed with no problem on my device,but make sure that your AntiVirus is off,because the app is considered ROOT PUP[potentially unwanted program] )
> 
> @ ciubi93
> ...

Click to collapse




Applications are translated by the language that you set in phpne ,and yes i uploat there in a different host in few minutes

---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 AM ----------




PieroV said:


> Well, the problem is that Moto E doesn't have some Huawei patches, which G630 has, instead.
> Most of them are in framebuffer (display)

Click to collapse



Understand now ....................

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 AM ----------




kikinda said:


> Here is the tip how to install xposed framework
> The solution  is disabled Huawei theme that prevents the installation of the framework. For this, you must change the following line at the end of build.prop file:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



That is right, but then must instal a launcher if you want customization at icons


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 4, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Applications are translated by the language that you set in phpne ,and yes i uploat there in a different host in few minutes
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I attache the app direct here, now you can downloadE]


----------



## kikinda (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyway I don't like huawei launcher. I'm using xperia launcher.


----------



## PieroV (Mar 4, 2015)

gualo811 said:


> @PieroV  yes I do this wipe factori reset and change the first line on de file but dont work i have de mod of b509 and I tried flash CM11 help me

Click to collapse



Hi, I've found the solution: http://boardreader.com/thread/update_zip_error_status_6_677jjXi0hq.html

In shorts: when you modify the file on the zip, if you are not using Linux (or any Posix system), please save in Unix/Linux/Posix format. If you can't chose please check for line termination: it must be newline (or \n), not carriage return and newline (\r\n)... If you can't neither this, change editor  On Windows you can use Notepad++.
I didn't know because I've done it on Linux.



gualo811 said:


> @PieroV and with the g510 ROM ? Se have do the same thing with the g630rom i tried but i have a error with symlinks .....

Click to collapse



Don't use this. G510 is an upgraded Y300. It's very different (Snapdragon 400)...


----------



## gualo811 (Mar 4, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, I've found the solutio
> 
> In shorts: when you modify the file on the zip, if you are not using Linux (or any Posix system), please save in Unix/Linux/Posix format. If you can't chose please check for line termination: it must be newline (or \n), not carriage return and newline (\r\n)... If you can't neither this, change editor  On Windows you can use Notepad++.
> I didn't know because I've done it on Linux.
> ...

Click to collapse


 @PieroV thanks i solve the problemas yesterday with notepad ++ to thanks


----------



## s33rious (Mar 5, 2015)

@CENTSOARER Hey mate I'm using your latest rom and it is awesome but i cannot install facebook because it requiers live wallpaper feature for some reason.Do you know how can i bypass this or modify apk so it doesn't require LW?


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 5, 2015)

s33rious said:


> @CENTSOARER Hey mate I'm using your latest rom and it is awesome but i cannot install facebook because it requiers live wallpaper feature for some reason.Do you know how can i bypass this or modify apk so it doesn't require LW?

Click to collapse



Try download facebook apk from internet and push ith throught adb.


----------



## jehemera (Mar 5, 2015)

*huawei y530*

hi, i deleted the hwtoolbox from system, but now want to install it again , pls help how to.
its stock rom, b512.


----------



## kikinda (Mar 5, 2015)

s33rious said:


> @CENTSOARER Hey mate I'm using your latest rom and it is awesome but i cannot install facebook because it requiers live wallpaper feature for some reason.Do you know how can i bypass this or modify apk so it doesn't require LW?

Click to collapse



Hi, i installed fb messenger just now from google play wit centsoarer rom.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 5, 2015)

jehemera said:


> hi, i deleted the hwtoolbox from system, but now want to install it again , pls help how to.
> its stock rom, b512.

Click to collapse



Unzip and copy these files inside /system/app, I got them from B512 firmware and must work.  If you run into problems, use a tool for fixing permission or use an advanced file manager like Root Explorer or Amaze to manually set permissions of those files, using other apk and odex files inside /system/app as a scheme for permissions.


----------



## SiebeJwz (Mar 5, 2015)

*Help*



spiritflare said:


> Was able to install geohot towelroot and successfully root the Huawei Y530.  After i installed SuperSU and it was fine.
> 
> Tried using some root apps and works fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Towelroot doesnt work for me. HELP!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 5, 2015)

SiebeJwz said:


> Towelroot doesnt work for me. HELP!

Click to collapse



Go to wiki, if you still can not fix it, come back.


----------



## jehemera (Mar 5, 2015)

*huawei y530*



CENTSOARER said:


> Unzip and copy these files inside /system/app, I got them from B512 firmware and must work.  If you run into problems, use a tool for fixing permission or use an advanced file manager like Root Explorer or Amaze to manually set permissions of those files, using other apk and odex files inside /system/app as a scheme for permissions.

Click to collapse



ty very much, didnt know permissions is the problem. ty


----------



## fitztu (Mar 6, 2015)

Has anyone find the way to change the OEMSBL_VER.img and OEMSBL_VERLIST.img?
Because this is the only way that we can really downgrade, upgrade and reflash all partition with stock recovery otherwise we just change SYSTEM.img.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 6, 2015)

fitztu said:


> Has anyone find the way to change the OEMSBL_VER.img and OEMSBL_VERLIST.img?
> Because this is the only way that we can really downgrade, upgrade and reflash all partition with stock recovery otherwise we just change SYSTEM.img.

Click to collapse



Forget it. My guess was wrong. Seems like is a complicayed procedure involving backing up IMEI (modem.img???). Others say you can install any firmware from internal sdcard with dload folder AND without external sdcard inside the phone, but I don't think I know a firmware which is lesser than 1 GB that can fit in internal sdcard. 

There is a method which involves a so called middle package. But it is devoce specific and I don't think there is a "middle package" for Y530 right now. Any news please report back. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi guys, since I've some problems with G630 CM 11 building, I've tried again the working build.
I have a theory about calls: I think that it has problems with SIM managing.
Here's some clue:
* it can't read SIM contacts
* it can't read the carrier (see the attached images... the black line is to delete my position, because yes, GPS is working and very well  )
* I've tried to use BT audio gateway and there were some sounds like interferences, but since I've never had before I think that they were sent by bluetooth, however there was not voice

So, can someone of you please try G630 CM11?
Link: https://ega.co.nz/#!UsgRUDQZ!RAEOWtaHDWcPD3x3hUdI0Vd-cFKSKd2PdZ4vRAxRPMs 
Download it and then change the first line of META-INF/com/google/android/update-script to make it compatible with Y530.
You can use any text editor to do it, as long it supports saving with newline only as line ending (yes: newline, \n, Unix/Linux format, etc... No: carriage return, carriage return and newline, \r, \r\n, Windows format or Mac OS 8/9/classic format).

I need you to check if you can read your SIM contacts (if you have any) and the carrier.


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 7, 2015)

i tri to modify bun don`t success, can you modify and addapt for y530 and post it at your google drive??

or give us only update-script file to replace them

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

i modify like that but not work



> assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "y530" ||
> getprop("ro.build.product") == "y530" ||
> getprop("ro.product.device") == "y530" ||
> getprop("ro.build.product") == "y530" ||
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 7, 2015)

Okay i flashed it  
Its awesome, so fast...  but I cant see my contacts.

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------




ciubi93 said:


> i tri to modify bun don`t success, can you modify and addapt for y530 and post it at your google drive??
> 
> or give us only update-script file to replace them
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 7, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Okay i flashed it
> Its awesome, so fast...  but I cant see my contacts.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 7, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Kombuk said:
> 
> 
> > Okay i flashed it
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 7, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> ciubi93 said:
> 
> 
> > It say invalid file, dont want to upload but this is how it looks:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 7, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Kombuk said:
> 
> 
> > yes  , same at me
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 7, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> ciubi93 said:
> 
> 
> > It say invalid file, dont want to upload but this is how it looks:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 7, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Kombuk said:
> 
> 
> > Okay i flashed it
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 7, 2015)

*updater srcipt*

Just remove the ".pdf" part to the file name and you are good to go.

EDIT: Or uncompress Kombuk's rar. Sorry.

EDIT2: this developer left some clues about how we could solve these problems. He suggests no-audio-in-calls comes from a conflict between libraries fro KK and xml which refer to audio, maybe HAL is not compatible with KK. He said also that wifi problem seems to be a ramdisk related issue, and there could be a problem with some lines in source code.

EDIT3: As signal was working I assumed there was no problem with modem.img so I thought maybe I could replace CM11 stk.apk with stock JB stk.apk and I can reach sim contacts now, I imported them. Nothing happens about audio calls, still silent. Don't think they are related.


----------



## PieroV (Mar 7, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Just remove the ".pdf" part to the file name and you are good to go.
> 
> EDIT: Or uncompress Kombuk's rar. Sorry.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, where did you found the developer's clues?
However I've been able to import contacts too, maybe I was too tired and I didn't manage to import them before for this reason.

Wifi problem is quite strange, because it can find the card, but it can't find some settings... The fact is that it seems that Huawei changed it from some others developers... Maybe we should take a look again to ZTE Kis 3 or Moto E...

Did you find a manifest for repo for CM, too?
I have made one, but I think that some things are missing and my lastest build (G630, no modifications, everything sync'ed again) has still problems: no signal, no audio (this is because I haven't audio-caf, but building succeeded so I didn't see it), wrong resolution, and Trebuchet (CM11 launcher) crashes continuosly...

Last question  : can you see your carrier name or do you see #### like my screenshots?


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 7, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, where did you found the developer's clues?
> However I've been able to import contacts too, maybe I was too tired and I didn't manage to import them before for this reason.
> 
> Wifi problem is quite strange, because it can find the card, but it can't find some settings... The fact is that it seems that Huawei changed it from some others developers... Maybe we should take a look again to ZTE Kis 3 or Moto E...
> ...

Click to collapse



I see “telenor” on that place 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Mar 7, 2015)

the cm11 work???


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 7, 2015)

ako9 said:


> the cm11 work???

Click to collapse



Yes, but Wi-Fi dont work, You can make calls but you cant hear anything, there is no camera app, and resolution is to large to y530 screen.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 7, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, where did you found the developer's clues?
> However I've been able to import contacts too, maybe I was too tired and I didn't manage to import them before for this reason.
> 
> Wifi problem is quite strange, because it can find the card, but it can't find some settings... The fact is that it seems that Huawei changed it from some others developers... Maybe we should take a look again to ZTE Kis 3 or Moto E...
> ...

Click to collapse



Comments of developer are on a post in htcmania.

I did not find a manifest for repo, but neither I search nor browse for it. Problems with wifi are strange, indeed, even logcat is not printing anything that glows for me; the only thing I find strange is, if CM is detecting wifi card, why I can't get the MAC adress from it? Oh, and it is not like your screenshot... sort of. What I see is something between what I should see and what you see. My phone is reporting this: #### - MOVISTAR



Kombuk said:


> Yes, but Wi-Fi dont work, You can make calls but you cant hear anything and there is no camera app.

Click to collapse



You can't hear and people you  call can't hear you. It is audio input output.

EDIT: My god... now I don't want to go back to stock firmware


----------



## filipchoche (Mar 7, 2015)

*I cant root my Huawei Y530-U00*

I have a Huawei Y530-UOO with a B515 Serbian Firmware and i cant root it. I tried with kingoroot, root genius, vroot and others it won't root. 
Any help??

Also... CAN I DOWNGRADE my B515 to B510 or any other firmware?


----------



## PieroV (Mar 7, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Comments of developer are on a post in htcmania.
> 
> I did not find a manifest for repo, but neither I search nor browse for it. Problems with wifi are strange, indeed, even logcat is not printing anything that glows for me; the only thing I find strange is, if CM is detecting wifi card, why I can't get the MAC adress from it? Oh, and it is not like your screenshot... sort of. What I see is something between what I should see and what you see. My phone is reporting this: #### - MOVISTAR
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, I missed this point... Or Google Translate wasn't able to translate it properly 
For Wifi problems use dmesg, which is the logcat for Linux kernel  

MAC Adresses on this CM are strange. I checked Bluetooth, everything works (pairing, sending and reciving files, tethering, audio gateway) but it sees a wrong MAC Address: 0C:37C:E1:B7:8F instead of D0:7A:B5:xx:xx:xx, which is Huawei too, but I think it's hardcoded somewhere...

And about coming back to stock... It's always a tragedy to me, too....
When I'll have calls I won't go back, and live without WiFi for some time...



Kombuk said:


> I see “telenor” on that place
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you! I don't know why but I can't see "3 ITA"... I'll try with another carrier SIM...



filipchoche said:


> I have a Huawei Y530-UOO with a B515 Serbian Firmware and i cant root it. I tried with kingoroot, root genius, vroot and others it won't root.
> Any help??

Click to collapse



I think you should be able to use SuperSU, as it seems B512 solved archive problems...


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 7, 2015)

that cm it`s awesome and is very very fast..........., i install a theme( work), telekom.ro is dysplayed , contact not sync, wifi not work
in attachemen are some screenshots


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 7, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Comments of developer are on a post in htcmania.
> 
> I did not find a manifest for repo, but neither I search nor browse for it. Problems with wifi are strange, indeed, even logcat is not printing anything that glows for me; the only thing I find strange is, if CM is detecting wifi card, why I can't get the MAC adress from it? Oh, and it is not like your screenshot... sort of. What I see is something between what I should see and what you see. My phone is reporting this: #### - MOVISTAR
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah me too, but i need calls and wifi


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 7, 2015)

That is github of the rom creator  https://github.com/EloYGomeZ


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 7, 2015)

*About this CM11*

@PieroV
Well i see provider name(ERONET).
But games wont start, Call of Duty Strike Team said its cant find resources even in app setting it said it 800mb used, Deus Ex The Fall just poping black screen, and battery is draining too fast  ,  but rom is incredible fast ^_^
Sometimes its just reboot, buuut i tryed to call with messenger and viber and call by that is working ))))
Sensor for calls are not working screen stay turn on after get close to ear


----------



## kikinda (Mar 7, 2015)

I think we need a forum section for y530, too much posts in this thread.


----------



## DonJonsonADX (Mar 8, 2015)

*This will maybe help a little *

About that CM and WIFI problem... you guys checked mac adr. ? if its like 11:22:33:44:55:66  they it is just reseted .. that info could be find in build.prop i think... .. I had same problem with my ZTE ATLAS W...and i solved problem easy with root browser (enabled all options on specific file "build.prop")and with some notepad apk(i have forgot name of that apk )  just edited parts with mac adresses in file and all problems solved,just like that.


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 8, 2015)

I found how to see contacts on CM 11. Go to Contacts app then add contacts, import from SIM card, select all and OK. (You already found that i dont see xD)
Also i installed google play but it keep crashing, tried to push camera app without success... Anyone know how to fix resolution?
EDIT: google apps work after instaling GAPP pack from cyanogenmod website.


----------



## PieroV (Mar 8, 2015)

I've think that I've found the problem of MAC Address: I think that CM doesn't mount /persist....

Whereas about call I'll try to record a call when I reflash CM again (or maybe can anyone of you do it please?)...
There are 4 possible behavior:

We can hear, but can't talk
We can't hear but we can talk
We can hear and talk (unlikely)
We can't do anything

If it's something like point 1 or 2 would be a great help...

XML should be correct, because ZTE has the same ours... And HAL should be "driver agnostic" ( https://source.android.com/devices/audio/ )...
I've seen that there are some ALSA libraries in /vendor, but I can't understand why, since ALSA is free software.



Kombuk said:


> I found how to see contacts on CM 11. Go to Contacts app then add contacts, import from SIM card, select all and OK. (You already found that i dont see xD)
> Also i installed google play but it keep crashing, tried to push camera app without success... Anyone know how to fix resolution?
> EDIT: google apps work after instaling GAPP pack from cyanogenmod website.

Click to collapse



Resolution seems to be actually ok, but fonts are too small for me...

EDIT: What about RIL, for you? http://www.kandroid.org/online-pdk/guide/telephony.html


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 8, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I've think that I've found the problem of MAC Address: I think that CM doesn't mount /persist....
> 
> Whereas about call I'll try to record a call when I reflash CM again (or maybe can anyone of you do it please?)...
> There are 4 possible behavior:
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to record a call but i dont hear anything 
 EDIT : Okay i tried with another app and i hear something  just a minute and i will know what 
EDIT 2: On record i can hear yourself but cant hear my sister...( I "talk" with her) so its the 2. We cant hear but we can talk


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## kikinda (Mar 8, 2015)

filipchoche said:


> I have a Huawei Y530-UOO with a B515 Serbian Firmware and i cant root it. I tried with kingoroot, root genius, vroot and others it won't root.
> Any help??
> 
> Also... CAN I DOWNGRADE my B515 to B510 or any other firmware?

Click to collapse



root with kingroot. 
probaj sa kingroot(ne kingo),ja sam samo sa tim uspeo.ako ne uspe iz prve probaj ponovo i uspece,kod mene je tako bilo. evo ti link http://www.xmodgames.com/androidhow-to-root-your-device-via-kingroot/


----------



## PieroV (Mar 8, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I tried to record a call but i dont hear anything
> EDIT : Okay i tried with another app and i hear something  just a minute and i will know what
> EDIT 2: On record i can hear yourself but cant hear my sister...( I "talk" with her) so its the 2. We cant hear but we can talk

Click to collapse



Thank you!
I forgot to write that VoIP should behave as calls and somebody was saying it worked (pheraps Lyrics11?)...
So HAL is good. I'll try to analyze phone app to better understand the problem... However as I said RIL seems to be the matter


----------



## ali60351 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Some more info*

Hi guys! I miss you all especially you CENTSOARER . My stupid university is totally killing my life. Have 2 assignments to complete within next 8 hours but I WILL SHARE THIS.

1.) Easy ways to root : Use Rootgenius  http://www.shuame.com/en/root/ or use iRoot www.mgyun.com/en/getvroot.

2.) Install apps with unsatisfied dependencies : Download apk (rename the apk to a simple one no spaces etc) using Internet or mobogenie ( be sure to disable the delete apk after install option ) and the copy paste them to /data/app folder using a root explorer

3.) Save some space : A common issue for Y530 with an easy solution . Install Link2SD https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.buak.Link2SD&hl=en. Open it and select the filter to Updated and then long press on each app until a menu pop up and select Integrate update into system. After you do them all update. If some app refuses to work delete it ( with the same app ) and grab it from google play.

I'll be seeing you guys. I'm learing Computer Science for you guys 
Now back to work.


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 8, 2015)

Where i can set external sd card as main storage  ?


----------



## ali60351 (Mar 8, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Where i can set external sd card as main storage  ?

Click to collapse



Go to settings app , open storage and select default storage as SD card

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 8, 2015)

ali60351 said:


> Go to settings app , open storage and select default storage as SD card
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



oh sorry i dont say on CM11 not on stock xD . anyone know?


----------



## ali60351 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Keyboard*

Hi guys I found a RAM friendly keyboard which looks nice and simple. It has auto correct and prediction but no swipe. You will like it if you are bored with the stock one. The apk is attached.


----------



## PieroV (Mar 8, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> oh sorry i dont say on CM11 not on stock xD . anyone know?

Click to collapse



It should be on storage, there should be a checkbox to use external SD as main storage... But I haven't checked on our CM...
About recording: I've just checked, but the code is quite opaque, there's a stream whose aim is only providing recording feature.
And about RIL I'm getting more confused: this is for sure a free software library (we *have* sources in hardware/ril, and it's released under Apache 2), but G630 guys shipped as a proprietary library... However there's not trace of audio mixer or stream, only the recording one, if I have correctly understood, but it's "external", which means some other library must provide it... Proprietary qualcomm RIL, maybe?
We should try to replace RILD with free one and Huawei blobs with some other Snapdragon built on KitKat...


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 8, 2015)

*cm11*

@PieroV
Sure calls by other apps are working, tested many of them, most of games are working, not sure about phone calls, recording i can hear my self  ...

Edit:And jack for headphones are not working, tryed to make call witb headphones but cm11 didnt reaconise it


----------



## ali60351 (Mar 9, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> oh sorry i dont say on CM11 not on stock xD . anyone know?

Click to collapse



See if this helps http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/general/xl-guide-install-link2sd-xperia-l-rom-t2752119

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eldin_96 (Mar 9, 2015)

*cwm problem*

I tried to flash cwm and ended up with blue blinking led.. When I try to turn my phone on it starts blinking, also I've tried holding Vol+ and Power, Vol+ and Vol- & Power but nothing happens.
Also my PC didn't recognize my phone, adb is not working, fastboot not working.. tried it on my laptop too. What should I do? help me ASAP please


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 9, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> I tried to flash cwm and ended up with blue blinking led.. When I try to turn my phone on it starts blinking, also I've tried holding Vol+ and Power, Vol+ and Vol- & Power but nothing happens.
> Also my PC didn't recognize my phone, adb is not working, fastboot not working.. tried it on my laptop too. What should I do? help me ASAP please

Click to collapse



If tou can enter fastboot, try to flash stock recovery than do a dload method. If you cant enter fastboot i dont have any idea.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alfcup (Mar 9, 2015)

I notice that Huawei update G6 for 4.4.
I believe it's  compatible with ours Y530...


----------



## PieroV (Mar 9, 2015)

We finally have WiFi  
Just adb shell as root (you'll need to enable it from Settings -> Super User).
Open a Terminal/CMD Prompt, then exec ADB shell, then:

```
su -
mount -o rw,remount /system
cd /system/etc/firmware/wlan/prima
ln  -s WCNSS_hw_wlan_nv.bin WCNSS_qcom_wlan_nv.bin
```
It worked to me, but I had moved WCNSS_hw_wlan_nv.bin directly to qcom. It just turned into a reboot loop, so I removed it and copied again from vendor blobs and renamed to its old name. I copied Y530, but I think that all files are equal, so definitely, commands I wrote above should work, otherwise tell me.

Still problems with calls. Changing RIL doesn't work...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 9, 2015)

alfcup said:


> I notice that Huawei update G6 for 4.4.
> I believe it's  compatible with ours Y530...

Click to collapse



G630?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 9, 2015)

alfcup said:


> I notice that Huawei update G6 for 4.4.
> I believe it's  compatible with ours Y530...

Click to collapse



What a good news!
Actually it should be Snapdragon 400 (like Y300 and G510), but it seems that actually it's half and half, and in kernel sources there are G6 DTSes...
http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/tech-specs/g6-u10-en.htm : It is MSM8x12, therefore the same as G630!!


----------



## alfcup (Mar 9, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> G630?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





PieroV said:


> What a good news!
> Actually it should be Snapdragon 400 (like Y300 and G510), but it seems that actually it's half and half, and in kernel sources there are G6 DTSes...

Click to collapse



And we have kernel too.


```
http://en.ui.vmall.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=59
```


----------



## PieroV (Mar 9, 2015)

alfcup said:


> And we have kernel too.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! However this source code seems to be for G6 4G... There are two version of G6... One is G6-U10, the other one is G6-L11... Some sites reported update for G6-U10, some others for G6-L11, but now it seems it's for G6 4G. G6-U10 would have been better


----------



## alfcup (Mar 9, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Thanks! However this source code seems to be for G6 4G... There are two version of G6... One is G6-U10, the other one is G6-L11... Some sites reported update for G6-U10, some others for G6-L11, but now it seems it's for G6 4G. G6-U10 would have been better

Click to collapse



I extracted  the update and it says ro.product.model=HUAWEI G6-U10 

Edit: Maybe the link i pointed it's not the right one


----------



## PieroV (Mar 9, 2015)

alfcup said:


> I extracted  the update and it says ro.product.model=HUAWEI G6-U10
> 
> Edit: Maybe the link i pointed it's not the right one

Click to collapse



I've checked but it's the only G6...
However I've checked quicly kernel sources...
They don't contain Y530 nor G630 DTSes, but Adreno 305 is still Adreno 305, which is quite useful, since "The Adreno 302 is a slightly lower clocked version of the Adreno 305" ( http://www.notebookcheck.net/Qualcomm-Adreno-302.116215.0.html )... Indeed there are patches I've seen before, for example inversion mode on framebuffer.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## alfcup (Mar 9, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I've checked but it's the only G6...
> However I've checked quicly kernel sources...
> They don't contain Y530 nor G630 DTSes, but Adreno 305 is still Adreno 305, which is quite useful, since "The Adreno 302 is a slightly lower clocked version of the Adreno 305" ( http://www.notebookcheck.net/Qualcomm-Adreno-302.116215.0.html )... Indeed there are patches I've seen before, for example inversion mode on framebuffer.

Click to collapse



If you want too check out here´s the link for the rom:

```
http://android-host.de/HUAWEI/G6/G6-U10/B330.zip
```

It´s 4.4.2-EMUI 3.0

For the others careful. This is for G6-U10 not for Y530


----------



## PieroV (Mar 9, 2015)

alfcup said:


> If you want too check out here´s the link for the rom:
> 
> ```
> http://android-host.de/HUAWEI/G6/G6-U10/B330.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed in the zip there's G6-U10, so it might be useful to check.
I've downloaded old kernel for G6, just to check if it was similar and only boot was different, but their old kernel was newer than ours for sure (just check copyright and you'll have the answer).
Unluckily it's UPDATE.APP format, so it will require some tools (windows only  ) to extract it, I'll try later. /system/build.prop, ramdisk and other things could be useful.
I'm thinking of updating some proprietary blobs of G630 CyanogenMod, maybe they'll solve our problems...


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 9, 2015)

PieroV said:


> We finally have WiFi
> Just adb shell as root (you'll need to enable it from Settings -> Super User).
> Open a Terminal/CMD Prompt, then exec ADB shell, then:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks  It works. Now i can use it every day


----------



## alfcup (Mar 9, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Indeed in the zip there's G6-U10, so it might be useful to check.
> I've downloaded old kernel for G6, just to check if it was similar and only boot was different, but their old kernel was newer than ours for sure (just check copyright and you'll have the answer).
> Unluckily it's UPDATE.APP format, so it will require some tools (windows only  ) to extract it, I'll try later. /system/build.prop, ramdisk and other things could be useful.
> I'm thinking of updating some proprietary blobs of G630 CyanogenMod, maybe they'll solve our problems...

Click to collapse



If you want i can upload the UPDATE.APP in any format you want because i already extracted it.


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 9, 2015)

Guys can someone check is possible to swap betwen internal sd and external sd storage in CyanogenMod 11. Only 700 MB in internal i have 8GB SD card but i cant use it


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Guys can someone check is possible to swap betwen internal sd and external sd storage in CyanogenMod 11. Only 700 MB in internal i have 8GB SD card but i cant use it

Click to collapse



I can use SD card for obb files.
But didnt try move apk at sd...

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




PieroV said:


> We finally have WiFi
> Just adb shell as root (you'll need to enable it from Settings -> Super User).
> Open a Terminal/CMD Prompt, then exec ADB shell, then:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yaaaay its working, wifi is here, and what about sync build.prop to y530?


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 9, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> I can use SD card for obb files.
> But didnt try move apk at sd...

Click to collapse



Hmmm. How? XD also G sensor dont work 

Sent from my unknown using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Hmmm. How? XD also G sensor dont work
> 
> Sent from my unknown using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just like stock one, just put it there and it will work, it using both for apk/~obb data.


----------



## PieroV (Mar 9, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Guys can someone check is possible to swap betwen internal sd and external sd storage in CyanogenMod 11. Only 700 MB in internal i have 8GB SD card but i cant use it

Click to collapse



Sorry, there isn't...
You can move some apps (for example speedtest...).
Otherwise you can use Link2SD or format your SD to ext4 and modify fstab...
When we fix other things we could check if there's a way...

EDIT: I've unpacked G6 ROM. It's for 3G G6, on build.prop there's MSM8610, which is quite good.
However they haven't released GPL sources. I'm not sure the ROM is public yet.

I've tried to flash it quickly using both fastboot and dd, but it failed in both cases.
Let's just wait for some other developments or if somebody is more interested in trying...

I've tried RIL blobs on CM, too, but they didn't work, they just made network unreachable.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 9, 2015)

build.prop is calling a library which name is libril-qc-qmi-1.so but this library is absent from this directory and is not in /system/lib either. It has to do somehow with RIL. Could someone get this library from stock firmware and push it to /vendor/lib and see what happens after a reboot and or factory reset?

Sent from my unknown using xda app-developers app


----------



## Darko46 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just a second, is CM11 finally done for Y530 or you still testing ? 



PieroV said:


> Hi guys, since I've some problems with G630 CM 11 building, I've tried again the working build.
> I have a theory about calls: I think that it has problems with SIM managing.
> Here's some clue:
> * it can't read SIM contacts
> ...

Click to collapse




Someone already tried this ? Will this work on Y530 ? I'm looking for any rom that is better than stock on Y530.

Just 1 more question. Know someone how to turn off camera shooter sound on this phone ? When my phone is in silent mode camera shooter sound is still on  Thanks in advance


----------



## TotalErikas (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey guys ! I wan't to install the Custom Stock ROM by CENTSOARER . However I have no idea how can I get CWM running , can anyone help me ? I have an unlocked bootloader, and a rooted B510 firmware.


----------



## PieroV (Mar 9, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> build.prop is calling a library which name is libril-qc-qmi-1.so but this library is absent from this directory and is not in /system/lib either. It has to do somehow with RIL. Could someone get this library from stock firmware and push it to /vendor/lib and see what happens after a reboot and or factory reset?
> 
> Sent from my unknown using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It is in /system/vendor/lib...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 9, 2015)

TotalErikas said:


> Hey guys ! I wan't to install the Custom Stock ROM by CENTSOARER . However I have no idea how can I get CWM running , can anyone help me ? I have an unlocked bootloader, and a rooted B510 firmware.

Click to collapse



It is there, indeed. Could be mediaserver related? I am really out of ideas 

Sent from my unknown using xda app-developers app


----------



## filipchoche (Mar 10, 2015)

kikinda said:


> root with kingroot.
> probaj sa kingroot(ne kingo),ja sam samo sa tim uspeo.ako ne uspe iz prve probaj ponovo i uspece,kod mene je tako bilo. evo ti link http://www.xmodgames.com/androidhow-to-root-your-device-via-kingroot/

Click to collapse




IT DOESN'T WORK.  WHY THE HELL I INSTALL THAT ****ING B515 ! ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS? PLEASE.. I'M HELPLESS :/:crying:


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 10, 2015)

*systemUI lost*

hlw everyone,
I have deleted  systemUI.apk via Root Explorer on my Huawei Y530-U00 on mistake.As a result I found that i have no notification bar yet on my screen top.after a while I found some horror that my screenshot taking process is not working.Beside ,I lost wallpaper and incoming call appearence .:crying:
is there any way to get them back.Experts kindly help me.I am a novice user ,I am at a loss what I can do now.....
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 10, 2015)

mahathir999 said:


> hlw everyone,
> I have deleted  systemUI.apk via Root Explorer on my Huawei Y530-U00 on mistake.As a result I found that i have no notification bar yet on my screen top.after a while I found some horror that my screenshot taking process is not working.Beside ,I lost wallpaper and incoming call appearence .:crying:
> is there any way to get them back.Experts kindly help me.I am a novice user ,I am at a loss what I can do now.....
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Seems like you are rooted already. Don't do anything for now, you only need to get SystemUI back. Do you have any clue what firmware version you were/are running?


----------



## PieroV (Mar 10, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> It is there, indeed. Could be mediaserver related? I am really out of ideas
> 
> Sent from my unknown using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well, changing with one from KitKat doesn't work, but I haven't checked linked libraries, maybe if we try again with ZTE KIS 3/Moto E we can use ldd to find what libraries are needed by RIL libraries, and replace them too.
I don't think Mediaserver is the culprit, as Hangouts and many other apps work...

I found the problem with G6 ROM, we need to repack boot.img to include dt.img. We could say that it worked, as it continued boot from fastboot, but the only result was boot loop...



filipchoche said:


> IT DOESN'T WORK.  WHY THE HELL I INSTALL THAT ****ING B515 ! ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS? PLEASE.. I'M HELPLESS :/:crying:

Click to collapse



Why don't you try with SuperSU? Some users told that it works in B512, so should in B515 too (I had already suggested you to use it!)... And please don't write again in capslock...

EDIT: I've tried to replace all libraries that are linked by ril, but that doesn't work... I have no ideas now...


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 10, 2015)

filipchoche said:


> IT DOESN'T WORK.  WHY THE HELL I INSTALL THAT ****ING B515 ! ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS? PLEASE.. I'M HELPLESS :/:crying:

Click to collapse



Flash clockworkmod recovery with fastboot.

```
fastboot flash recovery (recoveryname).img
```
Then make folder on SD Card "clockworkmod"(without quotes) and inside them make folder "backup"
Then downloaded rom put inside backup, rom need to be called something like "1970-1-1.~~".
Then restore CENTSOARER modified rom with CWM and u have root and well optimisied rom.

Note: Dont write in "CAPSLOCK" please.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 10, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I've tried to replace all libraries that are linked by ril, but that doesn't work... I have no ideas now...

Click to collapse



Yesterday I did the same with Moto E stable unofficial but only with very specific audio (not RIL related) libraries in /system/lib/hw, did not work.
I have found some cases with a similar problem than ours, but fixes are just rebooting, puting in/out a mic, replacing some library, etc. 

There must be a more obvious thing. When you receive a call there is an AUDIO_MOD_IN_CALL registry in logcat, this is for silencing any other app during call, but my guess is this is taking out in-call audio too. How could we change this behaviour? What wanted to say eloy with XML profiles related to radio? 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 10, 2015)

No....I have no relevent info about my mobile firmware.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jehemera (Mar 10, 2015)

*huawei y530*



TotalErikas said:


> Hey guys ! I wan't to install the Custom Stock ROM by CENTSOARER . However I have no idea how can I get CWM running , can anyone help me ? I have an unlocked bootloader, and a rooted B510 firmware.

Click to collapse



its explained in posts; 712 and 716 in page 72.


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 10, 2015)

I tried to get back my systemUI via Root Explorer but I failed several times.My friend ask me to flash it.Is it solve the problem????

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jehemera (Mar 10, 2015)

*huawei y530*



mahathir999 said:


> I tried to get back my systemUI via Root Explorer but I failed several times.My friend ask me to flash it.Is it solve the problem????
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



download this; http://consumer.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=27255&version=50604&siteCode=my
extract it and put dload folder to external sd.
power off phone and press hold all buttons and system will fresh installed.
you will lose all your data , pls save/backup before .


----------



## PieroV (Mar 10, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yesterday I did the same with Moto E stable unofficial but only with very specific audio (not RIL related) libraries in /system/lib/hw, did not work.
> I have found some cases with a similar problem than ours, but fixes are just rebooting, puting in/out a mic, replacing some library, etc.
> 
> There must be a more obvious thing. When you receive a call there is an AUDIO_MOD_IN_CALL registry in logcat, this is for silencing any other app during call, but my guess is this is taking out in-call audio too. How could we change this behaviour? What wanted to say eloy with XML profiles related to radio?
> ...

Click to collapse



There is an XML with mixer configuration, but it's the same as KIS 3...
Why don't we update blobs with those ones from new firmware?
If they run in G6-U10, they should go to ours, too, or we can restore a backup if they don't.



mahathir999 said:


> I tried to get back my systemUI via Root Explorer but I failed several times.My friend ask me to flash it.Is it solve the problem????
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you have rooted you can use adb shell to remount /system in RW...
Or if your bootloader is unlocked you can push it from CWM...

EDIT: About blobs: they don't work. There isn't a reboot loop, but they don't boot and there are just crashes in all services...
We are still using JB kernel and some JB APIs, so it's just a mess....
I am thinking of waiting next developments of KK for G6, then see if they can help us

EDIT 2: What about this?


> D/CallHandlerServiceProxy( 1056): CallHandlerService not conneccted. Skipping onAudioModeChange().
> D/CallHandlerServiceProxy( 1056): CallHandlerService not conneccted. SkippingonSupportedAudioModeChange().
> D/CallHandlerServiceProxy( 1056): CallHandlerService not connected.  Enqueue update.

Click to collapse


----------



## kikinda (Mar 10, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2695356 can this help somehow to make custom rom for y530?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 10, 2015)

PieroV said:


> EDIT 2: What about this?

Click to collapse



I think you just found the problem with those CallHandlerService logs. Seems like others share the frustration:







I found a similar problem which Sultanxda tried to debug some months ago. I find particularly interesting his last post in this stalled thread, they had the same exact problem than us with a qualcomm board. Maybe you could get something useful from it. Sultanxda has some impresive numbers, not a novice developer at all.


----------



## gualo811 (Mar 11, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> I can use SD card for obb files.
> But didnt try move apk at sd...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse


 @PieroV help me please yo do work WiFi i cant i dont now what i do wrong


----------



## ali60351 (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a confusion here. Is it the KitKat ROM or lollipop ROM we are waiting for? I'd love to have the new app switcher. Anyways my favorite ROM is paranoid android.


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 11, 2015)

ali60351 said:


> I have a confusion here. Is it the KitKat ROM or lollipop ROM we are waiting for? I'd love to have the new app switcher. Anyways my favorite ROM is paranoid android.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'd say anything greater than 4.3 would be appreciated. But I don't understand your question, the almost working ROM is CM11 based on Android 4.4.4 KK. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joerack (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello, I just bought a used huawei Y530 that is tim branded and I would like to root and unbrand it.

Could you please help me? 

my firmware version is 4.3 B191


----------



## ali60351 (Mar 11, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I'd say anything greater than 4.3 would be appreciated. But I don't understand your question, the almost working ROM is CM11 based on Android 4.4.4 KK.

Click to collapse



You're right anything better that 4.3 is good. Plus its CM so its way too good.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi guys, I've searched on the net for audio architecture and RIL in Android.
As far as I understood RIL doesn't provide any audio packet, there's a direct (digital) connection between modem and audio. Modem sends PCM to Audio card, which makes absolutely sense.
RIL sends only packets like you got SMS, a call is incoming, or you can request to make a call and it replies that it's doing it...

I'm thinking that EloyGomez was right and we there's some error in stream ids, or something like that, but I don't know yet details of audio architecture...


----------



## gualo811 (Mar 11, 2015)

@PieroV please help me i cant fix de WiFi error in cm11 can you xplain me por help me i do de proceso but i think i do wrong because dont work


----------



## PieroV (Mar 11, 2015)

gualo811 said:


> @PieroV please help me i cant fix de WiFi error in cm11 can you xplain me por help me i do de proceso but i think i do wrong because dont work

Click to collapse



Could you be more specific, please?

For developers: this is the diff between original Y530 kernel sound directory and G630 one: http://pastebin.com/PKykaS1v
I don't understand the reason of all these modifications...
And I don't understand where the Mixer XML comes from.... Maybe there are actually errors in it...


----------



## gualo811 (Mar 11, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Could you be more specific, please?
> 
> For developers: this is the diff between original Y530 kernel sound directory and G630 one: http://pastebin.com/PKykaS1v
> I don't understand the reason of all these modifications...
> And I don't understand where the Mixer XML comes from.... Maybe there are actually errors in it...

Click to collapse


 @PieroV i dont understant well the tutorial  i dont speak english well but i understar un cmd ok the móvil write first Adb the su - etc ? This is correct? If this is correct when i put the line mount -o rw etc the programa tell me that dont mount and i write al the lines  AnD the final dont hapend nothing restar the phone and not working de wifi


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 11, 2015)

gualo811 said:


> @PieroV please help me i cant fix de WiFi error in cm11 can you xplain me por help me i do de proceso but i think i do wrong because dont work

Click to collapse



I will upload it tommorow with wifi working a cm11...


----------



## ReSP01 (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a little bit of a problem here. I still haven't got the unlock code after 5 days.

Here's what I did:
-used PieroV's template
-checked all the data
-didn't sent it from gmail-or hotmail (mail.com)
-sent it to [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]
-checked trash and spam folders

And nothing.....


----------



## filipchoche (Mar 11, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Flash clockworkmod recovery with fastboot.
> 
> ```
> fastboot flash recovery (recoveryname).img
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you explain to me how exactly to do that? Btw my phone is not rooted and bootloader unlocked. Thanks again

I'm sorry for writting in capslock


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 11, 2015)

gualo811 said:


> @PieroV i dont understant well the tutorial  i dont speak english well but i understar un cmd ok the móvil write first Adb the su - etc ? This is correct? If this is correct when i put the line mount -o rw etc the programa tell me that dont mount and i write al the lines  AnD the final dont hapend nothing restar the phone and not working de wifi

Click to collapse



Explaining PieroV's instructions in spanish ahead. 

Asumo que el español es tu lengua materna por un par de palabras que se te colaron en el mensaje citado. Lo primero que debes hacer es abrir una ventana de comandos en un directorio que contenga el ejecutable adb.exe (Shift+clic derecho en la carpeta donde esté adb.exe, abrir una ventana de comandos). 

Una vez en la ventana de comandos debes llamar el shell de ADB con la orden "adb shell". El prompt va a cambiar, ya no aparecerá el directorio donde se encuentra el adb.exe. En el shell de ADB escribes "su",  das enter y nuevamente el prompt cambiará a algo que finalice con el símbolo "#". 
En este punto puedes comenzar a copiar y
pegar, línea por línea, los comandos que PieroV indica, con excepción del primero (su -c). 

También puedes esperar un rato, Lyrics11 va  subir la compilación con el fix incluido. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## kikinda (Mar 11, 2015)

ReSP01 said:


> I have a little bit of a problem here. I still haven't got the unlock code after 5 days.
> 
> Here's what I did:
> -used PieroV's template
> ...

Click to collapse



Use this guide to get your unlock code http://actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei this example is for g630 but it works for our y530 to.


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 12, 2015)

Recently,I have lost my SystemUI few days ago.Then I flash my phone to fix it.And it works.Thanks to @jehemera.
Before flashing,Once I rooted my mobile via towelroot.But after flashing,I tried towelroot again.But this time it does not work.Is there any way to root it.
My previous firmware was B187..but now it's B512

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sag27 (Mar 12, 2015)

*Resolución CM11*

buenas a todos.. 

la resolución se arregla agregando una linea al build.prop del CM11

ro.sf.lcd_density=218

y queda bien.. a mi parecer

no me aguante y termine probando la rom
es increible.


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 12, 2015)

*CM WIFI*

I have very bad upload speed 30.1kb/s, so 500mgb will take me too much time...
For these who dont know how to make wifi working on CM11.

1.) First you install CM11[need to have clockworkmod(CWM)] 
2.)After you installed and booted CM11 open the menu and open terminal.
3.)Then in terminal write first and press "↲":

```
su -
```
4.)After you got root permission in Terminal then write this line in Terminal and press "↲":

```
mount -o rw,remount /system
```
5.)After inputed that write this in terminal and press "↲":

```
cd /system/etc/firmware/wlan/prima
```
6.)And after that add this last line and press( Note: this ln, its lowercase "L" and "N") "↲":

```
ln  -s WCNSS_hw_wlan_nv.bin WCNSS_qcom_wlan_nv.bin
```

After doing that wifi should be enabled..


----------



## filipchoche (Mar 12, 2015)

*Huawei y530-u00 B515*

I know that i'm verry borring but what should i do.. I need to root my phone because this way i cant install Facebook because it wont support live images, I cant change wallpaper, My notification bar is gone, It doesnt worth anything this way. Can you please help me? 

One more question can you tell me can i install CENTOASER firmware if my phone isnt rooted?


----------



## kikinda (Mar 12, 2015)

Try first unlock bootloader and then try to root.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 12, 2015)

filipchoche said:


> I know that i'm verry borring but what should i do.. I need to root my phone because this way i cant install Facebook because it wont support live images, I cant change wallpaper, My notification bar is gone, It doesnt worth anything this way. Can you please help me?
> 
> One more question can you tell me can i install CENTOASER firmware if my phone isnt rooted?

Click to collapse



Yes, but on the other habd you need to unlock your bootloader and install CWM.  Go to the wiki if you haven't done these. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Mar 12, 2015)

Anyone can post the link of the cm11 and how to install with CWM,and wich bugs have?


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 12, 2015)

ako9 said:


> Anyone can post the link of the cm11 and how to install with CWM,and wich bugs have?

Click to collapse



Look last 10 pages you have everything explained...


----------



## filipchoche (Mar 12, 2015)

When i try to update newest version of Facebook it's showing this message *application requires feature(s) not available on your device*. Is there any solution or my phone doesn't support newest Facebook update?


----------



## ako9 (Mar 12, 2015)

why the camera don't work?


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 13, 2015)

I want to install CM 11..but i failed to root it .Towelroot has failed.Kindly notify me the way of rooting.
IS there any need to unlock bootlader to install CW11 @CENTSOARER.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 13, 2015)

N





filipchoche said:


> When i try to update newest version of Facebook it's showing this message *application requires feature(s) not available on your device*. Is there any solution or my phone doesn't support newest Facebook update?

Click to collapse



Our phone model is some sort of moronic smartphone and does not support live wallpapers and I don't know why but Facebook for Android is asking for live wallpapers to install the most recent versions. As I see it you have three options: 

1) If you are not rooted:  install an older version of Facebook for Android and configure Play Store to not update it automatically. 
2) If you are rooted: push or copy the latest apk file to /data/app
3) If you are an advanced user/hacker: find a workaround to bypass this situation and share. I would say that changing some build.prop parameters will solve this, but I really don't use Live Wallpapers and certainly, if an app that is not a Live Wallpaper itself is making Live Wallpaper support mandatory, well, I wouldn't install it anyway. 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------




mahathir999 said:


> I want to install CM 11..but i failed to root it .Towelroot has failed.Kindly notify me the way of rooting.
> IS there any need to unlock bootlader to install CW11 @CENTSOARER.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> I have very bad upload speed 30.1kb/s, so 500mgb will take me too much time...
> For these who dont know how to make wifi working on CM11.
> 
> 1.) First you install CM11[need to have clockworkmod(CWM)]
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks , that work 
any news about audio in call

---------- Post added at 05:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------




sag27 said:


> buenas a todos..
> 
> la resolución se arregla agregando una linea al build.prop del CM11
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 i don`t find that line


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 13, 2015)

[/COLOR]
 i don`t find that line[/QUOTE]

You need to add it. Anyway there is an option to set font size in Settings. Not sure if they behave similar or equal. 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 13, 2015)

a new bug , any instaled camera app not work

---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 AM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> [/COLOR]
> i don`t find that line

Click to collapse



You need to add it. Anyway there is an option to set font size in Settings. Not sure if they behave similar or equal. 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app[/QUOTE]
thanks , i add that line AND SET TO 190  and work. , any news about audio in call ?? @CENTSOARER


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 13, 2015)

*GAPPS*

gapps for cm who work fine  , sync the contact , install magazin play , not all google unuseful app,  it`s very good


----------



## ako9 (Mar 13, 2015)

anyone know hot to fix calls and camera?


----------



## ReSP01 (Mar 13, 2015)

kikinda said:


> Use this guide to get your unlock code actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei this example is for g630 but it works for our y530 to.

Click to collapse



IT WORKDED!!! Finally, I've benn waiting for way too long.

Thank you so much.


----------



## alfcup (Mar 13, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Sorry, there isn't...
> You can move some apps (for example speedtest...).
> Otherwise you can use Link2SD or format your SD to ext4 and modify fstab...
> When we fix other things we could check if there's a way...
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is the GPL sources of the G6-U00.
G6.kernel_[Android 4.4.2].tar.gz

I don't understand much of porting roms but i'm avaiable to learn and help in anything you need.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Can we find anythong here https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/plugins/servlet/mobile#issue/CYAN-5728   about audio in call ??

Or maybe here http://androidforums.com/threads/ms323-cyanogenmod-development-thread.881497/ . Is for lg l70 msm8210. Adreno302 device


----------



## PieroV (Mar 13, 2015)

alfcup said:


> Here is the GPL sources of the G6-U00.
> G6.kernel_[Android 4.4.2].tar.gz
> 
> I don't understand much of porting roms but i'm avaiable to learn and help in anything you need.

Click to collapse



Thanks man!!!! It really is a kernel compatible with our device!
Where did you find it?
And what's more it has .git directory! This means we can have a very good diff from the CodeAurora kernel they used.
I'll compile it as soon as possible, however I think that we'll have a regression at first



ciubi93 said:


> Can we find anythong here https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/plugins/servlet/mobile#issue/CYAN-5728   about audio in call ??
> 
> Or maybe here http://androidforums.com/threads/ms323-cyanogenmod-development-thread.881497/ . Is for lg l70 msm8210. Adreno302 device

Click to collapse



We'll see with new kernel if something works 

Original kernel: https://github.com/mifl/android_kernel_qcom_msm/tree/LNX.LA.3.5.3.4-00900-8x10.0


----------



## kikinda (Mar 13, 2015)

We are waiting a new rom now


----------



## ako9 (Mar 13, 2015)

any fix for calls and camera?i need a daily use phone but i can't, i fix wifi


----------



## PieroV (Mar 13, 2015)

ako9 said:


> any fix for calls and camera?i need a daily use phone but i can't, i fix wifi

Click to collapse



Sorry man, but nobody said CM is ready for daily use... We said the contrary, quite... always.
For everybody: *these builds are for developers only*.


----------



## kikinda (Mar 13, 2015)

All in one place help for serbian(also croatian, bosnian and montenegro) users.  Root, recovery, bootloader unlock and other for huawei y530 http://pizdarijewap.com/viewtopic.php?p=85379


----------



## alfcup (Mar 13, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Thanks man!!!! It really is a kernel compatible with our device!
> Where did you find it?
> And what's more it has .git directory! This means we can have a very good diff from the CodeAurora kernel they used.
> I'll compile it as soon as possible, however I think that we'll have a regression at first
> ...

Click to collapse



I found it in Huawei servers.
If you compiled it with success and after everything is working we can update the kernel and apply the patches again, i think..
But first thing it's try to make it work.
Tell me if you need any help.


----------



## Leo P (Mar 13, 2015)

*No such file or directory*



Lycris11 said:


> I have very bad upload speed 30.1kb/s, so 500mgb will take me too much time...
> For these who dont know how to make wifi working on CM11.
> 
> 1.) First you install CM11[need to have clockworkmod(CWM)]
> ...

Click to collapse



Help when i put all the commands it tell me ``no such file or directory´´


----------



## PieroV (Mar 13, 2015)

Leo P said:


> Help when i put all the commands it tell me ``no such file or directory´´

Click to collapse



It's not In, its ln (lowercase L, it means link)


----------



## Leo P (Mar 13, 2015)

PieroV said:


> It's not In, its ln (lowercase L, it means link)

Click to collapse



Yes!!! Now i have wifi 
Thanks a lot!: D


----------



## PieroV (Mar 14, 2015)

Marry Pi Day guys 
As a present I've uploaded the first KitKat kernel based CWM: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5Q2EydGFoVUxldms&authuser=1
It took me lots of time because there was a bug with a "feature" (only aestethic maybe?) from Huawei: there were some lines of code that prevented display reset at boot stage, therefore recovery process needed to be restarted, otherwise there was no graphics.
Another small bug is that (VBox at least) continued to see the phone as G630, but I don't know why...

ASAP I'll upload the kernel source code to a GitHub repo.

About system building: I'm having a problem with audio_effects.h. It seems that EloyGomez had it, too, but I don't understand how he solved....


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 14, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Marry Pi Day guys
> As a present I've uploaded the first KitKat kernel based CWM: https://drive.google.com/drive/u/1/#folders/0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M
> It took me lots of time because there was a bug with a "feature" (only aestethic maybe?) from Huawei: there were some lines of code that prevented display reset at boot stage, therefore recovery process needed to be restarted, otherwise there was no graphics.
> Another small bug is that (VBox at least) continued to see the phone as G630, but I don't know why...
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't download from google drive. Please upload to a mirror. Please. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 14, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Can't download from google drive. Please upload to a mirror. Please.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry, that was my own link.
This one should be the public: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5Q2EydGFoVUxldms&authuser=1 (I've changed it in the old post, too).


----------



## Leo P (Mar 14, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Sorry, that was my own link.
> This one should be the publicI've changed it in the old post, too).

Click to collapse



And how can i install it?


----------



## ReSP01 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've installed CM11, and it's awesome.

But some of the sensors including:
-accelometer
-light
-magnetic field
-oriantation
-proximity

are not working.


----------



## ako9 (Mar 14, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Marry Pi Day guys
> As a present I've uploaded the first KitKat kernel based CWM: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5Q2EydGFoVUxldms&authuser=1
> It took me lots of time because there was a bug with a "feature" (only aestethic maybe?) from Huawei: there were some lines of code that prevented display reset at boot stage, therefore recovery process needed to be restarted, otherwise there was no graphics.
> Another small bug is that (VBox at least) continued to see the phone as G630, but I don't know why...
> ...

Click to collapse



wich version is this CWM?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 14, 2015)

ako9 said:


> wich version is this CWM?

Click to collapse



Same, with KK kernel. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 14, 2015)

New GitHub kernel repo (if anyone interested): https://github.com/PieroV/android_kernel_huawei_msm8x1x
Please note that this kernel is quite useless, you can't replace your JB kernel with this (you can't neither in CM11 nor in stock).

At the moment I'm facing this problem: http://pastie.org/pastes/9733195
If anybody gets a clue I'm here  (the missing file is in kernel/include/linux/sound, but I don't know how to make compiler see it)
@CENTSOARER : Could you download the CWM finally or should I mirror it?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 14, 2015)

PieroV said:


> New GitHub kernel repo (if anyone interested): https://github.com/PieroV/android_kernel_huawei_msm8x1x
> Please note that this kernel is quite useless, you can't replace your JB kernel with this (you can't neither in CM11 nor in stock).
> 
> At the moment I'm facing this problem: http://pastie.org/pastes/9733195
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I could and flashed it already. With this kernel CWM does not prompt you to fix su / root as with CWM based on stock kernel. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrodadoy (Mar 15, 2015)

*Install CM11*

Hi friends could you please tell me how to install CM11? I would like to try it even knowing there are still bugs.

what a great job are you doing guys.

I already installed @censOARER STOK MOD V2 in the phones of my children.




CENTSOARER said:


> Yes I could and flashed it already. With this kernel CWM does not prompt you to fix su / root as with CWM based on stock kernel.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 15, 2015)

jrodadoy said:


> Hi friends could you please tell me how to install CM11? I would like to try it even knowing there are still bugs.
> 
> what a great job are you doing guys.
> 
> I already installed @censOARER STOK MOD V2 in the phones of my children.

Click to collapse



Download it, open it go into meta inf>google>android>updater script. Open updater script with notepad and in first lone you will se “g630”.Change it into “y530”. Save changes and put zip in sdcard. Reboot into cwm, wipe data, wipe cache then install zip from sdcard and select cyanogenmod. Reboot  first booting can take some minutes...

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 16, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> N
> 
> Our phone model is some sort of moronic smartphone and does not support live wallpapers and I don't know why but Facebook for Android is asking for live wallpapers to install the most recent versions. As I see it you have three options:
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## PieroV (Mar 16, 2015)

mahathir999 said:


> CENTSOARER said:
> 
> 
> > N
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 16, 2015)

O





PieroV said:


> mahathir999 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to install Cyanogenmod or CENTSOARER's ROM you don't need to root. The things you need are a backup, bootloader unlock code, fastboot (with its drivers, if you are on Windows, in Linux they aren't needed), some patience, and, again, a backup, as *unlocking the bootloader erases all your data*.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## lilindian16 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Working root method*



inform900 said:


> I'm too disappointed that I can't root it and install new ROM, among other things.

Click to collapse



I unlocked the boot loader and then using a windows 7 PC with android drivers installed, I used root genius to gain root access and it worked. I now have xposed running and I use swapper to free up internal SD card space


----------



## dottbarbi (Mar 16, 2015)

lilindian16 said:


> I unlocked the boot loader and then using a windows 7 PC with android drivers installed, I used root genius to gain root access and it worked. I now have xposed running and I use swapper to free up internal SD card space

Click to collapse



Did you leave king user app or you put supersu?


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 16, 2015)

Suggest Please,,,,,
Which firmware is best for HUAWEI Y530-U00?
I have already run 3 firmware,,,B187(built in),B189 & B512(Present) .Only first one support towelroot but others 2 did not get SU binaries via towelroot.Please tell me a such kind of firmware which support towelroot root facilty.
Thanks in Advance

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 16, 2015)

mahathir999 said:


> Suggest Please,,,,,
> Which firmware is best for HUAWEI Y530-U00?
> I have already run 3 firmware,,,B187(built in),B189 & B512(Present) .Only first one support towelroot but others 2 did not get SU binaries via towelroot.Please tell me a such kind of firmware which support towelroot root facilty.
> Thanks in Advance

Click to collapse



Definitely B512. You can flash superSU thru CWM instead of using Kinguser. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 AM ----------




mahathir999 said:


> I tried to root my phone for a few times according to the method of wiki page ...but I failed again and again...
> Bro ,whats wrong with me and my huawei???

Click to collapse



What's your firmware version?  Do you have unlocked bootloader? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 16, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Definitely B512. You can flash superSU thru CWM instead of using Kinguser.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My firmware version is B512...but my bootloader is locked...

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------




mahathir999 said:


> My firmware version is B512...but my bootloader is locked...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


@CENTSOARER ,Kindly Can I have the supersu zip file link or attachment.
Pardon me for my weird English.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium mobile app


----------



## alfcup (Mar 16, 2015)

mahathir999 said:


> ,Kindly Can I have the supersu zip file link or attachment.

Click to collapse



SuperSu
You have to flash it through CWM. It means unlock bootloader.


----------



## jehemera (Mar 16, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Download it, open it go into meta inf>google>android>updater script. Open updater script with notepad and in first lone you will se “g630”.Change it into “y530”. Save changes and put zip in sdcard. Reboot into cwm, wipe data, wipe cache then install zip from sdcard and select cyanogenmod. Reboot  first booting can take some minutes...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



from where to download? tks


----------



## lilindian16 (Mar 16, 2015)

dottbarbi said:


> Did you leave king user app or you put supersu?

Click to collapse



I just left king user there.. Its the same as super su and does the exact same thing.


----------



## PieroV (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi, KK Kernel CM is worse than I thought...
We have a bg initial problem: no touch screen. First boot is duable using ADB and "input tap", just to try.
And zip package is not installing (SELinux problems?), but flashing by system.img works.

Then there are lots of problems due to proprietary blobs...
No Wi-Fi, no RIL, no lots of other things that I couldn't check...
At least unlocking works this time and we have the correct resolution.

I can provide system.img and boot.img, or a nandroid backup, but only if there is somebody interested in trying to solve those problems...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 16, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, KK Kernel CM is worse than I thought...
> We have a bg initial problem: no touch screen. First boot is duable using ADB and "input tap", just to try.
> And zip package is not installing (SELinux problems?), but flashing by system.img works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I can try. But, before you start uploading, are them the same kernel version? I mean CM11 G630 and this one. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 16, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Well, I can try. But, before you start uploading, are them the same kernel version? I mean CM11 G630 and this one.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've already uploaded before  Fortunately here in Padua I have 10Mbit/s of upload.
My usual folder: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M&authuser=0 (cm11_kk_kernel_20150316.tar.gz). Extract in sd/clockworkmod/backup, then do advanced restore, and restore only boot and system....

They have a different kernel, CM11 G630 had JB Kernel, AFAIK, whereas this has KK 4.4.2 kernel, with some modifications:
https://github.com/PieroV/android_kernel_huawei_msm8x1x

And I've seen some notes about calls in dmesg, but I'd like to fix touch screen and other blobs... Maybe it will fix automatically


----------



## dottbarbi (Mar 17, 2015)

lilindian16 said:


> I just left king user there.. Its the same as super su and does the exact same thing.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Did you create an ext partition to work with link2sd?

I have a y300 and it works fine, i can create links to apps to sd, does it still work with y530?


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 17, 2015)

jehemera said:


> from where to download? tks

Click to collapse



Find on few previous pages 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Darko46 (Mar 18, 2015)

Every time when I try to root my y530 I have a problem - root failed ! 
Can someone help me ?
Rootgenius - Failed
Kingroot - After 3-4 restarts and 15min Failed http://prntscr.com/6i8flk
Next.. ? :/


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 18, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> Every time when I try to root my y530 I have a problem - root failed !
> Can someone help me ?
> Rootgenius - Failed
> Kingroot - After 3-4 restarts and 15min Failed http://prntscr.com/6i8flk
> Next.. ? :/

Click to collapse



Did you tryed vRoot method?
It worked for on B187 with locked bootloader long time ago


----------



## gavranpero (Mar 18, 2015)

Can I root phone, but it does not unlock the bootloader ? I send request to huawei for unlock code, but no answer. 

Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 18, 2015)

gavranpero said:


> Can I root phone, but it does not unlock the bootloader ? I send request to huawei for unlock code, but no answer.
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes you can try vRoot, root genius, kingoroot etc.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gavranpero (Mar 18, 2015)

After root and instal SuperSu, files on internal storage is mising, and cannot use storage ? 

Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 18, 2015)

gavranpero said:


> After root and instal SuperSu, files on internal storage is mising, and cannot use storage ?
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Guys, @CENTSOARER and some of us wrote a wiki article: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530
Please refer to this.


----------



## Animu619 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys, do you know any setup or tool to actually make games playable in this cellphone? I'm using Centsoarer's rom #2 and my phone lags a lot with games like Subway Surfer, Hungry Shark Evolution, and even with games that require less graphics, like Inotia3. 

If you do know of something, please explain it in detail because I'm a novice xD

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 19, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Hey guys, do you know any setup or tool to actually make games playable in this cellphone? I'm using Centsoarer's rom #2 and my phone lags a lot with games like Subway Surfer, Hungry Shark Evolution, and even with games that require less graphics, like Inotia3.
> 
> If you do know of something, please explain it in detail because I'm a novice xD
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Install simple root swap from Play store and make swap file. (512 mb is enought i think) Then download GLTools. In this app you can change graphic of all your games, so you can downscale graphic and games will run smothier. I play Asphalt 8, Nova 3 etc. without problems.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 19, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Install simple root swap from Play store and make swap file. (512 mb is enought i think) Then download GLTools. In this app you can change graphic of all your games, so you can downscale graphic and games will run smothier. I play Asphalt 8, Nova 3 etc. without problems.

Click to collapse



Were you the one who was going to write something about gaming in the wiki page?   

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Were you the one who was going to write something about tgis in the wiki page?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hmmm I can


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Were you the one who was going to write something about gaming in the wiki page?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I can do it too, or i can pm you to add at wiki cuz i need pemissions to edit wiki page, i will pm you tommorow


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 20, 2015)

Huawei create updateto 4.4 with emui 3 for hiawei g6 with msm8x12  here http://consumer.huawei.com/kh/support/products/downloads/detail/ascend-g6-4g-kh.htm?id=38361


Can you adapt for our device ??


----------



## Animu619 (Mar 20, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Install simple root swap from Play store and make swap file. (512 mb is enought i think) Then download GLTools. In this app you can change graphic of all your games, so you can downscale graphic and games will run smothier. I play Asphalt 8, Nova 3 etc. without problems.

Click to collapse



Thanks bro, mind giving me some suggestions for the setup of GLtools? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 20, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Thanks bro, mind giving me some suggestions for the setup of GLtools?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



GLTools require ROOT permission, when you install it, open him and execute installation of GLTools and it will reboot your device, "LINK" working version for me.
Open it, select game which you want to change.
Disable Anti-aliasing(Disable-Forced)
Use lower render resolution(0.5x)
Use fake GPU-CPU tick boxed and press Use template(NOTE: Tegra 2(O2X) lowest graphic-Mali-T604 Highest graphic) now it your choise, and second note: some games have different obb files, each gpu different obb, like adreno, mali, powervr...


----------



## maxi23 (Mar 20, 2015)

hello guys, I installed CM11 and 'beauty fast but it does not go the wifi calls and how can I fix?


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 20, 2015)

maxi23 said:


> hello guys, I installed CM11 and 'beauty fast but it does not go the wifi calls and how can I fix?

Click to collapse



Audio in calls dont have fix yet.
Wifi can be fixed, check this post.


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 20, 2015)

there are some Facebook groups with highly skilled members, maybe they can help us with CyanogenMod, That group has Latin American  , maybe you @CENTSOARER could  talk to them to help us

https://www.facebook.com/groups/huawei.ascend.y530/?notif_t=group_r2j_approved
https://www.facebook.com/groups/328261053999820/?notif_t=group_r2j_approved


----------



## Darko46 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Did you tryed vRoot method?
> It worked for on B187 with locked bootloader long time ago

Click to collapse



Same s*it again..  I think my phone is locked on my mobile provider M:Tel, maybe that affects ?


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 20, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> Same s*it again..  I think my phone is locked on my mobile provider M:Tel, maybe that affects ?

Click to collapse



That one is not working, try vRoot chinesse versio working with locked bootloader.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Mar 20, 2015)

I have problem, i do something (i dont know exactly what, i think i click "apply update from ADB" in recovery and when i cant turn off my phone i simply take off the battery) and when i turn on my phone i have 

Boot image verify failed!
Please update to the authorized images. 

Can someone help me?


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 21, 2015)

Tired of trying for Root access on my Huawei Y530-U00(B512).Towelroot,vRoot,iRoot,Kingroot failed.Now, It seems to me there is no possibility to root my phone.
I have sent an email for bootloader unlock request to huawei consumer about 10 days ago....but no response from them.That's lame. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA premium mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 21, 2015)

mahathir999 said:


> Tired of trying for Root access on my Huawei Y530-U00(B512).Towelroot,vRoot,iRoot,Kingroot failed.Now, It seems to me there is no possibility to root my phone.
> I have sent an email for bootloader unlock request to huawei consumer about 10 days ago....but no response from them.That's lame.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA premium mobile app

Click to collapse



To hawe a response spam(2-3 mail) them with 2 - 3 different email adress )


----------



## kikinda (Mar 21, 2015)

mahathir999 said:


> Tired of trying for Root access on my Huawei Y530-U00(B512).Towelroot,vRoot,iRoot,Kingroot failed.Now, It seems to me there is no possibility to root my phone.
> I have sent an email for bootloader unlock request to huawei consumer about 10 days ago....but no response from them.That's lame.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA premium mobile app

Click to collapse



Just use this method and you will get your unlock code in 5 second http://actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 21, 2015)

kikinda said:


> Just use this method and you will get your unlock code in 5 second http://actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply and kind consideration @kikinda
But there is no option to choose the model "Huawei Y530-U00"


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA premium mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 21, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> there are some Facebook groups with highly skilled members, maybe they can help us with CyanogenMod, That group has Latin American  , maybe you @CENTSOARER could  talk to them to help us
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/huawei.ascend.y530/?notif_t=group_r2j_approved
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/328261053999820/?notif_t=group_r2j_approved

Click to collapse



Well, they are mostly hacking SystemUI and Framework-res apks with some nice results BTW. I invited them but they say they don't speak english and they most probably could not help here. I'm gonna keep an eye on them anyway. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 21, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I have problem, i do something (i dont know exactly what, i think i click "apply update from ADB" in recovery and when i cant turn off my phone i simply take off the battery) and when i turn on my phone i have
> 
> Boot image verify failed!
> Please update to the authorized images.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a DLOAD method. Download your stock rom. Extract it in SD card. Remove battery for 10 sec, then push battery back and hold vol plus, vol minus, and power key at same time. It will say “updating” then wait and thats it.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Mar 21, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Do a DLOAD method. Download your stock rom. Extract it in SD card. Remove battery for 10 sec, then push battery back and hold vol plus, vol minus, and power key at same time. It will say “updating” then wait and thats it.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



ok. i find, i do it and its working
YOU SAVE MY PHONE. THX


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 21, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Ok, but where can i find stock rom for this model?

Click to collapse



I dont know that  try to google about that

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kikinda (Mar 21, 2015)

mahathir999 said:


> Thanks for your reply and kind consideration @kikinda
> But there is no option to choose the model "Huawei Y530-U00"
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA premium mobile app

Click to collapse



Just read carefully, this guide is for g630. Replace g630 to y530-u00 and it will work.  I tested and it's work perfectly.


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 21, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Well, they are mostly hacking SystemUI and Framework-res apks with some nice results BTW. I invited them but they say they don't speak english and they most probably could not help here. I'm gonna keep an eye on them anyway.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok , i understand


----------



## Darko46 (Mar 21, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> That one is not working, try vRoot chinesse versio working with locked bootloader.

Click to collapse



Already tryed.. Now i'm going to unlock bootloader. Or to try unlock.. Will see


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Darko46 said:


> Already tryed.. Now i'm going to unlock bootloader. Or to try unlock.. Will see

Click to collapse



Unlocking bootloader method is explained up here in few posts, or checkwiki page for it.


----------



## jehemera (Mar 21, 2015)

*huawei y530*



Darko46 said:


> Just a second, is CM11 finally done for Y530 or you still testing ?
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!UsgRUDQZ!RAEOWta...d2PdZ4vRAxRPMs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pls help cant download from MEGA., it stuck at 99%. Tried all browsers like chrome , firefox, opera etc.  or anyone pls upload to diffrent mirror. pls.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 21, 2015)

jehemera said:


> pls help cant download from MEGA., it stuck at 99%. Tried all browsers like chrome , firefox, opera etc.  or anyone pls upload to diffrent mirror. pls.

Click to collapse



Try MEGA v2 app to download. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## maxi23 (Mar 22, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Audio in calls dont have fix yet.
> Wifi can be fixed, check this post.

Click to collapse



thanks man I could not get it going the wifi, I put the stock mod, the CM11 beautiful but without wifi you can 'feel but no calls no


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 22, 2015)

maxi23 said:


> thanks man I could not get it going the wifi, I put the stock mod, the CM11 beautiful but without wifi you can 'feel but no calls no

Click to collapse



Thats up post working, just follow the steps, audio will be probably fixed.


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 22, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Thats up post working, just follow the steps, audio will be probably fixed.

Click to collapse



Watttttt????? Audio is fixed ????


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 22, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Watttttt????? Audio is fixed ????

Click to collapse



Not yet i think xD but i hope it will be

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 22, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Watttttt????? Audio is fixed ????

Click to collapse





Kombuk said:


> Not yet i think xD but i hope it will be

Click to collapse



Audio is not fixed yet, im getted some notes from dmesg and sended ghem to PieroV. He is said it can be usefull.


----------



## PieroV (Mar 22, 2015)

Guys, I am having some troubles with USB in CENTSOARER's stock mod (the one with KK launcher, don't remember which one exactly).
USB charging is working, but I can't use ADB or see USB storage. No problem in Cyanogenmod or Clockworkmod...


----------



## maxi23 (Mar 22, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Guys, I am having some troubles with USB in CENTSOARER's stock mod (the one with KK launcher, don't remember which one exactly).
> USB charging is working, but I can't use ADB or see USB storage. No problem in Cyanogenmod or Clockworkmod...

Click to collapse



however, even though there some problem the CM11 is a beautiful work with, now rinstallato the stock mod, but as soon as it resolves the audio remit immediately CM11 :good:


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 22, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Guys, I am having some troubles with USB in CENTSOARER's stock mod (the one with KK launcher, don't remember which one exactly).
> USB charging is working, but I can't use ADB or see USB storage. No problem in Cyanogenmod or Clockworkmod...

Click to collapse



Im have it too with first one, just reflashing will solve the problem.


----------



## PieroV (Mar 22, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Im have it too with first one, just reflashing will solve the problem.

Click to collapse



Do you mean wipe /data, too?
Because I hate reinstalling everything every time...


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 22, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Do you mean wipe /data, too?
> Because I hate reinstalling everything every time...

Click to collapse



No no, im downloaded dload file, extracted them, then flashed system.img, recovery.img and boot.img, try wipe but it didnt helped or dont, worth to try even flashing


----------



## Diesell33 (Mar 22, 2015)

*huawei update*

How Can I update my android 4.2 to 4.4 I have got Huawei Y530 phone!


----------



## maxi23 (Mar 22, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> How Can I update my android 4.2 to 4.4 I have got Huawei Y530 phone!

Click to collapse



not least that you can not put on the CM11 but still has bugs, they are going to solve or call audio and wifi


----------



## PieroV (Mar 22, 2015)

maxi23 said:


> not least that you can not put on the CM11 but still has bugs, they are going to solve or call audio and wifi

Click to collapse



Wifi has been solved long time ago.
Go to /system/etc/firmware/wlan/prima and create a symlink "WCNSS_qcom_wlan_nv.bin" to "WCNSS_hw_wlan_nv.bin".
You can do with terminal emulator or adb shell:

```
su -
mount -o rw,remount /system
cd /system/etc/firmware/wlan/prima
ln -s WCNSS_hw_wlan_nv.bin WCNSS_qcom_wlan_nv.bin
```


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 22, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Do you mean wipe /data, too?
> Because I hate reinstalling everything every time...

Click to collapse



Did you try to change USB mode? I had this problem before and changing values yo Normal Mode and deactivating/reactivating USB debugging would work for me. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 22, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Did you try to change USB mode? I had this problem before and changing values yo Normal Mode and deactivating/reactivating USB debugging would work for me.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's not even recognized... No notification at all...
If I  recall correctly there should be a hidden menu to change it, isn't it?

However I've checked stock dmesg, and it contains same errors, I've found on CM dmesg, both with JB and KK kernels.
By the way, what about "qmuxd"?
I haven't understood what it is, yet, but it is part of radio management daemons...

EDIT: CENTSOARER, you are a genius!
The number is *#*#2846579#*#* and then just chose Project Menu -> BackGroundSetting -> Usb port setting -> Normal mode


----------



## DJDucksta (Mar 23, 2015)

PieroV said:


> However I've checked stock dmesg, and it contains same errors, I've found on CM dmesg, both with JB and KK kernels.
> By the way, what about "qmuxd"?
> I haven't understood what it is, yet, but it is part of radio management daemons...

Click to collapse



I'm sure this is related to the Gobi modem driver. Have a look at the code aurora site for info. Can't post links yet sorry.


----------



## Oliver_GSM (Mar 23, 2015)

ako9 said:


> kombuk i have sim block on my phone how i can remove the sim block???

Click to collapse



Phone should ask for sim unblock code while it has unsupported operator's card inside. Code can be generated with DC-unlocker service, like shown here: dc-unlocker.com/generate-factory-huawei-phone-unlock-codes this service is paid though, but tested and working. :good:


----------



## Juro.janosik (Mar 23, 2015)

I have B510 on my Y530... And i dont have toolbar. I know how to have it, but i cant root it. I try all programs. vroot, kingo, oneclickroot, tovelroot, impactor, srs root, root genius and NOTHING works... Help


----------



## kikinda (Mar 23, 2015)

First unlock your bootloader


----------



## Juro.janosik (Mar 23, 2015)

kikinda said:


> First unlock your bootloader

Click to collapse



When i unlock bootloader i will be able to root my phone?
Sry for my english


----------



## PieroV (Mar 23, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> When i unlock bootloader i will be able to root my phone?
> Sry for my english

Click to collapse



Well, you can install CWM and then you can root with SuperSU if you have B512, otherwise you can push KingRoot APK using ADB....
Something like you boot CWM, mount /system, then on a PC you do this:

```
adb push kingroot.apk /system/apps
```
It should work, but I'm not sure...


----------



## jehemera (Mar 23, 2015)

*huawei y530*



CENTSOARER said:


> Try MEGA v2 app to download.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



ty but now MEGA Sh.t asks for decryption code.wtf?!


----------



## rickgerri (Mar 23, 2015)

*Me to*



jehemera said:


> ty but now MEGA Sh.t asks for decryption code.wtf?!

Click to collapse



I have this to...


----------



## tarinka (Mar 23, 2015)

How to enable live wallpapers, i read long time a go on this thread but forgot ? Now i try to install apus launcher


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 23, 2015)

tarinka said:


> How to enable live wallpapers, i read long time a go on this thread but forgot ? Now i try to install apus launcher

Click to collapse



Install centsoarers modded rom v2 and you have live wallpapers

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Mar 23, 2015)

tarinka said:


> How to enable live wallpapers, i read long time a go on this thread but forgot ? Now i try to install apus launcher

Click to collapse



you can install ONLY Apus  1.4.2 version 
next have live wallpapers

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------




PieroV said:


> Well, you can install CWM and then you can root with SuperSU if you have B512, otherwise you can push KingRoot APK using ADB....
> Something like you boot CWM, mount /system, then on a PC you do this:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry... its to hard for me. i dont understand this xd


----------



## kikinda (Mar 23, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> When i unlock bootloader i will be able to root my phone?
> Sry for my english

Click to collapse



Yes, you will be able to root.


----------



## Diesell33 (Mar 24, 2015)

*crash games*

Hello Everybody!

I have got Huawei y530! And how can i play this games: Asphalt 8, Battle of Arms 3, Real Boxing, Robocop . Those games crash in the main menu. I have got rooted mobile. thanx the helps.......


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 24, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> I have got Huawei y530! And how can i play this games: Asphalt 8, Battle of Arms 3, Real Boxing, Robocop . Those games crash in the main menu. I have got rooted mobile. thanx the helps.......

Click to collapse



If you are using CENTSOARER second rom crashing will be fixed, also check at this wiki page under Gaming Section.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Xposed Framework*

Does anyone have working xposed framework versions 2.6, 2.6..1 or 2.7.1 working on this device ?
Version working are 2.4.1, 2.5, 2.5.1, but some modules are require active and app_process.jar bigger then 47 and 40.


----------



## kikinda (Mar 24, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Does anyone have working xposed framework versions 2.6, 2.6..1 or 2.7.1 working on this device ?
> Version working are 2.4.1, 2.5, 2.5.1, but some modules are require active and app_process.jar bigger then 47 and 40.

Click to collapse



Disable huawei theme in build.prop and it will work.  I mentioned this few pages back.


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 24, 2015)

kikinda said:


> Disable huawei theme in build.prop and it will work.  I mentioned this few pages back.

Click to collapse



Im set value = 0 an saved, i will report back what happen with xposed, trying to modify notification bar to looks like kitkat one


----------



## ako9 (Mar 24, 2015)

hot to disable huawei theme??


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 24, 2015)

ako9 said:


> hot to disable huawei theme??

Click to collapse



Modify /system/build.prop as a text. 

Find: 
ro.config.hwtheme=2

Change to: 
ro.config.hwtheme=0

Save, reboot, install Xposed Installer and then install framework and reboot. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## himister (Mar 24, 2015)

Ok fellas. I read this thread from beginning and I see there are still problems with rooting the device, so...
I'll share my experience.
I have y530 U00 B183 Telenor Serbia firmware. So if anyone use this one I guess there shouldn't be a problem.
Months ago, I unlocked my bootloader with code received from Huawei, but in my case, it erased all data and reset the device. Nevertheless, bootloader is unlocked.
It's an odd thing that I've tried to root this one with the King Root app, downloaded and installed into device, rooting was success, until I restarted the phone, and each time I had to assign External SD card as main storage so I could get internal visible. also tried to unroot, after that, and I couldn't root it again anymore.  Tried with other tools and failed.

So few days ago, I've found exact rom I have from huawei site. There are few localised original roms, including Serbian Telekom, Telenor, Bosnian etc.
here is the link: http://consumer.huawei.com/rs/support/downloads/index.htm
I've tested the B183 Telenor and get back to exact state as new.
Rooting this rom wasn't easy but it was a success. I know someone would think it's crazy but here are the steps.
1. Installed TowelRoot app. Rooting was very fast, but, immediate loss of internal SD card. Next...
2. Downloaded KingO Root (Windows- KingoRoot ver.1.3.5) USB debug activated, and tried to push a King Root app...it pushed ADB Program (seen this first time) but still no internal memory visible, not even after restart. Then...
3. Root Genius v1.8.7 and voila....everything was in place. Internal memory functioned properly even after restart.

Ofc, this is what worked for me on B183. I've read on some other forum, that guys rooted B51X with Root Genius with no problem.
But...I'm on the safe side. Still didn't flashed CWM 'cause I would llike to dump original recovery, just to be safe. Bricking my phone is not an option.

I hope this will be helpfull.

And I have one question, so if anyone could help. Is it possible to flash dload B51X over B183 and if I decide to return to B183, do I have to do some downgrade and how.
If anyone could explain. Thanks in advance.
Cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 24, 2015)

himister said:


> And I have one question, so if anyone could help. Is it possible to flash dload B51X over B183 and if I decide to return to B183, do I have to do some downgrade and how.
> If anyone could explain. Thanks in advance.
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



I usually would not recommend firmware upgrades when they are not necessary, because they update EVERY partition with new images and, while some people have been asking for a downgrade method, theoretically possible, we don't have a straight practical answer. If they found a method, they did not share it. 

Once said this, you can indeed use B5x on your B1x firmware, because we only modify SYSTEM, BOOT and some times RECOVERY partitions. DATA and CACHE have to be modified too, but this is common: to delete them is a factory reset. 

So, somehow you can end up with a B1x firmware combined with a B5x system, which is somewhat self contained. You can always go back to the original firmware using the dload folder flash method. In case of bricking, you should save this original firmware. 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## himister (Mar 24, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I usually would not recommend firmware upgrades when they are not necessary, because they update EVERY partition with new images and, while some people have been asking for a downgrade method, theoretically possible, we don't have a straight practical answer. If they found a method, they did not share it.
> 
> Once said this, you can indeed use B5x on your B1x firmware, because we only modify SYSTEM, BOOT and some times RECOVERY partitions. DATA and CACHE have to be modified too, but this is common: to delete them is a factory reset.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you CENSOARER 
Understood. I have the original B183 firmware, downloaded, for dload method. It's the exact rom my phone had when bought.
Now only thing I can do is to delete some apps and try to tweak it a bit.
What I would like, is to modify this one and make my own CWM backup, must say I still haven't flashed recovery. 
As I see no one mentioned 100% sure that it'll be success to flash, and make usable backup...without bricking!
So far, I have original update so I can flash it over and over.
Hope to see some progress on new custom rom and hopefully using root with Super SU.
Thanks again. 
Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 24, 2015)

himister said:


> As I see no one mentioned 100% sure that it'll be success to flash, and make usable backup...without bricking!
> So far, I have original update so I can flash it over and over.
> Hope to see some progress on new custom rom and hopefully using root with Super SU.
> Thanks again.
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Our CWM is based on stock kernel, so I would say it is safe to flash and we have tested thoroughly this build with a very high rate of success. Anyway, there's a useful Windows tool named Huawei update extractor here at XDA which will help you to extract your original B183 firmware image by image. Using this tool you can extract stock recovery in case something goes wrong and flash it again. 

Anyway, you can (and I encourage you to do so) test CWM before flashing, using fastboot for both purposes. I'm pretty sure you are not going back to stock recovery after you try CWM. 
About superSU, there's only one firmware I've tested wich works without flaws, this is B512. I had to flash it in my phone in order to test if this was true, but I guess I can post a V3 of my modded system as a CWM backup based on B512 firmware so you finally can use superSU instead of Kinguser app without the risk and waste of time of flashing a new firmware again. 

I'm just offering a very basic modded stock ROM with hacks and mods and superSU instead of Kinguser. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 24, 2015)

I think that downgrading from modified stock ROMs should be possible, as they modify /system and boot.img only (all others are wiped), whereas it isn't possible from official dload, it refuses to...
There would be another way, which is writing each partition from recovery using dd or similar tools, but it's very dangerous.

I'm thinking about upgrading CENTSOARER's ROM without wiping... I think that advanced restore should do it...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 24, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I think that downgrading from modified stock ROMs should be possible, as they modify /system and boot.img only (all others are wiped), whereas it isn't possible from official dload, it refuses to...
> There would be another way, which is writing each partition from recovery using dd or similar tools, but it's very dangerous.
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading CENTSOARER's ROM without wiping... I think that advanced restore should do it...

Click to collapse



That's my point. You can almost safely upgrade and downgrade a modded and custom ROM from CWM, but downgrading a stock firmware must be a pain in the... head. Using dd to do so is so dangerous because there are like 15 partitions there and you need to be certain (15 or so times) where to put each image.

I think it may work restoring only system partition and keeping data and cache as they are. This way you could upgrade to B512 and avoid to configure your system again. It would take time to test this. 

On other topic, Piero, I've been tinkering with g630's CM11 and found in dmesg something inconsistent between working calls and CM11 calls an they are related with wcd9xxx, which I don't fully understand what it is. In stock JB dmesg is logging something like an index, a number, while CM11 does not. I went to CAF and found some patches related with sound fixes. I know I'm not saying too much to you, but I really think this has to do with in-call audio problem. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 24, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> That's my point. You can almost safely upgrade and downgrade a modded and custom ROM from CWM, but downgrading a stock firmware must be a pain in the... head. Using dd to do so is so dangerous because there are like 15 partitions there and you need to be certain (15 or so times) where to put each image.
> 
> I think it may work restoring only system partition and keeping data and cache as they are. This way you could upgrade to B512 and avoid to configure your system again. It would take time to test this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, indeed downgrading in this way is a pain, and system isn't a valid partition, it's a "sparse format" which needed to be converted before using DD. I was just saying to inform on all possibilities  I wouldn't do it for sure, especially since maybe in those (21-22 IIRC) partitions is bootloader, too....

I'll try this "system only" update very gladly  

About wcd9xxx, I don't have any clue...
I can tell you that the number in braces is a sort of index, I think... I should look in the code.
Here are the two different parts of dmesg:




```
STOCK, B510, CENTSOARER's mod
<4>[1, swapper/0] [    0.526925] i2c-core: driver [wcd9xxx-i2c-core] using legacy suspend method
<4>[1, swapper/0] [    0.526936] i2c-core: driver [wcd9xxx-i2c-core] using legacy resume method
<6>[154, kworker/u:4] [    7.220046] wcd9xxx_core_res_init: num_irqs = 24, num_irq_regs = 3
<7>[154, kworker/u:4] [    7.252578] wcd9xxx_mbhc_init: enter
<7>[154, kworker/u:4] [    7.260058] wcd9xxx_mbhc_init: leave ret 0
<7>[154, kworker/u:4] [    7.360635] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_OFF(16)
<7>[154, kworker/u:4] [    7.360651] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[154, kworker/u:4] [    7.362276] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_OFF(16)
<7>[154, kworker/u:4] [    7.362295] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[154, kworker/u:4] [    7.363771] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_OFF(16)
<7>[154, kworker/u:4] [    7.363785] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[154, kworker/u:4] [    7.368180] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_OFF(16)
<7>[154, kworker/u:4] [    7.368199] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.416344] wcd9xxx_mbhc_start: enter
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.417862] wcd9xxx_init_and_calibrate: enter
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.417887] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_BG_AUDIO_ON(11)
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.417897] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.422732] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_BG_AUDIO_ON(12)
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.422746] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.422759] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MCLK_ON(5)
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.422769] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.424072] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MCLK_ON(6)
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.424878] wcd9xxx_update_mbhc_clk_rate: Updating clock rate dependents, rate = 9600000
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.437367] wcd9xxx_update_mbhc_clk_rate: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.437386] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.437401] wcd9xxx_mbhc_setup: enter
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.459923] wcd9xxx_mbhc_setup: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.459938] wcd9xxx_mbhc_cal: enter
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.576803] wcd9xxx_mbhc_cal: dce_z with nsc cs: 0xf7f6
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.722953] wcd9xxx_mbhc_cal: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.722970] wcd9xxx_mbhc_calc_thres: enter
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.722981] wcd9xxx_mbhc_calc_thres: v_ins_h for current source: 0xfb7f
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.723001] wcd9xxx_mbhc_calc_thres: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.723018] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MCLK_OFF(7)
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.723028] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.723043] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MCLK_OFF(8)
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.723053] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.723064] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_BG_OFF(9)
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.723074] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.723942] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_BG_OFF(10)
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.723954] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.724602] wcd9xxx_calibrate_hs_polling: huawei_audio MBHC not potential recovery, set VOLT
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.731561] wcd9xxx_init_and_calibrate: Setting up codec own insert detection
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.731578] wcd9xxx_insert_detect_setup: Setting up insert detection
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.733081] wcd9xxx_init_and_calibrate: leave
<7>[131, kworker/0:2] [   12.733095] wcd9xxx_mbhc_start: leave 0
<7>[1045, FastMixer] [   38.973728] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_BG_AUDIO_ON(11)
<7>[1045, FastMixer] [   38.973743] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[1045, FastMixer] [   38.978331] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_BG_AUDIO_ON(12)
<7>[1045, FastMixer] [   38.978347] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[1045, FastMixer] [   38.978361] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MCLK_ON(5)
<7>[1045, FastMixer] [   38.978371] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[1045, FastMixer] [   38.979376] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MCLK_ON(6)
<7>[1045, FastMixer] [   38.979835] wcd9xxx_update_mbhc_clk_rate: Updating clock rate dependents, rate = 9600000
<7>[1045, FastMixer] [   38.981132] wcd9xxx_update_mbhc_clk_rate: leave
<7>[1045, FastMixer] [   38.981147] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[1046, AudioOut_3] [   43.805343] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MCLK_OFF(7)
<7>[1046, AudioOut_3] [   43.805359] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[1046, AudioOut_3] [   43.805379] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MCLK_OFF(8)
<7>[1046, AudioOut_3] [   43.805388] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[1046, AudioOut_3] [   43.805400] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_BG_OFF(9)
<7>[1046, AudioOut_3] [   43.805410] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[1046, AudioOut_3] [   43.806344] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_BG_OFF(10)
<7>[1046, AudioOut_3] [   43.806357] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.082025] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_BG_AUDIO_ON(11)
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.082041] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.086847] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_BG_AUDIO_ON(12)
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.086862] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.086876] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MCLK_ON(5)
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.086886] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.088038] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MCLK_ON(6)
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.088492] wcd9xxx_update_mbhc_clk_rate: Updating clock rate dependents, rate = 9600000
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.092020] wcd9xxx_update_mbhc_clk_rate: leave
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.092036] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.092081] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MICBIAS_1_ON(23)
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.092093] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.113866] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_ON(24)
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   47.113883] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   48.554696] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_OFF(16)
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   48.555615] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   48.556542] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MCLK_OFF(7)
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   48.556558] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   48.556581] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MCLK_OFF(8)
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   48.556591] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   48.556613] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_BG_OFF(9)
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   48.556622] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   48.557661] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_BG_OFF(10)
<7>[2903, AudioIn_7] [   48.557678] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.263077] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_BG_AUDIO_ON(11)
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.263093] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.267717] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_BG_AUDIO_ON(12)
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.267732] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.267745] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MCLK_ON(5)
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.267755] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.268763] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MCLK_ON(6)
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.269233] wcd9xxx_update_mbhc_clk_rate: Updating clock rate dependents, rate = 9600000
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.270599] wcd9xxx_update_mbhc_clk_rate: leave
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.270615] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.270664] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MICBIAS_1_ON(23)
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.270677] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.292434] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_ON(24)
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  204.292454] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  205.300035] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_OFF(16)
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  205.300621] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  205.301503] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MCLK_OFF(7)
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  205.301517] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  205.301536] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MCLK_OFF(8)
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  205.301547] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  205.301558] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_BG_OFF(9)
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  205.301568] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  205.302981] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_BG_OFF(10)
<7>[4687, AudioIn_9] [  205.302996] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.449607] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_BG_AUDIO_ON(11)
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.449623] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.454575] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_BG_AUDIO_ON(12)
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.454590] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.454603] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MCLK_ON(5)
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.454613] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.455569] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MCLK_ON(6)
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.457125] wcd9xxx_update_mbhc_clk_rate: Updating clock rate dependents, rate = 9600000
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.458522] wcd9xxx_update_mbhc_clk_rate: leave
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.458535] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.458574] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MICBIAS_1_ON(23)
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.458586] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.480369] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_ON(24)
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  215.480384] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  217.385232] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_OFF(16)
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  217.385693] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  217.386552] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MCLK_OFF(7)
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  217.386565] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  217.386587] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MCLK_OFF(8)
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  217.386599] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  217.386611] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_BG_OFF(9)
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  217.386621] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  217.387675] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_BG_OFF(10)
<7>[4797, AudioIn_B] [  217.387689] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave


CYANOGENMOD 11 G630
<4>[1, swapper/0] [    0.561106] i2c-core: driver [wcd9xxx-i2c-core] using legacy suspend method
<4>[1, swapper/0] [    0.561117] i2c-core: driver [wcd9xxx-i2c-core] using legacy resume method
<6>[153, kworker/u:3] [    6.667475] wcd9xxx_core_res_init: num_irqs = 24, num_irq_regs = 3
<7>[153, kworker/u:3] [    6.694737] wcd9xxx_mbhc_init: enter
<7>[153, kworker/u:3] [    6.700666] wcd9xxx_mbhc_init: leave ret 0
<7>[153, kworker/u:3] [    6.760607] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_OFF(16)
<7>[153, kworker/u:3] [    6.760623] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[153, kworker/u:3] [    6.761581] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_OFF(16)
<7>[153, kworker/u:3] [    6.761595] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[153, kworker/u:3] [    6.762541] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_OFF(16)
<7>[153, kworker/u:3] [    6.762555] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[153, kworker/u:3] [    6.763920] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MICBIAS_1_OFF(16)
<7>[153, kworker/u:3] [    6.763933] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.819295] wcd9xxx_mbhc_start: enter
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.820881] wcd9xxx_init_and_calibrate: enter
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.820909] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_BG_AUDIO_ON(11)
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.820920] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.825095] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_BG_AUDIO_ON(12)
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.825111] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.825126] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MCLK_ON(5)
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.825135] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.826460] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MCLK_ON(6)
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.827244] wcd9xxx_update_mbhc_clk_rate: Updating clock rate dependents, rate = 9600000
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.828593] wcd9xxx_update_mbhc_clk_rate: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.828609] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.828623] wcd9xxx_mbhc_setup: enter
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.841193] wcd9xxx_mbhc_setup: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.841293] wcd9xxx_mbhc_cal: enter
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   11.952010] wcd9xxx_mbhc_cal: dce_z with nsc cs: 0xf7f6
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.096096] wcd9xxx_mbhc_cal: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.096113] wcd9xxx_mbhc_calc_thres: enter
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.096124] wcd9xxx_mbhc_calc_thres: v_ins_h for current source: 0xfb7f
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.096144] wcd9xxx_mbhc_calc_thres: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.096159] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_MCLK_OFF(7)
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.096169] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.096191] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_MCLK_OFF(8)
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.096201] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.096211] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_PRE_BG_OFF(9)
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.096221] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.097139] wcd9xxx_event_notify: enter event WCD9XXX_EVENT_POST_BG_OFF(10)
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.097167] wcd9xxx_event_notify: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.097830] wcd9xxx_calibrate_hs_polling: huawei_audio MBHC not potential recovery, set VOLT
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.104895] wcd9xxx_init_and_calibrate: Setting up codec own insert detection
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.104913] wcd9xxx_insert_detect_setup: Setting up insert detection
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.106490] wcd9xxx_init_and_calibrate: leave
<7>[16, kworker/0:1] [   12.106510] wcd9xxx_mbhc_start: leave 0
```



However I wouldn't spend too much time  on G630 anymore... I think that we should solve problems with KK kernel and work on it.
I'm sure that there are some modules from stock kernel because I used EloyGomez's proprietary blobs, and he included them... They aren't ok in this context.
I think that we can include /vendor from new G6 firmware, but we should take a look on /bin and /lib, as there were FOSS in G630 proprietary blobs (e. g.: iwconfig).


----------



## himister (Mar 25, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Our CWM is based on stock kernel, so I would say it is safe to flash and we have tested thoroughly this build with a very high rate of success. Anyway, there's a useful Windows tool named Huawei update extractor here at XDA which will help you to extract your original B183 firmware image by image. Using this tool you can extract stock recovery in case something goes wrong and flash it again.
> 
> Anyway, you can (and I encourage you to do so) test CWM before flashing, using fastboot for both purposes. I'm pretty sure you are not going back to stock recovery after you try CWM.
> About superSU, there's only one firmware I've tested wich works without flaws, this is B512. I had to flash it in my phone in order to test if this was true, but I guess I can post a V3 of my modded system as a CWM backup based on B512 firmware so you finally can use superSU instead of Kinguser app without the risk and waste of time of flashing a new firmware again.
> ...

Click to collapse




CENTSOARER, Piero, very forthcoming. Thanks.
Few things done already. I've used Huawei extract tool to get the original recovery image from UPDATE.APP original rom image. Done.
Tested the CWM recovery.img through ADB Toolkit, as suggested in Post #716 and it's working.
But still have some questions.
Is it possible to flash the old stock recovery the same way as CWM? It's an image right, and i guess same logic applies...or not?
Just in case I want to revert to old one. (Warranty reasons, you know.)

2nd. If I flash a CWM, will the dload method work normally as on stock recovery?

As for the your B512 CWM backup moded rom, it would be nice if you could upload it for testing. I guess there's few more of us that could find some use.
I'll keep study and test more and post the results here.
There will be more questions, as I go, but that's it for now.
Much oblige.


----------



## dottbarbi (Mar 25, 2015)

I rooted the phone, I remove some of system apps as twitter, facebook, drive to free system memory and reinstall them as user apps so I can move it to sd with link2sd. I wasn't able to download facebook from the market because it say that phone isn't compatible. What is the latest version of facebook compatible with y530, where can I download the apk? Or can someone upload the app of latest version please.

Thanks


----------



## Animu619 (Mar 25, 2015)

dottbarbi said:


> I rooted the phone, I remove some of system apps as twitter, facebook, drive to free system memory and reinstall them as user apps so I can move it to sd with link2sd. I wasn't able to download facebook from the market because it say that phone isn't compatible. What is the latest version of facebook compatible with y530, where can I download the apk? Or can someone upload the app of latest version please.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



In the next quote you have some answers that Cent gave to another guy... As for where to get the latest version, just Google for Facebook. apk and choose the one with the biggest number. When it's done downloading you can follow Centsoarer's steps. 

[quote name="CENTSOARER" post=59404669]N

Our phone model is some sort of moronic smartphone and does not support live wallpapers and I don't know why but Facebook for Android is asking for live wallpapers to install the most recent versions. As I see it you have three options: 

1) If you are not rooted: install an older version of Facebook for Android and configure Play Store to not update it automatically. 
2) If you are rooted: push or copy the latest apk file to /data/app
3) If you are an advanced user/hacker: find a workaround to bypass this situation and share. I would say that changing some build.prop parameters will solve this, but I really don't use Live Wallpapers and certainly, if an app that is not a Live Wallpaper itself is making Live Wallpaper support mandatory, well, I wouldn't install it anyway. 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Mar 25, 2015)

i have disabled hauwei theme and installed xposed,but i can enable the AOSP quick setting with gravity box,any tips?


----------



## himister (Mar 25, 2015)

dottbarbi said:


> I rooted the phone, I remove some of system apps as twitter, facebook, drive to free system memory and reinstall them as user apps so I can move it to sd with link2sd. I wasn't able to download facebook from the market because it say that phone isn't compatible. What is the latest version of facebook compatible with y530, where can I download the apk? Or can someone upload the app of latest version please.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Latest working FB app was ver.23.0.0.22.14 Next version which is ''incompatible'' is 31.0.0.0.7. You can download it from other markets like Aptoide but it freezes in action too often.


----------



## alfcup (Mar 25, 2015)

PieroV said:


> However I wouldn't spend too much time  on G630 anymore... I think that we should solve problems with KK kernel and work on it.
> I'm sure that there are some modules from stock kernel because I used EloyGomez's proprietary blobs, and he included them... They aren't ok in this context.
> I think that we can include /vendor from new G6 firmware, but we should take a look on /bin and /lib, as there were FOSS in G630 proprietary blobs (e. g.: iwconfig).

Click to collapse



I spent some hours in the weekend and made a rom with KK kernel.
*It doesn't boot*, but i used the blobs from G6 firmware. If you want to try the system to see if the  sound calls is working, here is the link cm-11-20150318-UNOFFICIAL-Y530.
I think the problem with the booting part has to be related with the kernel. Something we still need to change in it.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 25, 2015)

alfcup said:


> I spent some hours in the weekend and made a rom with KK kernel.
> *It doesn't boot*, but i used the blobs from G6 firmware. If you want to try the system to see if the  sound calls is working, here is the link cm-11-20150318-UNOFFICIAL-Y530.
> I think the problem with the booting part has to be related with the kernel. Something we still need to change in it.

Click to collapse



When you say it does not boot, what do you mean? Screen turns off? Bootloop? Can you be more specific? 

EDIT: @PieroV, the little experiment worked good here. You can update SYSTEM patition only from my new backup to update your system and all apps seem to work fine. I didn't test thoroughly and I don't know about gapps. The only improvements are going to be the Xposed framework compatibility, some other build.prop hacks, newest extremebeats mod and of course superSU compatibility. I wish I knew what is the file or files which prevents superSU to work properly so you don't need to reflash the whole system image... but I think is safer to use superSU anyway. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 25, 2015)

himister said:


> CENTSOARER, Piero, very forthcoming. Thanks.
> Few things done already. I've used Huawei extract tool to get the original recovery image from UPDATE.APP original rom image. Done.
> Tested the CWM recovery.img through ADB Toolkit, as suggested in Post #716 and it's working.
> But still have some questions.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
You can flash recovery in the same way: you can use fastboot, or, if you have a rooted system, you can use some apps that you can find in Play store.



alfcup said:


> I spent some hours in the weekend and made a rom with KK kernel.
> *It doesn't boot*, but i used the blobs from G6 firmware. If you want to try the system to see if the  sound calls is working, here is the link cm-11-20150318-UNOFFICIAL-Y530.
> I think the problem with the booting part has to be related with the kernel. Something we still need to change in it.

Click to collapse



As CENTSOARER said, could you be more specific please?

And could you share your vendor directory? I'd be very grateful  
I was thinking to upload to GitHub my device directory as soon I would have fixed blobs (the kernel is already uploaded).


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## NunoLava1997 (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone can make the ROM of Lollipop (Can be 5.0.0, 5.0.1, 5.0.2 5.1 and later.) for Huawei Ascend Y530?


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 25, 2015)

NunoLava1997 said:


> Anyone can make the ROM of Lollipop (Can be 5.0.0, 5.0.1, 5.0.2 5.1 and later.) for Huawei Ascend Y530?

Click to collapse



4.4.4 is in building phase, no sign yet of L android.


----------



## alfcup (Mar 25, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> When you say it does not boot, what do you mean? Screen turns off? Bootloop? Can you be more specific?

Click to collapse



It goes straigth to bootloader


----------



## PieroV (Mar 25, 2015)

alfcup said:


> It goes straigth to bootloader

Click to collapse



Blue blinking LED? Or reboot loop?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 26, 2015)

*One more stock modded firmware (in the meantime)*

I'm gonna be brief. This stock modded firmware has little new things to offer:
1) It is based on B512 firmware.
2) It replaces Kinguser with superSU.
3) Upgraded extremebeats mod to v4.
4) Defaults to work with most recent Xposed framework.
5) Minor build.prop hacks. They are marked with a comment refering to XDA forum for CM10/JB ROMS. You can delete them or comment all of them or whatever.
6) Easier to supercharge.

*INSTALLATION*
0) If you have not performed a nandroid backup recently, this is a good moment to do so.
1) Donwload and uncompress this file into /storage/sdcard1/clockworkmod/backup. Be careful the name of the folder is the backup date so all the files are inside /storage/sdcard1/clockworkmod/backup/1970-xx-xx-xxxxxx directory.
2) Boot into CWM recovery 

*WARNING:* After you flash system or the whole backup and when you try to reboot, CWM is gonna offer you to fix su. You must answer NO. 

*UPGRADE from older modded stock firmware (EXPERIMENTAL):*
3) Go to backup and restore menu
4) Go to advanced restore submenu
5) Select "restore system", it will appear an asterisk
6) Confirm restore
7) Go to advanced options and perform a wipe dalvik cache
8) Reboot (please, READ the WARNING in red)

*INSTALL from scratch (includes factory reset):*
3) Go to backup and restore menu
4) Select the backup corresponding to the folder you uncompressed in th first step
5) Confirm restore
6) In main menu do a wipe data/factory reset
7) In advanced options, wipe dalvik cache
8) Reboot


OPTIONAL:
Use script manager to activate scripts at boot. Open Script Manager, activate Navigate as root option. Inside Script Manager go to /system/etc/init.d directory and, for each script (there are only two or three), tap on it and activate "su" and "boot" options. There are two scripts available there, the first includes my own supercharger options (all credits to zeppelinrox) and another one which will kill media server at boot (it will be activated again when needed). With these scripts I've been having more than 200 MB RAM free at boot with a clean installation.

ATTENTION (UPDATE) : Some have been having problems with Gapps. So, I thought maybe this can help. This is a backup with Play Store + Play Services. Choose whatever you want. 
https://mega.co.nz/#!ytlUxJAD!lVJUlqRdmilwuPSxoiKYwGVse8LzQR4oAF7YR4N9k3E


----------



## sublimeace (Mar 26, 2015)

*checking it out!!*



CENTSOARER said:


> I'm gonna be brief. This stock modded firmware has little new things to offer:
> 1) It is based on B512 firmware.
> 2) It replaces Kinguser with superSU.
> 3) Upgraded extremebeats mod to v4.
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried both of your last modded firmwares and they were great. Right now i am re flashing my phone so when i do the restoring of the firmwares.. i will give it a try.. oh and keep up the awesome work on the CM11 xD cheers!!


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 26, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I'm gonna be brief. This stock modded firmware has little new things to offer:
> 1) It is based on B512 firmware.
> 2) It replaces Kinguser with superSU.
> 3) Upgraded extremebeats mod to v4.
> ...

Click to collapse



GAPPS missing? 
Its slightier than last one,  but stock browser force close after pages load(mean when writted post like this one). 
Most of apps require google play validation check and simply wont run....


----------



## sublimeace (Mar 26, 2015)

sublimeace said:


> i tried both of your last modded firmwares and they were great. Right now i am re flashing my phone so when i do the restoring of the firmwares.. i will give it a try.. oh and keep up the awesome work on the CM11 xD cheers!!

Click to collapse



GAPPS missing for now.. i haven't met the FC issue yet but i wll keep an eye on it!


----------



## alfcup (Mar 26, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Blue blinking LED? Or reboot loop?

Click to collapse



Blue blinking LED


----------



## alfcup (Mar 26, 2015)

sublimeace said:


> GAPPS missing for now.. i haven't met the FC issue yet but i wll keep an eye on it!

Click to collapse



And no short cut buttons on notification bar


----------



## sublimeace (Mar 26, 2015)

*hmmm*



alfcup said:


> And no short cut buttons on notification bar

Click to collapse



really?? i don't seem to have any of those problems.. its working quite great for me.. but i have installed few google apps.. i saw a module in Xpose mods about making that annoying can't run without google services go away.. but i haven't checked it.


----------



## gpopac (Mar 26, 2015)

@CENTSOARER there is a problem with a cyrilic fonts on your custom ROM. Some letters are missing.


----------



## b1naryn00b (Mar 26, 2015)

@PieroV I tried your CM11 ROM, is it normal that the touchscreen is not responding?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 26, 2015)

gpopac said:


> @CENTSOARER there is a problem with a cyrilic fonts on your custom ROM. Some letters are missing.

Click to collapse



Use fonter to change fonts as you like. Download it from Xposed repo. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------




alfcup said:


> And no short cut buttons on notification bar

Click to collapse



You upgraded, that's my guess. Lucky you there's a fix but I don't remember with precision. You only need to change the name of a folder based on a bin file... I'll be back with the fix.

FIX: 

Open /data/custom.bin as a text and write down the contents. After this go to /cust and you'll probably have a folder named "hw". Change the name of this folder for the name in custom.bin and make sure the folder structure  exists in filesystem as in your note.


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------




Lycris11 said:


> GAPPS missing?
> Its slightier than last one,  but stock browser force close after pages load(mean when writted post like this one).
> Most of apps require google play validation check and simply wont run....

Click to collapse



FC may be from a build.prop hack or something in cache. If you can, wipe browser cache and, in build.prop, try commenting all #  Accessory Tweaks!  # section. 

About apps I don't know what is the problem. Do you need to reinstall them to validate them? It still happens after google play services installs? 

I try to debloat the stock firmware. All gapps are in Play Store and I consider most of them bloated, useless and little functional. You can anyway try to flash only data and cache from your previous nandroid backup to recover installed apps. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> FC may be from a build.prop hack or something in cache. If you can, wipe browser cache and, in build.prop, try commenting all #  Accessory Tweaks!  # section.
> 
> About apps I don't know what is the problem. Do you need to reinstall them to validate them? It still happens after google play services installs?
> 
> I try to debloat the stock firmware. All gapps are in Play Store and I consider most of them bloated, useless and little functional. You can anyway try to flash only data and cache from your previous nandroid backup to recover installed apps.

Click to collapse



Hmm problem os still pressented, but FC of other apps are caused they need Google Pla Services to work, i mean app like "ramexpander" which require internet, and had licence verification on google play, when i run em it pop and close, most of app need it support.
CM hacks or build.prop modules works good


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Hmm problem os still pressented, but FC of other apps are caused they need Google Pla Services to work, i mean app like "ramexpander" which require internet, and had licence verification on google play, when i run em it pop and close, most of app need it support.
> CM hacks or build.prop modules works good

Click to collapse



So, installing GP Services as a user app won't solve the issues? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alfcup (Mar 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> You upgraded, that's my guess. Lucky you there's a fix but I don't remember with precision. You only need to change the name of a folder based on a bin file... I'll be back with the fix.
> 
> FIX:
> 
> Open /data/custom.bin as a text and write down the contents. After this go to /cust and you'll probably have a folder named "hw". Change the name of this folder for the name in custom.bin and make sure the folder structure  exists in filesystem as in your note.

Click to collapse



My problem is worse than that. 
I don´t know how but i damage my cust partition. And i can´t mount it again. Could you tell me if there is any symlink from cust to any directory?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 27, 2015)

alfcup said:


> My problem is worse than that.
> I don´t know how but i damage my cust partition. And i can´t mount it again. Could you tell me if there is any symlink from cust to any directory?

Click to collapse



No, there are not.  No symlinks in cust, at least not in my firmware. Curious contents though. Anyway, I don't think it is related with installing my backup, because it wouldn't touch any /cust related thing. You could fix this thru ADB making cust rewritable and using your original firmware as a base. I mean, extract a cust partition from firmware and using ADB push the contents to /cust with correct permissions. The permissions part is the one that could get tricky. 

Another way could be making it rewritable and pushing the contents from someone else with the same operator. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Mar 27, 2015)

b1naryn00b said:


> @PieroV I tried your CM11 ROM, is it normal that the touchscreen is not responding?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is, I've said when I've posted the link...
Any help to fix it is very appreciated.



alfcup said:


> My problem is worse than that.
> I don´t know how but i damage my cust partition. And i can´t mount it again. Could you tell me if there is any symlink from cust to any directory?

Click to collapse



I think that there is the partition on update.app, you could try to dd it from CWM...
I think that if you are expert enough to compile CM you can do it and you know that you have to do backups 

About blue led: what configuration did you use to compile your kernel? And what dt.img did you use?
I think it's a kernel panic, but I never solved it, however with my lastest kernel there aren't problem (msm8610_defconfig as configuration file)...
@CENTSOARER: Thanks for the new modified ROM, I'll try it as soon as I can


----------



## b1naryn00b (Mar 27, 2015)

@PieroV oh sorry, I must've overread it. I though at least very basic stuff would work.  I would love to help you with CM11 but I don't know how to exactly port ROMs, even though I know C programming and basic hardware concepts. Maybe you can explain it to me?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## PieroV (Mar 27, 2015)

b1naryn00b said:


> @PieroV oh sorry, I must've overread it. I though at least very basic stuff would work.  I would love to help you with CM11 but I don't know how to exactly port ROMs, even though I know C programming and basic hardware concepts. Maybe you can explain it to me?

Click to collapse



Well, that's the first time for me, too  
At the moment I'm waiting to have enough time to port proprietary blobs from G6 KK rom.
Otherwise another good thing would be solving audio calls on G630 CM11... Some of us tried to find the problem but we weren't very lucky...


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 27, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Well, that's the first time for me, too
> At the moment I'm waiting to have enough time to port proprietary blobs from G6 KK rom.
> Otherwise another good thing would be solving audio calls on G630 CM11... Some of us tried to find the problem but we weren't very lucky...

Click to collapse



Maybe audio problem is  aplication related, somewhere readed inappservices or some google apps modules affect on audio, but we dont have them at factory reset, tryed removing radio nut everything went wrong after that, but like i said maybe problem is related from some apps.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 28, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Maybe audio problem is  aplication related, somewhere readed inappservices or some google apps modules affect on audio, but we dont have them at factory reset, tryed removing radio nut everything went wrong after that, but like i said maybe problem is related from some apps.

Click to collapse



My gues is we need to edit an event scheme related with wcd9xxx. When you make a call in a working system you see some event handler entries with an index attached in dmesg, in CM11 G630 you see the events too but not the index. At this point that is my strongest "hypothesis". The problem is I don't know how to change these events triggers and it probably requires kernel patching. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 28, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> My gues is we need to edit an event scheme related with wcd9xxx. When you make a call in a working system you see an some event handler entries with an index attached in dmesg, in CM11 G630 you see the events too but not the index. At this point that is my strongest "hypothesis". The problem is I don`t know how to change the wa these events trigger and it probably requires kernel patching.

Click to collapse



Well file is inside of kernel, but mine knowledge about coding or patching of any android files are low :S
However its better to try modify that wcd than solving a lots of other problem with new rom and PieroV was do a lot of job for us already


----------



## sublimeace (Mar 28, 2015)

*Wondering about MIUI*

Hey guys..

i was just wondering if we can get IMUI ROM for our ascend y530? would it be possible?


----------



## gpopac (Mar 28, 2015)

CENTSOARER, thanks for the advice on fonter. Very nice mod!

Now I have a hardware problem and need to restore to factory defaults for waranty.  Knowing that it is quite easy to do UPDATE.APP I didn’t save my Telenor backup, and I am not able to downgrade from B515 now.  Extracting UPDATE.APP give me this files:

```
[email protected] ~/u $ ls output/
appsboot.mbn  file21.mbn  unknown_file.0   unknown_file.11  unknown_file.14  unknown_file.3  unknown_file.6  unknown_file.9
boot.img      file23.mbn  unknown_file.1   unknown_file.12  unknown_file.15  unknown_file.4  unknown_file.7  userdata.img
file18.mbn    system.img  unknown_file.10  unknown_file.13  unknown_file.2   unknown_file.5  unknown_file.8
```

I was hoping to 1. get the recovery.img, 2. flash it and than 3. use UPDATE.APP. What do you think about this idea? 
I woul like to stay away from DD method.


----------



## gpopac (Mar 28, 2015)

OK, I found a Windows machine, inastalled Huaewi Update Extractor and recovered my stock recovery.img. Flashing this didn’t help in downgrading to stock rom...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 28, 2015)

gpopac said:


> OK, I found a Windows machine, inastalled Huaewi Update Extractor and recovered my stock recovery.img. Flashing this didn’t help in downgrading to stock rom...

Click to collapse



How are you performing your installation? I don't think it is even a downgrade, btw.
If you are using the UI menues, try to use this dload folder method and boot into bootloader directly using hardware keys. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gpopac (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi CENTSOARER,
I tried both from gui and with hardware keys. It basically calls the recovery to install UPDATE.APP from dload folder and it works with B515.
I will try to download some other update from huawei support, but I think it is not possible to downgrade from 515.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 28, 2015)

gpopac said:


> Hi CENTSOARER,
> I tried both from gui and with hardware keys. It basically calls the recovery to install UPDATE.APP from dload folder and it works with B515.
> I will try to download some other update from huawei support, but I think it is not possible to downgrade from 515.

Click to collapse



It is  very high firmware version. May be a corrupted copy. Did you verify its md5sum? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## b1naryn00b (Mar 29, 2015)

@PieroV with which config do you compile the KK kernel?

EDIT: I think i worked it out. Is it msm_defconfig you're working with?


----------



## gpopac (Mar 29, 2015)

@CENTSOARER, I didn’t cherck MD5SUM, but tried with a few more versions from Huawei and it is the same...


```
checking sd update.pkg...
file:/sdcard/dload/update.app,size=1352258948
oemsbl version list check error!
M ,write data error
Error:update.app is invalid package
Error:SD card update failiure,SDcard update abort!
```


----------



## maxi23 (Mar 29, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I'm gonna be brief. This stock modded firmware has little new things to offer:
> 1) It is based on B512 firmware.
> 2) It replaces Kinguser with superSU.
> 3) Upgraded extremebeats mod to v4.
> ...

Click to collapse



beautiful work, ok there is google not matter I downloaded apoide, and the app will take from them broswer facebook firefox google with that first gave incompatible app now co Aptoide and 'installed compliments beautiful work thanks.


----------



## ako9 (Mar 29, 2015)

i have problem to install the facebook app,i download the apk from web(on play store i searched but i can't find it) and when i go to install says error: the live wallpaper app is not supported, how i can fix it?


----------



## maxi23 (Mar 29, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i have problem to install the facebook app,i download the apk from web(on play store i searched but i can't find it) and when i go to install says error: the live wallpaper app is not supported, how i can fix it?

Click to collapse



I after I flashed the new stock mod I downloaded Aptoide market alternative and now I've updated facebook and everything 'that serves


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 29, 2015)

That methods work to downgrade ?????
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59738226&postcount=167


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 29, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> That methods work to downgrade ?????
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59738226&postcount=167

Click to collapse



Seems possible, but PieroV mentioned something about SYSTEM filesystem. I wouldn't try it. Only if there is no other way to fix my problems. 

EDIT: @Lyrics11 posted a way to downgrade some time ago.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------




gpopac said:


> @CENTSOARER, I didn’t cherck MD5SUM, but tried with a few more versions from Huawei and it is the same...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Look. If you try different versions that won't matter, you need B515 version or higher. You need to make sure your B515 firmware copy is complete and secure, that's why I mentjoned md5sum. The other thing is your bootloader, you may try to lock it again before trying to update. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## maxi23 (Mar 29, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> GAPPS missing?
> Its slightier than last one,  but stock browser force close after pages load(mean when writted post like this one).
> Most of apps require google play validation check and simply wont run....

Click to collapse



hello, then I had made a backup before putting the B519 and I recovered google play and all apps from google ...


----------



## BDRZ (Mar 30, 2015)

*Rooting Complete Step By Step Guide Please*

Hi
I am a long time iphone user and recently bought this phone just to test out the android phones before buying the new s6 edge seeing as how i was still deciding whether to switch over to android or to stay with iphone. I have been trying to learn this phone abilities and have got most of it but am unable to root this phone no matter what i do or how many times i do it. I have done a lot of googling and a fellow android user referred me to this forum. 
I need some help in order to root this phone. I have read in this forum that there are some of you who have managed to root the phone. If possible can you please explain to me step by step how to do this. I have seen a lot of youtubers somehow manage to do this and yet i have not been able to do so.

Methods tried and failed:
1. towel root
2. framaroot
3. srsroot
4. kingroot
5. rootgenius
6. unified android toolkit
7. oneclickroot

Root checker says not rooted after all these methods

I am in dire need of a step by step instruction guide as i am new to the android world from anyone who has managed to do this. Step by step meaning imagine i just took the phone out the box. 
I would appreciate all the help possible. Thank You

I apologize for anyone who wastes their time reading this but i have figured out how to root it. There is a apk by kingroot that completed the root somehow.
Incase anyone needs to know how i took the folllowing steps and i dont know which were useful or useless.
1. towelroot
2. install supersu from (chiefsomething) 
3. install root checker
4. king root apk ( what ive learned is this app roots with many different methods so it will keep restarting and u have to keep clicking the green button till u see the checkmark. It will fail many times before success.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 30, 2015)

BDRZ said:


> Incase anyone needs to know how i took the folllowing steps and i dont know which were useful or useless.
> 1. towelroot
> 2. install supersu from (chiefsomething)
> 3. install root checker
> 4. king root apk

Click to collapse



2 and 3 are "useless". I wish I could tell you there was all in the wiki page. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## frukten (Mar 30, 2015)

*b512 link*

Hi does anyone have a link for the original b512 firmware file? 
I have a locked bootloader so need to do it the dload way.
Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 30, 2015)

Man. What the heck? I just noticed B512 firmware was intended for Huawei G6, not completely sure about it as in build.prop I have some inconsistent info about my device being a "HuaweiY530 U00". 
I'm gonna take this further to see what happens. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Guys i am using Centsoarers moded rom v3 but i cant make swap file.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 30, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> Guys i am using Centsoarers moded rom v3 but i cant make swap file.  Anyone else have this problem?

Click to collapse



If you are using ramexpander you cant open that app without google apps.


----------



## ako9 (Mar 30, 2015)

Who i can get the stock huawei app??? i need some of these apps.
And how i can add the navigation bar and the quick setting,i tried with xposed,but i failed

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 30, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> If you are using ramexpander you cant open that app without google apps.

Click to collapse



I updated my latest modded firmware post with a version that includes Google Play Services.

Even if something is not working, you can always restore only data partition from a previous version (using advanced restore), it should fix any problem or FC you could be having with new installed apps. Or doing so you can save time reinstalling apps. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 31, 2015)

ako9 said:


> Who i can get the stock huawei app??? i need some of these apps.
> And how i can add the navigation bar and the quick setting,i tried with xposed,but i failed
> 
> You can add navigation bar with xposed gravity box.
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 31, 2015)

ako9 said:


> Who i can get the stock huawei app??? i need some of these apps.
> And how i can add the navigation bar and the quick setting,i tried with xposed,but i failed
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Im tryed to modify JB quick settings to looks like KK but failed, and gravity box for didnt worked well... :S


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 31, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Im tryed to modify JB quick settings to looks like KK but failed, and gravity box for didnt worked well... :S

Click to collapse



To change status bar you can use color status bar app from playstore. Yes, gravity box dont work completely...Xstana framework dont work too...

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sublimeace (Mar 31, 2015)

going back to 2nd modded firmware! need calendar


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 31, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> To change status bar you can use color status bar app from playstore. Yes, gravity box dont work completely...Xstana framework dont work too...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Man xstana work perfectly at me wibth xposed and with huawei theme with 0 value in build.prop


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 31, 2015)

sublimeace said:


> going back to 2nd modded firmware! need calendar

Click to collapse



You can install Google Clander ffom Play Store and just out of experience I can mention better alternatives as Tpday calendar, aCalendar and Business calendar. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sublimeace (Mar 31, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> If you are using ramexpander you cant open that app without google apps.

Click to collapse





CENTSOARER said:


> You can install Google Clander ffom Play Store and just out of experience I can mention better alternatives as Tpday calendar, aCalendar and Business calendar.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yes i know that but im having trouble with ram expander and gallery.. i can't see my images in the sd card in the gallery.. same with songs.. already integrated appolo doesn't find the songs in my sd card.. where as VLC does,


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 31, 2015)

sublimeace said:


> yes i know that but im having trouble with ram expander and gallery.. i can't see my images in the sd card in the gallery.. same with songs.. already integrated appolo doesn't find the songs in my sd card.. where as VLC does,

Click to collapse



Weird. The sdcard access problem~ ll over again. Sorry for the problems. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (Mar 31, 2015)

Who have cm11 fladhed ???
Can try when is work that method to fix missing sound at Calls!
 go to Terminal Emulator and type:

su -
pm disable com.google.android.gms/com.google.android.gms.checkin.CheckinService

hope it works for you guys


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Mar 31, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Who have cm11 fladhed ???
> Can try when is work that method to fix missing sound at Calls!
> go to Terminal Emulator and type:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm trying to make it work, well, the one with KK kernel. I'm gonna take a look at this, but I discarted it before because it was an error associated with a Google Play Services update and before the update in-call audio was actually working.


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 31, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Man xstana work perfectly at me wibth xposed and with huawei theme with 0 value in build.prop

Click to collapse



What firware are you using? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Mar 31, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I'm trying to make it work, well, the one with KK kernel. I'm gonna take a look at this, but I discarted it before because it was an error associated with a Google Play Services update and before the update in-call audio was actually working.

Click to collapse



@ciubi93 Like im said, maybe audio is related to app error, maybe wcd9xxx,
 im take a lot at files but didnt see anything related to modem or audio, however low knowlegde about kernels...
About google services tryed with app Service Disabler but method didnt worked with app, somebody tryed with terminal way, but probably dont work cuz we dont have any google ooperation on factory cm11 for this device.
And CENTS give opinion. I see that was happened on Nexus and Note 3.
And xstana dont do much about graphic, still back line at top, gray icons of wifi bt etc... only icon of battery and that 2 or 3 icons on black lines...
AntTek quick settings pro is good app, you get KK quick setting bar...


----------



## Juro.janosik (Mar 31, 2015)

Could you give a link to b512 ? and is it better than b510? Becouse i have little problem with data connection. Most time i dont have any data, when its turn on. Sometimes it works but... For 30 minutes per day...

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

And is it possible to unlock bootloader without code from huawei? I send them 2 mails and no answer...


----------



## ciubi93 (Apr 1, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> What firware are you using?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I use centsoarer #2 moded rom


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## sublimeace (Apr 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Weird. The sdcard access problem~ ll over again. Sorry for the problems.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



its cool mate.. i am currently looking for a solution.. i will post if i find the solution!!
P.S: Reflashing all over doesn't help either..

ok! i found the solution...
1. copy the important data to the laptop.
2. format the SDcard
3. Copy the data back on it.
4. Download FX file browser from Google play
5. Open FX file browser and goto the storage media (you will see 2 medias.. you can do this on both)
6. click on the menu option (the vertical dots in the upper right hand side)
7. Click on Media rescan.
8. Check gallery and music app when done
9. Data appears!!

hope this helps anyone with this problem.. Cheers


----------



## kikinda (Apr 1, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Could you give a link to b512 ? and is it better than b510? Becouse i have little problem with data connection. Most time i dont have any data, when its turn on. Sometimes it works but... For 30 minutes per day...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------
> 
> And is it possible to unlock bootloader without code from huawei? I send them 2 mails and no answer...

Click to collapse



Read few pages back.  There is a method without mailing huawei to get unlock code.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Apr 2, 2015)

kikinda said:


> Read few pages back.  There is a method without mailing huawei to get unlock code.

Click to collapse



I found only page, where i can unlock bootloader. But there is no Y530


----------



## kikinda (Apr 2, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I found only page, where i can unlock bootloader. But there is no Y530

Click to collapse


http://actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei there is mentioned g630 but you can do that same with  y530. It's work 100%, I tried with my y530.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Apr 2, 2015)

kikinda said:


> http://actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei there is mentioned g630 but you can do that same with  y530. It's work 100%, I tried with my y530.

Click to collapse



I try, but i have got this "Please input the correct Product ID"
I enter product ID from this code *#*#1357946#*#* and its wrong

and when I change:
"<option value="HUAWEI Y530-U00">Y530-U00</option>"
i have got this info: 
We regret to say that the information you are searching is not found. Pleae mail to [email protected], We'll respond to you as soon as possible, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 2, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I try, but i have got this "Please input the correct Product ID"
> I enter product ID from this code *#*#1357946#*#* and its wrong
> 
> and when I change:
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember there are not the same Product IDs the one printed behind battery and the one from code and, if I remember well, you should enter the one printed behind battery. Try again.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Apr 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I remember there are not the same Product IDs the one printed behind battery and the one from code and, if I remember well, you should enter the one printed behind battery. Try again.

Click to collapse



Behind battery i have only 
MAC number
IMEI and
S/N...
and FCC ID


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 2, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Behind battery i have only
> MAC number
> IMEI and
> S/N...
> and FCC ID

Click to collapse



I would go with S/N and FCC ID, in that order.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 2, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I've already uploaded before  Fortunately here in Padua I have 10Mbit/s of upload.
> My usual folder: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M&authuser=0 (cm11_kk_kernel_20150316.tar.gz). Extract in sd/clockworkmod/backup, then do advanced restore, and restore only boot and system....
> 
> They have a different kernel, CM11 G630 had JB Kernel, AFAIK, whereas this has KK 4.4.2 kernel, with some modifications:
> ...

Click to collapse



I took a weird approach with your build. I configured all Cyanogenmod options within eloygomez build. As they are both CM11, I thought, if I don't flash or format data+cache, then configuration would stick. An it did. So I have configured CM to not sleep while connected and had it configured to "None" in screen lock. So far so good. First thing I notice is about images, they get distorted from desktop backdrop and this happens too in app switcher and some non-CM menus.

I post too my dmesg and logcat in case you may want to look if something is different here. Please tell me you have any ideas to make this thing work, because I'm sure I don't have any clue, except to try other msm8x1x blobs for KK.


----------



## kikinda (Apr 3, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Behind battery i have only
> MAC number
> IMEI and
> S/N...
> and FCC ID

Click to collapse



Enter the s/n as your product id


----------



## PieroV (Apr 3, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I took a weird approach with your build. I configured all Cyanogenmod options within eloygomez build. As they are both CM11, I thought, if I don't flash or format data+cache, then configuration would stick. An it did. So I have configured CM to not sleep while connected and had it configured to "None" in screen lock. So far so good. First thing I notice is about images, they get distorted from desktop backdrop and this happens too in app switcher and some non-CM menus.
> 
> I post too my dmesg and logcat in case you may want to look if something is different here. Please tell me you have any ideas to make this thing work, because I'm sure I don't have any clue, except to try other msm8x1x blobs for KK.

Click to collapse



Hi, sorry if I don't write so much but I've been busy with university and tired to work on CM, and I don't think I'll do very much until the end of April.
However my CM recognizes correctly our resolution, whereas Eloygomez's doesn't, and maybe they have different aspect ratio, if I have correctly understood the problem...


----------



## ciubi93 (Apr 4, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I've already uploaded before  Fortunately here in Padua I have 10Mbit/s of upload.
> My usual folder: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M&authuser=0 (cm11_kk_kernel_20150316.tar.gz). Extract in sd/clockworkmod/backup, then do advanced restore, and restore only boot and system....
> 
> They have a different kernel, CM11 G630 had JB Kernel, AFAIK, whereas this has KK 4.4.2 kernel, with some modifications:
> ...

Click to collapse



Good work piero , cqn you fix the touch??


----------



## himister (Apr 4, 2015)

Yesterday a notification popped out on my phone. There's an official update available.
Currently I have B183 firmware and OTA gives me to update to B512.

Question: 
If I update to B512, by OTA, what would happen in case of reverting to B183 by dload method? 
I have an original B183 firmware.

And, is it possible to capture the OTA update before the update proces?
EDIT: OTA has been dowloaded to eSD into HwOUC/update.zip (137mb)
I've tried the adb logcat method but there's no link.

View attachment 3244722


----------



## PieroV (Apr 4, 2015)

himister said:


> Yesterday a notification popped out on my phone. There's an official update available.
> Currently I have B183 firmware and OTA gives me to update to B512.
> 
> Question:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, at the moment downgrading is impossible, with dload method, too.
What do you mean by "capturing" the OTA?


----------



## himister (Apr 4, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, at the moment downgrading is impossible, with dload method, too.
> What do you mean by "capturing" the OTA?

Click to collapse



I mean, saving the downloaded OTA update for later use. 
It's an update.zip file which OTA app uses to update the firmware.
I found it in extSD HwOUC directory.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 4, 2015)

himister said:


> I mean, saving the downloaded OTA update for later use.
> It's an update.zip file which OTA app uses to update the firmware.
> I found it in extSD HwOUC directory.

Click to collapse



You got it saved, share it, please. It is unusual it's only <200 MB. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tarinka (Apr 4, 2015)

I think that you don't be able to download update if have unlock bootloder


----------



## Lycris11 (Apr 5, 2015)

himister said:


> Yesterday a notification popped out on my phone. There's an official update available.
> Currently I have B183 firmware and OTA gives me to update to B512.
> 
> Question:
> ...

Click to collapse





PieroV said:


> Hi, at the moment downgrading is impossible, with dload method, too.
> What do you mean by "capturing" the OTA?

Click to collapse



Downgrading is possible with extracting dload files(writted already post) and flashing, recovery, boot and system.img, or only system.img with fastboot.
Here is the link of downgrading solution.


----------



## himister (Apr 5, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> You got it saved, share it, please. It is unusual it's only <200 MB.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'll share it gladly. Uploading right now.
Just a precaution. This is the OTA update to Telenor Serbia B512. (from B183)
If anyone could find some use by extracting the images and scripts, for any kind of RE, I'm glad to help.

A thought...I remember trying few ''edited'' roms on Ascend G300 and upgrade-downgrade was possible by editing a script in META.inf. 
I'm not a developer, and I barely understand how some things work. 
Hope we'll find a way to ease things a bit.

OTA update B512 Telenor.zip


----------



## Juro.janosik (Apr 7, 2015)

himister said:


> I'll share it gladly. Uploading right now.
> Just a precaution. This is the OTA update to Telenor Serbia B512. (from B183)
> If anyone could find some use by extracting the images and scripts, for any kind of RE, I'm glad to help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When i try to update it i have:

check sd update pkg is exist...
Plese check your software version
Error: usb update failure,udpate abort!

Can you help? It is becouse i have B510?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kombuk (Apr 7, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> When i try to update it i have:
> 
> check sd update pkg is exist...
> Plese check your software version
> ...

Click to collapse



You have locked or unlocked bootloader? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Apr 7, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> You have locked or unlocked bootloader?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Locked.


----------



## himister (Apr 7, 2015)

As I stated above, this update can only patch Telenor Srb B183 rom to B512.
I opened the metadata and user-script and it's clearly that it can only patch that one.

user-script

```
ui_print("Now hota starting...");
ui_print("Verifying current system...");
mount("vfat","EMMC", "/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/modem", "/firmware");
mount("ext4","EMMC","/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/system", "/system");
mount("ext4","EMMC","/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/cust", "/cust");
mount("ext4","EMMC","/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/userdata", "/data");
mount("ext4","EMMC","/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/persist", "/persist");
assert(file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "Huawei/Y530-U00/hwY530-U00:4.3/HuaweiY530-U00/C900B183:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys" ||
       file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "Huawei/Y530-U00/hwY530-U00:4.3/HuaweiY530-U00/C900B512:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys");
```

metadata

```
post-build=Huawei/Y530-U00/hwY530-U00:4.3/HuaweiY530-U00/C900B512:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys
post-timestamp=1407762482
pre-build=Huawei/Y530-U00/hwY530-U00:4.3/HuaweiY530-U00/C900B183:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys
pre-device=hwY530-U00
```


If you flashed your phone earlier, I guess you want be able to apply this update, and your bootloader needs to be unlocked anyway.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Apr 7, 2015)

himister said:


> As I stated above, this update can only patch Telenor Srb B183 rom to B512.
> I opened the metadata and user-script and it's clearly that it can only patch that one.
> 
> user-script
> ...

Click to collapse



hey, and if we change in this line

pre-build=Huawei/Y530-U00/hwY530-U00:4.3/HuaweiY530-U00/C900B183:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys 

C900B183-> to for example C900B510 ? It will change something? And then will be possilble to update another version? Or its no way to change it?

I dont know anything about that, i only think that.


----------



## Vyperpunk (Apr 8, 2015)

*Branded Y530 Boot-Loop*

Hello there XDA. Your forum has helped me many times and I hope you will, too, this once.
I am a pleased owner of Huawei Y530, with No-Brand ROM, it's a little slow at times with some heavy apps, but I really don't need to go trough the trouble of a MOD ROM. 
Now, my aunt bought a Huawei Y530 today, too, and couldn't install Facebook. Because of Branded ROM (Wind*Italy) removing Live Wallpaper feature. Something that sounds stupid to do, and to repair. I got root access with Root Genius like with my own phone without problems.
So I did it easily, and then, bam: Boot Loop. Tried to Hard Reset, nothing. Tried to flash a No-Brand ROM, but, of course, failed. 
Tried to adb sideload anything from CWM to the No-Brand ROM, nothing. Now after a whole day on it I gave up.
Is there any way I haven't considered yet?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 8, 2015)

Vyperpunk said:


> Hello there XDA. Your forum has helped me many times and I hope you will, too, this once.
> I am a pleased owner of Huawei Y530, with No-Brand ROM, it's a little slow at times with some heavy apps, but I really don't need to go trough the trouble of a MOD ROM.
> Now, my aunt bought a Huawei Y530 today, too, and couldn't install Facebook. Because of Branded ROM (Wind*Italy) removing Live Wallpaper feature. Something that sounds stupid to do, and to repair. I got root access with Root Genius like with my own phone without problems.
> So I did it easily, and then, bam: Boot Loop. Tried to Hard Reset, nothing. Tried to flash a No-Brand ROM, but, of course, failed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I did not get it straight. So,  you had a branded ROM, used KingRoot and end up with a bootloop? 
If it is so and you see the system booting with a boot animation, seems to me you have written something in SYSTEM. TBH your easiest way to get out of it os reflashing some original firmware (dload folder method). 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vyperpunk (Apr 8, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Sorry, I did not get it straight. So,  you had a branded ROM, used KingRoot and end up with a bootloop?
> If it is so and you see the system booting with a boot animation, seems to me you have written something in SYSTEM. TBH your easiest way to get out of it os reflashing some original firmware (dload folder method).
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's it.
Problem is, the brand firmware is nowhere to be found :\!


----------



## Animu619 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello guys. I was reading on a forum and I saw some people saying that this phone hasn't gotten a custom rom because nobody has the kernel. Someone actually found a link with it, and I don't know if it'll be useful for you, but this is the link:

en.ui.vmall.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=61

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Apr 8, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Hello guys. I was reading on a forum and I saw some people saying that this phone hasn't gotten a custom rom because nobody has the kernel. Someone actually found a link with it, and I don't know if it'll be useful for you, but this is the...

Click to collapse



Kernel is posted long time ago, we have already cm11 based JB kernel but no audio in a calls,but cm11 based on KK kernel have problem with touchscreen.


----------



## SpLatT^ (Apr 10, 2015)

*Huawei Y-530 Won't boot*

My Huawei Y-530 stays stuck on boot loop [the android logo], then it poweres off itself. 
I did Factory reset a few times, wiped the cache, still not working
Please, help.


----------



## Kombuk (Apr 10, 2015)

SpLatT^ said:


> My Huawei Y-530 stays stuck on boot loop [the android logo], then it poweres off itself.
> I did Factory reset a few times, wiped the cache, still not working
> Please, help.

Click to collapse



Download your stoc Rom, extract it place it on SDCard. Turn of the phone then long press vol plus, vol min, power.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SpLatT^ (Apr 10, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Download your stoc Rom, extract it place it on SDCard. Turn of the phone then long press vol plus, vol min, power.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I downloaded the ROM from Consumer Huawei Site.
I unzipped it, formatted the SD Card, put it on SD Card, placed the SD in phone, started the phone with VOL+,VOL- and Power button.

checking sd update pkg...
file:/sdcard/dload/update.app.size=1290100572
oemsbl version list check error!
0* ,write data error
Error:update.app is a invalid package
Error:SD card update failure, SD card update abort!


----------



## jehemera (Apr 10, 2015)

*huawei y530*



SpLatT^ said:


> I downloaded the ROM from Consumer Huawei Site.
> I unzipped it, formatted the SD Card, put it on SD Card, placed the SD in phone, started the phone with VOL+,VOL- and Power button.
> 
> checking sd update pkg...
> ...

Click to collapse



you r trying downgrade and this is not possible with dload method., you need same firmware version or higher firmware version to make update with dload mehod.


----------



## SpLatT^ (Apr 10, 2015)

jehemera said:


> you r trying downgrade and this is not possible with dload method., you need same firmware version or higher firmware version to make update with dload mehod.

Click to collapse



What should I do?
Why does it stuck on boot...


----------



## jehemera (Apr 10, 2015)

*huawei y530*



SpLatT^ said:


> What should I do?
> Why does it stuck on boot...

Click to collapse



download this; http://consumer.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=27255&version=50604&siteCode=my 
extract it and put dload folder to external sd.
power off phone and press hold all buttons and system will fresh installed.


----------



## SpLatT^ (Apr 10, 2015)

jehemera said:


> download this; url
> extract it and put dload folder to external sd.
> power off phone and press hold all buttons and system will fresh installed.

Click to collapse



Same error: update.app is a invalid package.

I don't know what to do anymore. 2 days without using the phone already


----------



## jehemera (Apr 10, 2015)

*huawei y530*



SpLatT^ said:


> Same error: update.app is a invalid package.
> 
> I don't know what to do anymore. 2 days without using the phone already

Click to collapse



ok. try same with this firmware http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31021&version=54820&siteCode=rs
edit: if its also not work,then you must try with firmware b519, but i dont know where to get it.


----------



## SpLatT^ (Apr 10, 2015)

jehemera said:


> ok. try same with this firmware url
> edit: if its also not work,then you must try with firmware b519, but i dont know where to get it.

Click to collapse



Error:update.app is a invalid package

Whyy  Not working...


----------



## maxi23 (Apr 10, 2015)

jehemera said:


> download this; http://consumer.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=27255&version=50604&siteCode=my
> extract it and put dload folder to external sd.
> power off phone and press hold all buttons and system will fresh installed.

Click to collapse



I had the phone branded with this firmware I removed all rubbish and now is beautiful thank you thank you and thank you  :good:


----------



## SpLatT^ (Apr 11, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Download your stoc Rom, extract it place it on SDCard. Turn of the phone then long press vol plus, vol min, power.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





jehemera said:


> ok. try same with this firmware http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31021&version=54820&siteCode=rs
> edit: if its also not work,then you must try with firmware b519, but i dont know where to get it.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help guys 
Now it works.
I did shut down it over night and now it works. o.o
edit I started google play and it shut downed itself. I tried to turn it on and now it stays on boot loop....... :\ damn


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## SpLatT^ (Apr 11, 2015)

Help please....


----------



## mas.hashemi92 (Apr 11, 2015)

*live wallpaper*

hi i have rooted my Y530 but still have this error ( live wallpaper not supported) 
is there anyone who knows that how to enable this feature on the phone? 
so many pages here i have no time to search all of them
thank you


----------



## Lycris11 (Apr 12, 2015)

mas.hashemi92 said:


> hi i have rooted my Y530 but still have this error ( live wallpaper not supported)
> is there anyone who knows that how to enable this feature on the phone?
> so many pages here i have no time to search all of them
> thank you

Click to collapse



Its simple, download facebook or other app require lw.apk from internet.
When you downloaded facebook app, make it name without quotes "com.facebook.katana.apk".
Copy it on phone, and then with root explorer(root needed) copy fb app renamed inside root of phone folder (root)/data/app/com.katana~~.
Reboot device and fb app will appear.


----------



## mas.hashemi92 (Apr 12, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Its simple, download facebook or other app require lw.apk from internet.
> When you downloaded facebook app, make it name without quotes "com.facebook.katana.apk".
> Copy it on phone, and then with root explorer(root needed) copy fb app renamed inside root of phone folder (root)/data/app/com.katana~~.
> Reboot device and fb app will appear.

Click to collapse



thank you
i have another question
i have downloaded the last upgarde of my phone (b189). i copied the the dload folder in my SD card. but when upgrade the phone and the ophne restarts, this error apears: package is invalid 
do you know why this happens?


----------



## Lycris11 (Apr 12, 2015)

mas.hashemi92 said:


> thank you
> i have another question
> i have downloaded the last upgarde of my phone (b189). i copied the the dload folder in my SD card. but when upgrade the phone and the ophne restarts, this error apears: package is invalid
> do you know why this happens?

Click to collapse



Last numbers like B189, B175 or what ever are versions, dont know what are differences but, probably update error becomes from the signature from update package isnt same as in the device, and if you are using B512 and try to install update to B509 it will unavailable cuz downgrading with dload isnt possible.
Downgrading method link is few pages back written by me.


----------



## lonerider41life (Apr 13, 2015)

*All about HUAWEI Ascend Y530 (Q&A, Root,Unlocking, etc)*

Hello.
I'm new here and new in using Huawei phones.
So, I'll ask if could help me with some advices. I sent email to Huawei for bootloader unlock code (wait for answer), but I need a stock Huawei firmware for Huawei Ascend Y530. My phone have build number: Y530-U00V100R001C900B512, custom version: CUSTROUC109D004. There are no updates for my phone. I just want to change the firmware because that I use is branded by network operator and include a lot of apps that are running and I don't use them. The phone is also network locked.
Thank you.


----------



## mas.hashemi92 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Last numbers like B189, B175 or what ever are versions, dont know what are differences but, probably update error becomes from the signature from update package isnt same as in the device, and if you are using B512 and try to install update to B509 it will unavailable cuz downgrading with dload isnt possible.
> Downgrading method link is few pages back written by me.

Click to collapse



thank you for the help 
very usefull


----------



## tarinka (Apr 14, 2015)

Our phone is mtk, try to unlock 
https://forum.dc-unlocker.com/forum...70-huawei-mtk-phones-open-beta-free-unlocking


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 14, 2015)

tarinka said:


> Our phone is mtk, try to unlock
> https://forum.dc-unlocker.com/forum...70-huawei-mtk-phones-open-beta-free-unlocking

Click to collapse



This is not a Mediatek device, fortunately. If this unlock method is for mediatek, you better don't bother. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Oliver_GSM (Apr 15, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Locked.

Click to collapse



Then you need to unlock it in order to update.
Can get bootloader unlock code fast now from DC-unlocker, simply put a request on their forum and wait for couple mins. Service is free atm as they state. Can't post direct link, but you can find dedicated thread in Huawei section.


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey I need some help guys. I "rooted" my phone with kingroot and the software installed fine but when using any program like Adaway or Ram Expander they all fail saying I don't have root access. Root checker app works fine. I am on b188 bell Canada. Any help?


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 16, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> Hey I need some help guys. I "rooted" my phone with kingroot and the software installed fine but when using any program like Adaway or Ram Expander they all fail saying I don't have root access. Root checker app works fine. I am on b188 bell Canada. Any help?

Click to collapse



Install the last version of KingUser(is 4.02.87.182).You can download it from KingRoot site 
Is it a very nice change from the old KingUser(new design,better root permissions acces,etc).


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 16, 2015)

Unfortunately I am on that version. I think one of the problems is that my phone doesn't mount system as rw for some reason. Any help?


----------



## ciubi93 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hei guis any news about cm11 ??? @PieroV , @CENTSOARER


----------



## Zoidiano0 (Apr 16, 2015)

install the lates modded ROM Avalible and noproblems i have installed RAM EXPANDER adn ADAWAY and both woorks just fine


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 16, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> Unfortunately I am on that version. I think one of the problems is that my phone doesn't mount system as rw for some reason. Any help?

Click to collapse



You can try to unroot it from KingUser,root it again with RootGenius,update KingUser
and maybe this time you are lucky.
Good luck!


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 16, 2015)

Unroot doesn't work. It just keeps the older version of kinguser


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 16, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> Unroot doesn't work. It just keeps the older version of kinguser

Click to collapse



Seems like a su binary issue. 
@ciubi Sorry, man. I've been busy and I'm not really our best shot. Hope we hear something new from Piero. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 16, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Seems like a su binary issue.
> @ciubi Sorry, man. I've been busy and I'm not really our best shot. Hope we hear something new from Piero.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah thats what I was thinking. Any help? I can't get a custom recovery on this phone.


----------



## vladhed (Apr 16, 2015)

B188 on Bell as well.  I had to unlock the boot loader before kingroot would successfully root.  This was a bit of a pain as you have to get the unlock code from Huawei and then the phone gets reset - make sure you have backups of everything.

Cheers


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 16, 2015)

vladhed said:


> B188 on Bell as well.  I had to unlock the boot loader before kingroot would successfully root.  This was a bit of a pain as you have to get the unlock code from Huawei and then the phone gets reset - make sure you have backups of everything.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Guh. Guess I'll just disable the app.


----------



## vladhed (Apr 16, 2015)

*anyone else getting update dialog?*


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 17, 2015)

@ Skazzy3 

You can try to unroot it with RootGenius.
And for the bootloader unlock,try the method described at post #2064(I can't post link yet,sorry).You can read additional info after this post,it will help you to unlock.I tried this method and it worked for me,I have unlocked bootloader+CWM Recovery.


----------



## rudycas (Apr 17, 2015)

@Skazzy3

for bootloader unlock, there is a thread in dc-unlocker forum (huawei) so they can give you the unlock code... 


and for rooting.. I used towelroot... 


by the way... do you know how to activate the live wallpapers on huawei's latest official rom (509)??

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




ali60351 said:


> First of all I would like to say that I am very happy to see this conversation and I hope that we will get a custom rom soon enough.
> 
> Now my Y530 is rooted with towel root and have build no 187.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know this is a old thread... but I just want to ask...

is this also fixes the issue to install apps (like facebook) latest version?... when I try to install it says that can't be done because my ROM doesn't support live wallpapers... I had the latest version before I updated the ROM to the latest official one (from Huawei)


----------



## Animu619 (Apr 17, 2015)

It doesn't fix the livewallpapers thing, but you can simply download the apk of the app you want to install, then use a root explorer to paste it into data/app, and it will appear installed without any trouble. 

Regards 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 17, 2015)

@ rudycas 
If you can get LiveWallpapers working,it will work.
But you can try the latest modded ROM from @ CENTSOARER (post #2005).
Or you can use Facebook Lite (the last version is 1.6.0.35.81).Is the best for me,very low space used on /data,low ram usage,etc.


----------



## rudycas (Apr 17, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> It doesn't fix the livewallpapers thing, but you can simply download the apk of the app you want to install, then use a root explorer to paste it into data/app, and it will appear installed without any trouble.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



this is interesting... the file is:

com.facebook.katana-30.0.0.19.17-APK4Fun.com.apk

i guess I should rename it without the APK4Fun.com part right?... and just use the same name as I found it in data/app?? 
am I right?

edit:
well there is no facebook apk in data/app... this is because facebook is a system app... and don't know where to find that file..


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 17, 2015)

@ rudycas 
You can find it in /system/app.
The name,according to Google Play is com.facebook.katana and the name of the apk should be com.facebook.katana.apk


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh my god. The kinguser app is like a virus. I've been trying to replace it with some other app and its not letting me. First off, removing root permission from the menu just takes me to an older version if on the latest and does nothing on the old version. The root doesn't work even though I get a access granted on root checker.  I've tried other root apps to remove root and none of them work. I've tried re-rooting with kingroot on PC. Doesnt work. I tried Kingoroot and Root Genius to try and replace them. Doesnt work. Only thing I've done close to it is use Link2SD to remove it where the app force closes when launched and it comes back after a reboot. Please help me. I can NOT get my phone unlocked because I have data I cannot bother to lose and backups arent possible and I have stock recovery. A factory reset STILL keeps the kinguser app (Since it is a system app obviously.) Please someone help me I don't want this program on my phone :crying:


----------



## Animu619 (Apr 18, 2015)

rudycas said:


> this is interesting... the file is:
> 
> com.facebook.katana-30.0.0.19.17-APK4Fun.com.apk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mmm, that's a problem then.. I don't know how to locate the system apps either. 

I got rid of the system fb app when I flashed the second modded rom that Centsoarer uploaded. Therefore, if nobody knows how to replace the system apk using a file explorer, I would suggest you to flash the 2nd or 3rd modded rom of Centsoarer and then push the fb apk into data/app. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




Skazzy3 said:


> Oh my god. The kinguser app is like a virus. I've been trying to replace it with some other app and its not letting me. First off, removing root permission from the menu just takes me to an older version if on the latest and does nothing on the old version. The root doesn't work even though I get a access granted on root checker.  I've tried other root apps to remove root and none of them work. I've tried re-rooting with kingroot on PC. Doesnt work. I tried Kingoroot and Root Genius to try and replace them. Doesnt work. Only thing I've done close to it is use Link2SD to remove it where the app force closes when launched and it comes back after a reboot. Please help me. I can NOT get my phone unlocked because I have data I cannot bother to lose and backups arent possible and I have stock recovery. A factory reset STILL keeps the kinguser app (Since it is a system app obviously.) Please someone help me I don't want this program on my phone :crying:

Click to collapse



I also had some  issues with the kingroot app, but yesterday I flashed the 3rd modded rom of Centsoarer and it comes with SuperSu instead of kingroot, which seems to have fixed my problems. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 18, 2015)

@Animu619 

With Root Explorer,you can find it here->  /system/app.
"/" = root path,if you hit the back button,the app will exit,so you know that you are in the right place.









@Skazzy3

I really don't know why KingUser is not working for you.I used it for the first time when I rooted my phone and I liked it.I have the last version on my phone with no problems(ROM B512 original,no branding).RamExpander is working good,most games runs good because of the swap,and the phone is almost lag free.


----------



## GuestD0081 (Apr 18, 2015)

I have been here for a while now and I never understood HOW exactly i can get cwm on this phone.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 18, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> Oh my god. The kinguser app is like a virus. I've been trying to replace it with some other app and its not letting me. First off, removing root permission from the menu just takes me to an older version if on the latest and does nothing on the old version. The root doesn't work even though I get a access granted on root checker.  I've tried other root apps to remove root and none of them work. I've tried re-rooting with kingroot on PC. Doesnt work. I tried Kingoroot and Root Genius to try and replace them. Doesnt work. Only thing I've done close to it is use Link2SD to remove it where the app force closes when launched and it comes back after a reboot. Please help me. I can NOT get my phone unlocked because I have data I cannot bother to lose and backups arent possible and I have stock recovery. A factory reset STILL keeps the kinguser app (Since it is a system app obviously.) Please someone help me I don't want this program on my phone :crying:

Click to collapse



It's not a virus, don't worry that much. The problem is you lost root and that's why you can't get rid of Kinguser even with a factory reset. You need to go through or you have to reinstall original fw using the dload method (it is explained in the wiki). 

If you choose to go through rooting, may I suggest something? Install towelroot and press the "make it ra1n" button while connected to the internet. If you receive a success confirmation go to play store, install superSU and launch it. Don't update su binary but uninstall the other superuser apps that superSU detects (i. e. Kinguser). Now you hopefully don't have Kinguser, but still you have problems accesing your internal sdcard. Please report back. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------




joko49perez said:


> I have been here for a while now and I never understood HOW exactly i can get cwm on this phone.

Click to collapse



You may if you visit the wiki for this device. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 18, 2015)

I tried the towelroot and supersu method. Doesnt work. It seems that kinguser blocks all rooting attempts/root tools. im not going to bother with this anymore. Can anyone tell me where to download the best stock rom and how to install it with dload? I also hope it works with my U051


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 18, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> I tried the towelroot and supersu method. Doesnt work. It seems that kinguser blocks all rooting attempts/root tools. im not going to bother with this anymore. Can anyone tell me where to download the best stock rom and how to install it with dload? I also hope it works with my U051

Click to collapse



Sorry if I'm rude, but, as I told you, dload method is in the wiki. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Sorry if I'm rude, but, as I told you, dload method is in the wiki.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay, ive read that the best firmware is b512 or something along those lines. Where would I go to download it?


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 19, 2015)

@ Skazzy3 
The only B512 ROM that you can find is a CWM backup.
Here-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59180868&postcount=1742


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 19, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @ Skazzy3
> The only B512 ROM that you can find is a CWM backup.
> Here-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59180868&postcount=1742

Click to collapse



Actually i mamaged to find a link to a dload version a few pages back. Ill try that out.


----------



## monchohip (Apr 20, 2015)

*link roto*

El link de descargar esta roto podeis resubirlo de nuevo? : Confuso:


----------



## Animu619 (Apr 20, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I'm gonna be brief. This stock modded firmware has little new things to offer:
> 1) It is based on B512 firmware.
> 2) It replaces Kinguser with superSU.
> 3) Upgraded extremebeats mod to v4.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Centsoarer! 

I have a problem...After I flashed your latest modded rom, ramexpander became unable to activate the swap file, it creates the file but an error appears saying that it can't locate the file or something like that...I can even see the .swap file in the sd card but when I check with the swap checker it says 0.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 20, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Hey Centsoarer!
> 
> I have a problem...After I flashed your latest modded rom, ramexpander became unable to activate the swap file, it creates the file but an error appears saying that it can't locate the file or something like that...I can even see the .swap file in the sd card but when I check with the swap checker it says 0.

Click to collapse



I understand. This firmware is compatible with superSU but it seems to mess up other apps, for instance, different root explorers will work on root partitions randomly. I don't know why.

The only thing I can do for you is some guidance with swap depending on your usage. We can create a swap file or partition and a couple of scripts to activate it on boot, manually or whatever. Other thing you could try is actually use different apps to create a swap file, as I told you, if different root explorers can work randomly, different swap file apps may work as well.


----------



## Animu619 (Apr 20, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I understand. This firmware is compatible with superSU but it seems to mess up other apps, for instance, different root explorers will work on root partitions randomly. I don't know why.
> 
> The only thing I can do for you is some guidance with swap depending on your usage. We can create a swap file or partition and a couple of scripts to activate it on boot, manually or whatever. Other thing you could try is actually use different apps to create a swap file, as I told you, if different root explorers can work randomly, different swap file apps may work as well.

Click to collapse



I see. I actually tried 3 apps and those didn't work. I'd like to get a 1024mb (1gb) swap file working because my games need extra performance. I tried ramexpander, amemory, and swapper. Do you know any other app? 

Also, could you tell me more about the scripts? That bit sounds interesting. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tarinka (Apr 20, 2015)

This phone isn't for games


----------



## Juro.janosik (Apr 20, 2015)

how to intall this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59180868&postcount=1742
I finally unlock bootloader and root my phone....


----------



## Animu619 (Apr 21, 2015)

tarinka said:


> This phone isn't for games

Click to collapse



There's a lot of people that use this phone for games, all you need is the right tools. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 21, 2015)

@tarinka 
If you know how to set it up,is it for games.
I have lots of games on my phone,games that without Rooting+Mods will not work,but if you can tweak your device,they will work.
The Adreno GPU+Qualcomm CPU,even if they are not high end,they work fine for most games,of course if you have swap.
@Juro.janosik 
Just install the custom recovery,go to recovery,restore backup,after this is done wipe data,wipe cache,wipe dalvik cache and you are done


----------



## Juro.janosik (Apr 21, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @Juro.janosik
> Just install the custom recovery,go to recovery,restore backup,after this is done wipe data,wipe cache,wipe dalvik cache and you are done

Click to collapse



and where i can get custom recovery?


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 21, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> and where i can get custom recovery?

Click to collapse



Here-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#Installing_CWM


----------



## PieroV (Apr 21, 2015)

*Some news*

Hi guys!
It's been a long time since I posted last news about Cyanogenmod 11, but I've been working on it again, lately.
I've ported Kitkat blobs and I've updated my repositories on GitHub: https://github.com/PieroV

I've fixed the touch screen (HUAWEI removed some lines on configuration but we needed them, see msm8610_defconfig for more information), but there are still many regressions.
It's not as bad as my first releases, but it's not as complete as G630 builds.

Since I don't know when I'll be able to work again, I'm releasing the two images needed to test it:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5am9iaGlUQUo1ams&authuser=1
Please note that it's a zip, but it's not flashable directly from CWM. It needs to be flashed from fastboot:

```
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash system system.img
```
I wanted to make a flashable zip, but I had some problems...
*Please, don't do it unless you are a developer.*

*Please note that security level is the lowest as possible: by default ADB works with root privileges and it doens't check for the RSA signature.*
This was/is needed to debug problems that prevented the first configuration/touch/etc etc etc...

This Cyanogenmod can't be called alpha, yet.
The system boots, can be configured, some apps work, but I haven't checked everything, yet.
We have for sure USB support (with storage, too), the LED works correctly, we have brightness (but no auto, I think), vibration works, too.
We don't have anything else: no Wi-Fi, no 3G or 2G, no audio at all.
I couldn't test more features, as touch screen required me the whole evening.

Again, this build is only for developers, I'm publishing only to allow people work on it with me...
I've received some feedbacks from a G6 user, he confirms that G630 and Y530 builds are compatible with theirs, at lest Cyanogenmod, I don't know anything about EMUI 3 on Y530.
Any other feedback is welcome, but keep in mind that we are only at an initial stage


----------



## Dalibor43 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Please?*

I need Huawei  y530 Serbian stock rom B183 backup.


----------



## shaggy-89 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Ive been reading forum on how to root my Y530-U051, but have had no luck.

Ive tired TowelRoot, One click root, iroot (vroot), SRSRoot and still cant get it done. If possible can someone assist (team viewer available if required)


specs below
Y530-U051
Android Version 4.3
Kernel Version 3.4.0+
Build Number Y530-U051V100R001C451B191

Cheers 

Shaggy


----------



## Juro.janosik (Apr 22, 2015)

shaggy-89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ive been reading forum on how to root my Y530-U051, but have had no luck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try unlock bootloader and then root. I also had this problem and after unlock bootloader it was possible to root.


----------



## Dalibor43 (Apr 22, 2015)

*?*

Can someone send me Y530 B183 telenor backup? Why is so hard to help someone?


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 22, 2015)

@shaggy-89 

For me,the only root that worked was RootGenius,version 1.8.7.
Here-> http://www.shuame.com/en/root/

@Dalibor43 

Maybe no one has this firmware.


----------



## jehemera (Apr 22, 2015)

*huawei y530*



Dalibor43 said:


> Can someone send me Y530 B183 telenor backup? Why is so hard to help someone?

Click to collapse


http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=23509&version=41466&siteCode=rs


----------



## Dalibor43 (Apr 22, 2015)

*:/*

@MihaiSG Thats not possible.
@jehemera I need backup beacuse i have B189 and cant downgrade.


----------



## biscegliad (Apr 23, 2015)

Cyanogenmod11 on my G6-U10
For me in a couple minutes:
Boot ok, black screen after 2 minutes, no Wifi, no GSM, system closing (probabily kernel optimization problem)but it's not bad for firt alpha build  very good.


----------



## himister (Apr 23, 2015)

Dalibor43 said:


> @MihaiSG Thats not possible.
> 
> @jehemera I need backup beacuse i have B189 and cant downgrade.

Click to collapse



I can make you a CWM backup of Telenor B183. One thing that I'm not certain of, will it be possible for you to rewrite B189 with B183, hence it's not possible to downgrade through dload method.


----------



## Kombuk (Apr 23, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Hey Centsoarer!
> 
> I have a problem...After I flashed your latest modded rom, ramexpander became unable to activate the swap file, it creates the file but an error appears saying that it can't locate the file or something like that...I can even see the .swap file in the sd card but when I check with the swap checker it says 0.

Click to collapse



You can make swap partiotion on SD card

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Apr 23, 2015)

biscegliad said:


> Cyanogenmod11 on my G6-U10
> For me in a couple minutes:
> Boot ok, black screen after 2 minutes, no Wifi, no GSM, system closing (probabily kernel optimization problem)but it's not bad for firt alpha build  very good.

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your feedback!
Just to know, did you do a factory reset before trying?
I forgot to say it, but it's higly reccomended, even if you are coming from G630 builds...
Of course, please *do backups before any testing*...

Sadly no WiFi and no GSM are known issues...
GSM needs /firmware to be mounted and a link in /etc, but this causes reboot loops. I think that we'll have to extract them from a G6 firmware instead of using stock ones (I didn't include them in proprietary blobs, as they are in a separate partition, but we could try this...).
WiFi could be the same error in G630, so a firmware to link, or it could be a kernel misconfiguration problem... Getting wireless working is always quite tricky...


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## biscegliad (Apr 23, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, thanks for your feedback!
> Just to know, did you do a factory reset before trying?
> I forgot to say it, but it's higly reccomended, even if you are coming from G630 builds...
> Of course, please *do backups before any testing*...
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I do backup before  and after flash Boot and System I did a factory reset
I am non expert of developer code but I can to try to replace o move system file without any problem. If necessary, even hand me the necessary files for testing. In case of problem I will restore in few minutes


----------



## ciubi93 (Apr 23, 2015)

biscegliad said:


> Yes, I do backup before  and after flash Boot and System I did a factory reset
> I am non expert of developer code but I can to try to replace o move system file without any problem. If necessary, even hand me the necessary files for testing. In case of problem I will restore in few minutes

Click to collapse



Hei @biscegliad memtion, 	you have 	huawei g6.


----------



## biscegliad (Apr 23, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Hei @biscegliad memtion, 	you have 	huawei g6.

Click to collapse



Yes, sorry. I will remenber to will write this for future post


----------



## Animu619 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> You can make swap partiotion on SD card
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can you explain how to do that? I'm new to these things.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kombuk (Apr 23, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Can you explain how to do that? I'm new to these things.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have succesfully partitioned my sd card with app caled android partition tool.  Install it and make 512 MB swap partition (i think its enought) you will lose all data on sdcard...  Backup all files to PC!!!! 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Animu619 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I have succesfully partitioned my sd card with app caled android partition tool.  Install it and make 512 MB swap partition (i think its enought) you will lose all data on sdcard...  Backup all files to PC!!!!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I see, thanks for your quick reply .

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dalibor43 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Thanks god*

@himister  Yea beacause its not possible to downgrade i want backup .It will be cool if you can make backup and upload!. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 23, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> I see, thanks for your quick reply .
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Stop now if you can. You can make a swap file and performance is the same, plus, you don't loose any files and can recover the memory used by swap file anytime without repartitioning (thus loosing your files) again. 

HOW TO: 
1) Get root privileges in your terminal emulator of choice: 

```
su -
```

2) Create a blank file inside your sd card, bs is for block size in bytes and count is for the size of your swap file. 

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/sdcard/swap bs=1024 count=524288
```

3) If you are going to use it only for gaming (not concerned about security issues) you can convert the blank file into a swap file. 

```
mkswap /sdcard/swap
```

4) Finally, you can activate your swap file to start using right now. 

```
swapon /sdcard/swap
```

5) You can stop using the command swapoff. Using script manager you can run it on boot or create a script which could manage swappiness (a kernel parameter to modify the frequency to use swap space from 1 to 100).  Something like: 


```
#!/system/bin/sh
# Activate swap file in sdcard
swapon /sdcard/swap
# set swappiness parameter after activating swap file
echo "10" > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
```

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Animu619 (Apr 23, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Stop now if you can. You can make a swap file and performance is the same, plus, you don't loose any files and can recover the memory used by swap file anytime without repartitioning (thus loosing your files) again.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Mmm, my main problem is that none of the swap files I've made with different apps have worked for this rom. 

Edit: I haven't made a partition yet anyway.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 23, 2015)

Please refresh my previous post. I updated it with a how-to using simple commands to create a swap file and activate/deactivate it. You can store the swap file anywhere you have write privileges. If this does not work, you should go for the partition method. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Animu619 (Apr 23, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Please refresh my previous post. I updated it with a how-to using simple commands to create a swap file and activate/deactivate it. You can store the swap file anywhere you have write privileges. If this does not work, you should go for the partition method.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks CENT! It's finally working ... I confirmed with swap checker and it says the correct value.


----------



## mahathir999 (Apr 24, 2015)

I successfully upgrade my firmware to B512 from B189.But after upgrade,my root was lost.(Previously rooted by Towelroot)
I tried towelroot,Kingroot & Vroot several times on my new B512 firmware.But always it failed & failed.
My bootloader is locked so far.
Kindly anyone tell me the procedure of rooting again....Thanks.


----------



## jurojanosik (Apr 24, 2015)

mahathir999 said:


> I successfully upgrade my firmware to B512 from B189.But after upgrade,my root was lost.(Previously rooted by Towelroot)
> I tried towelroot,Kingroot & Vroot several times on my new B512 firmware.But always it failed & failed.
> My bootloader is locked so far.
> Kindly anyone tell me the procedure of rooting again....Thanks.

Click to collapse



I think you must unlock bootloader. or try to root SRS and some others programs. I Have olso 512, unlock bootloader and i do it simply with towelroot


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 24, 2015)

@PieroV 

By any chance,have you disabled Network Location from your CWM Build?
If I disabled this app,I have no WiFi.


----------



## PieroV (Apr 24, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @PieroV
> 
> By any chance,have you disabled Network Location from your CWM Build?
> If I disabled this app,I have no WiFi.

Click to collapse



No, I haven't.
No connections (no WiFi, no GSM, no 3G) is a known bug, I'm thinking of a kernel misconfiguration...


----------



## Loppiedo (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello everyone, I've updated with the B512 but I have several issues I would like to return to Italy B191 tim but I have not made a backup, I tried to flash (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58478704&postcount = 1328) and it says boot.img size too large because how can I fix?


----------



## jurojanosik (Apr 24, 2015)

Is it possible to install on this phone apus launcher? I know that work 4.1 version but is it possible to install the newest? maybe we can Delete Live Wallpapers From install file?

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Animu619 (Apr 25, 2015)

jurojanosik said:


> Is it possible to install on this phone apus launcher? I know that work 4.1 version but is it possible to install the newest? maybe we can Delete Live Wallpapers From install file?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



You need to be root. 

1. Download Apus launcher.apk 
2. With a root explorer, paste the apk into the directory called root/data/app 
3. It's supposed to appear in your app list, so enjoy. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Apr 25, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> You need to be root.
> 
> 1. Download Apus launcher.apk
> 2. With a root explorer, paste the apk into the directory called root/data/app
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks  it works. Can i do this with all app that i can't install (e.g. Facebook)?


----------



## ciubi93 (Apr 25, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Thanks  it works. Can i do this with all app that i can't install (e.g. Facebook)?

Click to collapse



	Yes , work with all apps.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Lycris11 (Apr 25, 2015)

*Battery script*

Im not owner im just sharing, and im not responsable for any couse, do backup after doing anything...

I found this script inside application called "Battery Utility" and i can say it really working, cant say the battery will durate about 3-4 days, but it will reduce battery drain....
You need to have root access and clockworkmod installed.
1.) Get the script on your sdcard
2.) Reboot device into clockworkmod
3.) Wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache
4.) Install script zip file from sdcard
5.) Reboot device and after logo its need to pop up message, Android is upgrading

Also here comes uninstall zip file...


----------



## himister (Apr 26, 2015)

Just to report. Script install was success on U00  B183. Now, we'll see how long battery will hold. 
Thank you Lycris11


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jurojanosik (Apr 26, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Im not owner im just sharing, and im not responsable for any couse, do backup after doing anything...
> 
> I found this script inside application called "Battery Utility" and i can say it really working, cant say the battery will durate about 3-4 days, but it will reduce battery drain....
> You need to have root access and clockworkmod installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



I install this script on b512 and waiting for results. Thx. 

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## golan101 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello guys! I need help!
I can't root my huawei y530-u051
I tried every software and app and nothing works! I need help and fast!

 נשלח מPelephone-Y530 על ידי xda Forum


----------



## Lycris11 (Apr 26, 2015)

himister said:


> Just to report. Script install was success on U00  B183. Now, we'll see how long battery will hold.
> Thank you Lycris11
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





jurojanosik said:


> I install this script on b512 and waiting for results. Thx.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



Please quote back if it works, cuz i see different without script.
However no needed to giving me a thanks im just shared it, and it cant be founded on web i think...


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 27, 2015)

I get update.app is invalid when trying to go from 188 to 512 or 189 on my Y530-U051. Anyone have a better firmware?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 27, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Please quote back if it works, cuz i see different without script.
> However no needed to giving me a thanks im just shared it, and it cant be founded on web i think...

Click to collapse



It is an installation script for a complete MOD for performance. I reckon some of this bits recquire init.d support to work, but a lot of them just work after install. If you want it fully working you may activate init.d scripts on boot. 

I notice a good performance after installing, similar to that performance you can get with other MODS (like 
FlyOn and supercharger), as a matter of fact, some scripts are the same. Battery performance, btw, is not really awesome for me, just a bit better. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jurojanosik (Apr 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> It is an installation script for a complete MOD for performance. I reckon some of this bits recquire init.d support to work, but a lot of them just work after install. If you want it fully working you may activate init.d scripts on boot.
> 
> I notice a good performance after installing, similar to that performance you can get with other MODS (like
> FlyOn and supercharger), as a matter of fact, some scripts are the same. Battery performance, btw, is not really awesome for me, just a bit better.
> ...

Click to collapse



 Huawei Y530 support init.d?


----------



## Lycris11 (Apr 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> It is an installation script for a complete MOD for performance. I reckon some of this bits recquire init.d support to work, but a lot of them just work after install. If you want it fully working you may activate init.d scripts on boot.
> 
> I notice a good performance after installing, similar to that performance you can get with other MODS (like
> FlyOn and supercharger), as a matter of fact, some scripts are the same. Battery performance, btw, is not really awesome for me, just a bit better.
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know how, but mine init.d is already mounted or added how ever inside system/etc/init.d and etc/init.d but i see a much difference in battery drain, i cant use phone 13hr without script but with it its about 30hr... im messed too much with system :S


----------



## Kombuk (Apr 27, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> I dont know how, but mine init.d is already mounted or added how ever inside system/etc/init.d and etc/init.d but i see a much difference in battery drain, i cant use phone 13hr without script but with it its about 30hr... im messed too much with system :S

Click to collapse



I see differnce too,  before when i come from scool i am on 45% battry,  with script its 60%. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 27, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I see differnce too,  before when i come from scool i am on 45% battry,  with script its 60%.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I should add I'm using Greenify and Amplify full package in Xposed mode. My battery is already long lasting, but even with these apps working I notice a bit more battery life. 

Edit: and more, hosts file gets rewrited but it is empty, I have ended with ads again after applying this mod. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Apr 28, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I should add I'm using Greenify and Amplify full package in Xposed mode. My battery is already long lasting, but even with these apps working I notice a bit more battery life.
> 
> Edit: and more, hosts file gets rewrited but it is empty, I have ended with ads again after applying this mod.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Any luck to make scrollable or addable quick setting onto y530 ? I have some mode used with xposed to get scrolleable qs but its ugly with 3 buttons on down of screen.
Or do you have expirience to change look of our quick settings to looks like KitKat ones or Lollipop ones ?


----------



## rudycas (Apr 28, 2015)

golan101 said:


> Hello guys! I need help!
> I can't root my huawei y530-u051
> I tried every software and app and nothing works! I need help and fast!
> 
> נשלח מPelephone-Y530 על ידי xda Forum

Click to collapse



I used towelroot and it worked...


----------



## golan101 (Apr 29, 2015)

rudycas said:


> I used towelroot and it worked...

Click to collapse




I used it and it lied to me! 
It says: you should have root, no reboot
But when I downloaded supersu, "no binary..blablabla"

I tell you I tried every thing out there but nothing works... Anyone have something for me?

 נשלח מPelephone-Y530 על ידי xda Forum


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Apr 29, 2015)

golan101 said:


> I used it and it lied to me!
> It says: you should have root, no reboot
> But when I downloaded supersu, "no binary..blablabla"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your firmware won't work with superSU. You need kinguser and I bet you won't have any problem. Please try the method without PC in the wiki. Basically use towelroot as you did and push or move or copy kinguser.apk to /data/app using a terminal emulator, don't forget to use root privileges to do so. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## golan101 (Apr 29, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Your firmware won't work with superSU. You need kinguser and I bet you won't have any problem. Please try the method without PC in the wiki. Basically use towelroot as you did and push or move or copy kinguser.apk to /data/app using a terminal emulator, don't forget to use root privileges to do so.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




I'm going to try this, anyways, Thank you!

 נשלח מPelephone-Y530 על ידי xda Forum


----------



## golan101 (Apr 30, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Your firmware won't work with superSU. You need kinguser and I bet you won't have any problem. Please try the method without PC in the wiki. Basically use towelroot as you did and push or move or copy kinguser.apk to /data/app using a terminal emulator, don't forget to use root privileges to do so.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




I tried it and failed... Maybe I'v done something wrong, if you have a step-by-step guide it will be helpful  

 נשלח מPelephone-Y530 על ידי xda Forum


----------



## Juro.janosik (Apr 30, 2015)

I cant install xposed framework. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its ok but when i reboot my phone i have this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someone help?

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## ciubi93 (Apr 30, 2015)

Is installed, but not last version who is unstable


----------



## Boskan (Apr 30, 2015)

The X Potter said:


> hellow. i have the y530 i tried entering the code several times and when i discovered the official method it does not work and now im stuck with a phone which does not support any sim even my original carrier. please help me what should i do

Click to collapse



Exectly what happened to me, mate  It seems that people here do not care for that thing or they just don't know anything about fixing that (which surprises me, since there are many good and skilled developers here and I assume thy might know something about it). 
That is the main reason why I started this thred :/


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Boskan (Apr 30, 2015)

*Just asking*

Hey ppl

I want to know is it perhaps possible to change some entry in build.prop to make my phone SIM UNblocked?


----------



## PieroV (Apr 30, 2015)

Boskan said:


> Hey ppl
> 
> I want to know is it perhaps possible to change some entry in build.prop to make my phone SIM UNblocked?

Click to collapse



Hi, SIM lock isn't firmware-dependent.
Your phone has to be unlocked by your carrier.
Neither Cyanogenmod could unlock your SIM for you.

It seems that Huawei uses an algorithm, at least for modems, but I haven't found anything on Y530.

Please check also your laws: in some countries (like Italy) sim lock has to be removed after some time.
If your phone is SIM-locked you have probably signed a contract, check it, too.

References:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIM_lock
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_glossary


----------



## Kombuk (Apr 30, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I cant install xposed framework.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to build. prop find hwtheme and set it to 0. Reboot phone

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 1, 2015)

golan101 said:


> I tried it and failed... Maybe I'v done something wrong, if you have a step-by-step guide it will be helpful
> 
> נשלח מPelephone-Y530 על ידי xda Forum

Click to collapse



Right, but haven't done it in a while:

1) Download towelroot from towelroot.org and install the app. Open it.
2) Press the "make it ra1n" button while you have an active internet connection. You have said you received confirmation, if so...
3) Go to terminal emulator and write "su" and enter, if you see the "#" symbol, then go to install kinguser.apk and you are done.
4) If you don't see the "#" I'm afraid you don't have a su binary installed in your phone and it means towelroot failed to push it.


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 1, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Go to build. prop find hwtheme and set it to 0. Reboot phone
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thx. it works


----------



## Boskan (May 1, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, SIM lock isn't firmware-dependent.
> Your phone has to be unlocked by your carrier.
> Neither Cyanogenmod could unlock your SIM for you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply, I didn't know that. 
Contract with my provider does not state anything about sim blocking in case of trying to unlock phone for all SIMs. The period of wait is 2 years and they only told me that after I tried to unlock it and failed. I just didn't wanted to wait that long, but now I guess I'll have to :crying:

You guys keep up with good work. You helped so much till now, I'm really glad you did. I wish I coud thank you more.


----------



## golan101 (May 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Right, but haven't done it in a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




"Not found" I told you....
I can't root my phone!
I tried just everything in the world!
Anyone can help? 

 נשלח מPelephone-Y530 על ידי xda Forum


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 1, 2015)

golan101 said:


> "Not found" I told you....
> I can't root my phone!
> I tried just everything in the world!
> Anyone can help?
> ...

Click to collapse



I said this many times, but you can try unlock bootloader. I olso had this problem, but after unlock i root my phone in 3 sek with towelroot


----------



## TakuCZ (May 1, 2015)

*Unlock bootloader*

Hello, I want to install CWM but I need unlock bootloader. I contacted  huawei 4 days ago and no reply (I send them IMEI, S/N and Product ID).
Second try I tried do it via huawei website mentioned here but it says. 





> We regret to say that the information you are searching is not found. Pleae mail to [email protected], We'll respond to you as soon as possible, thanks.

Click to collapse



Is there any other way to unlock it?


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 1, 2015)

TakuCZ said:


> Hello, I want to install CWM but I need unlock bootloader. I contacted  huawei 4 days ago and no reply (I send them IMEI, S/N and Product ID).
> Second try I tried do it via huawei website mentioned here but it says.
> Is there any other way to unlock it?

Click to collapse



Try with this website http://actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei and change G630-U20 to HUAWEI Y530-U00. I do and it works. 


Hey, here is rom from y300/g510 https://mega.co.nz/#!E453FDLK!F63gcEKqicST2Cvjo9gwLCVb0PstDWVShVElJal7CXo can we install it on y530? It will be works? Or not?


----------



## TakuCZ (May 1, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Try with this website actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei and change G630-U20 to HUAWEI Y530-U00. I do and it works.

Click to collapse



That is that website. I tried do it once more but same message appears. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (May 1, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Try with this website http://actualizatumovil.com/Temas-Bootloader-unlock-without-emailing-Huawei and change G630-U20 to HUAWEI Y530-U00. I do and it works.
> 
> 
> Hey, here is rom from y300/g510 https://mega.co.nz/#!E453FDLK!F63gcEKqicST2Cvjo9gwLCVb0PstDWVShVElJal7CXo can we install it on y530? It will be works? Or not?

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm sorry, but Y300 and G510 ROM won't work on our device.

Y300 and G510 go together.
Y530 goes with G630 and G6 3G and the three of them haven't a stable ROM, yet.


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 1, 2015)

TakuCZ said:


> That is that website. I tried do it once more but same message appears.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try again. Maybe you write something wrong when you edit page. I do it 3 or 4 times until i recive code.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 1, 2015)

golan101 said:


> "Not found" I told you....
> I can't root my phone!
> I tried just everything in the world!
> Anyone can help?
> ...

Click to collapse



The only alternative for you is to unlock your bootloader, install CWM and flash one of those modded ROMS out there, that will do the job.

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




PieroV said:


> Hi, I'm sorry, but Y300 and G510 ROM won't work on our device.
> 
> Y300 and G510 go together.
> Y530 goes with G630 and G6 3G and the three of them haven't a stable ROM, yet.

Click to collapse



I like the "yet" there 

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




PieroV said:


> Hi guys!
> It's been a long time since I posted last news about Cyanogenmod 11, but I've been working on it again, lately.
> I've ported Kitkat blobs and I've updated my repositories on GitHub: https://github.com/PieroV
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And again, now I'm having a little time to mess up with the phone. I was wondering if you already fixed some of these problems... I'm not a developer, but I'm gonna politely ignore the warning .


----------



## ako9 (May 1, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Go to build. prop find hwtheme and set it to 0. Reboot phone
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



in /system i have 2 file: build.prop.unsuper this have hwtheme set to 0, and buiold.prop don't have hwtheme config


----------



## TakuCZ (May 1, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Try again. Maybe you write something wrong when you edit page. I do it 3 or 4 times until i recive code.

Click to collapse



5 attemps but it's same error.


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 1, 2015)

ako9 said:


> in /system i have 2 file: build.prop.unsuper this have hwtheme set to 0, and buiold.prop don't have hwtheme config

Click to collapse



it have, at the end.


----------



## TakuCZ (May 2, 2015)

*Ram expand*

So, finally I have bootloader unlocked. I installed cwm and CENTSOARER modded rom. I can't expand ram via Roehsoft RAM expander. I'll set values and when I click on Swap Activ it write Swapon: can't stat '/storage/sdcard0/swapfile.swp': no such file or directory.
Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Lycris11 (May 2, 2015)

*Scroll able quick settings...*

I have found this mod on Xposed repository, im just a sharing....
Here is picture of app 








This one make on our device scroll able quick settings, but it comes with 3 ugly buttons on screen...
Ass you see here on these two pictures it scrollable, and on second picture you see 3 dots, its entering into "Notification panel shortcuts" it mean our device have a secret menu for modifying quick settings...












And also here is picture of hidden menu or it menu comes with app(im uploaded app in post)









Also mine question is can somebody use apk files to add this feature into stock rom ?


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 2, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> I have found this mod on Xposed repository, im just a sharing....
> Here is picture of app
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It makes screen smaller. You can hide this buttons but then you have black line on screen. Not very good for me.

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Animu619 (May 2, 2015)

TakuCZ said:


> So, finally I have bootloader unlocked. I installed cwm and CENTSOARER modded rom. I can't expand ram via Roehsoft RAM expander. I'll set values and when I click on Swap Activ it write Swapon: can't stat '/storage/sdcard0/swapfile.swp': no such file or directory.
> Anyone know how to fix this?

Click to collapse



I had the same problem, so Centsoarer explained an alternative way to create and enable a swap file. Go to page 217. 

Hope it works for you too! 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Valverde! lml (May 2, 2015)

*Help: CM11 Error compilation*

Hi guys! 
I'm trying to do CM11, I'm using the sources of PieroV and G630 but i get this error and is not as solve




> Install: /home/salvador/cm11/out/target/product/y530/system/bin/mdnsd
> Notice file: frameworks/base/cmds/media/NOTICE -- /home/salvador/cm11/out/target/product/y530/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//system/bin/media.txt
> Install: /home/salvador/cm11/out/target/product/y530/system/bin/media
> target thumb C++: libstagefright <= frameworks/av/media/libstagefright/ACodec.cpp
> ...

Click to collapse




What is the solution?


----------



## messi2050 (May 3, 2015)

Valverde! lml said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm trying to do CM11, I'm using the sources of PieroV and G630 but i get this error and is not as solve
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,did u cloned qcom display caf new and media caf new to your hardware/qcom  directory ?


----------



## Valverde! lml (May 3, 2015)

Not, I'll try
Thaks


----------



## DJ_Daniele_Bonera (May 3, 2015)

hey guys i have read most of this thread and it's been really informative but i have gotten nowhere in rooting my phone. i have tried everything.
I have used towelroot, towelroot with kinguser(but kinguser was inefective because towelroot didnt work), rootgenius, vroot, srjroot, srsroot, one click root,  and many more. 
everone says try unlocking bootloader, but i can't get a code. I tried "edit element" on that Huawei website, emailed them (look below at my emails haha) and even had a go at that program that is meant to find it (DC unlocker or something)
Im in Australia, and bought it through carrier telsra, and it is a Huawei Y530-U051, not the -U00. my firmware ends in B191.
i dont have heaps of experience with the complicated stuff, my last phone was a Samung S2, which i rooted for root apps, but didn't really go deep into the capabilities of root access.
PLEASE HELP MEEEEE


----------



## golan101 (May 3, 2015)

DJ_Daniele_Bonera said:


> hey guys i have read most of this thread and it's been really informative but i have gotten nowhere in rooting my phone. i have tried everything.
> 
> I have used towelroot, towelroot with kinguser(but kinguser was inefective because towelroot didnt work), rootgenius, vroot, srjroot, srsroot, one click root,  and many more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I have the same thing...
So help US please

 נשלח מPelephone-Y530 על ידי xda Forum


----------



## maggelan (May 3, 2015)

*semibrick*

turning power on the phone starts with Boot image verify failed

Please update to the authorised images

i tryed to install the CWM 
Need help please.The phone is a y530 u00 spanish from yoigo .Thanks


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 3, 2015)

maggelan said:


> turning power on the phone starts with Boot image verify failed
> 
> Please update to the authorised images
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Update with dload.
download your rom put it in sd card in folder named dload and turn phone into update mode. I think its vol - and power.
im not sure about this method but i think it work

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## maggelan (May 3, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Update with dload.
> download your rom put it in sd card in folder named dload and turn phone into update mode. I think its vol - and power.
> im not sure about this method but i think it work
> 
> Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



i allready tryed this method don`t works allwais gives me error. it`s Vol up +Vol down + power button .I tryed with 2 spanish updates and nothing allwais the same error.Could be the sd card?


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 3, 2015)

maggelan said:


> i allready tryed this method don`t works allwais gives me error. it`s Vol up +Vol down + power button .I tryed with 2 spanish updates and nothing allwais the same error.Could be the sd card?

Click to collapse



what version do you have? Becouse you can ONLY upgrade, not downgrade.


----------



## maggelan (May 3, 2015)

The last version

Witherspoon the last is posible to unbrick the Phone by flashing 
 the BOOT.img 
? ?în german forum sau thaat Is possible


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 3, 2015)

maggelan said:


> The last version
> 
> Witherspoon the last is posible to unbrick the Phone by flashing
> the BOOT.img
> ? ?în german forum sau thaat Is possible

Click to collapse



What do you mean last? B515?


----------



## maggelan (May 3, 2015)

Real y Don't know the versión în HISUITE  show the Phone has the last update


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 3, 2015)

maggelan said:


> Real y Don't know the versión în HISUITE  show the Phone has the last update

Click to collapse



hisuite will always say that. You must know what version you have. Because if you for example B512 you can't do dload with B189 version.  Try to dload with B512. If it not works... Than i dont know


----------



## maggelan (May 3, 2015)

i am downloading B510 if it wont work i`ll download B515 serbian is the last that i found

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

thanks a lot i finally unbrick the phone with russian B510 update

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

someone knows how to unlock the phone.It`s locked in spanish Yoigo red:crying:


----------



## MihaiSG (May 4, 2015)

You can install Xposed and keep Huawei Themes (without editing build prop) by going to Xposed->Settings and enable "Disabled resource hooks".I can confirm that themes are working and Xposed is also working(I only use Xposed for Greenify) and I like the Huawei Launcher\Themes.


----------



## Lycris11 (May 4, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> You can install Xposed and keep Huawei Themes (without editing build prop) by going to Xposed->Settings and enable "Disabled resource hooks".I can confirm that themes are working and Xposed is also working(I only use Xposed for Greenify) and I like the Huawei Launcher\Themes.

Click to collapse



I used few xposed mod, to mod status bar and tint him to changing colors, and made transparent status bar on homescreen, it looks better than black one


----------



## MihaiSG (May 4, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> I used few xposed mod, to mod status bar and tint him to changing colors, and made transparent status bar on homescreen, it looks better than black one

Click to collapse



If you turn on this option, some modules may not work because they need resource hooks aka theming support from Xposed.

Btw guys,what system apps you Greenified?I will make a list tommorrow with the apps Greenified by me (the phone is working fine without them).


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 5, 2015)

Is it possible to install firefox os on this huawei? 

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## MihaiSG (May 5, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Is it possible to install firefox os on this huawei?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



We don't have a custom ROM yet,so I guess that FireFox OS is not really possible.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 5, 2015)

Thx. And how to install another bootanimation? I try romtoolbox but is says "failed" and try to put bootanimation.zip into system/media  ... nothing works. 

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Lycris11 (May 5, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> If you turn on this option, some modules may not work because they need resource hooks aka theming support from Xposed.
> 
> Btw guys,what system apps you Greenified?I will make a list tommorrow with the apps Greenified by me (the phone is working fine without them).

Click to collapse



Im do factory reset and modifyed notif. bar and i didnt see any problems with other modules, they have compatibility with others, now mine problem is theming quick settings bar, i was have one options, but it looks bad(posted few days ago).


----------



## MihaiSG (May 5, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Im do factory reset and modifyed notif. bar and i didnt see any problems with other modules, they have compatibility with others, now mine problem is theming quick settings bar, i was have one options, but it looks bad(posted few days ago).

Click to collapse



Have you tried http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.serajr.blurred.system.ui + http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.mohammadag.xperiaflipsettings
Here is a demo:
https://youtu.be/jw0DNAvZiuk?t=6m8s


----------



## Lycris11 (May 5, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> Have you tried http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.serajr.blurred.system.ui + http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.mohammadag.xperiaflipsettings
> Here is a demo:
> https://youtu.be/jw0DNAvZiuk?t=6m8s

Click to collapse



Already tryed "Serajr blurred system ui" i can say it still doesnt change wifi, gsm, rotating and gps, editable and scrollable...
Tested second one and its working, replacing the Option button at top and converting it into quick settings expanded, nice thanks a lot, how much time im spended on modifying systemui.apk and then see this :S 
Now about theming notification bar background i already maked it once transparent but forget how...


----------



## MihaiSG (May 5, 2015)

@Lycris11
If you have both activated the notification bar background will be transparent (I haven't played much with them,because I if use them I can't use Huawei Themes).


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 5, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Already tryed "Serajr blurred system ui" i can say it still doesnt change wifi, gsm, rotating and gps, editable and scrollable...
> Tested second one and its working, replacing the Option button at top and converting it into quick settings expanded, nice thanks a lot, how much time im spended on modifying systemui.apk and then see this :S
> Now about theming notification bar background i already maked it once transparent but forget how...

Click to collapse



I tried with Tinted status bar and works but as soon as you open any menu you loose transparency. Now I use XBlast with Xposed and a lot of mods just work, nevertheless, transparency behavior is like this:  you get transparency while you are in your launcher but when you are using other apps it comes back to black and white, I like it like this. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## golan101 (May 5, 2015)

Guys, if I have Huawei Y530-U051
How do I downgrade my android to 4.2? (I have 4.3)

 נשלח מPelephone-Y530 על ידי xda Forum


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 5, 2015)

golan101 said:


> Guys, if I have Huawei Y530-U051
> How do I downgrade my android to 4.2? (I have 4.3)
> 
> נשלח מPelephone-Y530 על ידי xda Forum

Click to collapse



I think you cant do this because we dont have any customs roms for this phone, yet. 


I know that Im asking a lot but... 
can we make notification bar like those in SAMSUNG S5? 






Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Lycris11 (May 5, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I tried with Tinted status bar and works but as soon as you open any menu you loose transparency. Now I use XBlast with Xposed and a lot of mods just work, nevertheless, transparency behavior is like this:  you get transparency while you are in your launcher but when you are using other apps it comes back to black and white, I like it like this.

Click to collapse



Im using tinded one, and my colors are perfectly changin, placed clock at middle, carriec at left wifi and battery on right side of notification bar, on home screen is transparent but changing the colors when i enter in some apps...



Juro.janosik said:


> I think you cant do this because we dont have any customs roms for this phone, yet.
> 
> 
> I know that Im asking a lot but...
> can we make notification bar like those in SAMSUNG S5?

Click to collapse



Well its hard work, probably for me but maybe someone who have expirience with modding do it easily, but i tryed, maked them scroolable, but manualy added thing, no submenu in options, but systemui.apk crash after 10 minutes phone using...


----------



## ciubi93 (May 6, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I think you cant do this because we dont have any customs roms for this phone, yet.
> 
> 
> I know that Im asking a lot but...
> ...

Click to collapse



that is my phone without any xposed modules , only huawei themes   What do wou think /?


----------



## ciubi93 (May 6, 2015)

and that are another theme


----------



## ciubi93 (May 6, 2015)

and that another


----------



## MihaiSG (May 6, 2015)

@ciubi93 
What launcher you use?
Can you share the themes?


----------



## ciubi93 (May 6, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @ciubi93
> What launcher you use?
> Can you share the themes?

Click to collapse



i have moded romm by centsoarer  . but themes work and with huawei launcher


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 6, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> i have moded romm by centsoarer  . but themes work and with huawei launcher

Click to collapse



share them please.  because i like ot very much.

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 6, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> share them please.  because i like ot very much.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



+1

Some time ago someone posted the Lollipop-like one but I lost it. I'm too lazy to mod SystemUI and franework-res apks  by hand >_<

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (May 6, 2015)

I post them when my connection will be fixed.now i am on mobile with small speed


----------



## Lycris11 (May 6, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> +1
> 
> Some time ago someone posted the Lollipop-like one but I lost it. I'm too lazy to mod SystemUI and franework-res apks  by hand >_<
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thats nice but its still need to modify systemui.apk and framework.apk xml files to get scroolable quick settings, but mine problem is when i decompile apk and ope xml's i get unreconizied symbols with notepad++, word etc...


----------



## MihaiSG (May 7, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Thats nice but its still need to modify systemui.apk and framework.apk xml files to get scroolable quick settings, but mine problem is when i decompile apk and ope xml's i get unreconizied symbols with notepad++, word etc...

Click to collapse



Unpack the apk with Root Explorer,then copy the xml from your phone to PC.


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 7, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Stop now if you can. You can make a swap file and performance is the same, plus, you don't loose any files and can recover the memory used by swap file anytime without repartitioning (thus loosing your files) again.
> 
> HOW TO:
> 1) Get root privileges in your terminal emulator of choice:
> ...

Click to collapse



I.dont understand 2. what do you mean blank file? 



Spoiler











Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 7, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I.dont understand 2. what do you mean blank file?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mean a full of zeroes file. English is a foreign language for me and I could not call this kind of file an "empty file", because it is full of zeroes, so I called it a blank file. 

The problen you are having is in your file system, it seems you don't have it mounted as a read-write filesystem. Verify if you can write files into /sdcard, you may want to change the folder where to create your file. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 7, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I mean a full of zeroes file. English is a foreign language for me and I could not call this kind of file an "empty file", because it is full of zeroes, so I called it a blank file.
> 
> The problen you are having is in your file system, it seems you don't have it mounted as a read-write filesystem. Verify if you can write files into /sdcard, you may want to change the folder where to create your file.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Spoiler










i create something like that... file 
without any format. Is it ok? i have no idea what is this "blank file"... if no please tell me how to make it. 

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## TakuCZ (May 8, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I fixed this in SuperSU, just uncheck "separate namespace connection" or something like this. (Idk right english name, because I have SuperSU in czech)

But I have 2 problems with CENTSOARER second rom.
First: When I restart phone and try call someone I don't have mobile network and on second try calling I have it.  This isn't so much problem, but sometimes someone is calling me and my phone doesn't ring and I don't have missed call too.
Second: When I am browsing internet, or looking into google play my notification bar hide. When I Press home, I have blackscreen and then my background change to default. It's really annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 8, 2015)

TakuCZ said:


> I fixed this in SuperSU, just uncheck "separate namespace connection" or something like this. (Idk right english name, because I have SuperSU in czech)
> 
> But I have 2 problems with CENTSOARER second rom.
> First: When I restart phone and try call someone I don't have mobile network and on second try calling I have it.  This isn't so much problem, but sometimes someone is calling me and my phone doesn't ring and I don't have missed call too.
> Second: When I am browsing internet, or looking into google play my notification bar hide. When I Press home, I have blackscreen and then my background change to default. It's really annoying.

Click to collapse



The first is ptobably related to your carrier network or phone modem. I do not know how to fix it. 

The second one has happened here to, mostly when I play with low memory killer settings and Out Of Memory values. If you are using scripts or apps which can modify these settings for a better multitasking or overall performance (like RAM manager or supercharger script) you may want to disable it. Otherwise, you may have installed some rogue app with flaws in memory managent. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (May 11, 2015)

hei guys , i decide to share all my personalization tools for y530 . let`s enjoy them.... ))
   here have :
theme( copy in hwthemes )  https://mega.co.nz/#!2A91UBpK!qRNf2i8-yY2_XLYPtpDnjd15CuYXiCYQ8o3MaJejb18
the launcher ( install it) https://mega.co.nz/#!DA9g1LIQ!N4sdROcvTwcp-5tPiM79wwByyQ_k1P8suVmSXAXrV9k
hwtoolbox ( put hwtoolbox.apk in system/app)  https://mega.co.nz/#!icE2RLKL!p5-QuAOP6xselkVEkeYF0ahQ6dJM7_bgYxKyBASvE2w
systemui ( replace with the original in system/app)https://mega.co.nz/#!3N10AAAD!0RyDamwFbhQtH-s3N3H5vIfYYRobGEeHhG639HhM7lI

in pack are 3-4 different style , combine them and enjoy them.

waiting opinions...................................................................


----------



## MihaiSG (May 11, 2015)

@ciubi93
The link is not working 

Here you can find a pack with 76 themes and 112 wallpapers.
The themes are downloaded from EMUI site,but only icons,wallpapers and fonts are working.
The wallpapers are in phone native resolution,480x854.
Download-> https://mega.co.nz/#!a81RHbAI!4CXythaHdbmqrDuhulmJIdLxxURwV--15al3h_9_0Co


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 11, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> hei guys , i decide to share all my personalization tools for y530 . let`s enjoy them.... ))
> here have :
> theme( copy in hwthemes )  https://mega.co.nz/#!2A91UBpK!qRNf2i8-yY2_XLYPtpDnjd15CuYXiCYQ8o3MaJejb18
> the launcher ( install it) https://mega.co.nz/#!DA9g1LIQ!N4sdROcvTwcp-5tPiM79wwByyQ_k1P8suVmSXAXrV9k
> ...

Click to collapse



I replace systemui... and i have to restore my system... because it systemui crashed 20 times per one minute... i dont know why....


----------



## ciubi93 (May 11, 2015)

Yes phone must be restarted to work


----------



## rus84 (May 11, 2015)

Why i am not able to open exchange.apk, and it is not listed in app drawer on centsoarer modified rom from post 2005? I dont want to install gmail.apk.


----------



## Kombuk (May 11, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> hei guys , i decide to share all my personalization tools for y530 . let`s enjoy them.... ))
> here have :
> theme( copy in hwthemes )  https://mega.co.nz/#!2A91UBpK!qRNf2i8-yY2_XLYPtpDnjd15CuYXiCYQ8o3MaJejb18
> the launcher ( install it) https://mega.co.nz/#!DA9g1LIQ!N4sdROcvTwcp-5tPiM79wwByyQ_k1P8suVmSXAXrV9k
> ...

Click to collapse



Its nice  but when i select theme nothing happens  any idea? 
Edit:  i set hwthemes to 2 in build. Prop and it works thanks  

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 11, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Yes phone must be restarted to work

Click to collapse



... and you say this now? ok. It works. But i cant install "the launcher"... it says its not install. Any idea?


----------



## Kombuk (May 11, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> ... and you say this now? ok. It works. But i cant install "the launcher"... it says its not install. Any idea?

Click to collapse



You can simply install nova or apex launcher

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (May 11, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Its nice  but when i select theme nothing happens  any idea?
> Edit:  i set hwthemes to 2 in build. Prop and it works thanks
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Set hwthemes in buildprop to 1, and change the  font wil workl


----------



## himister (May 11, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Set hwthemes in buildprop to 1, and change the  font wil workl

Click to collapse




Use caution. Themes only and changing the build.prop setting ro.config.hwtheme to 1 will cause a boot loop or shut down after boot logo. Tried that the other day and I had to rewrite system partition from cwm-recovery backup. So...again don't change build.prop without a backup. What I described here is the answer if this occurs. Apps will stay there, setting and everything, but root will be lost. Just sayin'


----------



## ciubi93 (May 12, 2015)

himister said:


> Use caution. Themes only and changing the build.prop setting ro.config.hwtheme to 1 will cause a boot loop or shut down after boot logo. Tried that the other day and I had to rewrite system partition from cwm-recovery backup. So...again don't change build.prop without a backup. What I described here is the answer if this occurs. Apps  will stay there, setting and everything, but root will be lost. Just sayin'

Click to collapse



Man, i have hwthemes set to 1 and work, is not trui wat you talk


----------



## Kombuk (May 12, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Man, i have hwthemes set to 1 and work, is not trui wat you talk

Click to collapse



Its maybe on second roms

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (May 12, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Its maybe on second roms
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In all roms work, and in stick rooted work,  i try
)


----------



## Lycris11 (May 12, 2015)

himister said:


> Use caution. Themes only and changing the build.prop setting ro.config.hwtheme to 1 will cause a boot loop or shut down after boot logo. Tried that the other day and I had to rewrite system partition from cwm-recovery backup. So...again don't change build.prop without a backup. What I described here is the answer if this occurs. Apps will stay there, setting and everything, but root will be lost. Just sayin'

Click to collapse



Thats not true, roms are working on that settings, otherwise huawei will give us only 0 or 1, no 0 to 2...



ciubi93 said:


> Man, i have hwthemes set to 1 and work, is not trui wat you talk

Click to collapse



Nice share, only whats changed in systemui.apk, and what is with  system.apk ?


----------



## himister (May 12, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Thats not true, roms are working on that settings, otherwise huawei will give us only 0 or 1, no 0 to 2...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice share, only whats changed in systemui.apk, and what is with  system.apk ?

Click to collapse



And I bricked my phone just for fun...riiiiight  Ok fellas, I just wrote a word of caution, cause that's what happened to me, and what to do in that case. Have a backup. That's the point. I'll try these theme tweaks and see what happens. 



ciubi93 said:


> In all roms work, and in stick rooted work,  i try
> )

Click to collapse



ciubi93 have you tried theese changes in B18x roms. As I read your posts you hacked B512...true? False?


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 12, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @ciubi93
> The link is not working
> 
> Here you can find a pack with 76 themes and 112 wallpapers.
> ...

Click to collapse



In those themes we have lock screens. How to turn it on? Because they change ONLY icons.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ciubi93 (May 12, 2015)

himister said:


> And I bricked my phone just for fun...riiiiight  Ok fellas, I just wrote a word of caution, cause that's what happened to me, and what to do in that case. Have a backup. That's the point. I'll try these theme tweaks and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ciubi93 have you tried theese changes in B18x roms. As I read your posts you hacked B512...true? False?

Click to collapse



Work

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




Juro.janosik said:


> In those themes we have lock screens. How to turn it on? Because they change ONLY icons.

Click to collapse



Only one theme modify lockscreen,  and,......... theme modify and frameworkres and statusbar and sistemui and mesage and......,......... )


----------



## himister (May 12, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Work
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've just tried to rewrite SystemUI and android crashed....system rewrite from backup...agaaaain...
 Would you be so kind to write exact steps how to change the files and where in proper order.
 Thnx


----------



## Kombuk (May 12, 2015)

himister said:


> I've just tried to rewrite SystemUI and android crashed....system rewrite from backup...agaaaain...
> Would you be so kind to write exact steps how to change the files and where in proper order.
> Thnx

Click to collapse



I only copied all files into system/app and overwrite and it works

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## himister (May 12, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I only copied all files into system/app and overwrite and it works
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've done the same thing, only file by file, and each time when gets to systemUI or HwLauncher it crashes.
So far, after rewriting system I was able to change themes and fonts, notification bar or customize between them.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 12, 2015)

himister said:


> I've done the same thing, only file by file, and each time when gets to systemUI or HwLauncher it crashes.
> So far, after rewriting system I was able to change themes and fonts, notification bar or customize between them.

Click to collapse



It must be a permission issue. Check that you have a 0644 scheme, or copy permissions from another system app and paste to your new SystemUI and Toolbox apks. 

Some root explorers include this funcionality in file properties. Alternatively you can use the chmod command in a terminal emulator, you'll need administrative privileges. 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## himister (May 12, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> It must be a permission issue. Check that you have a 0644 scheme, or copy permissions from another system app and paste to your new SystemUI and Toolbox apks.
> 
> Some root explorers include this funcionality in file properties. Alternatively you can use the chmod command in a terminal emulator, you'll need administrative privileges.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thought so. I've done that from ES File Explorer, set attrib's as other system apps, odex's to -rw-r-r but I guess didn't work well.
I'll try some other root explorer. Thnx CENTSOARER


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 12, 2015)

himister said:


> Thought so. I've done that from ES File Explorer, set attrib's as other system apps, odex's to -rw-r-r but I guess didn't work well.
> I'll try some other root explorer. Thnx CENTSOARER

Click to collapse



You are welcome. Please, remember that fat32 partitions won't hold permission data. If you are changing permissions do it inside an ext partition. You probably missed that. 
AND some root explorers will not remount automatically a SYSTEM partition, make sure you remount SYTEM as rewritable. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karansa (May 12, 2015)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## ciubi93 (May 12, 2015)

himister said:


> Thought so. I've done that from ES File Explorer, set attrib's as other system apps, odex's to -rw-r-r but I guess didn't work well.
> I'll try some other root explorer. Thnx CENTSOARER

Click to collapse



Try with fx file explorer(and fx root explorer).


----------



## rus84 (May 12, 2015)

Nobody answer?


----------



## himister (May 13, 2015)

The thing is...all files could be overwritten except the SystemUI...each time when it starts overwritting, system reboots and after entering lock screen, error start poping like crazy and there's no UI. 
I'd post the screenshot, but It's on internal memory of my y530, and today I went to repair shop for a new touch panel....so wan't be able to test it more for a couple of days. 

Edit: For the record, I still use B183 stock rom, rooted with Root Genius 1.8.7, Kinguser updated to ver 4.x something...



Sent from GT-I9060I using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 13, 2015)

rus84 said:


> Why i am not able to open exchange.apk, and it is not listed in app drawer on centsoarer modified rom from post 2005? I dont want to install gmail.apk.

Click to collapse



I don't think you can install it in a normal way. You should try to paste the apk inside /system/app, once done this reboot. If this does not work try renaming the apk as Exchange2.apk check permissions and reboot again. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rus84 (May 13, 2015)

It does not work,  s-manager file explorer can see the apk file i system-app,  so as link2sd, but unable to open the app.  It does not matter,  i will instal gmail app,  but i dont understand why it does not work,  i also tried putting newer version of apk in system,  nothing happens. Thanks anyway


----------



## NunoLava1997 (May 16, 2015)

*4.4 or 5.0*

Any ROM for this phone (meo version, bought in portugal if that matters.) of android 4.4 kitkat or android 5.0 lollipop?
DO NOT USE LINKS WITH SURVEYS


----------



## Juro.janosik (May 16, 2015)

NunoLava1997 said:


> Any ROM for this phone (meo version, bought in portugal if that matters.) of android 4.4 kitkat or android 5.0 lollipop?
> DO NOT USE LINKS WITH SURVEYS

Click to collapse



No rom. No rom. No rom....


----------



## dimi89 (May 17, 2015)

Guy i know this isnt the right place but i need answer quickly so forgive me.How to see call summary on huawei y530 ? cant find it.Also i dont want to read it from 3rd party app i want to be able to do it from stock firmware.Thank's.

P.S.also cant find code for hidden menu for this phone.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 18, 2015)

dimi89 said:


> Guy i know this isnt the right place but i need answer quickly so forgive me.How to see call summary on huawei y530 ? cant find it.Also i dont want to read it from 3rd party app i want to be able to do it from stock firmware.Thank's.
> 
> P.S.also cant find code for hidden menu for this phone.

Click to collapse



I don't know what do you mean with "call summary", my guess is... well, you go to "Phone" app and there is your log of calls.
About the second question, please refer to this post.


----------



## dimi89 (May 18, 2015)

I ment where i can see all cals duration.Thank you for replay.


----------



## Theziggy (May 18, 2015)

*Just thought I would say*

My OH y530 keeps giving me the 'insufficient space' when trying to update it's  bloatware.  I have  moved all movable apps to the SD card with Appmgr II but the inbuilt system apps are really hogging the space.
I came upon this forum thread, and tried kingoroot.apk and towelroot.apk but no dice.  Then I thought - what is root?
I have a bootlocker unlock code from Huawei (thanks to this thread) - I have CWM - thanks to this thread
So i used adb and fastboot to unlock the bootloader with the official code - very easy to get
Then I used fastboot again to flash CWM
still no sign of root on phone - light bulb above head moment
I rebooted to recovery (hold vol up/down and power button all together and release when flower flickers) and flashed Update-superSU.2.46 - which is SuperSu
Result - One rooted Y530 - and you know what I did last night, with a few liquid refreshments - I bought her a Y550 lol  - though seriously, looking at the way she uses her phone compared to my use of my phone - she hardly even tests its processor. And to be honest since I have had my Asus tablet(s) I use those for most things and my phone has become a phone again.

Now, can the Y550 be rooted the same way??? I would guess so. Unlock bootloader officially, install CWM or TWRP and then flash SU


----------



## Valverde! lml (May 21, 2015)

*I' m start to build CM11*

Well I am one more who try to do CM11, I no expert but I'll try :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ciubi93 (May 21, 2015)

Valverde! lml said:


> Well I am one more who try to do CM11, I no expert but I'll try :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Waiting for results...................


----------



## Lycris11 (May 21, 2015)

Valverde! lml said:


> Well I am one more who try to do CM11, I no expert but I'll try :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Any feeds about booting and working and not working stuffs ?
However good luck!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 21, 2015)

Valverde! lml said:


> Well I am one more who try to do CM11, I no expert but I'll try :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Hola. Por favor considera clonar el trabajo de @PieroV en github (https://github.com/PieroV). Ese _device tree_ está bastante cerca de estar terminado y pienso que es un excelente punto de partida. El build que tenemos con ese device tree arranca, por lo que he probado del mismo, hay que mejorar los puntos de montaje o bien mejorar la inclusión de los drivers privativos a través de la generación de los symlinks adecuados. Por ejemplo, dmesg me tira que el kernel no puede encontrar el archivo modem.mdt, el cual debería poder jalar del punto de montaje /cust, sin embargo, o no se está montando la partición correspondiente en /firmware o los symlinks en /etc/firmware que deberían ligar a /firmware (donde sea que se encuentre) no fueron generados en el proceso de compilación (¿quizá algo similar a esto?). Aún así, faltaría ver si el firmware del modem es compatible con CM11.

En fin, que espero que tengas éxito, mientras intentaré con el debug del build que dejó Piero. Muchas gracias, cualquier esfuerzo será bienvenido.

In english:
Hi. Please consider to clone the work made by PieroV at github, it is very close to be finished and I think it's a wonderful startpoitn. This build we have now boots, in my tests I have found we need to check mountpoints or properly symlink binary blobs. For example, dmesg is logging linux can't find modem.mdt which should be symlinked to /firmware, however, either firmware partition is not mounting to /firmware or those symlinks from /etc/firmware to modem.mdt (wherever it is located) were not generated at compile time (maybe related with this?). At the top of all this, we need to know if this firmware will be compatible with CM11.

Anyway, I hope you success, in the meantime I'll keep trying to debug PieroV's build. Thank you very much, any effort will be very appreciated.


----------



## PieroV (May 21, 2015)

Valverde! lml said:


> Well I am one more who try to do CM11, I no expert but I'll try :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Good luck and thank you for your work!
I've noticed you're using G630 version, I think EloYGomez's one.
At the moment it's the most complete, but it's based on some JB APIs.
I've tried the KK Kernel, and as @CENTSOARER said it's on my GitHub.



CENTSOARER said:


> Hi. Please consider to clone the work made by PieroV at github, it is very close to be finished and I think it's a wonderful startpoitn. This build we have now boots, in my tests I have found we need to check mountpoints or properly symlink binary blobs. For example, dmesg is logging linux can't find modem.mdt which should be symlinked to /firmware, however, either firmware partition is not mounting to /firmware or those symlinks from /etc/firmware to modem.mdt (wherever it is located) were not generated at compile time (maybe related with this?). At the top of all this, we need to know if this firmware will be compatible with CM11.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you success, in the meantime I'll keep trying to debug PieroV's build. Thank you very much, any effort will be very appreciated.

Click to collapse



Hi @CENTSOARER, long time I haven't wrote anything.
As you wrote there isn't the symlink because the system crashes with it, at least to me.
My opinion is that it's related to hardware recognition failure.
I've spent some hours trying to detect audio, without success, so I wrote on EloYGomez's forum (sorry Spanish-speaking users, I had to use Google Translate...) but as you can see, he didn't reply yet...


----------



## Valverde! lml (May 21, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hola. Por favor considera clonar el trabajo de @PieroV en github (https://github.com/PieroV). Ese _device tree_ está bastante cerca de estar terminado y pienso que es un excelente punto de partida. El build que tenemos con ese device tree arranca, por lo que he probado del mismo, hay que mejorar los puntos de montaje o bien mejorar la inclusión de los drivers privativos a través de la generación de los symlinks adecuados. Por ejemplo, dmesg me tira que el kernel no puede encontrar el archivo modem.mdt, el cual debería poder jalar del punto de montaje /cust, sin embargo, o no se está montando la partición correspondiente en /firmware o los symlinks en /etc/firmware que deberían ligar a /firmware (donde sea que se encuentre) no fueron generados en el proceso de compilación (¿quizá algo similar a esto?). Aún así, faltaría ver si el firmware del modem es compatible con CM11.
> 
> En fin, que espero que tengas éxito, mientras intentaré con el debug del build que dejó Piero. Muchas gracias, cualquier esfuerzo será bienvenido.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hablas espanol? Genial
Intente usar el trabajo de Piero V pero tengo este error y no se que sea porlo que empense a usar el del Eloy porque ese si funciona y termina todo bien..    pero tiene mas errores porlo que tengo que resolver otros primero,

No se si tu sabes  como resolverlos, anteriormente me dijeron que faltaba la carpeta media-caf-new y display-caf-new pero si lo tengo.


----------



## Valverde! lml (May 21, 2015)

that are good, I will use the kernel your KK, but the device tree of Eloy, because for some strange reason your device tree does not work properly
probably my mistake


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 22, 2015)

Valverde! lml said:


> Hablas espanol? Genial
> Intente usar el trabajo de Piero V pero tengo este error y no se que sea porlo que empense a usar el del Eloy porque ese si funciona y termina todo bien..    pero tiene mas errores porlo que tengo que resolver otros primero,
> 
> No se si tu sabes  como resolverlos, anteriormente me dijeron que faltaba la carpeta media-caf-new y display-caf-new pero si lo tengo.

Click to collapse



No. La verdad me pasé semanas tratando de resolver el problema del audio en llamadas, que es el único motivo por el cual no se puede usar el build de Eloy como default. Pensamos que tiene que ver con que el kernel no reconoce correctamente el hardware de audio, yo pienso que es posible que sea el radio, alguna configuración en WCNSS. 



PieroV said:


> As you wrote there isn't the symlink because the system crashes with it, at least to me.
> My opinion is that it's related to hardware recognition failure.

Click to collapse



Yeah, found out just today. It boots OK and you can ADB for like a minute before it reboots once created the symlinks. I was betting for that to solve the signal issue. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Diesell33 (May 22, 2015)

*crash my phone when i played games*

I have got rooted huawei. My problem is when i played games (mortal kombat x) 2 or 3 succsessfull match later my games crash and enterd my telephone main menu. I used swap files to examine my memory.(RAM EXPANDER)  Any idea how can i fixed this problem? and how install ottoman's games tweak?! What it's mean: Reboot to recovery(CWM)= Rebot my phone?! Thanx to reply.


----------



## MihaiSG (May 22, 2015)

@Diesell33 
What is your swap size?
I haven't tested the game yet,but some games are buggy,so maybe is not from swap.
Btw,try this-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#Gaming_Section


----------



## PieroV (May 23, 2015)

Valverde! lml said:


> Hablas espanol? Genial
> Intente usar el trabajo de Piero V pero tengo este error y no se que sea porlo que empense a usar el del Eloy porque ese si funciona y termina todo bien..    pero tiene mas errores porlo que tengo que resolver otros primero,
> 
> No se si tu sabes  como resolverlos, anteriormente me dijeron que faltaba la carpeta media-caf-new y display-caf-new pero si lo tengo.

Click to collapse





Valverde! lml said:


> that are good, I will use the kernel your KK, but the device tree of Eloy, because for some strange reason your device tree does not work properly
> probably my mistake

Click to collapse



Probably you are missing some lines on your repo definition...
Media-caf-new and display-caf-new are on CM11 repository and they require KK Kernel.
EloYGomeZ ported old media and display APIs from JB (media-caf-legacy and display-caf-legacy).
This is one of the differences between Eloy's device and my device directory.

One of the things I've never understood of EloY's is kernel managing: it seems he was using Huawei stock kernel and stock dt.img (see some makefiles)...

By the way, people with Huawei G6 created a forum here on XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/ascend-g6/orig-development
We could continue discussing on CM11 with them there, as their devices are compatible with ours...


----------



## pedrocrv (May 23, 2015)

Hello People!

I have a doubt. 
My GF have an Y530 for about 6 months and wants to change the service provider, but the phone it's locked.  If she send a e-mail to Huawei asking for the code to unlock the phone (with imei and everything else), she will lose the warranty of the phone?

thanks!


----------



## dimi89 (May 23, 2015)

Huawei doesn't give you lock codes mobile provider does since he is the one who is locking phones in first place.


----------



## pedrocrv (May 23, 2015)

dimi89 said:


> Huawei doesn't give you lock codes mobile provider does since he is the one who is locking phones in first place.

Click to collapse



So, for what is this info?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...1&postcount=81


----------



## PieroV (May 24, 2015)

pedrocrv said:


> So, for what is this info?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...1&postcount=81

Click to collapse



This is a 404, I think you meant the bootloader unlock code.
If it was, please note that:

*Bootloader unlock code* is related to the device: it's a code that allows to boot unsigned code (custom ROMs, custom recoveries, custom kernels etc...)
The *carrier unlock code* is a code that allows to use the phone with all carriers. It has to be released by the carrier who locked the phone and it does not depend on the firmware


----------



## Valverde! lml (May 25, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Probably you are missing some lines on your repo definition...
> Media-caf-new and display-caf-new are on CM11 repository and they require KK Kernel.
> EloYGomeZ ported old media and display APIs from JB (media-caf-legacy and display-caf-legacy).
> This is one of the differences between Eloy's device and my device directory.
> ...

Click to collapse



I resolve this error and compile finally good   new time of fix bugs..


----------



## Diesell33 (May 25, 2015)

My swap file properties: size 896 MB swapiness:100 minfree kb: 30 MB. I try this optional but 2-3 battle after my game crash and drop it in huawei main menu. What can i do if my game works good?! Thanx the reply! MORTAL KOMBAT X

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

Or what is the best settings to use in Ram expander?! My swap file size, swappines minfree KB?! Thx the reply!


----------



## Lycris11 (May 25, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> My swap file properties: size 896 MB swapiness:100 minfree kb: 30 MB. I try this optional but 2-3 battle after my game crash and drop it in huawei main menu. What can i do if my game works good?! Thanx the reply! MORTAL KOMBAT X
> 
> Or what is the best settings to use in Ram expander?! My swap file size, swappines minfree KB?! Thx the reply!

Click to collapse



Well I dont know whats the problem, sometimes ram expander doesnt mount a swap partition well and thats require reboot, cuz im checked autorun box on RE.
Dont know for but im playing World of Tank with RE 1GB swap with max minfree and swappiness, but also using GLTools with Tegra 2 fake template, also WoT game require more than Mortal Combat, gonna test tommorow and will reply to you.


----------



## Veralian (May 25, 2015)

*Settings*



Lycris11 said:


> 1.)Open Roehsoft RAM Expander and set:
> a.)SwpFile = 1000(you dont need more)
> b.)Swappiness=100
> c.)MinFreeKB=30MB
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the settings,but what about Drop Cache?Should I tick it on or leave it off?


----------



## Diesell33 (May 26, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Well I dont know whats the problem, sometimes ram expander doesnt mount a swap partition well and thats require reboot, cuz im checked autorun box on RE.
> Dont know for but im playing World of Tank with RE 1GB swap with max minfree and swappiness, but also using GLTools with Tegra 2 fake template, also WoT game require more than Mortal Combat, gonna test tommorow and will reply to you.

Click to collapse




Thank you very much!  I'm waiting for your reply!


----------



## tgonet79 (May 26, 2015)

Hi all. My friend can't move any apps from sd card to externall sd card on huawei ascend y530.my questions are:
1)what simplest and working method should i use to root his device?
2) can i move the apps to external card without the need of rooting?
thank you for reply for above questions


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## MihaiSG (May 26, 2015)

@tgonet79 
1)RootGenius\TowelRoot(depends of firmware and luck)
2)Yes,you can do it without root,you can use this to make things easy(btw,not apps can be moved)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.a0soft.gphone.app2sd


----------



## rophaq (May 26, 2015)

I use link to sd  ,it seems to be good. Try it 

 Sent from my HUAWEI G6-L11 using XDA Forums Pro


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 26, 2015)

tgonet79 said:


> Hi all. My friend can't move any apps from sd card to externall sd card on huawei ascend y530.my questions are:
> 1)what simplest and working method should i use to root his device?
> 2) can i move the apps to external card without the need of rooting?
> thank you for reply for above questions

Click to collapse



My 2 cents: 

1) The simplest method that may work is downloading towelroot apk, launch it and "make it ra1n" button and after this install kinguser apk or, luckily superSU. No PC needed. One of the most effective is, as have been said, towelroot+root genius with or withou rebooting between trying each. The most efective is flashing a custom stock ROM but needs bootloader unlocked. You better go to the wiki page for rooting. 

2) You can move apps to sd without root only if developers support this feature and depends on the developer of the app and the app itself. With root there are various apps like Link2SD but partitioning of sd card is, afaik, mandatory. You need to root AND some knowledge on partitioning, filesystems and symlinks to make it work.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (May 26, 2015)

Veralian said:


> Thanks for the settings,but what about Drop Cache?Should I tick it on or leave it off?

Click to collapse



It Doesnt matter, it just automaticaly clear ur cache from settings...



Diesell33 said:


> Thank you very much!  I'm waiting for your reply!

Click to collapse



Sorry for waiting but job killin me dont have time but i'll test it in a few hours 



tgonet79 said:


> Hi all. My friend can't move any apps from sd card to externall sd card on huawei ascend y530.my questions are:
> 1)what simplest and working method should i use to root his device?
> 2) can i move the apps to external card without the need of rooting?
> thank you for reply for above questions

Click to collapse



You can move only some apps inside settings>appl..>etc...
But no needed to move apk's when obb files goes to sdcard.


----------



## Kombuk (May 27, 2015)

tgonet79 said:


> Hi all. My friend can't move any apps from sd card to externall sd card on huawei ascend y530.my questions are:
> 1)what simplest and working method should i use to root his device?
> 2) can i move the apps to external card without the need of rooting?
> thank you for reply for above questions

Click to collapse



You can go to settings/memory and set SD card as deffault memory location, all apps will automaticaly goto SD card after installing.


----------



## Diesell33 (May 28, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> It Doesnt matter, it just automaticaly clear ur cache from settings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you test mkX in your telephone?! What can i do so mkX running perfectly in my phone. I try to change swap file size, swappines, and minfree kb?! but unfortunatelly it will be crash it after 2-3 plays.... (


----------



## Lycris11 (May 28, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> Did you test mkX in your telephone?! What can i do so mkX running perfectly in my phone. I try to change swap file size, swappines, and minfree kb?! but unfortunatelly it will be crash it after 2-3 plays.... (

Click to collapse



Tested, games has lag cuz swap, but it successfully running with GLTools setting setted up to: Disabled Anti-aliasing, Downscaled textures at 0.5x, and turned on Half-float texture hack and Fix FBO attachement sizes.


----------



## ciubi93 (May 29, 2015)

Hei @CENTSOARER, any news about another moded rom #3, with deodexed apps, zipaligned and redesigned with midified sistem.apk,framework-res.apk, and other modificațio???


----------



## tgonet79 (May 29, 2015)

Thank you all for yours answers. I will try to implement yours ideas into life .
I have got one more question regarding that huawei phone of my friend:
how big is the risk of bricking the phone ? i want my friend to know about the risks.
(i rooted and moved the apps in my ace 2  almost two years ago without any problems btw)


----------



## Kombuk (May 29, 2015)

tgonet79 said:


> Thank you all for yours answers. I will try to implement yours ideas into life .
> I have got one more question regarding that huawei phone of my friend:
> how big is the risk of bricking the phone ? i want my friend to know about the risks.
> (i rooted and moved the apps in my ace 2  almost two years ago without any problems btw)

Click to collapse



Just have one nandroid backup in case,  and everithing will be good 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Diesell33 (May 30, 2015)

*Lot of pixels!!! *

I played godfire in my phone but my game is very pixels. Couln't find antianalizing. Anybody know where can i switch this option. I use GLTOOLS Anti aliasing but it not good... what can i do if my backgroung and my charachter looks like "normal" and not pixels. Thxxx the reply!


----------



## Lycris11 (May 30, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> I played godfire in my phone but my game is very pixels. Couln't find antianalizing. Anybody know where can i switch this option. I use GLTOOLS Anti aliasing but it not good... what can i do if my backgroung and my charachter looks like "normal" and not pixels. Thxxx the reply!

Click to collapse



Well you cant fix that, im tryed to play that one and get a horible lag and when used gltool grapich will mess totally, we need to wait cm11 or buy a better device cuz we expect too much from 1.2 Dghz and 420 ram...


----------



## Diesell33 (May 30, 2015)

Luckily it not lagged but the graphic is terrible...  I try this option GLTOOLS: Disabled Anti-aliasing, Downscaled textures at 0.5x turned on Half-float texture hack and Fix FBO attachement sizes... There will be any options in GLTOOLS to fix this problem?!

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




Lycris11 said:


> Well you cant fix that, im tryed to play that one and get a horible lag and when used gltool grapich will mess totally, we need to wait cm11 or buy a better device cuz we expect too much from 1.2 Dghz and 420 ram...

Click to collapse



Luckily it not lagged but the graphic is terrible...  I try this option GLTOOLS: Disabled Anti-aliasing, Downscaled textures at 0.5x turned on Half-float texture hack and Fix FBO attachement sizes... There will be any options in GLTOOLS to fix this problem?!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (May 30, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Hei @CENTSOARER, any news about another moded rom #3, with deodexed apps, zipaligned and redesigned with midified sistem.apk,framework-res.apk, and other modificațio???

Click to collapse



Sorry, pal, not very soon. I'm really busy and will be like that until summer at least. But yeah, sounds like fun to have a new modded updated B512 firmware with some benchmarking knowledge. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## exerpicka (Jun 1, 2015)

hy.. I have an huaweil y530, but i  HATE stock ROM .. its slow, sux, and really bad.. Is there any chance to update to 4.4 ????


----------



## Dalibor43 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Recommend*

Can someone Recommend me couple of games  are intresting for this bad phone and whit no lags? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 2, 2015)

Dalibor43 said:


> Can someone Recommend me couple of games  are intresting for this bad phone and whit no lags? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Carmagedon


----------



## Dalibor43 (Jun 2, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Carmagedon

Click to collapse



I ask for good game this game is bad.


----------



## jurojanosik (Jun 2, 2015)

Dalibor43 said:


> I ask for good game this game is bad.

Click to collapse



this is classic. One of the best. But... if you dont like it try osmos or zenonia 4


----------



## Animu619 (Jun 2, 2015)

jurojanosik said:


> this is classic. One of the best. But... if you dont like it try osmos or zenonia 4

Click to collapse



I admire you, the guy didn't even say thanks and only complained about your first reply, and despite that, you still feel like helping him. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Dalibor43 (Jun 2, 2015)

jurojanosik said:


> this is classic. One of the best. But... if you dont like it try osmos or zenonia 4

Click to collapse



Okay Thx i will try Mortal kombat x


----------



## jurojanosik (Jun 2, 2015)

Dalibor43 said:


> Okay Thx i will try Mortal kombat x

Click to collapse



Mortal kombat x????? On 420 mb ram?????????????


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 2, 2015)

jurojanosik said:


> Mortal kombat x????? On 420 mb ram?????????????

Click to collapse



Oh, please just let the kid do his/her thing. Indeed, you are very kind. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dalibor43 (Jun 2, 2015)

jurojanosik said:


> Mortal kombat x????? On 420 mb ram?????????????

Click to collapse



Gl tools and ram expander works perfect


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey guys. I can't use ram expander... when i turn on the swap it says
swapon can't stat storage/sdcard0/swapfile.swp no such file or directory


----------



## Animu619 (Jun 2, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Hey guys. I can't use ram expander... when i turn on the swap it says
> swapon can't stat storage/sdcard0/swapfile.swp no such file or directory

Click to collapse



Go to page 217 for an alternative way of enabling a swap file. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 2, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Go to page 217 for an alternative way of enabling a swap file.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It says "Cannot open for write: read-only file system"


----------



## yngvar90 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey guys, as i am in ecuador at the moment and my Runbo X6 was robbed in Quito i bought the cheap Huawei  y530 before informing me (i would never have bought it and so i have it 
I'm following this thread already a couple of days, becausr it got most and best informations, thanks all.

Yesterday i recieved my bootloader unlocking code and gonna try it today evening. My towelroot with supersu worked fibr ubtill i saw that the internal sd is not accessable anymore with any app. Sucks  but i try again after unlocking 


So i got another question. I am traveling around the world and dont have a notebook just a phone with me. Usually i transfered the phoros from my sony alpha 350 with and adapter cable to my smartphone. Also i have a memory stick 4gb that worked really well. Now on thr Huawei y530 the massstorage is not shown ajd i cant do anything.

Has anybody ever tried to connect a stick to his cellular ? See ya felix

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## himister (Jun 2, 2015)

yngvar90 said:


> Hey guys, as i am in ecuador at the moment and my Runbo X6 was robbed in Quito i bought the cheap Huawei  y530 before informing me (i would never have bought it and so i have it
> I'm following this thread already a couple of days, becausr it got most and best informations, thanks all.
> 
> Yesterday i recieved my bootloader unlocking code and gonna try it today evening. My towelroot with supersu worked fibr ubtill i saw that the internal sd is not accessable anymore with any app. Sucks  but i try again after unlocking
> ...

Click to collapse



Few tips about rooting.
Read carefully the Y530 *wiki page*
You tried towellroot and you lost internal sdcard access. 
Next thing you should do, is to unlock the bootloader before doing anything else.
Beware, right after unlocking the bootloader with code, it's possible that your phone will restore to default setting, 
which means it will delete the data and cache and you will lost your personal data...so before unlocking, *backup* your contacts, photos, sms or etc.
Now, try to load CWM Recovery into boot mode and test it, just to be on the safe side...explained on the wiki page.
If that goes well, flash it, and make a backup of your original rom, specially if you don't have original rom.
Then...download the Root genius ver.1.8.7 and root it again over the towellroot and you'll get the Kinguser app for root.
When you begin rooting proces, disconnect your PC from the internet cause RootGenius will automatically update itself and you might not get the exact result as I tested with this device...just a precaution. 
I hope this few steps will help.

And...sorry to inform you but Y530 doesn't have a OTG USB support in kernel. So, you want be able to connect camera or the memory stick through adapter cable.


----------



## yngvar90 (Jun 2, 2015)

himister said:


> Few tips about rooting.
> Read carefully the Y530 *wiki page*
> You tried towellroot and you lost internal sdcard access.
> Next thing you should do, is to unlock the bootloader before doing anything else.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey himister, thanks for that good and quick answer. That i can not use the adaptor cable sucks. Do you think there might be a way to implement this OTG USB into the kernel? Bad that i'm not really good in linux and compileing kernels, have never managed to do this.
This evening i got time for my mobile, but right now i have to fix the spark plugs for my VW-Bulli. Got enought problems in 1 month for the next 10 years... :banghead:
See ya 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## himister (Jun 2, 2015)

yngvar90 said:


> Do you think there might be a way to implement this OTG USB into the kernel?

Click to collapse



The chances for that are very slim, and by slim I mean less then 0.001%. 
Y530 and many other devices in this price range, will never see the OTG support. 
First because their hardware doesn't support external USB gadgets, and 2-nd this phone, as many others is not that interesting for someone to recompile the kernel for this purpose. 
OTG support is left for the major market and much more expensive models.


----------



## yngvar90 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok, I have to look for another smartphone in the lower price category, supporting all my needs.

Anyway i want the y530 to be unlocked and rooted.
I read the wiki entry for unlocking bootloader you postet, i followed both links (the code i have already, so sup!   ) and the second is how to unlock it step by step.
now i searched for the "drivers" from huaweidevices.com and couldnt find it for my phone. i checked google and found a how2 video on utube there is the following link for the huawei drivers:
huaweidevice.com/worldwide/servicePolicy.do?method=toApplyUnlock
this link referes to the main site and doesnt help. anybody got this drivers around?
are the drivers necessary? I mean i can access my phone with windows explorer(filesystem) or which drivers do they mean? (I swear its something to "get inside the mobilephones code"  )
can i find the correct driver on adbtoolkit.com/  where i also should get the adb toolkit?

Out Off Topic: As I am looking for another smartphone: are the samsung galaxy S3 and S3 mini possible to root/Custom Rom easily?

PS, cannot post links yet


----------



## ciubi93 (Jun 3, 2015)

this is a cm12 port logcat in case someone can help in getting a working build
http://forum.xda-developers.com/ascend-g6/orig-development/cm12-port-logcat-t3125702


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 3, 2015)

Can anybody help me? Someone must now the solution... I want to make a swap but i have read only file system ....how to change this... 
Please.


----------



## Animu619 (Jun 3, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Can anybody help me? Someone must now the solution... I want to make a swap but i have read only file system ....how to change this...
> Please.

Click to collapse



Did you try changing the main storage location in settings? And by the way, are you getting that error on the terminal emulator? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 3, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Did you try changing the main storage location in settings? And by the way, are you getting that error on the terminal emulator?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Main is SDCARD. I try make swap with terminal emulator. I try change ro for rw with Root Explorer and with terminal (mount -o remount,rw /system) but nothing works


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 3, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Main is SDCARD. I try make swap with terminal emulator. I try change ro for rw with Root Explorer and with terminal (mount -o remount,rw /system) but nothing works

Click to collapse



But you should be remounting as RW that partition where you need to create the swap file. Try to remount /sdcard instead of /system, maybe /storage/sdcard1 or /storage/sdcard0 too. And please, if you are using terminal emulator, post the output.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 3, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> But you should be remounting as RW that partition where you need to create the swap file. Try to remount /sdcard instead of /system, maybe /storage/sdcard1 or /storage/sdcard0 too. And please, if you are using terminal emulator, post the output.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



```
[email protected]:/ $ mount -o remount,rw /sdcard
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
unt,rw /storage/sdcard0                            <
mount: Operation not permitted
255|[email protected]:/ $ su
,rw /storage/sdcard0                               <
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
t,rw /storage/sdcard1                              <
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
 of=/sdcard/swap bs=1024 count=524288              <
/sdcard/swap: cannot open for write: Read-only file system
```
 nothing.... sorry i dont know why it copy not everything from terminal...


----------



## Lycris11 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Rom port.*

Hi guys, im trying to port or however name it or change a complete theme, im taked needed files from Zte blade q maxi lollirom, and everything seems good but .zip file was showing me first error(status 6) fixed it converting updaterscript to UNIX format.
Well now i have problem with error(status 0), thats shows when cwm try to mount /system...
Is problem related to permissions in updater script or ?



        ****************************************");
ui_print("      adapted to Huawei Ascend Y530        ");
ui_print("           by Lycris11                 ");
ui_print(" ****************************************");

show_progress(0.300000, 0);
ui_print("");

ui_print(" ****************************************");
ui_print(" |        FORMATING DATA AND CACHE       |");
ui_print(" ****************************************");
format("ext4", "EMMC", "[email protected]", "0", "/data");
format("ext4", "EMMC", "[email protected]", "0", "/cache");
ui_print(" ****************************************");
ui_print(" |        FORMATING & MOUNTING SYSTEM    |");
ui_print(" ****************************************");
format("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p4", "0", "/system");
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p4", "/system");
ui_print(" ****************************************");
ui_print(" |         EXTRACTING SYSTEM PACKAGE     |");
ui_print(" ****************************************");
package_extract_dir("system", "/system");
ui_print("");
ui_print(" ****************************************");
ui_print(" |                SYMLINKING             |");
ui_print(" ****************************************");

ui_print(">>> SYMLINK BIN");
symlink("Roboto-Bold.ttf", "/system/fonts/DroidSans-Bold.ttf");
symlink("Roboto-Regular.ttf", "/system/fonts/DroidSans.ttf");
symlink("aee_aed", "/system/bin/debuggerd");
symlink("mksh", "/system/bin/sh");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/cat");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/chmod");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/chown");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/cmp");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/cp");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/date");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/dd");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/df");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/dmesg");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/du");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/getevent");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/getprop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/grep");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/hd");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/id");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ifconfig");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/iftop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/insmod");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ioctl");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ionice");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/kill");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ln");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/log");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ls");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/lsmod");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/lsof");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/md5");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/mkdir");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/mount");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/mv");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/nandread");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/netstat");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/newfs_msdos");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/notify");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/printenv");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ps");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/reboot");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/renice");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/rm");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/rmdir");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/rmmod");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/route");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/schedtop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/sendevent");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/setconsole");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/setprop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/sleep");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/smd");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/start");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/stop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/sync");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/top");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/touch");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/umount");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/uptime");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/vmstat");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/watchprops");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/wipe");
symlink("wlan_.ko", "/system/lib/modules/wlan.ko");
show_progress(0.300000, 10);
ui_print("");
ui_print("");
ui_print(" *****************************************");
ui_print(" |             SET PERMISSION            |");
ui_print(" ****************************************");
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/system");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/bin");
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/system/app");
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0555, "/system/etc/ppp");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/xbin");
set_perm(0, 3003, 02750, "/system/bin/netcfg");
set_perm(0, 3004, 02755, "/system/bin/ping");
set_perm(0, 2000, 06750, "/system/bin/run-as");
set_perm(1002, 1002, 0440, "/system/etc/dbus.conf");
set_perm(1014, 2000, 0550, "/system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0550, "/system/etc/init.goldfish.sh");
ui_print(">>> INSTALLING BUSYBOX");
run_program("/system/xbin/busybox", "--install", "-s", "/system/xbin");
show_progress(0.200000, 0);

ui_print(" ****************************************");
ui_print(" |           INSTALING KERNEL           |");
ui_print(" ****************************************");

show_progress(0.100000, 0);
assert(package_extract_file("boot.img", "/tmp/boot.img"),
       write_raw_image("/tmp/boot.img", "bootimg"),
       delete("/tmp/boot.img"));

ui_print(" ****************************************");
ui_print(" |                ROOTING               |");
ui_print(" ****************************************");

show_progress(0.200000, 10);   
symlink("/system/xbin/busybox", "/system/bin/busybox");
run_program("/system/xbin/busybox", "--install", "-s", "/system/xbin");
set_perm(0, 0, 06755, "/system/xbin/su");
symlink("/system/xbin/su", "/system/bin/su");


unmount("/system");   

ui_print("Device will Reboot Automatically ...");
ui_print("  HAVE A SAFE FLASHING ");
ui_print("   HIT THANKS BUTTON   ");
ui_print("  IF YOU LIKE MY WORK  ");
run_program("/sbin/sleep", "5");
run_program("/sbin/reboot");


----------



## Animu619 (Jun 4, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> ```
> [email protected]:/ $ mount -o remount,rw /sdcard
> Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
> unt,rw /storage/sdcard0                            <
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you use the "su -" command to activate root permissions? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 4, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Did you use the "su -" command to activate root permissions?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Since he has a "$" prompt instead of a "#" prompt it seems likely he missed it. Let`s hope so. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 4, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Did you use the "su -" command to activate root permissions?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes i use "su" 

```
[email protected]:/ $ su -
[email protected]:/ #
[email protected]:/ # mouunt -o remount,rw /storage
sh: mouunt: not found
127|[email protected]:/ # mount -o remount,rw /storage
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
1|[email protected]:/ # mount -o remount,rw /storage/sdcard
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
=/sdcard/swap bs=1024 count=524288                        <
/sdcard/swap: cannot open for write: Read-only file system
1|[email protected]:/ #
```


----------



## Animu619 (Jun 4, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Yes i use "su"
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:/ $ su -
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not just (su), it's (su -) exactly as I wrote it but without the brackets. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 4, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> It's not just (su), it's (su -) exactly as I wrote it but without the brackets.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok.i use "su -" 

```
[email protected]:/ $ su -
/sdcard/swap bs=1024 count=524288                         <
/sdcard/swap: cannot open for write: Read-only file system
1|[email protected]:/ # mount -o remount,rw /system
/sdcard/swap bs=1024 count=524288                         <
/sdcard/swap: cannot open for write: Read-only file system
1|[email protected]:/ # mount -o remount,rw /sdcard
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
1|[email protected]:/ # mount -o remount,rw /system/sdcard
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
=/sdcard/swap bs=1024 count=524288                        <
/sdcard/swap: cannot open for write: Read-only file system
1|[email protected]:/ # mount -o remount,rw /storage/sdcard
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
1|[email protected]:/ # mount -o remount,rw /system
/sdcard/swap bs=1024 count=524288                         <
/sdcard/swap: cannot open for write: Read-only file system
1|[email protected]:/ #
```
I olso try with Root Explorer. I change "root" to rw. But this olso not works.


----------



## ako9 (Jun 4, 2015)

Any update vor the b512 stock based???,i have the 3rd version of centsoarer


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 4, 2015)

OK. I reinstall my system and try again. 
http://zapodaj.net/c3d2268f5f018.png.html
Is it now ok?


----------



## ciubi93 (Jun 4, 2015)

ako9 said:


> Any update vor the b512 stock based???,i have the 3rd version of centsoarer

Click to collapse



censtsoarer have only 2 moded rom , what is 3rd??


----------



## Animu619 (Jun 4, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> censtsoarer have only 2 moded rom , what is 3rd??

Click to collapse



There are 3

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




Juro.janosik said:


> OK. I reinstall my system and try again.
> http://zapodaj.net/c3d2268f5f018.png.html
> Is it now ok?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's it  

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## exerpicka (Jun 5, 2015)

is there any anothwer ROM than 4.3.? i hate it. its too slow


----------



## alfcup (Jun 5, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Hi guys, im trying to port or however name it or change a complete theme, im taked needed files from Zte blade q maxi lollirom, and everything seems good but .zip file was showing me first error(status 6) fixed it converting updaterscript to UNIX format.
> Well now i have problem with error(status 0), thats shows when cwm try to mount /system...
> Is problem related to permissions in updater script or ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the problem is this line "mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p4", "/system");"

Why are you trying to mount "/dev/block/mmcblk0p4"??? This is the rpm partition...

Below is the list of Y530 partition in case of someone need it.


----------



## Lycris11 (Jun 5, 2015)

alfcup said:


> I think the problem is this line "mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p4", "/system");"
> 
> Why are you trying to mount "/dev/block/mmcblk0p4"??? This is the rpm partition...
> 
> Below is the list of Y530 partition in case of someone need it.

Click to collapse



Well thats would be a last thing i needed, im used mmcblk0p4 cuz i see one of rom porter for zte blade q maxi use that one, changing to mmcblk0 should done a flashing, im fixed status 0 using update-binary file from g630 cm 11.
Tnx gonna fix it tommorow.


----------



## Lycris11 (Jun 6, 2015)

*Brick. Fatal.*

Well guys i think im finished with this device, after i flashed zip mine Y530 was turn off.
After that doesnt boot in recovery or bootloader, connected to pc and some drivers are downloaded.
Connected to pc without battery Device Manager shows me device is connected as: Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, and mine opinion is this is the END for mine Y530... @CENTSOARER @PieroV @Animu619 @alfcup


----------



## PieroV (Jun 6, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Well guys i think im finished with this device, after i flashed zip mine Y530 was turn off.
> After that doesnt boot in recovery or bootloader, connected to pc and some drivers are downloaded.
> Connected to pc without battery Device Manager shows me device is connected as: Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, and mine opinion is this is the END for mine Y530...
> @CENTSOARER @PieroV @Animu619 @alfcup

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm sorry.
However the phone is not broken.
"Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008" is a sort of bootloader, which is like a BIOS.
There's a tool for motorola phones, which is called qboot, and another one for LG Phones.
You'll need an original Huawei firmware (e. g. B510, or B189), then you'll need to extract it, and then, using one of those tools (the one which seems to support Y530 better), you'll have to restore all partitions.
First of all, you'll need to install again the bootloader (fastboot.img), then you should be able to boot at least in fastboot mode.

If you are lucky, you'll have your system back, or at least CWM, which will allow you to restore any backup.
If you aren't you'll need to restore first of all GPT partition table, then all partitions, one by one.


----------



## Lycris11 (Jun 6, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, I'm sorry.
> However the phone is not broken.
> "Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008" is a sort of bootloader, which is like a BIOS.
> There's a tool for motorola phones, which is called qboot, and another one for LG Phones.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please write a post how to or simple tutorial cuz im little bit desparate, i taked my device to mobile service but they didnt can do nothing.
Thank you however.


----------



## ciubi93 (Jun 6, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Can you please write a post how to or simple tutorial cuz im little bit desparate, i taked my device to mobile service but they didnt can do nothing.
> Thank you however.

Click to collapse



I have same problem ,, and i solve qith guaranty.        e


----------



## Tibo_Stans (Jun 6, 2015)

*Help!!!!!!!!*

hello this is my first post.
I have a 1 year Huawei Y530 and go right to switch to a Nexus 6 .
Is this a good choice?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 6, 2015)

Tibo_Stans said:


> hello this is my first post.
> I have a 1 year Huawei Y530 and go right to switch to a Nexus 6 .
> Is this a good choice?

Click to collapse



This is not a place to ask about that, but i think Nexus will be better


----------



## Animu619 (Jun 6, 2015)

Tibo_Stans said:


> hello this is my first post.
> I have a 1 year Huawei Y530 and go right to switch to a Nexus 6 .
> Is this a good choice?

Click to collapse



That would be the best choice ever. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Skazzy3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Hi guys, im trying to port or however name it or change a complete theme, im taked needed files from Zte blade q maxi lollirom, and everything seems good but .zip file was showing me first error(status 6) fixed it converting updaterscript to UNIX format.
> Well now i have problem with error(status 0), thats shows when cwm try to mount /system...
> Is problem related to permissions in updater script or ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Error coce 0 means your update-binary is messed up. Try replacing with some other one and it should work.


----------



## Kombuk (Jun 7, 2015)

Tibo_Stans said:


> hello this is my first post.
> I have a 1 year Huawei Y530 and go right to switch to a Nexus 6 .
> Is this a good choice?

Click to collapse



Yeeeeees


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## bryanyepez92 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Request QPST Files for unbrick my Y530*

Hello Friends . I have a Hardbricked Huawei Y530 (Black Screeen) Recognized for my pc as Qualcomm QDoaled 9008 so I looking for rawprogram0.xml, patch0.xml , to flash my device with Emmc Qualcomm Loader , pleae help me ,


Pd. Sorry for my English


----------



## Lycris11 (Jun 8, 2015)

bryanyepez92 said:


> Hello Friends . I have a Hardbricked Huawei Y530 (Black Screeen) Recognized for my pc as Qualcomm QDoaled 9008 so I looking for rawprogram0.xml, patch0.xml , to flash my device with Emmc Qualcomm Loader , pleae help me ,
> 
> 
> Pd. Sorry for my English

Click to collapse



Im bricked mine too, try to find myself solution, Piero has writted me a post but cant test cuz dont have needed files...
Well im tryed but it goes deeply into brick stage, now pc dont even reconise anything, even 9008 error.
However thanks guys, im done with Y530.


----------



## Kombuk (Jun 8, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Im bricked mine too, try to find myself solution, Piero has writted me a post but cant test cuz dont have needed files...
> Well im tryed but it goes deeply into brick stage, now pc dont even reconise anything, even 9008 error.
> However thanks guys, im done with Y530.

Click to collapse



Im sorry for your phone. Thanks for all Lycris, if you buy new phone good luck with him! 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Jun 8, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Im sorry for your phone. Thanks for all Lycris, if you buy new phone good luck with him!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well im tryed, flased partitions with qboot, and after that total dead, pc cant reconise it whatever i do, it seems partitions has caused dead brick.
New device will be LG L9 II(D605).


----------



## PieroV (Jun 8, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Well im tryed, flased partitions with qboot, and after that total dead, pc cant reconise it whatever i do, it seems partitions has caused dead brick.
> New device will be LG L9 II(D605).

Click to collapse



Hi man, I'm very, very sorry.
I couldn't write the post before, but it seems you don't need it anymore....
Good luck with your new phone


----------



## Dalibor43 (Jun 9, 2015)

Its maybe soon will be released cm for this phone?


----------



## messi2050 (Jun 10, 2015)

It seems that y530/g6/g630 will remain on stock rom forever and won't get a full working aosp rom


----------



## tudorveyron (Jun 10, 2015)

*Backup image for B189*

Hey,can someone please back up for me for CWM a stock image of B189?


----------



## himister (Jun 12, 2015)

Guys....here's some proposal. Today I've been flashing some y530 all day and trying various rooting methods. New KingOroot.app has been released and with towellroot3 it's possible to root from within the android. But...I've been testing various backups on the 2-nd y530 and flashing back and forth. I also tried OTA update released few months ago and odd thing is that it's not available online anymore, but I tried manually. Update was half success. from B183 to B512 Somehow I've managed to downgrade through CWM backups but I've been too curious.
Inside the OTA update.zip was a update.app file and ofc I had to try it with dload method. Since I done that bootsplash image changed to huawei standard and after that fastboot mode is totally diferent. That wouldn't be the problem until I discovered that flashing recovery is not possible anymore. I've used fastboot commands, everything passes but stock recovery is always there.
I even tried to downgrade flashing the boot and system partiotions, Lycris method (Huawei update extractor and script). 
Everything passed, phone not bricked but same problem. 
After that, OTA update passed 100%. 
Tried to flash B183 CWM backup but that ugly fastboot mode is there and no way to flash the CWM again not even from nandroid backup.

So I've got an idea. Been searching through forum but still no final answer. I'd like to find info about how to make a profile.xml for Huawei update extract tool. I saw few of you asked for info, but still nothing for us....so if anyone interested, let's make some kind of team effort to find that damn GPTable and work on repacking the stock roms. I hope we'll find the way to downgrade this little bucket of the device. I already bought a new phone and I'm selling mine y530 but I'll have few others available and while we are here, I'd still like to help others solve flashing, downgrade and other issues they might come up with. So...
Anyone?


----------



## trancephorm (Jun 12, 2015)

*Y530 can't be rooted?*

So it seems there is no root for this phone?  I'm really tired of Google crap on the phone because I can't install anything else, too much memory used for bloatware.


----------



## Animu619 (Jun 12, 2015)

trancephorm said:


> So it seems there is no root for this phone?  I'm really tired of Google crap on the phone because I can't install anything else, too much memory used for bloatware.

Click to collapse



There is root. What we don't have is custom roms. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## himister (Jun 12, 2015)

trancephorm said:


> So it seems there is no root for this phone?  I'm really tired of Google crap on the phone because I can't install anything else, too much memory used for bloatware.

Click to collapse



First...and last, search, read, search, read this thread and forum.
Which firmware rom version do you have? 
Find and download your official firmware first.
Do you have unlocked bootloader? 
If not, send email to huawei. Last night I got unlocking code after and hour of waiting.

Try to root with RootGenius ver.1.8.7 and there will be no fuss over losing internal memory visibility.
If you would like to mess around, try combination of Towellroot 3 -> flash UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.46.zip through CWM recovery and new KingoRoot android app, couple of times, and restarts.
Use Root checker basic from Gmarket.
And there's Windows version of Kingoroot updated today.

Good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 12, 2015)

himister said:


> Guys....here's some proposal. Today I've been flashing some y530 all day and trying various rooting methods. New KingOroot.app has been released and with towellroot3 it's possible to root from within the android. But...I've been testing various backups on the 2-nd y530 and flashing back and forth. I also tried OTA update released few months ago and odd thing is that it's not available online anymore, but I tried manually. Update was half success. from B183 to B512 Somehow I've managed to downgrade through CWM backups but I've been too curious.
> Inside the OTA update.zip was a update.app file and ofc I had to try it with dload method. Since I done that bootsplash image changed to huawei standard and after that fastboot mode is totally diferent. That wouldn't be the problem until I discovered that flashing recovery is not possible anymore. I've used fastboot commands, everything passes but stock recovery is always there.
> I even tried to downgrade flashing the boot and system partiotions, Lycris method (Huawei update extractor and script).
> Everything passed, phone not bricked but same problem.
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, himister (that is weird to say, man).
When I first found out abour Huawei Update Extractor I was very excited about its functionalities, nevertheless I found myself working more with platform tools (adb, fastboot). Anyway I started with a profiles.xml file which included Y530, however, I could not test it intensively, just a couple of times and only for extraction of img files.

The profiles.xml has been published before here, maybe you can start from there if you wanto to.


----------



## himister (Jun 12, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi, himister (that is weird to say, man).
> When I first found out abour Huawei Update Extractor I was very excited about its functionalities, nevertheless I found myself working more with platform tools (adb, fastboot). Anyway I started with a profiles.xml file which included Y530, however, I could not test it intensively, just a couple of times and only for extraction of img files.
> 
> The profiles.xml has been published before here, maybe you can start from there if you wanto to.

Click to collapse



Thanks man. Somehow I had a feeling you'll reply with something useful. 
Just a few questions. Opened an update.app with this profile but I noticed that partitions that should be flashed, like boot, recovery, system are not flagged with green checkmark.
Any pointer how should syntax look for that in case of y530 partitions and mem.block sequences? 
I know for sure, in case of localized rom like mine, few partitions are flashed (updated) also like cust, and modems...I'm interested in rewriting the cust right now.
I've read somewhere that if not properly assigned, device could be hard bricked....naturally.
I guess you didn't figured yet or tested at least...I hope we'll work this one out... 

Anyone else is welcome with any info.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tibo_Stans (Jun 13, 2015)

*Yo!*

I have got my nexus 6 and now using my Y530 for testing.
My brother has a G6 4G and i'm trying to port emui 3 to this phone.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 13, 2015)

himister said:


> Thanks man. Somehow I had a feeling you'll reply with something useful.
> Just a few questions. Opened an update.app with this profile but I noticed that partitions that should be flashed, like boot, recovery, system are not flagged with green checkmark.
> Any pointer how should syntax look for that in case of y530 partitions and mem.block sequences?
> I know for sure, in case of localized rom like mine, few partitions are flashed (updated) also like cust, and modems...I'm interested in rewriting the cust right now.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sorry I have not enough time to help with such a delicate work. But as a suggestion try to use the type option. Run a "cat /proc/mounts" and a "cat /proc/partitions" from terminal to get more details about filesystems and mountpoints and do not underestimate the md5sum file importance. 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alfcup (Jun 15, 2015)

himister said:


> Thanks man. Somehow I had a feeling you'll reply with something useful.
> Just a few questions. Opened an update.app with this profile but I noticed that partitions that should be flashed, like boot, recovery, system are not flagged with green checkmark.
> Any pointer how should syntax look for that in case of y530 partitions and mem.block sequences?
> I know for sure, in case of localized rom like mine, few partitions are flashed (updated) also like cust, and modems...I'm interested in rewriting the cust right now.
> ...

Click to collapse



Looking for this Y530 GPT partitions


----------



## Gminded (Jun 15, 2015)

Is the official method for unlocking bootloader still supported?
Because I tried emailing [email protected] but they didn't reply.
I also tried filling in the form at emui.huawei.com/en/plugin.php?id=unlock&mod=detail but that didn't work either, because the Y530 model is not listed in the drop-down menu. What should I do next?


----------



## Tibo_Stans (Jun 15, 2015)

*Help phone bricked!!!!*

I was porting emui 3.0 and he works great but one problem: I open play store and now my phone is bricked!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 15, 2015)

Gminded said:


> Is the official method for unlocking bootloader still supported?
> Because I tried emailing [email protected] but they didn't reply.
> I also tried filling in the form at emui.huawei.com/en/plugin.php?id=unlock&mod=detail but that didn't work either, because the Y530 model is not listed in the drop-down menu. What should I do next?

Click to collapse



Look here-> http://paulherron.com/blog/unlocking_the_bootloader_on_the_huawei_g510-0100/
Follow this guide,you only need to change it to  HUAWEI Y530-U00


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## himister (Jun 15, 2015)

Tibo_Stans said:


> I was porting emui 3.0 and he works great but one problem: I open play store and now my phone is bricked!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Could you be more specific? What you were doing exactly? Which method you used? 
It's probably a soft brick. 
Try to restore your backup from CWM recovery, if you made one, if not...
download your original exact rom version and flash the phone by dload method, it should restore your phone to default.
Bootloader must be unlocked.


----------



## Gminded (Jun 15, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> Look here-> paulherron.com/blog/unlocking_the_bootloader_on_the_huawei_g510-0100
> Follow this guide,you only need to change it to  HUAWEI Y530-U00

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying, I think you brought me one step closer to unlocking my phone. I followed your suggestion, but I get a "Product model and IMEI are mismatched."
I made sure that both the IMEI and product model are correct, but it still doesn't work... I put in my phone model of course, which is indeed HUAWEI Y530-U00 according to the label under the battery.

I should also add that I didn't go to the website linked by the guide (en.club.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?mod=unlock&action=pre) because that returns a "403 - Forbidden" error.
I went here instead: emui.huawei.com/en/plugin.php?id=unlock&mod=detail


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 16, 2015)

Gminded said:


> Thanks for replying, I think you brought me one step closer to unlocking my phone. I followed your suggestion, but I get a "Product model and IMEI are mismatched."
> I made sure that both the IMEI and product model are correct, but it still doesn't work... I put in my phone model of course, which is indeed HUAWEI Y530-U00 according to the label under the battery.
> 
> I should also add that I didn't go to the website linked by the guide (en.club.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?mod=unlock&action=pre) because that returns a "403 - Forbidden" error.
> I went here instead: emui.huawei.com/en/plugin.php?id=unlock&mod=detail

Click to collapse



Follow this guide to get all the info that you need:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#Unlocking_bootloader


----------



## Gminded (Jun 17, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> Follow this guide to get all the info that you need:
> forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#Unlocking_bootloader

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! In the end I got a reply with the unlock code from Huawei, after spamming a lot. I used the template described in the guide, although I don't know if that was the reason why they replied.


----------



## ciubi93 (Jun 17, 2015)

*cm11 pierov display fixed*

https://mega.nz/#!9MJTGR6C!LaKmFDvRql1QUqFCcMMtfagqoSPvE0DiLXLLYUTt9Jc  here is pierov work at cm11 with display image fixed about messi2050 , can we try.


----------



## Lycris11 (Jun 17, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> https://mega.nz/#!9MJTGR6C!LaKmFDvRql1QUqFCcMMtfagqoSPvE0DiLXLLYUTt9Jc  here is pierov work at cm11 with display image fixed about messi2050 , can we try.

Click to collapse



Nice to hear that, it seems cm11 is a little bit closer, im sad i cant test it, i loved the Y530 :S
Anybody tested it about working and not working things ?


----------



## Mrfunnysnake78 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Nice to hear that, it seems cm11 is a little bit closer, im sad i cant test it, i loved the Y530 :S
> Anybody tested it about working and not working things ?

Click to collapse



I want test it but idk how ?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mrfunnysnake78 said:


> I want test it but idk how ?

Click to collapse



Avoid it if you are not a developer or a very advanced user. It is in alpha stage and can't be used on a daily basis. If you insist you must take boot.img and system.img files and flash them through fastboot tool in fastboot mode. As a personal reccomendation, you first backup with CWM, then test boot.img to see if your system boots OK, before flashing both files.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## messi2050 (Jun 18, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Avoid it if you are not a developer or a very advanced user. It is in alpha stage and can't be used on a daily basis. If you insist you must take boot.img and system.img files and flash them through fastboot tool in fastboot mode. As a personal reccomendation, you first backup with CWM, then test boot.img to see if your system boots OK, before flashing both files.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi 
you can install my rom from the rom.zip using twrp/cwm recovery so no need to flash system.img& boot.img using fastboot but it's still in early alpha stage i'm working on daily builds to fix bugs and will post my next stable build as soon as i finish it


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 18, 2015)

messi2050 said:


> Hi
> you can install my rom from the rom.zip using twrp/cwm recovery so no need to flash system.img& boot.img using fastboot but it's still in early alpha stage i'm working on daily builds to fix bugs and will post my next stable build as soon as i finish it

Click to collapse



My apologies if I did confuse someone with my previous post. Hope you succeed with CM. I will test your builds. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## himister (Jun 19, 2015)

Couple of useful tools to contribute.
I've been messing with the stuff these days and tested some things so I made a few tools and I'd like to share.

Lately many people asked about unlocking the bootloader so I made this little script tool to ease the process. 
I tried to be thorough and checked many times and I made few guidelines on the screen.
It's a win-exe, script tool made to check and unlock bootloader with code.




View attachment Bootloader-Check-Unlock-Tool.zip


Here's the repacked CWM Recovery 6.0.5.1 as a exe installer with menu.
Integrated fastboot so testing and flashing will never be easier.
Before flashing process I strongly advise to use option 1. [TEST]  in the menu, specially after re-flashing the firmware or OTA update.
I noticed that sometimes after OTA update, stock recovery locks and flashing recovery isn't possible.
Test first always, then flash.



View attachment CWM-Recovery6.0.5.1.zip

And if anyone wonders, it's possible to flash stock and cwm recovery images as a updateable zip files from cwm recovery.
I made a few and tools are available here on the forum.

I have an idea for few other tools for moding, rooting, flashing etc...but later on that.
In the future, and not to clutter the thread, I'll update here in this post, if possible.

So if anyone appreciates these, and finds them useful, please don't write posts just to say thanks...hit the thanks button! 

Right now I'm investigating posibilities for making backups of ''cust'' partitions from CWM and repacking, recompiling cwm recovery...
If anyone can help with some tips how to add a custom partition backup or which files to modify in cwm menu and fstab, etc..??? 
any info would be helpful.


----------



## alfcup (Jun 19, 2015)

himister said:


> Right now I'm investigating posibilities for making backups of ''cust'' partitions from CWM and repacking, recompiling cwm recovery...
> If anyone can help with some tips how to add a custom partition backup or which files to modify in cwm menu and fstab, etc..???
> any info would be helpful.

Click to collapse



You have to add to fstab: 

```
/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/cust        /cust            ext4    ro                                                             wait
```

and recompile cwm recovery again


----------



## TestUserusTest (Jun 19, 2015)

*Phone bricked issue*

Hi everyone this isn't a normal birck this is very bad.

As I was on stock frimware my data wasn't working, and I found another stockfrimware, forceflashed it and now my home button doesnt work and some other stuff. 

The point is I can't flash back as this is a newer version, and it won't allow me. Is there any other way. Need urgent help.


----------



## himister (Jun 19, 2015)

alfcup said:


> You have to add to fstab:
> 
> ```
> /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/cust        /cust            ext4    ro                                                             wait
> ...

Click to collapse



Done...and nothing. I even tried to modify fstab.qcom, menu commands are visible but when backup is made, there's no cust.ext4.tar.




TestUserusTest said:


> Hi everyone this isn't a normal birck this is very bad.
> 
> As I was on stock frimware my data wasn't working, and I found another stockfrimware, forceflashed it and now my home button doesnt work and some other stuff.
> 
> The point is I can't flash back as this is a newer version, and it won't allow me. Is there any other way. Need urgent help.

Click to collapse



When you say forceflashed, what do you mean by that? 
Downgrade isn't possible yet.  What was your previous version, and which one did you flashed?
B1XX or B5XX? You can always go for a higher version, not lesser. 
You probably flashed a wrong firmware which is not customised for your region or carrier. 
There is one firmware that I know and I tested my self but it's a latest version but isn't "customised" for all regions, there are few hacks but didn't finished my testing.
First give a little more information then you'll maybe get your answer.


----------



## TestUserusTest (Jun 19, 2015)

himister said:


> Done...and nothing. I even tried to modify fstab.qcom, menu commands are visible but when backup is made, there's no cust.ext4.tar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had one from Germany, but almost nothing works now. Error says whenflashing:

```
checking sd update pkg...
file:/sdcard/dload/update.app,size =1290686612
oemsbl version list check error!
O* , write data error
Error:update.app is a invalid package
Error:SD card update failure, SD card update abort!
```


----------



## alfcup (Jun 19, 2015)

TestUserusTest said:


> I had one from Germany, but almost nothing works now.

Click to collapse



Version you have and version of the firmware you download?



himister said:


> Done...and nothing. I even tried to modify fstab.qcom, menu commands are visible but when backup is made, there's no cust.ext4.tar.

Click to collapse



you have to change "fstab" file. Can have another name depending the source you use.
Then you have to 

```
make  recoveryimage
```
to build a new recovery image and flash it.

Then you should be able to see it in recovery in mounts and storage menu.


----------



## TestUserusTest (Jun 19, 2015)

Oliver_GSM said:


> Then you need to unlock it in order to update.
> Can get bootloader unlock code fast now from DC-unlocker, simply put a request on their forum and wait for couple mins. Service is free atm as they state. Can't post direct link, but you can find dedicated thread in Huawei section.

Click to collapse





alfcup said:


> Version you have and version of the firmware you download?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its B503 I think.

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




TestUserusTest said:


> Its B503 I think.

Click to collapse



Could someone give me a stock recover.img also, I need to flash it again...


----------



## PieroV (Jun 20, 2015)

TestUserusTest said:


> Could someone give me a stock recover.img also, I need to flash it again...

Click to collapse



Hi, please check RECOVERY_huawei.img here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M&authuser=1

I've downloaded messi's build, however no sound on Y530 
Display glitches are fixed now.
If you want to test it, you have to do like G630, and add y530 to devices in the zip file...


----------



## himister (Jun 20, 2015)

Guys. I've done some more research last night and I found out that G630 CWM Recovery also works on Y530. Made a backup successfully.
I also tried to test boot the TWRP Recovery for G630 and it loads but there are some graphics problems. 
It apears (flashes) on the screen, I managed to tap few commands but resolution is much bigger and then it locks. 
It's an TWRP made by EloYGomeZ and source repo is on the Github.
So far I tried to recompile through Calriv's image kitchen to change a theme and ui.xml but without success. Must be done in linux.
If someone would ask why on the world I would do such a thing, short answer is...it has a CUST partition backup and few other options.
I'd gladly go into recompiling and further mods but my fresh linux setup gone two days ago...hard disk failure and must buy a new one.
If anyone of you smart kids is interested in TWRP, please do some testing and further research.
Soon as I set a new linux station, I'll get into work.


----------



## PieroV (Jun 20, 2015)

I've a clue on Wifi on Cyanogenmod 11 (KK Kernel).
We were missing a proprietary blob: _wcnss_service_. It triggers the wlan card recognition and firmware download.
Calling it in Messi2050's image just crashes the whole system: no reboot loop, it just hangs and nothing can be done. ADB fails to connect, too.

I've tried to port Prima wireless module from Moto E kernel. The system doesn't crash anymore, but it can't turn on wifi either, and there are no errors in dmesg. (there are many, but they were on stock, too).
If you want to try it, you'll have to change your boot.img.
I've uploaded a tarball on my drive (_kernel wifi 20150620.tar.gz_), which contains the boot.img and the modules directory to move in /system/lib (replace the existing module directory).
You'll need fastboot to change boot.img and CWM (or any other custom recovery) to replace modules using ADB shell and ADB push...
Finally, please note that this boot.img is a completely insecure boot image: it starts ADB as root...


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## TestUserusTest (Jun 20, 2015)

*Noob here*

I want to install cwm. I am on B504, nothing is working, but I need cwm to downgrade. Can some one please explain to me how to do it, everz time I flash it(cwm recovery) with nandroid manager it says that error "something in ages" when I go to recovery.

Fastboot (vol down plus power) keeps me at the huawei logo, is there a way. And yea, recovery info of cwm says that it's Android version is 4.4.4


----------



## himister (Jun 20, 2015)

TestUserusTest said:


> I want to install cwm. I am on B504, nothing is working, but I need cwm to downgrade. Can some one please explain to me how to do it, everz time I flash it(cwm recovery) with nandroid manager it says that error "something in ages" when I go to recovery.
> 
> Fastboot (vol down plus power) keeps me at the huawei logo, is there a way. And yea, recovery info of cwm says that it's Android version is 4.4.4

Click to collapse



Try to flash CWM Recovery from this post.
First - Take out the battery. Go to fastboot with Power+VolDown, Use option 1. test boot...it will only boot recovery on your phone not flash.
If success, use the menu to Wipe data factory reset and cache.
Your phone could be stuck cause you flashed a rom but not wiped data and cache partitions...happens all the time.
If recovery boots, try to flash it to your phone - Menu option 2. You will need this to flash the rom again and from there you can also revert to your stock rom,
by flashing stock_recovery_flash-B183.zip image through CWM recovery - Install zip

Last option is...read carefully!
If you have your B504 rom (and if that's exactly what you flashed last time) then put it on the sd card dload dir. Recovery flashed.
Press all three buttons and try to rewrite whole system again. If this doesnt work, you might want to find higher version of rom.
Try HERE

Remember. Downgrade isn't possible and you'll end up with messed system versions or soft brick.
And warning....DO NOT FORMAT Boot partition from CWM recovery!!! You will hard brick the device and it will be rendered useless!


----------



## TestUserusTest (Jun 20, 2015)

himister said:


> Try to flash CWM Recovery from this post.
> First - Take out the battery. Go to fastboot with Power+VolDown, Use option 1. test boot...it will only boot recovery on your phone not flash.
> If success, use the menu to Wipe data factory reset and cache.
> Your phone could be stuck cause you flashed a rom but not wiped data and cache partitions...happens all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but even when I install my drivers, computer treats my phone like a cd disk. It can't find the device, I tried using the secret code, it won't budge. My notifcations are not working at all, some stuff too. Is there a zip file that can be run through the stock recovery to flash CWM.

I tried downloading a newer B515 I think but it doesn't work, it says again that the version doesnt fit. 
The B515 has a UPTADE_CUSS.app, and I don't know what to do with that. Dload method, like I said doesn't work with the B515.
And since my phone cannot be rechonised I can't install it through the app you gave me up there.


Current things that are working are:

Recovery (Stock)
Back Button
Menu Button
I can enter DLOAD


----------



## himister (Jun 20, 2015)

TestUserusTest said:


> Thanks but even when I install my drivers, computer treats my phone like a cd disk. It can't find the device, I tried using the secret code, it won't budge. My notifcations are not working at all, some stuff too. Is there a zip file that can be run through the stock recovery to flash CWM.
> 
> I tried downloading a newer B515 I think but it doesn't work, it says again that the version doesnt fit.
> The B515 has a UPTADE_CUSS.app, and I don't know what to do with that. Dload method, like I said doesn't work with the B515.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. Just one question...Is your bootloader unlocked with code from Huawei?

Go to Settings > About phone, scroll down...tap on the build number7-8 times fast and it should say, Now you're a developer  
Go back and you'll see Developer options menu apeared.
Click on it and Under Debuging check USB Debuging...now your PC will recognise device and menu will (should) appear on the phone, asking how you want to Connect your device.
If not. Go to the Dialer and type this code * # * # 2846579 # * # *
It' show you engine menu go to ProjectMenu > Background settings >Usb port setting and choose Normal mode - Confirm.

Try to boot again into CWM Recovery. From menu Wipe data and cache. Under Advanced > Wipe dalvik cache and reboot phone.

Don't dload the UPDATE_CUST file cause it's for a Serbian region, unless you want to have that rom. It works, I have it on my second Y530 and it has almost all languages but...it might not work for you. 
Try these and then report here


----------



## TestUserusTest (Jun 20, 2015)

himister said:


> Ok. Just one question...Is your bootloader unlocked with code from Huawei?
> 
> Go to Settings > About phone, scroll down...tap on the build number7-8 times fast and it should say, Now you're a developer
> Go back and you'll see Developer options menu apeared.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea as I was rumbling through my phone, I asked my self, did I actually unlocked the bootloader. No, I did not, silly me.

So I asked Huawei the code, I'll get CWM working soon but I ask one thing. Could you give me backup, or anything to a working prior version that I can run through CWM or as an Update.zip


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jun 20, 2015)

TestUserusTest said:


> Yea as I was rumbling through my phone, I asked my self, did I actually unlocked the bootloader. No, I did not, silly me.
> 
> So I asked Huawei the code, I'll get CWM working soon but I ask one thing. Could you give me backup, or anything to a working prior version that I can run through CWM or as an Update.zip

Click to collapse



The Test user is me, but I couldn't get to my Mail  to get my pass. 

Hello everyone. About the phone, like I stated, I'm going for the code, when I get it, I'll unlock the bootloader

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

What do you think guys I gather all the info, short listed, of any rom or update, useful tools in a new Thread?

I'm very experienced in this stuff, so if you want to I can gather them, and if anyone has a modified rom, I'll a list of them too, kernels, CM development, etc.

Just say, I'll go for it, clean and simple.


----------



## himister (Jun 20, 2015)

Unlock bootloader, flash cwm recovery and try to dload latest firmware you already have. If that doesn't work, I'll make a cwm backup and upload it by tommorow, then try.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jun 20, 2015)

himister said:


> Unlock bootloader, flash cwm recovery and try to dload latest firmware you already have. If that doesn't work, I'll make a cwm backup and upload it by tommorow, then try.

Click to collapse



I contacted : [email protected]
Is that the right email?


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 21, 2015)

@himister hey. I have a problem with my huawei ascend y530
1.it disconnect itself from internet....all setting are properly and I also active data. But it disconnect and connect it self in few seconds and sometimes it disconnect totally. I hate that thing...  It gives me angry . how can I solve that?
2. It getting slow now days even if I didn't have many apps... What is best way to prevent stuck on this phone? Its kind of slow
3. I need the appearance of huawei as it was.... But I have the ui which is not good. And am not able to change the themes..... The firmware I use is from huawei officially site

My phone is huawei ascend y530-U00


Thanks in advance

All guys here I would like to get answers from you.

Thanks once again

I am waiting for your answers

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonerserk (Jun 21, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> @himister hey. I have a problem with my huawei ascend y530
> 1.it disconnect itself from internet....all setting are properly and I also active data. But it disconnect and connect it self in few seconds and sometimes it disconnect totally. I hate that thing...  It gives me angry . how can I solve that?
> 2. It getting slow now days even if I didn't have many apps... What is best way to prevent stuck on this phone? Its kind of slow
> 3. I need the appearance of huawei as it was.... But I have the ui which is not good. And am not able to change the themes..... The firmware I use is from huawei officially site
> ...

Click to collapse



Same problem to me! I didn't find any solution yet 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9105P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## exerpicka (Jun 21, 2015)

Im gonna ask again : 

Is there ANY custom ROM for y530, which is better than stock 4.3 ? for me its too slow.... it is really bad


----------



## Mrfunnysnake78 (Jun 21, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Avoid it if you are not a developer or a very advanced user. It is in alpha stage and can't be used on a daily basis. If you insist you must take boot.img and system.img files and flash them through fastboot tool in fastboot mode. As a personal reccomendation, you first backup with CWM, then test boot.img to see if your system boots OK, before flashing both files.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Im not a developer, but i dont really care about that, i just want my phone run little better 
This phone have good hardware but bad stock rom, i cant see it anymore xD

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




messi2050 said:


> Hi
> you can install my rom from the rom.zip using twrp/cwm recovery so no need to flash system.img& boot.img using fastboot but it's still in early alpha stage i'm working on daily builds to fix bugs and will post my next stable build as soon as i finish it

Click to collapse



Hi messi2050,

Thx for your work on cm12, i cant wait for stable version  do you have a link where i ( we ) can download and test your alpha rom?

sry my bad english


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 21, 2015)

hey. I have a problem with my huawei ascend y530
1.it disconnect itself from internet....all setting are properly and I also active data. But it disconnect and connect it self in few seconds and sometimes it disconnect totally. I hate that thing...  It gives me angry . how can I solve that?
2. It getting slow now days even if I didn't have many apps... What is best way to prevent stuck on this phone? Its kind of slow
3. I need the appearance of huawei as it was.... But I have the ui which is not good. And am not able to change the themes..... The firmware I use is from huawei officially site

My phone is huawei ascend y530-U00


Thanks in advance

All guys here I would like to get answers from you.

Thanks once again

I am waiting for your answers

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gminded (Jun 21, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> I contacted : [email protected]
> Is that the right email?

Click to collapse



Yes that should be right. [email protected] is the one that worked for me though. If you keep shamelessly spamming them they will reply eventually.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mrfunnysnake78 said:


> Im not a developer, but i dont really care about that, i just want my phone run little better
> This phone have good hardware but bad stock rom, i cant see it anymore xD

Click to collapse




No, I get that. EMUI sucks and this version sucks even more than any other version. However, even the most mature build is not usable yet. You must use your phone for something, with these builds you only can hack and debug, you can not surf the web, play or make calls, you can only try,  and it may work, but not a smooth experience if at all an experience. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------




exerpicka said:


> Im gonna ask again :
> 
> Is there ANY custom ROM for y530, which is better than stock 4.3 ? for me its too slow.... it is really bad

Click to collapse



No. There was someone claiming there was a 4.1 or 4.2 stock firmware but I never saw it. You  only have 4.3, however, for some reason some firmwares are smoother than others, so, still you may want to try other firmwares based on 4.3.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 22, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> hey. I have a problem with my huawei ascend y530
> 1.it disconnect itself from internet....all setting are properly and I also active data. But it disconnect and connect it self in few seconds and sometimes it disconnect totally. I hate that thing...  It gives me angry . how can I solve that?
> 2. It getting slow now days even if I didn't have many apps... What is best way to prevent stuck on this phone? Its kind of slow
> 3. I need the appearance of huawei as it was.... But I have the ui which is not good. And am not able to change the themes..... The firmware I use is from huawei officially site
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE] @CENTSOARER

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------

hey. @CENTSOARER have a problem with my huawei ascend y530
1.it disconnect itself from internet....all setting are properly and I also active data. But it disconnect and connect it self in few seconds and sometimes it disconnect totally. I hate that thing...  It gives me angry . how can I solve that?
2. It getting slow now days even if I didn't have many apps... What is best way to prevent stuck on this phone? Its kind of slow
3. I need the appearance of huawei as it was.... But I have the ui which is not good. And am not able to change the themes..... The firmware I use is from huawei officially site

My phone is huawei ascend y530-U00


Thanks in advance

All guys here I would like to get answers from you.

Thanks once again

I am waiting for your answers







Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 22, 2015)

@athukisoma 
Let us try to solve one thing at a time. Is the wifi issue happening on any network or only on a specifc network? I have experienced wifi drops in the past, but they are always related with specific networks, changing the wifi channel or the mode b/n/g has solved my problems. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jun 22, 2015)

Gminded said:


> Yes that should be right. [email protected] is the one that worked for me though. If you keep shamelessly spamming them they will reply eventually.

Click to collapse



Hahah, thanks, will do! The evil plan emerges hehe


----------



## riccardofatone2000 (Jun 22, 2015)

hello, I'm new and I wanted to know at what point is the development of CM11 for Huawei Y530 ... and if you have created other custom ROM. Sorry for my english


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 22, 2015)

riccardofatone2000 said:


> hello, I'm new and I wanted to know at what point is the development of CM11 for Huawei Y530 ... and if you have created other custom ROM. Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



No custom ROMs yet and CM11 is in the alpha stage,many things are not working, like volume in calls,but we hope that experienced users from this thread will fix the bugs.
Users like @PieroV and @CENTSOARER are working on it.

We have Custom Recovery and some modded stock roms.

More info here-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 23, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> @athukisoma
> Let us try to solve one thing at a time. Is the wifi issue happening on any network or only on a specifc network? I have experienced wifi drops in the past, but they are always related with specific networks, changing the wifi channel or the mode b/n/g has solved my problems.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I am using mobile data. Mobile networks.... I don't use WiFi. Please help me on how to fix it. Because problem is getting further. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycris11 (Jun 23, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> I am using mobile data. Mobile networks.... I don't use WiFi. Please help me on how to fix it. Because problem is getting further.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had same problem with mobile network on second modded rom after long usage it was disconnect it self, and after wake up i need OFF and then ON mobile data.
I was restored again centsoarer rom, and problem didnt not appear.


----------



## riccardofatone2000 (Jun 23, 2015)

Can someone pass me the link of the centsoaer'rom Please?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 23, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> I am using mobile data. Mobile networks.... I don't use WiFi. Please help me on how to fix it. Because problem is getting further.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We need more information. As much as you can give and please tell us what you have tried to do to fix the problem. Have you reset the phone to factory state? Do you have stock firmware, locked bootloader or unlocked? Do you have CWM recovery? Did you installed some app whith permissions to change mobile data networks? Did you install an app to save battery (like Juice Defender or DS battery extender)? Have you done changes in build.prop or sysctl using apps like Kernel Adiutor or System Control? 
@all 
I have just created a new customized firmware with all original scripts for Y530 based again on B512 (I just trust superSU). I am testing it, specially vm and lmk values. I just can not find a way to run firefox smoothly though I know it can run very well on Y530. I will post as soon as I can, but hope messi or piero succeed with CM12.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 23, 2015)

@CENTSOARER
The only way to run Firefox smoothly for me is with Swap ON(without Swap is crashing a lot).Even with SWAP,is not such a great experience because I have to wait a bit before is working fine.
I am on stock B512 ROM.I have AdBlock Plus,Fullscreen and SmarterScrolling addons for Firefox,but even without addons is still crashing a lot(with SWAP disabled)...


----------



## PieroV (Jun 23, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> We need more information. As much as you can give and please tell us what you have tried to do to fix the problem. Have you reset the phone to factory state? Do you have stock firmware, locked bootloader or unlocked? Do you have CWM recovery? Did you installed some app whith permissions to change mobile data networks? Did you install an app to save battery (like Juice Defender or DS battery extender)? Have you done changes in build.prop or sysctl using apps like Kernel Adiutor or System Control?
> @all
> I have just created a new customized firmware with all original scripts for Y530 based again on B512 (I just trust superSU). I am testing it, specially vm and lmk values. I just can not find a way to run firefox smoothly though I know it can run very well on Y530. I will post as soon as I can, but hope messi or piero succeed with CM12.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for all your work!
I don't think that CM12 will be ported... I'm still on the idea that CM11 has to come first.
I'm gonna borow another phone from a friend, because I can't be without the phone for many hours...

For network problem I think that it's some power save feature. There's something in init.recovery, especially about CPU, but I can't see anything in the rest of the ramdisk...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 23, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @CENTSOARER
> The only way to run Firefox smoothly for me is with Swap ON(without Swap is crashing a lot).Even with SWAP,is not such a great experience because I have to wait a bit before is working fine.
> I am on stock B512 ROM.I have AdBlock Plus,Fullscreen and SmarterScrolling addons for Firefox,but even without addons is still crashing a lot(with SWAP disabled)...

Click to collapse



I use swap ALWAYS, I know my sdcard will fail sooner, but it is OK for me because I think is more likely that I get it lost before that happens.

But you reminded me I should swapoff before trying Firefox. Di you run scripts at boot? There are two or three scripts I would like to try with your phone if you allow it, of course. Your feedback would be very important. 
@PieroV yes, I think CM11 is the way, too. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 23, 2015)

@CENTSOARER
I don't use any scripts,but I use Ram Manager with More Multitasking preset.
Other "performance" boosters that I use use are Greenify,Ram Expander(Swap) and Seeder.
I also disabled all the crap from the Phone and I used Greenify to greenify many system apps.
The phone feels faster and more responsive.
And of course,I am happy to help,just tell me what you need


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jun 24, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @CENTSOARER
> The only way to run Firefox smoothly for me is with Swap ON(without Swap is crashing a lot).Even with SWAP,is not such a great experience because I have to wait a bit before is working fine.
> I am on stock B512 ROM.I have AdBlock Plus,Fullscreen and SmarterScrolling addons for Firefox,but even without addons is still crashing a lot(with SWAP disabled)...

Click to collapse



About the first ROM, We could check more on the build.prop.

I was thinking looking in cyanogen mod, and add some options in the developer options to our stock rom. A lot of thing can actually be changed and tweeked through there. I'll read what can be added on the build.prop to optimize overall as I know that build.prop can be expanded. Great instace could be battery percentage text or wifi optimizations.

I'm also considering to make the notification bar at least expandable lile.in galaxy S3/4/5


----------



## kampinie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Official update problem*

Device is rooted and bootloader is unlocked, CWM 6.0.5.1 installed. I've downloaded official (branded) update and when I try to update with CWM I get error message:
assert failed: 
assert(apply_patch_check("/system/bin/debuggerd", "167d3d3073d74cfefa0b78c93282c8e0a1a91404", "c03d6a9fba212a34a3f5d015791e821373ab2b6a"))
E:Error in /storage/sdcard1/HwOUC/update.zip 
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.
So I have a few questions:
1. Could it be because of unlocked bootloader and/or root privileges?
2. Is it possible to use fastboot mode without risk of bricking the phone?
3. Is it safe to remove line from updater-script which check assertion of /system/bin/debuggerd ?
P.S.
Earlier CWM versions had option "toggle script asserts" - is it obsolete now?
Any suggestion is appreciated.
Ed


----------



## StarGazer1991 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi folks, could somebody give me some advice on my phone here. Just thismorning a few hours ago, i was viewing facebook when the app crashed, and made the entire phone crash. After restarting the phone, I cann't slide down the notification bar when its in the upright position, but if i hold the phone sideways with rotation turned on, i can slide it down then. This doesn't help much though.
Getting an alternate notification app doesn't fix the issue either.

Also, I can't enable USB tethering. I cable is fine and tested with other devices, but it never enables usb tethering for me.

I've cleared cache, reformated the phone a few times, and removed my SD card. Neither of the above issues have been fixed.

What else can I try, as I don't know if the store will replace it under warranty due to getting it unlocked to use on an alternate network.


----------



## himister (Jun 24, 2015)

kampinie said:


> Device is rooted and bootloader is unlocked, CWM 6.0.5.1 installed. I've downloaded official (branded) update and when I try to update with CWM I get error message:
> assert failed:
> assert(apply_patch_check("/system/bin/debuggerd", "167d3d3073d74cfefa0b78c93282c8e0a1a91404", "c03d6a9fba212a34a3f5d015791e821373ab2b6a"))
> E:Error in /storage/sdcard1/HwOUC/update.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Similar thing happened to me. Official OTA updates were designed for non-modified system.
It also flashes some other partitions like modem and etc.
Assert function is used in script to patch some apps and system files, also (big thing) it changes you're firmware version permanently
and if you even have original stock rom, you want be able to flash again cause it's not the same version anymore.
Inside the OTA package is the update.app which has been unpacked to firmware partition and I noticed that when cwm recovery is present,
update doesn't finish the job. When I reflashed the stock, then it passed but screwed my fastboot logo.
So, if it's not neccessary, why even bother, rather grab the next higher version of stock firmware for you region or carrier and flash that one.
Remember downgrade isn't possible so if you go for a higher version, there's no return. 
While you're there try to revert to your current stock firmware, if possible.
IMO, OTA updates are more pain in the a**, then useful.


----------



## kampinie (Jun 24, 2015)

himister said:


> Similar thing happened to me. Official OTA updates were designed for non-modified system.
> It also flashes some other partitions like modem and etc.
> Assert function is used in script to patch some apps and system files, also (big thing) it changes you're firmware version permanently
> and if you even have original stock rom, you want be able to flash again cause it's not the same version anymore.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for comment. I fully agree with your last sentence. I'd prefer to switch to stock firmware and get rid from bloatware but unfortunately I can't find one which would be appropriate (current is Y530-U00V100R001C150B179).  I think that reverting to stock firmware would be possible but I presume problems with the rooting device which is tricky as we all can see reading this thread.
Regards, Ed


----------



## himister (Jun 24, 2015)

kampinie said:


> Thanks for comment. I fully agree with your last sentence. I'd prefer to switch to stock firmware and get rid from bloatware but unfortunately I can't find one which would be appropriate (current is Y530-U00V100R001C150B179).  I think that reverting to stock firmware would be possible but I presume problems with the rooting device which is tricky as we all can see reading this thread.
> Regards, Ed

Click to collapse



If you have your stock firmware and dload method works, then revert to default one.
Rooting is not a such a fuss anymore. Towelroot3 works...and even if you lose internal sd card visibility, you can easily "patch" the visibility back.
Use Towelroot then you can use Rootgenius1.8.3 from pc. If you would like to do everything from your device then try Kingoroot.app after TR3.
I tested my self and works pretty good. That's only option for B1XX firmwares. 
Only firmware that works without flaw with Towellroot and SuperSU is B515. (B512 too, but it has quirks).
Also tested by myself on another device. As long you have a working (update-able) stock firmware, there's nothing to worry about. 
If you mess something with root or debloating, flash it again, and you're good to go. A chance to learn few things more.
Cheers.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 24, 2015)

Can someone give link to b515?


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jun 24, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Can someone give link to b515?

Click to collapse


http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31021&version=54820&siteCode=rs

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------

Hi everyone I made a new type forum to have a clean first post about everything. All suggestions are good!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/huawei-y530-development-rooting-backups-t3142578


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 24, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @CENTSOARER
> I don't use any scripts,but I use Ram Manager with More Multitasking preset.
> Other "performance" boosters that I use use are Greenify,Ram Expander(Swap) and Seeder.
> I also disabled all the crap from the Phone and I used Greenify to greenify many system apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



Great, seeder runs all the time, so I did a script to feed random data with rngd, something very simple, really, but let us concentrate in lmk and dalvik vm. I think I finally managed to get the vm heap settings for apps like firefox to run smooth, but my guess is you need a fairly clean Android (i.e. an Android with few apps installed). The problem was not entirely in LowMemoryKiller, it was too in build.prop as someone here suggested. So, please install universal init.d from market and activate the switch in it (don't do the test, not necessary). You can run the second line of code directly from a terminal emulator with root privileges and without installing Universal init.d but to stick this minfree values at boot you'll need it.

With a root explorer remount /system as rewritable and create a script (i call it lmk) with this content:

```
#!/system/bin/sh
echo 512,1024,2048,4096,24576,32768 > /sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/minfree
```
These parameters are kind of multitasking on apps being used, but strict on background processes. The rationale is, if you are using your phone for something you kill any background processes (until you free 96 MB RAM for your apps in use), they will respawn when there is not much RAM being used (after you liberate those 96 MB of RAM).

After this, go to /system/build.prop and edit or add, if they are not there, the following lines:

```
dalvik.vm.heapsize=256m
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=8m
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=64m
```
These lines will change the way dalvik machine administers RAM to each app. I found out these settings are related more with screen resolution than with RAM, but these settings are not hardcoded by Android, they leave it to manufacturers to change them. In the begining the heap size was really low (because resolution was really low in the times of Gingerbread) and it was set to 16 or 32 o 48 MB. From ICS these parameters start changing and devices should use settings related with screen resolution and pixel density. Anyway, I found some build.prop references from similar phones with vanilla-esque Androids (Moto E/G, Nexus models) with our pixel density and screen resolution and used more adequate values. I'm not saying these are the best, but I think I'm getting close to.

 After editing this lines in build.prop, save it and reboot. Let the apps you use for opimization work as they use to, launch Firefox and see if something runs better. In my test it runs fine (not a painful experience, not a OMG Kill me right now experience) without swap, so I'm hoping it runs better on swap. Let me know if something changes for you.


@all Found too a clue about live wallpapers support in /cust/carrier*/region*/prop/local.prop in a line that says "ro.config.hw_no_live_wallpaper=" you can use a logical value false or true. Since Live wallpapers work, maybe changing this value and performing a factory reset may fix the problem with "incompatible" apps from Play Store (like Facebook app being incompatible). Not sure about that, but it could help.

*carrier and region here refers to a folder named after your sim's carrier and your location's region


----------



## himister (Jun 24, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> @all Found too a clue about live wallpapers support in /cust/carrier*/region*/prop/local.prop in a line that says "ro.config.hw_no_live_wallpaper=" you can use a logical value false or true. Since Live wallpapers work, maybe changing this value and performing a factory reset may fix the problem with "incompatible" apps from Play Store (like Facebook app being incompatible). Not sure about that, but it could help.
> 
> *carrier and region here refers to a folder named after your sim's carrier and your location's region

Click to collapse



Right on bro. I wanted to report that B515 had a live wallpaper option and even loaded themes from the web but in a hurry I flashed cust file and lost only chance to backup the clean 515 system.Since that, there's no option to see livewallpaper option or even download new themes. I've been messing with cust c*ap  but didn't get to there yet.

So to @all If anyone would flash the B515 don't flash the 2-nd cust file. 
Wipe factory data and cache + Wipe dalvik cache then dload the Y530-U00 V100R001C900B515CUSTC432D001_Serbia_Channel.rar
There's no buttons in notification panel but there's a chance we can work this out. 
Make CWM BACKUP!!!
Also, if you wanna root it...it's pretty easy and very clean.
Towellroot3 then go to recovery and install zip option the UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.46.zip. NO INTERNAL SDCARD VISIBILITY LOSS!

NOTE: Since this is the last version of y530 rom, reverting (downgrade) wouldn't be possible so think twice before you proceed!!!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 24, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31021&version=54820&siteCode=rs
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a wiki page for the Y530. While I think your initiative is great and welcomed, there is a lot more of details in the wiki page for some procedures. I would like to suggest you link to the wiki page as much as you can, of course, use your judgement to do so, as a suggestions too, you may update the links in the wiki page to redirect to your thread and the URLs you are inlcuding. This thread should have become a subforum a long time ago -_-'

I'd also like to say that all work on CM11 is PieroV's work and I really don't have a say on it. If I agree CM11 is a better bet than CM12 it is a personal opinion based on the compatibility of firmware with CM11's kernel, but I'm limited to debug PieroV's work in a very very rudimentary manner.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jun 24, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> There is a wiki page for the Y530. While I think your initiative is great and welcomed, there is a lot more of details in the wiki page for some procedures. I would like to suggest you link to the wiki page as much as you can, of course, use your judgement to do so, as a suggestions too, you may update the links in the wiki page to redirect to your thread and the URLs you are inlcuding. This thread should have become a subforum a long time ago -_-'
> 
> I'd also like to say that all work on CM11 is PieroV's work and I really don't have a say on it. If I agree CM11 is a better bet than CM12 it is a personal opinion based on the compatibility of firmware with CM11's kernel, but I'm limited to debug PieroV's work in a very very rudimentary manner.

Click to collapse



I made this mostly because of ROMS, backups and the Cyanogenmod development, but since some people even I can't find the wiki a lot of time I made it all in one page.

But thanks, however even if you don't develop it you make crutial feedback and you are great in the community!


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 24, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31021&version=54820&siteCode=rs
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------

Click to collapse



I downlaod it... And i have two folders. 
01 Software
02 Releasedocs -> i know this is not for me...
but in first folder i have
0_CUSTOM_PACKAGE -> CUSTOMIZED_hw_eu -> dload -> UPDATE.APP (ONLY 532 B!!) Whats that? 
And olso i have folder SD_CARD -> dload -> UPDATE.APP  (1.31 GB and its ok...)


I do dload method but when i try it says invalid app format (or something like that, sorry i don't know how to translate this from polish)
I can't read all info about this error because my phone is turning off and i see ONLY that its not correct
Help?


----------



## himister (Jun 24, 2015)

SDCARD file is a main dload part. Avoid 2nd one....at least for now...it's cust file which changes theme settings. If it doesnt update your firmware, then it's not compatible with your phone or there is some version mismatch.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 24, 2015)

himister said:


> SDCARD file is a main dload part. Avoid 2nd one....at least for now...it's cust file which changes theme settings. If it doesnt update your firmware, then it's not compatible with your phone or there is some version mismatch.

Click to collapse



I suggest you extract system.img and boot.img only from UPDATE.APP using Huawei Extractor. Then, with a previous nandroid backup, use fatboot to flash this extracted images without upgrading firmware version. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jun 24, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Great, seeder runs all the time, so I did a script to feed random data with rngd, something very simple, really, but let us concentrate in lmk and dalvik vm. I think I finally managed to get the vm heap settings for apps like firefox to run smooth, but my guess is you need a fairly clean Android (i.e. an Android with few apps installed). The problem was not entirely in LowMemoryKiller, it was too in build.prop as someone here suggested. So, please install universal init.d from market and activate the switch in it (don't do the test, not necessary). You can run the second line of code directly from a terminal emulator with root privileges and without installing Universal init.d but to stick this minfree values at boot you'll need it.
> 
> With a root explorer remount /system as rewritable and create a script (i call it lmk) with this content:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggested but that is not why I came here

If anyone wants to see their battery percentage next to the baterry in the status bar, change this to true

```
ro.config.hw_battery_percent=true
```


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 24, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I suggest you extract system.img and boot.img only from UPDATE.APP using Huawei Extractor. Then, with a previous nandroid backup, use fatboot to flash this extracted images without upgrading firmware version.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok. I extract boot.img but in nandroid backup i have 3 files with system and in another type 
System.ext4
system.ext4.tar.a
system.ext4.tar.b

?? Whats now?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 24, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Ok. I extract boot.img but in nandroid backup i have 3 files with system and in another type
> System.ext4
> system.ext4.tar.a
> system.ext4.tar.b
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Extract system.img and boot.ing from UPDATE.APP using Huawei Update Extractor. 
2. Mak a nandroid backup using CWM
3. Reboot in bootloader mode and flash system.img to /system and boot.img to /boot.
4. Poweroff and boot into CWM. From here, wipe cache and dalvik cache. 
5. Reboot normally. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 24, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> 1. Extract system.img and boot.ing from UPDATE.APP using Huawei Update Extractor.
> 2. Mak a nandroid backup using CWM
> 3. Reboot in bootloader mode and flash system.img to /system and boot.img to /boot.
> 4. Poweroff and boot into CWM. From here, wipe cache and dalvik cache.
> ...

Click to collapse



ok. Last question. When I extract this files i have something like this. Is it ok or not? I dont want to flash damage files.


----------



## himister (Jun 24, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> ok. Last question. When I extract this files i have something like this. Is it ok or not? I dont want to flash damage files.

Click to collapse



Image header files are created by Huawei update extractor you can delete them. What you need is boot.img and system.img files.
Before you flash them, make sure you erase partitions, at least system first then flash them so:

fastboot.exe erase system 
then flash it by 
fastboot flash system system.img


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 24, 2015)

himister said:


> Image header files are created by Huawei update extractor you can delete them. What you need is boot.img and system.img files.
> Before you flash them, make sure you erase partitions, at least system first then flash them so:
> 
> fastboot.exe erase system
> ...

Click to collapse



hmmmm... to complicated for me. I stay with b512... THX for help

ok. i turn phone in dload mode and it works. (vol+, vol-, pow).  i dont know why when i try do update from system it crash...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 25, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> ok. Last question. When I extract this files i have something like this. Is it ok or not? I dont want to flash damage files.

Click to collapse



It is fine, just make sure you use the *.img and not the headers. I just did it myself and just rebooted seemingly fine. I wouldn't say it is all fine because I have not test it comprehensively, but it boots, I have signal, I'm connected to wifi, play store is notifying updates, etc.


----------



## himister (Jun 25, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> hmmmm... to complicated for me. I stay with b512... THX for help
> 
> ok. i turn phone in dload mode and it works. (vol+, vol-, pow).  i dont know why when i try do update from system it crash...

Click to collapse



Try to flash stock recovery (if you have cwm). Extract (RECOVERY.img) from your rom with Huawei update extractor then flash it with fastboot.
First boot only to test. Go to fastboot mode Power+VolDown...
fastboot boot recovery.img - Now it should show you stock recovery 3e
Restart phone in fastboot again and then:
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
Try again dload method.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 25, 2015)

himister said:


> If you have your stock firmware and dload method works, then revert to default one.
> Rooting is not a such a fuss anymore. Towelroot3 works...and even if you lose internal sd card visibility, you can easily "patch" the visibility back.
> Use Towelroot then you can use Rootgenius1.8.3 from pc. If you would like to do everything from your device then try Kingoroot.app after TR3.
> I tested my self and works pretty good. That's only option for B1XX firmwares.
> ...

Click to collapse



As a matter of fact, with this firmware you can root only flashing superSU.zip through CWM. No towelroot required, no exploit, therefore more secure. And I have to say I'm impressed, this firmware is way smoother, I haven't done anything to it and it behaves like a champion.


----------



## himister (Jun 25, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> As a matter of fact, with this firmware you can root only flashing superSU.zip through CWM. No towelroot required, no exploit, therefore more secure. And I have to say I'm impressed, this firmware is way smoother, I haven't done anything to it and it behaves like a champion.

Click to collapse



Exactly. I personally didn't say nothing about it, cause I expected few people wold be interested in foreign firmware, non the less, it's good one.

Now on the other subject. 
*TWRP2.8.1.0*
While I'm still setting up a linux and have some trouble with java versions setup with cm11 sources, I was tinkering on the TWRP Recovery for G630, from windows+carlivs kitchen, trying to "port"  for Y530.
Progress so far:
- It boots
- Shows graphics but it turns off the screen...have to tap the screen and turn it on again with short power button taps.
- Touch works
- Commands work...what I was able to tap when visible
- Changed the theme from higher resolution to 480x854...theme looking good and follows every function tapped.
-Doesn't initialise when flashed.
But it won't stay stable. I've changed some settings to adapt for y530 in init.rc and default.prop
I believe this could work. 
fstab file has the same map as y530 and good thing with TWRP is that partitions are handled automatically.
Any tips, ideas?


----------



## StarGazer1991 (Jun 25, 2015)

Is there a link to a stock B189 firmware, or even another stock firmware thats higher? As I'm unsure of which to use. Currently on B189, seeing people alk about a B515 firm.

Link me a stock latest firmware if possible please, this could help me fix my device before i try take it back to the shop.


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 25, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> We need more information. As much as you can give and please tell us what you have tried to do to fix the problem. Have you reset the phone to factory state? Do you have stock firmware, locked bootloader or unlocked? Do you have CWM recovery? Did you installed some app whith permissions to change mobile data networks? Did you install an app to save battery (like Juice Defender or DS battery extender)? Have you done changes in build.prop or sysctl using apps like Kernel Adiutor or System Control?
> @all
> I have just created a new customized firmware with all original scripts for Y530 based again on B512 (I just trust superSU). I am testing it, specially vm and lmk values. I just can not find a way to run firefox smoothly though I know it can run very well on Y530. I will post as soon as I can, but hope messi or piero succeed with CM12.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey. Firstly thanks for your reply. I have a huawei ascend y530-U00. I rooted it back in days. I used towelroot. But it owns internal storage. I hate that situation i decided to unroot. While i was rooted it i removed alot of apps by using es file explorer. And i unrooted it. But nowdays it start to disconnected itself and it connect itself..... While am using data. Or am not using. Sometimes it shows no line. I mean it says emergency calls only. Or invalid sim.... That is biggest problem. After seeing that. I decided to take official firmware from huawei site. And i flashed it but problem still persist. Now i want my huawei to be as new.i mean the ui. Because the firmware is have bad appearance.. . and also i want network to be good. 


NB;


*My phone now is not rooted
* i want flash cmw but i dont know the steps.
*i didn't unlock the bootloader
*my phone is sim me unlocked by official codes. 
I want to fix that problem. And i want the good appearance of my phone without using launchers







[/IMG]

I want the phone to look like that. (Above) 

Because now looks like




I hate that. Please. Help me



Thanks in advanve

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------

@himister @CENTSOARER my themes are not working. Notification panel option also not working....... Please help. I use
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------

Themes are useless. Ain't working
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also notification panel is not working









Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## himister (Jun 25, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> Hey. Firstly thanks for your reply. I have a huawei ascend y530-U00. I rooted it back in days. I used towelroot. But it owns internal storage. I hate that situation i decided to unroot. While i was rooted it i removed alot of apps by using es file explorer. And i unrooted it. But nowdays it start to disconnected itself and it connect itself..... While am using data. Or am not using. Sometimes it shows no line. I mean it says emergency calls only. Or invalid sim.... That is biggest problem. After seeing that. I decided to take official firmware from huawei site. And i flashed it but problem still persist. Now i want my huawei to be as new.i mean the ui. Because the firmware is have bad appearance.. . and also i want network to be good.
> 
> 
> *My phone now is not rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. First of all. At least you could read this forum thread and familiarize your self with the first steps how to modify your device.
Any kind of modding your device software *REQUIRES UNLOCKING BOOTLOADER!!!* It's a must!!!
So, my friend....first...send an email to [email protected] and ask for Bootloader unlocking code. 
Read this forum thread, a *new thread* and *wiki page*.
When you get your code, use the program from *this post*
There you have CWM recovery installer...test-boot, flash it. After that, come here, read some more and you'll have your answer very soon.

Email template. Look at the time stamps...it's not hard to be polite and they answer fast every time.


@all
New B515 test. From now, anyone who wants to try B515 it can be done without messing local and customised partitions an potions of software on your device.
Just the system one.
What you need is extracted boot.img and system.img files from update.app (B515) and flash it from fast boot. I'm writing the another script program for automated flashing-upgrade.
Just tested on another B183 and works awesome. Rooted just by UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.46.zip installed from CWM. Thanks CENTSOARER for the idea.


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 25, 2015)

himister said:


> Ok. First of all. At least you could read this forum thread and familiarize your self with the first steps how to modify your device.
> Any kind of modding your device sofwate *REQUIRES UNLOCKING BOOTLOADER!!!* It's a must!!!
> So, my friend....first...send an email to [email protected] and ask for Bootloader unlocking code.
> Read this forum thread, a *new thread* and *wiki page*.
> ...

Click to collapse



I send email. I am waiting for reply. If they will reply...... Also my friend  i am a newbie. Don't panic ....lets go slowly. Dont forget


I know what am doing.......


Himister. While am waiting for unlock codes. Please help me on other things. To read in order to avoid the questions to you. Because this thread is so big and huge. Am not robot to read all comments. Please do favour to help me in each step. Am newbie. Am begging. 

Thanks in advance

Peace Out!!
@kisomaX


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jun 25, 2015)

Can someone give me the kernel source. I eant to try to overclock it for us

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------

Himister is good he will explain it perefectly, so don't worry.


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 25, 2015)

@athukisoma
First you need to be rooted.
Here is the fix for notification bar and themes:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54644594&postcount=304


----------



## himister (Jun 25, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> I send email. I am waiting for reply. If they will reply...... Also my friend  i am a newbie. Don't panic ....lets go slowly. Dont forget
> I know what am doing.......
> Himister. While am waiting for unlock codes. Please help me on other things. To read in order to avoid the questions to you. Because this thread is so big and huge. Am not robot to read all comments. Please do favour to help me in each step. Am newbie. Am begging.
> Thanks in advance
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait for code, then unlock bootloader, after that, it's easy.
What you can do in the meantime is to find exact stock rom you have right now. 
Try *here.*
If you find it, download and then unpack the dload folder to the root of your sdcard. 
Backup your data first. 
Turn your phone of, take out the battery, put back and press all three buttons at once and hold until you see beginning process. 
Now it will reflash your stock firmware to default. If there's an error, it means that firmware can't be applied to your phone and you have to download some other, 
maybe higher version for your region and carrier. 
When you finish that, you'll be on stock. 
Ask any question later. 
Cheers


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 26, 2015)

@athukisoma The only thing you can do with locked bootloader is to find a good firmware for your region newer than the one you have installed. You need to know for sure you are gonna be okay with it, because downgrading firmware is difficult and near impossible for a newbie (as you call yourself). So, yes, wait for the unlock code. Then go to the wiki page and follow instructions to unlock bootloader, after this, follow instructions to flash CWM anf finally, restore a well working up.

Could someone be kind to provide the link or links to @messi2050's CM12 builds? I only have an old logcat.


----------



## messi2050 (Jun 26, 2015)

I stopped working on cm12 long time ago, instead i'm working on cm 11 i got 3g/wifi to work


----------



## PieroV (Jun 26, 2015)

messi2050 said:


> I stopped working on cm12 long time ago, instead i'm working on cm 11 i got 3g/wifi to work

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, I've read on Facebook all the things you have done.
I've also read that you are running out of time, I know what means...
Therefore I'm asking: could you upload all your changes to GitHub please?
Thank you again


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. What a good news..... I got the bootloader codes.

A.K


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 26, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> @athukisoma The only thing you can do with locked bootloader is to find a good firmware for your region newer than the one you have installed. You need to know for sure you are gonna be okay with it, because downgrading firmware is difficult and near impossible for a newbie (as you call yourself). So, yes, wait for the unlock code. Then go to the wiki page and follow instructions to unlock bootloader, after this, follow instructions to flash CWM anf finally, restore a well working up.
> 
> Could someone be kind to provide the link or links to @messi2050's CM12 builds? I only have an old logcat.

Click to collapse



I am in Tanzania. Please advice me the best firmware ... With good appearance and also. I like mult tasking. Games... High quality  apps. Please advice me.[emoji120] 

A.K

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------




MihaiSG said:


> @athukisoma
> First you need to be rooted.
> Here is the fix for notification bar and themes:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54644594&postcount=304

Click to collapse



I have king root. 

My phone is rooted....










 please help me in how can i proceed in order to get. The themes function and notification toggle. I would like if you will show me. Screen shots . on the whole process.

Please.




Thanks

A.K


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 26, 2015)

@athukisoma 
Just follow the guide mate,is it very simple to do so.
I fixed it by myself with the guide.
When you are stuck,just ask and we will try to help you.


----------



## Lycris11 (Jun 26, 2015)

messi2050 said:


> I stopped working on cm12 long time ago, instead i'm working on cm 11 i got 3g/wifi to work

Click to collapse



Nice work im tracking this device even im on new one.
Thats are very good news but im seeing there is a still problem with audio in calls.
Good work!


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 26, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @athukisoma
> Just follow the guide mate,is it very simple to do so.
> I fixed it by myself with the guide.
> When you are stuck,just ask and we will try to help you.

Click to collapse







I dont understand. Step 3 and 4. Please be more specific. I would like to see the guides.... By screen shot. If possible. Or be more specific.

A.K


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 26, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> I dont understand. Step 3 and 4. Please be more specific. I would like to see the guides.... By screen shot. If possible. Or be more specific.
> 
> A.K

Click to collapse



Open custom.bin using "As text file" option. You will see a directory structure like "/telefonica/nla", this will depend con your carrier or phone company. In this example the phone company is " Telefonica Movistar", so, you need to rename the folder  named "hw" to "telefonica".

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Diesell33 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello!

When i try to connect my huawai mobile to my PC I couldn' reach the sd card. It will be upload the battery but I don't catch my phone sd card.  Few weeks ago i can reacd the card but unfortunatelly i couldn't. What can i do to fix this mistake?!  I try to connect my PC and my working PC and try anonther cable to it. but not successfull! Thx the reply!


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 27, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> Hello!
> 
> When i try to connect my huawai mobile to my PC I couldn' reach the sd card. It will be upload the battery but I don't catch my phone sd card.  Few weeks ago i can reacd the card but unfortunatelly i couldn't. What can i do to fix this mistake?!  I try to connect my PC and my working PC and try anonther cable to it. but not successfull! Thx the reply!

Click to collapse



This is a known bug.
Try this:
dial this number: *#*#2846579#*#*. 
go to ProjectMenu->BackgroundSettings->UsbPortSettings and change it to Normal Mode.


----------



## nutsda (Jun 27, 2015)

@CENTSOARER I have enabled live wallpapers using your clue & installing the apks required to run them which works with no problems, but even after a factory reset play store doesn't recognize support for it!


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Open custom.bin using "As text file" option. You will see a directory structure like "/telefonica/nla", this will depend con your carrier or phone company. In this example the phone company is " Telefonica Movistar", so, you need to rename the folder  named "hw" to "telefonica".
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I tried. And restore my phone... But it doesn't work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

 @CENTSOARER @MihaiSG help me by pictures. (Screenshots)

My net provider is tiGO tz. But it doesn't change any thing. Still themes and notification toggle are not working.  Where am I wrong?


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 27, 2015)

Make a screenshot with the custom.bin file.
Anyway, you just renamed one folder.
And I can't make you screenshots,because I use stock firmware,not branded.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 27, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> I tried. And restore my phone... But it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is my custom.bin as text. And inside /cust I must have a "telefonica" folder and inside "telefonica" there is a "nla" folder. The same goes for you depending on your custom.bin contents, this is a unix-like system, so you need to write exactly as you see it inside and I think you will only use lowercases.



Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> This is my custom.bin as text. And inside /cust I must have a "telefonica" folder and inside "telefonica" there is a "nla" folder. The same goes for you depending on your custom.bin contents, this is a unix-like system, so you need to write exactly as you see it inside and I think you will only use lowercases.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That is what I did. But nothing happened..... Also I like the appearance of your phone. Also I want my phone to be like that. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 27, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> That is what I did. But nothing happened..... Also I like the appearance of your phone. Also I want my phone to be like that.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Provide a screenshot or a copy of your /data/custom.bin file. Are you sure it is "tiGO" ando not "tigo" as your screenshot suggests?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## himister (Jun 27, 2015)

A little update on the work so far...
Reading this forum I saw the need for some kind of Program/Tool to help and ease some processes.
So I got my self  into a making  the Multi-Tool for Y530.
Still much work to do and debug loads of internal scripts but just to announce the one.


Here's a screenshot of a main window and it will expand on few more to extend the functionality.



It will have have an info page with I'll try to be thorough, also to put some links for roms and etc.
- Integrated drivers for Y530
-Bootloader check
-Test boot cwm recovery
-Flash CWM recovery
- TWRP.... (still working on that one )

on the next page (didn't get there yet) some rooting tools and procedure info. Maybe even help file with all textual info and links...if my time allows.
So , basically all available tools and info in one place, one executable file.
Any comment or proposition will be welcome and reconsidered.
Also I hope if anyone could point out which files and tools I shouldn't incorporate cause of copyright and ownership issues.


Now on the TWRP recovery. 
2.8.0.1 works. Made some screenshot from it.
It's functional recovery except the graphic issue and doesn't work when flashed only booted...
I know this is a kind of fools errand but I'd like to see this one for Y530.
Made a backup successfully! MTP - USB support works flawlessly. No partition issues.



If anyone would like to boot test. 
Just be cautious not to tap the wrong button!!!
Download here.

EDIT: Tested the cm11 for G630. Pretty good one. Still many bugs. I really hope will see the functional one for Y530 soon.
I'm little confused who works on it but if there's a downloadable link, I'd like to test and help as much as I can.
I hope someone will post the link.


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 27, 2015)

@

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> Provide a screenshot or a copy of your /data/custom.bin file. Are you sure it is "tiGO" ando not "tigo" as your screenshot suggests?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse
















That is it. But nothing happens.... Few mins ago I restored my phone.... But nothing changing. Am so confused

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## himister (Jun 27, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> That is it. But nothing happens.... Few mins ago I restored my phone.... But nothing changing. Am so confused

Click to collapse



Don't be. I've also tried that particular mod and couple of others changing cust files, even delete the whole damn thing and it won't work....for me.
and then it works for others...still don't know why!?
Clue: When phone boots the system, it copies the cust folder from cust partition, to data/cust. If cust files are deleted, system deletes data/cust folder.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 27, 2015)

@athukisoma
Rename the folder normal to tz,then restart your phone;if is not working restore your phone from settings.


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 27, 2015)

Wow  it working. After changing the "normal" folder.      So thanks guys.  Much respect to you guys @himister @CENTSOARER @MihaiSG and those guys  who tried to help me. Finally my phone looks like the first day that I bought it. Am so happy...... You guys so amazing.  Guys. So thanks....


But my request is. I want my phone to look like yours. 
I have PC. I have boot loader codes from huawei. Also I have king user. Please help me step by step. On how my phone to become like yours.



Thanks in advance. Good night

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------
















 You guys rocking!!!!!  Anything working. "Scrollable images" themes and also notification toggle


Special thanks to @himister @MihaiSG @CENTSOARER .  [emoji4] [emoji5] [emoji4] [emoji3] [emoji2] [emoji1] [emoji2] [emoji23]


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 27, 2015)

@athukisoma 
Here you can find some themes and wallpapers:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=60665589#post60665589


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 27, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @athukisoma
> Here you can find some themes and wallpapers:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=60665589#post60665589

Click to collapse



Broken link!!  Any alternative? 





.


.


.


. how about my request. On modify the UI? I like the way your phone is. Guys... Help me...step by step. I know might be already discussed but. I am not robot.... To browse more than 2k comments. Please just summarize the tourtail... Starting from unlocking boot loader. And all stuffs.


Thanks fams.


----------



## Animu619 (Jun 27, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> Broken link!!  Any alternative?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a wiki page for that purpose. I don't have the link but you don't have to go looking all the pages. 

As for what you are asking, we use a modded rom that centsoarer made. And I'm not trying to be rude, but I found weird that you wanted the normal rom back cuz it's totally bad.. I was about to tell you to get the modded rom instead, and look at it, now you want it. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## himister (Jun 27, 2015)

Themes are still downloadble.... https://mega.co.nz/#!a81RHbAI!4CXythaHdbmqrDuhulmJIdLxxURwV--15al3h_9_0Co
Unpack and copy themes on sdcard in HWThemes folder...browse and apply from themes manager.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jun 27, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> Broken link!!  Any alternative?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Themes are packed in a hwt formatted file. Download this theme and copy it inside your hwThemes folder in sdcard (internal or external), then go to Themes app and you'll see an option with this theme.


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 27, 2015)

@Animu619 @himister @CENTSOARER @MihaiSG wow...  Nice theme though.

 Now I download the biggest file. I hope there a lot of incredibly themes


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 28, 2015)

Mega app is really disappointed me. I switched off my phone,now I turned it on but nothing continue to download that biggest folder 'zip pack' of themes. I am asking you there is no options to download the folder in my browser (downloads) because when am entering the link it directs me firstly to download their app (mega) . but is not good.... Am asking for alternative to download mega.co.nz files...in Google chrome. 
Thanks

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 28, 2015)

Anybody know how to fix . i want to see emoji with colors i mean the way looks in whatsapp. This happen when i am on Twitter and instagram. I see black and white emojis. Its really disappointed. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 28, 2015)

@athukisoma 
Download this addon, it will work:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mega/bigefpfhnfcobdlfbedofhhaibnlghod

If you use Firefox,download this addon:
https://mega.co.nz/mega.xpi

Both addons are for the desktop version.


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 28, 2015)

How can i solve this ?!!





 i need the colored emoji


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 28, 2015)

Is it because of the app,not all apps are using colored emoji.


----------



## athukisoma (Jun 28, 2015)

Finally i downloaded the whole zip pack. There are alot of huawei themes. But my question to @CENTSOARER  i liked the theme that you tagged me yesterday. So where can i get those kind of theme....because it changed the whole system....... I like that theme (lollipop). Please tag me other themes which are similar to that one....

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## acompres (Jun 28, 2015)

While we gratefully wait for CM11 or any other custom rom to be ready, wouldn't it be good to debloat/deskin the original rom in the meantime?


----------



## PieroV (Jun 28, 2015)

acompres said:


> While we gratefully wait for CM11 or any other custom rom to be ready, wouldn't it be good to debloat/deskin the original rom in the meantime?

Click to collapse



CENTSOARER already did


----------



## acompres (Jun 29, 2015)

PieroV said:


> CENTSOARER already did

Click to collapse



Really?! sorry, i haven't been up to date  with the thread. could i get the post number please?


----------



## PieroV (Jun 30, 2015)

acompres said:


> Really?! sorry, i haven't been up to date  with the thread. could i get the post number please?

Click to collapse



I think this is his last public work:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59686840

However he's working on a newer release, which I can't find at the moment...


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jun 30, 2015)

I have problem. I have CWM and cant charge my phone when it turn off because ALWAYS it reboot into cwm... even if i try to turn off in cwm it reboot again into


----------



## himister (Jun 30, 2015)

Yup. That's a bug in CWM...I guess. So far, if you don't use CWM often, the only workarround is to flash stock recovery again.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Animu619 (Jun 30, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I have problem. I have CWM and cant charge my phone when it turn off because ALWAYS it reboot into cwm... even if i try to turn off in cwm it reboot again into

Click to collapse



The phone keeps charging when in CWM , kind of slower but still charging. My suggestion would be to have it powered on and with the screen locked. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jul 1, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> The phone keeps charging when in CWM , kind of slower but still charging. My suggestion would be to have it powered on and with the screen locked.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





himister said:


> Yup. That's a bug in CWM...I guess. So far, if you don't use CWM often, the only workarround is to flash stock recovery again.

Click to collapse



Ok. For now there is no solution to keep charging with cwm a phone turn off. I use CWM. Mostly to recover my system when i destroy it. 
Thx for answer.


----------



## messi2050 (Jul 1, 2015)

Just uploaded my cm11 tree for g6 at https://github.com/messi2050
Feel free to contribute to fix the bugs


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 1, 2015)

messi2050 said:


> Just uploaded my cm11 tree for g6 at https://github.com/messi2050
> Feel free to contribute to fix the bugs

Click to collapse



Much obliged. There are a couple of developers here that could contribute.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## acompres (Jul 1, 2015)

I've installed pretty much every USB driver i could find for this device. i'm wondering if it's because i have W8.1 or i ended up installing the wrong ones.


----------



## PieroV (Jul 1, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Ok. For now there is no solution to keep charging with cwm a phone turn off. I use CWM. Mostly to recover my system when i destroy it.
> Thx for answer.

Click to collapse



Hi, I've had this problem too.
Himster is right. Do a backup with CWM, then install stock recovery ( https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M RECOVERY_huawei.img) with fastboot:

```
fastboot flash recovery RECOVERY_huawei.img
```
Then it will restart in recovery and maybe it does a wipe, I don't remember, but after yuou cleared this "CWM" loop with stock recovery you can install CWM again and recovery your last backup, if needed.



acompres said:


> I've installed pretty much every USB driver i could find for this device. i'm wondering if it's because i have W8.1 or i ended up installing the wrong ones.

Click to collapse



MTP and archive drivers are already installed.
As regards fastboot and ADB, install official Google ones.
I think that they're signed, otherwise do an advanced restart (hold shift while pressing reboot) and start your system with drivers signature check disabled.


----------



## himister (Jul 1, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Ok. For now there is no solution to keep charging with cwm a phone turn off. I use CWM. Mostly to recover my system when i destroy it.
> Thx for answer.

Click to collapse





PieroV said:


> Hi, I've had this problem too.
> Himister is right. Do a backup with CWM, then install stock recovery ( https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M RECOVERY_huawei.img) with fastboot:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Or you can just leave the stock recovery and when in need for backup, just boot the CWM. I made myself a few backups on the go just by booting.  It's kinda same. Operates in ramdisk just doesn't stay when rebooted and you can wipe the data and cache from stock....
which oddly does something different...last night I wiped from stock the phone which is still on B183, just system partition is flashed to B515, cause it works very well and easy rooted with SuperSU. But the thing is, when wiped from stock recovery, the cust settings and theme reverted to basic huawei y530, no themes and I was looking for that. Cust still loads under /data/cust but doesn't initialise the themes or bootlogo. Still can't work out what is responsible for turning on/off the theme engine.

On the subject of *Downgrade*
For some time, I've been investigating the possibility and it's a pretty tough one.
Making the UPDATE.APP by repacking from Huawei update extractor would be very risky, as some of us know and understand the digitally signed files and (still unknown) partitions map of the device. I remember back in the day, when I had G300 someone made a downgrade from a installable cwm zip. The updater-script has been made to rewrite oem and modem partitions with a previous versions so when stock update is performed as downgrade, it worked cause of different signed versions inside oemsbl files in our case.
Here is the example of old G300 dowgrade update-script:

```
ui_print(" ");
ui_print("Downgrade to B895");
ui_print(" ");

ui_print("Installing...");
package_extract_file("files/amssmbn.img", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p3");
package_extract_file("files/modem_st1.mbn", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p10");
package_extract_file("files/modem_st2.mbn", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p11");
package_extract_file("files/qcsbl.img", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p9");
package_extract_file("files/oemsbl.img", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p14");
package_extract_file("files/recovery.img", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p16");
ui_print("Installation finished");
```

Some of us tried to apply downgrade or even perform stock reflash with stock update.app but after flashing higher versions it always ended with and error in check oemsbl ver list.
So, when we extract the update app with a huawei update extractor there are two files which are flashed along with other partitions:
OEMSBL_VER.img
contains the current firmware version

```
Y530-U00V100R001C900B515_BOOT
```
and, which contains all the previous versions that can be updated:
OEMSBL_VERLIST.img

```
Y530-U00V100R001C00B166_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C00B170_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C00B171_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C00B175_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C00B179_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C00B180_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C00B181_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B185_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B186_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B188_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B189_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B190_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B191_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B192_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B193_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B194_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B195_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B196_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B501_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B502_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B503_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B504_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B505_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B506_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B507_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B508_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B509_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B510_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B511_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B512_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B513_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B514_BOOT
Y530-U00V100R001C900B515_BOOT
G730-C10V100R001C92B130_BOOT
```

I think that now, idea is pretty much obvious but still there's a risk.
Making the cwm install-update-downgrade zip is not a problem.
But question stays, will it work in our case?
If anyone has any further info or idea how this could be done pls do comment.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi guys. Another modded firmware. Just uncompress the date named folder inside sdcard/clockworkmod/backup and install as a backup. You can install system-only using advanced restore option + wipe dalvik.

The highlights are little and the principle is to keep it minimal and open source:
1. No live wallpapers at all
2. Based on B515 firmware
3. Degoogled and debloated (except for Google Keyboard, Play Store and Play Services)
4. KitKat launcher
5. Lollypop-like UI (thanks to @ciubi93). I managed to mod HwToolbox.apk and bundle it to the theme. I think the result is pretty, I tried to do the same with Phone and Contacts apps, but it was a complete failure. The screenshot shows the integrated HwToolBox to the overall theme.
6. Better sound thru extremebeats and Ponqualizer
7. 3G turbocharged with zeppelinrox's tweaks.
8. Build.prop tested tweaks. These ones are related with dalvik heap. If you want a device with more free RAM you can change vm. dalvik.heapsize to 128 and reduce heapgrowthlimit, heapminfree and heapmaxfree values in build.prop (I modularized 3G tweaks and dalvik tweaks so they are easy to find, edit, delete).
9. Minimal open source basic apps: Vanilla Music Player, Simple Explorer, CM11 calendar and e-mail client, lightning browser and system app mover. The latter is a recent addition that I just foun, extremely useful to change system apps to data apps (allowing the uninstallation of system apps) and viceversa.
10. Rooted (includes SuperSU) and busyboxed.


Important issues and recommendations: 
*After installing this,* CWM will ask your permission to fix su, answer NO!* 
* Users of ROEHSOFT RAM Expander app will loose access to the swap file and the ability to create a new one (I don't have an answer for that). Anyhow, if you screw your swap file, refer to this post to have a brand new one.
* Install Xposed framework and Greenify with the boost option for an overall better experience, RAM and power usage.
* You may want too a fully functional file manager like X-plore.
* If you don't like the flat design, just choose another theme and you will go back to good old user interface.

The link: https://mega.nz/#!u51hBaja!_fPfWPJ-f_Vq92-LvEUQ18yOqYzDSx-pa9_f2jGh1jQ


----------



## Animu619 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey guys, there's something I've noticed with my phone. Whenever I plug it to a computer it gets a boost in speed, and I'm just curious of why it does that. 

Do you have any clue? 

By the way, it happens without me choosing any USB mode (it would get faster in storage mode because the SD card is not running, but right now that's not the case) 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Jul 1, 2015)

My guess is that all the apps that are on the sd card are stopped.


----------



## Animu619 (Jul 1, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> My guess is that all the apps that are on the sd card are stopped.

Click to collapse



Like I just said, the sd doesn't stop because I'm not using storage mode. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Animu619 (Jul 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys. Another modded firmware. Just uncompress inside sdcard/clockworkmod/backup and install as a backup. You can only install system using advanced restore option + wipe dalvik.
> 
> The highlights are little and the principle is to keep it minimal and open source:
> 1. No live wallpapers at all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks CENTSOARER, just installed it and my phone got really fast. The only thing I don't like is that some app icons have the white background, but the amazing boost in performance with my swap off is totally amazing! 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




Animu619 said:


> Thanks CENTSOARER, just installed it and my phone got really fast. The only thing I don't like is that some app icons have the white background, but the amazing boost in performance with my swap off is totally amazing!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


@CENTSOARER Ok, my first issue is that exposed is asking to install the latest version (when I already have it), is there a way to fix that? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 1, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Thanks CENTSOARER, just installed it and my phone got really fast. The only thing I don't like is that some app icons have the white background, but the amazing boost in performance with my swap off is totally amazing!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. There are two ways. If you don't want to customize UI with Xposed mods, just go to Xposed Installer settings and deactivate source hooks. If you customize UI thru Xposed mods (Xblast or Gravity Box, for exmple) you need to deactivate Huawei themes, go to build.prop find "ro.config.hwtheme" line and instead of 2 use 0.
Sorry, I included a modded nonstandard SystemUI.apk. I will upload a new ZIP file with the standard SystemUI, so, I will "suspend" the download link.


----------



## Animu619 (Jul 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yes. There are two ways. If you don't want to customize UI with Xposed mods, just go to Xposed Installer settings and deactivate source hooks. If you customize UI thru Xposed mods (Xblast or Gravity Box, for exmple) you need to deactivate Huawei themes, go to build.prop find "ro.config.hwtheme" line and instead of 2 use 0.
> Sorry, I included a modded nonstandard SystemUI.apk. I will upload a new ZIP file with the standard SystemUI, so, I will "suspend" the download link.

Click to collapse



I use Appsettings module to make Spotify think I'm using a tablet. Will it stop working if I deactivate the source hooks? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jul 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys. Another modded firmware. Just uncompress inside sdcard/clockworkmod/backup and install as a backup. You can only install system using advanced restore option + wipe dalvik.
> 
> The highlights are little and the principle is to keep it minimal and open source:
> 1. No live wallpapers at all
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey. I will try your modded rom later. But tell me one thing. Does this rom have Huawei backup app? This system app which can backup all apps, notes, sms, contacts. I love it and i think its THE BEST app to backup and restore things on our phone. If not is it possible to put it into this rom?


----------



## PieroV (Jul 1, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Hey guys, there's something I've noticed with my phone. Whenever I plug it to a computer it gets a boost in speed, and I'm just curious of why it does that.
> 
> Do you have any clue?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that with USB power the CPU governor is switched from ondemand, which dinamically changes frequency to save battery, to performance, which keeps both the two cores on and at their maximum frequence...


----------



## Animu619 (Jul 1, 2015)

PieroV said:


> I think that with USB power the CPU governor is switched from ondemand, which dinamically changes frequency to save battery, to performance, which keeps both the two cores on and at their maximum frequence...

Click to collapse



Interesting, nowadays I started using performance over ondemand 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lycris11 (Jul 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys. Another modded firmware. Just uncompress inside sdcard/clockworkmod/backup and install as a backup. You can only install system using advanced restore option + wipe dalvik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Complete lollipop style with theme systemui, settings, caller, contacts and messages or ?
Does status bar or quick settings looks like original lollipop one ?
When am i worked with theming on it brightness didnt work, and caused systemui.apk crash....


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 1, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Complete lollipop style with theme systemui, settings, caller, contacts and messages or ?
> Does status bar or quick settings looks like original lollipop one ?
> When am i worked with theming on it brightness didnt work, and caused systemui.apk crash....

Click to collapse



I lost that modded HwToolbox and SystemUI so it is just a comprehensive huawei theme. Only a hack: I replaced the default theme with this Lollypop-like. Quick switches are in HwToolbox.apk, so they are not so well integrated, but again, almost any other theme you use will get your classic SystemUI back. If you already are in B515 I really dont't think you need this.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




Animu619 said:


> Thanks CENTSOARER, just installed it and my phone got really fast. The only thing I don't like is that some app icons have the white background, but the amazing boost in performance with my swap off is totally amazing!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you post screenshots?


----------



## Dalibor43 (Jul 2, 2015)

*ram expander problem*

I have problem with ram expander when do swap says: can't open storage /sd card.......  i use CENTROSAER moded b515


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Soovro (Jul 2, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> Hello!
> 
> When i try to connect my huawai mobile to my PC I couldn' reach the sd card. It will be upload the battery but I don't catch my phone sd card.  Few weeks ago i can reacd the card but unfortunatelly i couldn't. What can i do to fix this mistake?!  I try to connect my PC and my working PC and try anonther cable to it. but not successfull! Thx the reply!

Click to collapse



You need check the USB mode... Its shows on status bar.. U need to check on mass storage or media device..

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciubi93 (Jul 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I lost that modded HwToolbox and SystemUI so it is just a comprehensive huawei theme. Only a hack: I replaced the default theme with this Lollypop-like. Quick switches are in HwToolbox.apk, so they are not so well integrated, but again, almost any other theme you use will get your classic SystemUI back. If you already are in B515 I really dont't think you need this.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here is the hwtoolbox https://mega.co.nz/#!3NcXjJoI!xZ2ybocWy8Nwo7OTTFdk9EPYpvllDHZ5MC7xMp3d12U  rename to hwtoolbox.apk , then copy in system/app
here systemui  https://mega.co.nz/#!XEF0XSAB!XQyX1laYjllaay5qzoipgDrQsZknGFgD9U9HRFKIV_4  rename to SystemUI.apk , then copy in system/app


----------



## MihaiSG (Jul 2, 2015)

@CENTSOARER 
7. 3G turbocharged with zeppelinrox's tweaks.
8. Build.prop tested tweaks.

Can you share this?
I know that build.prop tweaks will work on any ROMs and is easy to install, but how about 3G turbocharged with zeppelinrox's tweaks?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jul 2, 2015)

Can someone share backup app from Stock system? I made backup with It and i want to restore some things, but only this app can do this

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 AM ----------

And olso i see that swap doesnt work


----------



## bonerserk (Jul 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys. Another modded firmware. Just uncompress inside sdcard/clockworkmod/backup and install as a backup. You can only install system using advanced restore option + wipe dalvik.
> 
> The highlights are little and the principle is to keep it minimal and open source:
> 1. No live wallpapers at all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your great support!
I have one question: 
I'm now on your modded b189.
If I restore your b515 can I restore back my b189 cwm backup if somethings goes wrong?

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------




Juro.janosik said:


> Can someone share backup app from Stock system? I made backup with It and i want to restore some things, but only this app can do this
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 AM ----------
> 
> And olso i see that swap doesnt work

Click to collapse



take a look at post 116


----------



## himister (Jul 2, 2015)

@Juro.janosik

Here you go. HwBackup 3 versions. All working. Use whichever one you find suitable. 
https://mega.nz/#!qoB2WIqZ!EDdK1eHx7O2VsNlvUBGGRNJdG0OFuuQiZTsAMUWp6_8


----------



## Lycris11 (Jul 2, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> here is the hwtoolbox https://mega.co.nz/#!3NcXjJoI!xZ2ybocWy8Nwo7OTTFdk9EPYpvllDHZ5MC7xMp3d12U  rename to hwtoolbox.apk , then copy in system/app
> here systemui  https://mega.co.nz/#!XEF0XSAB!XQyX1laYjllaay5qzoipgDrQsZknGFgD9U9HRFKIV_4  rename to SystemUI.apk , then copy in system/app

Click to collapse



Full rethemed to kk or ll ?
Any SS im wonder to see it


----------



## ciubi93 (Jul 2, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Full rethemed to kk or ll ?
> Any SS im wonder to see it

Click to collapse



Try and you will see


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 2, 2015)

He he... oh, ciubi you just came back when I just finished my mod of HwToolBox. Anyway, this is a screenshot, if anybody is interested I can unpadte the B515 link with this ToolBox included (quick actions).


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 2, 2015)

bonerserk said:


> Thanks for your great support!
> I have one question:
> I'm now on your modded b189.
> If I restore your b515 can I restore back my b189 cwm backup if somethings goes wrong?
> ...

Click to collapse



I would reccommend this way to test and upgrade firmware all the way. If you use B189 or B515 it does not matter, your firmware version remains registered as the factory firmware, provided you did not perform a DLOAD update. This update will only change system, data, boot and cache partitions. I even do it as a CWM backup because this way you can choose which of these partitions you want to restore.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 3, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> here is the hwtoolbox https://mega.co.nz/#!3NcXjJoI!xZ2ybocWy8Nwo7OTTFdk9EPYpvllDHZ5MC7xMp3d12U  rename to hwtoolbox.apk , then copy in system/app
> here systemui  https://mega.co.nz/#!XEF0XSAB!XQyX1laYjllaay5qzoipgDrQsZknGFgD9U9HRFKIV_4  rename to SystemUI.apk , then copy in system/app

Click to collapse



That is not the Lollipop SystemUI, ciubi.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 3, 2015)

Can some one seriously give me the Kernel file, or extract it form their phone, so I can try to OC it and make a try make a better batter life?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 3, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> Can some one seriously give me the Kernel file, or extract it form their phone, so I can try to OC it and make a try make a better batter life?

Click to collapse



Hello there,

Looks like only I am posting here besides of you. I've been here for like a year and I can point you out to some clues about the kernel. Huawei published the source code here, the problem is it seems to be heavily patched by Huawei and is, as some devs have said, kind of useless. You know, the kernel of the Huawei Y530 seems to be the same than the G630 and the G6 U10. @PieroV found the kernel tag of Y530's in the code Aurora forum, details here. Finally, this is a humble synthesis, @messi2050 has been working on a device tree for the CM11 ROM. If I remember correctly Cyanogenmod recommends to build the kernel within the whole ROM since CM10 or CM11, I guess there you can find some more info to build a kernel. You can get the boot.img from an old firmware (B189) from here, it comes bundled with a stock recovery. If you want a more recent boot.img, please extract it from the modded backups I've been posting, I would reccomend the ones based on B512 and B515 firmwares, but they could be the same, that I don't know.

On my side, if you only want to overclock the CPU I can tell you it is impossible, the device's cores are clocked at the highest.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 3, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Looks like only I am posting here besides of you. I've been here for like a year and I can point you out to some clues about the kernel. Huawei published the source code here, the problem is it seems to be heavily patched by Huawei and is, as some devs have said, kind of useless. You know, the kernel of the Huawei Y530 seems to be the same than the G630 and the G6 U10. @PieroV found the kernel tag of Y530's in the code Aurora forum, details here. Finally, this is a humble synthesis, @messi2050 has been working on a device tree for the CM11 ROM. If I remember correctly Cyanogenmod recommends to build the kernel within the whole ROM since CM10 or CM11, I guess there you can find some more info to build a kernel. You can get the boot.img from an old firmware (B189) from here, it comes bundled with a stock recovery. If you want a more recent boot.img, please extract it from the modded backups I've been posting, I would reccomend the ones based on B512 and B515 firmwares, but they could be the same, that I don't know.
> 
> On my side, if you only want to overclock the CPU I can tell you it is impossible, the device's cores are clocked at the highest.

Click to collapse



Yes, I tried everything with the kernel Huawei got me, however since its barely openable, and configurable, I needed a good kernel to start with.
So, I'll follow what you said, I'll extract a boot.img from one of your latest frimwares. 

Point is make the phone a bit faster with OC and add some governors with a better battery life. Hell maybe even get 10-20MB free ram if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 3, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> Yes, I tried everything with the kernel Huawei got me, however since its barely openable, and configurable, I needed a good kernel to start with.
> So, I'll follow what you said, I'll extract a boot.img from one of your latest frimwares.
> 
> Point is make the phone a bit faster with OC and add some governors with a better battery life. Hell maybe even get 10-20MB free ram if possible.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't waste your time with OC, but sure, a governor like smartass should improve performance. To have zRAM capabilities would be great in this device too. But, really, if you can, contribute with messi's device tree. There are bugs that needs patching, it is so close to be in a beta stage.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 3, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Don't waste your time with OC, but sure, a governor like smartass should improve performance. To have zRAM capabilities would be great in this device too. But, really, if you can, contribute with messi's device tree. There are bugs that needs patching, it is so close to be in a beta stage.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



CENTSOARER could you take a moment and upload the boot.img if you can. I'm testing something with my phone, so until I revert I can't do nothing. 2-3 days to be correct.

And are you sure about OC, because OC like it stands, OverClock - Goes over the processor capabilities, even a plus value of 200 would mean actually 400 so its a great deal. 
And yes, my main goal is to insert Smartass to improve stability and performace, however zRAM is hard to achive on such a heavy kernel as Huawei's as the complicate everything they can.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 4, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> CENTSOARER could you take a moment and upload the boot.img if you can. I'm testing something with my phone, so until I revert I can't do nothing. 2-3 days to be correct.
> 
> And are you sure about OC, because OC like it stands, OverClock - Goes over the processor capabilities, even a plus value of 200 would mean actually 400 so its a great deal.
> And yes, my main goal is to insert Smartass to improve stability and performace, however zRAM is hard to achive on such a heavy kernel as Huawei's as the complicate everything they can.

Click to collapse



Here it is, BOOT.img from B515 flaming hot firmware, good luck!


----------



## athukisoma (Jul 4, 2015)

@CENTSOARER hi buddy.. Please give me MORE themes like you gave ME on that day..... lollipop theme.... Also this theme have no app drawer why? 
Please give me alot themes which change the system ui. 

Also i use B509. What is new in b515?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 4, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> @CENTSOARER hi buddy.. Please give me MORE themes like you gave ME on that day..... lollipop theme.... Also this theme have no app drawer why?
> Please give me alot themes which change the system ui.
> 
> Also i use B509. What is new in b515?
> ...

Click to collapse



It is very tedious to create an EMUI 1.6 theme, I just found out today. I'm sorry to tell you but there are not a lot of themes like that, I just made it a little better, but you will have to install  B515 modded firmware to see it yourself. I just edited the B515 modded firmware post, there you will find more information, in general this firmware boosts performance, UI, 3G connection, sound and RAM management.


----------



## athukisoma (Jul 4, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> It is very tedious to create an EMUI 1.6 theme, I just found out today. I'm sorry to tell you but there are not a lot of themes like that, I just made it a little better, but you will have to install  B515 modded firmware to see it yourself. I just edited the B515 modded firmware post, there you will find more information, in general this firmware boosts performance, UI, 3G connection, sound and RAM management.

Click to collapse



Here i mean the b515 stock rom!. Also please give me a link to download other theme like that...(lollipop)

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## himister (Jul 4, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> *modb515v2.zip*
> The link: https://mega.nz/#!S1khTaTJ!TaYRNEITJeoZzW-pqCD01DJl37Ir92aMz_-8mPckDDs

Click to collapse



@CENTSOARER
Downloaded 3 times. Each time  error appears when unpacking the archive! Corrupted file, unkown end of zip archive....???
What program you used for making the zip?

EDIT: Link updated to fixed rom. Thnx @CENTSOARER


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 4, 2015)

himister said:


> @CENTSOARER
> Downloaded 3 times. Each time  error appears when unpacking the archive! Corrupted file, unkown end of zip archive....???
> What program you used for making the zip?

Click to collapse



Fixed. The zip was not finished by lack of disk space, but Windows just decided it was not important to notify me this and finished the job as it thought it was better (bravo, windows devs!). Anyway, it is corrected now and I made some minor changes.

EDIT: Could you be so kind to edit your previous message so it redirects to the updated link or delete it to avoid any confussion? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ako9 (Jul 4, 2015)

i'm not followed the thread for 1-2 months,any news for cm11 updates?new stock based rom?


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi everyone, let me point out that from the kernel I found out our freq is in sys/devices/system/cpu, there we have 2 cores cpu0 and cpu1 with addition folders cpufreq, cpuidle, cpupower. There are some kernel stuff there, so I'll check them out, because I think something could be there.

I got the info from BOOT.img from *CENTSOARER*, in file* init.qcom.factory*, where it seems to load some CPU info. The files are not located in the BOOT.img, so I'll extract it today, and see what is possible to do, as my focus is putting the Smartass V2 governer. Wish me luck.
EDIT: These are current thing of the kernel, as this is a huawei phone It is a bit complicated then I tought, looks like back to boot.img. I can't find any of the governers in the kernel.

```
chown system.system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/timer_rate
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/timer_rate
    chown system.system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/min_sample_time
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/min_sample_time
    chown system.system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/hispeed_freq
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/hispeed_freq
    chown system.system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/go_hispeed_load
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/go_hispeed_load
    chown system.system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/above_hispeed_delay
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/above_hispeed_delay
    chown system.system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/boost
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/boost
    chown system.system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/boostpulse
    chown system.system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/input_boost
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/input_boost
    chown system.system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/boostpulse_duration
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/boostpulse_duration
```


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 5, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i'm not followed the thread for 1-2 months,any news for cm11 updates?new stock based rom?

Click to collapse



Some news: CM11 is being actively developed primarily for the G6 model by messi2050. About modded firmware I just updated to B515, no live wallpapers but a noticeable improvement in performance and modern UI, at least for me, anyway.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 5, 2015)

@CENTSOARER
I'm going to install unbuntu, as I downloaded the kernel source. Its almost impossible and too risky to go with the boot.img, with this I'll try my best to compile the kernel, and try to put the Smartass V2 governer. Reporting back in a few days!
Kernel source: http://en.ui.vmall.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=61
SmartassV2: https://liwei198329-bricked.googlec...ec57c2471/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_smartass2.c


----------



## ciubi93 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hei, @CENTSOARER please post your hwtoolbox please


----------



## PieroV (Jul 5, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> @CENTSOARER
> I'm going to install unbuntu, as I downloaded the kernel source. Its almost impossible and too risky to go with the boot.img, with this I'll try my best to compile the kernel, and try to put the Smartass V2 governer. Reporting back in a few days!
> Kernel source: http://en.ui.vmall.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=61
> SmartassV2: https://liwei198329-bricked.googlec...ec57c2471/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_smartass2.c

Click to collapse



Hi, you'll need a cross compiler too...
After you'll have created the kernel you can replace it directly using some tools (pack and unpack boot.img, I think they're a pair of bash script which needs some other tools you can download from Cyanogen repository). Maybe you'll need to replace Huawei modules with yours, and if you do this mind particular attention to wlan...
I warn you: in kernel compatibility between versions isn't guaranted and Huawei patches governor, too, as I remember.
When you add a file, you have to add it to Kbuild and Makefiles...
And last note: you'll need an app to modify governors, too. Cyanogenmod includes this in "Performance" in Settings, whereas Huawei doesn't.
@CENTSOARER : I've finally tried your last work! :good:
It works very well.
I think I've understood some swap problems: SuperSU by default enables a security feature to isolate root and filesystem, therefore you won't be able to access files from SD card. This is also for swapon, my favourite way to enable swap 
I've had some problems to get root on ADB shell, but I've enabled multi-user and then I've got su on ADB, too.

Congrats to @cubi93 for the theme, too, it's really nice!

Last news from CM11: messi2050 did a great work, however no wlan and no modem yet...
I have a build from yesterday, but there are some problems: frequent reboots and trebuchet doesn't work...


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 5, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi, you'll need a cross compiler too...
> After you'll have created the kernel you can replace it directly using some tools (pack and unpack boot.img, I think they're a pair of bash script which needs some other tools you can download from Cyanogen repository). Maybe you'll need to replace Huawei modules with yours, and if you do this mind particular attention to wlan...
> I warn you: in kernel compatibility between versions isn't guaranted and Huawei patches governor, too, as I remember.
> When you add a file, you have to add it to Kbuild and Makefiles...
> ...

Click to collapse



Good news guyz! I have managed to extract the "frickin" huawei kernel. Its a 500mb extract, took 3 hours, but we have it all. All the governers where they should be, so adding a new shouldn't be a problem.
Wish me luck. Here is an screen of the governers!
Damit* sorry, but I forgot to thank PIEROV for the tips, I know the info, however great thanks anyway.


----------



## himister (Jul 5, 2015)

Just a little update about *DOWNGRADE*. So far I can say it's possible via Partition Backup & Restore app. It's free on G market.
I managed to downgrade the firmware from B515 to B183 but there was a price to pay...sort of speak...I screwed the IMEI on other Y530.
So before any kind of modding two things that every noob should do is to unlock bootloader and *make a backup of non system partitions*.
This app is kinda buggy and doesn't cooperate well with SuperSU so I used only Towelroot2, doesn't require internet conection for root access.
Partitions backup is possible only on internal SD, it want change to extSD but that was sufficient for backup thE ''odd'' partitions.
Made a backup from first y530 and flashed onto the 2nd. I avoided the modem partitions but that's the catch...these are not EFS IMEI so I made a mistake.
I know this was a foolish attempt and costly one, but sacrifices must be made. I hope I will manage to restore the IMEI and any input would be welcome.
these are the onces I flashed, and succesfuly restored B183 via dload:
-ABOOT
-BKBOOTUP
-FSC
-FSG
-LOG
-OEMINFO
-PERSIST
-SBL
-TZ

I'll investigate further so *DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS* until we know more and without prior made backup of all partitions.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 5, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Hei, @CENTSOARER please post your hwtoolbox please

Click to collapse



Please be careful, while at the begining I was trying to build a HwToolBox.apk, in the end I managed to bundle it into the overall theme so this HwToolBox.apk, while should be working, it is not tested. Perform a backup and don't forget permissions (TIP: copy to /system, set permissions, from /system move to /system/app).

https://mega.co.nz/#!39V3VBpY!HVw6Ru86lGawkR2uRfynkIDaw9JhADLHvpd1O_luan4


----------



## babakgol70 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi friends

what is the latest official firmware.?
my phone build number is b511 now.

thanks


----------



## Kombuk (Jul 5, 2015)

babakgol70 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> what is the latest official firmware.?
> my phone build number is b511 now.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think its b515

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 6, 2015)

Probably some of you are wondering how is the progress. 
Well I'll be short as I'm here, sittng and trying to make the toolchain work. 
That is the main issue now, as I want it to work so the job with not just adding governers but everything else would be a lot easier. Now, I did placed the governer and it is the real smartass V2, however compiling the kernel I do not want to do now, as it is not done. Issues with toolchail like I mentioned is the key. 

Anyway, PIEROV, if you know this, I tried LINERO Cross_Compile, but it doesn't seem to work. When i go and make the build config (last step after making A)

```
export ARCH=arm
 export CROSS_COMPILE=/toolchains/bin/arm-gnueabi-
```
Then to make the config I wrote down

```
make Y530_defconfig
```
It doesn't work, says it can't make them... Or is it already there, so I just need to modify it by

```
make menuconfig
```


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi guys. I've been digging in performance for stock firmware and as Visual is working on smartassv2 governor and other things, I am struggling with battery gains derived from CPU hotpluging.

I have a question for you: Is MPDecision worth in this dual core device?

MPDecision is Qualcomm's CPU hotplug implementation and is a great feature in theory because it turns off those cores your system is not really using, so, if you have a lot of cores you save a lot of battery life. But we have only two cores and they are being used almost all the time. The top command keeps mpdecision threads always as high as surfaceflinger and now that we know Y530's kernel was built too for other quad core devices I keep myself questioning if mpdecision is worth keeping in our device. In the meantime I have disabled it and while bpth cores are always on, the phone feels cooler than before.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lvhomie (Jul 6, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I think its b515
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not sure but looks like I got B519.
It's in latvian.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 7, 2015)

lvhomie said:


> I'm not sure but looks like I got B519.
> It's in latvian.

Click to collapse



Yes Ivhomie, you have B519


----------



## TakuCZ (Jul 7, 2015)

*Xposed*

Hello there,

I was using CENTSOARER second rom and it was without any problem. Now I installed his newest rom and I can't install Xposed.





I can fix that red text with disabling resource hooks, but then I cant use GravityBox (gravitybox module not responding)
Any way how to fix this?


----------



## PieroV (Jul 7, 2015)

TakuCZ said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I was using CENTSOARER second rom and it was without any problem. Now I installed his newest rom and I can't install Xposed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to install it  with CWM... And could you insert images in hide tag, please?


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 7, 2015)

I found that the CODENAME of our phone is: *msm7627a* (Which will help me compile the Kernel now) However when I do tried it, I get stuck on 1 file that is "not found" when it is there... 
Will post tomorrow with future news!


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ciubi93 (Jul 7, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> I found that the CODENAME of our phone is: *msm7627a* (Which will help me compile the Kernel now) However when I do tried it, I get stuck on 1 file that is "not found" when it is there...
> Will post tomorrow with future news!

Click to collapse



Our phone have msm8610 or msm8210 , not what you say


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 7, 2015)

TakuCZ said:


> I can fix that red text with disabling resource hooks, but then I cant use GravityBox (gravitybox module not responding)
> Any way how to fix this?

Click to collapse



Hi Taku.
If you want to apply Gravity Box's mods, as a lot of them are UI mods, then you need to disable hwthemes. Go to build.prop and find "ro.config.hwtheme=2", edit the "2" value to "0", reboot and you will loose the flat theme, but you will get Gravity Box's option enabled.
@VisualTech48, yeah, I think it is msm8x10 or msm8x1x. There are three msm8x1x brothers, the msm8210 (ours), msm8610 and msm8612. I guess Qualcomm engineers used msm8x1x to cover the three of them and @PieroV's github follows this fashion.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 7, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi Taku.
> If you want to apply Gravity Box's mods, as a lot of them are UI mods, then you need to disable hwthemes. Go to build.prop and find "ro.config.hwtheme=2", edit the "2" value to "0", reboot and you will loose the flat theme, but you will get Gravity Box's option enabled.
> 
> @VisualTech48, yeah, I think it is msm8x10 or msm8x1x. There are three msm8x1x brothers, the msm8210 (ours), msm8610 and msm8612. I guess Qualcomm engineers used msm8x1x to cover the three of them and @PieroV's github follows this fashion.

Click to collapse



```
ro.build.description=msm7627a-eng 2.3.5 GRJ90 eng.hongtao.20111013.064550 test-keys
#ro.build.fingerprint=qcom/msm7627a/msm7627a:2.3.5/GRJ90
```
It is msm7627a, even the build.prop says, because I cannot find 8610, bit it is in the build prop. Will look further tomorrow


----------



## Lycris11 (Jul 7, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> ```
> ro.build.description=msm7627a-eng 2.3.5 GRJ90 eng.hongtao.20111013.064550 test-keys
> #ro.build.fingerprint=qcom/msm7627a/msm7627a:2.3.5/GRJ90
> ```
> It is msm7627a, even the build.prop says, because I cannot find 8610, bit it is in the build prop. Will look further tomorrow

Click to collapse



However check msm8226.c file think there are stored CPU freq of Y530(msm8610 i think).
About overclocking, GPU have a small chance, but cpu overclock cause cpu speed N/A(complete underclock) Tryed already, working on 1.3 about few sec then crash....


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 8, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> However check msm8226.c file think there are stored CPU freq of Y530(msm8610 i think).
> About overclocking, GPU have a small chance, but cpu overclock cause cpu speed N/A(complete underclock) Tryed already, working on 1.3 about few sec then crash....

Click to collapse



If the phone shuts down it means it isn't getting enough power, you need to correct the voltage.
Did you manage to compile the Kernel? I'm having an error that smd_private.h cannot be found while compiling.

```
arch/arm/mach-msm/smd_init_dt.c:24:25: fatal error: smd_private.h: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.
make[1]: *** [arch/arm/mach-msm/smd_init_dt.o] Error 1
make: *** [arch/arm/mach-msm] Error 2
```

Anyway, if you look at the Build.prop, the ro.build.fingerprint is msm7627a.


----------



## nutsda (Jul 8, 2015)

@VisualTech48 from memory you need to edit the file causing issues at the top there will be links to filenames change the symbols e.g <filename> to "filename"


----------



## Lycris11 (Jul 8, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> If the phone shuts down it means it isn't getting enough power, you need to correct the voltage.
> Did you manage to compile the Kernel? I'm having an error that smd_private.h cannot be found while compiling.
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Y530 dont have correct value of voltage, its take require voltage...
I want to say its doesnt shut down its has blue blinking lines on screen, sometimes full screen blink blue, its reboot about minute taking open a Settings.apk, well if you want overclock it, you need t rewrite whole kernel....
I think fingerprint is touchscreen driver only.... 
Also im dont use Y530 anymore but know most of things about that one.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 8, 2015)

Lycris11 said:


> Y530 dont have correct value of voltage, its take require voltage...
> I want to say its doesnt shut down its has blue blinking lines on screen, sometimes full screen blink blue, its reboot about minute taking open a Settings.apk, well if you want overclock it, you need t rewrite whole kernel....
> I think fingerprint is touchscreen driver only....
> Also im dont use Y530 anymore but know most of things about that one.

Click to collapse



You were right, it is msm8610, I wasn't paying attention to the whole box. My bad.

However about the overclock, yes, it needs to be set the correct voltage, if its not, it soon goes blue and shuts down itself as the phone isn't getting enough power. You can read it, when you try to overclock the phone.


----------



## Lycris11 (Jul 8, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> You were right, it is msm8610, I wasn't paying attention to the whole box. My bad.
> 
> However about the overclock, yes, it needs to be set the correct voltage, if its not, it soon goes blue and shuts down itself as the phone isn't getting enough power. You can read it, when you try to overclock the phone.

Click to collapse



Yes, but you dont have lines to add voltage, only cpu freq.
Device voltaging himself, thats the problem.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 8, 2015)

nutsda said:


> @VisualTech48 from memory you need to edit the file causing issues at the top there will be links to filenames change the symbols e.g <filename> to "filename"

Click to collapse



Now this represents the error, and yes SIZE isn't delcared, but I can't declare an random size... 
smd_init_dt.c

```
/* Check for valid abs size */

	if (size % LSENSOR_MAX_LEVEL) {

		rc = -EINVAL;

		goto fail_free_adc;

	}
```

Error Code:

```
drivers/input/misc_hw/aps_avago_9930.c: In function ‘aps_9930_probe’:
drivers/input/misc_hw/aps_avago_9930.c:886:11: warning: ‘size’ may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wuninitialized]
error, forbidden warning: aps_avago_9930.c:886
make[3]: *** [drivers/input/misc_hw/aps_avago_9930.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [drivers/input/misc_hw] Error 2
make[1]: *** [drivers/input] Error 2
make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```


----------



## Iroheid (Jul 8, 2015)

I have the Y530-U051 (instead of Y530-U00 which most people in this thread seem to have) from Bell Canada and my firmware version is B188. I can't find any information on the firmware for my model so I don't know if this is the most up-to-date firmware available. Also I would like to know if the B515 firmware is compatible (if anyone knows) with my model and what the difference is between the two?

(edit: all the firmware I've been able to find, with the exception of the B5XX firmware, has a lower version number)

Thanks.


----------



## himister (Jul 8, 2015)

Iroheid said:


> I have the Y530-U051 (instead of Y530-U00 which most people in this thread seem to have) from Bell Canada and my firmware version is B188. I can't find any information on the firmware for my model so I don't know if this is the most up-to-date firmware available. Also I would like to know if the B515 firmware is compatible (if anyone knows) with my model and what the difference is between the two?
> 
> (edit: all the firmware I've been able to find, with the exception of the B5XX firmware, has a lower version number)
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Simplest answer is:
If you'd like to upgrade by official dload method, B515 isn't compatible with any other cause it's localised to balkans region...but if you'd like to upgrade only system partition and kernel (boot partition) then I'd suggest you to do it. Only prerequisities is that your device have unlocked bootloader by code from huawei.
Simplest way to do it is to download the firmware, unpack archive, extract boot.img  and system.img with Huawei update extractor and flash them with fastboot.
No other change will occur and you can revert to your stock version the same way.
Also you can try *CENTSOARERS B515 moded rom* few pages back. flash it through CWM recovery, but make a backup of your first.

As for the differences between older versions and B515, B515 seems to be faster and it's very easy to root just with SuperSU zip update file which you can install from CWM recovery.


----------



## nutsda (Jul 8, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> Now this represents the error, and yes SIZE isn't delcared, but I can't declare an random size...
> smd_init_dt.c
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I was still trying to figure out the build process myself & did have size undeclared errors, but learnt that they were due to using the wrong cross compiler. If I used gnu-eabi 4.6 I no longer had the size undeclared error.

Also I could only get build to compile using the 8610_defconfig.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 8, 2015)

nutsda said:


> I was still trying to figure out the build process myself & did have size undeclared errors, but learnt that they were due to using the wrong cross compiler. If I used gnu-eabi 4.6 I no longer had the size undeclared error.
> 
> Also I could only get build to compile using the 8610_defconfig.

Click to collapse



I will try now the gnu-eabi 4.6, but I use the -unknow-linux-gnueabi, yea the 8610 is our phone, I read the build.prop wrong.
The point is I use 4.6, however still getting error.


----------



## Iroheid (Jul 8, 2015)

@himister: Thanks, I did see that.
@CENTSOARER: Is it possible to get a CWM of your latest modded firmware without the launcher and UI changes? Or, barring that, can you tell me the best/easiest way to remove them.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 9, 2015)

Iroheid said:


> @CENTSOARER: Is it possible to get a CWM of your latest modded firmware without the launcher and UI changes? Or, barring that, can you tell me the best/easiest way to remove them.

Click to collapse



It comes with an easy to use system/user app changer. What you don't like you can convert to user app and remove as any other app. Don't like the theme? You can use another thru themes app. Don't like Huawei themes in general? You can disable them in build.prop changing ro.config.hwtheme value to 0.

It may seem too obvious, but don't uninstall the launcher if you do not have other installed, unless you would like to deal with adb.


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DJDucksta (Jul 10, 2015)

I use ES File explorer to move apps between system and user. 

I have already changed out the launcher and a few other apps including the camera and torch. 

I keep having problems when trying to move multiling o keyboard tho. The apk moves as it should (cut from /data/apps and paste to /system/apps) and i set the permisions as usual but upon trying to launch the keyboard doesnt launch and an error appears (i forget what it says as i have removed it for the time being) 

Anyone come across this issue and maybe have a remedy? I could use adb but both of my computers are out of action at the moment.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rus84 (Jul 10, 2015)

I recommend you to use perfect keyboard pro. Best keyboard app.


----------



## Rumen Barbulesku (Jul 11, 2015)

MineLuke2604 said:


> I unlocked succesfully the bootloader with official method,but after some hours my phone noticed me that there is an update (B187 in Italy),
> I downloaded it and when the phone restarted to install it,it did stuck on Huawei logo,i waited about 20 minutes but nothing happened,so i tried to reset the phone but the same thing happens,i tried to relock the bootloader with the same code i used to unlock it but the phone saied:invalid code or something similar....so how can i fix these problems or one of these? Sorry for my bad english,i'm italian,i hope you understand!

Click to collapse



 A me e sucessa la stessa cosa Aiutooo :crying:


----------



## maxi23 (Jul 12, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys. Another modded firmware. Just uncompress the date named folder inside sdcard/clockworkmod/backup and install as a backup. You can install system-only using advanced restore option + wipe dalvik.
> 
> The highlights are little and the principle is to keep it minimal and open source:
> 1. No live wallpapers at all
> ...

Click to collapse



facebook is not compatible why?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jul 12, 2015)

maxi23 said:


> facebook is not compatible why?

Click to collapse



Live wallpapers. But if you want to have lastest fb you can download it from somewhere and put it into data/app i think.


----------



## Animu619 (Jul 13, 2015)

maxi23 said:


> facebook is not compatible why?

Click to collapse



It is. Just download it from Aptoide or download the apk from any website, then paste it into data/app directory. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have been testing for a week the impact in performance and battery life of disabling MPDecision in our Y530. In short MPDecision is a binary which dynamically turns off the unneeded cores of our phone, i.e. a CPU hotplug implementation. As I said before it does make a lot of sense when you have several cores, but for a dual core, I am afraid it is better to disable it, because having it running all the time occupies considerable CPU power.
As an opinion, having MPDecision disabled is good when you use your phone actively and should not be disabled if you use it basicly for phone calls and ocassional messages.
Anyway, if you want to turn MPDecision off, just rename the /system/bin/mpdecision file to any other name, to revert disabling MPDecision just restore the original name. You will also get more control of your CPU cores to tweak with tools like setCPU or Kernel Adiutor.


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 14, 2015)

*SystemUI.apk*

This has nothing to do about your reply.. but here it goes: what is* SystemUI.apk* ? 
sorry, my english is bad :\


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 14, 2015)

ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> This has nothing to do about your reply.. but here it goes: what is* SystemUI.apk* ?
> sorry, my english is bad :\

Click to collapse



It is a system app that manages, along with framework-res.apk, the overall looks of your system. But I could be more specific if you tell me why you are asking about it.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Skazzy3 (Jul 15, 2015)

Okay now that I finally rooted my device I am available as a ROM tester for this device. I have a U051.



Edit: I can confirm that CENTSOARER's 515 based ROM works on a U051.


----------



## Zoidiano0 (Jul 17, 2015)

Xposed Not Working 
and with resource hooks disabled gravity box dont works either ... .


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 17, 2015)

Zoidiano0 said:


> Xposed Not Working
> and with resource hooks disabled gravity box dont works either ... .

Click to collapse



Deactivate hooks disabled option. Edit build.prop with ro.config.hwtheme=0. Reboot.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Animu619 (Jul 17, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I have been testing for a week the impact in performance and battery life of disabling MPDecision in our Y530. In short MPDecision is a binary which dynamically turns off the unneeded cores of our phone, i.e. a CPU hotplug implementation. As I said before it does make a lot of sense when you have several cores, but for a dual core, I am afraid it is better to disable it, because having it running all the time occupies considerable CPU power.
> As an opinion, having MPDecision disabled is good when you use your phone actively and should not be disabled if you use it basicly for phone calls and ocassional messages.
> Anyway, if you want to turn MPDecision off, just rename the /system/bin/mpdecision file to any other name, to revert disabling MPDecision just restore the original name. You will also get more control of your CPU cores to tweak with tools like setCPU or Kernel Adiutor.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really interesting info. Will disable it. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## edmon-sb (Jul 17, 2015)

*root*

HI after 1 year i Hope someony tell me hOW i ROOT my Y530 !!

NEED HELP GUYS!


TNX FOR YOUR FAST REPLY!


----------



## Skazzy3 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey CENTSOARER I tried your instructions for a swap file but I get an error saying "no such file or directory." How to fix?

@edmon-sb Unlock your bootloader. Instructions are written on the 4th or so post on the first page of this thread. Then use these tools: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=61426442#post61426442 to install a custom recovery and flash this file with the recovery: http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 18, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> Hey CENTSOARER I tried your instructions for a swap file but I get an error saying "no such file or directory." How to fix?
> 
> @edmon-sb Unlock your bootloader. Instructions are written on the 4th or so post on the first page of this thread. Then use these tools: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=61426442#post61426442 to install a custom recovery and flash this file with the recovery: http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu

Click to collapse



Easier: the problem is with SuperSU, go back to Kinguser and you can activate swap from ROEHSOFT RAM expander.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## edmon-sb (Jul 18, 2015)

*PROblem with link*

http://en.club.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?mod=unlock&action=step


Skazzy3 said:


> Hey CENTSOARER I tried your instructions for a swap file but I get an error saying "no such file or directory." How to fix?
> 
> @edmon-sb Unlock your bootloader. Instructions are written on the 4th or so post on the first page of this thread. Then use these tools: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=61426442#post61426442 to install a custom recovery and flash this file with the recovery: http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu

Click to collapse



HI bro tnx for your answer! i have problem with the link i mentioned gave me ERROR 403 Forbidden And it was currpted i guess! 

and next question is : how many time will take to huawei send me Unlock code ??

again tnx for all 

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------




IcemanSR said:


> Whats to try?
> above way i posted works perfect and it only takes 5 -10 minutes to get email from huawei with unlock code
> and its official way

Click to collapse



hi bro UR Link was broken give me Error 403 plz help!!


----------



## pizziwoo (Jul 19, 2015)

guys where i can find some stock rom download links? i tried with one found on the net but the quick settings on notification area are not working at all.


----------



## Petre-Vitan (Jul 20, 2015)

*Error Update Huawei Y530-U00*

Hello.  I apologize for my English not too good. 
I have a Huawei phone Y530-U00 bought from Telekom Romania.  It worked very well until one day when I wanted to get rid of Telekom logo and I installed an Update file downloaded off the net. 
This file to install and after restart I noticed that I haven't gotten rid of that logo but I stayed and Panel reviews, and sometimes even though I have full signal and mains, I call appears as if my phone would be closed. 
He disappeared from the menu option where I could set the phone on 2 g or 3 g and can not change themes as I could do before. 
Since then I downloaded off the net a lot of firmware for this phone but all I get the error below. 

```
checking sd update pkg.....
file:/sdcard/dload/update.app.size 1352722420
oemsbl version list check error!
0* ,write data error
Error:SD card update failure,SD card update abort !

         Error!
```
Mention that the bootloader is unlocked and the phone has root. 
I really don't know what to do and that's why I need your help.  It's a good phone and I do not want to give up he. 
I found on net some backups but none does not work as it should be. 
My desire would be to install an official version or to me has anyone have a back-up to be cumpatibil with my phone. 
I tried the official versions but does not work


----------



## nicolas2200 (Jul 20, 2015)

@PieroV any news about cyanogenmod?


----------



## PieroV (Jul 20, 2015)

nicolas2200 said:


> @PieroV any news about cyanogenmod?

Click to collapse



No man, sorry, I'm waiting for some news from @messi2050 ...


----------



## Skazzy3 (Jul 20, 2015)

edmon-sb said:


> HI bro tnx for your answer! i have problem with the link i mentioned gave me ERROR 403 Forbidden And it was currpted i guess!
> 
> and next question is : how many time will take to huawei send me Unlock code ??

Click to collapse



I never said anything about a link and you don't need a link for this. For me it took one day for the email back from huawei but it might vary.



Petre-Vitan said:


> Hello.  I apologize for my English not too good.
> I have a Huawei phone Y530-U00 bought from Telekom Romania.  It worked very well until one day when I wanted to get rid of Telekom logo and I installed an Update file downloaded off the net.
> This file to install and after restart I noticed that I haven't gotten rid of that logo but I stayed and Panel reviews, and sometimes even though I have full signal and mains, I call appears as if my phone would be closed.
> He disappeared from the menu option where I could set the phone on 2 g or 3 g and can not change themes as I could do before.
> ...

Click to collapse



If the official firmwares don't work when using the dload method then really theres no point of using them. You mentioned having root access and an unlocked bootloader so why not use CENTSOARER's custom rom?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=61643690#post61643690


----------



## Petre-Vitan (Jul 20, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> I never said anything about a link and you don't need a link for this. For me it took one day for the email back from huawei but it might vary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. We install custom ROM but there are problems with applications .
Every application appears to me that unfortunately stopped.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm here to notify you all about my absence. I'm overloaded with other project, like my game for instance, and when I take a few days off, I'll compile the kernel and post a flashable zip. 
I'm sorry that I couldn't currently do it, however I have other manners I wish not to speak also, which is why the Kernel isn't done. I hope I'll be done within a week.

Thank you for understanding


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 21, 2015)

PieroV said:


> No man, sorry, I'm waiting for some news from @messi2050 ...

Click to collapse



I do not think he will go on with this project. I have found some post in which he writes in past tense about it. Some other guy went to facebook's Huawei G6 Development group announcing he was gonna try hard to port CM11 to the G6 L11 and messi answered with this discouraging tone. I hope it is just my imagination or these problems arising when all people makes their best effort to write everything in english with partial success, but in github there is no activity as well. Maybe a donation could encourage him further.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mahathir999 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hlw everyone....
Dear Devs,I used huawei ascend Y530 for 10 months.At the time of buying my mobile comes with B181 firmware.And I easily manage to root it via using towelroot without bootloader unlock.
After some day,I upgraded my firmware with B512 firmware & I lost my root facility.After upgrading to B512 I tried so many times to root it by using towelroot,VRoot and iRoot but I failed and failed.Really I am tired of it.
I have got the bootloader unlock code but I cannot manage to unlock my bootloader.
Kindly anyone tell me the exact way of rooting it(B512) without bootloader unlock.
Thanks.


----------



## ako9 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello guys
i can't follow the thread,any news for new modded stock based rom or cm11 porting?


----------



## PieroV (Jul 22, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I do not think he will go on with this project. I have found some post in which he writes in past tense about it. Some other guy went to facebook's Huawei G6 Development group announcing he was gonna try hard to port CM11 to the G6 L11 and messi answered with this discouraging tone. I hope it is just my imagination or these problems arising when all people makes their best effort to write everything in english with partial success, but in github there is no activity as well. Maybe a donation could encourage him further.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, I know this, but as I have understood he had another commit to do to his GitHub tree...
It seems he hasn't done it, so we'll have to resume work from what we have.

As regards device and vendor tree, mine have some problems, which have been solved by Messi, but last version of his trees reboots after two minutes and I've had problems starting ADB.
As regards kernel, we both have been using my kernel tree, which is based on Huawei official for Kitkat.
There are some trees by EloYGomeZ, but he they are based on Jelly Bean and we asked him some details, but he never replied to us...


----------



## Kombuk (Jul 22, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> Hey CENTSOARER I tried your instructions for a swap file but I get an error saying "no such file or directory." How to fix?
> 
> @edmon-sb Unlock your bootloader. Instructions are written on the 4th or so post on the first page of this thread. Then use these tools: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=61426442#post61426442 to install a custom recovery and flash this file with the recovery: http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu

Click to collapse



Or you can make swap partition on SD card then open Ram expander go to select swapdir, select partition and activate swap file. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Jul 23, 2015)

Guys i installed the b515v3 and is very fast and so beatiful with lollipop UI,today i installed xposed 2.5.1 and gravity box and the lollipop UI disappeared,can anyone explain me why?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 23, 2015)

ako9 said:


> Guys i installed the b515v3 and is very fast and so beatiful with lollipop UI,today i installed xposed 2.5.1 and gravity box and the lollipop UI disappeared,can anyone explain me why?

Click to collapse



They are conflicting. Gravity Box's UI mods along with Huawei themes touch the same files. The lollypop UI is only a default Huawei theme. In the end, if you want both, you need to mod framework-res and SystemUI and HwToolBox apks to make Gravity Box work on top of the lollypop UI.


----------



## Dalibor43 (Jul 23, 2015)

ako9 said:


> Guys i installed the b515v3 and is very fast and so beatiful with lollipop UI,today i installed xposed 2.5.1 and gravity box and the lollipop UI disappeared,can anyone explain me why?

Click to collapse



Where to download v3 i have v2 give me link


----------



## ako9 (Jul 24, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> They are conflicting. Gravity Box's UI mods along with Huawei themes touch the same files. The lollypop UI is only a default Huawei theme. In the end, if you want both, you need to mod framework-res and SystemUI and HwToolBox apks to make Gravity Box work on top of the lollypop UI.

Click to collapse



i have losted lollipop UI,now i have disinstalled xposed and  gravity box,how i can return the lollipop UI?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 25, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i have losted lollipop UI,now i have disinstalled xposed and  gravity box,how i can return the lollipop UI?

Click to collapse



Go to themes app and choose accordingly.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mahathir999 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey @ako9 can I get the direct download link of B515 v.3 firmware??
Can I upgrade it via 'dload' method??
Thanks


----------



## himister (Jul 25, 2015)

mahathir999 said:


> Hey @ako9 can I get the direct download link of B515 v.3 firmware??
> Can I upgrade it via 'dload' method??
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Here's the link to *moded B515v3*
No, you can't dload this one, only through CWM recovery, which is safe and much better.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi everyone, I still have some compilation errors (close to be done), and me and nutsda are trying to fix them, after that you can expect a few new governers like smartass, smartass v2, and others (already implented in the kernel, however, like stated, I still have some complation errors with some drivers, don't want to mess up wifi/bluetooth or data). OC is currently not the main objective, however I will try to implent ZRam if I manage, stay tunned guys!

I'll get back when I'm done!
Thank you all for support


----------



## Diesell33 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello all! About half year ago i rooted my telefone with  VRoot_1.7.9.9273_ software. It's working but now i could't see the internal sd card, but the micro 32 giga sd card i reached it. Why could i reach my internal sd card?! When i connected my telephone to my PC i see the folders to my internal sd card. (I see all the folders and files) How can i fix this problem?! Thanx the replies....


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 26, 2015)

Compile is successful, I have the ZImage, what remains is to test it out (If it works without any modifictation) add to github, tweak the kernel, add governers, and to try ZRAm. I'm tired now and tomorrow I have something on my own, so in 2-4 days, it will be done.  Good night everyone!

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------




Diesell33 said:


> Hello all! About half year ago i rooted my telefone with  VRoot_1.7.9.9273_ software. It's working but now i could't see the internal sd card, but the micro 32 giga sd card i reached it. Why could i reach my internal sd card?! When i connected my telephone to my PC i see the folders to my internal sd card. (I see all the folders and files) How can i fix this problem?! Thanx the replies....

Click to collapse



I had the error however, I do not remember how I removed it. You should look in the comments here: http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/access-internal-storage/
and see if anything helps. Google is a powerful friend


----------



## Diesell33 (Jul 27, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> Compile is successful, I have the ZImage, what remains is to test it out (If it works without any modifictation) add to github, tweak the kernel, add governers, and to try ZRAm. I'm tired now and tomorrow I have something on my own, so in 2-4 days, it will be done.  Good night everyone!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I try to look some forums but couldn't find anything to solved my problem..... I check your link but can't find anything.... Anybody help to me?!


----------



## Diesell33 (Jul 27, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> Compile is successful, I have the ZImage, what remains is to test it out (If it works without any modifictation) add to github, tweak the kernel, add governers, and to try ZRAm. I'm tired now and tomorrow I have something on my own, so in 2-4 days, it will be done.  Good night everyone!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I try to look some forums but couldn't find anything to solved my problem..... I check your link but can't find anything.... Anybody help to me?!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 27, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> Hello all! About half year ago i rooted my telefone with  VRoot_1.7.9.9273_ software. It's working but now i could't see the internal sd card, but the micro 32 giga sd card i reached it. Why could i reach my internal sd card?! When i connected my telephone to my PC i see the folders to my internal sd card. (I see all the folders and files) How can i fix this problem?! Thanx the replies....

Click to collapse



The best way is to just install kinguser's su binary, the problem will be gone.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> The best way is to just install kinguser's su binary, the problem will be gone.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



CENTSOARER, your BOOT.IMG you gave me is non valid according to the linux system, and my phone is in DEV_MODE (Connected to pc(linux) to view all the files of it, can't turn off for 1 day more because I'm copying a lot of things). Could you get me another BOOT.img so I can recompile the kernel into flashable zip?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 27, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> CENTSOARER, your BOOT.IMG you gave me is non valid according to the linux system, and my phone is in DEV_MODE (Connected to pc(linux) to view all the files of it, can't turn off for 1 day more because I'm copying a lot of things). Could you get me another BOOT.img so I can recompile the kernel into flashable zip?

Click to collapse



Impossible for now to upload a new one, sorry. I have already online this one, but its from a B189 firmware, I do not know if it can be of use.
https://mega.nz/#!e1MkEbaZ!9LVCAfIuiE8Ql1SLujmirWWua-WX9zNqOxZJSEb9O1Y

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Diesell33 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello! I rooted my telephone with vroot, it success but i could't reach  to the google play store. I uninstall it and after i install to my phone.   Unfortunatelly  my telephone write it  not enought space.... but i have got 500 mega free space?! What can i do for it?! How can i install the google play store?! i try to delete the host file but unfortunatelly couldn't help me...  Thanx the reply!


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

*CWM on Huawei Ascend y530-U00*

Help! I can't install cwm on my device.. Can somebody explain to me how to do it?
*how do i know which firmware my phone has? (sorry for the nobby questions)

Thanks a lot for your reply! 

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> Hello boys and girls.
> It took some time but finally, thanks mostly to the previous work made by crazytiti with the Phicomm C230, I can release this CWM recovery image, tested with a Huawei Y530-U051 device, firmware B185. As always, this is released AS IS with the best intention for you to *TEST*, but no warranty at all. It's a CWM v6.0.5.1, before you flash, test with "fastboot boot recovery.img", if you think it's OK to rely on it you can flash it with "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". Make a backup as complete as you can and please don't blame me for nothing that can happen to your phones. I repeat (once again) I am no developer, so if you distrust me, you better obey your guts.
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> Now, THE LINK: https://mega.co.nz/#!X9NxxCxZ!SxJ6tIODCB76YqRtCztwAwyL4Vn-mbY1bUpOMqRbIMI
> ...

Click to collapse




Can you explain to me how do i test with "fastboot boot recovery.img"? Thanks!
*sorry for the dumb question


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 28, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Impossible for now to upload a new one, sorry. I have already online this one, but its from a B189 firmware, I do not know if it can be of use.
> https://mega.nz/#!e1MkEbaZ!9LVCAfIuiE8Ql1SLujmirWWua-WX9zNqOxZJSEb9O1Y
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Will try, thanks @CENTSOARER


----------



## Diesell33 (Jul 28, 2015)

How can i reinstall my google play store?! Please help me thanxxx!  I could't connect it!


----------



## MihaiSG (Jul 28, 2015)

If you want  a very good minimal and free Music Player, try this guys:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kazufukurou.hikiplayer

I really don't like Google Music, it takes too much space on /data for me.

Any good players that you guys use?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 28, 2015)

ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> Help! I can't install cwm on my device.. Can somebody explain to me how to do it?
> *how do i know which firmware my phone has? (sorry for the nobby questions)
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply!
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is a guide to test and flash CWM. It assumes you already unlocked your phone's bootloader. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56587023

About how to know firmware version you need to read it on System settings, About the phone. We only use the last four letters añd numbers to describe it.

I would reccomend to you to visit the wiki page for this Y530 here at xda. It will help you a lot.
@Diesell33 How did you try to restore your Play Store?

I think you need to wipe cache and dalvik cache from CWM and delete Play Services too, before you try to reinstall it.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (Jul 28, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> If you want  a very good minimal and free Music Player, try this guys:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kazufukurou.hikiplayer
> 
> I really don't like Google Music, it takes too much space on /data for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Shuttle plus is beter ,i think


----------



## ciubi93 (Jul 28, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Shuttle plus is beter ,i think

Click to collapse



 here îs attached


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 28, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> If you want  a very good minimal and free Music Player, try this guys:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kazufukurou.hikiplayer
> 
> I really don't like Google Music, it takes too much space on /data for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



I purchased BlackPlayer EX, but I wouldn't say is light in no manner. I tend to use Vanilla Player in modded firmwares because it just works, it has a simple interface (kind of Holo though), but more important for me is it works with simple scrobbler, quick lyrics and DSP manager. All in about 1 MB apk.

Hikiplayer is too basic for my taste, I used to use it with a 192 MB RAM Android Gingerbread and there it was performing great, but we can use something better with Y530. The ported MIUI player is a very good option too. If you don't want complications you may like AIMP. If the folder management paradigm is important to you, maybe MortPlayer can give you some more options though it is as good as it is because has been discontinued.

Stock Android players are minimal and well designed too compatible for a lot of things, there is one updated version in Fdroid.

Complete music managers that I follow and have a real free version are BlackPlayer, Fusion Player and Rocket Player.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 29, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hello boys and girls.
> It took some time but finally, thanks mostly to the previous work made by crazytiti with the Phicomm C230, I can release this CWM recovery image, tested with a Huawei Y530-U051 device, firmware B185. As always, this is released AS IS with the best intention for you to *TEST*, but no warranty at all. It's a CWM v6.0.5.1, before you flash, test with "fastboot boot recovery.img", if you think it's OK to rely on it you can flash it with "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". Make a backup as complete as you can and please don't blame me for nothing that can happen to your phones. I repeat (once again) I am no developer, so if you distrust me, you better obey your guts.
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> Now, THE LINK: https://mega.co.nz/#!X9NxxCxZ!SxJ6tIODCB76YqRtCztwAwyL4Vn-mbY1bUpOMqRbIMI
> ...

Click to collapse



works on B512?


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 29, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Here is a guide to test and flash CWM. It assumes you already unlocked your phone's bootloader. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56587023
> 
> About how to know firmware version you need to read it on System settings, About the phone. We only use the last four letters añd numbers to describe it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



C:\Android SDK\platform-tools>adb reboot bootloader
C:\Android SDK\platform-tools>fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
target reported max download size of 301989888 bytes
sending 'recovery' (12442 KB)...
OKAY [0.421s]
writing 'recovery'...
OKAY [1.671s]
finished. total time: 2.092s

Once it was finished, i closed the console and try this custom recovery mode.. but it opened the original recovery :\ help


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 29, 2015)

ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> C:\Android SDK\platform-tools>adb reboot bootloader
> C:\Android SDK\platform-tools>fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
> target reported max download size of 301989888 bytes
> sending 'recovery' (12442 KB)...
> ...

Click to collapse



What happens with this?

adb reboot bootloader
fastboot boot recovery.img

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 29, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> What happens with this?
> 
> adb reboot bootloader
> fastboot boot recovery.img
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean by that? :\
*I followed your tutorial (every single step), tested the recovery mode and then I tried to backup but gave error, then i  tried to install it permanently but it failed..


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 29, 2015)

ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> What do you mean by that? :\
> *I followed your tutorial (every single step), tested the recovery mode and then I tried to backup but gave error, then i  tried to install it permanently but it failed..

Click to collapse



Well, it seems all OK. When you tested what happened? Did CWM boot? If it did, the error was while backing up?

I assumed your bootloader was unlocked, is it? If it is so and you are rooted, you can try flashing with Nandroid Manager, as the wiki page suggests as an alternative method.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 29, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Well, it seems all OK. When you tested what happened? Did CWM boot? If it did, the error was while backing up?
> 
> I assumed your bootloader was unlocked, is it? If it is so and you are rooted, you can try flashing with Nandroid Manager, as the wiki page suggests as an alternative method.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hum.. im not sure what error it was exactly, but i think it was something like this: "backup image failed to save".
Bootloader's unlocked and the device has root.
The Nandroid Manager method is 100% safe? On the wiki page say that i have to flash "recoveryXYZ.img".. now my question is: can i use the other file "recovery.img"?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 29, 2015)

ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> Hum.. im not sure what error it was exactly, but i think it was something like this: "backup image failed to save".
> Bootloader's unlocked and the device has root.
> The Nandroid Manager method is 100% safe?

Click to collapse



Well, nothing is 100% safe. I have not seen hard bricks trying this method and if something goes really bad, we can try to fix it with fastboot, restoring a stock recovery. But it is your call.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 29, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Well, nothing is 100% safe. I have not seen hard bricks trying this method and if something goes really bad, we can try to fix it with fastboot, restoring a stock recovery. But it is your call.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



okay.. but on the wiki page say that i have to flash "recoveryXYZ.img".. now my question is: can i use the other file "recovery.img"?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 29, 2015)

ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> okay.. but on the wiki page say that i have to flash "recoveryXYZ.img".. now my question is: can i use the other file "recovery.img"?

Click to collapse



recoveryXYZ.img is an arbitrary name for your CWM recovery in this case. If your CWM recovery is named recovery.img and you want to flash it, then yes, you can.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Diesell33 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello ronaldo.perez1234!

I delete to google store to link2sd, and try to install it with my telephone. I can't reach the google play and store because i could't connected it.  

what's this wipe cache and dalvik cache from CWM?! Please help me thanxxx!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have been searching the whole morning for a workaround or fix for this Android vulnerability which could be the worst in Android history and has been published yesterday. The vulnerability has been patched by Android in source code, CM11 to CM12.1 have been patched recently, so any build made until now should be rebuilt. For us, this is a nightmare, because is more likely that Huawei won't patch the issue.

The issue: stagefright, a sort of optimizer of media content that can give up your phone in the moment it helps to play a malicious media file, you don't even to tap play or open, because stagefright acts before you do it, the malicious file can come from the internet, like a stream, or from a contact, like a MMS.

The fix: source code is patched in Android 2.3+ now, but our firmware compilations were made before this, so we are affected. The only workaround I've found is to disable stagefright from build.prop, so:
1) Backup your /system/build.prop file.
2) Edit your /system/build.prop file to false in all stagefright configurations.
3) Save and reboot.

In my experience it is a safe edit this one, but some other guys are claiming there is a performance penalty while playing media and video games. I am gonna wait to upload a fixed modded firmware if there comes a fix for stagefright that does not involve deactivation, in the meantime I really encourage you to deactivate stagefright as described. I'll be around if you have any questions that I could answer.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kombuk (Jul 29, 2015)

Greboot into cwm (turn off phone then hold vol+ and power button) in Cwm recovery find Wipe cache and click power button when you select it. Then click yes to confirm wipe cache. After that go into Advanced and you will se Wipe Dalvik cache option. Select it and press power button. Then reboot phone.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 30, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Well, nothing is 100% safe. I have not seen hard bricks trying this method and if something goes really bad, we can try to fix it with fastboot, restoring a stock recovery. But it is your call.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



well, i think that the backup failed due to insufficient storage hehe (i actually found the backup on my sd card).. i will test the recovery again and i'll try flash it (one more time) http://i.imgur.com/o4H9yWu.png

*http://i.imgur.com/g0lTeBz.png nandroid can detect the recovery.. i'm kinda confused at the moment :s


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jul 30, 2015)

hi. I have now modded rom v3. and i try to make swap... But i cant. I have Read only or something like that... I do this with http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60307118&postcount=2168 
I dont know why i cant make a swap  it always happen, in all modded roms and original software. 

Sorry for my english


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 30, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> You need fastboot and adb from Android SDK. You can search for details to install this in your computer, it is relatively easy. Go to http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html#download, VIEW ALL DOWNLOADS section and download the "ADT Bundle" that suits your OS and architecture (there is a Linux, Mac and Windows version).
> 
> I'm gonna assume you are under Windows. After downloading, uncompress it in a well known directory (C:\AndroidSDK or Desktop\AndroidSDK). It will be two directories inside: "sdk" and "eclipse". Go into "sdk, platform tools" and there you will find adb.exe and fastboot.exe, for them to be executed I'm guessing you are going to need an administrator account. Inside platform tools press Shift key and right clic (be careful you are not doing this while selecting any file in the folder) and open a terminal with the option "Open Command Window Here". At this point you can use adb and fastboot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have one more question.. when the cwm is installed successfully what happens? the console closes, the phone stays on fastboot, boots recovery mode automatically?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jul 30, 2015)

ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> I have one more question.. when the cwm is installed successfully what happens? the console closes, the phone stays on fastboot, boots recovery mode automatically?

Click to collapse



you can install CWM with android app. Not fasboot  App will tell you what to do. I think it reboot the phone


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 30, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> you can install CWM with android app. Not fasboot  App will tell you what to do. I think it reboot the phone

Click to collapse



with nandroid? I tried 5 minutes ago and it failed.. 
(U00 - B512)


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 30, 2015)

ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> with nandroid? I tried 5 minutes ago and it failed..
> (U00 - B512)

Click to collapse



You just did an incomplete backup, so, it is working. Nandroid Manager can detect it because it is inside clockwork/backup folder, but probably is still incomplete. You can delete the date named folder. There are three "levels" you can boot, normal mode, recovery mode and fastboot mode. Fastboot is the deepest level and you should try to keep away from this mode once you have CWM running.

The fact you have a folder backup means it works. Now you can try to delete files to make space for a complete backup, additionally you can go to CWM's backups and storage menu and choose tar+gz as default backup format, this will further compress your backup.



Juro.janosik said:


> hi. I have now modded rom v3. and i try to make swap... But i cant. I have Read only or something like that... I do this with http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60307118&postcount=2168
> I dont know why i cant make a swap  it always happen, in all modded roms and original software.
> 
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



Juro, Piero says it is related with some superSU security issues. Long story short, try exchanging superSU with Kinguser.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 30, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> You just did an incomplete backup, so, it is working. Nandroid Manager can detect it because it is inside clockwork/backup folder, but probably is still incomplete. You can delete the date named folder. There are three "levels" you can boot, normal mode, recovery mode and fastboot mode. Fastboot is the deepest level and you should try to keep away from this mode once you have CWM running.
> 
> The fact you have a folder backup means it works. Now you can try to delete files to make space for a complete backup, additionally you can go to CWM's backups and storage menu and choose tar+gz as default backup format, this will further compress your backup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i acheived, this afternoon, a complete backup (while testing cwm).. but when i try to flash it does absolutely nothing.. i already did every single step you told me to do. then i tried with nandroid and... it said that is was installed and asked if wanted to reboot to recovery mode and i accepted, but it only showed the "normal recovery model. 

*i'm so sorry to bother you with this silly problem.. please tell me if i don't understood your awnser. (i'm portuguese xD)

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 31, 2015)

ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> i acheived, this afternoon, a complete backup (while testing cwm).. but when i try to flash it does absolutely nothing.. i already did every single step you told me to do. then i tried with nandroid and... it said that is was installed and asked if wanted to reboot to recovery mode and i accepted, but it only showed the "normal recovery model.
> 
> *i'm so sorry to bother you with this silly problem.. please tell me if i don't understood your awnser. (i'm portuguese xD)
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Now I get it. You can test but you can't flash. I do not know another way to flash CWM, sorry. A lot of us don't use CWM as defaukt because it has a known bug: won't let you charge will cellphone is off.

The important thing is you can backup and restore. You can even flash one modded firmware if you want.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Jul 31, 2015)

The YouTube app sucks for our phone. Google thinks that our phone is "not good enough" to play 720P videos.
But I found an alternative(I know is not recent news). Is called Viral Pro. It can play 720 P videos without lag and has lots of options for customization (also Pop-up Video).
The bad:Is it a paid app, no free version is available.
Here is the link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Mata.YTplayerP&hl=en


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 31, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Now I get it. You can test but you can't flash. I do not know another way to flash CWM, sorry. A lot of us don't use CWM as defaukt because it has a known bug: won't let you charge will cellphone is off.
> 
> The important thing is you can backup and restore. You can even flash one modded firmware if you want.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you for your patience! 

*Do you think that one day we can have a stable rom?


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 31, 2015)

It's going to take longer then I tought... The BOOT.img won't extract and without it there is no kernel. We need to be patient, I'll have to figure out a workaround this... No deadline until this is solved.

3 Diffrent BOOT.img non want to extract. Same error


----------



## Diesell33 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello my friends.

I bought this telephone and succesfully rooted it. I use ROEHSOFT RAMEXPANDER but how can i turn up this program how size i assign my Swap file, (How many MegaByte to create it?)  Swappiness and MinFreeKB?!  or I use another program to it?! 

I would like to play Mortal Kombat X, Ashpat8, Brother in Arms.. 
And unfortunatelly those games are lagging….  thxxx the reply. I’m a very beginner to it.


----------



## PieroV (Jul 31, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> It's going to take longer then I tought... The BOOT.img won't extract and without it there is no kernel. We need to be patient, I'll have to figure out a workaround this... No deadline until this is solved.
> 
> 3 Diffrent BOOT.img non want to extract. Same error

Click to collapse



Hi man, extracting boot.img is quite easy, check this out: https://github.com/ajeet17181/mplayer-android/blob/master/unpack-bootimg.pl
You'll perl, gunzip and cpio...

To repack check this: https://github.com/xiaolu/mkbootimg_tools
I've used several times the script, but I had only the bash file, I've always copied the binary tools from CM output directory, however the files xiaolu provided should work.
Otherwise I'll send you files from CM...


----------



## Kombuk (Jul 31, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> Hello my friends.
> 
> I bought this telephone and succesfully rooted it. I use ROEHSOFT RAMEXPANDER but how can i turn up this program how size i assign my Swap file, (How many MegaByte to create it?)  Swappiness and MinFreeKB?!  or I use another program to it?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To play better quality games you need GLTools. See on xda wiki page under gaming section.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ray48651 (Jul 31, 2015)

*RILJ Wakelock Huawei Y530*

Hi Everybody!!  I'm glad to be part of this community!! 

My Y530 has serious troubles with the famous RILJ wakelock, that causes an impressive battery drain.
I read online that I have to change the modem or the RIL in order to solve the problem, but I’m a little confused… I would Know if the modem and the RIL are related to the firmware: if it’s possible, I’ll directly change the firmware instead of the modem (or RIL)… because I didn’t find any explicative guide online.
A second question: where can I find a list (and, if it’s possible, the download files) of Huawei Y530 original firmwares? Which is the best? … Now I have “b191”.
Thanks!


----------



## Diesell33 (Jul 31, 2015)

And how can i assign my ROHESOFT  RAMEXPENDER?! What size i create to the Swap file?! Minfree and the other options......


----------



## Kombuk (Jul 31, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> And how can i assign my ROHESOFT  RAMEXPENDER?! What size i create to the Swap file?! Minfree and the other options......

Click to collapse



Create 1Gb or 512mb swap file. For swappines try to find best value for your phone (i use 70). I dont set perfect kernel function.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Jul 31, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> The YouTube app sucks for our phone. Google thinks that our phone is "not good enough" to play 720P videos.
> But I found an alternative(I know is not recent news). Is called Viral Pro. It can play 720 P videos without lag and has lots of options for customization (also Pop-up Video).
> The bad:Is it a paid app, no free version is available.
> Here is the link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Mata.YTplayerP&hl=en

Click to collapse



You can change the videos resolution to 720p or 1080p (only tried 720p) on App Settings module.


----------



## MihaiSG (Jul 31, 2015)

@ronaldo.perez1234
Trust me only 720p is showing/working.
Btw, for better performance disable GPU Hardware Acceleration.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ray48651 said:


> Hi Everybody!!  I'm glad to be part of this community!!
> 
> My Y530 has serious troubles with the famous RILJ wakelock, that causes an impressive battery drain.
> I read online that I have to change the modem or the RIL in order to solve the problem, but I’m a little confused… I would Know if the modem and the RIL are related to the firmware: if it’s possible, I’ll directly change the firmware instead of the modem (or RIL)… because I didn’t find any explicative guide online.
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome, Ray!

I have been having this same problem before and used Amplify (the PRO version) to palliate it, I never found why it was happening, but I figured it was a problem due to a low cellphone signal in most places I use to be. In Gravity Box, an Xposed module, there is a menu in Phone Settings to control Mobile data modes (Smart signal mode??? IDK) that can help with this issues.

About firmwares, the best is the B515 hands down, but it seems is a local firmware for serbian devices. You can still use it but only flash the system and kernel part. I made a modded version of B515 that should flash a clean data, the new system and boot only and leave alone the other 20-ish partitions, the downside is your problem could prevail if it is located in modem (outside system). It is important for you to know that stock firmwares have a method of installation that clears and writes all partitions, in one of these partitions the firmware will write your firmware version and this makes it almost impossible to downgrade to an older firmware, so it is good to update your firmware flashing only boot.img and system.img before trying a whole firmware upgrade.

I can not say where you can find a list of firmwares. They are spread all over the internet in local Huawei support sites, you can try to search in your region's support site to see if we find a newer firmware. Somebody, maybe me if people helps, should put them in one place for good!


----------



## VisualTech48 (Jul 31, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi man, extracting boot.img is quite easy, check this out: https://github.com/ajeet17181/mplayer-android/blob/master/unpack-bootimg.pl
> You'll perl, gunzip and cpio...
> 
> To repack check this: https://github.com/xiaolu/mkbootimg_tools
> ...

Click to collapse



It is extractable however verification is important of the ubuntu while using abootimg command. I'll give it a try, me and nutsda are trying to figure it out and make a compile version.

Thank you PieroV


----------



## Ray48651 (Aug 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Welcome, Ray!
> 
> I have been having this same problem before and used Amplify (the PRO version) to palliate it, I never found why it was happening, but I figured it was a problem due to a low cellphone signal in most places I use to be. In Gravity Box, an Xposed module, there is a menu in Phone Settings to control Mobile data modes (Smart signal mode??? IDK) that can help with this issues.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for all your help, Centsoaser!!!

It seems that we’ve been very unlucky with this terrible wakelock!  
And so, after reading your explicative post, I decided to maintain the “b191”: I understood it’s not necessary for me to change the firmware! Therefore, Huawei site is quite unorganized…

As you can see by the screenshot (you should copy and past the link below, without spaces, into the address bar of you browser: I'm a new user, so I can't post outside links), Amplify PRO shows us a critical wakelock corresponding to RILJ… so I have another question: can you suggest me a value (that is expressed in seconds) to insert in the correspondent box?

http: //oi62.tinypic.com/2z7j4n4.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 1, 2015)

KingUser was updated and integrated with KingRoot.
You can download the last version from here:
http://www83.zippyshare.com/v/cxze6bzB/file.html

I tested it myself, is more stable than before (btw,Ram Expander is working fine).

Note: This update is needed only if KingUser is installed.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ray48651 said:


> Thank you very much for all your help, Centsoaser!!!
> 
> It seems that we’ve been very unlucky with this terrible wakelock!
> And so, after reading your explicative post, I decided to maintain the “b191”: I understood it’s not necessary for me to change the firmware! Therefore, Huawei site is quite unorganized…
> ...

Click to collapse



800, but is not my setting anyway (I do not own a license for Amplify PRO), you can use this guide for this and other Amplify settings http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-extreme-battery-life-t3095884.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 2, 2015)

@CENTSOARER 
What wakelocks\alarms\services have you disabled\limited with Amplify?

Do you use PowerNap?


----------



## cibalo (Aug 2, 2015)

try Kingo to root. http://www.kingoapp.com/


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 3, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @CENTSOARER
> What wakelocks\alarms\services have you disabled\limited with Amplify?
> 
> Do you use PowerNap?

Click to collapse



I do not use PowerNap. I use Greenify boost and Amplify default. If available, I am going to try PowerNap and see what happens.

Edit: Seems like I need a G+ account to get PowerNap (which I find stupid, since we are @xda and developers are compromised to share an apk of their apps). Not gonna test it because there is a reason why I did not sign up for a G+ account. If you get it and share we could test PowerNap.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 3, 2015)

@CENTSOARER 
I have Power Nap and I can say that is working fine (I see some improvements, at least in my case, not so many wakelocks, RILJ from 285 to 8) but I don't think that I can share it because I am not a tester (I download it from a Google search).

Btw, what browser you use?  I use Lighting Browser because is very light and small (3 mb) and for complex websites (that are not working good with Lighting Browser) I use Firefox (for addons and it can be moved to SD).

Soon I will post a "HOW TO USE" Greenify+Amplify+PowerNap+Xposed for our phone (what apps to greenify, what alarms/wakeclocks/services to amplify and how to use Power Nap).


----------



## ako9 (Aug 4, 2015)

Guys i have a problem,why with every theme i download i have the same UI??


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 4, 2015)

Our phone is using Emotion UI Lite and only icons, wallpapers and fonts are changed.


----------



## ciubi93 (Aug 4, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> Our phone is using Emotion UI Lite and only icons, wallpapers and fonts are changed.

Click to collapse



Why is lite????


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't remember the link, but I am sure that is Emotion UI 2.0 Lite.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 4, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Why is lite????

Click to collapse



You won't find too many answers there, but, as I call it, it is a crippled EMUI 2.0. I believe it is related to the easy UI (Modern UI - esque) you can setup in Themes.


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 5, 2015)

Can this phone use SELinux set to permissive mode?
I need this for Power Nap logs.


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 6, 2015)

*Battery\Performance\Debloat Guide:*

*I am not responsible if your device stop working after this (mine is working fine), you need to do a full CWM backup before you do any steps of this guide.*

Apps needed:
Xposed Framework-> http://repo.xposed.info/module/de.robv.android.xposed.installer
Greenify Donation (All Xposed Options On)-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oasisfeng.greenify.pro&hl=ro
Amplify Donation (Xposed)-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ryansteckler.nlpunbounce
Power Nap (Xposed) (you need to register for this, but if you know how to use Google Search you can get the .apk, btw is a free app)-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/mod-power-nap-xposed-sony-s-stamina-t3077520

*All this apps need root, if you want to Root your device you will need Root Genius (worked for me, maybe it will work for you)-> http://www.shuame.com/en/root/
Alternative Root-> http://www.kingroot.net/ (download the .apk and if you are lucky it will work).*

*You can debloat and use Greenify in a limited mode without Rooting.*

*All this apps need Xposed, if you don't have Xposed installed you should install it, there are many tutorials for this-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p957DW62-N4*

*You can debloat and use Greenify in ROOT mode without Xposed.*

*Apps that can be safely disabled from Settings-> Manage Apps-> All:*





*Browser (if you use another Browser)
Chrome (if you don't use Chrome)
Calendar Storage
com.android.providers.partnerbookmarks
com.android.smspush
ConfigUpdater
GoogleDrive (if you use it don't disable)
Exchange Services
FaceUnlock (if you use it don't disable)
Gmail (if you use it don't disable)
Google Calendar Sync
Google Contatcs Syns
Google Parterer Setup
Google Play Books 
Google Play Magazines
Google play Movies
Google Search (if you use it don't disable)
Google+ (if you use it don't disable)
Hangouts
Home screen Tips
Huawei Input Method (if you don't use another keyboard don't disable it, stock one is crap anyway)
Market Feedback agent
Picasa uploader
Pico TTS
Provisioning message
Search Applications Provider
Setup Wizard 
User Dictionary*



*User Apps that can be Greenified: all apps that you don't use\don't have notifications*
*You don't need to greenify Facebook, Skype, Music Players, in simple words apps with notification\that can do things in background when you actively use them*

System apps that can be Greenified: (you need to turn on all Greenify Settings for this, even Deep Hibernation [Xposed Only]):




*Backup (we have CWM)
Bluetooth Share
Calculator
Calendar (if you don't use reminders)
Certificate Installer
Chrome
Download Manager (if you use downloads while screen is off don't greenify this)
Downloads
Email (if you use the stock email app don't greenify this)
File Manager
Flashlight
FM Radio
Fused Location (if you use Location Services  don't greenify this)
Gallery
Google Account Manager
Google Backup Transport
Google Play Store (if you want notifications about app updates,  don't greenify this, but this is a huge performance eater, is it your choice )
HTML Viewer
Import Via Bluetooth
Location Services (if you use Location Services  don't greenify this)
Maps
MMI Function Test
MMI Tet II
MMI Test
Notes
Project Menu Act
Record Service
Sound Recorder
System Update (if you want notifications about system updates,  don't greenify this)*



*Amplify guides (not written by me):*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-extreme-battery-life-t3095884 (read the first 4 posts, if you want to use BetterBatteryStats\WakeLock detector\AppOpsXposed is it your choice) all credits for this guide goes to @vaisakh7
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-0-0-hour-idle-battery-drain-stock-t2973588 (read the first 3 posts, if you want to use BetterBatteryStats\WakeLock detector is it your choice) all credits for this guide goes to @Celestial Fury 
WakeLocks list: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...1K8_R3NBloP4Q1FgpIU/edit?pli=1#gid=2072742181  all credits for this list goes to @1ceb0x 
Services list: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55874177&postcount=1940 (you can use Amplify to disable services) all credits for this guide\list goes to @1ceb0x 

*Power Nap guide (not written by me):*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60429417&postcount=4 (read the Power Nap guide)

*What apps you need to whitelist:*
*



Amplify
Android System
Greenify
KingRoot\King User (if you use it)
SuperSU (if you use it)
Facebook, Skype, Music Player, in simple words any apps that have functions during screen off.

*

Like I said *I am not responsible if your device stop working after this (mine is working fine), you need to do a full CWM backup before you do any steps of this guide.*

*If any one wants to help, spot any spelling errors (English is not my first language) or any errors in general (apps that are not safe to disable, wrong settings etc) and is willing to help I will edit this post.*


----------



## PieroV (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi guys, is there any kernel-development interested guy?

I've been editing MSM8916 kernel from other Huawei phones (Snapdragon 410 based) to make it work with Y530...
I think that it should contain most of the patches we need, even though they're not from the same SoC family.

Once applied a pair of patches the kernel builds, but I've problem with DTS files.

Original kernel: https://github.com/dianlujitao/android_kernel_huawei_msm8916/tree/cm-11.0
My work: https://gist.github.com/PieroV/a8fc7def44d4560d8945

Is there anybody interested in helping me?
Thanks in any case


----------



## flyingcowboy (Aug 7, 2015)

very useful~~thx~~


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 7, 2015)

@PieroV, @VisualTech48 may be interested on this topic since he was trying to modify the current kernel.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 9, 2015)

Guys, we can finally solve our too bright screen with this app: thanks to @ChrisJ951 for the idea\source
Here is the source:
https://github.com/chrisj951/MinBrightness

This line needs to be changed:
*String message = "echo 1 > /sys/devices/fd900000.qcom,mdss_mdp/qcom,mdss_fb_primary.164/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness"; *

Edited line:
*String message = "echo 1 > /sys/devices/fd900000.qcom,mdss_mdp/qcom,mdss_fb_primary.126/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness";*

I never complied an android app; if anyone can build this apk and share it here it will be great.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## M0nti (Aug 10, 2015)

No News?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Aug 12, 2015)

filipchoche said:


> Hey i flashed my phone with a B515 ROM and i fixed everything execpt notifiction panel...
> I know how to fix it but my phone cannot be rooted i tried with: Kingo Root; vRoot, Cydia Impactor NOTHING WORKS...
> 
> PLEASE HELP MEE

Click to collapse



Where you downloaded B515 rom ?


----------



## Pdrohb (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello, few days ago they released a CyanogenMod 11 ROM for this device in xda taringa with power. in which ELOY GOMEZ corrected some mistakes, I installed the rom and the only mistake is not working the camera.

I can not post the link because I'm new to xda and does not allow me to post link, but anyone can contact me to send you the link to the rom


----------



## Victrim (Aug 12, 2015)

*



Here are links with CyanogenMod 11

Click to expand...
Click to collapse


*

post: taringa.net/posts/celulares/18844414/Kitkat-4-4-4-Huawei-Ascend-Y530-U051.html
is in spanish.

Rom: mega.nz/#!rZRygBgB!PLWKmbKOi45WUIG9Zt4p48Ht1Cuv02mx_5jg-pD2xnw


*



Here are links with CyanogenMod 11

Click to expand...
Click to collapse


*


----------



## Pdrohb (Aug 12, 2015)

*Rom*



Victrim said:


> post: taringa.net/posts/celular...Y530-U051.html[/url]
> is in spanish.
> 
> Rom: mega.nz/#!rZRygBgB!PLWKmbKOi...2mx_5jg-pD2xnw[/url]
> ...

Click to collapse



wrong link


----------



## Victrim (Aug 12, 2015)

Pdrohb said:


> wrong link

Click to collapse



thx.  i repair it


----------



## Kombuk (Aug 12, 2015)

Victrim said:


> post: taringa.net/posts/celulares/18844414/Kitkat-4-4-4-Huawei-Ascend-Y530-U051.html
> is in spanish.
> 
> Rom: mega.nz/#!rZRygBgB!PLWKmbKOi45WUIG9Zt4p48Ht1Cuv02mx_5jg-pD2xnw

Click to collapse



Link dont work for me xD Is it Mega problem or mine? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Victrim (Aug 12, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Link dont work for me xD Is it Mega problem or mine?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I repair it. For me it works. I download now this rom

but i dont know how to install this... i dont speak spanish and there are two link with 2 files


----------



## Kombuk (Aug 12, 2015)

Victrim said:


> I repair it. For me it works. I download now this rom
> 
> but i dont know how to install this... i dont speak spanish and there are two link with 2 files

Click to collapse



Ye i dont have mega app on phone that was a problem  

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Victrim (Aug 12, 2015)

Someone who speak spanish. Please translate this to english. I know the first install, but what is this.... gapps?


----------



## Kombuk (Aug 12, 2015)

Victrim said:


> Someone who speak spanish. Please translate this to english. I know the first install, but what is this.... gapps?

Click to collapse



Gapps are google apps for cyanogenmod. I tried to install but it dont work. It says "This package is for y530, this device is ."

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pdrohb (Aug 12, 2015)

********************************** CORRECTIONS *************** **************************


1 is already enabled WiFi

2, and no problems when installing the ROM.


********************************** ERRORS *************** **************************

1 NO WORK STILL CAMERA



********************************** INSTALLATION *************** **************************

1- Having unlocked bootloader



2- Paste in the root of your sd card ROM.


3- Enter modified recovery "" CWM "" "



4- Perform wipe data and cache.


5- install zip from sdcard.



CLEVER *************************


mega.nz/#!rZRygBgB!PLWKmbKOi45WUIG9Zt4p48Ht1Cuv02mx_5jg-pD2xnw link



********************************** Gapps ************* INSTALLATION ****************************

1- Enter modified recovery "" CWM "" "

2 Go to "mounts and storage"

3- mount / system

4- / cache

5- / data

6 so that the above left in "unmount"

7- select install zip from sdcard zip file of the gaps

mega.nz/#!vQRniCoQ!xrT60xrq0MecZDqkDKHzN-sbZc25IP_u6KjhyaSy0lg link


----------



## Victrim (Aug 12, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Gapps are google apps for cyanogenmod. I tried to install but it dont work. It says "This package is for y530, this device is ."
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i dont know. I only paste link from Pdrohb for everyone , he send me those links on PM.

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




Pdrohb said:


> ********************************** CORRECTIONS *************** **************************
> 
> 
> 1 is already enabled WiFi
> ...

Click to collapse



cache and data must be unmount?


----------



## Pdrohb (Aug 12, 2015)

Victrim said:


> i dont know. I only paste link from Pdrohb for everyone , he send me those links on PM.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you have to make a backup because the Rom have errors even


----------



## Kombuk (Aug 13, 2015)

Pdrohb said:


> ********************************** CORRECTIONS *************** **************************
> 
> 
> 1 is already enabled WiFi
> ...

Click to collapse



You instaled cyanogen ? I cant it recognize my phone like "." instead of "y530". I dont know why.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pdrohb (Aug 13, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> You instaled cyanogen ? I cant it recognize my phone like "." instead of "y530". I dont know why.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



if my device is installed but HUAWEI Y530-U051. I have not tested for U00 version


----------



## Victrim (Aug 13, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> You instaled cyanogen ? I cant it recognize my phone like "." instead of "y530". I dont know why.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I install on my Y530-U00. And it works.


it have many bugs. 
1. No access to google play store
2. I cant go to CWM. It stops on logo.
3. No camera.
4. Maybe something else. 

Now i do a dload and go back to normal soft to make my phone work xd


----------



## Pdrohb (Aug 13, 2015)

*how to install the latest version of Xposed Huawei Y530*

You can now install the latest version of Xposed on this device.
just they have to go to root / system / build, prop system and find the following.

ro.config.hwtheme = 2

change the value 2-0 in such a way as to haci

ro.config.hwtheme = 0

store, we restart the device and you can install the latest version of Xposed

pd: I have several things to share but not for long do not do now.
I have a player that improves the quality and sound of our devices.
CM12 have the launcher of widgets to get a better look.
I have an apk to create swap files (For me it is much better than ram expander)
and much more...

sorry for my English, my original language is Spanish.


----------



## nacora (Aug 13, 2015)

*Hi Iceman*



IcemanSR said:


> Bootloader unlock here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81
> 
> recovery boot:
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I do the simunlock


----------



## PieroV (Aug 13, 2015)

Victrim said:


> post: taringa.net/posts/celulares/18844414/Kitkat-4-4-4-Huawei-Ascend-Y530-U051.html
> is in spanish.
> 
> Rom: mega.nz/#!rZRygBgB!PLWKmbKOi45WUIG9Zt4p48Ht1Cuv02mx_5jg-pD2xnw

Click to collapse



Hi man, thanks!
Is call sound working? Because it seems EloyGomez's build we were testing some months ago...


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kombuk (Aug 13, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi man, thanks!
> Is call sound working? Because it seems EloyGomez's build we were testing some months ago...

Click to collapse



Hi Piero. Do you know why when i want to install cyanogenmod it recognize my phone like "." 

THIS PACKAGE IS FOR Y530, THIS DEVICE IS .

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (Aug 13, 2015)

@PieroV sound in call i believe , not work


----------



## PieroV (Aug 13, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Hi Piero. Do you know why when i want to install cyanogenmod it recognize my phone like "."
> 
> THIS PACKAGE IS FOR Y530, THIS DEVICE IS .
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The device type is embedded in recovery image. What recovery are you using?



ciubi93 said:


> @PieroV sound in call i believe , not work

Click to collapse



Thanks!
There's stil this problem we can't solve and it's a pity, because EloyGomez was the closest to have a working ROM.
Sadly he doesn't reply on his forums, neither to PMs...


----------



## Kombuk (Aug 13, 2015)

PieroV said:


> The device type is embedded in recovery image. What recovery are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im using Cwm recovery 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Aug 13, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Im using Cwm recovery
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok, but what one? I mean, my build or other builds?


----------



## Kombuk (Aug 13, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Ok, but what one? I mean, my build or other builds?

Click to collapse



I found that build on page 72 on this thread. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Aug 13, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I found that build on page 72 on this thread.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use this one, plese: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M


----------



## ciubi93 (Aug 13, 2015)

@PieroV here îs the original post.  http://m.taringa.net/posts/celulares/18844414/kitkat-4-4-4-Huawei-Ascend-Y530-U051.html

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




PieroV said:


> Use this one, plese: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M

Click to collapse



That cwm still have the bug ,( when is off and put the charger in he enter in cwm ??)


----------



## Kombuk (Aug 13, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Use this one, plese: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M

Click to collapse



I tried but still dont work  i will try to google.


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 13, 2015)

@ciubi93 
I have the same bug with CWM while the phone is charging.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm still heavily busy with my game, I hope you understand, I have some publishing issues and in a few days I'll get back to work. Sorry all.


----------



## moin83 (Aug 17, 2015)

*Shaik Moinuddin*

Hi I have purchased a huawei y530 mobile phone from saudi arabia but its motherboard has been damaged due to short circuit. here in india it is not repairble.so please advice me on this,


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 17, 2015)

@moin83
Advice on what?
As far as I know the motherboard (like the display) is almost the same price like a new phone.
So my advice is to buy a new phone.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi everyone. Day after tomorrow (in 2 days) (21.08), I'll make the first flashable kernel, however with no modifications. If that works, I'll place the smartass V2 and some tweaks with "menuconfig". The only thing is I need a good tester capable of flashing and reverting if it doesn't work, which means someone who knows around the phone as good as I, nothing special. If someone is ready, I'll be glad to make it. 

Thank you.


----------



## DJDucksta (Aug 19, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> Hi everyone. Day after tomorrow (in 2 days) (21.08), I'll make the first flashable kernel, however with no modifications. If that works, I'll place the smartass V2 and some tweaks with "menuconfig". The only thing is I need a good tester capable of flashing and reverting if it doesn't work, which means someone who knows around the phone as good as I, nothing special. If someone is ready, I'll be glad to make it.
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Im happy to help test as i am reasonably competent and have recovered numerous times already. Also I have 2 y530s and can afford to brick 1 of them (The company I work for provides them for work use and I have repaired 1 that was taken out of service) Only thing is it may take a day or 2 to get 2

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VisualTech48 (Aug 19, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> Im happy to help test as i am reasonably competent and have recovered numerous times already. Also I have 2 y530s and can afford to brick 1 of them (The company I work for provides them for work use and I have repaired 1 that was taken out of service) Only thing is it may take a day or 2 to get 2
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you DJDucksta, I'll be sending an either a BOOT.IMG to flash or a flashable zip of the kernel in 2 days. We will work on it until it works, which could be that same day or a few days more. Running an Linux emulator is hard for my pc that is why all of this delays were as much as my game being too. 

Till the day after tomorrow, Cheers!


----------



## filipchoche (Aug 21, 2015)

SpartanB37 said:


> Where you downloaded B515 rom ?

Click to collapse



I may send you a link but it sucks... its nothing better..


----------



## Juro.janosik (Aug 21, 2015)

filipchoche said:


> I may send you a link but it sucks... its nothing better..

Click to collapse



Try towel root. Than download from http://www83.zippyshare.com/v/cxze6bzB/file.htm kingroot. It should work, if not, try again dload 
http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31021&version=54820&siteCode=rs



AND 1 QUESTION
Can somebody know WHY the thread about CM11 is now deleted??????? 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/celulares/18844414/Kitkat-4-4-4-Huawei-Ascend-Y530-U051.html


----------



## Animu619 (Aug 21, 2015)

filipchoche said:


> I may send you a link but it sucks... its nothing better..

Click to collapse



No true, I changed from B512 to B515 and I got a huge boost in speed and stability. It may not be perfect, but it's way better. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




SpartanB37 said:


> Where you downloaded B515 rom ?

Click to collapse



Go to page 201, there's CENTSOARER's post with the link and steps to flash it. 

If his link doesn't work contact me and I'll send you one from my Mega folder. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey, i found in build.prop line 
ro.config.low_ram=true
can someone tell me what will happen when it will be changed to false? It can brick phone or not?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 22, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Hey, i found in build.prop line
> ro.config.low_ram=true
> can someone tell me what will happen when it will be changed to false? It can brick phone or not?

Click to collapse



I changed it some time ago. I do not know details but performance decreases noticeably with and without swap. Moreover, it has nothing to do with zRAM which is not supported by our default kernel. But answering  your other question, it won't brick your phone, it just will become rather unusable.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## filipchoche (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey  

I have B515 rom i want to install centoasser modded rom so...
1. Can you send me a link of someone better because i found one od page 201 but i dont know is that a last release?
2. I tried to install that rom.. 
2.1 I install rom menager(clockworkmod)
2.2 My phone is rooted
2.3 My phone is unlocked
2.4 i downloaded rom and i put in roght folder 
 AND when i try to "reboot into recovery" my phone reboots and gets me to Android recovery mode..

What am i missing here?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Aug 22, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys. Another modded firmware. Just uncompress the date named folder inside sdcard/clockworkmod/backup and install as a backup. You can install system-only using advanced restore option + wipe dalvik.
> 
> The highlights are little and the principle is to keep it minimal and open source:
> 1. No live wallpapers at all
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I have install your firmware but i can't install Xposed 2.6 or later.
After install the framework and reboot, the installer don't show the installed version, and ask me if i want to install the framework
The Xposed 2.5 works but some good module work only with 2.6 or 2.7. Fix for this?
Sorry for the bad english and thank you for help


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 22, 2015)

@filipchoche 
You need custom recovery too.
Here is a  guide-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#Installing_CWM

@SpartanB37
There are 2 fixes for this: (Xposed 2.6 is working without a problem on my phone btw)
1) Go to Xposed Settings and check "Disabled resource hooks"  then try again to install Xposed via Classical way (with this method you will lose theming support)
2) With Root Explorer you need to edit the build.prop file (Location is: /system/build.prop); edit the line ro.config.hwtheme" and instead of 2 use 0 (you will lose Huawei Themes)


----------



## ako9 (Aug 22, 2015)

SpartanB37 said:


> Hi, I have install your firmware but i can't install Xposed 2.6 or later.
> After install the framework and reboot, the installer don't show the installed version, and ask me if i want to install the framework
> The Xposed 2.5 works but some good module work only with 2.6 or 2.7. Fix for this?
> Sorry for the bad english and thank you for help

Click to collapse



you need to use 2.5 version of xposed


----------



## SpartanB37 (Aug 22, 2015)

2 second fix work! Thank you

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Diverti (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi! Anyone tried this "G630 OTA Package from EloyGomez can be downloaded from here: https://mega.co.nz/#!UsgRUDQZ!RAEOWtaHDWcPD3x3hUdI0Vd-cFKSKd2PdZ4vRAxRPMs ." 
I'm confused if this work on Hw y530-u00 .. b508


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 22, 2015)

It will work but with some bugs: like camera not working.
Always make sure that you have a stable backup before you do anything to your phone.


----------



## Diverti (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## SpartanB37 (Aug 23, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hello boys and girls.
> It took some time but finally, thanks mostly to the previous work made by crazytiti with the Phicomm C230, I can release this CWM recovery image, tested with a Huawei Y530-U051 device, firmware B185. As always, this is released AS IS with the best intention for you to *TEST*, but no warranty at all. It's a CWM v6.0.5.1, before you flash, test with "fastboot boot recovery.img", if you think it's OK to rely on it you can flash it with "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". Make a backup as complete as you can and please don't blame me for nothing that can happen to your phones. I repeat (once again) I am no developer, so if you distrust me, you better obey your guts.
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> Now, THE LINK: https://mega.co.nz/#!X9NxxCxZ!SxJ6tIODCB76YqRtCztwAwyL4Vn-mbY1bUpOMqRbIMI
> ...

Click to collapse



It work but when I shutdown the phone and plug in the chargers, the phone turn on in recovery mode and I can't shutdown.
Solution?
Sorry for the bad english, I'm Italian


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 23, 2015)

Is it a known bug.  From CWM choose Restart/Reboot Device and your phone will boot normally.


----------



## ciubi93 (Aug 24, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=pYz0kUDKqmQ.  Here is sensor solve for speedup cm11]
Here is a site with unofficial rom for y530 http://speedup.v90.us/index.php?board=2.0
You can try that rom

I'm not test that


----------



## Juro.janosik (Aug 24, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=pYz0kUDKqmQ.  Here is sensor solve for speedup cm11]
> Here is a site with unofficial rom for y530 http://speedup.v90.us/index.php?board=2.0
> You can try that rom
> 
> I'm not test that

Click to collapse



Can you copy link to download? I dont want to create another account. I speak only polish and english. I dont understand anything from this site.
And if you can copy also info about this ROM. Thx.


----------



## yohanko (Aug 24, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys. Another modded firmware. Just uncompress the date named folder inside sdcard/clockworkmod/backup and install as a backup. You can install system-only using advanced restore option + wipe dalvik.
> 
> The highlights are little and the principle is to keep it minimal and open source:
> 1. No live wallpapers at all
> ...

Click to collapse



Two questions about this :
Can this rom be installed without CWM? 
Aaaand can it be installed over B189? 

Thanks


----------



## Juro.janosik (Aug 24, 2015)

yohanko said:


> Two questions about this :
> Can this rom be installed without CWM?
> Aaaand can it be installed over B189?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



No. This is nandroid backup. You can only install it with CWM. Our recovery dosent support backups.
Nandroid backup you can flash on every roms.


----------



## Pdrohb (Aug 25, 2015)

*Rom cm11*

Hello, here I bring another contribution on CM11 developed by the group of Latin America facebook Huawei Ascend Y530. there are two options. the first is developed by Fercho skate. (CAMERA DOES) and some bug fixes. based on the work of Eloy Gomez.

(WORK CALL)
http://www.mediafire.com/download/476thko3ifyxul9/LS-KK-MileStone-3.2-u8951-07-10-14.zip

And this was developed by dantefx
(CAMERA WORK)
https://mega.nz/#F!EBwwSTjY!8VlgZoEWpTJtAoYSp2NO1A
(the link will appear in multiple folders. Escongen the second option.)

I hope and xda developers can join the two and make a run for haci perfectly.

Click the button thanks


----------



## yohanko (Aug 25, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> No. This is nandroid backup. You can only install it with CWM. Our recovery dosent support backups.
> Nandroid backup you can flash on every roms.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info. 

I was trying to install that modded rom thru cwm, but I can't even install CWM. 
Every time I root my phone doesn't recognize internal storage and now nandroid app doesn't recognize my sd card 
(which is working perfectly) , so it can't find recovery.img on my sd card and I can't copy recovery.img anywhere else. 
Now i don't know could I install cwm using fastboot 'cause I probably can't do a backup with nandroid. 


Having less and less patience with this phone.


----------



## DJDucksta (Aug 25, 2015)

yohanko said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I was trying to install that modded rom thru cwm, but I can't even install CWM.
> Every time I root my phone doesn't recognize internal storage and now nandroid app doesn't recognize my sd card
> ...

Click to collapse



Root is not required to flash CWM. All that u need is unlocked bootloader and then flash via ADB/Fastboot. check out the y530 wiki if u need to know how. 

The best way 2 root is 2 then use CWM to restore 1 of Centsoarer's b515 modded Roms that can in this forum

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 26, 2015)

yohanko said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I was trying to install that modded rom thru cwm, but I can't even install CWM.
> Every time I root my phone doesn't recognize internal storage and now nandroid app doesn't recognize my sd card
> ...

Click to collapse



Your problem might be derived from SuperSU management of su binary. One solution is to change your superuser app to Kinguser and update to Kinguser's su binary from the app's GUI, once done this try again, otherwise, you can install CWM using fastboot, too.

PS. Yes, the Y530 is a pain in the a$$. They should put a warning in the stores right next to the device "not for developers, do not bother".


----------



## SpartanB37 (Aug 26, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hello boys and girls.
> It took some time but finally, thanks mostly to the previous work made by crazytiti with the Phicomm C230, I can release this CWM recovery image, tested with a Huawei Y530-U051 device, firmware B185. As always, this is released AS IS with the best intention for you to *TEST*, but no warranty at all. It's a CWM v6.0.5.1, before you flash, test with "fastboot boot recovery.img", if you think it's OK to rely on it you can flash it with "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". Make a backup as complete as you can and please don't blame me for nothing that can happen to your phones. I repeat (once again) I am no developer, so if you distrust me, you better obey your guts.
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> Now, THE LINK: https://mega.co.nz/#!X9NxxCxZ!SxJ6tIODCB76YqRtCztwAwyL4Vn-mbY1bUpOMqRbIMI
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
When I turn off the phone and connect to the charger, the phone boot in recovery mode.
If I turn off the phone again , it turns into recovery mode.
Solution?
PS: Sorry for the bad english, I'm italian


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Juro.janosik (Aug 26, 2015)

SpartanB37 said:


> Hi,
> When I turn off the phone and connect to the charger, the phone boot in recovery mode.
> If I turn off the phone again , it turns into recovery mode.
> Solution?
> PS: Sorry for the bad english, I'm italian

Click to collapse



There is no solution.


----------



## Diverti (Aug 26, 2015)

Don't turn it off..

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DJDucksta (Aug 26, 2015)

SpartanB37 said:


> Hi,
> When I turn off the phone and connect to the charger, the phone boot in recovery mode.
> If I turn off the phone again , it turns into recovery mode.
> Solution?
> PS: Sorry for the bad english, I'm italian

Click to collapse



This is a known bug with all current versions of CWM for this fone

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yohanko (Aug 26, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> Root is not required to flash CWM. All that u need is unlocked bootloader and then flash via ADB/Fastboot. check out the y530 wiki if u need to know how.
> 
> The best way 2 root is 2 then use CWM to restore 1 of Centsoarer's b515 modded Roms that can in this forum
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I read about flashing via fastboot but I thought that it was easier to do everything with nandroid. Guess not. 
I'm not a "heavy" user. I don't even use mobile data ( here in Croatia) 'cause it sucks bigtime, I don't play games, haven't got a google acount on that phone, I erased all googleware and similar unnecessary apps and my B189 rom isn't that bad now - so I don't know is the modded b515 worth the hustle.
The biggest problem is that  this phone is really eating my nerves so I don't think I'll do anything with it other than smash it. 



CENTSOARER said:


> Your problem might be derived from SuperSU management of su binary. One solution is to change your superuser app to Kinguser and update to Kinguser's su binary from the app's GUI, once done this try again, otherwise, you can install CWM using fastboot, too.
> 
> PS. Yes, the Y530 is a pain in the a$$. They should put a warning in the stores right next to the device "not for developers, do not bother".

Click to collapse



They shouldn't sell it. They should give it as a punishment to bad kids.


----------



## DJDucksta (Aug 26, 2015)

yohanko said:


> I read about flashing via fastboot but I thought that it was easier to do everything with nandroid. Guess not.
> I'm not a "heavy" user. I don't even use mobile data ( here in Croatia) 'cause it sucks bigtime, I don't play games, haven't got a google acount on that phone, I erased all googleware and similar unnecessary apps and my B189 rom isn't that bad now - so I don't know is the modded b515 worth the hustle.
> The biggest problem is that  this phone is really eating my nerves so I don't think I'll do anything with it other than smash it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant speak directly as to b189 as i upgraded from b181 but i can say that i found b515 a bit faster and much more stable. The main benefit I found tho was the ability to use SuperSu instead of KingUser without losing SD access

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Aug 26, 2015)

Pdrohb said:


> Hello, here I bring another contribution on CM11 developed by the group of Latin America facebook Huawei Ascend Y530. there are two options. the first is developed by Fercho skate. (CAMERA DOES) and some bug fixes. based on the work of Eloy Gomez.
> 
> (WORK CALL)
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/476thko3ifyxul9/LS-KK-MileStone-3.2-u8951-07-10-14.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi man!
The mediafire link seems to be for G510, are you sure it is for Y530?

The second link is indeed based on EloyGomez's work. I haven't tried it, yet.
From the files it contains Gapps, my WLAN fix, and some modifications to build.prop which make me things phone calls are working...


----------



## Pdrohb (Aug 26, 2015)

error


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 26, 2015)

Pdrohb said:


> error

Click to collapse





PieroV said:


> Hi man!
> The mediafire link seems to be for G510, are you sure it is for Y530?
> 
> The second link is indeed based on EloyGomez's work. I haven't tried it, yet.
> From the files it contains Gapps, my WLAN fix, and some modifications to build.prop which make me things phone calls are working...

Click to collapse



It contains Google Keyboard and Play Store only as system apps. It contains data partition files too. It is a nandroid backup, but he took a different approach to share it, this is, he configured his system to be very secure, when you restore his backup you will end up with a CM lock screen with about a 100-vertex pattern lock and no access to status bar. So you are gonna have to perform a factory reset to make it work and, unfortunately, it still lacks of sound in calls. If there is a fix for this, it is outside the system partition.


----------



## yohanko (Aug 26, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> I cant speak directly as to b189 as i upgraded from b181 but i can say that i found *b515 a bit faster and much more stable*. The main benefit I found tho was the ability to use SuperSu instead of KingUser without losing SD access
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I belive you 
But as I said  - I'm using the phone just for calls and sms 95% of time. 
Other 5% is rocket player, sofascore and cm browser just for one tech web page (over wifi). 

I would rather smash it with a hammer than torture myself with unlocking the bootloader. 

B189 has some strange mailfunctions. Themes are not working, root or no root, and homescreen swithching effects are terrible. (alternative launcer is a must have) but I can't complain about stability or battery drain (even if there's not an app on my phone that can make it stop working or drain battery too much).


----------



## Pdrohb (Aug 26, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> It contains Google Keyboard and Play Store only as system apps. It contains data partition files too. It is a nandroid backup, but he took a different approach to share it, this is, he configured his system to be very secure, when you restore his backup you will end up with a CM lock screen with about a 100-vertex pattern lock and no access to status bar. So you are gonna have to perform a factory reset to make it work and, unfortunately, it still lacks of sound in calls. If there is a fix for this, it is outside the system partition.
> 
> @Pdrohb, Can you share the link to this facebook y530 group?

Click to collapse



this new rom CM11 and is based on the work of Eloy Gomez, but since most of the errors as (the SD card is corrected, you have access to images gallery, access to play store, application compatibility, and calls work ).
The only mistake is that the camera still does not work, but because developers facebook group are working to fix it and soon will leave the rom called speedup 4.0 based on CM11 with all bugs fixed and ready to use 100%.


Mediafire link was a confusion and good for our devices.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 26, 2015)

Pdrohb said:


> this new rom CM11 and is based on the work of Eloy Gomez, but since most of the errors as (the SD card is corrected, you have access to images gallery, access to play store, application compatibility, and calls work ).
> The only mistake is that the camera still does not work, but because developers facebook group are working to fix it and soon will leave the rom called speedup 4.0 based on CM11 with all bugs fixed and ready to use 100%.
> 
> 
> Mediafire link was a confusion and good for our devices.

Click to collapse



Well, the link you provided has two backups, I downloaded and flashed the second. There are a lot of things not working there, but indeed, there are some bugs sorted out and it feels really stable (no FCs during about 4 hours messing around with it). My primary concern is about sound in call, if it is fixed, the fix does not stick after a factory reset or the backup is not including all those fixes. I registered myself to the facebook group to see what is going on there, but I recommend to my xda fellows that don't flash this CM yet, as it requires fixes to almost the same problems we had in the past (to my knowledge auto-rotation is not working, auto-brightness not working, camera not working, audio in-call is not working).

Right now I am downloading the other backup in the same MEGA folder to see if this contains all those fixes you are talking about while I wait for approval from facebook's group administrator.

UPDATE: The second nandroid backup is a stock modded ROM based on B185 firmware which apparently does not offer anything new, it uses Trebuchet instead of Huawei's EMUI launcher, but it is still bloated with Google and Huawei apps and is not blocking ads at all, it is not deodexed either. The group administrator at facebook has not accepted my request so I am still waiting. Spanish is my native language and the group is latinamerican so I hope I understand what is going on there, if @Pdrohb is right about all those bugfixes in CM11 and they are not implemented in this backup I will implement them and pack them in a nandroid backup so we all just need to flash it to our phones without modding anymore and focusing on solving the camera bug(s).


----------



## ako9 (Aug 26, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Well, the link you provided has two backups, I downloaded and flashed the second. There are a lot of things not working there, but indeed, there are some bugs sorted out. My primary concern is about sound in call, if it is fixed, the fix does not stick after a factory reset or the backup is not including all those fixes. I registered myself to the facebook group to see what is going on there, but I recommend to my xda fellows that don't flash this CM yet, as it requires fixes to almost the same problems we had in the past (to my knowledge auto-rotation is not working, auto-brightness not working, camera not working, audio in-call is not working).
> 
> Right now I am downloading the other backup in the same MEGA folder to see if this contains all those fixes you are talking about while I wait for approval from facebook's group administrator.

Click to collapse



CENTSOARER i have updated the ROM area on the wiki


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 27, 2015)

*About CM11 from facebook's latinamerican group*

I really don't know where to get started with this, but I'm gonna try to say the most without boring you guys.
They finally accepted my request so I had access to the posts where were the links shared by @Pdrohb. I must say right now that you should not hold your breathe, I mean, the user Fercho Skate, the guy who shared the mediafire link and claims he is working on CM11, I'm not even sure if he really knows he owns a Y530. The other guy, Dante FX, if we believe his facebook profile, is a brand-new highschool student here in Mexico and he claims he has fixed audio in-call for his phone, but as me and other have found out, it is not the case or the fix is outside SYSTEM partition. Dante FX said on a post that the problem or the fix is related to "boatware" (sic, bloatware??? bootware???) and has been using his CM11 for months. This second guy may be of trust. There is a third guy who is indeed making some progress and there is a legion of people wishing and trying to make CM11 work.

What captures my attention is Dante FX has been saying for months that calls are working but anyone who flashes the backup can't hear a thing in a call. Anyway, he recently stated that he finally found the problem with the "boatware" thing but he has not posted any new files. I'll keep an eye there and I hope it gets fixed anyway.


----------



## Animu619 (Aug 28, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I really don't know where to get started with this, but I'm gonna try to say the most without boring you guys.
> They finally accepted my request so I had access to the posts where were the links shared by @Pdrohb. I must say right now that you should not hold your breathe, I mean, the user Fercho Skate, the guy who shared the mediafire link and claims he is working on CM11, I'm not even sure if he really knows he owns a Y530. The other guy, Dante FX, if we believe his facebook profile, is a brand-new highschool student here in Mexico and he claims he has fixed audio in-call for his phone, but as me and other have found out, it is not the case or the fix is outside SYSTEM partition. Dante FX said on a post that the problem or the fix is related to "boatware" (sic, bloatware??? bootware???) and has been using his CM11 for months. This second guy may be of trust. There is a third guy who is indeed making some progress and there is a legion of people wishing and trying to make CM11 work.
> 
> What captures my attention is Dante FX has been saying for months that calls are working but anyone who flashes the backup can't hear a thing in a call. Anyway, he recently stated that he finally found the problem with the "boatware" thing but he has not posted any new files. I'll keep an eye there and I hope it gets fixed anyway.

Click to collapse



Thanks for posting that...it will raise some awareness here. 

I've been a member of that group for a while, and thankfully I haven't trusted the "apparent fixes" they say their roms have. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 28, 2015)

*As a note and a call for help*

I have been using the entire day to f*ck that bug in calls and I want to believe we have an error inside /system/etc/snd_soc_msm/ folder in eloy gomez's CM11.

Other hints are system_server process and /system/bin/mediaserver binary and radio (com.android.phone). I know this does not surprise anyone but at least I have some places where to look at.

Well, every time I open the Phone app the /system/bin/mediaserver process sends this "ERROR: ACDB AudProc vol returned = -19". This error repeats again exactly when I press the call button and again two other times, when the call is ended and when the phone app redirects to call history or contacts. The same /system/bin/mediaserver sends an error when you make a call "adev_set_parameters: ERROR: set parameters called event when stream out is null", this one does not repeat itself until you make another call.

Another error keeps coming out and its related to com.android.phone (radio) this refers to a list which is null (I am guessing this list should call to some file inside /system/etc/snd_soc_msm/ or an invalid or null entry in one of those files), the error says "CallDetails (PID*): list is null in setConfUriList", this error appears two times once you make a call and one more when you end it.


* Actually the process ID number

PS. So, basically, I don't think I can fix this and it must be the way Eloy Gomez fixed the radio (which I really do not have a clue what he did).


----------



## Pdrohb (Aug 28, 2015)

Dante fx is true that a child seems secondary, but for me it does its job well and is working on Cm11 and I know that soon will be released in a few weeks. I will inform all times on the rom. that will only be published on the official website of fx dante and I have an account and have had the opportunity to review all your work. stay tuned to just raise your link to the website I resubire here.


----------



## PieroV (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi, @CENTSOARER , thanks for the work you continue to do.

I've tried Dantefx's backup and I can confirm most of what you have said.
Doing a diff by EloyGomez's system (from G630 install zip), there are Google apps, a v4a mod for audio, WiFi fix, build.prop and all the links that are automatically created when installing the zip.
On the other hand data isn't very useful, and it hasn't a phone call fix, I've tried it. Disabling gesture from CWM isn't very difficult if you know the basics of a Linux shell (however there's a Google account, so I won't explain how to do that, Google it by yourself if you really want to...). Most of the data backup is the dalvik cache, another large part are apps (like Mega, PSP Emulator, Facebook messenger and others).
Last modifies have been made at end of June, no other use of the phone.

When we worked on Eloy's build we concluded that the connection between the RIL and the audio card isn't enabled, since we can't hear while calling, but the recipient dosn't hear anything, too.
Messi2050 once told me that he found a patch in kernel for Moto E for audio volumes, but I don't remember what was, I should look for it...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 29, 2015)

Pdrohb said:


> Dante fx is true that a child seems secondary, but for me it does its job well and is working on Cm11 and I know that soon will be released in a few weeks. I will inform all times on the rom. that will only be published on the official website of fx dante and I have an account and have had the opportunity to review all your work. stay tuned to just raise your link to the website I resubire here.

Click to collapse



I am sorry but he's modding a firmware. Sitll, what I really would love to see is his fix in audio call, but even his modded firmware keeps my interest up (the one he is calling SPEEDUP), not because I think is gonna be great but because there surely are some mods that could be of use and we have not done/discovered yet.

Now, if you want to build your own EmotionUI experience, find framework-res, SystemUI and HwToolbox apks in SYSTEM partition. Change the file extension from "apk" to "zip", then uncompress the files and make your modifications to the UI in the correspondent folders with whatever you use to edit PNG images (the ones that have a 480 and 854 in the name) once the modifications are done compress everything back to zip, change the file extension from zip to apk and adb push the files to the corresponding directories, reboot and there you have your custom UI.  If we have not done this is because we are pursuing a real custom ROM here.

To make those UI mods takes a big amount of time because we do not have the fundamentals as graphical designers to make it *really* eye-candy and because you need to edit a lot of little icons by hand or make massive renaming of files and file operations. So, to finish this post, I do not believe he has fixed the in-call audio bug in CM11 even when I really wish he did and about his SpeedUP MOD ROM I expect it to be kind of a mess in terms of UI consistency but I really want to be surprised because, really, this phone is not fun.


----------



## ciubi93 (Aug 29, 2015)

Here îs the new speedup mod rom by dantefx     https://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...ETZNFInHpsjjIq94lptKOro1dMigqQzkzZNsTXUC1&s=1


----------



## Juro.janosik (Aug 29, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Here îs the new speedup mod rom by dantefx     https://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...ETZNFInHpsjjIq94lptKOro1dMigqQzkzZNsTXUC1&s=1

Click to collapse



Hey. Can you tell me what is SPEEDUP MOD ROM? Its something like Centosarer (sorry if i wrote wrong nick) modded rom? But why speedup? It makes our phone faster? 
Sry for my english.



Ok. I install it. And i must say that its ****ing amazing. I love this


Ooook. I change my opinion. I cant switch main memory to SD... Browser always crashed.... This ROM is verrry nice. Like lolipop... But when i have only 60mb RAM its not enough... Nice try.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 29, 2015)

@Juro.janosik
Use Swap. This is a common problem with this phone. (i.e. low RAM) and use a light Browser like Boat Browser Mini.
What ROM is it based?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Aug 29, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @Juro.janosik
> Use Swap. This is a common problem with this phone. (i.e. low RAM) and use a light Browser like Boat Browser Mini.
> What ROM is it based?

Click to collapse



I use but it doesnt help... Even with SWAP browser crash.


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 29, 2015)

From my tests the only good browsers for this phone are: Boat Browser, Boat Browser Mini, UC Browser (because Live Wallpapers are not supported you need to copy the .apk to data/app), UC Browser Mini, CM Browser and Lighting Browser.
I use Boat Browser and UC Browser and they are working fine (btw to get better performance you should use Greenify with Xposed options enabled to hibernate apps that you don't use).


----------



## VisualTech48 (Aug 29, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi guys, is there any kernel-development interested guy?
> 
> I've been editing MSM8916 kernel from other Huawei phones (Snapdragon 410 based) to make it work with Y530...
> I think that it should contain most of the patches we need, even though they're not from the same SoC family.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still working on the kernel (issue only persist on boot, cannot boot my boot.img), what is the issue?

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

If anyone is interested, I can zip a package of the kernel source, fully working, with no errors while compiling and make a guide how to make one when I'm done with mine kernel
(meaning that the kernel is fully ready for our device with added governers, and other tweeks toolchain gives us)

If anyone likes to try, I'll make a full guide when I'm done so someone can make overclock for example?
Anyway just debugging the kernel, so we will see if this passes, I'll be sure to make a guide if you want people.

*Kernel Development:*
Only thing actually left for me, is to make the kernel bootable, which I believe is sorted out, just waiting for DJDucksta to confirm as I have only one phone, and bricking would be fatal for me and the development.
If the boot.img passes, I'm off to making governers, I/O and other tweeks to the kernel, and soon probably making the first ROM.

However kernel first, so expect (if kernel passes soon) an ROM for our phone in a month.

*Why did it took you so long?*
I am fully aware of how much this took however it's actually PITA, and a lot of work. Not to mention I'm developing my own game which is a higher priority as it is my future, and the time i spend for kernel is *1/9* of the time I make my own game + all the other stuff I got to do (living for example). Hope you all understand.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 29, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> I'm still working on the kernel (issue only persist on boot, cannot boot my boot.img), what is the issue?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course we are interested. I am stuck with a windows box full of files, but if there is a guide I could use when the right time comes for me, well, I will love to have it.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Aug 29, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Of course we are interested. I am stuck with a windows box full of files, but if there is a guide I could use when the right time comes for me, well, I will love to have it.

Click to collapse



DJDucksta gave me his boot.img, so I'll post progress here tomorrow.  I'll make a full guide for Linux 12.01 - How to start and recompile the zip I will give out as soon as I'm done testing with the boot.img. There could be an issue with flashing directly so will first try fastboot.

Will post again in 2-3 days of testing, maybe earlier if I succeed.


----------



## Doky1988 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Bootloop?*

Hi, i need bootloop fix 
android logo no need start telephone.
please help


----------



## DJDucksta (Aug 30, 2015)

Doky1988 said:


> Hi, i need bootloop fix
> android logo no need start telephone.
> please help

Click to collapse



Is it an actual boot loop? (Power cycling on and off) or is it sticking at bootloader? (Just showing huawei logo and not booting any further)

In either case, without knowing the cause (have u edited/flashed anything that could have caused this?) it would be very hard to offer a precise tactical solution.

If you have CWM installed I would try wiping Dalvik cache and if that doesn't help you could wipe user data and/or restore a backup.

If worse comes to worst you could download original firmare and use dload method to restore phone to factory settings.


----------



## LynerSU (Aug 30, 2015)

*SpeedUP now in English !*

What such am Lyner attendant of SpeedUP together with DanteFX that is the one who creates the SpeedUP,  inform them that in speedup . v90 . us In section of downloads will be able to find the SpeedUP Remastered with remarkable improvements.

I invite them to install and use SpeedUP, the improvements are remarkable, próximamente forum in English since I receive a lot of posts pidie


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 31, 2015)

@LynerSU
Can you post them separately and not integrated in a CWM backup?


----------



## PieroV (Aug 31, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> I'm still working on the kernel (issue only persist on boot, cannot boot my boot.img), what is the issue?.

Click to collapse



It doesn't find the dt image, or the dt definitions it needs...



VisualTech48 said:


> *Why did it took you so long?*
> I am fully aware of how much this took however it's actually PITA, and a lot of work. Not to mention I'm developing my own game which is a higher priority as it is my future, and the time i spend for kernel is *1/9* of the time I make my own game + all the other stuff I got to do (living for example). Hope you all understand.

Click to collapse



Take your time, don't worry


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Aug 31, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> DJDucksta gave me his boot.img, so I'll post progress here tomorrow.  I'll make a full guide for Linux 12.01 - How to start and recompile the zip I will give out as soon as I'm done testing with the boot.img. There could be an issue with flashing directly so will first try fastboot.
> 
> Will post again in 2-3 days of testing, maybe earlier if I succeed.

Click to collapse



Before you restart working on kernel, please take a quick look at this github https://github.com/xiaolu/mkbootimg_tools
Man, thanks for your work and don't worry about time. And, hey, what's your game's name? What kind of game is it?


----------



## Pdrohb (Aug 31, 2015)

because I locked the internal memory when I connect my device to my computer? (Any solution). Now try * # * # 2846579 # * # *


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 1, 2015)

Pdrohb said:


> because I locked the internal memory when I connect my device to my computer? (Any solution). Now try * # * # 2846579 # * # *

Click to collapse



No te lo tomes a mal, pero deberías hacer tus posts en español. 

El Google traductor hace muy malas traducciones. Esto lo digo observando las publicaciones que has hecho, las cuales, en partes, resultan difíciles de comprender. Además, Centsoarer o yo podríamos traducirlos al inglés porque hablamos ambos idiomas de manera fluida. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Diesell33 (Sep 1, 2015)

If i update kinguser my ram expander will be more stable?! Often my game (MKX) crashed but i don't know why...   (Unfortunatelly i rooted my phone it will be funkction very well but few months later my telephone is very slow..... ) Wht can i do?!


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 1, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> If i update kinguser my ram expander will be more stable?! Often my game (MKX) crashed but i don't know why...   (Unfortunatelly i rooted my phone it will be funkction very well but few months later my telephone is very slow..... ) Wht can i do?!

Click to collapse



Actually, I doubt so, the phone has low ram itself and in my experience, the swap isn't enough for some things either. Maybe some downgrading of graphics with GLtools would help with the stability of the game. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Sep 2, 2015)

@Diesell33
Some games are bugged and SWAP is not real RAM. And your phone is slow maybe because you opened many apps, try to use Greenify + Xposed module to hibernate some apps.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Sep 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Before you restart working on kernel, please take a quick look at this github https://github.com/xiaolu/mkbootimg_tools
> Man, thanks for your work and don't worry about time. And, hey, what's your game's name? What kind of game is it?

Click to collapse



Thank you for your work too, both PieroV and CENTSOARER, and anyone else that attempts to do something better for this phone.
Time is a big issue actually, I have tones of work everywhere, so I try to do this whenever I can. 

Well for the dt, we should look for any sings of dt, in files, to see if somewhere it trys to load it. If not we have define it which can be trickey, so we need to get another sample with dt, and copy it out for there.
There can be still issues even if we manage to "detect" it as we don't know "how" it will load, and can brick the phone.

I'll give some time today, and try to start from points I pointed above.

----
About my game, it is in my signature, and its called Demented, an horror style game. Developing it since August 2013.


----------



## PieroV (Sep 2, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> Thank you for your work too, both PieroV and CENTSOARER, and anyone else that attempts to do something better for this phone.
> Time is a big issue actually, I have tones of work everywhere, so I try to do this whenever I can.
> 
> Well for the dt, we should look for any sings of dt, in files, to see if somewhere it trys to load it. If not we have define it which can be trickey, so we need to get another sample with dt, and copy it out for there.
> ...

Click to collapse



Usually we solved replacing dt.img, but this time is different, because kernel versions are different, but I haven't tried.
In any case some definitions on dt files are just different, because drivers have been updated.

A way of reducing risk of brick is just booting the boot.img file, which is possible with fastboot, using _fastboot boot_ instead of _fastboot flash_.
However soemthing else could happen, for example wrong configuration could lead to hardware damage...

I'm asking myself if Huawei has been releasing the source code that they really used, as I couldn't find the WiFi module, as I remember.
I'm quite sure they should release the source code of other parts, at least if they're requested to.
For example if the bootloader of our phone is uboot, they have to release its source code, since it's released under GPLv2.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 2, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Usually we solved replacing dt.img, but this time is different, because kernel versions are different, but I haven't tried.
> In any case some definitions on dt files are just different, because drivers have been updated.
> 
> A way of reducing risk of brick is just booting the boot.img file, which is possible with fastboot, using _fastboot boot_ instead of _fastboot flash_.
> ...

Click to collapse



They link to Y530's source code as EMUI's 3.0 source code but then the link is kernel source code. IDK if this is intentional or is just as messed as the code.

BTW, in facebook  latinamerican group are eagerly waiting for a new SpeedUP ROM based on KK, this would be SpeedUP Remastered v4.0 or SUPR 4.0. I sincerely do not trust the coding skills of the guys involved in SpeedUP ROM, sometimes I even find them kind of secretive, but I wouldn't let this news stay in there without all of you know.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 2, 2015)

I use SPEEDUP rom. Can anyone explain me this?


----------



## VisualTech48 (Sep 3, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Usually we solved replacing dt.img, but this time is different, because kernel versions are different, but I haven't tried.
> In any case some definitions on dt files are just different, because drivers have been updated.
> 
> A way of reducing risk of brick is just booting the boot.img file, which is possible with fastboot, using _fastboot boot_ instead of _fastboot flash_.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I can say that did a horrible job of posting the kernel as while I was compiling I ran into so many errors that had to be fixed. Which begs the question, how did they do it then? I too believe that this is not the full kernel, like I said, can't get it to boot right. Either that or they messed up something.

We need to dig a bit deeper, about the dt and the drivers that connects it all

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------




Juro.janosik said:


> I use SPEEDUP rom. Can anyone explain me this?

Click to collapse



I don't believe you are on the right forum, as our phone doesn't have android 5.0.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 3, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I use SPEEDUP rom. Can anyone explain me this?

Click to collapse



You see, that's why I'm reticent about the work in that SpeedUP ROM. I can't say I don't trust those guys (yet), but this is a typical behavior of them. They have edited build.prop to look like that, and I assume it was completely intentional because there is no need to edit/add that line in build.prop unless your intention is to elaborate some cheesy scam to make the less advanced users believe they are using Android Lollipop when it is still Android 4.3 with a really incoherent user interface all around.

So there is not a lot to explain. You can change your android version in build.prop for a version 10 (like Windows 10 if you'd enjoy so). Still baseband version will be 01760, and the kernel will be the same version we all have (at least as major versioning 3.4). My guess is the SpeedUP ROM is based on B189 firmware but of course they had to wipe that line from build.prop (again), still we can find that B188 and B189 are the firmware versions which include the custom version CUSTC432D001.

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

But not everything is bad over there. They (I do not know if one of them because I saw this mod a long time ago) found out a way to have a kikat-like curtain of toggles with KitKat. You need Xposed framework and Gravity Box + Xperia Flip settings modules to make it happen. You just need to turn on the toggle of quick settings in status bar settings menu inside Gravity Box, then activate some toggles right next to the master switch for quick settings. If Xperia flip settings module is running (i.e. installed and your phone has rebooted) you will have a curtain of quick toggles when you expand status bar. It is something cool to have in my opinion, if you need more details, let me know.

It might be relatively easy to produce a SystemUI.apk with gray buttons for notifications/toggles for a better integration with stock firmware.


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 3, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> You see, that's why I'm reticent about the work in that SpeedUP ROM. I can't say I don't trust those guys (yet), but this is a typical behavior of them. They have edited build.prop to look like that, and I assume it was completely intentional because there is no need to edit/add that line in build.prop unless your intention is to elaborate some cheesy scam to make the less advanced users believe they are using Android Lollipop when it is still Android 4.3 with a really incoherent user interface all around.
> 
> So there is not a lot to explain. You can change your android version in build.prop for a version 10 (like Windows 10 if you'd enjoy so). Still baseband version will be 01760, and the kernel will be the same version we all have (at least as major versioning 3.4). My guess is the SpeedUP ROM is based on B189 firmware but of course they had to wipe that line from build.prop (again), still we can find that B188 and B189 are the firmware versions which include the custom version CUSTC432D001.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trust me, I can't trust them xD 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 3, 2015)

I know that its not 5.0.2  im not a normal user  
But that was verry strange when i saw 5.0.2. despite of this I love this rom. Diferent animations, of opening and closing apps. Different animations when screen turn off. Smaller font (it makes illusion that we have larger resolution). I love notifications panel, and it looks like lolipop. (but  its only Galaxy Launcher as a system app)


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 3, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I know that its not 5.0.2  im not a normal user
> But that was verry strange when i saw 5.0.2. despite of this I love this rom. Diferent animations, of opening and closing apps. Different animations when screen turn off. Smaller font (it makes illusion that we have larger resolution). I love notifications panel, and it looks like lolipop. (but  its only Galaxy Launcher as a system app)

Click to collapse



The problem is the lie, is there any need to lie? I mean, you may be fully aware it's not lollipop, but they use that rom to make less knowledgeable people think it's the real thing (maybe they're working on the roms for fame?). 

Regarding the animations and changes you mentioned, those are things I can get on my own with some xposed modules imo. I don't know if it's based on B189 or B515, but in my experience, it would be a real speedup if based on B515.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rudycas (Sep 3, 2015)

*Latest Android Version*

I have a quick question... what's the latest android version for this one?.... i have 4.3 and trying to install ESPN Fantasy Football League... and it needs android 4.4

Thanks


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 3, 2015)

rudycas said:


> I have a quick question... what's the latest android version for this one?.... i have 4.3 and trying to install ESPN Fantasy Football League... and it needs android 4.4
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



As far as I know, this phone is stuck on 4.3; I think they are trying to make a rom based on KitKat (4.4) but it's progressing slowly because the developers have busy lives, and some have more than one project.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 3, 2015)

rudycas said:


> I have a quick question... what's the latest android version for this one?.... i have 4.3 and trying to install ESPN Fantasy Football League... and it needs android 4.4
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You can try download game from the internet and then put it into data/app .
I dont know if it working but you can try. Dont install. Only copy it there. You must have root.


----------



## rudycas (Sep 3, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> You can try download game from the internet and then put it into data/app .
> I dont know if it working but you can try. Dont install. Only copy it there. You must have root.

Click to collapse



yes but how can I download it from the playstore?

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




Juro.janosik said:


> You can try download game from the internet and then put it into data/app .
> I dont know if it working but you can try. Dont install. Only copy it there. You must have root.

Click to collapse



Didn't work... thanks anyway...


----------



## Ruf123 (Sep 4, 2015)

hello everyone, I recently got a y530 from a friend, and apparently she downloaded something and now when I try to boot the device the screen says
 "Recovery image verify failed ! "
" Please update to the authorized images ." 
Can anyone help me please ? thank you


----------



## DJDucksta (Sep 5, 2015)

Not my area of expertise but to me it sounds like a custom recovery has been flashed but the bootloader has not been unlocked.


----------



## PieroV (Sep 5, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> Not my area of expertise but to me it sounds like a custom recovery has been flashed but the bootloader has not been unlocked.

Click to collapse



That's right.
You have to restore Huawei official recovery.


----------



## Kiralushia (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi-
I was thinking- why don't do a list of everything (root/roms/recovery etc) in the first page? I'm still reading everything and there are 200+ pages, I was looking for a custom rom, I know there's something based on the stock one (but I can't find it)-


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 6, 2015)

Kiralushia said:


> Hi-
> I was thinking- why don't do a list of everything (root/roms/recovery etc) in the first page? I'm still reading everything and there are 200+ pages, I was looking for a custom rom, I know there's something based on the stock one (but I can't find it)-

Click to collapse



That is a wiki page about the pone, and it exists at http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530. I will pass your suggestion to the OP author, maybe he can edit his first post to redirect to the wiki page.
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
BTW, they are promising very soon the so called SpeedUP ROM 4.0 based on KitKat. They even have published some pictures, there is no github, no code, no nothing except images of CM11 with a SpeedUP wallpaper. Don't mind the ROM, which I can imagine it will be terrible from my point of view, but what if they really fixed in-call audio for CM11? That itself, would be a great progress.


----------



## MihaiSG (Sep 6, 2015)

@CENTSOARER
IMO he is just making this for publicity. I am not really sure if he knows what he is really doing and obviously he is a faker (why you need to edit the build.prop to fake-change the Android version?).

You, @VisualTech48 , @PieroV  and many others that contributed to this thread are keeping this phone alive. Anyone with a nandroid backup, a text editor and some Xposed Modules and themes  can make a "custom ANDROID 9.11 ULTRA SPEEDUP ROM". To really port a ROM takes a lot more than this.


----------



## Dalibor43 (Sep 6, 2015)

*?*

Can somebody tell me whats better CENTROSER modded rom or this new speed up rom 3.0....is worth to install?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 6, 2015)

Dalibor43 said:


> Can somebody tell me whats better CENTROSER modded rom or this new speed up rom 3.0....is worth to install?

Click to collapse



I use both. I can tell that Centroser rom is fantastic. And Speedup rom is also verry good. It looks nice like lolipop, it have lolipop animations, but they try to lie, and I recommend CENTROSER ROM. 

*********************
I saw that speedup rom have system LIVE WALLPAPERS. I dont know is it important.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 6, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I use both. I can tell that Centroser rom is fantastic. And Speedup rom is also verry good. It looks nice like lolipop, it have lolipop animations, but they try to lie, and I recommend CENTROSER ROM.
> 
> *********************
> I saw that speedup rom have system LIVE WALLPAPERS. I dont know is it important.

Click to collapse



I don't see the plus in Live Wallpapers because it was published a long time ago how to enable them, anyway, this is a half baked enablement because the apps requiring Live Wallpapers do not detect this fix. I was including Live Wallpapers in my previous modded firmwares, but it gets annoying when Play Store stops you from downloading apps requiring them.

I have some framework-res apks with different sets of animations if you are interested. My modded firmware only tries to keep it as simple as it can, this is XDA, people here can modify their phones as they wish because here is a huge ammount of MODS, Xposed modules, compilations, apps and tutorials.

The sets were published here by @eng.stk and this framework-res are for Y530 containing this sets of animations. This is how I reccommend you to install them, if you do it like this you will be safe:

1) Watch these videos to decide the set you like more.
2) Download the framework-res apk in which you are interested, if needed rename it exactly to "framework-res.apk". Put it in your PC inside the folder with adb.exe.
3) Reboot your phone in recovery mode. Go to mounts and storage and mount system partition.
4) Go back to your PC and write "adb push framework-res.apk /system/framework/" (enter).
5) Once pushed the file, go to your phone, unmount system partition.
6) Wipe cache and dalvik cache. Reboot and you will have your new animations.

PS. The animations I like more are simple but quite elegant, the framework-res file does not need to be renamed.

https://mega.nz/#!fhdVEDxL!nXJpWpzx8ep185xQH38_aHUevObBWZ5u2szpr9m27W8
https://mega.nz/#!2g92jIrJ!-mvHXDY7lRUpe8Hl6xIQXiOVwyX5MLNQAEmjUGvXQLU
https://mega.nz/#!2wNwxbIb!WXv64WgPvsZruJWcC27uz3od2BmUDaCXajXaLrNM1fU



MihaiSG said:


> @CENTSOARER
> IMO he is just making this for publicity. I am not really sure if he knows what he is really doing and obviously he is a faker (why you need to edit the build.prop to fake-change the Android version?).
> 
> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> ...

Click to collapse



I am afraid I can not do much more for this phone since my abilities for coding are just so few. I really hope they were not bluffing because this is a good hardware for CM11 and it runs great. The bugs can be fixed, but it is impossible if you can't hear anything in calls, if they fixed this we are good to work on whatever's left to fix. Again, I am hoping for a lot, I know.


----------



## VisualTech48 (Sep 7, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I don't see the plus in Live Wallpapers because it was published a long time ago how to enable them, anyway, this is a half baked enablement because the apps requiring Live Wallpapers do not detect this fix. I was including Live Wallpapers in my previous modded firmwares, but it gets annoying when Play Store stops you from downloading apps requiring them.
> 
> I have some framework-res apks with different sets of animations if you are interested. My modded firmware only tries to keep it as simple as it can, this is XDA, people here can modify their phones as they wish because here is a huge ammount of MODS, Xposed modules, compilations, apps and tutorials.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have to agree on you CENTSOARER, your lack of skill does not mean you are fake, actually any contribution to this phone is a huge +, however posting 5.0 version just by changing the build.prop is not that good. It gives people false hope that they have a better android version (if you did this at all, I'm not sure, as I don't see evidence currently?) on the other hand I'm quite absent a few days, as I need to make this boot.img work, and as it doesn't work fully, I'm seriously doubting huwaei on posting this as the real kernel source.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kiralushia (Sep 7, 2015)

is Centsoarer's rom the one in the wiki? I'd like to know if it has init.d support, I want to install something like mounts2sd, the phone keeps telling me that's full but I haven't installed anything... ;_;


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 7, 2015)

Kiralushia said:


> is Centsoarer's rom the one in the wiki? I'd like to know if it has init.d support, I want to install something like mounts2sd, the phone keeps telling me that's full but I haven't installed anything... ;_;

Click to collapse



That has to be supported by the kernel and my firmware is just a slimed modded version of the same firmware. Long story short, firmware has a kernel without init.d support, hence, my modded firmware has no init.d support. 
Nevertheless, you can configure Link2SD to accomplish that function you describe in whatever configuration/firmware you have, provided you have a second partition in SD card to send everything there. About init.d support, there are several apps in Play Store that can emulate this functionality, just search for "init.d". I, personally, use SManager to execute some scripts right after boot-to-launcher.


----------



## Kiralushia (Sep 7, 2015)

I remember Link2sd only create links in the sd partition, I was looking for the script that uses the sd-ext as internal storage- and it needs init.d support
I know there are many apps, I tried on my galaxy s2 plus but I had many problems and I had to install cm11- I only hope universal init.d works on the Huawei (I can't test it right now, it's my bf phone and I'll try it next week)  does someone knows what app/script/something for init.d support completely works on this phone??


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 8, 2015)

Kiralushia said:


> I remember Link2sd only create links in the sd partition, I was looking for the script that uses the sd-ext as internal storage- and it needs init.d support
> I know there are many apps, I tried on my galaxy s2 plus but I had many problems and I had to install cm11- I only hope universal init.d works on the Huawei (I can't test it right now, it's my bf phone and I'll try it next week)  does someone knows what app/script/something for init.d support completely works on this phone??

Click to collapse



Well, Link2SD creates symlinks in your internal memory which redirects to the real files in your second partition. If you want to install a lot of big apps this is your way to go, the only limitation would be the data partition size and the second partition,seriously, you could never fill your data partition with symlinks and the second partition can be as large as your SD card allows it. Okay, I may be exagerating, but it truly frees a lot of data space.

Anyway, I don't want to insist as if I was Link2SD's developer, so it is up to you. Unfortunately, I do not know if any other alternative would work on the Y530, if you find one, please come back and share your knowledge.

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Just to be clear, one symlink is less than 1 KB (in data partition) and can redirect to Swiftkey.apk, which is like 40 MB (in second partition). So for ten apps with, say, 300 MB, you save like 299.9 MB in data partition.


----------



## Kiralushia (Sep 8, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Well, Link2SD creates symlinks in your internal memory which redirects to the real files in your second partition. If you want to install a lot of big apps this is your way to go, the only limitation would be the data partition size and the second partition,seriously, you could never fill your data partition with symlinks and the second partition can be as large as your SD card allows it. Okay, I may be exagerating, but it truly frees a lot of data space.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to insist as if I was Link2SD's developer, so it is up to you. Unfortunately, I do not know if any other alternative would work on the Y530, if you find one, please come back and share your knowledge.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



actually I don't want to install so much apps, but one of them has 500~700mb data, and the apk is only 50mb, so there's my problem...


----------



## Ernest Ndauka (Sep 8, 2015)

My Huawei Y530 show me android when I switched on!! How can I solve this message


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 8, 2015)

Ernest Ndauka said:


> My Huawei Y530 show me android when I switched on!! How can I solve this message

Click to collapse



But... Where is the problem????


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 9, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> But... Where is the problem????

Click to collapse



I think he means it's in a boot loop, or that it's entering recovery mode on boot, or something like that. 

Well, I guess he finds it unusual to get an android screen on boot because, for example, my phone shows Huawei animation, then Carrier logo animation; anyway, I honestly don't know what the cause was. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Sep 10, 2015)

hey! 
i want to change my boot animation, but i am scared of getting my huawei boot looped.
can somebody explain to me how to do it ?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 10, 2015)

Just a quick update. The guys at facebook say we will have CM11 (well they call it SpeedUP CM11), on September 16th. I have heard things like these before, but they now have a dead line. We will see. Do not hold your breath.


----------



## Kiralushia (Sep 10, 2015)

omg omg omg is it real?? I can only install the rom until september 17th, then I'll come back home and I won't visit my friend for many months- ;_;
Also people you know if the phone recognize the ext4 partition?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 10, 2015)

Kiralushia said:


> omg omg omg is it real?? I can only install the rom until september 17th, then I'll come back home and I won't visit my friend for many months- ;_;
> Also people you know if the phone recognize the ext4 partition?

Click to collapse



Yes, it has ext4 support (system is ext4). The other thing IDK, those guys are pretty elusive and they get angry when questioned -_-.


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 11, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yes, it has ext4 support (system is ext4). The other thing IDK, those guys are pretty elusive and they get angry when questioned -_-.

Click to collapse



Hope it's for real, even if I'm 99% doubtful of them. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Can you give me the link of CM11*

can you tell me what works and what does not


----------



## Dalibor43 (Sep 12, 2015)

@JuanDxD24  CM11 is not released yet 16.9.2015. will be released.You can try CENTROSER modeed rom.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 12, 2015)

Dalibor43 said:


> @JuanDxD24  CM11 is not released yet 16.9.2015. will be released.You can try CENTROSER modeed rom.

Click to collapse



There was a CM11, I have it but not install. And there was many bugs and many thinks not work.


----------



## Diverti (Sep 12, 2015)

I wrote to Huawei for unlock code, i got this in the email: 

"
Dear Customer,
Thank you for contacting Huawei device.
Please apply the unlock code in our website
http://emui.huawei.com/en/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=list.
Once again thank you for contacting Huawei device.
Best Regards.
Huawei Device Customer Care Team.
"
I hope someone find it useful..

Sent from my Xperia S nAOSP 5.1 with XDA mobile app.
Hit 'Thanks' if you liked my anwser or i helped


----------



## Dalibor43 (Sep 12, 2015)

@Juro.janosik  That's not CM11 its modded version like a CENTOSAER rom..


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 12, 2015)

Dalibor43 said:


> @Juro.janosik  That's not CM11 its modded version like a CENTOSAER rom..

Click to collapse



You mean this https://mega.nz/#!rZRygBgB!PLWKmbKOi45WUIG9Zt4p48Ht1Cuv02mx_5jg-pD2xnw ? It fake CM11 again? Than why when i flash it i have CM11 account, CM11 menu and settings, and everything like in CM11?


----------



## Dalibor43 (Sep 12, 2015)

@Juro.janosik  You are right sorry but this is bad version whit many bugs CENTROASER rom is still better..But final CM11 will be relased 16.9.2015.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 12, 2015)

Dalibor43 said:


> @Juro.janosik  You are right sorry but this is bad version whit many bugs CENTROASER rom is still better..But final CM11 will be relased 16.9.2015.

Click to collapse



I know this is bad version.  but there IS CM11. VEEEERRRY bad but it still exist. 

Now im waiting for real CM11. On 14 i fly abroad  and i must wait until come back.


----------



## ako9 (Sep 12, 2015)

The famous ''cm11'' that coming in 16/09 from who is made?
And is ''perfect'' with no bug and all working?Who can read something from the dev?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 12, 2015)

JuanDxD24 said:


> can you tell me what works and what does not

Click to collapse



I just thought you were a developer interested in debugging CM11. I guess that is not the case and, well, I made my homework, there are three CM11 experiments going on.

1) As a fact, the most advanced CM build is from Eloy Gomez and is available in htcmania.
2) PieroV's build is stored at google drive with an authentic KitKat kernel (I need to take another look at this build)
3) The guys in facebook have been saying they did solve all the bugs except front camera and they will release the ROM in september 16th, presumably, you will find them here. 

More recently they said in facebook the main "developer" of this third CM11 ROM is literally dead. Big surprise, still, I will wait until september 16th just to be sure, as said before, it is not like I am holding my breath, but, from what I know about these guys, they won't release nothing and they just bluffed all the way. But then again, maybe this "dead" thing is a bluff move, I really do not get this things, Facebook is not for me.


----------



## ako9 (Sep 12, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I just thought you werw a developer interested in debugging CM11. If that is the case and, well, I made my homework, there are three CM11 experiments going on.
> 
> 1) As a fact, the most advanced ROM is from Eloy Gomez and the build is at htcmania.
> 2) PieroV's build is stored at google drive with an authentica KitKat kernel (I need to take another look at this build)
> ...

Click to collapse



Wich tweaks can i install on your b515 mod?for performance and battery.


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 12, 2015)

*I'll be waiting Rom please put links*

sorry for my bad english


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 12, 2015)

juandxd24 said:


> sorry for my bad english :d

Click to collapse



read. ! Cm11 will be 16/09/2015


----------



## nicolas2200 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi guys, but are you talking about the g6 development facebook group? 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G6-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 12, 2015)

ako9 said:


> Wich tweaks can i install on your b515 mod?for performance and battery.

Click to collapse



I only use some scripts, the modded firmware includes all the binaries, if needed, to make them work. The scripts are plain dumb and drop-dead simple, they are not smart, sophisticated or intelligent at all and they only apply to the Y530, here is the pack of scripts:

1.- *dimmer:* I use this at night, when screen is too bright for my eyes.
2.- *entropy:* use it at boot, this starts a daemon which generates random data useful for apps to start, if there is no random data the apps wait for it to be generated creating a lag. Some people say this is snakeoil, but I think it actually works and there is people who thinks this can improve battery life. The settings in this script are not too agressive, I tweak them myself for the Y530 B515, they reasonably assure enough random data at any time.
3.- *ksm:* @zeppelinrox, the creator of the venerable supercharger script, shares these settings for the kernel same-page merging (KSM) feature. KSM is activated in default kernel with other settings, I found these better to reduce RAM usage. I use this at boot.
4.- *lmk, lmkdf:* These are my personal settings for LowMemoryKiller thresholds, I like more to use a multitasking profile with my lmk script, if I want to go back to default I use lmkdf. I use lmk at boot.
5.- *ondmnd:* These are settings for default governor "ondemand" to make it more responsive, your phone reacts faster when you use it, but this carries a battery penalty. I use this at boot.
6. *swap:* I created a third partition (swap) in my external sdcard (first for storage, second for Link2SD) for pagination. This script turns swap on in third partition of external sdcard (if you have a swap file or your swap partition is elsewhere then you need to modify it). Sometimes I use this at boot, but sometimes I just do not need swap, so I deactivate it.

Other tweak that is not present in my backup is MPDecision deactivation, the Qualcomm's CPU hotplug implementation. This drains battery faster but I find my device more transparent in terms of CPU management, also the phone runs smoother because both cores are always on (of course, most of the time at minimum speed). *To disable mpdecision* just rename the binary called "mpdecision" stored in /system/bin/.


----------



## ako9 (Sep 12, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I only use some scripts, the modded firmware includes all the binaries, if needed, to make them work. The scripts are plain dumb and drop-dead simple, they are not smart, sophisticated or intelligent at all and they only apply to the Y530, here is the pack of scripts:
> 
> 1.- *dimmer:* I use this at night, when screen is too bright for my eyes.
> 2.- *entropy:* use it at boot, this starts a daemon which generates random data useful for apps to start, if there is no random data the apps wait for it to be generated creating a lag. Some people say this is snakeoil, but I think it actually works and there is people who thinks this can improve battery life. The settings in this script are not too agressive, I tweak them myself for the Y530 B515, they reasonably assure enough random data at any time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for the stupid question how i can install this scripts?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 12, 2015)

ako9 said:


> Sorry for the stupid question how i can install this scripts?

Click to collapse



There are several ways but I use this:
0) Download the scripts, decompress them in your sdcard.
1) Install SManager app from Play Store.
2) Activate Navigation as Root and provide permissions.
3) Navigate within SManager to the scripts directory. Select the script you want to activate.
4) In the next window SManager will display several options. Activate SU permission (tap on the Android-wearing-a-patch-logo) in all scripts and, if you are going to execute at boot activate Boot option (tap on the gear/settings logo).
5) SAVE the settings.
6) Reboot and wait for the boot scripts to run before you start using your phone.

PS: Hey! Nothing stupid on this!


----------



## Kiralushia (Sep 12, 2015)

uhm so you're using links2sd- using that app + your custom rom how much space do you have? 
Also I hope this work http://imgur.com/a/OZebj ;;


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 12, 2015)

Kiralushia said:


> uhm so you're using links2sd- using that app + your custom rom how much space do you have?
> Also I hope this work http://imgur.com/a/OZebj ;;

Click to collapse



Link2SD Pro version can link data automatically. The free version can link apk, dalvik-cache and libraries. I use the free version, but I only link big apps if I need (currently, Spotify, Firefox, WhatsApp and Youtube), right now, with other like 40 apps installed (besides system apps) my phone is reporting 448 MB free.
Yes, I think it will work and is practical for one or two apps which won't update frequently.


----------



## ako9 (Sep 12, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Link2SD Pro version can link data automatically. The free version can link apk, dalvik-cache and libraries. I use the free version, but I only link big apps if I need (currently, Spotify, Firefox, WhatsApp and Youtube), right now, with other like 40 apps installed (besides system apps) my phone is reporting 448 MB free.
> Yes, I think it will work and is practical for one or two apps which won't update frequently.

Click to collapse



i have downlaoded the plus version and i have only the moveable apps moved into sd card and i have the all storage busy,waht i can do?the next time i format i make a new partition for swap and for link2sd


----------



## Kiralushia (Sep 12, 2015)

oh thanks, then I'll manage to do something about it- my friend only uses apps like messanger, whatsapp, facebook and youtube, and he wants that game (Love Live) with 700mb data, so I think this way (rom+links2app+moving data) we can have enough space!


----------



## ako9 (Sep 12, 2015)

Kiralushia said:


> oh thanks, then I'll manage to do something about it- my friend only uses apps like messanger, whatsapp, facebook and youtube, and he wants that game (Love Live) with 700mb data, so I think this way (rom+links2app+moving data) we can have enough space!

Click to collapse



how can do it?
i don't use facebook and messenger i only use facebook lite,and is very useful


----------



## Kiralushia (Sep 12, 2015)

ako9 said:


> how can do it?
> i don't use facebook and messenger i only use facebook lite,and is very useful

Click to collapse



facebook lite? I never heard of it! Is it good?


----------



## ako9 (Sep 12, 2015)

Kiralushia said:


> facebook lite? I never heard of it! Is it good?

Click to collapse



is a semplified version of facebook as many lightweight browser of facebook,is very ram friendly less than 10 mb,all notifications,all messages but the only flaw for me It is the lack of video player,1 month with this app i have only 15 mb of 3g data used

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

only entropy,ksm and lmk i need to check su permession and boot? for other?i don't have a swap file for ram,for dimmer and ondemand?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 12, 2015)

ako9 said:


> [/COLOR]only entropy,ksm and lmk i need to check su permession and boot? for other?i don't have a swap file for ram,for dimmer and ondemand?

Click to collapse



For dimmer is only when you need to use it if you are uncomfortable with brightness, you need su, and execute it as needed (not in boot, unless you live in a cave XD). For ondemand, you can use it on boot or not use it at all. I would reccomend you to enable them one by one to see if you are comfortable with the effect they have in system.


----------



## ako9 (Sep 12, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> For dimmer is only when you need to use it if you are uncomfortable with brightness, you need su, and execute it as needed (not in boot, unless you live in a cave XD). For ondemand, you can use it on boot or not use it at all. I would reccomend you to enable them one by one to see if you are comfortable with the effect they have in system.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me how i can install xposed and gravity box with xperia quick toggles(as the stock google toggle) and other modules without losing the lollipop UI?


----------



## albandk (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello 
Forgive me for my ignorance but I have some questions. First of the CWM MEGA link from the wiki doesn't work can you guys fix it
I have the B189 and I want to install CENTSOARER B515 rom can I  do it, is there a way to upgrade to b515. And can you show us how to install the quick toggles from xperia ?!


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## MihaiSG (Sep 13, 2015)

If you want to use @CENTSOARER B515 Rom you need:
1)Root
2)Unlocked BootLoader
3)CWM Recovery

If you want Quick Toggles from Xperia you need:
1)Root
2)Xposed Module
3)The line ro.config.hwtheme set to 0. (default is ro.config.hwtheme=2 you need to change it like this: ro.config.hwtheme=0). Btw, you will lose Huawei Themes.

All the info is in the WIKI.

Download CWM:
http://www11.zippyshare.com/v/DvCJNXOI/file.html


----------



## ako9 (Sep 13, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> If you want to use @CENTSOARER B515 Rom you need:
> 1)Root
> 2)Unlocked BootLoader
> 3)CWM Recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember that the last time when i installed xposed i losed my lollipop UI,how i can prevent this?


----------



## MihaiSG (Sep 13, 2015)

Not sure if that's really your case but maybe you edited this line ro.config.hwtheme in build.prop. Like I said if this line has the value set to 0 Huawei Themes will not work but Xposed Graphics Hooks will work.

If you want to use Xposed without Graphics Hooks (many Xposed addons that change the UI will not work) and you still  want to use Huawei Themes enable this option (Disable Resource Hooks) in Xposed.


----------



## ako9 (Sep 13, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> Not sure if that's really your case but maybe you edited this line ro.config.hwtheme in build.prop. Like I said if this line has the value is set to 0 Huawei Themes will not work but Xposed Graphics Hooks will work.
> 
> If you want to use Xposed without Graphics Hooks (many Xposed addons that change UI will not work) and still Huawei Themes to work you need to enable this option (Disable Resource Hooks) in Xposed.

Click to collapse



i installed xposed 2.5.1 and i lose the lollipop Ui from the b515 modded


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 13, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I know this is bad version.  but there IS CM11. VEEEERRRY bad but it still exist.
> 
> Now im waiting for real CM11. On 14 i fly abroad  and i must wait until come back.

Click to collapse





ako9 said:


> i installed xposed 2.5.1 and i lose the lollipop Ui from the b515 modded

Click to collapse



I think CM11 is out of reach for us. Unless the bull**** around SpeedUP 4.0 gets clear, we should start working on what we have and this is 4.3 Jelly Bean. A lot of people enjoys this flat colorful trend and the lollipop teal theme is very popular. I have some notions on design (well, as a cartographer) and modding the UI is something I can deliver, so I will pursue a flatty stock firmware inspired on flatter icon pack trying to keep the stock colors as a base and with sliding animations. Of course this is a work that could take some weeks to have on beta stage.
Anyway, modding the UI directly will allow us a fresher experience while let us customize further with Xposed modules. Suggestions, mockups, tips wpuld be very appreciated.


----------



## andr3174 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Epic wtf bug*

so i was wathcing a movie on the page gnula, it gets out of fullscreen and stops the movie, i play again from where i was but screen is all black but sound is still on, and here things start to get weird i press home, i can still hear the movie and i CLEAR THE FAKEN RAM, but nope i still can hear the movie and im like wtf? how the hell is that even posible, please i need someone to explain me im so confused rigth now.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 15, 2015)

*About toggles and loosing recent apps thumbnails*

Hi guys, I have been trying to fix this bug when you repair toggles from a recent dload upgrade but recent apps thumbnails get lost.
We need to modify /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db file with an SQLite viewer as DB Browser. It is easier to copy this file to your PC, modify it in PC with DB Browser and adb push it to the same location from where you copied it.
So, if you want to recover toolbox you need to be sure that inside settings.db you have the folowing fields inside systemex table, the correct values are inside the parentheses:


> toolBoxSwitch (1)
> toolBoxDisplayWidgetNameArray (com.huawei.android.toolbox,com.huawei.android.toolbox.ToolBoxProvider)

Click to collapse



To recover thumbnails we need to be certain that in systemex table exists this field (with value in parenthesis):


> am_capture_thumbnail (1)

Click to collapse



This database has become really important for me and mi Y530. I have found that Huawei let OEMs modify some low level settings in an easier way (maybe thru EMUI "framework"?). Anyway, a lot of system settings are stored here, and there are settings here that are not offered in UI you can change thru this database. So, guys, I would appreciate if someone can share with me his/her settings.db because I only have mine and I need to know how are they different from carrier to carrier.


----------



## rus84 (Sep 15, 2015)

https://mega.nz/#!j00igCKT!H5KR86UpePgn214049oJ-9hX9-BpqutPV3rvOfvqht0

---------- Post added at 06:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 AM ----------

Telenor RS


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 15, 2015)

rus84 said:


> https://mega.nz/#!j00igCKT!H5KR86UpePgn214049oJ-9hX9-BpqutPV3rvOfvqht0
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 AM ----------
> 
> Telenor RS

Click to collapse



From your db file, I am guessing you don't have thumbnails on recent apps. Could you fix it modifying your database as explained before?


----------



## mishuc (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi guys. I found an update for Romania on Huawei official website and i tried to update my phone with that but i get am error. I think that error is because the bootloader is locked , i have sended email from gmail and yahoo to get the unlock code but no email received( 10 days for gmail and 4 for yahoo). i'm from Romania and i use Orange and the updatw from Huawei website is for Orange Romania...but when i search for updates from phone no update found. on a forum someone tell me that update fix the game and browser crashes. is there an alternative to unlock bootloader or to make that update?


----------



## MihaiSG (Sep 15, 2015)

You can update with original Recovery (aka dload method) with a locked bootloader. What is your error? Can you send me the link to the original Orange firmware (I lost my backup and I am also from Romania).

You can find more info here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#Unlocking_bootloader


----------



## Kiralushia (Sep 15, 2015)

people!! I'm trying so hrd to install cwm using fastboot but it says "remote:comand not allowed"
I didn't unlooked it cause Huawei team told me 


> Sorry that there have no bootloader unlock code for y530-u00 items.
> By default , you can do fastboot downloading for some images directly without Unlocking bootloader..

Click to collapse



So I thought I could install cwm without unlocking it... ?_? but why it isn't working? I have usb debug...


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 15, 2015)

Kiralushia said:


> people!! I'm trying so hrd to install cwm using fastboot but it says "remote:comand not allowed"
> I didn't unlooked it cause Huawei team told me
> 
> So I thought I could install cwm without unlocking it... ?_? but why it isn't working? I have usb debug...

Click to collapse



You are done, unless one weird method works. The bootloader is still locked and can't verify that custom recovery as a valid boot option. You could try this method for the G6 L11, pasted from facebook just in case you do not have a Facebook account (original post:https://www.facebook.com/groups/huawei.g6.development/permalink/504332286392695/):


> Humberto L Tita José > ‎Huawei G6 Development
> 
> About the DC - Unlocker client and how to get the bootloader code.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck!


----------



## Diesell33 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Swap file and gltools*

Hello!

If I play mortal kombat x my games crashed (I use RAM EXPANDER with swap file), but this mistake after i search RAM EXPANDER but not running. My question how can i solved this problem?! 
If I install kingroot 4.5 my mobile and my games working fine?! Not lost my save game with mortal kombat X?! 

I USE GL TOOLS to but this game very slowly and stop it only 1-3 sec. randomly!

(MY SWAP FILE: 809 MB
SWAPPINES: 80 MB
MINFREE KB: 30 MB)

THANX THE REPLY!!!


----------



## rus84 (Sep 16, 2015)

ako9 said:


> I remember that the last time when i installed xposed i losed my lollipop UI,how i can prevent this?

Click to collapse











CENTSOARER said:


> From your db file, I am guessing you don't have thumbnails on recent apps. Could you fix it modifying your database as explained before?

Click to collapse



I have no acess to a computer with internet these days...


----------



## andr3174 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Anyone having trouble while using sd as default storage?*

So as title says im using my sd as default storage and i still have 3,04 gb of free space and 882 mb on the internal memory, but seems that is all buged because i was installing a game 450mb of aditional data and got the notification of runing out of space, why is this happening? and can i fix it in any way?  thanks in advanced


----------



## Skazzy3 (Sep 16, 2015)

So where's that SpeedUP ROM?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalibor43 (Sep 16, 2015)

@Skazzy3  I think the rom will be not realeased today.. they make this http://speedup.v90.us/index.php?topic=19.0....


----------



## MihaiSG (Sep 16, 2015)

andr3174 said:


> So as title says im using my sd as default storage and i still have 3,04 gb of free space and 882 mb on the internal memory, but seems that is all buged because i was installing a game 450mb of aditional data and got the notification of runing out of space, why is this happening? and can i fix it in any way?  thanks in advanced

Click to collapse



Your problem was explained here-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754481&page=286

Long story short, the app data is saved on /data partition and this partition is very small (only 900 MB) and all the data from system apps and user apps are stored here.


----------



## andr3174 (Sep 16, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> Your problem was explained here-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754481&page=286
> 
> Long story short, the app data is saved on /data partition and this partition is very small (only 900 MB) and all the date from system apps and user apps are stored here.

Click to collapse



so that mean no fix? 
someone needs to make an app that allows to put and read this data from sd >.<
and by app data u mean the aditional data like obb files? becuse i downloaded apk+data and put on sd of the games i have


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## MacLeod100 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Screenshot*



Olaw2jr. said:


> Installed the B189 firmware the quick notification panel has no icons, how do I get the back?
> 
> How do I take a screen shot from this device?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Screenshot : 

 volume down + power button


----------



## MihaiSG (Sep 16, 2015)

andr3174 said:


> so that mean no fix?
> someone needs to make an app that allows to put and read this data from sd >.<
> and by app data u mean the aditional data like obb files? becuse i downloaded apk+data and put on sd of the games i have

Click to collapse



No, application data=databases, settings, cache etc.
Try Link2SD, is it a very powerful app or try the free, easy guide from that link posted by me.


----------



## andr3174 (Sep 16, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> No, application data=databases, settings, cache etc.
> Try Link2SD, is it a very powerful app or try the free, easy guide from that link posted by me.

Click to collapse



lawz then something is really wrong imposible that 900mb get filled with only that... not like i have a dozen of apks instaled or something, but hey nvm my phone is all bugged anyway 
and i delete cache regularly too
also from where u see ur free space says 800mb internal and in apk management 186mb >.>
more evidence that my phone is all bugged i delete all the cache 3,7mb now i have 208mb free


----------



## bonerserk (Sep 16, 2015)

andr3174 said:


> So as title says im using my sd as default storage and i still have 3,04 gb of free space and 882 mb on the internal memory, but seems that is all buged because i was installing a game 450mb of aditional data and got the notification of runing out of space, why is this happening? and can i fix it in any way?  thanks in advanced

Click to collapse



I've got the same problem!
The problem was related to the SD.
There were 2gb free on the SD but there was really no free space. So I have backuped SD content, formatted it, copied content to SD again and magically there were 5gb of free space.
After this no more problem with space.

Inviato dal mio GT-I9105P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Dante is dead?*

I´ve waiting for that rom


----------



## andr3174 (Sep 16, 2015)

bonerserk said:


> I've got the same problem!
> The problem was related to the SD.
> There were 2gb free on the SD but there was really no free space. So I have backuped SD content, formatted it, copied content to SD again and magically there were 5gb of free space.
> After this no more problem with space.
> ...

Click to collapse



but u had the "free" space on options space mangement? becuse mine says 5gb free >.>
ill try anyway


----------



## bonerserk (Sep 17, 2015)

andr3174 said:


> but u had the "free" space on options space mangement? becuse mine says 5gb free >.>
> ill try anyway

Click to collapse



Yes there. And also on computer when I put the SD on it.

Inviato dal mio GT-I9105P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## andr3174 (Sep 17, 2015)

bonerserk said:


> Yes there. And also on computer when I put the SD on it.
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9105P utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ahn so that can potentialy fix my problem too ill try


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Where is the ROM?*

What happen with speedup 4.0?


----------



## albandk (Sep 17, 2015)

JuanDxD24 said:


> What happen with speedup 4.0?

Click to collapse



Some people say that the lead developer (Dante FX)is dead. I personally think its bull**** and fake.


----------



## Skazzy3 (Sep 17, 2015)

JuanDxD24 said:


> What happen with speedup 4.0?

Click to collapse



As @CENTSOARER has said many times. It's fake.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 17, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> As @CENTSOARER has said many times. It's fake.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What? Anyway can you give me the link of CM11 without errors


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 17, 2015)

albandk said:


> Some people say that the lead developer (Dante FX)is dead. I personally think its bull**** and fake.

Click to collapse



I agree. I personally think everything till now has been bs and fake.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




JuanDxD24 said:


> What? Anyway can you vive me the link of CM11 without errors

Click to collapse



Man, CM11 without errors is FAKE. I strongly believe that Dante FX, the guy who was going to release the "error-free speedup CM11 rom", is not dead and was just bluffing the whole time. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dalibor43 (Sep 17, 2015)

My  back button , home button and button for clear ram not working it could be maybe software problems or they just died?


----------



## albandk (Sep 17, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> I agree. I personally think everything till now has been bs and fake.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah man I think he is not dead. I've seen his fb profile he is maybe 13 years old, and I think there is no way he could've made that rom


----------



## Skazzy3 (Sep 17, 2015)

albandk said:


> Nah man I think he is not dead. I've seen his fb profile he is maybe 13 years old, and I think there is no way he could've made that rom

Click to collapse



Well I mean I ported a ROM from one device to another and made my own root for the Galaxy Tab 2 when I was 13. Heh [emoji14]. But SpeedUP just looks fake and no point waiting for anything from it. We should wait for the real developers to finish their work before we expect anything for this phone.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am running a CM 11 ROM with errors like contacts, no sound in calls, but is very fast
Sent from my unknown using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 17, 2015)

can anyone give me a link of any CM11 ROM or tell me who is working on a new Mod?


puede alguien darme algún link de alguna rom CM11 o decirme quién está trabajando en un nuevo Mod?

Sent from my unknown using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 17, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> As @CENTSOARER has said many times. It's fake.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I am no authority at all to take me too seriously, and to be clear, I did not say it is/was fake, I can't confirm it. I think there is no evidence that all those bugs were fixed by these guys (I really do not know how many of them are) and based on their previous work, there was no highlights on serious developments of a custom ROM. When I visited their webpage I saw, arguably, the most subjective changelog I have ever seen in my entire life about the SpeedUP ROM. There are a lot of people using this ROM and they have good opinions about it because it runs games better than stock ROM but, well, if you force GPU representation, yes, games run better (and battery drains faster). The 5.0.2 build.prop "thing" made a couple of guys ask for the Y530's Android 5.0.2 in facebook group. I can't help to notice this guys using very doubtful terms and a technical background that leaves you with this unsatisfied mind.  They said DanteFX was dead and later they said he was hospitalized and finally there is a message in SpeedUP forums communicating that he is alive and SpeedUP 4.0 based on KitKat 4.4.4 will be available "soon".

Anyway, I can't keep waiting for them and I have left that facebook group because, overall, they were a bit hostile and I don't enjoy that facebook atmosphere. On the other hand, the people in facebook group trust so much in DanteFX and that makes me doubtful of not waiting a little more time, but if there is a CM11 bug-free I trust we will eventually know.

To summarize, there is no (let's call him) developer dead, they are still saying that there is a bug-free CM11 running on some device on Zacatecas, México which will be the base of a soon-to-be-realeased SpeedUP ROM based on CM11, the people feeling is this will become true, I doubt it a lot, but I hope for it not so much.


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks, now i understand everything

Sent from my unknown using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Diesell33 (Sep 18, 2015)

Swap file and gltools
Hello!

If I play mortal kombat x my games crashed (I use RAM EXPANDER with swap file), but this mistake after i search RAM EXPANDER but not running. My question how can i solved this problem?! 
If I install kingroot 4.5 my mobile and my games working fine?! Not lost my save game with mortal kombat X?! 

I USE GL TOOLS to but this game very slowly and stop it only 1-3 sec. randomly!

(MY SWAP FILE: 809 MB
SWAPPINES: 80 MB
MINFREE KB: 30 MB)

THANX THE REPLY!!!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 18, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> Swap file and gltools
> Hello!
> 
> If I play mortal kombat x my games crashed (I use RAM EXPANDER with swap file), but this mistake after i search RAM EXPANDER but not running. My question how can i solved this problem?!
> ...

Click to collapse



The problems with swap files arise from the su binary compiled by superSU developer. If you use Kingroot's su those problems will be gone. If this is not your answer I have noticed you posted this twice and I still can't undestand your problem. Could you post in your native language?


----------



## ako9 (Sep 19, 2015)

i have problem with ramexpander,is gave me a error


----------



## Skazzy3 (Sep 19, 2015)

ako9 said:


> i have problem with ramexpander,is gave me a error

Click to collapse



Wow this is way too much information to let us help you.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> Wow this is way too much information to let us help you.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I am way too much sarcastic myself (shiiiit! put a grep on that logcat, man!), but come on, I would appreciate this thread/forum would be kind with all those users struggling to be polite enough. After all, I would not like to be perceived as one of those guys demanding the RIGHT question.

Once said that @ako9, try to use Kingroot instead of superSU, that may fix your problems.

@Skazzy3, I laughed a lot with your post .


----------



## süppchen (Sep 19, 2015)

*Download broken*

Hi,



CENTSOARER said:


> Now, THE LINK ...

Click to collapse



the download isn't available anymore. Can someone provide a mirror?

Kind regards,

süppchen


----------



## albandk (Sep 19, 2015)

süppchen said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> the download isn't available anymore. Can someone provide a mirror?
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is a link that  MihaiSG gave me  
www11.zippyshare.com/v/DvCJNXOI/file.html


----------



## ako9 (Sep 19, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Well, I am way too much sarcastic myself (shiiiit! put a grep on that logcat, man!), but come on, I would appreciate this thread/forum would be kind with all those users struggling to be polite enough. After all, I would not like to be perceived as one of those guys demanding the RIGHT question.
> 
> Once said that @ako9, try to use Kingroot instead of superSU, that may fix your problems.
> 
> @Skazzy3, I laughed a lot with your post .

Click to collapse



ramexpander say:mkswap,can't open (directory) swapfile.swp


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 19, 2015)

ako9 said:


> ramexpander say:mkswap,can't open (directory) swapfile.swp

Click to collapse



Could you please use this series of commands on a terminal emulator (parenthesis are notes)?

1) su (hit enter key)
2) (allow root permissions)
3) swapon -f /sdcard/swap.swp (I am guessing this is the directory of your swap files, if it is located in external SD it would probably be /storage/sdcard1/swap.swf)
4) free

From the last two commands you may get information, please copy and paste it here. Also, if you speak spanish you can try this language to provide more detailed information, I'm mexican.


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> Wow this is way too much information to let us help you.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That comment made my day lol

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> Could you please use this series of commands on a terminal emulator (parenthesis are notes)?
> 
> 1) su (hit enter key)
> 2) (allow root permissions)
> ...

Click to collapse



Cent, I got a question. What does the "-f" of the 3rd step stand for? I normally use: "swapon /sdcard/swap 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 20, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Cent, I got a question. What does the "-f" of the 3rd step stand for? I normally use: "swapon /sdcard/swap

Click to collapse



It reinitializes (exec /sbin/mkswap) the swap space to check if there are inconsistencies in page size. But swapon-android does not support this option.

@ako9, can you try without the "-f" option and post a new screenshot?


----------



## ako9 (Sep 20, 2015)

New kind of error
i don't know why, i have the swap file in sdcard 0 and name is swapfile.swp


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 20, 2015)

can i play god of war in ppsspp in this phone? and what i need to play this game?


----------



## ako9 (Sep 20, 2015)

ako9 said:


>

Click to collapse





JuanDxD24 said:


> can i play god of war in ppsspp in this phone? and what i need to play this game?

Click to collapse



you need the iso file from the game and ppsspp,but the y530 can play with ppsspp?


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 20, 2015)

ako9 said:


> you need the iso file from the game and ppsspp,but the y530 can play with ppsspp?

Click to collapse



 yes, i play dbz sb2, god of war ghost of sparta, god of war chains of olympus, fifa 15, pes 14 etc but some games like gow run very slow with the best settings

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

i have a problem, i have CM11 but it have bad resolution doesn't have contacts, doesn't have camera. uniandroid tell me that those problems are solve. is it truth?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 20, 2015)

ako9 said:


> New kind of error
> i don't know why, i have the swap file in sdcard 0 and name is swapfile.swp

Click to collapse



Try to create your own swap file. Follow this guide, I hope you can make it work.


----------



## ako9 (Sep 20, 2015)

Gave me the same error


----------



## PieroV (Sep 20, 2015)

ako9 said:


> Gave me the same error

Click to collapse



You're missing /storage before sdcard0...


----------



## ako9 (Sep 20, 2015)

now says cannot oper for write: Read-only file system


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## PieroV (Sep 20, 2015)

ako9 said:


> now says cannot oper for write: Read-only file system

Click to collapse



Pheraps are you missing sdcard0, now?
Are you using "/storage/sdcard0/swap" or "/storage/sdcard1/swap"?
/storage/sdcard* and /data should be the only writable directory, so if you are outside them the message is normal.


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 20, 2015)

ako9 said:


> New kind of error
> i don't know why, i have the swap file in sdcard 0 and name is swapfile.swp

Click to collapse



Try changing the default storage location to "sd card" in settings/storage and retry entering the code in terminal emulator. I can't activate my swap file when I have it set to "internal memory". Hope it helps. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Sep 20, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Try changing the default storage location to "sd card" in settings/storage and retry entering the code in terminal emulator. I can't activate my swap file when I have it set to "internal memory". Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i have ever setted default storage the sd card


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey guys! 

I don't know why but my phone has a weird bug. Nowadays, it randomly restarts itself when the screen is locked.

 I've tried clearing cache, dalvik cache, restoring system of Cent 3rd mod rom (that's the one I use), and even deleted many apps which I suspected were causing the error; but nothing has worked. 

I tried using the phone without activating swap, without changing the cpu settings to performance/deadline/max 1.19GHz/min 1.19GHz.

So do you have any clue? I guess my last options would be doing a factory reset and wiping sd card data, but I want to be sure there's nothing else I can do. 

By the way, the restart thing isn't really troublesome, but I always have to reactivate swap with terminal emulator (cuz I don't know how to make and set a script). 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Skazzy3 (Sep 21, 2015)

Found a way to reduce a ton of slowdown on this piece of sh*t phone. Get rid of Google Play Services and Google Keyboard 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## rac69 (Sep 21, 2015)

Phone is not the problem. It is the stupid bad android rom that is on it.


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 21, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> Found a way to reduce a ton of slowdown on this piece of sh*t phone. Get rid of Google Play Services and Google Keyboard
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sadly, some apps need play services lol... About the keyboard, true, that stupid thing kept on updating without me being aware,  so I deleted it with titanium backup. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 21, 2015)

Can someone tell me is there a CM11 already released? I was waiting for it but i cant see any link to it...


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 21, 2015)

CM11 will be release "soon"

Sent from my unknown using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 21, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Can someone tell me is there a CM11 already released? I was waiting for it but i cant see any link to it...

Click to collapse



I've waiting for it too but there was a problem with speed up 4.0 and DanteFX. They said what Dante was dead bit that was a lie

Sent from my unknown using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Sep 21, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> Found a way to reduce a ton of slowdown on this piece of sh*t phone. Get rid of Google Play Services and Google Keyboard
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



can you explain your way?


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 22, 2015)

ako9 said:


> can you explain your way?

Click to collapse



He explained it. He said you boost the speed if you delete Google Services and Google Keyboard, but Google services is important for many other apps. I do agree with deleting the keyboard tho. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Sep 22, 2015)

If you want a good keyboard app (for me is the best, very small and very resource friendly) is Perfect Keyboard. Here is the link:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=free.inputmethod.latin.perfectkeyboard


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 22, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Sadly, some apps need play services lol... About the keyboard, true, that stupid thing kept on updating without me being aware,  so I deleted it with titanium backup.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The worst: it is an app that runs on one of the highest priorities in Android system. There appears to be a trick in EMUI that may override this behavior. In settings.db you can set OOM ADJ values for apps. I think Play Services ADJ value must be hardcoded, but I will try to set down its priority through settings.db and see if this works. I doubt it.


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 22, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> The worst: it is an app that runs on one of the highest priorities in Android system. There appears to be a trick in EMUI that may override this behavior. In settings.db you can set OOM ADJ values for apps. I think Play Services ADJ value must be hardcoded, but I will try to set down its priority through settings.db and see if this works. I doubt it.

Click to collapse



It would be great if you succeed

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## messi2050 (Sep 23, 2015)

hi guys
Cyanogenmod started to support huawei snap to g620 a officially , what that mean :
Cyanogenmod will support this Huawei phone with every new android release like lollipop, marshmallows... etc
G6 4g shares the same soc / ram/ internal storage with snap to .
Again what that mean : it means that g6 4g model can get bugs free lollipop and even marshmallows with a little work 
for y530 and g6 u10 it needs to be built on linux after applying snap to patchs .
i don't use my g6 any more but i just wanted to share it with u as talented developers like @PieroV can do this work easily


----------



## DJDucksta (Sep 23, 2015)

messi2050 said:


> hi guys
> Cyanogenmod started to support huawei snap to g620 a officially , what that mean :
> Cyanogenmod will support this Huawei phone with every new android release like lollipop, marshmallows... etc
> G6 4g shares the same soc / ram/ internal storage with snap to .
> ...

Click to collapse



This does sound rather promising however i would hate to get hopes up. As we have discovered, nothing is really that simple when patching/porting this phone.


----------



## messi2050 (Sep 23, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> This does sound rather promising however i would hate to get hopes up. As we have discovered, nothing is really that simple when patching/porting this phone.

Click to collapse



don't worry it will work 100% i'm a developer and i can tell u that it's an easy job to do


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 23, 2015)

That's great news @messi2050.

Well, as I do not know if this news become finally a ROM and I did loose all hopes for a newer thing I decided to start working with what we have and re-design our stock firmware inspired by the GTK Paper theme. *For those feeling adventurous and bored* with their phones, I've been working on a MOD-ROM, this is, a heavily modified firmware. 

Remember, please, these are *pre-alpha apks*. This is exclusively for the Y530. There are things I can not modify, but if you have suggestions, they are completely welcome and I will try to deliver if I think they are good ideas, please, take your time to draw some mockups so I don't have to guess what you are trying to suggest.

To install (this is gonna be trough ADB):
0) Perform a nandroid backup and deactivate Xposed, use a default theme or no theme at all
1) Connect your phone to PC and reboot into recovery
2) In your phone, go to mounts and storage and mount SYSTEM partition
3) From PC, adb push all the apks, one by one, to /system/app/ (do not forget the slash at the end) except framework apks
EXAMPLE: adb push Settings.apk /system/app/
4) adb push framework apks, one by one, to /system/framework/ (there are two of them) 
EXAMPLE: adb push framework-res.apk /system/framework/
5) Wipe dalvik-cache (or not, I think ODEX files take care of this)
6) Reboot and perform a pray now -_-'

The links:
https://mega.nz/#!m1FhTJ6Z!5zueCjCNiUMWPtPhctfHTioQbXvdlD6KVeJKM-qet_g
https://mega.nz/#!2gMgFIxC!sfW7xXs79Z-8hBfna_KURdMIIDHBQgt4Kt8COtRDXyc
https://mega.nz/#!7gMVQYLD!KhrxiERrRydB8E_VD2ecO07a1FFydKG9xGpxTGgZPG4
https://mega.nz/#!v9kilBZC!pRMy3gQJX-6rkzeHGsCT7N7dDqz6XGRNzJ3Itq6P79Y
https://mega.nz/#!PxlClBJA!MoyXklTBQjPThNEFKyt8Y2-S5RVORqX4LC8tXggp4cw
https://mega.nz/#!y5cDRR6b!vPGTI37DX-M-zhIKJReicLDmbuE76GW7zQUHEwPczrk


----------



## Diesell33 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello all!

I would like to play moder combat 5.  I download it modern combat 5 1.4.1 but unfortunatelly it doesn't play, because it write it invalid licence. Ok i try to download with googe play but my mobile doesn't supported it. I have got huawai y530. i don't understand because few months later i played this game. Thanx the reply!


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 24, 2015)

Diesell33 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I would like to play moder combat 5.  I download it modern combat 5 1.4.1 but unfortunatelly it doesn't play, because it write it invalid licence. Ok i try to download with googe play but my mobile doesn't supported it. I have got huawai y530. i don't understand because few months later i played this game. Thanx the reply!

Click to collapse



Try to use Lucky Patcher to disable license verification.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 24, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> It would be great if you succeed
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, it kind of works but still there is a persistent service in Google Play Services that refuses to take another ADJ value. Anyway, there are still some other cool things to have with these tweaks, like a super-persistent launcher which is great if you don't game a lot. This behaviour is not for launchers only, in fact, you can have any app to be more persistent or harder to kill by system itself. Here are the results of applying the zeppelinrox's BOOM stick verifier (this lets you know about OOM ADJ values of all system processes):

```
=================================
----=== zeppelinrox's bOOM Stick Verifier ===---
        =================================

 Using zOOM Stick Mode (Quick)...

 ADJ  PID    Process

 FOREGROUND_APP OOM GROUPING
 ===========================

 HOME LAUNCHER IS IN HERE! (ADJ=-1)

 -16 1       /init
 -16 157     /sbin/ueventd
 -16 281     /system/bin/servicemanager
 -16 282     /system/bin/vold
 -16 283     /system/bin/oeminfo_server
 -16 284     /sbin/rmt_oeminfo
 -16 285     /sbin/usb_update
 -16 288     /system/bin/oem_sar_main
 -16 289     /system/bin/hwnffserver
 -16 292     /system/bin/logserver
 -16 294     /system/bin/netd
 -16 295     /system/bin/debuggerd.bin
 -16 296     /system/bin/rild
 -16 297     /system/bin/surfaceflinger
 -16 298     zygote /bin/app_process -Xzygote /system/bin --zygote --start-system-server
 -16 299     /system/bin/drmserver
 -16 300     /system/bin/filebackup
 -16 301     /system/bin/mediaserver
 -16 303     /system/bin/installd
 -16 305     /system/bin/keystore /data/misc/keystore
 -16 306     /sbin/libqmi_oem_main
 -16 312     /system/bin/netmgrd
 -16 314     /system/bin/qcom-system-daemon
 -16 315     /system/bin/thermal-engine
 -16 332     /system/bin/hwnffserver
 -16 339     /system/bin/logserver
 -16 344     /sbin/test_diag
 -16 360     /system/bin/cnd
 -16 363     /system/bin/mm-pp-daemon
 -16 364     /system/bin/time_daemon
 -16 365     /system/bin/qseecomd
 -16 366     /system/bin/mm-qcamera-daemon
 -16 367     /sbin/rmt_storage
 -16 376     /system/bin/wcnss_service
 -16 400     /system/bin/qmuxd
 -16 409     k_worker/31:0
 -16 412     /system/bin/qseecomd
 -16 416     /system/bin/location-mq
 -16 420     /system/bin/xtwifi-inet-agent
 -16 423     /system/bin/xtwifi-client
 -16 426     /system/bin/lowi-server
 -16 429     /system/bin/quipc_main
 -16 432     /system/bin/quipc_igsn
 -16 444     daemonsu:mount:master
 -16 449     daemonsu:master
 -16 456     /system/bin/charger_monitor
 -16 529     /system/xbin/ku.sud -d
 -16 533     /system/xbin/ku.sud -d
 -16 585     kuInotify
 -16 852     /system/bin/adsprpcd
 -16 977     system_server
 -16 1115    /system/bin/logwrapper /system/bin/wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -Dnl80211 -c/data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf -e/data/misc/wifi/entropy.bin
 -16 1119    /system/bin/wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -Dnl80211 -c/data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf -e/data/misc/wifi/entropy.bin
 -16 1285    /system/bin/dhcpcd -ABKLG -f /system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd.conf -h android-5b17f4771c5e3329 wlan0
 -16 3820    /sbin/adbd
 -16 3869    k_worker/31:0
 -16 3872    sh
 -16 6276    /system/bin/sh -
 -16 6282    su
 -16 6288    /system/xbin/ku.sud -d
 -16 6289    k_shell/2000:6282
 -16 6305    sh V6_SuperCharger_for_Android-Update9_RC13-For_Your_Lag_QF.sh.pdf
 -12 1062    com.android.systemui
 -12 1236    com.android.phone
#[COLOR="Red"] Home Launcher is on the NEXT line! (ADJ=-1)[/COLOR]
  -1 1268    com.teslacoilsw.launcher

  -1 2316    android.process.acore
   0 2914    sh
   0 3866    k_worker/31:10107

 VISIBLE_APP OOM GROUPING
 ========================
   1 1199    com.google.android.gms.persistent
   1 1492    com.android.phone
   1 1683    com.oasisfeng.greenify:service
   1 1689    org.simalliance.openmobileapi.service:remote

 SECONDARY_SERVER OOM GROUPING
 =============================
   2 1177    kl.ime.oh
   2 1345    com.google.process.location
   2 1374    klye.usertext
   2 1391    com.google.process.gapps

 HIDDEN_APP OOM GROUPING
 =======================

 CONTENT_PROVIDER OOM GROUPING
 =============================
   5 1274    android.process.media
   5 1679    com.google.android.gms
   5 1994    com.android.contacts
   8 1217    com.kingroot.kinguser:service
   8 1588    com.whatsapp
   8 1971    org.telegram.messenger
   8 2321    com.vipercn.viper4android_v2
   9 6311    net.daum.android.solcalendar

 EMPTY_APP OOM GROUPING
 ======================
  11 3839    com.kingroot.kinguser

================================================
              zOOM Stick Complete!
================================================
```

What is important is there are two main processes related with Play Services: com.google.android.gms.persistent and com.google.android.gms. I can change the priority for the latter (from 1 to 5) but not for the former one (1), and finally the persistent one will change the value to the other eventually, I do not know if this has a big impact on system performance as just getting rid of Google Play Services but if I have to guess, it may help a little.


----------



## mishuc (Sep 25, 2015)

how to unlock bootloader if Huawei never send the code? i have sended 10 emails from gmail and yahoo and no response. what options do i have?


----------



## CBlike (Sep 25, 2015)

mishuc said:


> how to unlock bootloader if Huawei never send the code? i have sended 10 emails from gmail and yahoo and no response. what options do i have?

Click to collapse



They reply to me to do not unlock bootloader so I don't have any code 

Enviado desde mi D2306 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tibo_Stans (Sep 26, 2015)

*Is this possible?*

Hey can we port the official cm12 rom of the huawei g620_a2 to our devices?


----------



## CrashCrash123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Has anyone managed to change DPI? I want to have 220dpi but if I do so,  Google keyboard appears very big and I can see only a part of the keyboard.


----------



## eldin_96 (Sep 27, 2015)

I changed my DPI by adding a line in build.prop
ro.sf.lcd_density=190 and somehow phone managed to run smoother, also it makes it look like a hi-res since more stuff fits on the screen.


----------



## DJDucksta (Sep 27, 2015)

Just curious, has any body started an attempt to port the official snap-to cyanogenmod release yet? I am keen to help with testing where required but my coding skills are too limited to take a crack at it myself.


----------



## CrashCrash123 (Sep 27, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> I changed my DPI by adding a line in build.prop
> ro.sf.lcd_density=190 and somehow phone managed to run smoother, also it makes it look like a hi-res since more stuff fits on the screen.

Click to collapse



I added your line: ro.sf.lcd_density=190 and now the phone doesn't start anymore. I will flash the software again.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 27, 2015)

CBlike said:


> They reply to me to do not unlock bootloader so I don't have any code
> 
> Enviado desde mi D2306 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse





mishuc said:


> how to unlock bootloader if Huawei never send the code? i have sended 10 emails from gmail and yahoo and no response. what options do i have?

Click to collapse



Try to read about unlock here http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## eldin_96 (Sep 27, 2015)

First add the line with standard dpi 240, reboot, change it to 190 and reboot again. Should be fine now

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 27, 2015)

Can someone tell me what is difference between CM11 and CM12?


----------



## eldin_96 (Sep 27, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Can someone tell me what is difference between CM11 and CM12?

Click to collapse



CM11 is based on KitKat, while CM12 is based on Lollipop.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 27, 2015)

As a matter of fact the screen resolution allows, by design, 218 DPI. I do not know why Huawei decided to use 240. 190 is a low value which will give reading problems in some special cases (like using opera mini) and sure, UI will suffer too, you may want to align density with toolbox if you use it. 

@DJDucksta No one is working on porting the Snap to build to Y530, at least not someone I know. @PieroV has not been around a lot but he was here some days ago, I am confident he will appear one of these days and he is our best shot, @messi2050 is not working on Y530, he is not even working on G630, but at least he said he was gonna port like a beta version as a last favour to G6 4G community, I really do not know if it ended in a fully working port. The guys at facebook latinamerican group for the Y530 are immature kids playing the developer, even their so-called SpeedUP ROM is dead now and "out of dissapointment" for the dead developer rumour they decided not to publish CM11 (yeah, right, everyone there still believes this bullsh*t), the truth is they are no developers. @VisualTech48 could try with this new code but he's consumed with the work in his game, which has been delayed for an ETA update or something. I am not a developer, only if none of these guys won't do it I will try and it will be slow as a fracking snail (Battlestart Gallactica fan here!).

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VisualTech48 (Sep 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> As a matter of fact the screen resolution allows, by design, 218 DPI. I do not know why Huawei decided to use 240. 190 is a low value which will give reading problems in some special cases (like using opera mini) and sure, UI will suffer too, you may want to align density with toolbox if you use it.
> 
> @DJDucksta No one is working on porting the Snap to build to Y530, at least not someone I know. @PieroV has not been around a lot but he was here some days ago, I am confident he will appear one of these days and he is our best shot, @messi2050 is not working on Y530, he is not even working on G630, but at least he said he was gonna port like a beta version as a last favour to G6 4G community, I really do not know if it ended in a fully working port. The guys at facebook latinamerican group for the Y530 are immature kids playing the developer, even their so-called SpeedUP ROM is dead now and "out of dissapointment" for the dead developer rumour they decided not to publish CM11 (yeah, right, everyone there still believes this bullsh*t), the truth is they are no developers. @VisualTech48 could try with this new code but he's consumed with the work in his game, which has been delayed for an ETA update or something. I am not a developer, only if none of these guys won't do it I will try and it will be slow as a fracking snail (Battlestart Gallactica fan here!).
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sadly I agree. I'm having some personal issues and the game with its heavy testing. To be honest I have 5 employers and I cannot just go away so easily, all take their time, not to mention the "public" thing.

I'll try to get in 1-2 weeks back, and start deving again. Currently I cannot as I'm bombarded. Sorry community. And people, thank *CENTSOARER* and others they are really trying his best, and making the phone a bit better. See you soon!


----------



## messi2050 (Sep 27, 2015)

VisualTech48 said:


> Sadly I agree. I'm having some personal issues and the game with its heavy testing. To be honest I have 5 employers and I cannot just go away so easily, all take their time, not to mention the "public" thing.
> 
> I'll try to get in 1-2 weeks back, and start deving again. Currently I cannot as I'm bombarded. Sorry community. And people, thank *CENTSOARER* and others they are really trying his best, and making the phone a bit better. See you soon!

Click to collapse



I already tried to get it work on g6 4g but i failed as i don't have the phone in my hands , i have the 3g model and it's different in cpu/internal memory and that mean i need to start from scratch and apply snap to patchs to it , btw i get a samsung j7 1 month ago so i no longer use my g6 but I'm sure @PieroV can do this work as he is very good in applying github patchs


----------



## eldin_96 (Sep 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> As a matter of fact the screen resolution allows, by design, 218 DPI. I do not know why Huawei decided to use 240. 190 is a low value which will give reading problems in some special cases (like using opera mini) and sure, UI will suffer too, you may want to align density with toolbox if you use it.
> 
> @DJDucksta No one is working on porting the Snap to build to Y530, at least not someone I know. @PieroV has not been around a lot but he was here some days ago, I am confident he will appear one of these days and he is our best shot, @messi2050 is not working on Y530, he is not even working on G630, but at least he said he was gonna port like a beta version as a last favour to G6 4G community, I really do not know if it ended in a fully working port. The guys at facebook latinamerican group for the Y530 are immature kids playing the developer, even their so-called SpeedUP ROM is dead now and "out of dissapointment" for the dead developer rumour they decided not to publish CM11 (yeah, right, everyone there still believes this bullsh*t), the truth is they are no developers. @VisualTech48 could try with this new code but he's consumed with the work in his game, which has been delayed for an ETA update or something. I am not a developer, only if none of these guys won't do it I will try and it will be slow as a fracking snail (Battlestart Gallactica fan here!).
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I got no problems with letter size while DPI at 190. Everything is crystal clear, no problems with UI, only stock launcher is not working the way it used to, but that is not a big deal to me bc I use Nova Launcher.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 27, 2015)

did you see the speed up blog? that was a fake

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

why the developers don't start to make a cm12 rom? is more harder? or incompatible?


----------



## eldin_96 (Sep 27, 2015)

JuanDxD24 said:


> did you see the speed up blog? that was a fake
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------
> 
> why the developers don't start to make a cm12 rom? is more harder? or incompatible?

Click to collapse



I think CM12 is compactibile with our device, but sice we don't have a stable release of CM11 because it lacks in some in-call audio drivers, it would be more difficult to make CM12 because of drivers compactibility issues.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 28, 2015)

ok, can i find a cm12 nightly in cyanogenmod.com of another device? just a test


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 28, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> First add the line with standard dpi 240, reboot, change it to 190 and reboot again. Should be fine now
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can you explain this in detail? I'm actually curious of how it looks with 190 dpi

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eldin_96 (Sep 28, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Can you explain this in detail? I'm actually curious of how it looks with 190 dpi
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



First add the dpi line with 240, save it in build.prop, reboot. After reboot go and change it from 240 to 190, save, reboot & you're ready to go. Simple.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Sep 28, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> As a matter of fact the screen resolution allows, by design, 218 DPI. I do not know why Huawei decided to use 240. 190 is a low value which will give reading problems in some special cases (like using opera mini) and sure, UI will suffer too, you may want to align density with toolbox if you use it.
> 
> @DJDucksta No one is working on porting the Snap to build to Y530, at least not someone I know. @PieroV has not been around a lot but he was here some days ago, I am confident he will appear one of these days and he is our best shot, @messi2050 is not working on Y530, he is not even working on G630, but at least he said he was gonna port like a beta version as a last favour to G6 4G community, I really do not know if it ended in a fully working port. The guys at facebook latinamerican group for the Y530 are immature kids playing the developer, even their so-called SpeedUP ROM is dead now and "out of dissapointment" for the dead developer rumour they decided not to publish CM11 (yeah, right, everyone there still believes this bullsh*t), the truth is they are no developers. @VisualTech48 could try with this new code but he's consumed with the work in his game, which has been delayed for an ETA update or something. I am not a developer, only if none of these guys won't do it I will try and it will be slow as a fracking snail (Battlestart Gallactica fan here!).
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Since you called for me I'm replying  , however I don't want to create expectations, but I only want to give my point of view...
Yesterday I gave a look to the G620 tree. I've seen some interesting things, for example they had some bugs that EloyGomez had, too (for example the #### string instead of the carrier).
But the most interesting thing I've seen is that they're using MSM8226 Kernel (see the BoardConfig.mk), even tough it should have a MSM8926 (see here or here).
This is good for us, because this kernel is still from 3.4, like our Jelly Bean kernel and G6 KK Kernel, so patches and DTS files should be compatible. Most of the patches could be already there, and if we are very lucky we won't have many thing to do, at least to make it booting or to make a recovery based on CM 12.1 tree. However Huawei is always a big surprise, therefore this kernel could be completely useless, too.
As regards proprietary files, there's a complex procedure, symbols must be changed to be compatible with the new system.


----------



## riccardo fatone (Sep 28, 2015)

To what extent is porting CyanogenMod? Sorry for my english


----------



## messi2050 (Sep 28, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Since you called for me I'm replying  , however I don't want to create expectations, but I only want to give my point of view...
> Yesterday I gave a look to the G620 tree. I've seen some interesting things, for example they had some bugs that EloyGomez had, too (for example the #### string instead of the carrier).
> But the most interesting thing I've seen is that they're using MSM8226 Kernel (see the BoardConfig.mk), even tough it should have a MSM8926 (see here or here).
> This is good for us, because this kernel is still from 3.4, like our Jelly Bean kernel and G6 KK Kernel, so patches and DTS files should be compatible. Most of the patches could be already there, and if we are very lucky we won't have many thing to do, at least to make it booting or to make a recovery based on CM 12.1 tree. However Huawei is always a big surprise, therefore this kernel could be completely useless, too.
> As regards proprietary files, there's a complex procedure, symbols must be changed to be compatible with the new system.

Click to collapse



Hi pierov , If there is something that i can help in it pm me


----------



## CBlike (Sep 28, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Try to read about unlock here http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530

Click to collapse



Thank you I will try that template

Enviado desde mi D2306 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 29, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> First add the dpi line with 240, save it in build.prop, reboot. After reboot go and change it from 240 to 190, save, reboot & you're ready to go. Simple.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Looks quite different I must say. Thanks, it worked flawlessly. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Sep 29, 2015)

can i install a cm12 rom of another device?


----------



## Animu619 (Sep 30, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> As a matter of fact the screen resolution allows, by design, 218 DPI. I do not know why Huawei decided to use 240. 190 is a low value which will give reading problems in some special cases (like using opera mini) and sure, UI will suffer too, you may want to align density with toolbox if you use it.
> 
> @DJDucksta No one is working on porting the Snap to build to Y530, at least not someone I know. @PieroV has not been around a lot but he was here some days ago, I am confident he will appear one of these days and he is our best shot, @messi2050 is not working on Y530, he is not even working on G630, but at least he said he was gonna port like a beta version as a last favour to G6 4G community, I really do not know if it ended in a fully working port. The guys at facebook latinamerican group for the Y530 are immature kids playing the developer, even their so-called SpeedUP ROM is dead now and "out of dissapointment" for the dead developer rumour they decided not to publish CM11 (yeah, right, everyone there still believes this bullsh*t), the truth is they are no developers. @VisualTech48 could try with this new code but he's consumed with the work in his game, which has been delayed for an ETA update or something. I am not a developer, only if none of these guys won't do it I will try and it will be slow as a fracking snail (Battlestart Gallactica fan here!).
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I set my dpi to 218 out of curiosity. And I must say I love it xD. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 30, 2015)

JuanDxD24 said:


> can i install a cm12 rom of another device?

Click to collapse



No. It can only brick your phone.


----------



## Skazzy3 (Sep 30, 2015)

At 190 DPI the notification bar slides and has additional options. Wat







Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juro.janosik (Sep 30, 2015)

Skazzy3 said:


> At 190 DPI the notification bar slides and has additional options. Wat
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea. This is strange.  how it possible. I see this..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can someone explain this??????


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 30, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Yea. This is strange.  how it possible. I see this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More or less. The firmware uses a hdpi scheme, so, when you set down the dpi it uses a different UI scheme, my guess is mdpi. Something weird should occur when setting a higher dpi because it would change to a xhdpi UI scheme. Anyway, I find 190 too low for me, but is an easy way to rearrange/change toolbox toggles and they stick when I change back to 218 or 240 or whatever. It would be nice to have the sliding thing at stock resolution. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Sep 30, 2015)

lowering the dpi have a minor increase of performance?

can anyone tell me lightweight thirdy part apps to replace the stock android apps?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Sep 30, 2015)

ako9 said:


> lowering the dpi have a minor increase of performance?
> 
> can anyone tell me lightweight thirdy part apps to replace the stock android apps?

Click to collapse



I don't know about dpi/performance ratios, it makes sense that if CPU/GPU needs to render bigger images it will need to make use of all resources available, but I think our GPU is very capable of drawing anything hdpi easily, so no need to go mdpi in any case.

About lightweight apps that I use because of functionality and low resource usage:

1) Music player = Vanilla Music Player
2) File manager = X-plore file manager
3) Browser = Naked browser or Stock Android Browser (AOSP)
4) Keyboard = Multiling or Multiling O Keyboard (the latter being the development version for the former)
5) Gallery = QuickPic
6) Launcher = (This is tough but I'd go with) Holo Launcher
7) Twitter = Twicca
8) Maps = MAPS.ME (offline maps based on openstreetmap)
9) Calendar = aCalendar
10) Notes = Swiftnotes
11) Image editor = Photo Editor
12) Calculator = Arity

Anyway, almost all of these just get the job done. No fancy design or things but functionality-focused.


----------



## ciubi93 (Oct 1, 2015)

Cane someone give me the stock browser for this phone??? Or the stock aosp browser??


----------



## ako9 (Oct 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I don't know about dpi/performance ratios, it makes sense that if CPU/GPU needs to render bigger images it will need to make use of all resources available, but I think our GPU is very capable of drawing anything hdpi easily, so no need to go mdpi in any case.
> 
> About lightweight apps that I use because of functionality and low resource usage:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




For camera what you use?

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------

i reccomend you to use the lucid browser


----------



## eldin_96 (Oct 1, 2015)

ako9 said:


> For camera what you use?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------
> 
> i reccomend you to use the lucid browser

Click to collapse




I personally use OpenCamera and I've set the photo quality to 100% in the app and edited line in build.prop from 50 to 100

Also, in etc folder I deleted folders from camera called davinci and tornado. Pictures are crystal clear and size is about 3MB for each picture.
Also I've enabled HDR by adding a line in build prop.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Oct 1, 2015)

wich lines have you added?


----------



## rac69 (Oct 1, 2015)

*huawei y530 rom modification*

Ok folks I have been working behind the scenes on further modifying a little bit the Speedup Remastered v3.1. This was started just as a curiosity for me. I have had many failures before finally today getting this to work. 
Working changes so far:
No more "your device isn't compatible with this version" [build.prop changes]
[Downloaded the latest version of facebook and installed it]
Now livewallpapers can be downloaded from the play store and installed. 
I changed the Launcher to a lollipop launcher by Mobint Software. Will test with nova launcher soon to see if that works as well. 
Further testing needs to be done by me to see if any bugs will show up. 

I am not developer but an avid fan of android. Maybe I will be a good developer some day. We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 1, 2015)

*HOW-TO set your launcher (really) persistent*

This is a must-have tweak and I hope all of you perform it without problems, you can achieve this in your Android device or in a PC but I am going to explain how to do it in PC because I think is more secure. The post is big because I am detailing things, but the procedure is very simple, you must know how to use adb:

1. *We need to copy or adb pull the settings.db file inside /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/. *You can connect your phone through USB and "adb pull /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db" or you can use a root explorer to copy the file into your sdcard. Please keep a copy of this file unmodified and copy as, lets say, settings_mod.db to your PC in the same folder as ADB is installed.

2. *We need to know the process name of our launcher.* The easiest way I know is through Link2SD (you do not need the partition thing, just need the app). Launch Link2SD, tap on your launcher in the list, a new window will appear with your launcher name in bold font next to your launcher icon, down the launcher name is the process name. For example, my launcher is Nova Launcher and the process name is "com.teslacoilsw.launcher". Similarly, you can go with a root explorer to /data/app/ and the apks will be stored with the process name, in this case, you don't use the "-1" or "-2" part at the end of the name if it has it.

3. Install SQLite Browser to your PC (http://sqlitebrowser.org/) and open the settings_mod.db (step 1) from the just-installed program, click on "browse data" tab, select systemex in the Table list. Find the registry with name "apps_set_oomadj" and edit the value so you can add your launcher's process name. If it had, for example, "_com.android.providers.contacts;com.huawei.fastboot_", now it should have "_com.android.providers.contacts;com.huawei.fastboot;com.teslacoilsw.launcher_". Of course, if your launcher is not Nova Launcher, you should modify accordingly.

4. Click on "New Record" button to add a new registry wich will appear as NULL name and NULL value. Edit the NULL name with double click and write down "oomadj.the.process.name", in my case with Nova Launcher is "oomadj.com.teslacoilsw.launcher". After this you need to make a decision, because in NULL value you have to put a number and if you put a:

-1: The launcher is almost unkillable no matter what
0: The launcher is almost unkillable but system will kill it if system or critical apps (like SystemUI or Phone) requires it
1: The launcher is killable if you are using an app which eats RAM as hell (I use this)
2: The launcher is killable but still more persistent than the average app (Huawei Launcher behavior)
 MORE THAN 2: Weak ass launcher, as all those launchers we install from the Play Store no matter you use the "persistent" feature they provide.
Once you are done editing settings_mod.db click on the "Write changes" button right downside the menu bar. Exit SQLite Browser.

5. Now is time to put settings_mod.db file back to your phone, remember, you have a backup in case something goes wrong, right? First, connect your phone via USB to your PC and reboot your phone into recovery. Second, use CWM "mounts and storage" menu to "mount /data partition". Third, from your PC write down "adb push settings_mod.db /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db". Reboot.

*SIDE NOTE:* From your Android device you can use X-plore file manager to get the settings.db file and to put it back. Also, you can use aSQLiteManager app to modify the settings.db.

*SIDE NOTE 2:* You can modify almost every process priority in a similar way. If greenify, for example, is being interrupted and it reports it like this, you can use this method to raise greenify's persistance. Or if you need your camera to be always-ready then you can raise its persistence (but don't forget you need to open it first to be persistent because it won't run at boot as a launcher).


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Help please..I'm desperate*

Hi everyone, I'm quite desperate. I rooted my Huawei y530 U00, then started removing stock apps (branded phone). At last I changed the bootanimation.zip
though now it's stuck on looping the animation!!! I tried anything! Wiping cache, wiping everything, it won't work.
I tried reflashing stock firmware from the official site, placing in in the SD under a folder "dload", but nothing works. I try to select the update from recovery mod but it says this error:
"update package's ext name error"
Again, I'm desperate. Wha the hell can I do?
Thanks


----------



## eldin_96 (Oct 1, 2015)

Jonix96 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm quite desperate. I rooted my Huawei y530 U00, then started removing stock apps (branded phone). At last I changed the bootanimation.zip
> though now it's stuck on looping the animation!!! I tried anything! Wiping cache, wiping everything, it won't work.
> I tried reflashing stock firmware from the official site, placing in in the SD under a folder "dload", but nothing works. I try to select the update from recovery mod but it says this error:
> "update package's ext name error"
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash stock rom with fastboot
Download the UPDATE.APP
Extract it with Huawei update extractor, then place those files in ADB and Fastboot folder

First clean partitions with fastboot commands
fastboot erase boot
fastboot erase userdata
fastboot erase recovery
fastboot format system

don't reboot the phone

Now do the following
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot flash system system.img
fastboot flash userdata userdata.img

Now it should be fine.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eldin_96 (Oct 2, 2015)

ako9 said:


> wich lines have you added?

Click to collapse



ro.config.hw.camera_hdr=true

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 2, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> I personally use OpenCamera and I've set the photo quality to 100% in the app and edited line in build.prop from 50 to 100
> 
> Also, in etc folder I deleted folders from camera called davinci and tornado. Pictures are crystal clear and size is about 3MB for each picture.
> Also I've enabled HDR by adding a line in build prop.
> ...

Click to collapse



You editted this? ro.config.hw_pic_limit_size ?


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 2, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> Flash stock rom with fastboot
> Download the UPDATE.APP
> Extract it with Huawei update extractor, then place those files in ADB and Fastboot folder
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer:
***EDIT** It says: FAILED! <remote: commad not allowed>   I tried all the lines. Does this depend on teh bootloader? I never unlocked my (huawei won't send me the code)
Thanks


----------



## eldin_96 (Oct 2, 2015)

Jonix96 said:


> Thanks for your answer:
> ***EDIT** It says: FAILED! <remote: commad not allowed>   I tried all the lines. Does this depend on teh bootloader? I never unlocked my (huawei won't send me the code)
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Did you boot your phone in fastboot?
Don't know if it have to do something with bootloader since you're trying to flash stock firmware.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 2, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> Did you boot your phone in fastboot?
> Don't know if it have to do something with bootloader since you're trying to flash stock firmware.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Here is my situation:
I have a BRANDED Huawei y530
I didn't unlock bootloader
I rooted it and removed default apps + changed bootanimation.zip
When I rebooted, the bootloop started. I can only enter recovery or fastboot mode. 
When I try to apply zip upgrade from sd it says "update package's ext name error" (I tried different firmwares from official site)
When I try to use fastboot to apply modifications it displays FAILED! like I don't have permissions or something.
I emailed Huawei and requested the unlock code for bootloader  days ago. No one ever replied, I'm still waiting.
Thanks for you attention


----------



## eldin_96 (Oct 2, 2015)

Jonix96 said:


> Here is my situation:
> I have a BRANDED Huawei y530
> I didn't unlock bootloader
> I rooted it and removed default apps + changed bootanimation.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Search for B515 rom and do a dload method by holding power vol- & vol+ the same time, you should see huawei logo then release keys and you'll see progress about upgrading

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## CBlike (Oct 2, 2015)

Jonix96 said:


> Here is my situation:
> I have a BRANDED Huawei y530
> I didn't unlock bootloader
> I rooted it and removed default apps + changed bootanimation.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



I have exactly the same problem even with forcing the update it says "invalid package" and the installation Failed and I tried different firmware too except for B515 can someone give us a link please? thanks


----------



## ako9 (Oct 2, 2015)

guys i want to wipe all,and after move all the apps on a new partition,i have 32 gb samsung evo class 12 micro sd,can anyone explain me how to make partition and move apps(with link2sd i mean).


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 2, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> Search for B515 rom and do a dload method by holding power vol- & vol+ the same time, you should see huawei logo then release keys and you'll see progress about upgrading
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It worked...used my old phone to copy the B515 firmware, then pressed power + vol up + vol down and it installed automatically...I now have the huawei logo boot, no more branded.
If you were a girl I would cover you with kisses, I just can say thanks.
@CBlike  I can't post the link...do this:
1-google Y530-U00 V100R001C900B515CUSTC432D001_Serbia_Channel
2- it should be the fourth result, it's from another forum

Hope this helps people like me!! It's been a nightmare for 2 days.

*P.S. now My phone works but it looks very bad, too much outdated. Also the top menu doesn't work, can I upgrade it without risks?*


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 2, 2015)

Jonix96 said:


> *P.S. now My phone works but it looks very bad, too much outdated. Also the top menu doesn't work, can I upgrade it without risks?*

Click to collapse



Can you root this one? If you can't, you just ran out of options. Before flashing  through DLOAD method such a recent firmware version (afaik the MOST recent) you should have try others like B512 just because B515 may be too local-ish and leaves you with no other options. But I guess this won't matter anymore. If you can't go on with what you have and you can"t root then you will need to face the less transited road: downgrade firmware. I know someone posted one method some time ago. 

Where are you from?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## CBlike (Oct 2, 2015)

Jonix96 said:


> It worked...used my old phone to copy the B515 firmware, then pressed power + vol up + vol down and it installed automatically...I now have the huawei logo boot, no more branded.
> If you were a girl I would cover you with kisses, I just can say thanks.
> 
> @CBlike  I can't post the link...do this:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I will try and I know it's a nightmare fortunately is not my phone of daily use and I think the B515 is easy to root as it said the wiki of Huawei Y530.

Enviado desde mi D2306 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Can you root this one? If you can't, you just ran out of options. Before flashing  through DLOAD method such a recent firmware version (afaik the MOST recent) you should have try others like B512 just because B515 may be too local-ish and leaves you with no other options. But I guess this won't matter anymore. If you can't go on with what you have and you can"t root then you will need to face the less transited road: downgrade firmware. I know someone posted one method some time ago.
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have always rooted using RootGenius, it worked perfectl on my s3 mini and on this phone with stock firmware. I may try now too, but maybe there is a better way to root it? Idk. 
I heard downgrading is painful, and sometimes isn't even possible (?).  It's like I can flash B192 firmware right? B515 works fine but Android is just outdated..can't update system. I mean, I could just use Nova Launcher to make it look better, couldn't I? I'm just missing all the options from the drop down menu, I don't know if this is fixable.
I am from Italy anyway, thanks to everyone for your help


----------



## eldin_96 (Oct 2, 2015)

You can root with iRoot, then if you have the proplems with toggles, search for cust.bin open it and you'll see (in my case hw/eu)
Go to CUST folder and if you have hw folder rename it, then go inside your folder and you'll se folder named normal. I renamed it to eu.
It's kinda hard to explain, but hope you understand. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 2, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> You can root with iRoot, then if you have the proplems with toggles, search for cust.bin open it and you'll see (in my case hw/eu)
> Go to CUST folder and if you have hw folder rename it, then go inside your folder and you'll se folder named normal. I renamed it to eu.
> It's kinda hard to explain, but hope you understand.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Tried Root Genius, stuck at 74%
Towelroot says  it is rooted but actually it is not! (according to root checker)
iRoot failed


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 2, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> You can root with iRoot, then if you have the proplems with toggles, search for cust.bin open it and you'll see (in my case hw/eu)
> Go to CUST folder and if you have hw folder rename it, then go inside your folder and you'll se folder named normal. I renamed it to eu.
> It's kinda hard to explain, but hope you understand.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No. Don't do this, please. This is a well extended fix but it usually leads to more problems (like loosing previews in recent apps). I will explain a cleaner fix, but before I bother, I need you to confirm you are rooted. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eldin_96 (Oct 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> No. Don't do this, please. This is a well extended fix but it usually leads to more problems (like loosing previews in recent apps). I will explain a cleaner fix, but before I bother, I need you to confirm you are rooted.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I got no problems when I did what I said, my phone is working perfectly fine. lol

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> No. Don't do this, please. This is a well extended fix but it usually leads to more problems (like loosing previews in recent apps). I will explain a cleaner fix, but before I bother, I need you to confirm you are rooted.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Seems like I can't get my phone rooted..
By the way phones works great, the only thing I'm missing is the full drop down menu (this one looks very simple..)
Would it be dangerous to flash again putting a B192.zip inside dload on sd card? (Doing vol up + vol down + power button)


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 2, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> I got no problems when I did what I said, my phone is working perfectly fine. lol
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, all over latinamerica, when you do that you give up recent apps thumbnails or previews and you get icons only. That fix modifies custom partition, which I really not recommend in this phone since almost all carrier configurations are there. Anyway, is not critical if you do apply that fix, for me is the recent apps thumbnails thing and it bugs me that I really do not know what else this fix does to the phone since it modifies the folder structure with a fair amount of xml files. The fix I know is straightforward, you just need to modify a couple of settings through settings.db (again). 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 2, 2015)

Problem is I can't edit a thing without rooting, and right now I can't root my phone. I'll try downgrading it and I will let you know 
edit
_Package ext name error.._

Trying with fastboot

edit I unlocked the bootloader, but I can't get it to downgrade...it always says package error. Any idea?


----------



## Animu619 (Oct 2, 2015)

Jonix96 said:


> I have always rooted using RootGenius, it worked perfectl on my s3 mini and on this phone with stock firmware. I may try now too, but maybe there is a better way to root it? Idk.
> I heard downgrading is painful, and sometimes isn't even possible (?).  It's like I can flash B192 firmware right? B515 works fine but Android is just outdated..can't update system. I mean, I could just use Nova Launcher to make it look better, couldn't I? I'm just missing all the options from the drop down menu, I don't know if this is fixable.
> I am from Italy anyway, thanks to everyone for your help

Click to collapse



If your issue is the lack of functionality of the quick settings, and you can't install another firmware, I'd recommend you download an app called "Settings extended", it's really good and you can choose the options you want for your quick settings, and even colors, plus it doesn't use much ram. 

In that case, you would deactivate the default quick settings. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Animu619 (Oct 2, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Well, all over latinamerica, when you do that you give up recent apps thumbnails or previews and you get icons only. That fix modifies custom partition, which I really not recommend in this phone since almost all carrier configurations are there. Anyway, is not critical if you do apply that fix, for me is the recent apps thumbnails thing and it bugs me that I really do not know what else this fix does to the phone since it modifies the folder structure with a fair amount of xml files. The fix I know is straightforward, you just need to modify a couple of settings through settings.db (again).
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



My phone has never had the recent apps thumbnails, is there a safe way to activate 'em? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rickgerrit (Oct 2, 2015)

*kingroot*

Use kingroot.net to root your Huawei Y530. For me, its works!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 2, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> My phone has never had the recent apps thumbnails, is there a safe way to activate 'em?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes! There is! Look for my post about setting a persistent launcher and follow that procedure, just this time search for a setting name "am_capture_thumbnail" or something similar. If there is and says 0 or false, change the value to 1 or true. If there is not, add it following the procedure. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 2, 2015)

What can I do if I have no services? Can't receive calls apparently, but the drop down menu shows my mobile operator (h3g Italy)
I installed clockwork recovery and your mod (moddedB515v3) works fine but I still have no service.. can't receive calls or messages, and the drop down menu is still incomplete
***EDIT** I just rebooted it, and everything works fine! I changed the name of the folders according to my custom.bin and I got the working drop down menu!! Fantastic!!


----------



## rac69 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have completed the necessary fixes to SpeedUP 3.1  mod rom and will upload it on Monday.


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Oct 3, 2015)

necessary fixes?


----------



## eldin_96 (Oct 3, 2015)

We all know the progress of CM11 for our device and we know it will not be finished soon because of drivres incompactibility.

My suggestion is someone with good knowledge to make a CM10, I know it's the same version of android we got, but our phone lacks lots of features and one major issue is live wallpaper support, since we don't have it we can't download the apps who needs lwp. Also Huawei's bloatware, don't even know how to say it slow down the phone a lot. Phone with this specs should run so smooth on JB, but hey, it's Huawei's trash OS what should we expect.. lol

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rac69 (Oct 3, 2015)

JuanDxD24 said:


> necessary fixes?

Click to collapse



SpeedUP mod rom  v3.1 is good but it had some issues. You could not download anything from the playstore that needed livewallpaper suppport.  You would also see this message "your device isn't compatible with this version". Had to make some changes to the build.prop file to be able to get rid of that restriction. You also could not download any other livewallpaper from the playstore and install it. Plus I updated the facebook app to the latest version. I was going to change the galaxy launcher but decided against doing so.


----------



## ako9 (Oct 3, 2015)

Its a good idea make a cm10, but why no one have do it?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DJDucksta (Oct 3, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> We all know the progress of CM11 for our device and we know it will not be finished soon because of drivres incompactibility.
> 
> My suggestion is someone with good knowledge to make a CM10, I know it's the same version of android we got, but our phone lacks lots of features and one major issue is live wallpaper support, since we don't have it we can't download the apps who needs lwp. Also Huawei's bloatware, don't even know how to say it slow down the phone a lot. Phone with this specs should run so smooth on JB, but hey, it's Huawei's trash OS what should we expect.. lol
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



A few points to cover here.

Easiest to address is the bloatware. So long as root access is gained it is very easy to remove/replace system apps. I have gotten rid of the bulk of the stock apps and replaced most of the remainder, including the launcher, with 3rd party apps.

As far as CM10 possibly being easier to port than CM11 or CM12, I am not entirely convinced that this is the case. The main issues with current alpha versions of CM from what I gather are resulting from either an incorrect huawei source code and/or lack of correct drivers/proprietry blobs. This would still be the case no matter what version of CM we attempt to port.

I have not tried myself as i do not require them but i do believe there is a mehod in this forum about activating live wallpapers.

Finally, and I make no promises at all, It is highly likely that with CM recently adding official support for a number of Huawei devices that a CM port for our phone is more likely for any version of CM. I am attempting some work myself but am not a developer an it is purely experimental on my part.


----------



## Animu619 (Oct 3, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yes! There is! Look for my post about setting a persistent launcher and follow that procedure, just this time search for a setting name "am_capture_thumbnail" or something similar. If there is and says 0 or false, change the value to 1 or true. If there is not, add it following the procedure.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, actually I don't even know how to adb pull. So I'd need a guide for real noobs if it's not bothersome for you to do

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 3, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Well, actually I don't even know how to adb pull. So I'd need a guide for real noobs if it's not bothersome for you to do
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Alright. Use X-plore file manager app from play store to copy the /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db file to your sd card. You need to configure X-plore's settings to use Superuser and Write support mounts and grant su privileges when emerges superSU or Kingroot.
Once you have the file, modify it on your PC with SQLite Browser. Save it and put it back to your phone and using X-plore, overwrite the modified file to /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db

Not in my PC to be exhaustive enough... hope you can work it out. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 3, 2015)

rac69 said:


> SpeedUP mod rom  v3.1 is good but it had some issues. You could not download anything from the playstore that needed livewallpaper suppport.  You would also see this message "your device isn't compatible with this version". Had to make some changes to the build.prop file to be able to get rid of that restriction. You also could not download any other livewallpaper from the playstore and install it. Plus I updated the facebook app to the latest version. I was going to change the galaxy launcher but decided against doing so.

Click to collapse



Here. I would appreciate if you could share your tweaks instead of packaging them in a MOD-ROM, this way we can use them without the ROM. I certainly will not install SpeedUP because I would have to rollback most of the chanes done in SpeedUP that I don't want. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MihaiSG (Oct 3, 2015)

@CENTSOARER 

Thank you, now I have app previews back.
Is there any way to enable the default full Huawei Notification toggles without editing the dpi?
A more simple method to edit the .db files is to download a SQL Editor from Google Play.


----------



## Animu619 (Oct 3, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Alright. Use X-plore file manager app from play store to copy the /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db file to your sd card. You need to configure X-plore's settings to use Superuser and Write support mounts and grant su privileges when emerges superSU or Kingroot.
> Once you have the file, modify it on your PC with SQLite Browser. Save it and put it back to your phone and using X-plore, overwrite the modified file to /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db
> 
> Not in my PC to be exhaustive enough... hope you can work it out.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! I'll try it out later and tell you the results. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PieroV (Oct 3, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> A few points to cover here.
> 
> Easiest to address is the bloatware. So long as root access is gained it is very easy to remove/replace system apps. I have gotten rid of the bulk of the stock apps and replaced most of the remainder, including the launcher, with 3rd party apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can confirm what DJDucksta said, everything is correct. I had a long and detailed answer but accidentally I pressed back button on the browser and I lost it... I'll try to rewrite it.

I tried to port CM10, too, I think that CENTSOARER remembers it.
However there's a problem: first of all CM10 is old, and is compatible with old tools for its SDK, i. e. Java 6 (or 5!), an old version of Make etc...
As matter of fact I managed to compile lots of binaries, but I had problems with java (I use Debian Sid: we have Java 7 and 8, but we haven't Java 6 anymore!).
You'd need an old SDK, like a 2012 one (Ubuntu 12.04, or Debian Squeeze/Wheezy).

Provided that you manage to get a build of CM10, you'd probably face the same problems of CM11, since we've already used the source code we have had by Huawei from JB.

There's another question: is it likely for CM12.1 port to work?
Well, we won't know until we complete a build.

G620_A2 CM12.1 tree contains lots more than the kernel: it contains libraries that make Huawei device wokring in CM.
The kernel isn't properly targetted to MSM8610, but to MSM8226, however some patches are common for sure, and they should work, I don't know neither if all will work, nor if there are all the patches we need.
DTS files must be ported for sure, but it shouldn't be a problem, since the kernel line is the same (3.4.0).

A stock firmware of G620-A2 would be a great help. If we want to compare proprietary libraries and executables we can use CM zip, but if we want to compare firmwares we need the Huawei official update pack to get the modem partition (or the modem partition image from a G620-A2 user). Some firmwares are different, at least in number size, some are missing in our /firmware/image directory (I can tell from Android.mk).

At the moment I can't build the recovery.
That's due to the fact that some tools are still for 32bit Linux, but I'm using 64bit Debian Sid, and there are some problems in core library versions which prevents me to run some 32 bit tools (different architectures must have the same package version).
I have a temporary Debian Jessie chroot, too, but I'm having problems with a Java library (bouncycastle).
I actually gave a try yeasteday since I had some free time, but I can't guarantee neither many time on development, nor that I'll finish a build of CM12.1...


----------



## eldin_96 (Oct 3, 2015)

I downloaded Nexus 4 CM10 rom and used some apps, also live wallpapers are working, can use it as a wallpaper, but what I still don't get is I can't download apps who needs lwp support, even now live wallpapers are working perfectly fine.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Oct 3, 2015)

can you give me the download link?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 3, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @CENTSOARER
> 
> Thank you, now I have app previews back.
> Is there any way to enable the default full Huawei Notification toggles without editing the dpi?
> A more simple method to edit the .db files is to download a SQL Editor from Google Play.

Click to collapse



Yes, in the oiginal post for a persistent launcher I recommended aSQLiteManager app wchich can be downloaded from Play Store. There is a similar way to modify toggle order but, since default dpi allows only five and defult ones are pretty useful you can only exchange one or two of those. Anyway, you just need to modify an XML inside /data/data/com.huawei.android.toolbox/files/custom_order.xml for changing the order, you will see there are more options of toggles but you won't see them until you put them in the first five places for "item", it is pretty straightforward. I do'nt know how to activate the horizontal scrolling thing, to have this would be great.


----------



## rac69 (Oct 3, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> I downloaded Nexus 4 CM10 rom and used some apps, also live wallpapers are working, can use it as a wallpaper, but what I still don't get is I can't download apps who needs lwp support, even now live wallpapers are working perfectly fine.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Edit your build prop. Change it to reflect the CM 10 Nexus phone model/device.


----------



## DJDucksta (Oct 3, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> I downloaded Nexus 4 CM10 rom and used some apps, also live wallpapers are working, can use it as a wallpaper, but what I still don't get is I can't download apps who needs lwp support, even now live wallpapers are working perfectly fine.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Because the live wallpaper support that you have is not "native" the installer does not see them as being supported. You can use adb to push the apk file to your apps folder and it should work.


----------



## rac69 (Oct 3, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> Because the live wallpaper support that you have is not "native" the installer does not see them as being supported. You can use adb to push the apk file to your apps folder and it should work.

Click to collapse



Just pushing that apk alone will not work. Changes will still have to be made to the build.prop file, to get rid of "your device is not compatible with this version".  
Also get a copy of the livewallpaper premissions xml file i.e. *android.software.live_wallpaper.xml 
* copy it to *system/etc/permissions*.


----------



## ciubi93 (Oct 4, 2015)

rac69 said:


> Just pushing that apk alone will not work. Changes will still have to be made to the build.prop file, to get rid of "your device is not compatible with this version".
> Also get a copy of the livewallpaper premissions xml file i.e. *android.software.live_wallpaper.xml
> * copy it to *system/etc/permissions*.

Click to collapse



woooork. thx man.........................................))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 4, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> woooork. thx man.........................................))))))))))))))))))

Click to collapse



Can you zip the file and apks for live wallpapers? It is just useless to download a whole CM build to get live wallpapers support if you just need three files.


----------



## süppchen (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ciubi93 (Oct 4, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Can you zip the file and apks for live wallpapers? It is just useless to download a whole CM build to get live wallpapers support if you just need three files.

Click to collapse



Here is all  to work live wall https://mega.nz/#!ScMnRK6C!qqarpRz2_MB7_jdmPPusi8c4AaloEJYwkvuIfEn6-Bg

copy the android.software.livewallpaper.xml to system/etc/permissions
and LiveWallpapersPicker,VisualizationWallpapers,LiveWallpapers to system /app


work 100%>>>>>.................................


----------



## Cameo164 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi there,

I already rooted my phone using KingRoot and now I wanna unlock the bootloader because I want to install cwm recovery and flash the modded stock firmware. I already sent Huawei 4 e-mails with the information they need to send me the unlock code, but they don't respond to my e-mails. So my question is, is there another way to unlock the bootloader ? The general unlock code "fastboot unlock UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU" does not work. I found a program called "unlockbootloader.exe" but it shows me wrong drivers and for the program DC Unlocker I have to buy credits. 

Thanks, Cameo164


----------



## Diverti (Oct 4, 2015)

Go to the huawei page, or search in google: huawei bootloader unlock 

Sent from my Xperia S nAOSP 5.1 with XDA mobile app.
Hit 'Thanks' if you liked my anwser or i helped


----------



## Cameo164 (Oct 4, 2015)

There is no unlock option on the huawei site and I already googled for hours with no results. I have even written to huawei on facebook. Luckily this isn't my main phone. But anyway thanks for help.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 4, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Here is all  to work live wall https://mega.nz/#!ScMnRK6C!qqarpRz2_MB7_jdmPPusi8c4AaloEJYwkvuIfEn6-Bg
> 
> copy the android.software.livewallpaper.xml to system/etc/permissions
> and LiveWallpapersPicker,VisualizationWallpapers,LiveWallpapers to system /app
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea. Its working  thx.


----------



## MihaiSG (Oct 5, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Here is all  to work live wall https://mega.nz/#!ScMnRK6C!qqarpRz2_MB7_jdmPPusi8c4AaloEJYwkvuIfEn6-Bg
> 
> copy the android.software.livewallpaper.xml to system/etc/permissions
> and LiveWallpapersPicker,VisualizationWallpapers,LiveWallpapers to system /app
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I see that they are working? I copied them to the right location with the right permissions and I can't select a live wallpaper.


----------



## ciubi93 (Oct 5, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> How can I see that they are working? I copied them to the right location with the right permissions and I can't select a live wallpaper.

Click to collapse



Downloqd from playstore one live wall and aply


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 5, 2015)

HI it's me again, I wanted to try changing the bootanimation again. Though first time I did it I made a huge mess, so now I have to be careful. I made several backups with clockwork mod. 
My files should be located under Cust/Tim/It/Media. All I know is that I need to replace BootAnimation.zip and BootAnimationex.zip with the modded ones and giving them the same permissions of the old ones.
Is this correct? I don't want to make a mess again (bootloop).
Thanks



Cameo164 said:


> There is no unlock option on the huawei site and I already googled for hours with no results. I have even written to huawei on facebook. Luckily this isn't my main phone. But anyway thanks for help.

Click to collapse



I know right, Huawei never answered me. Facebook team said that they would contact me via email, nothing happened. Anyway I managed to unlock bootloader with  DC-Unlocker. Basically you have to put your phone into_ Manufacturer USB mode_, then open DC unlocker and scan for Huawei phones and Auto detect device. It finds your phone and then you can click on Show bootloader code. Then use "_fastboot oem unclock <code>_" from console to unlock it.
The only negative side is that DC-Unlocker isn't free, if you want to click on show code you have to own certain amounts of credits. For my huawei Y530 I spent 4€ (4 credits), but honestly it was worth it, now my phone works beautifully.


----------



## DJDucksta (Oct 5, 2015)

Jonix96 said:


> HI it's me again, I wanted to try changing the bootanimation again. Though first time I did it I made a huge mess, so now I have to be careful. I made several backups with clockwork mod.
> My files should be located under Cust/Tim/It/Media. All I know is that I need to replace BootAnimation.zip and BootAnimationex.zip with the modded ones and giving them the same permissions of the old ones.
> Is this correct? I don't want to make a mess again (bootloop).
> Thanks

Click to collapse



That is indeed the way I changed mine but if you are worried about it there are a number of apps available in playstore that allow for automatic change of boot animations. 

I suspect that your previous issue may have more likely been caused by your attempt to de bloat your phone and deleting something that you shouldnt have.


----------



## Cameo164 (Oct 5, 2015)

Jonix96 said:


> I know right, Huawei never answered me. Facebook team said that they would contact me via email, nothing happened. Anyway I managed to unlock bootloader with  DC-Unlocker. Basically you have to put your phone into_ Manufacturer USB mode_, then open DC unlocker and scan for Huawei phones and Auto detect device. It finds your phone and then you can click on Show bootloader code. Then use "_fastboot oem unclock <code>_" from console to unlock it.
> The only negative side is that DC-Unlocker isn't free, if you want to click on show code you have to own certain amounts of credits. For my huawei Y530 I spent 4€ (4 credits), but honestly it was worth it, now my phone works beautifully.

Click to collapse



Yeah I already discoverd this program but because I have no credit card I have to use sms pay and that would cost me 9€. I'm considering about doing it anyway. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 5, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> That is indeed the way I changed mine but if you are worried about it there are a number of apps available in playstore that allow for automatic change of boot animations.
> 
> I suspect that your previous issue may have more likely been caused by your attempt to de bloat your phone and deleting something that you shouldnt have.

Click to collapse



The said apps aren't really reliable, I'd rather doing it manually. Yes I share your opinion, I deleted some things I shouldn't have...I'll try again, thanks dude

EDIT TRIED:
I replaced my bootanimation with a custom one, however when I rebooted an ugly animation showed up, like the stock one (just a silver android text). No bootloop but it didn't work. Maybe it's the wrong file path? I placed it according to my custom.bin in Cust/Tim/It/Media. I'm open suggestions



Cameo164 said:


> Yeah I already discoverd this program but because I have no credit card I have to use sms pay and that would cost me 9€. I'm considering about doing it anyway. Thank you for your help.

Click to collapse



Try to get a credit card...paying 9€is insane. I could share my account but it has 0 credits left, so useless


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 5, 2015)

Up 
So I did some testing, looks like copying my bootanimation.zip  in my Media folder gets corrupted. Bootanimatin from 33 Mb becomes 15 Mb with X-Plore, and I can't open it (while I can open stock bootanimation.zip and new bootanimation.zip before coping it). Also tried with root browser, but it says operation failed. Root browser has SuperSu permissions, while they weren't requested from X-Plore (I just activated root option inside configurations).


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## kejd (Oct 6, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Here is all  to work live wall https://mega.nz/#!ScMnRK6C!qqarpRz2_MB7_jdmPPusi8c4AaloEJYwkvuIfEn6-Bg
> 
> copy the android.software.livewallpaper.xml to system/etc/permissions
> and LiveWallpapersPicker,VisualizationWallpapers,LiveWallpapers to system /app
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't open this rar file, is there any chance to upload it again?

Thanx.


----------



## ako9 (Oct 6, 2015)

Live wallpapers works for me thanks a lot

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------

Guys i have a big deal,from 2-3 weeks i have ever problem with internal memory,i have setted the microsd card to default storage,now i searched in google and i found that can i make a new partition and move app here,can anyone explain me how to do?


----------



## kejd (Oct 6, 2015)

You dont need to make new partitions, just download app master or any other app2sd app and it will work fine, but your phone must be rooted. Worked for me. Also, with app master you can uninstall or freeze any unnecessary system app.


----------



## MihaiSG (Oct 6, 2015)

Just a question:Is there any way to make the LiveWallpaperPicker to work like the normal Wallpaper Picker(Selector)?  Or to use live wallpapers we need to install apks and use the main live wallpaper launcher to select the respective wallpaper?


----------



## ako9 (Oct 6, 2015)

i already make so,but i have only 100mb free,with a third partition i can move the entire space of the app to the partition


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Oct 6, 2015)

can i install cm10 without problems?


----------



## kejd (Oct 6, 2015)

I tried that with my old phone but with no success...


----------



## Animu619 (Oct 6, 2015)

JuanDxD24 said:


> can i install cm10 without problems?

Click to collapse



Nope, I don't suggest installing any CM rom in this phone just yet. It doesn't have sound in calls and, if I'm not wrong, camera doesn't work either. 

It may be faster, and more gamer-friendly, but for those that use their "phones" as phones, it's just a mess. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Scrollable and customizable stock toolbox*

Hi guys, I figured out how to get  toggles (HwToolbox) to scroll and be customizable. It was pretty easy, but got no time to explain right now. Here the apk, just push/overwrite it to /system/app/. It won't cause a boot loop if something fails, so, if just copying to /system/app/ wouldn't work, check HwToolbox.apk permissions to be equally assigned as other apks in /system/app/

So:
1) Download the HwToolbox.apk
2) Overwrite to /system/app/ HwToolbox.apk (using Root Explorer or adb, recommended the latter)
3) Reboot and scroll and customize your toggles!

The toolbox is based on B515 firmware and unthemed (stock): HwToolbox.apk


----------



## DJDucksta (Oct 7, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys, I figured out how to get  toggles (HwToolbox) to scroll and be customizable. It was pretty easy, but got no time to explain right now. Here the apk, just push/overwrite it to /system/app/. It won't cause a boot loop if something fails, so, if just copying to /system/app/ wouldn't work, check HwToolbox.apk permissions to be equally assigned as other apks in /system/app/
> 
> So:
> 1) Download the HwToolbox.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a quick question. Is this the only mod made to this HwToolbox.apk or have other changes been made as well. I know you like to tinker with things.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 7, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> Just a quick question. Is this the only mod made to this HwToolbox.apk or have other changes been made as well. I know you like to tinker with things.

Click to collapse



It's stock B515, just this modification. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 7, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys, I figured out how to get  toggles (HwToolbox) to scroll and be customizable. It was pretty easy, but got no time to explain right now. Here the apk, just push/overwrite it to /system/app/. It won't cause a boot loop if something fails, so, if just copying to /system/app/ wouldn't work, check HwToolbox.apk permissions to be equally assigned as other apks in /system/app/
> 
> So:
> 1) Download the HwToolbox.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx.  it works.


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 7, 2015)

Any idea why I can't mount system as rw??  I won't be able to change bootanimation


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 7, 2015)

Jonix96 said:


> Any idea why I can't mount system as rw??  I won't be able to change bootanimation

Click to collapse



Do you use SuperSU? If yes, change it for kingroot. It can helps you maybe.
Sry for my english


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 7, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> That is indeed the way I changed mine but if you are worried about it there are a number of apps available in playstore that allow for automatic change of boot animations.
> 
> I suspect that your previous issue may have more likely been caused by your attempt to de bloat your phone and deleting something that you shouldnt have.

Click to collapse





Juro.janosik said:


> Do you use SuperSU? If yes, change it for kingroot. It can helps you maybe.
> Sry for my english

Click to collapse



Yes I use  Supersu, is was installed with the mod for B515 I found on this thread. It gives root permission to the app but simply mounting system rw isn't successfull


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 7, 2015)

Jonix96 said:


> Yes I use  Supersu, is was installed with the mod for B515 I found on this thread. It gives root permission to the app but simply mounting system rw isn't successfull

Click to collapse


https://mega.nz/#!SF1mgDRR!eKk_I4xhCcoPZMIpUxSTkMrecMB4f_l6QgeWR-02s1g
Use kingroot. Turn off supersu and install this. I use it and have no problems with system files.


----------



## Jonix96 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks, but I succeed this way:


```
adb devices
adb shell
su
#cat /proc/mounts
Check partition name of system

# mount - o rw,remount -t *your partition name* /system

type again 
#cat /proc/mounts
Check where system appears y executing  #cat /proc/mounts    again: in my case it was system ext 4

$ su
# mount -o rw,remount -t ext4 /system

Done.
```
Edit
Also my problem was that I was trying to replace bootanimation with a modded one too big (34 Mb against stock 2.7Mb). I used another one about 3 Mb and I could copy it without any problem. 
Using X-Plore I found out I couldn't copy more than 15 Mb to the Cust Media folder in addition to my 2,7 Mb stock bootanimation and 3 Mb bootanimationex.zip. That means if I delet stock bootanimation I can copy max 17 Mb of modded bootanimation. Maybe this can help somebody out there.


----------



## golan101 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello eveyone, I'm not that good in all the advanced phone things :-; but I just wanted to ask, I have Huawei Y530-U051 and I can root it, I tried EVERYYYYYYYYYY program or app and NO THING works! 
Ugh.....
So, if some of you rooted his  Y530-U051 please please tell me how  or if not, just show me how to unlock my bootloader, So please answer to me as fast as you can, Thanks a lot Golan.

p.s If no one can do this I'm probably going to buy Meizu M2 Note next week


----------



## Skazzy3 (Oct 7, 2015)

golan101 said:


> Hello eveyone, I'm not that good in all the advanced phone things :-; but I just wanted to ask, I have Huawei Y530-U051 and I can root it, I tried EVERYYYYYYYYYY program or app and NO THING works!
> Ugh.....
> So, if some of you rooted his  Y530-U051 please please tell me how  or if not, just show me how to unlock my bootloader, So please answer to me as fast as you can, Thanks a lot Golan.
> 
> p.s If no one can do this I'm probably going to buy Meizu M2 Note next week

Click to collapse



Hai I have the same phone as you. You NEED to get the Huawei unlock code via email. After that flash recovery and flash a custom Rom. Flash centsoarers 515 Rom. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## ako9 (Oct 7, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys, I figured out how to get  toggles (HwToolbox) to scroll and be customizable. It was pretty easy, but got no time to explain right now. Here the apk, just push/overwrite it to /system/app/. It won't cause a boot loop if something fails, so, if just copying to /system/app/ wouldn't work, check HwToolbox.apk permissions to be equally assigned as other apks in /system/app/
> 
> So:
> 1) Download the HwToolbox.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the quick toggles ?????


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 7, 2015)

ako9 said:


> This is the quick toggles ?????

Click to collapse



Yes I guess. To be clear, they are the stock quick toggles. Those that switch enable/disable wifi, gps, bluetooth, data, and auto-rotation by taping on them. With this mod you can scroll the qucik toggle bar and customize with a firmware-limited range of switches up to ten quick-toggles. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi you make hwlockscreen for y530

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------

I made hwlockscreen and it worked as themes but when touch the lockscreen button my phone gone to reboot . Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 8, 2015)

golan101 said:


> Hello eveyone, I'm not that good in all the advanced phone things :-; but I just wanted to ask, I have Huawei Y530-U051 and I can root it, I tried EVERYYYYYYYYYY program or app and NO THING works!
> Ugh.....
> So, if some of you rooted his  Y530-U051 please please tell me how  or if not, just show me how to unlock my bootloader, So please answer to me as fast as you can, Thanks a lot Golan.
> 
> p.s If no one can do this I'm probably going to buy Meizu M2 Note next week

Click to collapse



You would probably better take your chances with the Meizu M2. The development in this device is almost unexistent and to worsen this a bit, Huawei stopped delivering unlock codes for bootloader, so, if you stay with this phone, unrooted, you probably will stay with whatever firmware you already have because there are only one or two firmware versions that have been reported as rootable with a locked bootloader. I guess you could get root if your firmware es old enough to admit one of these rootable-with-locked-bootloader firmware versions but I don't know what firmware versions they are, maybe browsing this thread you could get them.


----------



## Kombuk (Oct 8, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> You would probably better take your chances with the Meizu M2. The development in this device is almost unexistent and to worsen this a bit, Huawei stopped delivering unlock codes for bootloader, so, if you stay with this phone, unrooted, you probably will stay with whatever firmware you already have because there are only one or two firmware versions that have been reported as rootable with a locked bootloader. I guess you could get root if your firmware es old enough to admit one of these rootable-with-locked-bootloader firmware versions but I don't know what firmware versions they are, maybe browsing this thread you could get them.

Click to collapse



B183 is rootable with locked bootloader

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cameo164 (Oct 8, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> B183 is rootable with locked bootloader
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



B189 too with kingroot.


----------



## MihaiSG (Oct 9, 2015)

@CENTSOARER 

Will this modded toolbox work on B512?
Can you make a short guide about how to mod the toolbox for any firmware?


----------



## soap9300 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Small problem*

Hi everyone,

I just happened to have one small problem using our phone. Occasionally, audio on this device just simply disappears. I'm unable to play songs with media player, notifications sounds are turned off (messages, calls..), etc. Also, during this time of not having audio, battery starts rapidly to discharge, but chart in the settings does not show what is causing the leakage. Repair so far is a simple restart of the phone. That does the job, but from my experience, problem will come back(always did so far). I have unlocked bootloader, rooted my phone and I am using CENTSOARER modded rom (the one one the wiki page), no modification or alteration. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cristian Irimia (Oct 9, 2015)

How to root huawei y530?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 9, 2015)

Cristian Irimia said:


> How to root huawei y530?

Click to collapse



Many programs. Vroot is the best. But you can use also android apps. For example towelroot or kingroot.


----------



## Cristian Irimia (Oct 9, 2015)

Don't work on my phone


----------



## Animu619 (Oct 9, 2015)

soap9300 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just happened to have one small problem using our phone. Occasionally, audio on this device just simply disappears. I'm unable to play songs with media player, notifications sounds are turned off (messages, calls..), etc. Also, during this time of not having audio, battery starts rapidly to discharge, but chart in the settings does not show what is causing the leakage. Repair so far is a simple restart of the phone. That does the job, but from my experience, problem will come back(always did so far). I have unlocked bootloader, rooted my phone and I am using CENTSOARER modded rom (the one one the wiki page), no modification or alteration. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



That's a weird issue. I never encountered a problem like that in the time I had CENTSOARER 2nd mod rom, now I have the third modded rom and it doesn't have that kind of error either. 

Maybe you edited some conflicting line in build.prop? 

I think you should try restoring "system" with advanced restore of clockworkmod, and clearing dalvik cache. Regarding the battery, I think it may be caused by apps running in background or too many functions activated (Bluetooth, gps, sync maybe) 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 9, 2015)

Cristian Irimia said:


> Don't work on my phone

Click to collapse



Hmmm. Soo you must try to unclock bootloader and then try to root


----------



## Cristian Irimia (Oct 9, 2015)

How to do that?


----------



## soap9300 (Oct 9, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> That's a weird issue. I never encountered a problem like that in the time I had CENTSOARER 2nd mod rom, now I have the third modded rom and it doesn't have that kind of error either.
> 
> Maybe you edited some conflicting line in build.prop?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've been using a phone for quite a while, and an issue is sorta new. Like I said, I did not alter any settings, so I guess I could try out restoring system, like you said. As for battery, life is excellent in "normal" mode, but when in "no audio" mode, its silly how fast it drains.
Btw, do you have a link for modded rom, one on the wiki page is not valid anymore?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 9, 2015)

Cristian Irimia said:


> How to do that?

Click to collapse



Search this forum. There was many post about that.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 9, 2015)

soap9300 said:


> Yeah, I've been using a phone for quite a while, and an issue is sorta new. Like I said, I did not alter any settings, so I guess I could try out restoring system, like you said. As for battery, life is excellent in "normal" mode, but when in "no audio" mode, its silly how fast it drains.
> Btw, do you have a link for modded rom, one on the wiki page is not valid anymore?

Click to collapse



Here, https://mega.nz/#!Hx1HzJ7S!_fPfWPJ-f_Vq92-LvEUQ18yOqYzDSx-pa9_f2jGh1jQ

Would be great if you can update the wiki with this link. Soon I will release a heavily modded one, a completely different and kinda unique approach. I hope some of you can help me test it when it is in beta. As of now it is in the middle of alpha and beta, with some apps still in stock state. But, maybe at the end of the year it could be released.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## soap9300 (Oct 9, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Would be great if you can update the wiki with this link. Soon I will release a heavily modded one, a completely different and kinda unique approach. I hope some of you can help me test it when it is in beta. As of now it is in the middle of alpha and beta, with some apps still in stock state. But, maybe at the end of the year it could be released.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link. I updated the wiki, it is working now 
As for testing, yeah sure!


----------



## ako9 (Oct 10, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Here, https://mega.nz/#!Hx1HzJ7S!_fPfWPJ-f_Vq92-LvEUQ18yOqYzDSx-pa9_f2jGh1jQ
> 
> Would be great if you can update the wiki with this link. Soon I will release a heavily modded one, a completely different and kinda unique approach. I hope some of you can help me test it when it is in beta. As of now it is in the middle of alpha and beta, with some apps still in stock state. But, maybe at the end of the year it could be released.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i have updated the wiki with this link time ago.


----------



## Dalibor43 (Oct 10, 2015)

Can you tell me where exactly to go and change dpi?


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Oct 10, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yes I guess. To be clear, they are the stock quick toggles. Those that switch enable/disable wifi, gps, bluetooth, data, and auto-rotation by taping on them. With this mod you can scroll the qucik toggle bar and customize with a firmware-limited range of switches up to ten quick-toggles.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi!, first, sorry for my bad English.

CENSOARER,  can you tell me how i can enable de quick toggles?, where i had to modify?

Thanks!


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## manhduystar (Oct 10, 2015)

mattefin said:


> Sorry, I can't help you. In my case it worked well, I don't know why it failed with you...

Click to collapse



did you unlock your bootloader


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Oct 10, 2015)

*Questions of a Nooooooobbb*

Sorry for my bad English!
Hello there! i have a lot of questions.
First: if i install the CM 11 , i can to get back to my stock firmware whit a Back up previus?
Second: In the developmen of the CM11  I've noticed it has some bugs, like camera....etc, i was thinking, you have tried to reemplace the modules of the CM11 whit the originals modules from B515?..maybe it can work.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 10, 2015)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Sorry for my bad English!
> Hello there! i have a lot of questions.
> First: if i install the CM 11 , i can to get back to my stock firmware whit a Back up previus?
> Second: In the developmen of the CM11  I've noticed it has some bugs, like camera....etc, i was thinking, you have tried to reemplace the modules of the CM11 whit the originals modules from B515?..maybe it can work.

Click to collapse



1. i think yes
2. We know there are many bugs.
if you want to go back to original system do dload method.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 11, 2015)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Hi!, first, sorry for my bad English.
> 
> CENSOARER,  can you tell me how i can enable de quick toggles?, where i had to modify?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi Alejandro. Do you mean enable the quick toggles or enable scrobling and customization on them? 

Hola, Alejandro. ¿Te refieres a habilitar los interruptores cuando has perdido la opción en la configuración del teléfono o a habilitar los interruptores deslizables y configurables? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Oct 11, 2015)

Hola gracias por responder me refiero a los ajustes rápidos como el xperia  flip settings, había leído que venían por defecto a partir del android 4.3 (no se si sea correcto)  y estaba pensando en que si están diaponbles en el y530 pero que están desabilitados 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AlteredArax (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi,
Been trying for months to unlock my phones bootload but just can't seem to crack it. Any tips?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 11, 2015)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Hola gracias por responder me refiero a los ajustes rápidos como el xperia  flip settings, había leído que venían por defecto a partir del android 4.3 (no se si sea correcto)  y estaba pensando en que si están diaponbles en el y530 pero que están desabilitados
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U051 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There are mods to apply on SystemUI for this (Flipper MOD), but honestly I personally would not bother trying to apply them on Y530 right now (maybe later). I think they are available, but I have not made those modifications in SystemUI layout. 

Hay mods para aplicarle al SystemUI para obtener ese efecto (flipper MOD), honestamente no me voy a molestar tratando de aplicar el MOD al Y530 en este momento (quizá después). Creo que los toggles de los que hablas están disponibles, pero nunca he hecho las modificaciones requeridas en SystemUI. 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ako9 (Oct 11, 2015)

guys i have breaked up my y530 and now i dont a phone to try custom roms


----------



## rac69 (Oct 11, 2015)

AlteredArax said:


> Hi,
> Been trying for months to unlock my phones bootload but just can't seem to crack it. Any tips?

Click to collapse



Did you try DC Unlocker program? It will help you to get your bootloader unlocking code.


----------



## Dalibor43 (Oct 12, 2015)

*Help*

I have problem with google plays some apps I can't download it says not compatible with phone or not available in my country how to fix this?


----------



## MihaiSG (Oct 12, 2015)

Try these sites (only for free apps):
http://www.apkmirror.com/
http://apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/


----------



## PieroV (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi guys, I've finally managed to compile a recovery for CM12, based on G620-A2 tree...
It builds, but I'm sorry, the kernel goes into panic (I suppose): black screen, unreachable USB and it reboots automatically after some time...
I suppose it's a kernel panic because I've seen it happening on PCs (but in that case there were information on screen).
I can't do anything, because I don't have any tool to debug the problem...

I really don't know what we can do with those ROM attempts. I'm sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 14, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi guys, I've finally managed to compile a recovery for CM12, based on G620-A2 tree...
> It builds, but I'm sorry, the kernel goes into panic (I suppose): black screen, unreachable USB and it reboots automatically after some time...
> I suppose it's a kernel panic because I've seen it happening on PCs (but in that case there were information on screen).
> I can't do anything, because I don't have any tool to debug the problem...
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, this sucks. I mean, your work is great and I am thankful with all the time you have invested on this, but the situation sucks. A kernel panic is maybe the worst case scenario, I thought it was gonna boot sithout display or someghing like that but this just blows.

I am gonna keep working on my UI mods. I use them already on a daily basis and I think is shaping up great with all the mods and knowledge that others xda members are sharing. I guess that is gonna be as good as it gets.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SpartanB37 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Ubuntu Touch*

Is there a way to install Ubuntu Touch?
Someone tried it on this phone ?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 14, 2015)

SpartanB37 said:


> Is there a way to install Ubuntu Touch?
> Someone tried it on this phone ?

Click to collapse



I think there is now chance (now) to do that. To less ram and no support from developer https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/


----------



## messi2050 (Oct 18, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Hi guys, I've finally managed to compile a recovery for CM12, based on G620-A2 tree...
> It builds, but I'm sorry, the kernel goes into panic (I suppose): black screen, unreachable USB and it reboots automatically after some time...
> I suppose it's a kernel panic because I've seen it happening on PCs (but in that case there were information on screen).
> I can't do anything, because I don't have any tool to debug the problem...
> ...

Click to collapse



So u only ported the recovery or u compiled the rom too,  if so can u send me phone boot log


----------



## PieroV (Oct 18, 2015)

messi2050 said:


> So u only ported the recovery or u compiled the rom too,  if so can u send me phone boot log

Click to collapse



Nope, I haven't compiled the whole ROM, I think that it's useless, since the recovery isn't working. Therefore I haven't any log.


----------



## messi2050 (Oct 18, 2015)

PieroV said:


> Nope, I haven't compiled the whole ROM, I think that it's useless, since the recovery isn't working. Therefore I haven't any log.

Click to collapse



G620 recovery works on g6 l11 4g as some users reported in the group , but it never work on g6 u10 3g which it's roms work on y530 too


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Oct 18, 2015)

Yo reemplazé bootanimation.zip por otro y ahora no pasa de la bootanimation ni cambiando de ROM sólo sirve la cm11 con bugs. Cómo lo soluciono?


----------



## athukisoma (Oct 19, 2015)

I have bootloader codes.  .i want to unlock my bootloadeer but.  Program dont detect my phone. I have drivers...... 
 What should  i do?



NB.

When i switch on the phone... and connect to pc. Its detected as usually  on (my computer).


But i can't  be able to unlock it because is not detected on program.... when in fastboot And even though  drivers are installed?  Any suggestions? 

am so fast.. call me LTE ?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## DJDucksta (Oct 19, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> I have bootloader codes.  .i want to unlock my bootloadeer but.  Program dont detect my phone. I have drivers......
> What should  i do?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In order to use adb and fastboot you need to have "USB Debug" option turned on in "developer" options. If you don't have "developer" options available in "settings" menu then you need to go to "about phone" and click on the "build number" a few times to unlock it.


----------



## PieroV (Oct 19, 2015)

athukisoma said:


> I have bootloader codes.  .i want to unlock my bootloadeer but.  Program dont detect my phone. I have drivers......
> What should  i do?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, have you granted fastboot high privileges?
Administrator on Windows or root/sudo in Linux (tough in some distributions like Debian you don't have to).

Are you using USB 3.0 port?
If so please try with USB 2.0.
If you have only USB 3.0 ports try to do it in virtual machine (I had/have to do so).
Sometimes my PC recognizes the device but fastboot remains in waiting, whereas it always works in VM, as USB 2.0.


----------



## plerik (Oct 23, 2015)

*unlock without code*

I send many and many mail to huwaey, with many mail domain, but I have not received any response!! 
There is a metod to root this smartphone without the code?
I have to root and try different utils but all fails!

I have to move a system application to sd. 
The smartphone can't update because it have not free space.


----------



## fielpo (Oct 24, 2015)

hi, i had a problem with the official b515 and now i'm using the custom b515 posted few pages back, but i have left only one problem, i can't install facebook app, because  it's say my device is incompatible.
now i tried to enable live wallpaper, tought was this to block the permission, but still no luck, i read to modify the file setting.db with sql browser, but not sure what should i change to enable this installation.
with the official b515 i was using the last update app witout problem.
any help?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 24, 2015)

I am working on a new MOD ROM, it is now in alpha-beta stage, stable enough but with some rough edges. This MOD ROM includes full Live Wallpapers support shared by some user, nicer animations, flat design but not material colors, includes the scrollable and customizable toolbox mod and I need some feedback before I work on the final release. 

Is someone interested on testing this?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yohanko (Oct 24, 2015)

Need help. 
Rooted or unrooted, I can't access my internal memory. 
I tried rooting and unrooting with every piece of software there is, but nothing seems to work. 
It's not such a big problem, phone works ok, but I can't use some apps like I would like. 
For example, no contact pics on Viber or similar apps and some download manager apps wont work. 

Every advice is helpfull. 
Thanks in advance. 
Running on b189


----------



## skahmed936 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes i am interested..


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 24, 2015)

Let me prepare the upload, give me 5 or 6 hours to get it ready and online. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Oct 24, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Let me prepare the upload, give me 5 or 6 hours to get it ready and online.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Estoy muy interesado en probarlo y ojala pueda contribuir con el desarollo de una Rom para el celular..

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




fielpo said:


> hi, i had a problem with the official b515 and now i'm using the custom b515 posted few pages back, but i have left only one problem, i can't install facebook app, because  it's say my device is incompatible.
> now i tried to enable live wallpaper, tought was this to block the permission, but still no luck, i read to modify the file setting.db with sql browser, but not sure what should i change to enable this installation.
> with the official b515 i was using the last update app witout problem.
> any help?

Click to collapse



Just copy the Apk in System/app directory, then Reboot!


----------



## Gyiloweth (Oct 24, 2015)

*Huawei Y530-U00 Framework dosn't work*

Hello! On my phone Xposed Framework  dosn't work! It says "Failed to create a backup of /system/bin/app_process" What should i do ? 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Oct 25, 2015)

Gyiloweth said:


> Hello! On my phone Xposed Framework  dosn't work! It says "Failed to create a backup of /system/bin/app_process" What should i do ?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!

Click to collapse



Do you have Rooted the phone?
You need have rooted the pone, if you have rooted, then try whit another version of the xposed, i think that 2.3 Version works!.

Sorry for my bad english!


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 25, 2015)

*Mod-rom link(beta!!!!)*



Gyiloweth said:


> Hello! On my phone Xposed Framework  dosn't work! It says "Failed to create a backup of /system/bin/app_process" What should i do ?
> 
> Thank you in advance!

Click to collapse



Sounds like Xposed Installer can't get permissions to access and copy /bin/app_process file. It may be possible you did not grant root privileges to Xposed, are you rooted? If you are rooted and you granted root privileges to Xposed Installer, then the problem is you can't write to system partition, you may have to mount system partition as rw.

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

Here is the link for my MOD ROM. It is in BETA stage! BETA! BETA! BETA! I won't introduce this, I will insist is BETA and has rough edges but it is stable enough to share!

There are some known bugs when you flash system partition, please if you get into trouble, describe your problems and I will try to help. Feedback and criticism is very welcome, if you have an idea, please take the time to draw a mockup.

NOTE: I will try to release fixes in individual apks. So you will only need to push them with adb.

THE LINK: 
https://mega.nz/#!aglhhATD!1bXSMzEk9UaX1aWciYY9r0H8JEBpRD4V9iAzlmgQswY


To flash:
1) Perform a Nandroid Backup of your installation
2) Uncompress the zip file and extract the date named folder inside /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup
3) From CWM, use advanced restore option to restore system partition
4) Wipe cache, wipe dalvik-cache and reboot

Known bugs:
*Huawei Profiler Switcher crashes on 2/4 of default profiles
*The pattern and unlock menues are crashing when trying to change (the one you have configured will work, but you can't change it. Sorry for this, I just found it)
* There is a button in Toolbox with a weird colour, again, kinda silly...


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Oct 25, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Sounds like Xposed Installer can't get permissions to access and copy /bin/app_process file. It may be possible you did not grant root privileges to Xposed, are you rooted? If you are rooted and you granted root privileges to Xposed Installer, then the problem is you can't write to system partition, you may have to mount system partition as rw.
> 
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya la esperaba con ansias.... comienzo a descargarla... y reporto...saludos


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Oct 25, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Sounds like Xposed Installer can't get permissions to access and copy /bin/app_process file. It may be possible you did not grant root privileges to Xposed, are you rooted? If you are rooted and you granted root privileges to Xposed Installer, then the problem is you can't write to system partition, you may have to mount system partition as rw.
> 
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very Nice, Very Fast! Great Work...

Amigo te quedo excelente, muchas felicidades, me encanto!!!

Gran aporte!


----------



## ciubi93 (Oct 25, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Sounds like Xposed Installer can't get permissions to access and copy /bin/app_process file. It may be possible you did not grant root privileges to Xposed, are you rooted? If you are rooted and you granted root privileges to Xposed Installer, then the problem is you can't write to system partition, you may have to mount system partition as rw.
> 
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes , work fine , but you can replace the launcher with an updated version of that.


Please test it. I use that launcher long time


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey. It really fine but edit in build.prop line that able to show battery %. It will be verry nice.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 25, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Hey. It really fine but edit in build.prop line that able to show battery %. It will be verry nice.

Click to collapse



My problem with it is the battery icon still showing there, I can make transparent battery icons, but then you couldn't really choose if you want icons only. Of course, I will try a different approach depending on... well... if something comes to mind. In the meantime you will have to edit buil.prop by yourself.

Expecting more feedback, I have implemented @rac69 mods for Live Wallpapers and Facebook support from Play Store (this may be volatile) . Please, if you have suggestions on UI,  let me know, attach an image so I can understand what you want to propose.


----------



## M0nti (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm  interested to test your Rom


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 26, 2015)

I love the icons. They are really really nice. Profile changer olso. Verry interesting.
Google play still says that FB is not working on my phone and i cant download it. 
I dont know what program you put here but i think when you will finish ROM add King Root not Supersu.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 26, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I love the icons. They are really really nice. Profile changer olso. Verry interesting.
> Google play still says that FB is not working on my phone and i cant download it.
> I dont know what program you put here but i think when you will finish ROM add King Root not Supersu.

Click to collapse



Yes. Right now I am rebooting a lot and superSU's su keeps CWM asking if I want to fix root. I hace to figure out why Profiler crashes with default profiles,at least in my phone it does. They icons are from paper icons theme and, in some cases are modified from there. I will change even the recent apps icons in the next release.

About facebook support, you can see in my signature that the phone is detected as a Nexus 4. I can search and download facebook from Play Store.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 26, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yes. Right now I am rebooting a lot and superSU's su keeps CWM asking if I want to fix root. I hace to figure out why Profiler crashes with default profiles,at least in my phone it does. They icons are from paper icons theme and, in some cases are modified from there. I will change even the recent apps icons in the next release.
> 
> About facebook support, you can see in my signature that the phone is detected as a Nexus 4. I can search and download facebook from Play Store.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I use king root and when i reboot, cwm not ask about fixing root.

And how can i change my phone detection? For nexus 4.?


----------



## rac69 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Flashing without using backups*

Has anyone been able to flash a rom on this phone without using the cwm backup method? I mean can we use a cwm flashable zip? @CENTSOARER is doing an awesome job making mod roms. I have my own plans for flashing  custom/mod roms using zip instead of using a nandroid backup.


----------



## rickgerri (Oct 27, 2015)

*I got an internal error*

Hello,

I had installed the Modded Rom V4, but i got an error that my internal storage is damaged. 3 options: Back-up, but its says i have not installed an Back-up-app. Reboot or reset system. Notting works. How to fix ?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 27, 2015)

rickgerri said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had installed the Modded Rom V4, but i got an error that my internal storage is damaged. 3 options: Back-up, but its says i have not installed an Back-up-app. Reboot or reset system. Notting works. How to fix ?

Click to collapse



Restore your backup. I just found this nasty bug too and I can't fix it right now. Can you get more info using logcat? For my device the factory reset option solves the issue, far from ideal I know.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 27, 2015)

rac69 said:


> Has anyone been able to flash a rom on this phone without using the cwm backup method? I mean can we use a cwm flashable zip? @CENTSOARER is doing an awesome job making mod roms. I have my own plans for flashing  custom/mod roms using zip instead of using a nandroid backup.

Click to collapse



I used one once, maybe when I release a stable MOD ROM like the one I'm making I will use an updater-script, but for me is not a priority right now.


----------



## Dalibor43 (Oct 27, 2015)

@CENTSOARER  I hope you will fast finish this new rom


----------



## 100janov (Oct 27, 2015)

Guys, i need help. The phone got stucked on android logo, i did wipe data two times, but the same it stucks on android logo. The phone is not rooted and it is with the original firmware.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Oct 27, 2015)

100janov said:


> Guys, i need help. The phone got stucked on android logo, i did wipe data two times, but the same it stucks on android logo. The phone is not rooted and it is with the original firmware.

Click to collapse



Try dload method. Download original system put it in the folder dload on sdcard and then turn on phone in dload mode.


----------



## 100janov (Oct 27, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Try dload method. Download original system put it in the folder dload on sdcard and then turn on phone in dload mode.

Click to collapse



This file, right? 
http://consumer.huawei.com/nz/mobile-phones/support/downloads/detail/ascend-y530-nz.htm?id=25245


----------



## DJDucksta (Oct 27, 2015)

100janov said:


> This file, right?
> http://consumer.huawei.com/nz/mobile-phones/support/downloads/detail/ascend-y530-nz.htm?id=25245

Click to collapse



As long as the firmware on ur phone is B181 or older then that 1 will work. Iy is best to find the same version that u have currently. Newer will work but it means u will not b able to roll the version back again easily


----------



## Animu619 (Oct 27, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Sounds like Xposed Installer can't get permissions to access and copy /bin/app_process file. It may be possible you did not grant root privileges to Xposed, are you rooted? If you are rooted and you granted root privileges to Xposed Installer, then the problem is you can't write to system partition, you may have to mount system partition as rw.
> 
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Cent, very good job with that rom. I've been using it for some hours and haven't encountered a single error, not even the ones you mentioned above. I love the animations and font you chose, plus my battery seems to last longer, and the phone is quite fluid in general. (I use 218 dpi btw) 

I had SuperSU with the 3rd rom, but after recovering the 4th one, I set kingroot as default and deleted SuperSU, which solved the "root fix" question in every cwm reboot.

How did you make the system read your device as a Nexus 4? I'm curious lol 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 100janov (Oct 27, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> As long as the firmware on ur phone is B181 or older then that 1 will work. Iy is best to find the same version that u have currently. Newer will work but it means u will not b able to roll the version back again easily

Click to collapse



How to check the current firmware, because the phone is not booting and also it is not mine.
It is my first time messing with Huawei phone


----------



## DJDucksta (Oct 27, 2015)

100janov said:


> How to check the current firmware, because the phone is not booting and also it is not mine.
> It is my first time messing with Huawei phone

Click to collapse



Im not sure of how you can with the phone in its current state. U can still try it with the file u have linked to as it will not harm it to try. Worst case senario is that it will give u an error message.


----------



## 100janov (Oct 28, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> Im not sure of how you can with the phone in its current state. U can still try it with the file u have linked to as it will not harm it to try. Worst case senario is that it will give u an error message.

Click to collapse



I received this error when trying to dload

```
file:/sdcard/dload/update.app.size=1400570140
oemsbl version list check error!
 M ,write data error
Error:update.app is a invalid package
Error:SD card update failure,SD card update abort!
```


----------



## rac69 (Oct 28, 2015)

Had similar problem with update.app invalid package error.  You have to extract system.img from update.app using HuaweiUpdateExtractor. Then flash it to your phone using fastboot.  Copy system.img into the adb/fastboot directory.  Put phone into bootloader mode again and connect to pc with usb cable. Now test with command *fastboot devices*. If successful then flash sytem.img to phone with command *fastboot flash system system.img*.  Lastly reboot phone with *fastboot reboot* and hope it boots. Goodluck!

If you need to flash the boot.img also then flash it first then flash system.img.
*fastboot flash boot boot.img*
*fastboot flash system system.img*


----------



## zioBlack (Oct 28, 2015)

*Broken link*

Hi, I want to know if you can get the working link to download the cwm? or a substitute?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 28, 2015)

zioBlack said:


> Hi, I want to know if you can get the working link to download the cwm? or a substitute?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I keep forgetting that. Now it should be fixed!


----------



## 100janov (Oct 28, 2015)

rac69 said:


> Had similar problem with update.app invalid package error.  You have to extract system.img from update.app using HuaweiUpdateExtractor. Then flash it to your phone using fastboot.  Copy system.img into the adb/fastboot directory.  Put phone into bootloader mode again and connect to pc with usb cable. Now test with command *fastboot devices*. If successful then flash sytem.img to phone with command *fastboot flash system system.img*.  Lastly reboot phone with *fastboot reboot* and hope it boots. Goodluck!
> 
> If you need to flash the boot.img also then flash it first then flash system.img.
> *fastboot flash boot boot.img*
> *fastboot flash system system.img*

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help.
I got "failed remote command not allowed", maybe the reason for this is that the bootloader is not unlocked, right?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 28, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Hey Cent, very good job with that rom. I've been using it for some hours and haven't encountered a single error, not even the ones you mentioned above. I love the animations and font you chose, plus my battery seems to last longer, and the phone is quite fluid in general. (I use 218 dpi btw)
> 
> I had SuperSU with the 3rd rom, but after recovering the 4th one, I set kingroot as default and deleted SuperSU, which solved the "root fix" question in every cwm reboot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used the BUILD PROPERTIES in Nexus 4 in my build.prop file. Of course some of those properties did not work at first, but now everything is fixed, well, at least I think everything is....

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------




100janov said:


> Thank you for your help.
> I got "failed remote command not allowed", maybe the reason for this is that the bootloader is not unlocked, right?

Click to collapse



Yes, that is the reason for sure.


----------



## 100janov (Oct 28, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Yes, that is the reason for sure.

Click to collapse



Unlocking the bootloader will void the warranty, so there is no other solution to fix the problem?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Oct 28, 2015)

100janov said:


> Unlocking the bootloader will void the warranty, so there is no other solution to fix the problem?

Click to collapse



There are a couple of rootable firmwares which won't require you to unclok the bootloader. If you find the correct images to flash and if your phone is compatible to the upgrade you can root. Browse the last 10 pages, someone cited two rootable-with-locked-bootloader firmwares over there.


----------



## 100janov (Oct 29, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> There are a couple of rootable firmware's which won't require you to unclok the bootloader. If you find the correct images to flash and if your phone is compatible to the upgrade you can root. Browse the last 10 pages, someone cited two rootable-with-locked-bootloader firmwares over there.

Click to collapse



But if i root, i am still loosing the warranty


----------



## Animu619 (Oct 29, 2015)

100janov said:


> But if i root, i am still loosing the warranty

Click to collapse



Who cares about warranty when you can get a handful of optimization/customization functions? Just my opinion lol

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 100janov (Oct 29, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Who cares about warranty when you can get a handful of optimization/customization functions? Just my opinion lol
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I know what are the benefits with rooting, i had my phone rooted. The thing is that this Huawei is not mine so i want to be fixed without avoiding the warranty


----------



## Animu619 (Oct 29, 2015)

100janov said:


> I know what are the benefits with rooting, i had my phone rooted. The thing is that this Huawei is not mine so i want to be fixed without avoiding the warranty

Click to collapse



Oh, I see your point. Try asking the owner for permission, cause if there's a way to do it without voiding the warranty it might be complex to do , good luck with that. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DJDucksta (Oct 29, 2015)

100janov said:


> I received this error when trying to dload
> 
> ```
> file:/sdcard/dload/update.app.size=1400570140
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the message that comes up when trying to use DLoad method with a firmware that is older (lower version) than what is currently on the phone. The B181 that you tried is one of the lowest versions that there is.

If you are able to find someone in your region with the same phone you could check there one to see what version they have as yours would likely be the same. Perhaps even going to a phone store they may be able to find out.

There did use to be a link to a blog in this forum that had all available firmwares for this phone but I just tried it and it now says that you must be invited to the blog to access it. If you let me know your service provider and country i will see if I can find a suitable firmware for you to use.


----------



## 100janov (Oct 29, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> This is the message that comes up when trying to use DLoad method with a firmware that is older (lower version) than what is currently on the phone. The B181 that you tried is one of the lowest versions that there is.
> 
> If you are able to find someone in your region with the same phone you could check there one to see what version they have as yours would likely be the same. Perhaps even going to a phone store they may be able to find out.
> 
> There did use to be a link to a blog in this forum that had all available firmwares for this phone but I just tried it and it now says that you must be invited to the blog to access it. If you let me know your service provider and country i will see if I can find a suitable firmware for you to use.

Click to collapse



Telekom Macedonia, but the phone is bought from Swiss and it is unlocked for using other providers. Even if you find unbranded that will be a better choice 
Thank you for trying so hard to help.


----------



## 100janov (Oct 29, 2015)

Guys, phone is fixed. I dload B515 firmware which i found it here on xda. Thank you again for your help, without you the phone wouldn't be fixed.
Cheers :fingers-crossed: :good:


----------



## ciubi93 (Oct 29, 2015)

*can??*

That method work to port custom rom 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2284985


----------



## DJDucksta (Oct 29, 2015)

100janov said:


> Guys, phone is fixed. I dload B515 firmware which i found it here on xda. Thank you again for your help, without you the phone wouldn't be fixed.
> Cheers :fingers-crossed: :good:

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it. Now that u know what firmware u have (Its B515 now no matter what it was before) u will be able to restore very easily again if u ever have to.


----------



## 100janov (Oct 29, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> Glad to hear it. Now that u know what firmware u have (Its B515 now no matter what it was before) u will be able to restore very easily again if u ever have to.

Click to collapse



Yes now i made backup from the firmware


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Mod rom (beta 2)*

OK, guys, this is beta 2 and I want to thank you for your suggestions. I still have some known issues, but it is overall way more stable and eye-candy. It could be called an RC, but with these known bugs I can't. To my knowledge there persist some rough edges and the ridiculous bug in Profile Switcher the ridiculous bug in changing between Simple and Standard UI (whatever, who the hell uses Simple UI?). I added Live Wallpapers support (credits to @rac69), some beautiful animations by @eng.stk (really, now I use animations scaled at 1.5x, before this, I always deactivated animations), a heavily modded build.prop (the phone is detected as a Nexus 4 and you can download Facebook, APUS Launcher, etc.), a basic set of minimal-as-hell apps with nicer icons (heck, I even modded Huawei's Calculator app and the horrible Huawei app's icons) and the list of changes from all previous MOD ROM versions are still applying.

IMPORTANT RECOMENDATIONS: 
1) I deactivated Huawei's Power Management because it interferes with Greenify and I prefer to have Greenify installed but is not FOSS, so, install it from Play Store.
2) Freeze or deactivate Huawei Theme Manager. If you don't plan to change your EMUI theme you are better off disabling Huawei Theme Manager. This app is a heavy load for Y530's RAM.
3) If you are having problems with swap, replace superSU with Kinguser for managing superuser privileges.

And, hey! This is still beta work. It is gonna get even better, but at this moment I may take a pause for a couple of weeks and I want you to enjoy the progress I feel it's been achieved until now.

So, this is THE LINK: 
https://mega.nz/#!3xsHUJZT!KNc56mbS5KyOX64BwaGQOHLHme0WKo8txhXgzGJRONg

INSTALLING:
This is a Nandroid Backup (still using this method). 
1) Uncompress the date-named folder inside /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup
2) Reboot into recovery and go to advanced restore option, select "restore system" then start restore. 
3) Wipe cache and dalvik cahe. 
4) Reboot normally

ANY FEEDBACK WILL BE WELCOME.

PS. I finally figured out how to share a damn folder in MEGA. So, this is the folder containing individual APK files and other useful stuff bundled in this MOD ROM.


----------



## Animu619 (Nov 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> OK, guys, this is beta 2 and I want to thank you for your suggestions. I still have some known issues, but it is overall way more stable and eye-candy. It could be called an RC, but with these known bugs I can't. To my knowledge there persist some rough edges and the ridiculous bug in Profile Switcher the ridiculous bug in changing between Simple and Standard UI (whatever, who the hell uses Simple UI?). I added Live Wallpapers support (credits to @rac69), some beautiful animations by @eng.stk (really, now I use animations scaled at 1.5x, before this, I always deactivated animations), a heavily modded build.prop (the phone is detected as a Nexus 4 and you can download Facebook, APUS Launcher, etc.), a basic set of minimal-as-hell apps with nicer icons (heck, I even modded Huawei's Calculator app and the horrible Huawei app's icons) and the list of changes from all previous MOD ROM versions are still applying.
> 
> IMPORTANT RECOMENDATIONS:
> 1) I deactivated Huawei's Power Management because it interferes with Greenify and I prefer to have Greenify installed but is not FOSS, so, install it from Play Store.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your work with mod roms, you have given life to this phone more than once! Downloading beta 2 right now  

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juro.janosik (Nov 1, 2015)

For about few days i can't open Google play. I try app and website. Doesn't work. I make a factory reset and now when I try to log in I have this... 





Anyone can help?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Nov 1, 2015)

Ok. Its fixed. I restore centsoarer beta-rom and now google play is working.


----------



## joker925 (Nov 1, 2015)

Can someone provide me the Lollipop System UI apk file? The old link is no more working...
Thanks in advance!

P.S. Also stock SystemUI.apk file would be great! 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y530-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## albandk (Nov 2, 2015)

*Virtual Memory*

Guys I need your avice. Which is the best virtual memory/swap out there. Room expander/Simple Root Swap ?!


----------



## Juro.janosik (Nov 3, 2015)

albandk said:


> Guys I need your avice. Which is the best virtual memory/swap out there. Room expander/Simple Root Swap ?!

Click to collapse



RAM expander


----------



## joker925 (Nov 3, 2015)

I need your help...i have b189 rooted and with unlocked bootloader; few days ago I put into system/app the SystemUI.apk file that CENTSOARER shared in the Mega folder coming from his new modded rom...after that, I've been able to see only half of my statusbar, like you can see in the picture. 
I don't want to use dload method to restore the whole system, so, if you can tell me how to make this statusbar full visible, or how to restore the previous Ui without passing through dload method, i'll be grateful  
Thank you so much, wainting answers







Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y530-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 4, 2015)

joker925 said:


> I need your help...i have b189 rooted and with unlocked bootloader; few days ago I put into system/app the SystemUI.apk file that CENTSOARER shared in the Mega folder coming from his new modded rom...after that, I've been able to see only half of my statusbar, like you can see in the picture.
> I don't want to use dload method to restore the whole system, so, if you can tell me how to make this statusbar full visible, or how to restore the previous Ui without passing through dload method, i'll be grateful
> Thank you so much, wainting answers.
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y530-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse




No straight answers here. The straightest is you need to restore your original B189's SystemUI.

How? Well, first you should try my complete MOD ROM, not in parts, because it is based on a different firmware (B515) and therefore a slightly different framework.

Now, how, really.
1) Extract original SystemUI from update.app in dload folder using Huawei Update extractor for Windows, extract and push or copy it to /system/app/
2) Extract from a nandroid backup using Nandroid Manager, for example, and push or copy to /system/app
3) Ask gently to our peers for his/her SystemUI.apk file, maybe someone has B189 firmware
4) Restore a nandroid backup

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## fielpo (Nov 4, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> OK, guys, this is beta 2 and I want to thank you for your suggestions. I still have some known issues, but it is overall way more stable and eye-candy. It could be called an RC, but with these known bugs I can't. To my knowledge there persist some rough edges and the ridiculous bug in Profile Switcher the ridiculous bug in changing between Simple and Standard UI (whatever, who the hell uses Simple UI?). I added Live Wallpapers support (credits to @rac69), some beautiful animations by @eng.stk (really, now I use animations scaled at 1.5x, before this, I always deactivated animations), a heavily modded build.prop (the phone is detected as a Nexus 4 and you can download Facebook, APUS Launcher, etc.), a basic set of minimal-as-hell apps with nicer icons (heck, I even modded Huawei's Calculator app and the horrible Huawei app's icons) and the list of changes from all previous MOD ROM versions are still applying.
> 
> IMPORTANT RECOMENDATIONS:
> 1) I deactivated Huawei's Power Management because it interferes with Greenify and I prefer to have Greenify installed but is not FOSS, so, install it from Play Store.
> ...

Click to collapse



just want to leave a feedback for this mod...AWESOME!!
i was using the mod v3 and it drying my battery very fast,not shure why, this one instead it's nearly perfect for me, for how i use the phone i didn't found any bug yet and the battery come back to life again.

Good job and thanks!


----------



## joker925 (Nov 4, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> No straight answers here. The straightest is you need to restore your original B189's SystemUI.
> 
> How? Well, first you should try my complete MOD ROM, not in parts, because it is based on a different firmware (B515) and therefore a slightly different framework.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your answer! I'll try as soon as possible. 
About your roms, i've alredy tried to restore your latest one and also your v2, but my phone was always failing...it restored your nandroid backups but got stopped on bootloop when rebooting. With your latest, it was saying that internal memory was damaged. In the end (i can't remember how) i made it booting but it couldn't read the SIM card (so the phone was nearly useless)...rebooting, deleting data, cache and dalvik was useless, nothing changed, the only way to get out was restoring b189. 
Seems that my phone don't like modding...
Thanks again for your help! 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y530-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 4, 2015)

joker925 said:


> Thank you so much for your answer! I'll try as soon as possible.
> About your roms, i've alredy tried to restore your latest one and also your v2, but my phone was always failing...it restored your nandroid backups but got stopped on bootloop when rebooting. With your latest, it was saying that internal memory was damaged. In the end (i can't remember how) i made it booting but it couldn't read the SIM card (so the phone was nearly useless)...rebooting, deleting data, cache and dalvik was useless, nothing changed, the only way to get out was restoring b189.
> Seems that my phone don't like modding...
> Thanks again for your help!
> ...

Click to collapse



I had this problem and got rid of it by just formating my internal and external sd cards. I know it is a lot to ask (and I am not really asking, just saying) to format sd cards but once in a while is kind of healthy to wipe everything and start over from a clean state. I am a tinkerer, so I had a lot of things laying there that were useless and were apparently damaging my experience with my phone.


----------



## joker925 (Nov 4, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I had this problem and got rid of it by just formating my internal and external sd cards. I know it is a lot to ask (and I am not really asking, just saying) to format sd cards but once in a while is kind of healthy to wipe everything and start over from a clean state. I am a tinkerer, so I had a lot of things laying there that were useless and were apparently damaging my experience with my phone.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, i'll try! 


Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y530-U00 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Nov 4, 2015)

*Mod system apk's*

Hey guys !, I modified some images of the system apk 's and these are the results... these apk 's are compatible with Censorated MOD v3.

***Installation***
Download This file: 
https://mega.nz/#!RdNTWJiZ!68DM3fAiJHdXjNN18ROz3gKQ8TdbYrkPfCf2ONUOPeg
Un-zip the files and then copy to: System/app and replace it.
***IMPORTANT+++
There's a file called HWDeskClok.apk, this file replaces the original Huawey Apk, if you want to run this file , you will need to do: 
First: Erase the Odex File
second: Wipe Factory Reset
if not, will not work
And, ONLY in this File you must delete de Odex File, I REPEAT ONLY IN THIS FILE.

Here are some pictures .

https://mega.nz/#F!gMMmzJJS!yVZdGugoSMvATb5h7Jjcwg


If you have some question, i am here!.. 

Sorry for my bad English!


----------



## zioBlack (Nov 5, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> I am working on a new MOD ROM, it is now in alpha-beta stage, stable enough but with some rough edges. This MOD ROM includes full Live Wallpapers support shared by some user, nicer animations, flat design but not material colors, includes the scrollable and customizable toolbox mod and I need some feedback before I work on the final release.
> 
> Is someone interested on testing this?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



hello , I am willing to test it and release feedback and report any bugs !


----------



## rac69 (Nov 7, 2015)

*This Mod if Fast*



CENTSOARER said:


> I am working on a new MOD ROM, it is now in alpha-beta stage, stable enough but with some rough edges. This MOD ROM includes full Live Wallpapers support shared by some user, nicer animations, flat design but not material colors, includes the scrollable and customizable toolbox mod and I need some feedback before I work on the final release.
> 
> Is someone interested on testing this?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok this is your best mod. It is better than your previous mod v3. Man you got the midus touch with mods. No lag so far plus there is a lot of space left to install apps. 
Glad you got rid of the google apps bloat. We should install what google apps we need. Also since huawei theme is gone phone operating more smoothly.
Some suggestions:
Is it possible to color the wifi, battery and phone signal icons? They are just pure white. Also please add battery percentage to true in the build prop.
Looking forward to the final version.
*UPDATE:*
After some more testing there is a little lag by apps like facebook, gmail, bbm. So some optimization or tweaking for these types of apps that hog memory might be needed.


----------



## Animu619 (Nov 7, 2015)

rac69 said:


> Ok this is your best mod. It is better than your previous mod v3. Man you got the midus touch with mods. No lag so far plus there is a lot of space left to install apps.
> Glad you got rid of the google apps bloat. We should install what google apps we need. Also since huawei theme is gone phone operating more smoothly.
> Some suggestions:
> Is it possible to color the wifi, battery and phone signal icons? They are just pure white. Also please add battery percentage to true in the build prop.
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with everything you said there, but I'd like to point out that those apps are laggish by nature when it comes to this phone. As you said, this mod rom is the best he's made, and beta 2 fixed practically all the bugs that beta 1 had, hope it keeps growing :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Nov 7, 2015)

*What happen with cm roms?*

Why the developers did not stop losing time doing "MOD ROMS" which only have change in appearance and no change in functionality, and start making real CM roms? because the speed up 4.0 of Dante  FX is totally a fake and that this incomplete CM11 have put aside. I not understand that


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 7, 2015)

JuanDxD24 said:


> Why the developers did not stop losing time doing "MOD ROMS" which only have change in appearance and no change in functionality, and start making real CM roms? because the speed up 4.0 of Dante  FX is totally a fake and that this incomplete CM11 have put aside. I not understand that

Click to collapse




 I only can speak for myself here. I do not call myself a developer, I can code very simple scripts and modify UIs, some XMLs, tweak stuff from the knowledge I can gather and bundle all together as well as I can. I do not have a developer profile, VisualTech and PieroV and messi2050 they are developers and they have tried as hard as they can allow themselves to help for free, but they have limitations with money, work and summarizing with living their lives.

Again, speaking for myslef, this is what I can do and you can use it for free or not use it at all. I can and if I consider it does worth it I will try to build a custom ROM, but the device is getting old and I am planning to pass it over to my dad or someone else when the time comes. In this moment I want to build the best MOD ROM I can deliver with what we know right now, if I have enough time I will try my best building CM or MIUI, but I am not a developer, most probably my build will never even boot.

PS. MOD ROMs have been adding functionalities since they were released.



> *UPDATE:*
> After some more testing there is a little lag by apps like facebook, gmail, bbm. So some optimization or tweaking for these types of apps that hog memory might be needed.

Click to collapse



Yes @rac69, that is a hardware limitation. 512 MB RAM appears to be lesser than what developers consider standard, as a matter of fact, the only thing that can impact on performance of this bloated apps is some swap space (man, facebook app is bloated everywhere and it requires facebook messenger app too in order to manage facebook messages). I use Firefox for Android in my phone, and if there is a webpage relying on a lot of JavaScript stuff I can't even have one tab open, once I activate my swap partition I can easily open 5 tabs without crashing Firefox for Android. Now, that's for keeping the apps working, not really for performance. 

There are some tweaks I apply every boot on cpu governor, kernel samepage merging (this is important for RAM usage) and entropy generation (in my experience, this is more than a placebo and makes things responsiver). The problem is this settings are hardcoded in libraries and binaries and I can't tweak these to deliver it in a MOD ROM, the solution most people use is to add this tweaks as init.d scripts, but our stock kernel does not support init.d and we would need to emulate it, but again, it requires users to deal with apps and configurations right after installing the MOD ROM and not all init.d-emulating apps are compatible with our phone. Anyway, I have shared those scripts and the MOD ROM is prepared with all necesary binaries to run them.

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Nov 7, 2015)

de todas formas, yo aprecio su trabajo y todo lo relacionado con ello, pero creo que es mejor empezar a desarrollar alguna custom ROM.

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

Anyway, I appreciate your work and everything connected with it, but I think you better start to develop some custom ROM.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 8, 2015)

JuanDxD24 said:


> de todas formas, yo aprecio su trabajo y todo lo relacionado con ello, pero creo que es mejor empezar a desarrollar alguna custom ROM.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate your work and everything connected with it, but I think you better start to develop some custom ROM.

Click to collapse




 We have tried for months now. PieroV has compiled a CM that boots and his CWM recovery based on a KK kernel is the best, I have tried really hard to debug eloy’s build audio in call, we both have failed on providing a functional system. VisualTech tried to build a custom kernel and his effort did not come to fruition. If you have the skills I will try to help you all the way you go but in this moment I think a CM will not come and I better work on something that I can deliver.

Yes, It is frustrating.

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## rac69 (Nov 8, 2015)

*Unlocking Bootloader*

For all those who are having a hard time unlocking their bootloader checkout this  here on xda. Maybe it will work with the Huawei Y530 phone.


----------



## Cameo164 (Nov 8, 2015)

rac69 said:


> For all those who are having a hard time unlocking their bootloader checkout this  here on xda. Maybe it will work with the Huawei Y530 phone.

Click to collapse



No it won't work because the program simply runs the fastboot command "fastboot oem unlock" which won't work.


----------



## rac69 (Nov 8, 2015)

Cameo164 said:


> No it won't work because the program simply runs the fastboot command "fastboot oem unlock" which won't work.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks for the correction. I was just looking around for something to help those who are having that issue.


----------



## Cameo164 (Nov 8, 2015)

rac69 said:


> For all those who are having a hard time unlocking their bootloader checkout this  here on xda. Maybe it will work with the Huawei Y530 phone.

Click to collapse





rac69 said:


> Ok thanks for the correction. I was just looking around for something to help those who are having that issue.

Click to collapse



No problem. The funny thing is that I can't unlock my bootloader too because Huawei isn't answering me. But I don't wanna pay for DC Unlocker.


----------



## JuanDxD24 (Nov 9, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> We have tried for months now. PieroV has compiled a CM that boots and his CWM recovery based on a KK kernel is the best, I have tried really hard to debug eloy’s build audio in call, we both have failed on providing a functional system. VisualTech tried to build a custom kernel and his effort did not come to fruition. If you have the skills I will try to help you all the way you go but in this moment I think a CM will not come and I better work on something that I can deliver.
> 
> Yes, It is frustrating.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums

Click to collapse



i see, The only thing you can do is buy another cell I feel a little more comfortable with it, but until that happens, I'll try the mod-ROMs that are available because that is far rom cm. I swear that if I could bring something would because his work is better than Dante, their roms are going from bad to worse both graphically and functionally, in a comment on facebook asked a question and I answered the speed up 4.0 is fake and pulled me of the group. xD lol


----------



## rac69 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cameo164 said:


> No problem. The funny thing is that I can't unlock my bootloader too because Huawei isn't answering me. But I don't wanna pay for DC Unlocker.

Click to collapse




My bootloader is already unlocked.  I got my code from huawei back in July. I don't think you have to pay any money to get the bootloader unlock code with dc unlocker.  Run the software and get your unlock code. See this VIDEO on youtube.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Nov 9, 2015)

Again. I do nothing. And lost GP... I don't know why. Two days ago it was working.... 





Anyone can help?


----------



## Cameo164 (Nov 9, 2015)

rac69 said:


> My bootloader is already unlocked.  I got my code from huawei back in July. I don't think you have to pay any money to get the bootloader unlock code with dc unlocker.  Run the software and get your unlock code. See this VIDEO on youtube.

Click to collapse



When it would be so easy... DcUnlocker tells me to buy 4 credits which coast 4,99€ with credit card or 9,99€ with SMS Pay.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## rac69 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cameo164 said:


> When it would be so easy... DcUnlocker tells me to buy 4 credits which coast 4,99€ with credit card or 9,99€ with SMS Pay.

Click to collapse



Ok I stand corrected. Thanks for that info.


----------



## ciubi93 (Nov 12, 2015)

*stock browaer not work, why??*

i extract from a stock rom that stock browser , and i copy in system/app. and not work , not apear like installed. why???


----------



## mohammedghouse (Nov 12, 2015)

hi sir ,,
any body have y530-u00 (b519)... please send me link ..

thank you


----------



## Jonytuco (Nov 12, 2015)

Amigos alguien q sepa como puedo poner la status bar transparente de forma manual sin módulos de xposed ni programas externos gracias......


----------



## Gumyka (Nov 12, 2015)

*Bootloader unlock*

Hi everybody!
I wanna unlock my Y530. Sended email for Huawei. They answer for me after 2 day this email: _"Hello Dear user:
Huawei Customer Service is pleasure  to be at your service.

If you want to unlock your phone, you should meet these conditions as follow:

1、Please register  your own Huawei ID on your phone .

2、Log in your Huawei ID for continuously 14 days on your phone which you need to unlock.

3、Each Huawei ID should not apply for the unlock code more than twice within six months.

You can log in h t t p ://emui. huawei. com /en/ to ask for unlock code When you enter the web page, please click 'Download' button, choose the 'Unlock Bootloader' to log in your Huawei ID other than any other third party ID, then follow operations as the web page advices.

If you can not log in, please send the screenshoots of the erro message shows on the screen to us and we will help you to check your problems.

We also need you to know that once your phone is rooted, it can be out of the best working state and part of functions may not be able to work normally. In additon, the system is vulnerable to be invaded by viruses once your phone is permitted to unlock. What's more, for the lacking of fully tested, the third party software will not be compatible with your phone. Unlocking will bring unexpected negative impacts and if the device is not normal, and can not be restored, Huawei after-sales service office will not provide warranty service for your rooted phone, and you may bear the cost. So we strongly advice you to think it twice.

If you have any other problem, please send your feedback to us. We will always be at your service to help you to solve your problems. Thank you for your supporting to Huawei and you can add Huawei official Wechat ID: Huawei 400 to learn more.

Hard service 100+, out of service is just the basis, the excess satisfaction is our eternal pursuit!

                                                                        HUAWEI Customer Service "_

I registered in page but when click the "download" and "Unlock bootloader" selected the "Smart phone" category, under this i would choose in the product modell the Huawei Y530, but the list is not included... 
I tried another way to unlock my phone, read this forum, try all chance have been here, but neither effective. Have effective solution?? 
Sorry for my bad english...


----------



## Cameo164 (Nov 12, 2015)

Gumyka said:


> Hi everybody!
> I wanna unlock my Y530. Sended email for Huawei. They answer for me after 2 day this email: _"Hello Dear user:
> Huawei Customer Service is pleasure  to be at your service.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I have the same problem. I already wrote to huawei on facebook and they told me to write another email to the customer service. And I already done this too but no more answer...


----------



## Animu619 (Nov 12, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> i extract from a stock rom that stock browser , and i copy in system/app. and not work , not apear like installed. why???

Click to collapse



That's a .rar file, did you extract it before moving it to system/app? Or, is the file inside the .rar an .apk file? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ciubi93 (Nov 13, 2015)

, the apk not work

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------




Animu619 said:


> That's a .rar file, did you extract it before moving it to system/app? Or, is the file inside the .rar an .apk file?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



. În that rar îs the apk and .dex file


----------



## MihaiSG (Nov 13, 2015)

@ciubi93

Have you set the correct permissions?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Nov 13, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> @ciubi93
> 
> Have you set the correct permissions?

Click to collapse



Apk is not working. I olso try to install it and it says "Installing..." and then "app is not install."

Wysłany z mojego Nexus 4 vel Huawei Y530


----------



## sfrat (Nov 13, 2015)

hi guys,
anyone has the stock wind firmware for the italian market?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 14, 2015)

sfrat said:


> hi guys,
> anyone has the stock wind firmware for the italian market?

Click to collapse




What's the wind firmware? Is it an Italian carrier?

About the browser problem, are you installing from B15 firmware or from what firmware version?

About the MOD ROM, I am gonna start working on it next week, solving some issues and modifying details I still do not like. I will start with status bar battery icons and try to adapt icons with numbers from some published MOD. 

Not sure if it will work, on one hand there's the icon changing just a couple of times, on the other hand we get to see 100 levels when build.prop indicates battery percent true, my approach is simple: I will add icons for 100 levels and see what happens. If it does not work there is an XML to change this but I can't make sense of it so I hope it works.

Not a big fan of colored icons but I found low level colored battery icons to be very useful and that signal indicator, yikes... I like the one in iOS, but does not fit in lollipop style. Any suggestions?

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## ciubi93 (Nov 14, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> What's the wind firmware? Is it an Italian carrier?
> 
> About the browser problem, are you installing from B15 firmware or from what firmware version?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hei cent , browser îs extracte from b189, maybe that îs the problem??


I extract from b515 now and work , thx!!!!


----------



## Juro.janosik (Nov 14, 2015)

ciubi93 said:


> Hei cent , browser îs extracte from b189, maybe that îs the problem??
> 
> 
> I extract from b515 now and work , thx!!!!

Click to collapse



Share it please

Wysłany z mojego Nexus 4 vel Huawei Y530


----------



## sfrat (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes it is an italian carrier which has a branded  firmware!



CENTSOARER said:


> What's the wind firmware? Is it an Italian carrier?
> 
> About the browser problem, are you installing from B15 firmware or from what firmware version?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ciubi93 (Nov 14, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Share it please
> 
> Wysłany z mojego Nexus 4 vel Huawei Y530

Click to collapse



That archive contain the apk and dex file. Îs from b515 stock rom


----------



## Juro.janosik (Nov 15, 2015)

I have root access but when i copy apk to system/app it always said Failed...




Ok. I fix it


----------



## bradyonly (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm having a hell of a time getting Huawei to send me an unlock code to unlock the bootloader. I sent them an email and they told me to use their website. But on the site they don't have the Y530 listed in their model list for requesting an unlocked code and they don't have the North America international code in the list when creating a phone account to submit the whole thing. Anybody have any suggestions? 

Here was the message they sent back when I sent the info listed in IcemanSR's post:



> Hello Dear user:
> Huawei Customer is pleasure  to be at your service.
> 
> If you want to unlock your phone, you should meet these conditions as follow:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## LilBlinx (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello, I have a Huawei Ascend Y530-U00. The phone had a problem where the recovery was missing, I really don't know what caused it. I reflashed the firmware using the procedure in the 6th post here, LINK. Now it's just black screen and I can see how it connects to the PC but can't turn on, the logo can't be shown either. Can't even enter recovery to flasht the firmware again. How can I fix it?


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 20, 2015)

DavidMKD said:


> Hello, I have a Huawei Ascend Y530-U00. The phone had a problem where the recovery was missing, I really don't know what caused it. I reflashed the firmware using the procedure in the 6th post here, LINK. Now it's just black screen and I can see how it connects to the PC but can't turn on, the logo can't be shown either. Can't even enter recovery to flasht the firmware again. How can I fix it?

Click to collapse




The procedure is correct. You should try another firmware, if you find versions B515 and B189 go for the lesser version (B189) and try the immediate upper version you can find if it fails. Even versions from other regions can make it work correctly.

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## LilBlinx (Nov 20, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> The procedure is correct. You should try another firmware, if you find versions B515 and B189 go for the lesser version (B189) and try the immediate upper version you can find if it fails. Even versions from other regions can make it work correctly.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums

Click to collapse



The problem is the phone is like dead. The volume up, down and power button combination to enter recovery isn't working. It' just dead but it connects to pc. It's not recognized in ADB


----------



## g.andy (Nov 23, 2015)

sorry for the stupid message, but i don't see the link of download for the cwm fully functional. I have ascend y 530-U00, but it is in bootloop.


----------



## andrumorr (Nov 24, 2015)

HI friends, i wanna install facebook, picsart and go keyboard. But the live wallapapers need and this y530 no have suportt any help me to install the live wallapers, i dont wanna install data/app and changue permissions y changue the builld.prop to nexus 4 but this not solve the problem. Aparte Dante FX trabaja en un aporte


----------



## Kombuk (Nov 24, 2015)

andrumorr said:


> HI friends, i wanna install facebook, picsart and go keyboard. But the live wallapapers need and this y530 no have suportt any help me to install the live wallapers, i dont wanna install data/app and changue permissions y changue the builld.prop to nexus 4 but this not solve the problem. Aparte Dante FX trabaja en un aporte

Click to collapse



You can download apk from internet and then just coppy to /data something like that i think

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## roskat (Nov 24, 2015)

I have read the previous 50 pages and see people got their phone rooted, but I don't see the method.

Could you please point me into the right direction for rooting huawei Y530-U00?

Thank you


----------



## Kombuk (Nov 24, 2015)

roskat said:


> I have read the previous 50 pages and see people got their phone rooted, but I don't see the method.
> 
> Could you please point me into the right direction for rooting huawei Y530-U00?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Try root genius, worked for me. Also you can us towelroot but you will lose internal storage access. 
You can unlock bootloader, flash cwm then install one of centsoarers moded roms and you will have root. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




g.andy said:


> sorry for the stupid message, but i don't see the link of download for the cwm fully functional. I have ascend y 530-U00, but it is in bootloop.

Click to collapse



https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxPaYGw65OY5QlZJMTd0WUVDZ3M&usp=drive_web

Here is the link. Also you can recover phone from bootloop with dload method with stock recovery. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## g.andy (Nov 24, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Try root genius, worked for me. Also you can us towelroot but you will lose internal storage access.
> You can unlock bootloader, flash cwm then install one of centsoarers moded roms and you will have root.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



Dload DON'T work for me. In the link there is stock recovery, great if i want to come back.

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------

Sorry, There is a PC application that will give me the unlock code to unlock the bootloader (with s\n and imei). Huawei Y530 on the site does not exist

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------




bradyonly said:


> I'm having a hell of a time getting Huawei to send me an unlock code to unlock the bootloader. I sent them an email and they told me to use their website. But on the site they don't have the Y530 listed in their model list for requesting an unlocked code and they don't have the North America international code in the list when creating a phone account to submit the whole thing. Anybody have any suggestions?
> 
> Here was the message they sent back when I sent the info listed in IcemanSR's post:

Click to collapse



I is the same. I'm italian. Help


EDIT: SOLVED SET MODEL Y300-010.
Inviato dal mio Nexus 5


----------



## g.andy (Nov 24, 2015)

alfcup said:


> Here is a nandroid backup from stock version
> 
> ```
> https://mega.co.nz/#!7YkHVT6L!51ZPN7lHkL8I_-pQtdwO3xlIyD_z4lWMs_4ZsU_wmRM
> ```

Click to collapse



is for y530-u00 or y530-u051?


----------



## Cameo164 (Nov 24, 2015)

I is the same. I'm italian. Help


EDIT: SOLVED SET MODEL Y300-010.
Inviato dal mio Nexus 5


Do you have the Y530-U00 ? Because in the list are Y300-0100 and Y300-0000.

Edit : Please look at the picture. I don't know what they want from me. The numbers are all correct and the security code too.


----------



## g.andy (Nov 25, 2015)

Cameo164 said:


> I is the same. I'm italian. Help
> 
> 
> EDIT: SOLVED SET MODEL Y300-010.
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a PM. 
Obviously, when you try to request the code, you have to log, I did with facebook

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5


----------



## roskat (Nov 25, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Try root genius, worked for me. Also you can us towelroot but you will lose internal storage access.
> You can unlock bootloader, flash cwm then install one of centsoarers moded roms and you will have root.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




With root genius I get this: Your phone is too solid to root.
And towelroot is not working.

I have NCK Dongle and I need root access in order to unlock the phone.

Any advices?
Thank you


----------



## g.andy (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello everyone. I need to flash a custom rom or nandroid backup to restore. my Y530-U00, is still in recovery and I can not flash the stock firmware from SD, since it is the oldest of the software available. Please help me.

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5


----------



## roskat (Nov 25, 2015)

I succesfully root the phone with kingroot.

Thank you.


----------



## Cameo164 (Nov 25, 2015)

g.andy said:


> You have a PM.
> Obviously, when you try to request the code, you have to log, I did with facebook
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Sorry I can't speak spanish or italy or whatever language this is. I messed up quoting a bit. And I have an account of corse.


----------



## g.andy (Nov 25, 2015)

Cameo164 said:


> Sorry I can't speak spanish or italy or whatever language this is. I messed up quoting a bit. And I have an account of corse.

Click to collapse



Clear cache of your browser and try again

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5


----------



## alfcup (Nov 25, 2015)

g.andy said:


> is for y530-u00 or y530-u051?

Click to collapse



y530-u00


----------



## g.andy (Nov 25, 2015)

alfcup said:


> y530-u00

Click to collapse



Ok. It is possible to have a new link. This don't work

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5


----------



## Cameo164 (Nov 25, 2015)

g.andy said:


> Clear cache of your browser and try again
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Ok now I'm a step further. I logged in with my facebook account instead of my Huawei Account. But now I have another problem. They site says me : "Please input the correct Product ID." But my product id is right. I'm 100% sure. I did *#*#1357946#*#*. I must say I'm really really happy that this phone is not my main phone. Hope someone can help me before I'll take this phone and put it in the trash...


----------



## SpartanB37 (Nov 25, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hi guys. Another modded firmware. Just uncompress the date named folder inside sdcard/clockworkmod/backup and install as a backup. You can install system-only using advanced restore option + wipe dalvik.
> 
> The highlights are little and the principle is to keep it minimal and open source:
> 1. No live wallpapers at all
> ...

Click to collapse



The download link is broken.
Please update it, I need to restore my phone with this mod


----------



## g.andy (Nov 25, 2015)

jehemera said:


> ok. try same with this firmware http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31021&version=54820&siteCode=rs
> edit: if its also not work,then you must try with firmware b519, but i dont know where to get it.

Click to collapse



I solved . thanks

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 26, 2015)

SpartanB37 said:


> The download link is broken.
> 
> Please update it, I need to restore my phone with this mod

Click to collapse




Please try my latest beta 2 MOD ROM. I think is just as stable as that previous work with some other advantages and updates.

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## andrumorr (Nov 27, 2015)

*Huawei y530 Stock Mod with live wallpapes*

Hi all i dont speak english but you can translate to spanish this in google if you like read  mi new mod information

Primero que nada ya esta todo solo que se me arruinó el back up. Quisiera tener contacto con el creador de la Tesla mod beta 2 para poder discutir unos temas con el, pues nada este mod trae para poder instalar facebook, Picsart y de todo, reconocido como nexus 4 y ya que es stock es fluido. trae actualizacion de drivers para menos lag y una interfaz touchwiz con toggles y iconos de sotck aun trabajo para la transparencia en home y lock screen pero quisiera que alguien que hable español me contacte mi wathsapp 30918095 y para poder editarle mas y que sea mejor  gracias a todos el creador de la beta 2 porfavor si puedes responer quiero hablar contigo gracias


----------



## JuanDxD (Nov 28, 2015)

*What you can do with this information?*

Dante FX said that a clue for cm11 rom was "port msm 8610 lib hw bin" and after that he said   "bye" and he lift
I don't know what that means but maybe you know it


----------



## andrumorr (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes i have caps


----------



## JuanDxD (Nov 28, 2015)

Is truth?


Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------

Es verdad?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 28, 2015)

JuanDxD said:


> Dante FX said that a clue for cm11 rom was "port msm 8610 lib hw bin" and after that he said   "bye" and he lift
> 
> I don't know what that means but maybe you know it

Click to collapse




He said a lot of  things. He did so few.

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## Belmontm (Nov 28, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Please try my latest beta 2 MOD ROM. I think is just as stable as that previous work with some other advantages and updates.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums

Click to collapse



download from where can u give us a link?


----------



## JuanDxD (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh, i see

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Nov 28, 2015)

Belmontm said:


> download from where can u give us a link?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63591736&postcount=3152

There it is. Final release is going to be ready until the end of the year.


 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## Belmontm (Nov 28, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63591736&postcount=3152
> 
> There it is. Final release is going to be ready until the end of the year.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ty mate i wish i knew how to program this i want to help i have same phone y530 and no rom so far but this one i like is much better than the stock one everything is working but u really need to do somethign about the google play store is getting stuck after you install the mod better make a pack and we install it separately...anyway nice mod need to work more on system performance thou


----------



## Belmontm (Nov 28, 2015)

After a small "stress test"

-Flashlight is bugged sometimes not working(not even if u install any flashlight from ggaps still not working)
-mb better icons for wireless and network signal in top bar idk what its called i liked the old ones with bars
-ikd if its me but i have 2gb left internal and 4gb on sd card free and i get a bug that i dont have enough space.....
-overall the mod its nice too bad there is no kit kat update
edit:i forgot to say that when someone calls sometimes the caller hears the tone of calling but ur phone is not ringing can it be that i choose 3g network provider?


----------



## JuanDxD (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't believe you

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

What do you mean? Do you have another mod?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Belmontm (Nov 28, 2015)

what the hell there is a delay in calling like the person who calls u already is hearing the calling tone but on ur phone starts ringing after a while mb someone is looking into this..


----------



## andrumorr (Nov 28, 2015)

For wath i can install beta 2 teslamod say error instaling system!


----------



## bonerserk (Nov 28, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Please try my latest beta 2 MOD ROM. I think is just as stable as that previous work with some other advantages and updates.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Just installed on my wife phone! 
First impression is very good! 
I'll give you my /her impressions after some tests! 
Thank you for your work!! 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9105P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DJDucksta (Nov 28, 2015)

Belmontm said:


> what the hell there is a delay in calling like the person who calls u already is hearing the calling tone but on ur phone starts ringing after a while mb someone is looking into this..

Click to collapse



Cant say I have noticed this but you could try changing

SETTINGS > SOUND > INCREASING RINGTONE

This setting slowly fades in the ringtone so it may be that you just can't hear it yet at your end whilst the caller can instantly.


----------



## Belmontm (Nov 28, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> Cant say I have noticed this but you could try changing
> 
> SETTINGS > SOUND > INCREASING RINGTONE
> 
> This setting slowly fades in the ringtone so it may be that you just can't hear it yet at your end whilst the caller can instantly.

Click to collapse



Thing is that i have nothing on screen from what i saw it has somthing to do with memory RAM sometimes when is near full..........or heavy system load barely two apps ))


----------



## DJDucksta (Nov 28, 2015)

Belmontm said:


> Thing is that i have nothing on screen from what i saw it has somthing to do with memory RAM sometimes when is near full..........or heavy system load barely two apps ))

Click to collapse



Oh. In that case it is beyond me, sorry.


----------



## lochuynh.it (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks u so much.


----------



## andrumorr (Nov 29, 2015)

Please help, y can't install lastest beta 2 teslamod, error installing system


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Belmontm (Nov 29, 2015)

andrumorr said:


> Please help, y can't install lastest beta 2 teslamod, error installing system

Click to collapse



Have u followed the instructions?wipe factory reset ,extract all archivethe SD card on cwm folder /backup then go to recovery


----------



## Belmontm (Nov 29, 2015)

AFter few testing of this mod and few mods i came to conclusion that none of them have stable calls/network (


----------



## Dunlop77 (Dec 1, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> 2) Freeze or deactivate Huawei Theme Manager. If you don't plan to change your EMUI theme you are better off disabling Huawei Theme Manager. This app is a heavy load for Y530's RAM.

Click to collapse



How can I do that? Can somebody clarify? Sorry for noob question.
Other than that, rom is working like a charm. Thank you.


----------



## bonerserk (Dec 1, 2015)

Dunlop77 said:


> How can I do that? Can somebody clarify? Sorry for noob question.
> Other than that, rom is working like a charm. Thank you.

Click to collapse



I removed it with the system app Remover application so I released some more space! 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9105P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Belmontm (Dec 1, 2015)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Hey guys !, I modified some images of the system apk 's and these are the results... these apk 's are compatible with Censorated MOD v3.
> 
> ***Installation***
> Download This file:
> ...

Click to collapse



Did the exact steps not working seems that im missing something


----------



## Animu619 (Dec 3, 2015)

Belmontm said:


> AFter few testing of this mod and few mods i came to conclusion that none of them have stable calls/network (

Click to collapse



That's weird, I think your phone is the problem. I have used all of CENTSOARER's mod roms and haven't had any trouble in calls.


----------



## Cameo164 (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow I finally managed to unlock my bootloader without an email from the huwaei customer service. You need to have an huawei account. I've used the Chinese huawei emui website ( http://emui.huawei.com/cn/ ) and to read anything I've used google translator preinstalled in chrome. I've clicked : Download -> Unlock Bootloader, clicked the button next to the the first option in the pop up window and then clicked the small box, then the next button. Then I chose Huawei Y300 0100, then entered my serial number, my IMEI and the security code, then I pressed the confirm button. Voila the unlock code was shown to me. Then " fastboot oem unlock YOUR CODE ". To confirm that your bootloader is unlocked type “ fastboot oem get-bootinfo ". Sorry for the many Then's.  But anyway hope it helped someone who had trouble with it.


----------



## CBlike (Dec 3, 2015)

Cameo164 said:


> Wow I finally managed to unlock my bootloader without an email from the huwaei customer service. You need to have an huawei account. I've used the Chinese huawei emui website ( http://emui.huawei.com/cn/ ) and to read anything I've used google translator preinstalled in chrome. I've clicked : Download -> Unlock Bootloader, clicked the button next to the the first option in the pop up window and then clicked the small box, then the next button. Then I chose Huawei Y300 0100, then entered my serial number, my IMEI and the security code, then I pressed the confirm button. Voila the unlock code was shown to me. Then " fastboot oem unlock YOUR CODE ". To confirm that your bootloader is unlocked type “ fastboot oem get-bootinfo ". Sorry for the many Then's.  But anyway hope it helped someone who had trouble with it.

Click to collapse



Why Huawei Y300? It doesn't matter that?

Enviado desde mi XPERIA M2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cameo164 (Dec 3, 2015)

CBlike said:


> Why Huawei Y300? It doesn't matter that?
> 
> Enviado desde mi XPERIA M2 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because Huawei Y530 is not in the list and the Huawei Y300 code works for the Y530.


----------



## CBlike (Dec 3, 2015)

Cameo164 said:


> Because Huawei Y530 is not in the list and the Huawei Y300 code works for the Y530.

Click to collapse



Cool Thanks! I will try to unlock the bootloader this weekend I can't now xd

Enviado desde mi XPERIA M2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Juro.janosik (Dec 5, 2015)

Is there any news about ANY CM???


----------



## Belmontm (Dec 5, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> Is there any news about ANY CM???

Click to collapse



Not as far as i know......its sad even the custom roms have problems nothing 100% stable


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 6, 2015)

Belmontm said:


> AFter few testing of this mod and few mods i came to conclusion that none of them have stable calls/network (

Click to collapse




Your problems are not derived from custom ROMS or any other ROM, I think you may be having problems with a configuration stored in cust partition, our CWM can't handle this partition, hence it is almost impossible for your installed ROMS to be causing those problems.

As original firmwares can handle cust partition, you may want to try with a couple of those firmwares using the dload method. If you find one original firmware that works, then you can flash a MOD ROM. Finally, you may have a hardware or assembly problem with your device, so, if you are having problems with your phone try these tips. 

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## Juro.janosik (Dec 6, 2015)

Belmontm said:


> Not as far as i know......its sad even the custom roms have problems nothing 100% stable

Click to collapse



I have no problems with custom roms. Only Simple Explorer sometimes crashed. But its not verry anoying. I think those roms are verry stable.


----------



## Gumyka (Dec 7, 2015)

Cameo164 said:


> Wow I finally managed to unlock my bootloader without an email from the huwaei customer service. You need to have an huawei account. I've used the Chinese huawei emui website ( ht tp://emui .huawei. com/cn/ ) and to read anything I've used google translator preinstalled in chrome. I've clicked : Download -> Unlock Bootloader, clicked the button next to the the first option in the pop up window and then clicked the small box, then the next button. Then I chose Huawei Y300 0100, then entered my serial number, my IMEI and the security code, then I pressed the confirm button. Voila the unlock code was shown to me. Then " fastboot oem unlock YOUR CODE ". To confirm that your bootloader is unlocked type “ fastboot oem get-bootinfo ". Sorry for the many Then's.  But anyway hope it helped someone who had trouble with it.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!! I tryed this, and now i have unlock code  :good: I will try later unlock the bootloader, i hope it goes well!!


----------



## Gumyka (Dec 7, 2015)

Gumyka said:


> Thanks a lot!! I tryed this, and now i have unlock code  :good: I will try later unlock the bootloader, i hope it goes well!!

Click to collapse



It's work!! I unlocked the bootloader, installing CWM 6.0.5.1. and install  Centsoarer's v2 mod rom.  TESTING!!!


----------



## Skazzy3 (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, I just got a new phone: The 2015 Moto E 4G (which is better than the Moto G 2013 and 2014 when it comes to processor.) good luck to those that are still stuck with this nightmare of a phone.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 7, 2015)

Gumyka said:


> It's work!! I unlocked the bootloader, installing CWM 6.0.5.1. and install  Centsoarer's v2 mod rom.  TESTING!!!

Click to collapse




You have to share this method on the wiki, please, please, please! 

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## Cameo164 (Dec 7, 2015)

Gumyka said:


> Thanks a lot!! I tryed this, and now i have unlock code  :good: I will try later unlock the bootloader, i hope it goes well!!

Click to collapse





Gumyka said:


> It's work!! I unlocked the bootloader, installing CWM 6.0.5.1. and install  Centsoarer's v2 mod rom.  TESTING!!!

Click to collapse



No problem. I had this problem my self and I was happy when I got it to work. So have fun with your phone.

---------- Post added at 20:48 ---------- Previous post was at 20:46 ----------




Skazzy3 said:


> Well, I just got a new phone: The 2015 Moto E 4G (which is better than the Moto G 2013 and 2014 when it comes to processor.) good luck to those that are still stuck with this nightmare of a phone.

Click to collapse



Yes, I have the Motorola Moto G 2014 LTE as my main phone and only got this phone for testing for free. And I must say that I'm really happy that this isn't my main phone.

---------- Post added at 20:50 ---------- Previous post was at 20:48 ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> You have to share this method on the wiki, please, please, please!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Okay, I will edit the wiki entry.
BTW. Mod Rom beta v2. works very well and looks nice.

EDIT: Done : http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#Unlocking_bootloader


----------



## Juplay (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey guys... I just got that y530-U00 nyself... Now I'm setting up an ubuntu VM for trying to find something that gets thrugh the buggs of the previous Cyanogenmod call problems...
Edit:i not JUST got that phone... I got it a few months ago allready... And... Wish me luck for the bughunting


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Cameo164 (Dec 7, 2015)

Juplay said:


> Hey guys... I just got that y530-U00 nyself... Now I'm setting up an ubuntu VM for trying to find something that gets thrugh the buggs of the previous Cyanogenmod call problems...
> Edit:i not JUST got that phone... I got it a few months ago allready... And... Wish me luck for the bughunting

Click to collapse



Cool. Good luck to you and I hope that you can bring  a working bugfree CyanogenMod build to this phone. I would help you but I can't because every time I tried it I ran into errors.

Greetings from another german guy in this thread


----------



## DJDucksta (Dec 9, 2015)

Juplay said:


> Hey guys... I just got that y530-U00 nyself... Now I'm setting up an ubuntu VM for trying to find something that gets thrugh the buggs of the previous Cyanogenmod call problems...
> Edit:i not JUST got that phone... I got it a few months ago allready... And... Wish me luck for the bughunting

Click to collapse



Glad to see someone else giving it a go. I tried and didn't get far at all but I'm no developer. 

Hopefully you can use the snap-to CM rom as a base. I know @PieroV was giving it a go for a while but had kernel panics after compiling CWM, not sure if he had a go at compiling the rom itself.

At any rate I wish you and anyone else prepared to give it a go luck.


----------



## Juplay (Dec 9, 2015)

I've just found someone on YouTube who privatly compiled his own CM11 y530 (with FUNCTIONING calls at least in the u00 version...maybe we can )give it a shot and try to update it,though I am a New user, I can't post links publicly,, so if you'd like to have a link to the Video, send me a PM pls.


----------



## Cameo164 (Dec 9, 2015)

Juplay said:


> I've just found someone on YouTube who privatly compiled his own CM11 y530 (with FUNCTIONING calls at least in the u00 version...maybe we can )give it a shot and try to update it,though I am a New user, I can't post links publicly,, so if you'd like to have a link to the Video, send me a PM pls.

Click to collapse



Here the link : https://youtu.be/RkhObfTWZOs Looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Kombuk (Dec 9, 2015)

Cameo164 said:


> Here the link : https://youtu.be/RkhObfTWZOs Looks pretty interesting.

Click to collapse



Someone tryed 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cameo164 (Dec 9, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Someone tryed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm doing a cwm backup quick and then flashing this on my phone. Hope it doesn't explodes  I'm gonna report you any bugs then.


----------



## soap9300 (Dec 9, 2015)

Cameo164 said:


> I'm doing a cwm backup quick and then flashing this on my phone. Hope it doesn't explodes  I'm gonna report you any bugs then.

Click to collapse



Please kind sir, keep us informed!


----------



## Cameo164 (Dec 9, 2015)

Cameo164 said:


> I'm doing a cwm backup quick and then flashing this on my phone. Hope it doesn't explodes  I'm gonna report you any bugs then.

Click to collapse



OK I'm running it on my phone. All seems working except camera (flash of course too). I can't test if RIL (calls, data, sms) is working because I don't have a sim card left and I can't use the card from my main phone because I don't have a sim adapter, but the the creator of video writes in the video description that it won't work. Google Play Services are crashing sometimes and in YouTube you can watch videos in max. 360p.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 10, 2015)

Cameo164 said:


> OK I'm running it on my phone. All seems working except camera (flash of course too). I can't test if RIL (calls, data, sms) is working because I don't have a sim card left and I can't use the card from my main phone because I don't have a sim adapter, but the the creator of video writes in the video description that it won't work. Google Play Services are crashing sometimes and in YouTube you can watch videos in max. 360p.

Click to collapse




Yeah, they took eloy gomez' (is it gomez's?) build, added Piero's fix for WiFi and made a CWM backup with the fix included, I think they have a working fix for the camera which is not included, but all we want is a working RIL. Someone told me there is going to be a SpeedUP ROM again based on CM11 and will be released on December 25. The same guys who promised the same thing for September 16, of course I plainly do not believe it.

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## andrumorr (Dec 10, 2015)

Cm11 bugs, corregidos


----------



## Animu619 (Dec 11, 2015)

andrumorr said:


> Cm11 bugs, corregidos

Click to collapse



Lo dudo

---------- Post added at 06:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 AM ----------




CENTSOARER said:


> Yeah, they took eloy gomez' (is it gomez's?) build, added Piero's fix for WiFi and made a CWM backup with the fix included, I think they have a working fix for the camera which is not included, but all we want is a working RIL. Someone told me there is going to be a SpeedUP ROM again based on CM11 and will be released on December 25. The same guys who promised the same thing for September 16, of course I plainly do not believe it.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Lol, that kid is quite popular... Hope this isn't rude, but I gotta ask it. Will we have a third release of your custom rom before 2016? I'm really looking forward to it. Especially because I have a conflicting game which force closes all the time and I think it's partially related to the rom (maybe nexus 4 thingies). 

Whatever, I really appreciate your work and I'm anxious to continue  using it.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 11, 2015)

Animu619 said:


> Lo dudo
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sorry, I am a teacher and a student. I am going to have my MSc exam next week. I really can not work on this ROM until the next weekend, it could help if you find more info about this FC, I do not think those FCs are hoing away with a new release. 

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## Animu619 (Dec 11, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Sorry, I am a teacher and a student. I am going to have my MSc exam next week. I really can not work on this ROM until the next weekend, it could help if you find more info about this FC, I do not think those FCs are hoing away with a new release.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums

Click to collapse



I see, thank you. Gonna try recovering one of your old mod ROMs to see if it helps in some way. Hope you do good in your exam.


----------



## pol1345 (Dec 11, 2015)

hi,  I  from  Venezuela,  I  have  a  Y530-U051  it  is  in  english,  i  trying  to  update  it  whit  a  spanish  rom  the  B509  by  local  update,  but  it  give  me  error,  it  is  any  way  to  install  a   spanish  rom..?


----------



## andrumorr (Dec 11, 2015)

Solo decía que ya se dijo la solución :v 

Dante dijo, yo nosé no uso mas este móvil


----------



## Juro.janosik (Dec 12, 2015)

I trying to help someone from other forum with this phone. His phone stops on logo android.
He try to do dload method but he got error. http://forum.android.com.pl/uploads/monthly_12_2015/post-203376-0-46783500-1449930906.jpg
No root, no bootloader unlocked, no custom recovery. Anyone can help?


----------



## DJDucksta (Dec 12, 2015)

Juro.janosik said:


> I trying to help someone from other forum with this phone. His phone stops on logo android.
> He try to do dload method but he got error. http://forum.android.com.pl/uploads/monthly_12_2015/post-203376-0-46783500-1449930906.jpg
> No root, no bootloader unlocked, no custom recovery. Anyone can help?

Click to collapse



Looks like they are trying to use a firmware version that is older than the one currently on the phone.

When using the dload method the firmware version must be the same or newer than the one on the phone. eg: b512 on phone means you could use b512 or b515 but not b181 or b509


----------



## ciubi93 (Dec 13, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> Looks like they are trying to use a firmware version that is older than the one currently on the phone.
> 
> When using the dload method the firmware version must be the same or newer than the one on the phone. eg: b512 on phone means you could use b512 or b515 but not b181 or b509

Click to collapse



Yes, that is the problem,......


----------



## Juro.janosik (Dec 13, 2015)

DJDucksta said:


> Looks like they are trying to use a firmware version that is older than the one currently on the phone.
> 
> When using the dload method the firmware version must be the same or newer than the one on the phone. eg: b512 on phone means you could use b512 or b515 but not b181 or b509

Click to collapse



But he use B515. The newest one


----------



## Kombuk (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey guys, im using Centsoarers Mod rom 2. Sometimes its awesome, fast, fluid,opening apps imidietly. But sometimes i simply need to throw it into the wall. It became so slow i cant even pull notification bar or scroll menu left and right. Then it stucks and restart itself.  Am I only one with this problem?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## albandk (Dec 14, 2015)

Can anyone link me a B515 version.I want to install it with the dload method


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 15, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> Hey guys, im using Centsoarers Mod rom 2. Sometimes its awesome, fast, fluid,opening apps imidietly. But sometimes i simply need to throw it into the wall. It became so slow i cant even pull notification bar or scroll menu left and right. Then it stucks and restart itself.  Am I only one with this problem?

Click to collapse




This is a new one with this version. I remember this kind of behaviour with two situations: 
1) When I was playing around with dalvik's vm values in build.prop
2) When you have a rogue app that just won't go away from the system.

Does this ring a bell? 

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## Kombuk (Dec 15, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> This is a new one with this version. I remember this kind of behaviour with two situations:
> 1) When I was playing around with dalvik's vm values in build.prop
> 2) When you have a rogue app that just won't go away from the system.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



L

When i wipe dalvik cache everything is fine for some hours but then it starts again. I never touched build.prop. I dont have lot of apps: b92(newspaper), fb lite, true skate.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Dec 15, 2015)

albandk said:


> Can anyone link me a B515 version.I want to install it with the dload method

Click to collapse



http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31021&version=54820&siteCode=rs


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Dec 15, 2015)

belmontm said:


> did the exact steps not working seems that im missing something

Click to collapse



hello, first ¿are you root?, second, are you using the censorated mod rom?


----------



## Belmontm (Dec 16, 2015)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> hello, first ¿are you root?, second, are you using the censorated mod rom?

Click to collapse



I use mod rom,its rooted,i copy files i delete that file clock idk what and nothing happens....


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 16, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> L
> 
> When i wipe dalvik cache everything is fine for some hours but then it starts again. I never touched build.prop. I dont have lot of apps: b92(newspaper), fb lite, true skate.

Click to collapse




Well, it may be dalvik vm, then. Is there something weird with dalvik when you execute "logcat *: E" as superuser in a terminal? 

 Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums


----------



## Kombuk (Dec 17, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Well, it may be dalvik vm, then. Is there something weird with dalvik when you execute "logcat *: E" as superuser in a terminal?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando XDA Forums

Click to collapse



[email protected]:/ $ logcat *E
--------- beginning of /dev/log/main
D/ActivityThread(15898): setTargetHeapUtilization:0.75
D/ActivityThread(15898): setTargetHeapConcurrentStart:2097152
V/Term    (15898): onCreate
D/Term    (15898): TermService started
I/TermService(15898): Activity called onBind()
I/Adreno-EGL(15898): <qeglDrvAPI_eglInitialize:316>: EGL 1.4 QUALCOMM build: AU_LINUX_ANDROID_JB_3.2.1_RB1.04.03.00.101.044_msm8610_JB_3.2.1_RB1__release_AU ()I/Adreno-EGL(15898): OpenGL ES Shader Compiler Version: 20.00.02
I/Adreno-EGL(15898): Build Date: 11/21/13 Thu
I/Adreno-EGL(15898): Local Branch:
I/Adreno-EGL(15898): Remote Branch: quic/jb_3.2.1_rb1.30
I/Adreno-EGL(15898): Local Patches: NONE
I/Adreno-EGL(15898): Reconstruct Branch: AU_LINUX_ANDROID_JB_3.2.1_RB1.04.03.00.101.044 +  NOTHING
D/OpenGLRenderer(15898): Enabling debug mode 0
I/Term    (15898): Bound to TermService
I/TermService(15898): Activity binding to service
V/HardwareRenderer(15898): Gl20Renderer.startTrimMemory: not force render mem full trim.
V/HardwareRenderer(15898): Gl20Renderer.startTrimMemory: not force render mem full trim.
D/dalvikvm(15898): Trying to load lib /data/app-lib/jackpal.androidterm-1/libjackpal-termexec2.so 0x41e80628
D/dalvikvm(15898): Added shared lib /data/app-lib/jackpal.androidterm-1/libjackpal-termexec2.so 0x41e80628D/dalvikvm(15898): No JNI_OnLoad found in /data/app-lib/jackpal.androidterm-1/libjackpal-termexec2.so 0x41e80628, skipping init
D/dalvikvm(15898): Trying to load lib /data/app-lib/jackpal.androidterm-1/libjackpal-androidterm5.so 0x41e80628
D/dalvikvm(15898): Added shared lib /data/app-lib/jackpal.androidterm-1/libjackpal-androidterm5.so 0x41e80628
I/libjackpal-androidterm(15898): JNI_OnLoad
I/Term    (15898): waiting for: 15961
W/IInputConnectionWrapper(15898): showStatusIcon on inactive InputConnection
V/HardwareRenderer(15898): Gl20Renderer.startTrimMemory: not force render mem full trim.
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 374K, 14% free 3153K/3640K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 24ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 276K, 10% free 3900K/4288K, paused 12ms, total 13ms
I/Choreographer(15898): Skipped 93 frames!  The application may be doing too much work on its main thread.D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 103K, 5% free 4364K/4584K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 17ms
I/Choreographer(15898): Skipped 58 frames!  The application may be doing too much work on its main thread.D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 276K, 8% free 4564K/4956K, paused 8ms+3ms, total 47ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 357K, 10% free 4649K/5124K, paused 5ms+8ms, total 41ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 426K, 11% free 4642K/5184K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 23ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 419K, 11% free 4642K/5184K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 44ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 419K, 11% free 4647K/5184K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 25ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 425K, 11% free 4647K/5192K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 23ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 428K, 11% free 4652K/5196K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 427K, 11% free 4651K/5196K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 44ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 429K, 11% free 4647K/5196K, paused 1ms+2ms, total 19ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 419K, 11% free 4648K/5196K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 32ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 435K, 11% free 4655K/5208K, paused 1ms+2ms, total 22ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 422K, 11% free 4647K/5208K, paused 1ms+2ms, total 21ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 430K, 11% free 4654K/5208K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 420K, 11% free 4658K/5208K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 28ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 431K, 11% free 4648K/5208K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 424K, 11% free 4646K/5208K, paused 1ms+6ms, total 25ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 418K, 11% free 4648K/5208K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 426K, 11% free 4653K/5208K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 35ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 378K, 10% free 4721K/5244K, paused 7ms+53ms, total 98ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 369K, 10% free 4769K/5256K, paused 1ms+4ms, total 23ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 521K, 13% free 4654K/5292K, paused 5ms+10ms, total 67ms
W/IInputConnectionWrapper(15898): showStatusIcon on inactive InputConnection
V/HardwareRenderer(15898): Gl20Renderer.startTrimMemory: not force render mem full trim.
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 424K, 13% free 4655K/5292K, paused 2ms+5ms, total 49ms
I/Term    (15898): Bound to TermService
I/TermService(15898): Activity binding to service
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 457K, 13% free 4622K/5292K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 42ms
I/Term    (15898): waiting for: 16472
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 255K, 11% free 4804K/5372K, paused 9ms+12ms, total 60ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 342K, 10% free 4854K/5372K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 51ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 394K, 10% free 4860K/5372K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 29ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 402K, 10% free 4847K/5372K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 377K, 10% free 4850K/5372K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 21ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 375K, 10% free 4854K/5372K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 59ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 393K, 10% free 4854K/5372K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 23ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 393K, 10% free 4855K/5372K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 24ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 398K, 10% free 4855K/5376K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 38ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 388K, 10% free 4869K/5380K, paused 3ms+8ms, total 45ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 393K, 10% free 4869K/5380K, paused 1ms+6ms, total 31ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 405K, 10% free 4864K/5388K, paused 2ms+6ms, total 36ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 385K, 10% free 4857K/5388K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 23ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 379K, 10% free 4864K/5388K, paused 2ms+5ms, total 29ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 391K, 10% free 4863K/5388K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 393K, 10% free 4870K/5388K, paused 2ms+12ms, total 49ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 394K, 10% free 4861K/5388K, paused 1ms+3ms, total 24ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 386K, 10% free 4861K/5388K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 23ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 390K, 10% free 4858K/5388K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 23ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 380K, 10% free 4858K/5388K, paused 2ms+90ms, total 112ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 381K, 10% free 4858K/5388K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 25ms
V/Term    (15898): onCreate
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 351K, 10% free 4902K/5412K, paused 20ms+7ms, total 48ms
I/Choreographer(15898): Skipped 30 frames!  The application may be doing too much work on its main thread.I/Term    (15898): Bound to TermService
I/TermService(15898): Activity binding to service
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 259K, 12% free 5016K/5672K, paused 3ms+1ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 332K, 15% free 5167K/6060K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 19ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 228K, 17% free 5281K/6292K, paused 2ms+1ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 112K, 16% free 5337K/6292K, paused 17ms, total 17ms
I/dalvikvm-heap(15898): Grow heap (frag case) to 6.657MB for 354308-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 230K, 18% free 5453K/6640K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 19ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 169K, 17% free 5537K/6640K, paused 2ms+1ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 8msI/dalvikvm-heap(15898): Grow heap (frag case) to 7.021MB for 531452-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 346K, 21% free 5710K/7160K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 253K, 19% free 5837K/7160K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 18ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 3msI/dalvikvm-heap(15898): Grow heap (frag case) to 7.567MB for 797168-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 519K, 24% free 6097K/7940K, paused 4ms+3ms, total 21ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 380K, 21% free 6287K/7940K, paused 5ms+1ms, total 19ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed <1K, 21% free 6287K/7940K, paused 15ms, total 15ms
I/dalvikvm-heap(15898): Grow heap (frag case) to 8.386MB for 1195744-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 778K, 27% free 6677K/9108K, paused 5ms+2ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 570K, 24% free 6962K/9108K, paused 4ms+1ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed <1K, 24% free 6962K/9108K, paused 15ms, total 15ms
I/dalvikvm-heap(15898): Grow heap (frag case) to 9.616MB for 1793608-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1167K, 31% free 7546K/10860K, paused 9ms+2ms, total 24ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed <1K, 23% free 8425K/10860K, paused 5ms+3ms, total 21ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2449K, 42% free 6367K/10860K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed <1K, 40% free 6623K/10860K, paused 1ms+2ms, total 14ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed <1K, 37% free 6897K/10860K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 15ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed <1K, 34% free 7189K/10860K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 16ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2607K, 41% free 4943K/8268K, paused 2ms+1ms, total 20ms
V/Term    (15898): onCreate
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 383K, 40% free 4971K/8268K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 35ms
I/Term    (15898): Bound to TermService
I/TermService(15898): Activity binding to service
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 468K, 40% free 4988K/8268K, paused 3ms+1ms, total 40ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 270K, 39% free 5108K/8268K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 234K, 37% free 5225K/8268K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 35ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 230K, 34% free 5521K/8268K, paused 3ms+6ms, total 36ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 466K, 30% free 5845K/8268K, paused 9ms+1ms, total 41ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 181K, 32% free 5664K/8268K, paused 15ms, total 15ms
I/dalvikvm-heap(15898): Grow heap (frag case) to 7.398MB for 797168-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 519K, 35% free 5924K/9048K, paused 5ms+2ms, total 21ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 271K, 34% free 6060K/9048K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 19ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed <1K, 34% free 6060K/9048K, paused 13ms, total 14ms
I/dalvikvm-heap(15898): Grow heap (frag case) to 8.165MB for 1195744-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 778K, 29% free 6450K/9048K, paused 5ms+2ms, total 19ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 407K, 27% free 6653K/9048K, paused 4ms+2ms, total 18ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed <1K, 27% free 6654K/9048K, paused 13ms, total 13ms
I/dalvikvm-heap(15898): Grow heap (frag case) to 9.315MB for 1793608-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1167K, 33% free 7238K/10800K, paused 5ms+2ms, total 19ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 611K, 31% free 7544K/10800K, paused 5ms+2ms, total 19ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed <1K, 31% free 7544K/10800K, paused 13ms, total 14ms
I/dalvikvm-heap(15898): Grow heap (frag case) to 9.242MB for 805606-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed <1K, 28% free 8438K/11588K, paused 5ms+2ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2431K, 45% free 6402K/11588K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 19ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed <1K, 43% free 6662K/11588K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 16ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed <1K, 41% free 6940K/11588K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed <1K, 38% free 7237K/11588K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 18ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2596K, 40% free 4962K/8268K, paused 1ms+2ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 279K, 40% free 5039K/8268K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 22ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 346K, 39% free 5045K/8268K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 23ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 360K, 40% free 5041K/8268K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 54ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 360K, 40% free 5041K/8268K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 29ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 356K, 39% free 5044K/8268K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 28ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1915K, 57% free 3579K/8268K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 27ms
I/Term    (15898): Subprocess exited: 129
W/InputEventReceiver(15898): Attempted to finish an input event but the input event receiver has already been disposed.
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1011K, 57% free 3591K/8268K, paused 16ms, total 16ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1159K, 59% free 3456K/8268K, paused 16ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1030K, 59% free 3450K/8268K, paused 17ms, total 18ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1009K, 59% free 3464K/8268K, paused 16ms, total 16ms
W/IInputConnectionWrapper(15898): showStatusIcon on inactive InputConnection
V/HardwareRenderer(15898): Gl20Renderer.startTrimMemory: not force render mem full trim.
I/Term    (15898): Subprocess exited: 129
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1192K, 61% free 3296K/8268K, paused 70ms, total 73ms
V/HardwareRenderer(15898): Gl20Renderer.startTrimMemory: not force render mem full trim.
V/Term    (15898): onCreate
D/Term    (15898): TermService started
I/TermService(15898): Activity called onBind()
I/Adreno-EGL(15898): <qeglDrvAPI_eglInitialize:316>: EGL 1.4 QUALCOMM build: AU_LINUX_ANDROID_JB_3.2.1_RB1.04.03.00.101.044_msm8610_JB_3.2.1_RB1__release_AU ()I/Adreno-EGL(15898): OpenGL ES Shader Compiler Version: 20.00.02
I/Adreno-EGL(15898): Build Date: 11/21/13 Thu
I/Adreno-EGL(15898): Local Branch:
I/Adreno-EGL(15898): Remote Branch: quic/jb_3.2.1_rb1.30
I/Adreno-EGL(15898): Local Patches: NONE
I/Adreno-EGL(15898): Reconstruct Branch: AU_LINUX_ANDROID_JB_3.2.1_RB1.04.03.00.101.044 +  NOTHING
I/Term    (15898): Bound to TermService
I/TermService(15898): Activity binding to service
I/Term    (15898): waiting for: 16994
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 869K, 59% free 3450K/8268K, paused 20ms, total 22ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1068K, 59% free 3405K/8268K, paused 15ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1028K, 59% free 3401K/8268K, paused 16ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1013K, 59% free 3411K/8268K, paused 16ms, total 16ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1027K, 59% free 3408K/8268K, paused 15ms, total 16ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1029K, 59% free 3402K/8268K, paused 20ms, total 21ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 942K, 58% free 3484K/8268K, paused 18ms, total 18ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1088K, 59% free 3419K/8268K, paused 19ms, total 19ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1022K, 59% free 3421K/8268K, paused 19ms, total 19ms
D/dalvikvm(15898): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1031K, 59% free 3413K/8268K, paused 16ms, total 18ms
I dont know is there something weird cause i dont understand anything here xd im noob


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Dec 17, 2015)

Kombuk said:


> I dont know is there something weird cause i dont understand anything here xd im noob

Click to collapse



Let us start by writing it correctly , there is a colon there, before the "E", you should use:

logcat **:*E

and you could try too, please

logcat | grep dalvik


----------



## Kombuk (Dec 17, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> Let us start by writing it correctly , there is a colon there, before the "E", you should use:
> 
> logcat **:*E
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[email protected]:/ $ su
[email protected]:/ # logcat|grep dalvik
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 36K, 19% free 4616K/5644K, paused 65ms, total 67ms
I/dalvikvm-heap( 5993): Grow heap (frag case) to 6.217MB for 652824-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm( 1256): GC_EXPLICIT freed 289K, 15% free 4369K/5104K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 37ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 82K, 15% free 5367K/6284K, paused 5ms+3ms, total 56ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 959K, 24% free 4824K/6284K, paused 12ms+11ms, total 158ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 272K, 19% free 5123K/6284K, paused 9ms+11ms, total 49ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 439K, 15% free 5344K/6284K, paused 7ms+14ms, total 100ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 8msI/dalvikvm-heap( 5993): Grow heap (frag case) to 6.928MB for 652824-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 101K, 15% free 5888K/6924K, paused 12ms+4ms, total 93ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 728K, 21% free 5504K/6924K, paused 6ms+11ms, total 62ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 92K, 18% free 5732K/6924K, paused 3ms+8ms, total 114ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 20K, 13% free 6024K/6924K, paused 4ms+9ms, total 39ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 169K, 10% free 6491K/7156K, paused 3ms+11ms, total 78ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 288K, 9% free 6750K/7388K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 57ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 462K, 9% free 6736K/7388K, paused 2ms+10ms, total 57ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 312K, 9% free 6947K/7620K, paused 3ms+5ms, total 40ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 194K, 10% free 7461K/8212K, paused 4ms+4ms, total 41ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 470K, 10% free 7408K/8212K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 45ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2146K, 32% free 5644K/8212K, paused 3ms+10ms, total 46ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 57K, 24% free 6312K/8212K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 80ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 27K, 15% free 7003K/8212K, paused 6ms+9ms, total 96ms
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1517K, 37% free 4381K/6852K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 24ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 106K, 11% free 7341K/8212K, paused 3ms+5ms, total 52ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 145K, 9% free 7546K/8212K, paused 9ms+15ms, total 186ms
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_CONCURRENT freed 426K, 29% free 4914K/6852K, paused 12ms+4ms, total 38ms
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_CONCURRENT freed 73K, 19% free 5563K/6852K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 36ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 536K, 9% free 7546K/8212K, paused 10ms+91ms, total 196ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 333K, 7% free 7647K/8212K, paused 4ms+4ms, total 33ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 400K, 7% free 7714K/8212K, paused 3ms+5ms, total 32ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 416K, 7% free 8207K/8804K, paused 2ms+5ms, total 36ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 238K, 8% free 8349K/9036K, paused 2ms+49ms, total 79ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 815K, 10% free 8439K/9348K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 41ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 516K, 8% free 8683K/9348K, paused 17ms+11ms, total 139ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 675K, 10% free 8474K/9348K, paused 4ms+5ms, total 58ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 705K, 13% free 8171K/9348K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 41ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 408K, 13% free 8202K/9348K, paused 4ms+6ms, total 46ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 400K, 13% free 8187K/9348K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 34ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 42K, 10% free 9016K/9916K, paused 4ms+5ms, total 51ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1002K, 15% free 8492K/9916K, paused 4ms+33ms, total 132ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 717K, 18% free 8182K/9916K, paused 4ms+11ms, total 56ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 76K, 19% free 8115K/9916K, paused 35ms, total 35ms
I/dalvikvm-heap( 5993): Grow heap (frag case) to 9.633MB for 652824-byte allocation
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 278K, 15% free 9023K/10556K, paused 4ms+16ms, total 75ms
D/dalvikvm(  955): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1766K, 22% free 10317K/13128K, paused 14ms+7ms, total 109ms
D/dalvikvm( 1451): GC_EXPLICIT freed 240K, 18% free 2643K/3216K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 893K, 17% free 9082K/10820K, paused 8ms+4ms, total 73ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): DexOpt: unable to opt direct call 0x0dec at 0x89 in Li;.a
D/dalvikvm( 5993): DexOpt: unable to opt direct call 0x0dec at 0x13b in Li;.a
D/dalvikvm( 5993): DexOpt: unable to opt direct call 0x0dec at 0x1f2 in Li;.a
D/dalvikvm( 5993): DexOpt: unable to opt direct call 0x0dec at 0x206 in Li;.a
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 519K, 12% free 9803K/11128K, paused 9ms+5ms, total 106ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 93ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 349K, 15% free 10094K/11768K, paused 9ms+4ms, total 38ms
D/dalvikvm( 1060): GC_EXPLICIT freed 926K, 24% free 4190K/5448K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 38ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1665K, 24% free 8944K/11768K, paused 5ms+11ms, total 64ms
D/dalvikvm( 1202): GC_CONCURRENT freed 784K, 16% free 6827K/8060K, paused 4ms+19ms, total 67ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1013K, 27% free 8594K/11764K, paused 9ms+6ms, total 83ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 15K, 23% free 9146K/11764K, paused 4ms+4ms, total 54ms
D/dalvikvm( 1180): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 11% free 5138K/5712K, paused 8ms+6ms, total 75ms
D/dalvikvm( 1299): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 19% free 2634K/3216K, paused 5ms+6ms, total 57ms
D/dalvikvm( 1359): GC_CONCURRENT freed 330K, 7% free 5719K/6148K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 63ms
D/dalvikvm( 5993): GC_CONCURRENT freed 971K, 23% free 8630K/11128K, paused 4ms+33ms, total 82ms
D/dalvikvm(  330): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 1msD/dalvikvm(  330): GC_EXPLICIT freed 39K, 19% free 2625K/3216K, paused 1ms+4ms, total 38ms
D/dalvikvm(  330): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 19% free 2625K/3216K, paused 3ms+1ms, total 28ms
D/dalvikvm(  330): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 19% free 2625K/3216K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 29ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 319K, 12% free 3245K/3656K, paused 2ms+1ms, total 15ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 664K, 18% free 3580K/4340K, paused 14ms, total 14ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 663K, 17% free 3933K/4696K, paused 17ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 392K, 13% free 4173K/4744K, paused 3ms+15ms, total 39ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 384K, 11% free 4342K/4848K, paused 4ms+3ms, total 29ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 340K, 10% free 4516K/4988K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 23ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 328K, 9% free 4698K/5160K, paused 2ms+8ms, total 29ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 771K, 17% free 4542K/5416K, paused 11ms+9ms, total 66ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 357K, 14% free 4686K/5416K, paused 12ms+6ms, total 41ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 184K, 10% free 4928K/5416K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 28ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_EXPLICIT freed 217K, 10% free 4923K/5416K, paused 5ms+4ms, total 41ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_EXPLICIT freed 10K, 10% free 4913K/5416K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 37ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 9% free 4939K/5416K, paused 1ms+2ms, total 35ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 9% free 4966K/5416K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 36ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 705K, 15% free 5237K/6116K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 35ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 253K, 12% free 5408K/6116K, paused 3ms+5ms, total 29ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 439K, 14% free 5297K/6116K, paused 1ms+11ms, total 36ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 326K, 13% free 5357K/6116K, paused 5ms+3ms, total 32ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 363K, 12% free 5430K/6116K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 36ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 394K, 16% free 5583K/6604K, paused 1ms+2ms, total 22ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 12ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 425K, 19% free 5540K/6764K, paused 1ms+1ms, total 21ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 18ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 376K, 18% free 5546K/6764K, paused 2ms+1ms, total 25ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 17ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 382K, 18% free 5546K/6764K, paused 20ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 420K, 19% free 5508K/6764K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 22ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 12ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 344K, 18% free 5584K/6764K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 22ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 16ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 420K, 19% free 5508K/6764K, paused 2ms+1ms, total 22ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 18ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 344K, 17% free 5622K/6764K, paused 2ms+1ms, total 22ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 15ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 458K, 19% free 5508K/6764K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 23ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 13ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 344K, 17% free 5622K/6764K, paused 1ms+1ms, total 21ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 16ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 458K, 20% free 5469K/6764K, paused 1ms+2ms, total 21ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 19ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 477K, 22% free 5305K/6764K, paused 1ms+7ms, total 30ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 522K, 23% free 5227K/6764K, paused 1ms+3ms, total 24ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 306K, 22% free 5298K/6764K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 369K, 22% free 5294K/6764K, paused 2ms+5ms, total 28ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 393K, 23% free 5230K/6764K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 24ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 218K, 15% free 5768K/6764K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 31ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 699K, 22% free 5497K/6964K, paused 1ms+2ms, total 24ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 20ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 221K, 17% free 5810K/6964K, paused 20ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 735K, 23% free 5478K/7044K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 25ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 16ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 290K, 18% free 5837K/7044K, paused 1ms+2ms, total 21ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 15ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 680K, 23% free 5463K/7084K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 22ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 17ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 306K, 19% free 5807K/7084K, paused 3ms+1ms, total 23ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 11ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 496K, 21% free 5616K/7084K, paused 20ms, total 20ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 496K, 21% free 5616K/7084K, paused 1ms+2ms, total 22ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 17ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 590K, 22% free 5539K/7084K, paused 2ms+5ms, total 28ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 485K, 25% free 5328K/7084K, paused 3ms+5ms, total 32ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 343K, 24% free 5447K/7084K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 27ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 387K, 23% free 5461K/7084K, paused 2ms+5ms, total 37ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 406K, 23% free 5475K/7084K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 25ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 417K, 24% free 5436K/7084K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 25ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 436K, 24% free 5407K/7084K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 36ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 400K, 24% free 5385K/7084K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 330K, 24% free 5419K/7084K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 24ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 360K, 24% free 5402K/7084K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 25ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 347K, 23% free 5486K/7084K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 415K, 23% free 5473K/7084K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 25ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 401K, 25% free 5383K/7084K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 334K, 24% free 5428K/7084K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 487K, 27% free 5204K/7084K, paused 3ms+64ms, total 87ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 248K, 26% free 5261K/7084K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 27ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 424K, 26% free 5308K/7084K, paused 2ms+2ms, total 44ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2110K, 50% free 3551K/7084K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 34ms
D/dalvikvm( 1359): GC_CONCURRENT freed 271K, 9% free 5679K/6196K, paused 5ms+5ms, total 51ms
D/dalvikvm( 1359): GC_CONCURRENT freed 236K, 9% free 5684K/6196K, paused 5ms+5ms, total 37ms
D/dalvikvm( 1359): GC_CONCURRENT freed 243K, 9% free 5689K/6196K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 36ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 637K, 45% free 3938K/7084K, paused 18ms, total 18ms
D/dalvikvm( 1359): GC_CONCURRENT freed 248K, 9% free 5684K/6196K, paused 4ms+4ms, total 35ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_EXPLICIT freed 933K, 29% free 3458K/4824K, paused 1ms+4ms, total 29ms
D/dalvikvm( 1359): GC_CONCURRENT freed 247K, 9% free 5685K/6196K, paused 5ms+4ms, total 49ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 724K, 47% free 3764K/7084K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 31ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 459K, 45% free 3927K/7084K, paused 2ms+7ms, total 35ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 395K, 42% free 4142K/7084K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 24ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 375K, 40% free 4319K/7084K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 25ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 351K, 37% free 4488K/7084K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 337K, 35% free 4641K/7084K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 319K, 33% free 4784K/7084K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 324K, 30% free 4964K/7084K, paused 6ms+4ms, total 29ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 330K, 29% free 5081K/7084K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 306K, 27% free 5181K/7084K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 37ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 240K, 26% free 5286K/7084K, paused 1ms+4ms, total 27ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 353K, 26% free 5293K/7084K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): DexOpt: --- BEGIN 'ads-374966990.jar' (bootstrap=0) ---
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 223K, 25% free 5370K/7084K, paused 2ms+34ms, total 66ms
D/dalvikvm( 1359): GC_CONCURRENT freed 242K, 8% free 5664K/6132K, paused 4ms+4ms, total 34ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): DexOpt: --- END 'ads-374966990.jar' (success) ---
D/dalvikvm( 6437): DEX prep '/data/data/com.quoord.tapatalkxdapre.activity/cache/ads-374966990.jar': unzip in 0ms, rewrite 1378ms
W/System.err(  955):    at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
D/dalvikvm( 6533): GC_CONCURRENT freed 521K, 17% free 3016K/3620K, paused 13ms+4ms, total 39ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 470K, 26% free 5248K/7084K, paused 13ms+13ms, total 78ms
D/dalvikvm( 1359): GC_CONCURRENT freed 195K, 7% free 5724K/6132K, paused 14ms+4ms, total 158ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 340K, 24% free 5436K/7084K, paused 23ms+27ms, total 90ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 232K, 22% free 5582K/7084K, paused 6ms+4ms, total 77ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 194K, 19% free 5757K/7084K, paused 2ms+20ms, total 81ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 200K, 17% free 5899K/7084K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 76ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 207K, 15% free 6065K/7084K, paused 3ms+5ms, total 87ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 235K, 12% free 6263K/7084K, paused 2ms+6ms, total 95ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 262K, 10% free 6412K/7084K, paused 3ms+5ms, total 85ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 272K, 9% free 6512K/7084K, paused 3ms+13ms, total 93ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 404K, 10% free 6834K/7524K, paused 2ms+10ms, total 95ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 185K, 5% free 7171K/7524K, paused 2ms+10ms, total 74ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 377K, 7% free 7225K/7756K, paused 2ms+5ms, total 92ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 682K, 10% free 7409K/8220K, paused 3ms+7ms, total 101ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1063K, 17% free 6843K/8220K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 107ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 219K, 14% free 7077K/8220K, paused 3ms+5ms, total 96ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 304K, 13% free 7187K/8220K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 59ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 347K, 11% free 7390K/8220K, paused 3ms+5ms, total 141ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 366K, 9% free 7505K/8220K, paused 3ms+5ms, total 122ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 267K, 7% free 7879K/8452K, paused 3ms+6ms, total 156ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 487K, 8% free 7935K/8576K, paused 3ms+7ms, total 141ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 569K, 9% free 7804K/8576K, paused 10ms+70ms, total 159ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 307K, 6% free 8383K/8916K, paused 3ms+17ms, total 151ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 423K, 6% free 8717K/9192K, paused 2ms+5ms, total 128ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 483K, 7% free 8961K/9600K, paused 3ms+5ms, total 129ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 481K, 6% free 9259K/9812K, paused 3ms+6ms, total 135ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 529K, 7% free 9497K/10180K, paused 3ms+7ms, total 128ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 588K, 8% free 9763K/10508K, paused 3ms+7ms, total 142ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 512K, 7% free 10117K/10784K, paused 3ms+7ms, total 168ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 516K, 6% free 10546K/11192K, paused 5ms+8ms, total 153ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 682K, 7% free 10903K/11680K, paused 3ms+7ms, total 174ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1032K, 10% free 10826K/11972K, paused 2ms+41ms, total 181ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 472K, 6% free 11284K/11972K, paused 75ms+35ms, total 289ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1018K, 9% free 12205K/13380K, paused 3ms+6ms, total 189ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1074K, 9% free 12680K/13908K, paused 3ms+28ms, total 184ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1020K, 11% free 14557K/16200K, paused 3ms+19ms, total 196ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 140ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2635K, 20% free 14579K/18180K, paused 9ms+18ms, total 198ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2956K, 23% free 14175K/18180K, paused 3ms+13ms, total 247ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1683K, 13% free 15849K/18180K, paused 2ms+8ms, total 200ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 164ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 3433K, 23% free 15197K/19680K, paused 17ms+22ms, total 291ms
D/dalvikvm( 1359): GC_EXPLICIT freed 198K, 9% free 5610K/6100K, paused 24ms+137ms, total 295ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2999K, 26% free 14611K/19680K, paused 24ms+15ms, total 225ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1090K, 21% free 15689K/19680K, paused 7ms+32ms, total 246ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1316K, 14% free 17040K/19680K, paused 3ms+7ms, total 269ms
D/dalvikvm( 1256): GC_EXPLICIT freed 114K, 15% free 4386K/5104K, paused 7ms+29ms, total 103ms
D/dalvikvm(  955): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1400K, 21% free 10482K/13128K, paused 113ms, total 115ms
D/dalvikvm( 1202): GC_CONCURRENT freed 749K, 16% free 6827K/8060K, paused 10ms+91ms, total 254ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1717K, 10% free 18471K/20340K, paused 3ms+12ms, total 213ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 7572K, 36% free 14256K/22008K, paused 6ms+5ms, total 155ms
D/dalvikvm(  955): GC_EXPLICIT freed 763K, 22% free 10270K/13128K, paused 3ms+6ms, total 68ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 5658K, 52% free 10609K/22008K, paused 2ms+7ms, total 121ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 4167K, 68% free 7091K/22008K, paused 19ms+4ms, total 100ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 252K, 68% free 7165K/22008K, paused 8ms+4ms, total 49ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 290K, 68% free 7204K/22008K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 44ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 272K, 67% free 7290K/22008K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 42ms
D/dalvikvm( 6437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 297K, 67% free 7313K/22008K, paused 4ms+8ms, total 59ms
D/dalvikvm( 1180): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 11% free 5138K/5712K, paused 9ms+4ms, total 69ms
W/System.err( 1060):    at dalvik.system.NativeStart.run(Native Method)
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1441K, 38% free 4269K/6852K, paused 32ms, total 33ms
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_CONCURRENT freed 5K, 30% free 4841K/6852K, paused 9ms+3ms, total 33ms
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1K, 19% free 5564K/6852K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 32ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 976K, 28% free 3505K/4824K, paused 29ms, total 32ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1017K, 28% free 3511K/4824K, paused 23ms, total 25ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1021K, 28% free 3513K/4824K, paused 16ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm( 1299): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 19% free 2634K/3216K, paused 1ms+2ms, total 32ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_EXPLICIT freed 752K, 33% free 3259K/4824K, paused 9ms+5ms, total 43ms
W/WindowManager(  955):         at dalvik.system.NativeStart.run(Native Method)
D/dalvikvm( 1359): GC_EXPLICIT freed 200K, 8% free 5613K/6100K, paused 7ms+5ms, total 220ms
D/dalvikvm( 6758): dalvik.init.processOptions: gDvmJit.codeCacheSize 0.
D/dalvikvm( 6758): dalvik.init.processOptions: set gDvm.lowMemoryMode true
D/dalvikvm( 6758): Trying to load lib libjavacore.so 0x0
D/dalvikvm( 6758): Added shared lib libjavacore.so 0x0
D/dalvikvm( 6758): Trying to load lib libnativehelper.so 0x0
D/dalvikvm( 6758): Added shared lib libnativehelper.so 0x0
D/dalvikvm( 6758): Note: class Landroid/app/ActivityManagerNative; has 167 unimplemented (abstract) methods
D/dalvikvm( 6758): GC_CONCURRENT freed 94K, 16% free 533K/632K, paused 1ms+0ms, total 3ms
D/dalvikvm( 1060): GC_CONCURRENT freed 513K, 24% free 4181K/5448K, paused 6ms+3ms, total 30ms
D/dalvikvm( 1256): GC_EXPLICIT freed 210K, 16% free 4382K/5164K, paused 14ms+4ms, total 183ms
D/dalvikvm(  955): GC_EXPLICIT freed 647K, 22% free 10314K/13128K, paused 23ms+11ms, total 174ms
D/dalvikvm( 1202): GC_CONCURRENT freed 788K, 16% free 6827K/8064K, paused 14ms+2ms, total 47ms
W/System.err( 1060):    at dalvik.system.NativeStart.run(Native Method)
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1486K, 38% free 4268K/6852K, paused 39ms, total 39ms
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_CONCURRENT freed 6K, 30% free 4840K/6852K, paused 3ms+2ms, total 26ms
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1K, 19% free 5562K/6852K, paused 1ms+3ms, total 39ms
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_CONCURRENT freed 167K, 17% free 5703K/6852K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 32ms
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_CONCURRENT freed 157K, 16% free 5767K/6852K, paused 10ms+3ms, total 47ms
D/dalvikvm( 1451): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 18% free 2642K/3216K, paused 5ms+2ms, total 53ms
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_CONCURRENT freed 235K, 15% free 5877K/6852K, paused 3ms+16ms, total 43ms
D/dalvikvm( 1060): GC_EXPLICIT freed 170K, 22% free 4295K/5448K, paused 5ms+3ms, total 60ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 758K, 27% free 3525K/4824K, paused 16ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm( 1359): GC_CONCURRENT freed 351K, 9% free 5674K/6184K, paused 6ms+7ms, total 111ms
D/dalvikvm( 1167): GC_EXPLICIT freed 128K, 13% free 4405K/5028K, paused 10ms+5ms, total 70ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1074K, 28% free 3475K/4824K, paused 16ms, total 16ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1014K, 28% free 3484K/4824K, paused 16ms, total 16ms
D/dalvikvm( 1225): GC_EXPLICIT freed 445K, 25% free 3279K/4372K, paused 2ms+5ms, total 38ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1022K, 28% free 3485K/4824K, paused 17ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1023K, 28% free 3486K/4824K, paused 16ms, total 16ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1023K, 28% free 3486K/4824K, paused 19ms, total 19ms
D/dalvikvm( 1147): GC_EXPLICIT freed 236K, 16% free 5778K/6852K, paused 2ms+5ms, total 29ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1023K, 28% free 3487K/4824K, paused 15ms, total 16ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1023K, 28% free 3487K/4824K, paused 16ms, total 16ms
D/dalvikvm( 1318): GC_EXPLICIT freed 395K, 29% free 3499K/4868K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 44ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1022K, 28% free 3489K/4824K, paused 15ms, total 16ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1024K, 28% free 3488K/4824K, paused 16ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1022K, 28% free 3490K/4824K, paused 15ms, total 15ms
D/dalvikvm( 1635): GC_EXPLICIT freed 140K, 19% free 2999K/3696K, paused 2ms+1ms, total 21ms
D/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1025K, 28% free 3488K/4824K, paused 23ms, total 25ms
D/dalvikvm( 2664): WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 1msD/dalvikvm( 4647): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1022K, 28% free 3489K/4824K, paused 16ms, total 17ms
D/dalvikvm( 2664): GC_EXPLICIT freed 870K, 28% free 2937K/4028K, paused 5ms+2ms, total 35ms
D/dalvikvm( 1202): GC_EXPLICIT freed 4K, 16% free 6822K/8060K, paused 7ms+5ms, total 76ms
Okay there is that dalvik grep thing


----------



## Skazzy3 (Dec 18, 2015)

CENTSOARER said:


> This is a new one with this version. I remember this kind of behaviour with two situations:
> 1) When I was playing around with dalvik's vm values in build.prop
> 2) When you have a rogue app that just won't go away from the system.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kingroot

(My Moto E broke so now I'm here for a while  )


----------



## MihaiSG (Dec 19, 2015)

@Skazzy3

KingRoot is not responsible for this behavior. From my tests the this happens when Swap is turned on.


----------



## oxcigen (Dec 20, 2015)

how Flash emui Y530-U00_kernel.tar.gz ???
please help me !!!


----------



## Belmontm (Dec 20, 2015)

MihaiSG said:


> No custom ROMs yet and CM11 is in the alpha stage,many things are not working, like volume in calls,but we hope that experienced users from this thread will fix the bugs.
> Users like @PieroV and @CENTSOARER are working on it.
> 
> We have Custom Recovery and some modded stock roms.
> ...

Click to collapse



What is OTA Package port is it cm11 or something else?


----------



## porcha18 (Dec 20, 2015)

stavroskar7 said:


> i have the huawei y530  and i'm looking for root or unlocking bootloader....any HELP????

Click to collapse



enters this post here xda out all about these issues
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## eldin_96 (Dec 25, 2015)

I requested the new B519 firmware for our device from my local Huawei and they uploaded firmware on their official page.
*Here's the link to download it:*

http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=63083&version=215639&siteCode=rs


----------



## CBlike (Dec 26, 2015)

eldin_96 said:


> I requested the new B519 firmware for our device from my local Huawei and they uploaded firmware on their official page.
> *Here's the link to download it:*
> 
> http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=63083&version=215639&siteCode=rs

Click to collapse



How good is this new firmware?

Enviado desde mi XPERIA M2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## finityNL (Dec 28, 2015)

*root of huawei y530-u00 succeed with kingoroot new update*

hey guys,
i just rooted my huawei ascend y530-u00 with kingoroot new update 1.4.3 i have done a root check with mulitple root checkers and all of them say it whas a success plz some one els try it i whant to know if it will work with you guys

TRY KINGOROOT SUCCESS WITH MULTIPLE ROOT CHECKERS 

greetz Rick finityNL


----------



## Juro.janosik (Dec 28, 2015)

IT-Fun™ said:


> What is the best firmware for Y530? B510 from Russian Huawei Consumer website?

Click to collapse



B519 jest najnowsza. B515 jest najnowszą sprawdzoną (czyli przetestowało ją wiele osób)


----------



## AerogamingHD (Dec 30, 2015)

Can someone explain in simple english how to install a custom rom on this phone?? From the start Rooting ect. Cheers


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Juro.janosik (Dec 30, 2015)

AerogamingHD said:


> Can someone explain in simple english how to install a custom rom on this phone?? From the start Rooting ect. Cheers

Click to collapse



1. Root phone (use f.e. apk Towelroot/kingroot or programs like https://www.oneclickroot.com/ or http://www.mgyun.com/vroot/ )
2. Install custom CWM from XDA wiki http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#Installing_CWM
3. Download custom rom
4. Uncompress the date named folder inside sdcard/clockworkmod/backup
5. Turn phone into recovery mode (vol + & power)
6. Backup and restore -> restore from /storage/sdcard1 and choose this nandroid backup.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=63473729#post63473729 here is originaly post rom CENTSOARER.


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Dec 31, 2015)

*Hi guys!, there is a TeslaMOD BackUp!...*

This Backup is Deodexed 100%
It's Fast!
Support liveWallPappers
Had a nice appearance
This is the link!

https://mega.nz/#!kJ1HQJZZ!w4vwbeQCfLZAZiAu9dnQWL9d27PfRLxLNpmwZqscJMQ

And this is Theme From this Mod, it's easy to install, 
Download this Files

https://mega.nz/#!5IMUHK6A!GWL0JEakQwzZZ5Br97y_OzQOye2G9UtZqvpGycDJ_3s

Then uncompress an copy the files to system/app (only SystemUI, Settings, HwToolBox) and reemplace it, then copy Framework-res.apk and framework-res-htwx.apk to system/framework and Reebot

Enjoy!

Sorry for my bad English!


----------



## Juro.janosik (Dec 31, 2015)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> *Hi guys!, there is a TeslaMOD BackUp!...*
> 
> This Backup is Deodexed 100%
> It's Fast!
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe some screenshots?


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 1, 2016)

No. 4.4.4 is close but so far to reach...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkhObfTWZOs


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 1, 2016)

This was/is the only custom ROM for this phone. The main bug is that it has no volume in calls.


----------



## CharlesDoors (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi. Anyone can explain me how to install B515v3 on Huawei 530? I've already unlocked bootloader, try to flash zip file with CWM but it gives me and error. How do you flash zip file? I've not found any guide. Thank you!


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 2, 2016)

CharlesDoors said:


> Hi. Anyone can explain me how to install B515v3 on Huawei 530? I've already unlocked bootloader, try to flash zip file with CWM but it gives me and error. How do you flash zip file? I've not found any guide. Thank you!

Click to collapse



1) Uncompress the date-named folder inside /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup
2) Turn into recovery -> backup and restore -> restore from... -> and choose this uncompress file. 
3) I dont know exactly but i think you need to wipe cache and dalvik cache.


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jan 2, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Maybe some screenshots?

Click to collapse



There is some Screenshots from this BackUp!,


----------



## CharlesDoors (Jan 2, 2016)

*Thank you!*



Juro.janosik said:


> 1) Uncompress the date-named folder inside /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup
> 2) Turn into recovery -> backup and restore -> restore from... -> and choose this uncompress file.
> 3) I dont know exactly but i think you need to wipe cache and dalvik cache.

Click to collapse



Thank you Juro! It's working like a charm, I've just restored backup without wiping! Thanks again ??!


----------



## Davinki_oz (Jan 2, 2016)

Root it by king root.  Google it.  You will need fast Internet as the exploit is huge


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Jan 2, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Maybe some screenshots?

Click to collapse



Please give me this animation only not other things.... Thank You


----------



## AerogamingHD (Jan 2, 2016)

I've rooted my device where do i unlock the bootloader how?? I've got a LG g3 Beat and the bootloader was easy. Just go in terminal and do a command. Can someone do a easy guide?? Also where can i get cm on this device cheers.


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 2, 2016)

Here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#Unlocking_bootloader

CM is still (I hope) being worked on.


----------



## kader85 (Jan 2, 2016)

look this  bro what s  the problem  ...  and  the phone is brick ..no system .. no image recovery ...  and i can t flash cwm 
writing failed (remote:command not allowed )


----------



## AerogamingHD (Jan 2, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> CM11 for Ascend Y530 is now unstable and has many bugs. I recommend install good stock ROM - for example B510 or B194, using dload method and then ROOT+Xposed. To unlock bootloader you must get bootloader unlock code for device on this site https://emui.huawei.com/en/plugin.php?id=unlock&mod=unlock&action=apply. After accepting license you must login to site using Facebook. After logging you can enter device model, product ID, IMEI and serial number and you get unlock code .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The link dosent work..... Also what does dload method mean??


----------



## AerogamingHD (Jan 2, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> You must first accept license in this link and then login using FB. https://emui.huawei.com/en/plugin.php?id=unlock
> 
> DLOAD method - you must copy *UPDATE.APP* file with official firmware to DLOAD folder created on SD Card. Card must be formatted in FAT32 filesystem (I using Toshiba EXCERIA MicroSDXC 64GB class 10 formatted in FAT32 in phone and work very well). Then in device settings disable Fast Start option, turn off device and turn on with Power + Vol UP + Vol DOWN buttons. Installing new firmware will start automaticaly . But this method work ONLY with official Huawei firmwares and can be used only to install the same or newer version of software! For example if you have B183 firmware you can install B183, B189 or any higher firmware, but can't install B177 version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It says
 This web page is not available

ERR_CONNECTION_RESET

In google chrome.

Is this method the same as flashing a rom to the phone??
Like I've installed cm 13 on my lg g3 and it was easy as anything. Why does this sound soooo hard to do? Could you explain in noobie english?? I want a new rom on this phone its soooo slow and everything.


----------



## AerogamingHD (Jan 2, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> I visiting this site from Firefox 43.0 from Ubuntu Desktop 15.04 and work. Please try with different browser or PC.
> 
> Ok, so let's go.
> 1. Download B510 firmware from this link. I very like and recommend this ROM, I still using this firmware ---> http://consumer.huawei.com/ru/mobile-phones/support/downloads/y530-u00-ru.htm
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry where is the Dload folder??


----------



## AerogamingHD (Jan 2, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> *dload* folder is in downloaded archive with ROM. Inside *dload* folder must be *update.app* file. *dload* folder with *update.app* inside must be extracted *directly to your SD card*.

Click to collapse



Can I get to it using a root brower??


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 2, 2016)

AerogamingHD said:


> Can I get to it using a root brower??

Click to collapse



Extract this file, open SD card on your phone CREATE FOLDER named "dload" (without " " ) and put there file UPDATE.APP  You can use anything. Root browser, commander, stock file menager.....


----------



## kader85 (Jan 3, 2016)

i have a big  problem .. i cant   flash it with fastboot   ..   it s all  failed no sending and  no  erase ....  and other problem is  no image recovery  help plzzzz

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




IT-Fun™ said:


> You can extract official B519 (the newest) Serbian firmware using Huawei ROM Extractor and flash system.img, cust.img, boot.img and others in fastboot mode. Of course you must have unlocked bootloader.

Click to collapse




but sending failed .. i have original firmware .. but nothing to sending .boot.img or system.img it s all failed


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 3, 2016)

Set it to normal mode.


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 3, 2016)

For example if you set it to Other Mode you can't transfer files when you will connect it to the PC.


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 3, 2016)

Because sometimes is changing itself to Other Mode. Put it to Normal Mode.


----------



## porcha18 (Jan 4, 2016)

the CWM is generic?


----------



## chijure (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## kader85 (Jan 4, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> Your bootloader is unlocked?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------
> 
> What is *Usb port settings* in *ProjectMenuAct*? Which option should be set?

Click to collapse



no  not unlocked  ..  is important  for  this  or  not  ???  give  help  if you can plzz

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------




PieroV said:


> Hi, please try with this template:
> 
> 
> Another user had tried several times to get the unlock code, and when he wrote this mail he got it.
> ...

Click to collapse



how  i can know  product id  if my hauwei y53.0  is brick ..  because  it s bricking    no boot  and  no recovery  and no system


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 4, 2016)

kader85 said:


> no  not unlocked  ..  is important  for  this  or  not  ???  give  help  if you can plzz
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try do dload method to rescue you phone.


----------



## kader85 (Jan 4, 2016)

Lycris11 said:


> @CENTSOARER I fixed force closing with this swap file, its really use swpfile for virtual memory, but my memory card is now really damaged.
> The is a way for downgrade software with 3 tools.
> What you need:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




Juro.janosik said:


> Try do dload method to rescue you phone.

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




Juro.janosik said:


> Try do dload method to rescue you phone.

Click to collapse


----------



## banankoo (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a huawei y530 and i got unlock password from huawei but when i try that code to unlock it i get message something like sim pin unlock unsuccesuful.Does anyone know where might be a problem?
Thanks.


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 4, 2016)

@kader85
Your bootloader is locked, that's why the flashing from fastboot is not working.

@banankoo
You mean the bootloader unlock code? Follow this guide to unlock your bootloader:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#Unlocking_bootloader


----------



## banankoo (Jan 4, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> @kader85
> Your bootloader is locked, that's why the flashing from fastboot is not working.
> 
> @banankoo
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know ,i got unlocking password from huawei after i have sent them id,imei and serial number.
my thoughts were that i only need that password and that there is nothing else to do.
I will check this link,i hope that will be it.
Thank you for help, i really appreicate it.


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 4, 2016)

First backup all your data\contacts because the unlocking procedure is like a factory reset.


----------



## kader85 (Jan 4, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> @kader85
> Your bootloader is locked, that's why the flashing from fastboot is not working.
> 
> @banankoo
> ...

Click to collapse



because i cant flashing with dload   its  say problem with recovery


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 4, 2016)

@kader85
First you need to unlock your bootloader and after this flash from fastboot.


----------



## kader85 (Jan 4, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> @kader85
> First you need to unlock your bootloader and after this flash from fastboot.

Click to collapse



how  i can know id product for my device plz


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 4, 2016)

The best for me is the modded ROM by @CENTSOARER.
And btw if you flash the B519 with the dload method you are stuck at it because you can only downgrade with a CWM backup.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 4, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> How good is B519?
> 
> P.S. When I make nandroid backup with any older ROM (for example B183), install B519 (the newest) and after this restore nandroid backup with 183 firmware can I flash newer firmwares using DLOAD?

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## kader85 (Jan 5, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



 have you seen my video  ..  it s  big problem with my  phone


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 5, 2016)

kader85 said:


> have you seen my video  ..  it s  big problem with my  phone

Click to collapse



Omg... You dont say anything. If you have problem write that you have it, dont reply only some link to yt. 

OK. I see it.
Try dload method.
1. Downlad oficial stock rom
2. Extract it (update.app)
4. Create folder named dload on sd card
5. put there file UPDATE.APP
6. Turn phone into upadate mode. 
7. DONE


----------



## kader85 (Jan 5, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Omg... You dont say anything. If you have problem write that you have it, dont reply only some link to yt.
> 
> OK. I see it.
> Try dload method.
> ...

Click to collapse



 i have not update mode  not working


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 5, 2016)

kader85 said:


> i have not update mode  not working

Click to collapse



Did you try this method? Because until you put this file UPDATE.APP update mode will not work.


----------



## 0M3G4_ (Jan 5, 2016)

I tried B510 Russian firmware, but it had bugged wallpaper selection and no functioning shortcuts on notification bar, so now i am trying b519, hope it is better.

Also, I tried getting bootloader unlock code yesterday and it went like a charm posting all correct details claimed in that chinese Huawei website, so anyone struggling to get bootloader unlock code just register using your e-mail, fill out the requirements and you get the code easy peasy lemon squeezy.

Edit: go to this post for a bit more info on the subject - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64605917&postcount=3319


----------



## kader85 (Jan 6, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Did you try this method? Because until you put this file UPDATE.APP update mode will not work.

Click to collapse



yes  i tried this method .. but    my phone is locked  ..  thanx  all   for help  .. but  i need  know id product  .. because  not turn on


----------



## bonerserk (Jan 6, 2016)

kader85 said:


> yes  i tried this method .. but    my phone is locked  ..  thanx  all   for help  .. but  i need  know id product  .. because  not turn on

Click to collapse



You can read all phone code you need by removing the battery 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9105P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kader85 (Jan 6, 2016)

bonerserk said:


> You can read all phone code you need by removing the battery
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9105P utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse




ok thanx


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 9, 2016)

a new cm11 buil is presented on facebook on huawei g6 developments by mina samy
here is the post

""new cm11 beta 2 for g6 u10 : (big update )
i did alot of work in this update , i included all the modem/audio/vendor/wifi missing files , fixed the screen resloution
Based on b330 rom kitkat, 4.4 kernel source
How to install :
Wipe data/cust//system/cache then flash the rom zip
Credits:
Vahan Matnishyan
Pierov
Current bugs: 
Ril 
Wifi 
Audio ( fixed)
Screen density ( fixed)
a delay when trying to wake the device from deep sleep (fixed)
camera
U tell me emoticon smile""
Download link : 
https://mega.nz/#!FVpikZiA!2tPKBeocqK9KTLZN2NnF5SlrVHkSlTCcUyhkKAaV4Tg


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Jan 9, 2016)

*mod rom beta 2 final release/??*

when will you release the final version of modrom beta 2,,,,,,

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

,can go back to orignal huawei y530-u00 firmware after cutom rom install,,,,????

2nd wil tha dloadmethod worlks on cwm recovery????


3rd i have cwm recovery installed on huawei y530 ,,,,can i us vol+ vol- and power button method to istall firmware?????


----------



## Dalibor43 (Jan 9, 2016)

I want transparent status bar how to set it anybody know?


----------



## AerogamingHD (Jan 9, 2016)

Im in the android system recovery and Im trying to install B519 and its failing

Update from External Card!

Checking sd update pkg...
file:/sdcard/dload/update.app.size=1353419956
32k crc checked failaure
Error:update.app is a invaild package
error: sd card update failture. SD card update abort!

then it install then it fails.


----------



## ali60351 (Jan 9, 2016)

Dalibor43 said:


> I want transparent status bar how to set it anybody know?

Click to collapse



Pre-Req : Rooted Phone

1.) Install Xposed Framework
2.) Install GravityBox

Adjust Transparency settings from Gravity Box.


----------



## Dalibor43 (Jan 10, 2016)

ali60351 said:


> Pre-Req : Rooted Phone
> 
> 1.) Install Xposed Framework
> 2.) Install GravityBox
> ...

Click to collapse



yee thx but when i install xposed and moduels my phone get pretty slow and laggy so not worth but ty..


----------



## ali60351 (Jan 10, 2016)

ciubi93 said:


> a new cm11 buil is presented on facebook on huawei g6 developments by mina samy
> here is the post
> 
> ""new cm11 beta 2 for g6 u10 : (big update )
> ...

Click to collapse



I think something is wrong with this file "cm-11-20160106-UNOFFICIAL-beta-2.zip\META-INF\com\google\android\updater-script"

It says 


```
assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "msm8610" ||
       getprop("ro.build.product") == "msm8610" ||
       abort("This package is for device: y530; this device is " + getprop("ro.product.device") + "."););
```

 which I think is wrong because MSM8610 is the chipset name not the device name instead it should be like


```
assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "y530" ||
       getprop("ro.build.product") == "Y530" || 
       abort("This package is for device: Y530; this device is " + getprop("ro.product.device") + "."););
```

Other than that the launcher crashed from the initial boot and the motion sensor is not working.


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 10, 2016)

ali60351 said:


> I think something is wrong with this file "cm-11-20160106-UNOFFICIAL-beta-2.zip\META-INF\com\google\android\updater-script"
> 
> It says
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that bugs. I share here because i want some developer to solve that bugs. That build is based on kitkat kernel, is different of eloygomez build. Maybe a developer can solve that bug.


----------



## Dunlop77 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello everybody. I am using the ROM by @CENTSOARER, and I am very happy with it.
But I would need doubletap2wake or swipe2wake, it is possible to add it into the kernel? Can I do it myself (If there is some howto or something)?


----------



## ali60351 (Jan 10, 2016)

Dunlop77 said:


> Hello everybody. I am using the ROM by @CENTSOARER, and I am very happy with it.
> But I would need doubletap2wake or swipe2wake, it is possible to add it into the kernel? Can I do it myself (If there is some howto or something)?

Click to collapse



I think our phone doesn't supports that feature because our device lacks an OLED display.


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Jan 10, 2016)

ciubi93 said:


> a new cm11 buil is presented on facebook on huawei g6 developments by mina samy
> here is the post
> 
> How to flash with cwm it gives error while installing I format system data and all these things .I can not flash this rom please give me cwm backup of this rom

Click to collapse


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 10, 2016)

I use Xposed, and module: Flat Style bar indicators i change everything and it awesome, but when i reboot phone it changes to something else.  Any idea why?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 10, 2016)

I have somone who use B519 and now he have a problem. When he flashed this rom,  com.android.phone permanently crashed.


----------



## porcha18 (Jan 12, 2016)

Antuntu

Huawei y530 u51   

11031


----------



## porcha18 (Jan 14, 2016)

Aitaer said:


> Hi all!
> 
> i haves some problem with my y530.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



install another firmware

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 AM ----------




Boskan said:


> Hi All and Welcome !!
> 
> I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
> on the Internet and here as well.
> ...

Click to collapse





I compile a kernel for Y530


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## porcha18 (Jan 14, 2016)

ciubi93 said:


> a new cm11 buil is presented on facebook on huawei g6 developments by mina samy
> here is the post
> 
> ""new cm11 beta 2 for g6 u10 : (big update )
> ...

Click to collapse



Who he compiled?
I need your help to create the device tree


----------



## porcha18 (Jan 15, 2016)

it is my nyw post 
Compiled Custom kernel 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...uawei-y530-t3293981/post64823583#post64823583


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jan 15, 2016)

*TeslaMOD V2- B179*

Hey Guys! i Still working in a MOD Based on Stock B179..

This Mod comes Deodexed 100%

Here is a picture!

Sorry for my bad english!


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 15, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Hey Guys! i Still working in a MOD Based on Stock B179..
> 
> This Mod comes Deodexed 100%
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Verry nice.... But why on B179???????? Why not B515?


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jan 15, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Verry nice.... But why on B179???????? Why not B515?

Click to collapse



Because, i I tried several Firmwares (B179, B185, B505, B515) and the B179 it¡s the best for me, because it have less lag (for me  )


----------



## erick hance (Jan 15, 2016)

my huawei y530 just stucked on android logo


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 15, 2016)

erick hance said:


> my huawei y530 just stucked on android logo

Click to collapse



Dload method. 
http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31021&version=54820&siteCode=rs download
Make folder on SD CARD named "dload"
extract file and put "update.app" into folder dload. (the biggest one) 
Take off batery for 5 sec and then turn phone into update mode (VOL -  with VOL + and Power)


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi 
I fixed ril in my cm11 build now calling/messaging/data connection is working 100% 
Current bugs
Wifi/camera/sensors


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 16, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> Hi
> I fixed ril in my cm11 build now calling/messaging/data connection is working 100%
> Current bugs
> Wifi/camera/sensors

Click to collapse



Good work, can you post it???

---------- Post added at 06:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------




ciubi93 said:


> Good work, can you post it???

Click to collapse



Mayve that fix work on your build

2.)After you installed and booted CM11 open the menu and open terminal.
3.)Then in terminal write first and press "↲":
Code:
su -
4.)After you got root permission in Terminal then write this line in Terminal and press "↲":
Code:
mount -o rw,remount /system
5.)After inputed that write this in terminal and press "↲":
Code:
cd /system/etc/firmware/wlan/prima
6.)And after that add this last line and press "↲":
Code:
ln -s WCNSS_hw_wlan_nv.bin WCNSS_qcom_wlan_nv.bin


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 16, 2016)

ciubi93 said:


> Good work, can you post it???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx , i will share the link after fixing wifi

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




ciubi93 said:


> Good work, can you post it???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx , i will share the link after fixing wifi


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 16, 2016)

CM11 is getting closer. I can't wait to try a fully working 4.4 ROM on this device even if I am not using it anymore


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 16, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> Hi
> I fixed ril in my cm11 build now calling/messaging/data connection is working 100%
> Current bugs
> Wifi/camera/sensors

Click to collapse



On youtube some ppl post build with working sensors, and wifi, if your RIL fix works on that build we have almost completed cm. Btw good work.


----------



## M0nti (Jan 16, 2016)

Can anyone post a download Link? To test the Releases


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 16, 2016)

Kombuk said:


> On youtube some ppl post build with working sensors, and wifi, if your RIL fix works on that build we have almost completed cm. Btw good work.

Click to collapse



Can u share the link with me


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 16, 2016)

Here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkhObfTWZOs
mega:///#F!JxtUCTLQ!GlJr_C685WKZ8kHWV-mbLw


----------



## ciubi93 (Jan 16, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> Here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkhObfTWZOs
> mega:///#F!JxtUCTLQ!GlJr_C685WKZ8kHWV-mbLw

Click to collapse



Here is a fix for sensor https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pYz0kUDKqmQ


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 16, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> Here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkhObfTWZOs
> mega:///#F!JxtUCTLQ!GlJr_C685WKZ8kHWV-mbLw

Click to collapse



That is elygomez build , it's based on 4.3 sources mine is based on 4.4 sources so it won't work


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 17, 2016)

i have the current bugs in cm 
wifi/sensors/camera/wake from sleep 
any help ?


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 17, 2016)

# Cm11 for huawei ascend g6 u10 and any running huawei phone that uses msm8x1x chipset such that g630/y530

Download from here
https://mega.nz/#!5Uxz3bSY!zFxH6XEX-JmXugiwXNcGLkNDjBlpzGIVMRXj8pTxizs

How to install :
Install using twrp only
1) wipe data/system/factory reset
2)install the rom 

What's working:
Ril (calls-internet)
Audio
Everything that's not listed in the bugs section.

What's not working:
Wifi
Camera
Sensors
Some wake up from sleep problems / settings fc (needs to be confirmed).

Credits:
Me  
Vahan Matnishyan (for his strong pc) 
Humberto L Tita José (for g6 knife)
Corné Roozemond (for testing every build)
Pierov from xda 
Elygomez

Anyhelp in fixing bugs is welcome i can share my sources on github if there is someone who can help me at fixing it


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 17, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> # Cm11 for huawei ascend g6 u10 and any running huawei phone that uses msm8x1x chipset such that g630/y530
> 
> Download from here
> https://mega.nz/#!5Uxz3bSY!zFxH6XEX-JmXugiwXNcGLkNDjBlpzGIVMRXj8pTxizs
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate!
But you said install from TWRP, what will happen if i try to flash it trough CWM? Can someone post link to the Twrp. Thanks


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 17, 2016)

Kombuk said:


> Thanks mate!
> But you said install from TWRP, what will happen if i try to flash it trough CWM? Can someone post link to the Twrp. Thanks

Click to collapse



yw,i tried with cwm and got error status 7


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 17, 2016)

Ey, but Huawei doesnt have working TWRP. We will be impossible to flash this.


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 18, 2016)

sources are now on my github account 
https://github.com/messi2050 
u can modify it and build for y530 , i will stop for some time as my g6 sdcard port got broken , we only need some wifi/camera/sensors fixes now 
good luck


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 18, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> Anybody tested this custom kernel on Y530-U00? http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/kernel-soulfire-v1-huawei-y530-t3293981

Click to collapse



I've just try this kernel, it work very well, I don't advice any type of problem for now


----------



## Dalibor43 (Jan 19, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> I've just try this kernel, it work very well, I don't advice any type of problem for now

Click to collapse



 Does this kernels give maybe some perfomance?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 19, 2016)

Dalibor43 said:


> Does this kernels give maybe some perfomance?

Click to collapse



For now, i try Inky Block i notice loading times reduced and less lag. Maybe i'll try later Deemo.
If you want to know an application in particular , let me know


----------



## Dalibor43 (Jan 19, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> For now, i try Inky Block i notice loading times reduced and less lag. Maybe i'll try later Deemo.
> If you want to know an application in particular , let me know

Click to collapse



i just want to know is worth to install thx for feedback.


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 20, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> What is the current status of CyanogenMod?

Click to collapse



Skipped to cm12


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 21, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> What?!? CM12 on Y530? Impossible

Click to collapse



i'm trying , let's see what will happen


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 21, 2016)

From the sounds of things @messi2050 has had success with a nearly complete version of CM12 that should be compatible with the Y530 but this has not been confirmed as it does not seem to be compatible with CWM (still to be confirmed) We may be able to work around this but would require someone to compile TWRP for the Y530

Any chance @CENTSOARER or @PieroV may be able to come out of retirement to assist? It was those two who successfully compiled CWM for the community.


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 21, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> In #2498 post is about TWRP on Y530 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61574086&postcount=2498

Click to collapse



I remember seeing this post but never saw the update about having TWRP working. 

I will test this in the next few days and may also try the G630 version to see what works and which is more stable.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 21, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> I remember seeing this post but never saw the update about having TWRP working.
> 
> I will test this in the next few days and may also try the G630 version to see what works and which is more stable.

Click to collapse



I tried it.
Black screen so for now forget the TWRP.

P.S: How i can speed up donwload from megasync? (I actualy do 50 kb/s)


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 22, 2016)

Cm12 recovery is on


----------



## Carlos Arriaga (Jan 22, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> Cm12 recovery is on

Click to collapse



managed to compile CM-12.1?

Enviado desde mi Moto G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 22, 2016)

*TWRP*

Have not tried G630 TWRP yet as I don't currently have a machine to compile it on.  I can however confirm that the version made for Y530 is not functional. Upon booting to recovery.img using fastboot the TWRP interface appears for about 1 second and then screen goes blank and unresponsive. (Tried on two different y530s with different bootloader versions)

If any one here is willing to put in some effort to compiling the G630 TWRP recovery from source I will be more than happy to test.

Update: Just tried a TWRP version that was pre compiled for G630 and had the same result. TWRP comes on screen for a second then blank and unresponsive. Also for the second that it is on screen the resolution is wrong and only 1/4 of it can be seen.


*NEW UPDATE - TWRP WORKING*

I can confirm that the TWRP recovery linked to in this post does in fact work correctly on the Y530. It will only work if flashed to the phone and not by soft booting the recovery.img via fastboot (This is the opposite of what the post says and is the reason I originally stated that it does not work)

All credit to @himister for compiling this version of TWRP for us


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 22, 2016)

Carlos Arriaga said:


> managed to compile CM-12.1?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes but it's stuck to the cm12 boot logo


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 22, 2016)

@messi2050 are you basing your build on the official "SnapTo" CM build or are you attempting to compile straight from the base CM12 source.


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 22, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> @messi2050 are you basing your build on the official "SnapTo" CM build or are you attempting to compile straight from the base CM12 source.

Click to collapse



i'm building it from scratch...


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 22, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> i'm building it from scratch...

Click to collapse



Good luck to you. I don't think I can be of much help to you other than to offer my services as a tester for the Y530 platform



IT-Fun™ said:


> It may be better to first complete a fully working CyanogenMod 11, and then work on CyanogenMod 12 from scratch? I want to see any fully working build of CM.

Click to collapse



I would be happy to see any CM version at this point.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 22, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> Have not tried G630 TWRP yet as I don't currently have a machine to compile it on.  I can however confirm that the version made for Y530 is not functional. Upon booting to recovery.img using fastboot the TWRP interface appears for about 1 second and then screen goes blank and unresponsive. (Tried on two different y530s with different bootloader versions)
> 
> If any one here is willing to put in some effort to compiling the G630 TWRP recovery from source I will be more than happy to test.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The link for the post is broken.
What do you mean with "... flashed to the phone..."?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## porcha18 (Jan 22, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> sources are now on my github account
> https://github.com/messi2050
> u can modify it and build for y530 , i will stop for some time as my g6 sdcard port got broken , we only need some wifi/camera/sensors fixes now
> good luck

Click to collapse




and this without bugs?

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------




messi2050 said:


> Cm12 recovery is on

Click to collapse



It is not y530 
Exact?


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 22, 2016)

porcha18 said:


> and this without bugs?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its G6 i think. But they are almost same.


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 22, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> The link for the post is broken.
> What do you mean with "... flashed to the phone..."?

Click to collapse



Sorry. I have fixed typo in post so link is working now.

I mean that the recovery.img must be flashed onto the recovery partition of the phone. To do this you must have an unlocked bootloader, boot into bootloader then flash using fastboot commands from computer (eg "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img)


----------



## Carlos Arriaga (Jan 22, 2016)

anyone can build TWRP using my branch. I not have Huawei, but I like to help. ????

https://github.com/TecnoDV/android_device_huawei_y530

Enviado desde mi Moto G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 22, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> Sorry. I have fixed typo in post so link is working now.
> 
> I mean that the recovery.img must be flashed onto the recovery partition of the phone. To do this you must have an unlocked bootloader, boot into bootloader then flash using fastboot commands from computer (eg "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img)

Click to collapse



flash it and i've got black screen.


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 22, 2016)

Cm12 cwm recovery for g6 (may work on y530 too) 
https://mega.nz/#!JJZAlIIQ!kGJ-Et23ufddWmRUd2_rmbhn6WS0XcmBkCMA_2CeHco
Donation link added to help this development go further


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 22, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> Cm12 cwm recovery for g6 (may work on y530 too)
> https://mega.nz/#!JJZAlIIQ!kGJ-Et23ufddWmRUd2_rmbhn6WS0XcmBkCMA_2CeHco
> Donation link added to help this development go further

Click to collapse



It's work, the phone boot in Cyanoged Recovery!
Touch support only for navigate, not for select.
Next step?


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 23, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> It's work, the phone boot in Cyanoged Recovery!
> Touch support only for navigate, not for select.
> Next step?

Click to collapse



On my g6 everything is working without problem , next step ... what's better than that we have cm12 now 

---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------




porcha18 said:


> and this without bugs?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's g6 u10


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 23, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> On my g6 everything is working without problem , next step ... what's better than that we have cm12 now
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, where we can donwload cm12 and how we can install it?


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 23, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Ok, where we can donwload cm12 and how we can install it?

Click to collapse



It's not stable yet


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 23, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> flash it and i've got black screen.

Click to collapse



Strange, I have it working on 2 different Y530s.

Is your bootloader unlocked etc?

Did you "flash" or "Boot" the recovery?

I will write up specs of the 2 phones I have it working when I get home.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 23, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> Strange, I have it working on 2 different Y530s.
> 
> Is your bootloader unlocked etc?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, bootloader unlocked and i flash it (fastboot flash recovery recovery.img) without error and i've got black screen.
Now i'm going to retry it


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 23, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Yes, bootloader unlocked and i flash it (fastboot flash recovery recovery.img) without error and i've got black screen.
> Now i'm going to retry it

Click to collapse



I've tried, black screen again


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 23, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> Cm12 cwm recovery for g6 (may work on y530 too)
> https://mega.nz/#!JJZAlIIQ!kGJ-Et23ufddWmRUd2_rmbhn6WS0XcmBkCMA_2CeHco
> Donation link added to help this development go further

Click to collapse



Can this recovery make Nandroid backup?


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jan 23, 2016)

*TeslaMOD*

Hello! 

There is a Mod Based Firmware called TeslaMODV2
https://mega.nz/#!0IkQVDKY!MKF-E-x2_XMK2bq_t7ffH4gRPV4NPaCc7UhO8n8KiBU

This Mod comes Deodexed!

My English is bad!, but there is some pictures and spanish description.

.


There is the BackUp
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Buenos dias, quiero hacer el aporte de mi BackUp Mod

*******Caracteristicas******
**Completamene Deodexada
**Basada en el FirmWare B179
**Cortina de Notificaciones Transparente
**Se eliminaron aplicaciones Innecesarias de Google
**Flip Setings
**Ligera Solo 277 Megas 
**Tema Color Negro (Mas temas Proximamente)
**Soporte para LiveWallPapers
..........
Instalacion*****

Deben de Tener el Telefono Roteado y Cwm Recovery
1.- Descargamos el Mod y lo copiamos dentro de la carpeta en el telefono que se llam ClockworkMod/backup
!.- Entramos en Modo Recovery
2.-Nos vamos a Back Up and Restore
3.-Nos Vamos a Restore From Storage/sdCard
4.- Seleccionamos el TeslaMOd dentro de la carpeta en el telefono que se llama ClockworkMod/backup
5.- Hacemos los 3 Wippes y Reiniciamos

*****TeslaMOD V2.....
https://mega.nz/#!0IkQVDKY!MKF-E-x2_XMK2bq_t7ffH4gRPV4NPaCc7UhO8n8KiBU


*****Extra****
La MOD, no trae la playstore instalada, pero aqui les dejo un archivo con la Play Store, youtube, Facebook, todas opimizadas para trabajar en este MOD, el motivo por no ponerlas por "default" es que luego Grennefy no las puede Hibernar y la Play Store siempre se ejecuta en segundo plano haciendo lento el telefono

Descargar: 
https://mega.nz/#!YNkhjJSb!Zji3T6mvfHZCJ9NWEyZ6yyQGEbgULZPewOKPRw3Gx50
***********************************

******Consejos Adicionales*********

Utilicen Grenefy para hibernar aplicaciones que no utilizan

Tiene algunos Bugs, pequeños en cuanto al campo visual, pero nada que afecte su desempeño ni funcionamiento.


Saludos y a Disfrutar.


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jan 23, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> Good mod., but based on old firmware so I'm not interested it, sorry .

Click to collapse



 ... Ok Thanks Any way ... I try in New Firmware (b515) but i Only can Deodexed the MOD, can't add Flip Settings!

If any is interestered in a BackUp Based on Firmware B515 Deodexed plis tell me and I shared whit them.


Sorry for my bad english

Si estas interezado en un Backup Deodexado basado en el B515 dime y te lo puedo pasar, 

Saludos


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jan 23, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> Why on B515 can't add flip settings?

Click to collapse



Because i can't compile a SystemUi.apk correctly,  .... 

But, which it is the difference between one and another firmware?, because i can't notice the diference.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 23, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> Good mod., but based on old firmware so I'm not interested it, sorry .

Click to collapse



I've tried the rom, good work!
it's fast and nice to see but i have 2 question:
1. [SOLVED] I can't install the donate version of Greenify, it simple says "Application not installed". Why?
2. It's possible change Kingroot with SuperSU?

PS: Bootloop after install xposed. GG


----------



## CBlike (Jan 24, 2016)

can someone provide me a link of CWM Recovery? the one from the wiki didn't work anymore or the one of the wiki can be updated! Please it will be great because I need it.


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 24, 2016)

Here:
http://www110.zippyshare.com/v/1jQKi4ef/file.html


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## CBlike (Jan 24, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> Here:
> http://www110.zippyshare.com/v/1jQKi4ef/file.html

Click to collapse



Thank you [emoji4] 

Enviado desde mi D2306 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 24, 2016)

-- TWRP UPDATE --

OK, So I have done a bit more testing with the TWRP recovery on my phone. Strange thing about it is that the screen does not work correctly unless the phone is plugged into my computer using the USB cable. I had not noticed this before as previously when I was testing it was plugged to sideload some files to it. I have not tried it using just a wall charger instead of the USB cable as I do not have one.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 24, 2016)

TESLAMODV2

For now i've encouter some trouble:
-If install Xposed, it's possible you can run into bootloop;
-In some page, text is difficult to read (screen);
-[Personal] Kingroot instead of SuperSU;
-[Personal] Some graphic choice (for example a transparent backgroud for notification tray)

Pro:
-It's very fast;
-Small font;
-Finally, quicksettings <3
-Live wallpaper and app (like Appy Geek) work.

Imho, you should fix Xposed's troublefor first.
Thanks for the work, all of us really appreciated it


----------



## king7777 (Jan 24, 2016)

*does anybody know how to fix the error 6&7 on huawei ascend y530*

when I try to install an update I get a message saying "installation aborted"
how I can I fix this. 
please help me


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 24, 2016)

What update?
Can you describe your problem in more details?


----------



## king7777 (Jan 24, 2016)

:





MihaiSG said:


> What update?
> Can you describe your problem in more details?

Click to collapse



 it`s a firmware update for huawei ascend y530
when i try to install it it says installation aborted.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 24, 2016)

king7777 said:


> :
> 
> it`s a firmware update for huawei ascend y530
> when i try to install it it says installation aborted.

Click to collapse



Before this "installation aborted", it should said "Error:..." or similar.
Where you grab this firmware's update? Can you link it?


----------



## boki15 (Jan 25, 2016)

*Huawei problem*

Hi,
 i have problem with my huawei , i only use him for viber, skype and nothing else . Suddenly he just wont boot up, i turn on phone, he is trying to boot up, but stuck at android logo and that all, a tried to erase cache wipe, to to hard erase from recover mode but nothing , really dont know what to do else, please help ! 

P..S> i didnt do any software change.


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 25, 2016)

boki15 said:


> Hi,
> i have problem with my huawei , i only use him for viber, skype and nothing else . Suddenly he just wont boot up, i turn on phone, he is trying to boot up, but stuck at android logo and that all, a tried to erase cache wipe, to to hard erase from recover mode but nothing , really dont know what to do else, please help !
> 
> P..S> i didnt do any software change.

Click to collapse



Cant say I know what went wrong with it but when in doubt use the "dload" method. As long as u can find the same firmware version or later than is currently on your phone then it should work.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Jan 25, 2016)

any progress in cm12???


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 25, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> any progress in cm12???

Click to collapse



We want to finish CM11 (only few thing not working). After that maybe CM12


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Jan 25, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> We want to finish CM11 (only few thing not working). After that maybe CM12

Click to collapse




cm11 is not complete yet???


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 25, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> cm11 is not complete yet???

Click to collapse



No. There is no WIFI and camera as i remember.

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## king7777 (Jan 25, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Before this "installation aborted", it should said "Error:..." or similar.
> Where you grab this firmware's update? Can you link it?

Click to collapse



here is exactly what it says
--OTA UPDATE
finding update package...
opening update package...
verifying update package...
formatting /cache...
installation aborted.
and i cant post outside links yet
but basically every update i tried said installation aborted


----------



## Cuzz1369 (Jan 25, 2016)

Is there a flashable stock rom available for y530. A friends kid has soft bricked his phone trying to load CM apparently. No backup was made that I am aware of.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 25, 2016)

If you are on stock recovery use dload method (you can download the firmware from Huawei Site.).
If you use CWM there was a stock CWM backup posted here, B512 stock ROM:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59180868&postcount=1742


----------



## king7777 (Jan 25, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> If you are on stock recovery use dload method (you can download the firmware from Huawei Site.).
> If you use CWM there was a stock CWM backup posted here, B512 stock ROM:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59180868&postcount=1742

Click to collapse



thanks

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------




Kombuk said:


> Can this recovery make Nandroid backup?

Click to collapse



thanks

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

hi

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




king7777 said:


> here is exactly what it says
> --OTA UPDATE
> finding update package...
> opening update package...
> ...

Click to collapse



here is the link to the update 
http://consumer.huawei.com/nz/mobile-phones/support/downloads/ascend-y530-nz.htm

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------




DJDucksta said:


> Cant say I know what went wrong with it but when in doubt use the "dload" method. As long as u can find the same firmware version or later than is currently on your phone then it should work.

Click to collapse



what is the dload method 
can you explain


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 25, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Hello!
> 
> There is a Mod Based Firmware called TeslaMODV2
> https://mega.nz/#!0IkQVDKY!MKF-E-x2_XMK2bq_t7ffH4gRPV4NPaCc7UhO8n8KiBU
> ...

Click to collapse



Premise: I've uninstall some app : the launcher(I prefer Nova launcher), Pico TTS, stock calendar, stock calculator, stock browser, root explorer, stock gallery.


After one day of normal usage, i've encounter too many problem. Ready?
-General slow launch apps speed (7-9 second for launch whatsapp for example)
-For some apps (ex. Drastic, YouTube) if they go in the background and then be resumed, they crash
-The phone "miss" a pressure of the power button when the display is off (I don't know how say that in english, sorry)
-If install Xposed, it's possible you can run into bootloop;
-In some page, text is difficult to read;

Seriously, it's a good rom, but he need a little fix for the system' stability and also a fix for the Xposed bootloop trouble, which the user can "optimize" themselves
Sorry for the grammatical mistakes.


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 25, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Premise: I've uninstall some app : the launcher(I prefer Nova launcher), Pico TTS, stock calendar, stock calculator, stock browser, root explorer, stock gallery.
> 
> 
> After one day of normal usage, i've encounter too many problem. Ready?
> ...

Click to collapse



I only encountered that power button problem.


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jan 25, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Premise: I've uninstall some app : the launcher(I prefer Nova launcher), Pico TTS, stock calendar, stock calculator, stock browser, root explorer, stock gallery.
> 
> 
> After one day of normal usage, i've encounter too many problem. Ready?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello! First Thanks for testing the MOD!

for appearance , you can use this theme Mod (add Img)
https://mega.nz/#!ldElgC6B!209FCZRVWuGLeWo8Uq6oes8I9TKv6BHYQrh8G9_4w0A
Install Just Like a Zip Into a Recovery Mode

for performance , I will continue to develop this Mod.

Do you Speak spanish?,


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jan 25, 2016)

Kombuk said:


> I only encountered that power button problem.

Click to collapse



Hello! you say that the phone don't turn of when you press the botton?

You have to disable the quick reebot into settings


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Jan 25, 2016)

Sombody on youtube fixes sensor


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 25, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Hello! you say that the phone don't turn of when you press the botton?
> 
> You have to disable the quick reebot into settings

Click to collapse



it's inverted, the phone don't turn on when you press, not when the phone is off but simple when is locked and the screen is off

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Hello! First Thanks for testing the MOD!
> 
> for appearance , you can use this theme Mod (add Img)
> https://mega.nz/#!ldElgC6B!209FCZRVWuGLeWo8Uq6oes8I9TKv6BHYQrh8G9_4w0A
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer  and , again, for the work.
Sorry but i don't speak spanish xD, but i'm italian, i can understand what you write spanish
Last thing: can you send me apk theme? i've unistall it

EDIT: For the perfomance, my temporary fix, i change the kernel (http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...uawei-y530-t3293981/post64823583#post64823583) and use EX Kernel Manager for tweak it

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




messi2050 said:


> It's not stable yet

Click to collapse




Although it is unstable can you post the rom in it actual state?
I really want to try it


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jan 26, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> it's inverted, the phone don't turn on when you press, not when the phone is off but simple when is locked and the screen is off
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



O







SpartanB37 said:


> it's inverted, the phone don't turn on when you press, not when the phone is off but simple when is locked and the screen is off
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello again, the most recent app from xposed don't work in TeslaMod, but old versión works maybe you want try... Here is the link of xposed.

https://mega.nz/#!lB9V3ZTT!gK83KWSPWFkf7unwiKIuk-D3kBtyxDsL5BgeCNY9WvY


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 26, 2016)

king7777 said:


> what is the dload method
> can you explain

Click to collapse



DLOAD METHOD

Download official update which come as a Zip file. (Must be the same or newer firmware as is currently on phone)

In the Zip file there is a folder called “dload”. Extract its to the root library of the SD card.

Turn off the phone.

Boot up the phone with POWER & Volume + & Volume -

The device will reboot into the “Update installer” and then he will install the update.

If the installation succeeded, the device will reboot into the new version.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 26, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Hello again, the most recent app from xposed don't work in TeslaMod, but old versión works maybe you want try... Here is the link of xposed.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!lB9V3ZTT!gK83KWSPWFkf7unwiKIuk-D3kBtyxDsL5BgeCNY9WvY

Click to collapse




I know, newer version of Xposed don't work on y530. On centoaser's mod i usually used the 2.6 version and it work without problem, just gravitybox need to set ro.huawei.themes from 2 to 0.
Now i'm going to try the 2.5.1


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 26, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> I know, newer version of Xposed don't work on y530. On centoaser's mod i usually used the 2.6 version and it work without problem, just gravitybox need to set ro.huawei.themes from 2 to 0.
> Now i'm going to try the 2.5.1

Click to collapse



I've tried Xposed 2.5.1 and 2.4 version.
It's impossible to use it.
After installation, the installer crashed every time you enter in the Modules menù, also Greenify crash if you select an Xposed features. The 2.4 it's same, a little more stable but it was difficult to uninstall because the app continuosly crashed.

So, after the performance fix, can you resolve this problem? Try to add xposed 2.5 support, because some app feature don't work on 2.4.


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jan 26, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> I've tried Xposed 2.5.1 and 2.4 version.
> It's impossible to use it.
> After installation, the installer crashed every time you enter in the Modules menù, also Greenify crash if you select an Xposed features. The 2.4 it's same, a little more stable but it was difficult to uninstall because the app continuosly crashed.
> 
> So, after the performance fix, can you resolve this problem? Try to add xposed 2.5 support, because some app feature don't work on 2.4.

Click to collapse



i Try...

Maybe latter i post the solucion! 

Thanks


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 26, 2016)

all sources updated to cm-12.1 https://github.com/messi2050?tab=repositories


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jan 26, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> I've tried Xposed 2.5.1 and 2.4 version.
> It's impossible to use it.
> After installation, the installer crashed every time you enter in the Modules menù, also Greenify crash if you select an Xposed features. The 2.4 it's same, a little more stable but it was difficult to uninstall because the app continuosly crashed.
> 
> So, after the performance fix, can you resolve this problem? Try to add xposed 2.5 support, because some app feature don't work on 2.4.

Click to collapse



Hello! I finally solved the problem

First: Delete this line in buil.prop "dalvik.vm.excecution_mode=int:jit"  or put like a coment whit "#" symbol before the line (what ever you want)

Second: uninstall the xposed Framework if you have installed

Third: Download this file and install into recovery mode: 

https://mega.nz/#!gJkHlJgT!Futchr3ETny_kGeVGMWEhD4LvQxslbEAIETBlT3bHAk

**** Install zip from Sd Card 
****choose zip from Sd Card
*** Install
***Reebot your cell phone

This file contains Xposed Framework 2.7 (exerimental)

Four: Install Xposed normally

Five: Enjoy!

Let me know if works!


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 26, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Hello! I finally solved the problem
> 
> First: Delete this line in buil.prop "dalvik.vm.excecution_mode=int:jit"  or put like a coment whit "#" symbol before the line (what ever you want)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally solved!!! Thank
Greenify, GravityBox, APM+ and LuckyPatcher works perfectly without problem or lag.
BUT
When the phone be reboot/power off, the date be set on 1970. I totally ignore it but whatsapp (telegram>>>whatsapp) notice it and notify me to change date/time. It's a little bit noise but i don't care, if you want, take it easy to fix that, this trouble has the lowest priority imho.
Thank again for the fix <3
PS: fourth screen is for status bar.


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jan 26, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Totally solved!!! Thank
> Greenify, GravityBox, APM+ and LuckyPatcher works perfectly without problem or lag.
> BUT
> When the phone be reboot/power off, the date be set on 1970. I totally ignore it but whatsapp (telegram>>>whatsapp) notice it and notify me to change date/time. It's a little bit noise but i don't care, if you want, take it easy to fix that, this trouble has the lowest priority imho.
> ...

Click to collapse



Great!.. Thanks for try yhe MOD!

Awesome Image!


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Jan 27, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> all sources updated to cm-12.1 https://github.com/messi2050?tab=repositories

Click to collapse



There is no Flashable zip of cm12.1
How much time for coming stable cm12 for Y530


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 27, 2016)

Najeeb Aslam said:


> There is no Flashable zip of cm12.1
> How much time for coming stable cm12 for Y530

Click to collapse



Although I am confident that @messi2050 is our best shot at this at the moment I would say that it will be a while before we get anything at even an alpha stage let alone "stable"


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 27, 2016)

Guys please. Just finish CM11. We need only Wi-Fi and sensors. Please. There is no reson to start CM12. We need ONE stable CM. Im not developer and for me is totally magic. But im counting on you guys. 

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Jan 27, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Guys please. Just finish CM11. We need only Wi-Fi and sensors. Please. There is no reson to start CM12. We need ONE stable CM. Im not developer and for me is totally magic. But im counting on you guys.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



You are right , You say only sensors and wifi but camera is not also work in cm11. The point is that we are waiting for any CM because any thing is not running on stock B519 firmware many tweaks, swap are used but nothing work and my phone goes to hang nothing work. A big game is a wish but candy crush is not work...... Please do fast for any CM


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 27, 2016)

Najeeb Aslam said:


> You are right , You say only sensors and wifi but camera is not also work in cm11. The point is that we are waiting for any CM because any thing is not running on stock B519 firmware many tweaks, swap are used but nothing work and my phone goes to hang nothing work. A big game is a wish but candy crush is not work...... Please do fast for any CM

Click to collapse



I think someone said that camera is fixed.


Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Jan 27, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> I think someone said that camera is fixed.
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



Can you give me a link of cm11 in which camera is fixed

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

Please help how can I fix status 6 in cwm while installing cm11 . First time it give status 7 I edit updater script msm8610 to y530 and now it give status 6.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 27, 2016)

Najeeb Aslam said:


> Can you give me a link of cm11 in which camera is fixed
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------
> 
> Please help how can I fix status 6 in cwm while installing cm11 . First time it give status 7 I edit updater script msm8610 to y530 and now it give status 6.

Click to collapse



Sorry, my  mistake. Sensors are fixed http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64835477&postcount=3397


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Jan 27, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Sorry, my  mistake. Sensors are fixed http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64835477&postcount=3397

Click to collapse



Only Auto rotation is fixed and another sensors are not working


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 27, 2016)

There is also still the problem of screen not waking from sleep in the current CM11 releases


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok. Problems. We have few problems with CM11 BUT IT EXIST. and CM12 NO. Try to fix something you have. 

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Jan 27, 2016)

Any custom rom available for y530???


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 27, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> Any custom rom available for y530???

Click to collapse



Teslamodv2 or Centsoaser mod
Use the search box for find it.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Jan 27, 2016)

They are just moded roms..is there any kitkat rom or lollipop rom???


----------



## 0M3G4_ (Jan 27, 2016)

I would appreciate aswell a CM11, you should focus on that first, I think.


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Jan 28, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> There is also still the problem of screen not waking from sleep in the current CM11 releases

Click to collapse



What you mean screen is not wake from sleep give me screenshot


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 28, 2016)

Najeeb Aslam said:


> What you mean screen is not wake from sleep give me screenshot

Click to collapse



With the current CM11 releases that we have whenever the screen goes to sleep (either due to time out or by pressing the power button) there is no way to turn it back on. The only way to make it usable again is to remove the battery and then reboot.

Cant take screen shot as there is nothing to take screen shot of and as far as I can tell none of the buttons function.


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Jan 28, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> With the current CM11 releases that we have whenever the screen goes to sleep (either due to time out or by pressing the power button) there is no way to turn it back on. The only way to make it usable again is to remove the battery and then reboot.
> 
> Cant take screen shot as there is nothing to take screen shot of and as far as I can tell none of the buttons function.

Click to collapse



Oh ho I see thank You for increasing my information


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jan 28, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Great!.. Thanks for try yhe MOD!
> 
> Awesome Image!

Click to collapse



Ok, new problem.
You should check how the system manage the memory, because i have 200-300 MB free on Internal SD card, but PlayStore don't let me donwload anything for low space and whatsapp can't send/download image or audio file (telegram send/download without problem...legit).
So i Wipe cache and data from CWM and restore your teslamod and at first boot up, toast notification said me i had low memory.
Another notification by KingRoot said me about a system core error, so K.R. fix it.
Result: for a while, when i launch KR the phone say it isn't installed (...ok) and after 2 minutes, it's work normally.

Now, i think to do a sort of stress test for two days and i tell you if the rom will be unstable.


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 29, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> With the current CM11 releases that we have whenever the screen goes to sleep (either due to time out or by pressing the power button) there is no way to turn it back on. The only way to make it usable again is to remove the battery and then reboot.
> 
> Cant take screen shot as there is nothing to take screen shot of and as far as I can tell none of the buttons function.

Click to collapse



That bug was fixed in my last cm11 build


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Jan 29, 2016)

Can we get stable bugs free cm???


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 29, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> That bug was fixed in my last cm11 build

Click to collapse



Could you please confirm the link to download your last build. I thought that was the one I was currently testing on my spare phone.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Jan 29, 2016)

Is there any way to chanhe the colour of txt in notification bar??i am using speed up rom  in notificqtion bar txt colour colout and background colour both are dark..i want it to change...


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jan 29, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> Is there any way to chanhe the colour of txt in notification bar??i am using speed up rom  in notificqtion bar txt colour colout and background colour both are dark..i want it to change...

Click to collapse



Xposed and Flat style bar indicators.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Jan 29, 2016)

You didnot.get.me i want to change tha coloir of notification txt


----------



## porcha18 (Jan 29, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> all sources updated to cm-12.1 https://github.com/messi2050?tab=repositories

Click to collapse




For y530
I compile cm11.
Bugs Only.


----------



## Kombuk (Jan 29, 2016)

porcha18 said:


> For y530
> I compile cm11.
> Bugs Only.

Click to collapse



Can you share it? And what bugs you have?


----------



## micky.jutt (Jan 29, 2016)

*Unlocking and Root*

Hi, I mailed Huawei for unlock code but this was the reply:
1、Please go to [Huawei Website] and click the 'Download'button,choose the 'Unlock Bootloader'to register your own Huawei ID with your phone number.
2、Log in your Huawei ID for continuously 14 days in [Huawei Website].
3、Each Huawei ID should not apply for the unlock code more than twice within half a year.If you meet all the informations,please go to [Huawei Website] and click the 'Download'button to login your Huawei ID other than any other third party ID and do as the web page advises to apply for the unlock code.

Plus, is there any way I can root without unlocking bootloader. Or maybe unlocking bootloader without PC.. ??


----------



## MihaiSG (Jan 29, 2016)

For rooting you can try KingRoot. You can download it from here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/one-click-root-tool-android-2-x-5-0-t3107461


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## frank4i (Jan 29, 2016)

*huawei y530 u00 V100R001C900B183CUSTC373D001 bosnia bh telekom please friend help me*

please guys can anyone upload or who the link to this file huawei y530 u00 V100R001C900B183CUSTC373D001 bosnia bh telekom
please friend help me am in need of it


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Jan 31, 2016)

ciubi93 said:


> Good work, can you post it???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to fix audio can you give me method of fix audio I have only almost things except camera and audio how to fix audio? Please help


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Jan 31, 2016)

*How to fix Call volume in Cm11 of G630 in Y530*

Help I install Cm11 of G630 in Y530 Camera and Audio in call is not work please help me  because my CM is almost completed Now I need your help....


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Jan 31, 2016)

is cm11 is stable???

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

where did you download cm 11


----------



## messi2050 (Jan 31, 2016)

I can't go further in cm12 development , it's stuck at bootloop , sorry it seems that there won't be cm12 for our phone


----------



## DJDucksta (Jan 31, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> I can't go further in cm12 development , it's stuck at bootloop , sorry it seems that there won't be cm12 for our phone

Click to collapse



That is a shame. Is there any chance that you will be continuing your work on CM11? Or even that you may attempt to port from the official Snap-to CM version.


----------



## messi2050 (Feb 1, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> That is a shame. Is there any chance that you will be continuing your work on CM11? Or even that you may attempt to port from the official Snap-to CM version.

Click to collapse



No , snap to has msm8226 while g6 has msm8610 so it won't help in porting cm12


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 1, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> No , snap to has msm8226 while g6 has msm8610 so it won't help in porting cm12

Click to collapse



is cm11 project still alive?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 1, 2016)

Please. We have stable CM11 with some bugs. Finish it.


----------



## vladhed (Feb 1, 2016)

Help with mundane problem please.

I was passing my Y530 off to my daughter to use so I did a reset first through Settings so that she could associate it with her gmail account.  She ran through the setup wizard fine but once done, all she got was a blank screen!  If I send her a text or call, the app comes up but she can leave it...basically there is no launcher anymore....which is my fault.  Basically I had rooted it, installed the Atom launcher and delete the Huawei lanucher - D'oh!

She has done a power-up with volume up+power button to restore everything, but this has not helped.  I thought this would have done it.

What's the usual step to recover?  If I could figure out how to enable USB debugging I could put a launch back with ADB...

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

Dominic


----------



## messi2050 (Feb 1, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Please. We have stable CM11 with some bugs. Finish it.

Click to collapse



I don't use my g6 anymore i have a new mobile now Samsung j7


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Feb 1, 2016)

unlocking the bootloader voids the warranty??
can i lock my bootloader?


----------



## MihaiSG (Feb 1, 2016)

@vladhed 
Try to restore your phone with the dload method.
@ronaldo.perez1234
It depends where have you bought the phone, but in most cases yes.


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Feb 1, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> @vladhed
> Try to restore your phone with the dload method.
> @ronaldo.perez1234
> It depends where have you bought the phone, but in most cases yes.

Click to collapse



Is there any way to hide the unlocked bootloader?


----------



## MihaiSG (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope, you can't but you can lock it again with the unlocking code.


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Feb 1, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> Nope, you can't but you can lock it again with the unlocking code.

Click to collapse



ok thanks


----------



## vladhed (Feb 1, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> @vladhed
> Try to restore your phone with the dload method.

Click to collapse



Thanks - the phone had B188 - anyone know where I can download the zip file for that, or something compatible?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 2, 2016)

vladhed said:


> Thanks - the phone had B188 - anyone know where I can download the zip file for that, or something compatible?

Click to collapse


http://forum.android.com.pl/topic/265256-lista-oficjalnych-firmware-dla-huawei-y530-u00/

sorry for polish site but here you have all available STOCK ROMS.


----------



## vladhed (Feb 2, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> @vladhed
> Try to restore your phone with the dload method.
> @ronaldo.perez1234
> It depends where have you bought the phone, but in most cases yes.

Click to collapse





Juro.janosik said:


> http://forum.android.com.pl/topic/265256-lista-oficjalnych-firmware-dla-huawei-y530-u00/
> 
> sorry for polish site but here you have all available STOCK ROMS.

Click to collapse



Thanks!

Should that work for the Y530-U051 too?  it says not recommended, but really, how bad could it be?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 2, 2016)

vladhed said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Should that work for the Y530-U051 too?  it says not recommended, but really, how bad could it be?

Click to collapse



Yes its not recommended but why... I have no idea. I dont know if it can broke your phone.

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## MihaiSG (Feb 2, 2016)

@vladhed 

I read somewhere that the models are in fact the same phone, the only difference is that U00 is sold in a region on the world and U051 in another region.
@giri.sgc
Look for a check-box called "Show Passwords".


----------



## DanteFX™ (Feb 3, 2016)

:3


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Feb 3, 2016)

Any news from cm11???


----------



## Mladen93 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Stock Firmware*

Hello!

One quick question: On which version of stock firmware is 3rd CENTSOARER modded rom based on?
I think it is B515, but can someone confirm?

Thank you!


----------



## king43210 (Feb 4, 2016)

Mladen93 said:


> Hello!
> 
> One quick question: On which version of stock firmware is 3rd CENTSOARER modded rom based on?
> I think it is B515, but can someone confirm?
> ...

Click to collapse



i think its B515


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 4, 2016)

Mladen93 said:


> Hello!
> 
> One quick question: On which version of stock firmware is 3rd CENTSOARER modded rom based on?
> I think it is B515, but can someone confirm?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea. It B515. I can confirm


----------



## ciubi93 (Feb 5, 2016)

hey , here is the twrp for g6 , work on y530 but with blinking screen    , but work , maibe someone can solve that blinking screen

https://mega.nz/#!XZEUhTbS!lp0ftnEGA0KAuQM87egzWcssyFJqziwBDfLql3sjXMA


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 5, 2016)

ciubi93 said:


> hey , here is the twrp for g6 , work on y530 but with blinking screen    , but work , maibe someone can solve that blinking screen
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!XZEUhTbS!lp0ftnEGA0KAuQM87egzWcssyFJqziwBDfLql3sjXMA

Click to collapse



It work very bad.
If phone has USB plugged, it run, flash 2-3 times and after that phone turn off.
If USB isn't plugged the recovery don't run

SOLVED: By luck, i've set brightness to 39% and now the display doesn't flash


----------



## ciubi93 (Feb 5, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> It work very bad.
> If phone has USB plugged, it run, flash 2-3 times and after that phone turn off.
> If USB isn't plugged the recovery don't run
> 
> SOLVED: By luck, i've set brightness to 39% and now the display doesn't flash

Click to collapse



Post it pls, if you solve


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anybody solve cm11 bugs??


----------



## Belmontm (Feb 6, 2016)

Guys please solve cm11 for this device u guys cant be abandoning this after all u do to bring this project here


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Feb 6, 2016)

we have only few bugs to solve man,,i have used cm11 with bugs and it is ver fluid and fast,,,only gew bugs to solve man,,,,start cm11 project again


----------



## kenshin9786 (Feb 7, 2016)

*I cannot enter into fastboot mode!*

Guys, I have rooted with towelroot, but now I cannot boot into fastboot as tutorials says that I should do to flash TWRP. I press power and volume - but it is stuck on the logo.

I don't know if my bootloader is actually unlocked, I just unlocked with the Huawei Bootloader Unlocker that you can get on Aptoide.

What could it be??


----------



## DJDucksta (Feb 7, 2016)

kenshin9786 said:


> Guys, I have rooted with towelroot, but now I cannot boot into fastboot as tutorials says that I should do to flash TWRP. I press power and volume - but it is stuck on the logo.
> 
> I don't know if my bootloader is actually unlocked, I just unlocked with the Huawei Bootloader Unlocker that you can get on Aptoide.
> 
> What could it be??

Click to collapse



When you boot into bootloader that is exactly what you should see. You can now use fastboot commands to flash or boot the new recovery.img


----------



## kenshin9786 (Feb 8, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> When you boot into bootloader that is exactly what you should see. You can now use fastboot commands to flash or boot the new recovery.img

Click to collapse



Man, I think it is not the fastboot mode! I am seeing the Huawei logo you see when you are normally turning on the phone. It is stuck there!

I googled "fastboot mode" and every image shows the android bot being "disarmed" or receiving service. That's the same I saw on the video tutorial on flashing TWRP but my phone does not get there!


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Feb 8, 2016)

*News About TeslaMODV2*



SpartanB37 said:


> Ok, new problem.
> You should check how the system manage the memory, because i have 200-300 MB free on Internal SD card, but PlayStore don't let me donwload anything for low space and whatsapp can't send/download image or audio file (telegram send/download without problem...legit).
> So i Wipe cache and data from CWM and restore your teslamod and at first boot up, toast notification said me i had low memory.
> Another notification by KingRoot said me about a system core error, so K.R. fix it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello! Spartan I´ve designed a new theme, and solved some problems, You want to Try it?

 you only need to register on this forum and download it!

Here is some pictures! 
And Here is the Link!
http://huaweiy530.foroactivo.mx/f3-temas-para-teslamod-v2
You need to be registred to download
And Install Like a zip Into Recovery Mode!


----------



## bonerserk (Feb 8, 2016)

kenshin9786 said:


> Man, I think it is not the fastboot mode! I am seeing the Huawei logo you see when you are normally turning on the phone. It is stuck there!
> 
> I googled "fastboot mode" and every image shows the android bot being "disarmed" or receiving service. That's the same I saw on the video tutorial on flashing TWRP but my phone does not get there!

Click to collapse



For this phone the fastboot mode is the Huawei logo stuck on the screen. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 8, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Hello! Spartan I´ve designed a new theme, and solved some problems, You want to Try it?
> 
> you only need to register on this forum and download it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! I'm going to try it at soon possible.
Except theme, what kind of problems have you fix?

P.S. I try Lollipop theme, i like it. Tomorrow i will try the VerdeAgua Theme


----------



## Diesell33 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello all! 

Yesterday i bought a class 10 sd card. (32 GB) I would like to play some games but i couldn't know how can i configurate Roehsoft Ram Expander! Anybody know what size of swap file, swappines, etc... Thank you very much the answers....


----------



## MihaiSG (Feb 9, 2016)

Swap=1GB, MinFree 30 Mb, Swapiness 80, DriveCache 4096 Kb.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Feb 9, 2016)

Which is best software for swap??? when ever I turn on swap..game lags even more..I have 16 GB class 10 scandisk


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 9, 2016)

IT-Fun™ said:


> I very want to install Tesla Mod V2 on my device but the only problem is that it is based on the old firmware B179, and not new, stable and efficient B515 . Themes for TeslaMod are beautiful^^.

Click to collapse



Don't think about B515, TeslaMod is stable and work very well.
It have custom theme and Quick Setting (whit GravityBox you can customize it) and support for Xposed 2.7


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 9, 2016)

Ok. But there is no Google play.... @SpartanB37
I fix it. Lucky Patcher. Now im looking your TeslaMODV2. And i think its verry nice. But you delete everything. Its not verry good. Notes, Backup, googleplay.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 9, 2016)

I lost notification panel !



Spoiler












Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U051 przy użyciu Tapatalka
And i see it change my phone from u00 to u051


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 9, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Ok. But there is no Google play.... @SpartanB37
> I fix it. Lucky Patcher. Now im looking your TeslaMODV2. And i think its verry nice. But you delete everything. Its not verry good. Notes, Backup, googleplay.

Click to collapse



you're right, i replaced stock app (gallery with QuickPic, root explorer with Es File Manager) and there's not google play, but you can install via any apk you found on google or in the package ApplicationTM of Juro.janosik


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 9, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> you're right, i replaced stock app (gallery with QuickPic, root explorer with Es File Manager) and there's not google play, but you can install via any apk you found on google or in the package ApplicationTM of Juro.janosik

Click to collapse







 ok but what about that? I dont have notification panel. No settings, no bluethoot, no Wi-Fi nothing. 

I lost all of this http://postimg.org/image/k0zoq9o1h/


Ok. I have reboot my phone few times and now its ok... BUT there was some reson that i lost this. Its a bug. For now i dont want to change soft and again install all apps then i will see how it works.



OMG And again. Again i lost notification bar. I dont know why... I reboot my phone twice and uninstall xposed and flat style bar indicators. Now i have it. Please fix this. Xposed destroy Notification panel @SpartanB37 
Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U051 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## DanteFX™ (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 9, 2016)

DanteFX™ said:


> CM11 Y530 Coming Soon

Click to collapse



More info? 

Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U051 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## albandk (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey guys in this site here it says we have a B519 version , has anyone tested it, does it have any big bugs ?http://consumer.huawei.com/rs/support/products/downloads/detail/ascend-y530-rs.htm?id=63083


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Feb 9, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> ok but what about that? I dont have notification panel. No settings, no bluethoot, no Wi-Fi nothing.
> 
> I lost all of this http://postimg.org/image/k0zoq9o1h/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello! i Create the TeslaMod and Delete some Apk's Because don´t like tome, and the notification pannel is transparent 100% you can come back editing a Image into a systemui.apk



Sorry for my bad english!


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 9, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> ok but what about that? I dont have notification panel. No settings, no bluethoot, no Wi-Fi nothing.
> 
> I lost all of this http://postimg.org/image/k0zoq9o1h/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have xposed with some module and i have no problem.
Just for be sure, when you pull down the status bar, you're in notification page, and if you click on the icon on top of the screen (right of the hour), you access to quick settings.
Also, you don't need Flat style for this quick settings.

P.S. = i think i'm going to record a video of this mod, just for fun


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Feb 9, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> I have xposed with some module and i have no problem.
> Just for be sure, when you pull down the status bar, you're in notification page, and if you click on the icon on top of the screen (right of the hour), you access to quick settings.
> Also, you don't need Flat style for this quick settings.
> 
> P.S. = i think i'm going to record a video of this mod, just for fun

Click to collapse



Do you like my Mod?

and the Trobules are solved?

Please let me know  ...

Thanks for use it!

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------




IT-Fun™ said:


> I very want to install Tesla Mod V2 on my device but the only problem is that it is based on the old firmware B179, and not new, stable and efficient B515 . Themes for TeslaMod are beautiful^^.

Click to collapse



Why you don't try? May be you like this Mod!


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 9, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> I have xposed with some module and i have no problem.
> Just for be sure, when you pull down the status bar, you're in notification page, and if you click on the icon on top of the screen (right of the hour), you access to quick settings.
> Also, you don't need Flat style for this quick settings.
> 
> P.S. = i think i'm going to record a video of this mod, just for fun

Click to collapse



The point is that when i use xposed i lost all quick settings. There is nothing.
flat style bar is for editing icon from status bar. Wifi, battery, data ect.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 9, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Do you like my Mod?
> 
> and the Trobules are solved?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, i really appreciated it, beautiful (with Lollipop Theme) fast and stable.
For now i don't recognized any kind of trouble.
Maybe you think to do a TeslaModV3?

My video about teslamod (nothing of complex, just some stuff) https://youtu.be/D3FvwCn5CiE


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 9, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> The point is that when i use xposed i lost all quick settings. There is nothing.
> flat style bar is for status bar. Wifi, battery, data ect.

Click to collapse



that's weird, try to activate QuickSettings with GravityBox and see what happened.
QuickSettings work without Lollipop theme?


----------



## Mladen93 (Feb 10, 2016)

*TeslaMOD*

Hello!

I would have one request. Can somebody write noob friendly guide on how to properly set up working tesla mod. 
There is already a guide on how to install it, but as I was reading there were some problems about xposed installer and stuff, so a complete guide on one place here (or even y530 wikipedia) does not sound like a bad idea 

Ty for your time!


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 10, 2016)

Mladen93 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would have one request. Can somebody write noob friendly guide on how to properly set up working tesla mod.
> There is already a guide on how to install it, but as I was reading there were some problems about xposed installer and stuff, so a complete guide on one place here (or even y530 wikipedia) does not sound like a bad idea
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Download TeslaMod V2
2. Extract and copy folder to /sdcard1/clockworldmod/backup/
3. Boot into recovery, wipe data/cache and restore from Tesla backup
4. Download this this, is a flashable zip for install Xposed.
5. Move the zip on the sdcard1
6. With any text editor, edit the build.prop file and search this line " dalvik.vm.excecution_mode=int:jit ", delete it and save.
7. Flash the xposed.zip from recovery
8. Enjoy

If you want the google playstore, @Alejandro-Hdez has made this apk https://mega.nz/#!YNkhjJSb!Zji3T6mvf...ZPewOKPRw3Gx50


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 10, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> 1. Download TeslaMod V2
> 2. Extract and copy folder to /sdcard1/clockworldmod/backup/
> 3. Boot into recovery, wipe data/cache and restore from Tesla backup
> 4. Download this this, is a flashable zip for install Xposed.
> ...

Click to collapse



https://mega.nz/#!gJkHlJgT!Futchr3ET...bEAIETBlT3bHAk  this link second one olso  need some kind of key


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Feb 10, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> https://mega.nz/#!gJkHlJgT!Futchr3ET...bEAIETBlT3bHAk  this link second one olso  need some kind of key

Click to collapse



The Link Is Incomplete..
Here is the complete Link

https://mega.nz/#!YNkhjJSb!Zji3T6mvfHZCJ9NWEyZ6yyQGEbgULZPewOKPRw3Gx50

Also you can visit the forum, there are some Themes For TeslaModV2...
http://huaweiy530.foroactivo.mx/


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 10, 2016)

DanteFX™ said:


> CM11 Y530 Coming Soon

Click to collapse



How much time we must wait for CM11?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Feb 10, 2016)

Dante actually remove all the bugs..but it giving an error in installing.....


----------



## bubanj93 (Feb 10, 2016)

*TESLA MOD*

Also you can visit the forum, there are some Themes For TeslaModV2...
                                      LINK



Can you explain to me how to install some other themes? I follow up the link, but the forum won't let me register, and everything is on Spanish... Perhaps some instructions on how to install them on English?

Ty


UPDATE: Nevermind, I got it


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Feb 10, 2016)

bubanj93 said:


> *TESLA MOD*
> 
> Also you can visit the forum, there are some Themes For TeslaModV2...
> LINK
> ...

Click to collapse



Great! if you have any problems please let me know!


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 11, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Great! if you have any problems please let me know!

Click to collapse



TeslaMOD is your project? Am I correct? 
Now im testing it. There was some problems after installing xposed and i stuck on android (!) logo (not huawei).
But i reinstall system. 
I have some question about this mod. 
Why now my phone is U051? My phone originaly is U00.
In settings why you add something like... additional upgrade? There is upgrade AND additional upgrade... For what?

sry for my english.


----------



## Diesell33 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello All! I downloaded Roehsoft Ram Expander application (ver 3.37, 3.36, 3.35, 2.19) but this program crash it. Could not bind the service. Licence check failed?! What wrong?! Thanxx the reply!!!!


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Feb 11, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> Dante actually remove all the bugs..but it giving an error in installing.....

Click to collapse



I solve installing error in cwm (status6 and status7) please give me this rom


----------



## MihaiSG (Feb 11, 2016)

Diesell33 said:


> Hello All! I downloaded Roehsoft Ram Expander application (ver 3.37, 3.36, 3.35, 2.19) but this program crash it. Could not bind the service. Licence check failed?! What wrong?! Thanxx the reply!!!!

Click to collapse



Have you bought the app?


----------



## DJDucksta (Feb 11, 2016)

Najeeb Aslam said:


> I solve installing error in cwm (status6 and status7) please give me this rom

Click to collapse



How did u solve these errors? This is the main reason I have been using TWRP for testing CyanogenMod.


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Feb 11, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> How did u solve these errors? This is the main reason I have been using TWRP for testing CyanogenMod.

Click to collapse



By pc and note pad ++ go to edit menu set language type or what ever windows to mac/linux and edit device for msm8610 to y530 and get prop to y530


----------



## DJDucksta (Feb 11, 2016)

Najeeb Aslam said:


> By pc and note pad ++ go to edit menu set language type or what ever windows to mac/linux and edit device for msm8610 to y530 and get prop to y530

Click to collapse



Oh. I already knew this fix. I'm thinking of a different error sorry.

When I try to install Eloy Gomez newest cm11 build cwm gives me an error when sideloading it. Never makes it past 84%. TWRP will handle the sideload but fails on the installer script even with the device edited in the instal script.


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Feb 11, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> Oh. I already knew this fix. I'm thinking of a different error sorry.
> 
> When I try to install Eloy Gomez newest cm11 build cwm gives me an error when sideloading it. Never makes it past 84%. TWRP will handle the sideload but fails on the installer script even with the device edited in the instal script.

Click to collapse



TWRP recovery is not work nothing install any script or zip file it says no partition and nothing perform factory reset only it shows interface.....


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Feb 11, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> TeslaMOD is your project? Am I correct?
> Now im testing it. There was some problems after installing xposed and i stuck on android (!) logo (not huawei).
> But i reinstall system.
> I have some question about this mod.
> ...

Click to collapse



First: for the problem Whit Xposed i Created a Zip that solves this problem or you can install any theme, this themes solved all problems
(themes are in the forum http://huaweiy530.foroactivo.mx )
Second: Your phone changes to U051 because this mod is based on firmware in latinoamerica I think it's for the region.
third: I try to edit some XML into Settings.apk and SystemUi, and try to activate new modules and improve the phone, but it seems that did not work  ... maybe in TeslaMODV3 i Can solve this 
Four: Thanks for use the MOD!

Sorry for my bad English too!


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 11, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> First: for the problem Whit Xposed i Created a Zip that solves this problem or you can install any theme, this themes solved all problems
> (themes are in the forum http://huaweiy530.foroactivo.mx )
> Second: Your phone changes to U051 because this mod is based on firmware in latinoamerica I think it's for the region.
> third: I try to edit some XML into Settings.apk and SystemUi, and try to activate new modules and improve the phone, but it seems that did not work  ... maybe in TeslaMODV3 i Can solve this
> ...

Click to collapse



THX.
I have some new suggestions
1. Dialer L is the worst dialer i ever seen. There is NO SETTING. I cant do anything. If you make V3 change it to True Phone Dialer & Contacts. Its much better.
2. I think you can change also Launcher. Nova Launcher is the best i think. Free version is much better that Launcher3. 
And thats all. 
Can you link me xposed in zip? Thx.


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Feb 11, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> THX.
> I have some new suggestions
> 1. Dialer L is the worst dialer i ever seen. There is NO SETTING. I cant do anything. If you make V3 change it to True Phone Dialer & Contacts. Its much better.
> 2. I think you can change also Launcher. Nova Launcher is the best i think. Free version is much better that Launcher3.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe i change the Dialer in the next Version (it´s no sure  )
Nova launcher don't likes to me  , but I will consider it
Here is the link of the xposed!
https://mega.nz/#!gJkHlJgT!Futchr3ETny_kGeVGMWEhD4LvQxslbEAIETBlT3bHAk
Move the zip on the sdcard1
With any text editor, edit the build.prop file and search this line " dalvik.vm.excecution_mode=int:jit ", delete it and save.
Flash the xposed.zip from recovery
Enjoy
you can try other Themes on the forum!


----------



## Diesell33 (Feb 11, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> Have you bought the app?

Click to collapse



OK i solved the problem. It works perfect!!! 

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------

I can't understand why crash my games i create a swap file (1GB), but under the games exit in the telephone menu! (random). Any idea to fix this problem?! Thanxxxx


----------



## frank4i (Feb 12, 2016)

if your huawei stuck on log it need to be flashed or updated there are some of huawei you can update through sd card and others which are mtk you can use software to flash them


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Feb 12, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Maybe i change the Dialer in the next Version (it´s no sure  )
> Nova launcher don't likes to me  , but I will consider it
> Here is the link of the xposed!
> https://mega.nz/#!gJkHlJgT!Futchr3ETny_kGeVGMWEhD4LvQxslbEAIETBlT3bHAk
> ...

Click to collapse



Tesla mod v2 is game loving ? In stock b519 all games are lagging and hang my mobile any swap nothing result reply me......


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 12, 2016)

Najeeb Aslam said:


> Tesla mod v2 is game loving ? In stock b519 all games are lagging and hang my mobile any swap nothing result reply me......

Click to collapse



I think yes. Its better than B519.


----------



## .Fè (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello.
I've an Y530 with B191. It's brand TIM (italian carrier) but I'd want to debrand it. 
1. Is it possible to debrand? Which firmware have I to install?
2. Is it possible to install a custom recovery in order to have a nandroid backup before to install any other firmware?

Thank you


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 12, 2016)

.Fè said:


> Hello.
> I've an Y530 with B191. It's brand TIM (italian carrier) but I'd want to debrand it.
> 1. Is it possible to debrand? Which firmware have I to install?
> 2. Is it possible to install a custom recovery in order to have a nandroid backup before to install any other firmware?
> ...

Click to collapse



Si, puoi installare CWM, segui la guida qui:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#Huawei_Ascend_Y530_XDA_Developers_Threads

Per quanto riguarda il debrand, non esiste una guida, io ho solo eliminato le applicazioni della TIM con Link2SD, dopodiché sono andato in /data/cust/ ed ho cancellato tutto il contenuto delle cartelle app ed email


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## .Fè (Feb 12, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Si, puoi installare CWM, segui la guida qui:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#Huawei_Ascend_Y530_XDA_Developers_Threads
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il debrand, non esiste una guida, io ho solo eliminato le applicazioni della TIM con Link2SD, dopodiché sono andato in /data/cust/ ed ho cancellato tutto il contenuto delle cartelle app ed email

Click to collapse



Ti ringrazio.
Ma comunque non hai trovato qualche rom che si potesse aggiornare e che non ti desse più quelle fastidiose app tim?
Io ho trovato alcune versioni non italiane, ma non vorrei flashare senza conferma...


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 12, 2016)

.Fè said:


> Ti ringrazio.
> Ma comunque non hai trovato qualche rom che si potesse aggiornare e che non ti desse più quelle fastidiose app tim?
> Io ho trovato alcune versioni non italiane, ma non vorrei flashare senza conferma...

Click to collapse



non esistono delle vere e proprie rom per questo telefono, ci sono dei backup che ci vanno molto vicino.
Prova la TeslaMod V2, é molto veloce e stabile ed essendo un backup, non rischi di far danno

PS: presto dovrebbe uscire una rom di cyanogenmod 11 per questo telefono


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Feb 12, 2016)

Spartan what are the updates on cm11???


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Feb 12, 2016)

Najeeb Aslam said:


> Tesla mod v2 is game loving ? In stock b519 all games are lagging and hang my mobile any swap nothing result reply me......

Click to collapse



Hey Boy!  can you pass to me a backup firmware to B519 please?

I need a Back up Based on B519! 

Sorry for my bad english!


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 12, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> Spartan what are the updates on cm11???

Click to collapse



DanteFX said CM11 is coming.


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Feb 13, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Hey Boy!  can you pass to me a backup firmware to B519 please?
> 
> I need a Back up Based on B519!
> 
> Sorry for my bad english!

Click to collapse



B519 is laggy firmware now I installed stock B515 I have no backup Sorry.....


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Feb 13, 2016)

Spartan..it was out as a tester but the bugs was still there..that install with cwm as a zip though..i dont thing we need a twrp recovery now..


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 13, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> Spartan..it was out as a tester but the bugs was still there..that install with cwm as a zip though..i dont thing we need a twrp recovery now..

Click to collapse



All i know is:
>A CM11 rom exist, unstable with wifi, sensor and camera bugged and it need TWRP.
>Exist a TWRP recovery, it work but the screen flash if the phone isn't plugged to usb
>some guys had write fix for wifi and sensor.
>idk why but who worked to CM11 has change to CM12.
>No new news , only a message from DanteFX who said "CM11 is coming"
>An alternative for now is TeslaModV2 or CentoaserMod

Sorry for the bad english, i'm writing very fast, i don't have so much time for write.
Maybe i rewrite this later


----------



## .Fè (Feb 13, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> non esistono delle vere e proprie rom per questo telefono, ci sono dei backup che ci vanno molto vicino.
> Prova la TeslaMod V2, é molto veloce e stabile ed essendo un backup, non rischi di far danno
> 
> PS: presto dovrebbe uscire una rom di cyanogenmod 11 per questo telefono

Click to collapse



Dove posso trovare il backup della TeslaMod V2?

Grazie


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 13, 2016)

.Fè said:


> Dove posso trovare il backup della TeslaMod V2?
> 
> Grazie

Click to collapse



Tesla mod: https://mega.nz/#!0IkQVDKY!MKF-E-x2_XMK2bq_t7ffH4gRPV4NPaCc7UhO8n8KiBU
Qui invece, ci trovi gli apk del playstore, facebook e youtube ottimizati appositamente per questa mod: https://mega.nz/#!JgsCQRpC
E qui il file zip da flashare per Xposed, se ti interessa: https://mega.nz/#!UlEQUDpC


----------



## .Fè (Feb 13, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Tesla mod: https://mega.nz/#!0IkQVDKY!MKF-E-x2_XMK2bq_t7ffH4gRPV4NPaCc7UhO8n8KiBU
> Qui invece, ci trovi gli apk del playstore, facebook e youtube ottimizati appositamente per questa mod: https://mega.nz/#!JgsCQRpC
> E qui il file zip da flashare per Xposed, se ti interessa: https://mega.nz/#!UlEQUDpC

Click to collapse



Ti ringrazio, gentilissimo.
Per caso, in rete (io non l'ho trovato), c'è un backup per la B191?

Grazie


----------



## buzz71 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Req help for y530-u00 bricked...?*

HELLO I'M italian and i have 2 big problems:
my bad english and my phone y530-u00 branded Tim (italian telephone provider). my phone (give me from my friend) is locked, bricked.
i don't nothing about it. when i have it in my hands it is bricked...when i try to sdtart the phone i can read on the screen "boot image verify faile"
"please update to the authorized images".
and stay with this words...
if i chose to push: vol. - and power i can see android logo with tim logo. and stop it.
how may i reset the phone? how can i update,restore the firmware??
please help me...


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 13, 2016)

buzz71 said:


> HELLO I'M italian and i have 2 big problems:
> my bad english and my phone y530-u00 branded Tim (italian telephone provider). my phone (give me from my friend) is locked, bricked.
> i don't nothing about it. when i have it in my hands it is bricked...when i try to sdtart the phone i can read on the screen "boot image verify faile"
> "please update to the authorized images".
> ...

Click to collapse



Dload method. 
http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=31021&version=54820&siteCode=rs download. 
Extract it (big file named UPDATE.APP)
Create on sd card folder named "dload" (without this "")
Put this file into this folder. (remember. -> big file because there are 2 files. One is i think over 1gb and choose this one)
Turn your phone into update mode (VOL - with VOL + and Power)
Wait.
Done

(dload is factory reset also and you will lose everything)

sorry for my english


----------



## buzz71 (Feb 13, 2016)

...thank you...i'mgoing to try it...


----------



## rjowens101 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Should I root it? How?*

Hi I have this phone but it's a bag of cr*p now, forever freezing, laggy, apps not working as should and messages don't always get through. Any ideas for fixing would be appreciated please


----------



## MihaiSG (Feb 13, 2016)

Root it with KingRoot and install Greenify to hibernate all of the apps that you don't use.


----------



## rjowens101 (Feb 13, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> Root it with KingRoot and install Greenify to hibernate all of the apps that you don't use.

Click to collapse



Thank you. 

Can I ask if you have links and easy to follow instructions please? 
This thread is so long, I've tried to click different pages but it's hard to pinpoint what I need.


----------



## MihaiSG (Feb 13, 2016)

Here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62206782


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Feb 15, 2016)

Kernel y530
No, other kernel. 

http://www.mediafire.com/download/k9.../test-y530.zip

Reboot recovery install
And reboot
No wipes


any body knows about that kernal???


----------



## Julian Solo (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi everyone,
got this italian TIM branded phone as a present and followed this page:http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530, to unlock bootloader, install CWM and B515v3 stock modded rom.
The device retained the operator boot screen and preinstalled applications plus is still barely usable. I tryed using RAM Expander and albeit it launched it didn't write the swap file on "swap/active" command (perharps I needed a different kernel?). Do you recommend trying Ascend P6 kitkat kernel to remove brand logo and apps?
Also do you recommend any rom/kernel combo to make the device usable at least or I should wait for the Cyanogenmod release?
Thank you in advance..


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## porcha18 (Feb 15, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> Kernel y530
> No, other kernel.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/k9.../test-y530.zip
> ...

Click to collapse




what content the kernel?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 15, 2016)

Julian Solo said:


> Hi everyone,
> got this italian TIM branded phone as a present and followed this page:http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530, to unlock bootloader, install CWM and B515v3 stock modded rom.
> The device retained the operator boot screen and preinstalled applications plus is still barely usable. I tryed using RAM Expander and albeit it launched it didn't write the swap file on "swap/active" command (perharps I needed a different kernel?). Do you recommend trying Ascend P6 kitkat kernel to remove brand logo and apps?
> Also do you recommend any rom/kernel combo to make the device usable at least or I should wait for the Cyanogenmod release?
> Thank you in advance..

Click to collapse




Per quanto riguarda il debrand, non esiste una guida, io ho solo eliminato le applicazioni della TIM con Link2SD, dopodiché sono andato in /data/cust/ ed ho cancellato tutto il contenuto delle cartelle app ed email
non esistono delle vere e proprie rom per questo telefono, ci sono dei backup che ci vanno molto vicino.
Prova la TeslaMod V2, é molto veloce e stabile ed essendo un backup, non rischi di far danno

PS: presto dovrebbe uscire una rom di cyanogenmod 11 per questo telefono


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Feb 15, 2016)

Somebody send that to me and said that i should test it...porxha did you test that??


----------



## Julian Solo (Feb 15, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Per quanto riguarda il debrand, non esiste una guida, io ho solo eliminato le applicazioni della TIM con Link2SD, dopodiché sono andato in /data/cust/ ed ho cancellato tutto il contenuto delle cartelle app ed email
> non esistono delle vere e proprie rom per questo telefono, ci sono dei backup che ci vanno molto vicino.
> Prova la TeslaMod V2, é molto veloce e stabile ed essendo un backup, non rischi di far danno
> 
> PS: presto dovrebbe uscire una rom di cyanogenmod 11 per questo telefono

Click to collapse




Grazie per il consiglio, ho appena installato la testa e sembra andare benino. Per quanto riguarda le app tim mi sono accontentato di terminarle e disattivarle, più che altro mi chiedevo se cambiando kernel scompariva anche l'orrido boot 
Una domanda: ma prima di installare la tesla mi conviene fare wipe full e dalvik? Tu hai avuto fortuna con RAM expander? Ho un lumia 630 con la stessa ram in contronto è una scheggia 
Grazie ancora 

P.S. Ho risolto, grazie lo stesso!


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 15, 2016)

Julian Solo said:


> Grazie per il consiglio, ho appena installato la testa e sembra andare benino. Per quanto riguarda le app tim mi sono accontentato di terminarle e disattivarle, più che altro mi chiedevo se cambiando kernel scompariva anche l'orrido boot
> Una domanda: ma prima di installare la tesla mi conviene fare wipe full e dalvik? Tu hai avuto fortuna con RAM expander? Ho un lumia 630 con la stessa ram in contronto è una scheggia
> Grazie ancora
> 
> P.S. Ho risolto, grazie lo stesso!

Click to collapse



Si, ti conveniva fare il wipe data/cache. 
Ho cambiato kernel ma il boot resta. Fin da quando ho questo telefono fra le mani, ho cambiato la boot animation normalmente, senza troppi problemi (si accende, rimane TIM per 3 secondi e poi parte la mia animazione di Aperture Science( Portal <3))
Personalmente non uso RAM Expander, riesco ad usare bene il telefono anche senza.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 16, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Si, ti conveniva fare il wipe data/cache.
> Ho cambiato kernel ma il boot resta. Fin da quando ho questo telefono fra le mani, ho cambiato la boot animation normalmente, senza troppi problemi (si accende, rimane TIM per 3 secondi e poi parte la mia animazione di Aperture Science( Portal <3))
> Personalmente non uso RAM Expander, riesco ad usare bene il telefono anche senza.

Click to collapse



I use google transaltor to understand this

How did you change boot animation?  i was trying many times and never works.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 16, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> I use google transaltor to understand this
> 
> How did you change boot animation?  i was trying many times and never works.

Click to collapse



In /data/cust/media (idk if you have this folder) you have 3 file, replace bootanimation.zip with your animation (the name MUST still bootanimation.zip)


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 16, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> In /data/cust/media (idk if you have this folder) you have 3 file, replace bootanimation.zip with your animation (the name MUST still bootanimation.zip)

Click to collapse



Yey  i did it  now i have Apple Boot 


But, is there any possible to disable first Huawei Logo? Because before animation there is not animated Huawei Logo.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Feb 16, 2016)

porcha18 said:


> what content the kernel?

Click to collapse



Did you test that kernal???


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 16, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Yey  i did it  now i have Apple Boot
> 
> 
> But, is there any possible to disable first Huawei Logo? Because before animation there is not animated Huawei Logo.

Click to collapse



Maybe you should replace the bootanimationex.zip, can you send me that zip?


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 16, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Maybe you should replace the bootanimationex.zip, can you send me that zip?

Click to collapse


https://mega.nz/#!Gd1j1aDC!8E5fv5DornpZ6C3OxB7wRVCtQ9KSsTfsT1DxmFu5Lrw


----------



## Gindea Mihai (Feb 17, 2016)

*Huawei Y530-U00*

Hey,what's up guys .I have a really big problem.So about a week ago i destroyed my phone .I have clock work mode recovery v.6.0.5.1 , and i can't mount any sdcard , and i also deleted everything including the system ... The problem is that now i don't know what to do ...
More clearly , i can enter in cw-based recovery , but when i try to mount the sdcard1 and sdcard0 dosen't work ... i get an error "Error mounting /storage/sdcard0"
"Error mounting /storage/sdcard1"
Can anyone help me , whit my problem.Thanks.


----------



## DJDucksta (Feb 17, 2016)

Gindea Mihai said:


> Hey,what's up guys .I have a really big problem.So about a week ago i destroyed my phone .I have clock work mode recovery v.6.0.5.1 , and i can't mount any sdcard , and i also deleted everything including the system ... The problem is that now i don't know what to do ...
> More clearly , i can enter in cw-based recovery , but when i try to mount the sdcard1 and sdcard0 dosen't work ... i get an error "Error mounting /storage/sdcard0"
> "Error mounting /storage/sdcard1"
> Can anyone help me , whit my problem.Thanks.

Click to collapse



Best bet would be to flash back the stock recovery and then use the dload method to restore to stock system. This will wipe the phone of everything but it sounds like it already is.

After this you could re flash CWM which should hopefully work and you can then restore your backup if you want.

UPDATE

Also try installing a different version of CWM. I see that you stated you are using v6.5.0.1. The latest version for this phone is v6.5.0.2 and has a link on the Y530 wiki. Im not sure about the version you have but I remember some early atempts to port CWM to Y530 resulted in not being able to access storage.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 17, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> https://mega.nz/#!Gd1j1aDC!8E5fv5DornpZ6C3OxB7wRVCtQ9KSsTfsT1DxmFu5Lrw

Click to collapse



I tried replace my bootanimationex.zip (custom carrier TIM) with your zip, nothing happened, still the TIM animation.
I will try to find a solution tomorrow


----------



## Najeeb Aslam (Feb 19, 2016)

*CM11*

Any news of CM11???


----------



## Ray48651 (Feb 19, 2016)

*I don't often receive calls and text messages*

Hi everybody!!  I have a trouble with this phone: after updating (via dload method) from "B191" to "B510" stock firmware, I don't often receive calls and text messages; sometimes relevant delays occour in sending SMS, for example last week I sent one that arrived 2 hours later.

I read online about an SMS option called "SMS center number" (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) that could be the solution (I have an Italian sim: TIM), but I can't find that setting. 
How can I solve the problem?? ... I'm thinking about "B515 official FW" and "Tesla MOD v2", but first I would know if that option appears or if any italian mate had the same troubles 

Thanks!


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Feb 19, 2016)

Najeeb Aslam said:


> Any news of CM11???

Click to collapse



No new news buddy.. I think we will not get cm for this phone...


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 19, 2016)

Ray48651 said:


> Hi everybody!!  I have a trouble with this phone: after updating (via dload method) from "B191" to "B515" stock firmware, I can't send and receive text messages; sometimes relevant delays occour, for example last week I sent a message that arrived 2 hours later.
> 
> I read online about an SMS option called "SMS center number" (
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Io non ho problemi di questo tipo né con la stock (ho come operatore CoopVoce (si, coop, ma si appoggia su rete tim)), né con la TeslaMod.


----------



## Ray48651 (Feb 20, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Io non ho problemi di questo tipo né con la stock (ho come operatore CoopVoce (si, coop, ma si appoggia su rete tim)), né con la TeslaMod.

Click to collapse



Innanzitutto ti ringrazio per la risposta  ... beh, avevo sbagliato a digitare nel post originale: i problemi li ho avuti con la "B510"; troppe informazioni lette in rete e troppi numeri in testa (inclusi quelli del "centro messaggi") mi hanno indotto in errore  ... ad ogni modo, per il momento ho optato proprio per la "B515" come soluzione d'emergenza: per carità, ho letto quasi esclusivamente pareri positivi e pare stia anche funzionando bene (e spero vivamente continui così), ma dopo i problemi avuti con le versioni 509 (sì, anche questa) e 510 non riesco a fidarmi del tutto dei FW ufficiali...

Intanto ho corretto il post precedente e aggiornato la situazione: ho scoperto che il problema riguardava anche le chiamate in entrata, non solo gli SMS quindi...
Tu per caso hai avuto esperienze simili con altri FW in passato?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 20, 2016)

Ray48651 said:


> Innanzitutto ti ringrazio per la risposta  ... beh, avevo sbagliato a digitare nel post originale: i problemi li ho avuti con la "B510"; troppe informazioni lette in rete e troppi numeri in testa (inclusi quelli del "centro messaggi") mi hanno indotto in errore  ... ad ogni modo, per il momento ho optato proprio per la "B515" come soluzione d'emergenza: per carità, ho letto quasi esclusivamente pareri positivi e pare stia anche funzionando bene (e spero vivamente continui così), ma dopo i problemi avuti con le versioni 509 (sì, anche questa) e 510 non riesco a fidarmi del tutto dei FW ufficiali...
> 
> Intanto ho corretto il post precedente e aggiornato la situazione: ho scoperto che il problema riguardava anche le chiamate in entrata, non solo gli SMS quindi...
> Tu per caso hai avuto esperienze simili con altri FW in passato?

Click to collapse



Ho ricevuto il telefono già con la B515 mi sembra, ma le chiamate le ricevevo sempre ( o quasi ), mentre di sms non me ne mandavano, quindi non so che dirti.
Ti consiglio vivamente di passare a TeslaMod o Centsoaser mod (non ricordo come si scrive xD), funzionano molto bene entrambe ed al momento lo sviluppatore della tesla è attivo e risponde velocemente.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Feb 20, 2016)

hmm quick question: how can i install the latest version of xposed?


----------



## DJDucksta (Feb 20, 2016)

ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> hmm quick question: how can i install the latest version of xposed?

Click to collapse



You will need root access to edit the build.prop file

Find the line "ro.config.hwtheme=2"
And edit to " ro.config.hwtheme=0"

This will disable the huawei theme engine and allow xposed to work correctly.


----------



## MihaiSG (Feb 20, 2016)

You can also keep Huawei Themes by turning on "Disable Resources Hooks" from Xposed Settings.


----------



## Ray48651 (Feb 20, 2016)

Ray48651 said:


> Hi everybody!!  I have a trouble with this phone: after updating (via dload method) from "B191" to "B510" stock firmware, I don't often receive calls and text messages; sometimes relevant delays occour in sending SMS, for example last week I sent one that arrived 2 hours later.
> 
> I read online about an SMS option called "SMS center number" (
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope the problem would be solved: first I found a similar question in topic here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63104384&postcount=3007 that refers to this simple and explicative guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54644594&postcount=304.
So I updated (via dload method) to "B515" (generally known as a stable release), rooted the phone via KingRoot and followed instructions: now I can also see the option "SMS center number" that is already compiled with the correct provider (TIM) number.

Anyway I'll continue to monitor the situation!! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Feb 22, 2016)

http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Screenshot_2012-01-04-21-57-05.png
i've hearded that i can change my recent apps drawer like the image above, is that true?


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Feb 24, 2016)

ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Screenshot_2012-01-04-21-57-05.png
> i've hearded that i can change my recent apps drawer like the image above, is that true?

Click to collapse



It's true, you need to edit settings.db into a data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.bd

You must edit am.trumbinails=0 To am.tumbinail=1

Save and reebot

actualy I'am using TeslaModV2 ... but i think that Spartan Is a Italian

Sorry for my bad english!


----------



## marianvv (Feb 24, 2016)

i bought y530 year ago  and would like to play with it now ,  its sim locked to telenor serbia with b519 rom
i tried to unlock the bootloader but no sucses becouse i cant get code from huawei sent 5 or 6 requests days ago and nothing jet . is there maybe another weay?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ray48651 said:


> Hi everybody!!  I have a trouble with this phone: after updating (via dload method) from "B191" to "B510" stock firmware, I don't often receive calls and text messages; sometimes relevant delays occour in sending SMS, for example last week I sent one that arrived 2 hours later.
> 
> I read online about an SMS option called "SMS center number" (
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





marianvv said:


> i bought y530 year ago  and would like to play with it now ,  its sim locked to telenor serbia with b519 rom
> i tried to unlock the bootloader but no sucses becouse i cant get code from huawei sent 5 or 6 requests days ago and nothing jet . is there maybe another weay?

Click to collapse



Use DC Unlocker for obtain the bootloader unlock code


----------



## marianvv (Feb 24, 2016)

it isnt free anymore so ill wait for huawei and try to find something on web then  post here . mine thinking is if huawei is giving codes for free why would i pay for it to someone .


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Feb 24, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> It's true, you need to edit settings.db into a data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.bd
> 
> You must edit am.trumbinails=0 To am.tumbinail=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you !!


----------



## marianvv (Feb 24, 2016)

well guys i made it , it didnt took long , found some huawei unlocking zip file on net  wich helped a lot its all in zip file few clicks and it tok me to some diferent huawei page from what i was  looking and i got mine ulocking code and phone is unlocked , now to root and then fun can start. i dont know if i can post link to that file but just ask ansd ill email it to you.


----------



## mahathir999 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey guys ,
Is there any custom kernel available for this device (Y530-U00) ?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Feb 25, 2016)

mahathir999 said:


> Hey guys ,
> Is there any custom kernel available for this device (Y530-U00) ?

Click to collapse



Soulfire kernel


----------



## Ray48651 (Feb 25, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Use DC Unlocker for obtain the bootloader unlock code

Click to collapse



Ciao!  Guarda, per il momento sono a posto così: come ho già scritto nel mio 2° post della pagina precedente del topic, ho optato per la "B515" originale, e seguendo quella breve guida a cui ho fatto riferimento pare abbia risolto i miei problemi (la certezza matematica non la posso avere ma per ora tutto sta filando liscio: ad ogni modo continuo a monitorare).

In ogni caso, dovessi un giorno aver voglia o necessità di passare a una custom ROM (o similari) terrò conto di questo e dell'altro prezioso consiglio che m'hai dato la volta scorsa... ancora grazie e buon proseguimento!


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Feb 25, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> It's true, you need to edit settings.db into a data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.bd
> 
> You must edit am.trumbinails=0 To am.tumbinail=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i don't know why it appears in chinese


----------



## MihaiSG (Feb 25, 2016)

Use a database editor from Google Play and it will work.


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Feb 25, 2016)

ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/screenshot_2012-01-04-21-57-05.png
> i've hearded that i can change my recent apps drawer like the image above, is that true?

Click to collapse





ronaldo.perez1234 said:


> i don't know why it appears in chinese o.o

Click to collapse



use a database editor from google play, it works!


----------



## sossy (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi, I have seen mention of a CWM v6.0.5.2 version for this device, but all the links I can find lead to the 6.0.5.1.  Does this version exist, and if so, can someone post a link?

thanks heaps


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 26, 2016)

sossy said:


> Hi, I have seen mention of a CWM v6.0.5.2 version for this device, but all the links I can find lead to the 6.0.5.1.  Does this version exist, and if so, can someone post a link?
> 
> thanks heaps

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56582106#post56582106


----------



## sossy (Feb 26, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56582106#post56582106

Click to collapse



Thanks, but that link is for the 6.0.5.1, I am chasing the 6.05.2 version, if it exists


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Skazzy3 (Feb 26, 2016)

http://imgur.com/W7AtXeT

Got it guys
Will post instructions after class.


----------



## mahathir999 (Feb 27, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Soulfire kernel

Click to collapse



Thanks...I am already using Soulfire Kernel V1 by Team phoenix .It works really fine...

---------- Post added at 04:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 AM ----------




Alejandro-Hdez said:


> It's true, you need to edit settings.db into a data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.bd
> 
> You must edit am.trumbinails=0 To am.tumbinail=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I Use SQlite editor to find out the line. but i cant. I search all sections over there like -'global,secure,sqlite_sequence,system,systemex'
My firmware is B515


----------



## chyu32 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello my name is Alex and i have a problem with my Huwei Ascend Y530-U00
My phone wont start i have the bootloop problem 
I tryed to update ,wipe all data/factory reset,wipe cache partition ,update from external storage,install a rom 
ALL FAILD i cant install a rom i dont have the install option only update
And for bootloader unlock i need my phone started to write the code but normal i cant start because of the bootloop its not startng if can same one help me il be greatful thank you sory for my bad english


----------



## mahathir999 (Feb 27, 2016)

chyu32 said:


> Hello my name is Alex and i have a problem with my Huwei Ascend Y530-U00
> My phone wont start i have the bootloop problem
> I tryed to update ,wipe all data/factory reset,wipe cache partition ,update from external storage,install a rom
> ALL FAILD i cant install a rom i dont have the install option only update
> And for bootloader unlock i need my phone started to write the code but normal i cant start because of the bootloop its not startng if can same one help me il be greatful thank you sory for my bad english

Click to collapse



Did you try dload method yet? You can upgrade or flash the same firmware you used before via this method.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a problem..my CPU heat up to 55c..I need help


----------



## Skazzy3 (Feb 27, 2016)

Here's how to get app previews in multitasking menu:
1. Download sqlite editor in play store (weavebytes)
2. Open and allow root access
3. Open database
4. go /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db
5. go systemex
6. go data, and tap pgdn 3 times
7. number 77 will be am_capture_thumbnail.
8. tap edit and change the value to 1
9. reboot phone.

You're done! 
@mahathir999 I hope you enjoy (I am visiting Bangladesh in 5 days )


----------



## Kombuk (Feb 28, 2016)

Skazzy3 said:


> Here's how to get app previews in multitasking menu:
> 1. Download sqlite editor in play store (weavebytes)
> 2. Open and allow root access
> 3. Open database
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey mate, i dont have am_capture_thumbnail there. I tried to add it but i didnt worked. Any ideas?


----------



## chyu32 (Feb 28, 2016)

mahathir999 said:


> Did you try dload method yet? You can upgrade or flash the same firmware you used before via this method.

Click to collapse



yes i tried and dident work


----------



## mahathir999 (Feb 28, 2016)

Skazzy3 said:


> Here's how to get app previews in multitasking menu:
> 1. Download sqlite editor in play store (weavebytes)
> 2. Open and allow root access
> 3. Open database
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot mate..It works fine.
I am really glad to hear that you are going to visit Bangladesh...Hope some good days u can enjoy over here.

---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------




carikan said:


> How to root it with Android 5.3?

Click to collapse



As far I know android lollipop is not introduced to this phone.

---------- Post added at 07:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------




chyu32 said:


> yes i tried and dident work

Click to collapse



dload method is the frequently used method to flash this phone...There are some differents way to flash this phone ..U can find them over the xda wiki page of our device.
i think, adb method can go with your problems.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 28, 2016)

Skazzy3 said:


> Here's how to get app previews in multitasking menu:
> 1. Download sqlite editor in play store (weavebytes)
> 2. Open and allow root access
> 3. Open database
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you add some photos because i dont know what exactly it change.


----------



## ronaldo.perez1234 (Feb 28, 2016)

Skazzy3 said:


> Here's how to get app previews in multitasking menu:
> 1. Download sqlite editor in play store (weavebytes)
> 2. Open and allow root access
> 3. Open database
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks bro!


----------



## Belmontm (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi guys any news on cm11?


----------



## mahathir999 (Feb 29, 2016)

Is there any way to add more notification shortcuts like-airplane mode, Sync, Brightness, Silent, Screenshot etc. on notification panel.....
I am on unlocked B515 & its rooted.


----------



## Belmontm (Feb 29, 2016)

Can anyone help me? i have a game and on my stock android it worked fine but on that tesla mode after a while it exit the game suddenly ..sry for english


----------



## Juro.janosik (Feb 29, 2016)

Belmontm said:


> Can anyone help me? i have a game and on my stock android it worked fine but on that tesla mode after a while it exit the game suddenly ..sry for english

Click to collapse



Try to make swap.

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




mahathir999 said:


> Is there any way to add more notification shortcuts like-airplane mode, Sync, Brightness, Silent, Screenshot etc. on notification panel.....
> I am on unlocked B515 & its rooted.

Click to collapse



You can try moded rom -> tesla modV2  there is modificated notification panel  And when you install gravity box you can add what you want


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 1, 2016)

@Dantefx™ are you still working on CM11?


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 2, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Try to make swap.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont try out TeslaMod V2 yet........but i want to install gravitybox...but it doesnot work.....i am on B515 rooted and unlocked. I am also using xposed .....but not gravitybox...when i try to install gravitybox it says it cant configure...
Afterall, Thanks for your kind reply....


----------



## colonmani (Mar 6, 2016)

*where i can download fw  B186*



droops said:


> Perfectly works on my Huawei Y530-U00 fw B186

Click to collapse



Hello, I need your help, where i can download the fw B186 ?


----------



## Skazzy3 (Mar 6, 2016)

how to get xposed for teslamod v2? i get bootloop.


----------



## porcha18 (Mar 6, 2016)

TWRP RUNNING IN HUAWEI Y530
I AM COMPILE TWRP
100% FUNCIONALITY
0 BUGS
POST:
THANKS EFRAN TEAM-PHOENIX
ENJOY!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...touch-recovery-v2-8-7-0-t3330070#post65687611


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## DJDucksta (Mar 7, 2016)

porcha18 said:


> TWRP RUNNING IN HUAWEI Y530
> I AM COMPILE TWRP
> 100% FUNCIONALITY
> 0 BUGS
> ...

Click to collapse



Great news. Can confirm that this release is 100% working on two different phones. No sign of the screen issues we had on previous releases.

Any word on weather Efran is working on CM at all? Would be good to know that another reputable dev is working on it.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 7, 2016)

TWRP Fully Stable Recovery is here,,Now who is going to Build Cm11???


----------



## Juplay (Mar 7, 2016)

Kombuk said:


> Hey mate, i dont have am_capture_thumbnail there. I tried to add it but i didnt worked. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Maybe its under another point there (I've had it under point 80 for example...)


----------



## porcha18 (Mar 7, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> Great news. Can confirm that this release is 100% working on two different phones. No sign of the screen issues we had on previous releases.
> 
> Any word on weather Efran is working on CM at all? Would be good to know that another reputable dev is working on it.

Click to collapse



Yes is 100% working on y530 I am compile TWRP only Y530

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------




hassanjavaid8181 said:


> TWRP Fully Stable Recovery is here,,Now who is going to Build Cm11???

Click to collapse



Yes, completely stable for Y530

I have stolen the phone so I can not CM11
But I had already tried but gave the same mistakes as the previous versions, this is due apparently to the sources you have in gihub Piero.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 7, 2016)

porcha18 said:


> Yes is 100% working on y530 I am compile TWRP only Y530
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah man i know that you got mobbed,,,
but you can continue your work and ask for tester in huawei group so many people would love to test you work man,,,,,


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 8, 2016)

i have just installed cm11,,any solution for bugs,,i would love to try,,,


----------



## Juro.janosik (Mar 8, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> i have just installed cm11,,any solution for bugs,,i would love to try,,,

Click to collapse



no.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 8, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> i have just installed cm11,,any solution for bugs,,i would love to try,,,

Click to collapse



can you link me cm11?


----------



## Juplay (Mar 9, 2016)

Call me dumb, but after a long period of time during which I forgot this thread, and my wish to compile a working CM 11 (without buggs) for it... now I also forgot which were the bugs, so can someone be so kind and tell me which were the bugs for the latest CM vers. For this phone? :banghead:


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 9, 2016)

Juplay said:


> Call me dumb, but after a long period of time during which I forgot this thread, and my wish to compile a working CM 11 (without buggs) for it... now I also forgot which were the bugs, so can someone be so kind and tell me which were the bugs for the latest CM vers. For this phone? :banghead:

Click to collapse



I know sensor, camera and wifi are bugged, but some user wrote fix in this thread, i don't know if works


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 9, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> I know sensor, camera and wifi are bugged, but some user wrote fix in this thread, i don't know if works

Click to collapse



wifi,,gravity sensors are wolking,,,bugs are camera.flash,sound in calls,,


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 9, 2016)

Juplay said:


> Call me dumb, but after a long period of time during which I forgot this thread, and my wish to compile a working CM 11 (without buggs) for it... now I also forgot which were the bugs, so can someone be so kind and tell me which were the bugs for the latest CM vers. For this phone? :banghead:

Click to collapse



Please, first of all fix audio on call if you can.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 10, 2016)

Juplay said:


> Call me dumb, but after a long period of time during which I forgot this thread, and my wish to compile a working CM 11 (without buggs) for it... now I also forgot which were the bugs, so can someone be so kind and tell me which were the bugs for the latest CM vers. For this phone? :banghead:

Click to collapse



if you can solve those bugs that will be very helpful,,,major bug is audio in call,,you should sove that bug first,,


----------



## Juplay (Mar 10, 2016)

Well... I was just looking through the build.prop from the tesla mod rom v2 when I discovered this two things 
 (props for telephony)  (ro.config.hw_camera_somethings) (will I upload with the next post because it wont let me atm...) are these Implemented into the CM 11 version atm?(cant download it cuz I'm in holidays in austria atm...)


----------



## Juplay (Mar 10, 2016)

Well... I was just looking through build.prop the tesla mod rom v2 when I discovered this two things View attachment 3677531 (props for telephony)  (ro.config.hw_camera_somethings) (will I upload with the next post because it wont let me atm...) are these Implemented into the CM 11 version atm?(cant download it cuz I'm in holidays in austria atm...)


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 10, 2016)

Juplay said:


> Well... I was just looking through build.prop the tesla mod rom v2 when I discovered this two things View attachment 3677531 (props for telephony)  (ro.config.hw_camera_somethings) (will I upload with the next post because it wont let me atm...) are these Implemented into the CM 11 version atm?(cant download it cuz I'm in holidays in austria atm...)

Click to collapse



i used cm11 for two days,,now i am on telsa modV2,,if you want i can give you cm 11 link which i installed??


----------



## Juplay (Mar 10, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> i used cm11 for two days,,now i am on telsa modV2,,if you want i can give you cm 11 link which i installed??

Click to collapse



Nah... I already have the link for it, but we have connection like a piece of bamboo here in austria where my holidays are


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 10, 2016)

Juplay said:


> Well... I was just looking through build.prop the tesla mod rom v2 when I discovered this two things View attachment 3677531 (props for telephony)  (ro.config.hw_camera_somethings) (will I upload with the next post because it wont let me atm...) are these Implemented into the CM 11 version atm?(cant download it cuz I'm in holidays in austria atm...)

Click to collapse



this is cm11 build prop,,,
https://mega.nz/#!gVhiyYgY!bReS5ftdFTEv-Y6daUnTGI9Pea68ykobQ3ornVkF9cc

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------




Juplay said:


> Nah... I already have the link for it, but we have connection like a piece of bamboo here in austria where my holidays are

Click to collapse



hope you enjoy your holidays,,Keep downloading and it will download one day  and compile a bugfree cm,,,
Bughunting,,


----------



## Juplay (Mar 11, 2016)

Well... just looked at the CM11 build.prop pic you send me... I think I found a difference now, as in the tesla mod rom v2 there is an additional line called lpa.use-stagefright=true which isn't in the CM11 build.prop, did someone try to add it there? I can't because as stated, I'm still in austria...


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 11, 2016)

Juplay said:


> Well... just looked at the CM11 build.prop pic you send me... I think I found a difference now, as in the tesla mod rom v2 there is an additional line called lpa.use-stagefright=true which isn't in the CM11 build.prop, did someone try to add it there? I can't because as stated, I'm still in austria...

Click to collapse



I will try tonight.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Juplay (Mar 11, 2016)

Well... in this picture are the things i found about ro.config.hw_camera_ things in build.prop


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 11, 2016)

Juplay said:


> Well... in this picture are the things i found about ro.config.hw_camera_ things in build.prop View attachment 3679205

Click to collapse



should i add that line in build.prop in cm11???

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




hassanjavaid8181 said:


> should i add that line in build.prop in cm11???

Click to collapse



i added that line nothing happend,,,still no sound


----------



## Juplay (Mar 11, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> should i add that line in build.prop in cm11???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The ro.config.hw_camera_things are for the camera believe :silly:


----------



## messi2050 (Mar 11, 2016)

hello
i'm the cm11/12/13 developer , feel free to ask your question

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




hassanjavaid8181 said:


> if you can solve those bugs that will be very helpful,,,major bug is audio in call,,you should sove that bug first,,

Click to collapse



i think that i had fixed the audio call bug in one of my builds long time ago


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 11, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> hello
> i'm the cm11/12/13 developer , feel free to ask your question
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



cm13? you're working for port cm13 on y530?
Anyway what is the status of cm 11/12/13 rom for this phone?


----------



## messi2050 (Mar 11, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> cm13? you're working for port cm13 on y530?
> Anyway what is the status of cm 11/12/13 rom for this phone?

Click to collapse



Cm11 : wifi/camera/sensors bug 
Cm12 : bootloop
Cm13 : i was thinking in porting it for some donations , but i didn't find enough donations


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 11, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> Cm11 : wifi/camera/sensors bug
> Cm12 : bootloop
> Cm13 : i was thinking in porting it for some donations , but i didn't find enough donations

Click to collapse



can you post link for cm11?


----------



## messi2050 (Mar 11, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> can you post link for cm11?

Click to collapse



All my builds are in the g6 fb group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/huawei.g6.development/


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 11, 2016)

Messi i have test you latest build in g6 group...audio in call definately work..but you build is unstabe..it crashes alot..after first boot launcher crashes..i have use google now launcher....afyer some time syatem ui keep c ashing....i have to factory reset after reset i start crashing again...

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

I really appreciate your effort.....i have questions....i have g630build too in which audio in call dosnt work..wifi gravity sensor..work..but it is more stable i have used that build for the wo days...can we mix up those 2 builds to work evry thing..????

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

If you can help us to port only cm11 full functional that will be very helpful...as far as i gather that info those bugs are in kernal...or lack of drivers


----------



## porcha18 (Mar 11, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> Cm11 : wifi/camera/sensors bug
> Cm12 : bootloop
> Cm13 : i was thinking in porting it for some donations , but i didn't find enough donations

Click to collapse



I work for multiple devices and do not ask for donations because I love what I do and do not need to charge


----------



## messi2050 (Mar 11, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> Messi i have test you latest build in g6 group...audio in call definately work..but you build is unstabe..it crashes alot..after first boot launcher crashes..i have use google now launcher....afyer some time syatem ui keep c ashing....i have to factory reset after reset i start crashing again...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's stable on g6 , it must be something related to y530 that is causing the crash i think it's the screen resloution

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------




porcha18 said:


> I work for multiple devices and do not ask for donations because I love what I do and do not need to charge

Click to collapse



I appreciate that , but it changes with your skills as a developer , and how much time and effort u spend , i got a new phone samsung j7 and released cm13 for it so i no longer develop for g6

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------




hassanjavaid8181 said:


> Messi i have test you latest build in g6 group...audio in call definately work..but you build is unstabe..it crashes alot..after first boot launcher crashes..i have use google now launcher....afyer some time syatem ui keep c ashing....i have to factory reset after reset i start crashing again...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It can't be merged coz of different android versions source ( g630 is based on 4.3 , mine on 4.4) 
If someone is going to build it on his pc ,i can help him fixing the bugs but he should use 4.4 sources


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 12, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> It's stable on g6 , it must be something related to y530 that is causing the crash i think it's the screen resloution
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would love to build that and take a initial step when everybody stop working on that...but i am not a developer..if you could guide me step by step i would love to put my effort and time in it,,,,,

---------- Post added at 07:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------




messi2050 said:


> It's stable on g6 , it must be something related to y530 that is causing the crash i think it's the screen resloution
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah may be its screen density..i will try to reduce that..and there is one thing when ever i go in setting/security  setting crashes....


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 12, 2016)

porcha18 said:


> I work for multiple devices and do not ask for donations because I love what I do and do not need to charge

Click to collapse



Porcha can you build that??messi will help you solve bugs man..I really appreciate your twrp recovery but a little more to ask man..???


----------



## Skazzy3 (Mar 12, 2016)

Juplay said:


> Well... I was just looking through build.prop the tesla mod rom v2 when I discovered this two things View attachment 3677531 (props for telephony)  (ro.config.hw_camera_somethings) (will I upload with the next post because it wont let me atm...) are these Implemented into the CM 11 version atm?(cant download it cuz I'm in holidays in austria atm...)

Click to collapse





Juplay said:


> Well... just looked at the CM11 build.prop pic you send me... I think I found a difference now, as in the tesla mod rom v2 there is an additional line called lpa.use-stagefright=true which isn't in the CM11 build.prop, did someone try to add it there? I can't because as stated, I'm still in austria...

Click to collapse





Juplay said:


> Well... in this picture are the things i found about ro.config.hw_camera_ things in build.prop View attachment 3679205

Click to collapse



I don't mean to be rude, but this is a case of not knowing what you're talking about.

HW camera affects the Huawei Camera app. Stage fright is the Android default media player. Changing those won't affect anything. It's set to false in cm11 because the cm11 version was released at a time when the stage fright bug scare was new.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 12, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> Cm11 : wifi/camera/sensors bug
> Cm12 : bootloop
> Cm13 : i was thinking in porting it for some donations , but i didn't find enough donations

Click to collapse




I've donwloaded the cm11 rom (the zip name is "most correct  build" but when i flash it TWRP said
"Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/ most correct build.zip' "


----------



## sossy (Mar 12, 2016)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a stockrom that i can install using TWRP or CWM.  
I have got the B515 stock modded ROM, but want to go back to a stock rom, but the dload method doesnt seem to be working (i assume this is because dload only does upgrades, not downgrades)


----------



## porcha18 (Mar 12, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> I've donwloaded the cm11 rom (the zip name is "most correct  build" but when i flash it TWRP said
> "Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/ most correct build.zip' "

Click to collapse



the Updater_binary Is not compatible.
change binary...


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 13, 2016)

porcha18 said:


> the Updater_binary Is not compatible.
> change binary...

Click to collapse



How i can change it?


----------



## raphiki314 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello I have an issue with my huawei y530
Some time ago I had the issue "boot image failed" (or something like that) and the answer was that I had to unlock the bootloader.
the thing is, that he won't turn on... I couldn't even try to unlock it, it is completely off. And I am certain it is not the battery... What can I do ? Thanks


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 14, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> Cm11 : wifi/camera/sensors bug
> Cm12 : bootloop
> Cm13 : i was thinking in porting it for some donations , but i didn't find enough donations

Click to collapse




What are you doing now? Which cm version you will work?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## messi2050 (Mar 14, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> What are you doing now? Which cm version you will work?

Click to collapse



currently i'm working on cm13 for my new phone samsung j7


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 15, 2016)

raphiki314 said:


> Hello I have an issue with my huawei y530
> Some time ago I had the issue "boot image failed" (or something like that) and the answer was that I had to unlock the bootloader.
> the thing is, that he won't turn on... I couldn't even try to unlock it, it is completely off. And I am certain it is not the battery... What can I do ? Thanks

Click to collapse



Dload method. Download your stock rom from internet. Place it on SD card then hold power, volume up, and volume down buttons. Thats it


----------



## raphiki314 (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes I tried that but the phone stayed off...


----------



## DJDucksta (Mar 16, 2016)

raphiki314 said:


> Yes I tried that but the phone stayed off...

Click to collapse



Is your bootloader unlocked?
If so, do you have custom recovery installed? eg TWRP or CWM.
Have you tried turning on phone while it is connected to the charger?
What was the last action done with the phone before it died?


----------



## raphiki314 (Mar 16, 2016)

No I didn't have the occasion 

Yes and it doesn't work 
I tried to boot it up (I had to unlock the bootloader but I didn't know it 'cause I didn't know what to do with my life)


----------



## DJDucksta (Mar 16, 2016)

Could you see if ADB recognizes the phone when connected. 

1) Connect the phone using USB cable.

2) Open command line/terminal in location of ADB executable

3) Execute command "adb devices"

4) Respond here with what it says


----------



## raphiki314 (Mar 16, 2016)

I will try this but how do I know the location of ADB executable ?  Sorry for the dumb question


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 16, 2016)

raphiki314 said:


> I will try this but how do I know the location of ADB executable ?  Sorry for the dumb question

Click to collapse



It will be where you place it xD


----------



## DJDucksta (Mar 16, 2016)

raphiki314 said:


> I will try this but how do I know the location of ADB executable ?  Sorry for the dumb question

Click to collapse



You must have used ADB in your attempt to unlock your bootloader. Its location is not fixed as it can be anywhere that you choose.

If you are using windows i would recommend downloading the minimalist ADB and Fastboot from 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790


----------



## Belmontm (Mar 16, 2016)

since i changed to custom roms on some my flashlight works and on others not how do i fix my flashlight i tried to download flashlights from store but none of them works.....help


----------



## Diesell33 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello all!

When i connect my telephone to the PC with USB cable i get this message SD card safe to remove. I got 32 Gb SD card I bought 2 weeks ago. What the problem?! What can i do? thanx the reply!!!!


----------



## DJDucksta (Mar 17, 2016)

Diesell33 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> When i connect my telephone to the PC with USB cable i get this message SD card safe to remove. I got 32 Gb SD card I bought 2 weeks ago. What the problem?! What can i do? thanx the reply!!!!

Click to collapse



There is nothing wrong. 

This is just the phone effectively removing the memory card from use in order to make it available to the pc. 

In this state you can access it from the computer but not the phone. The card can not be accessed by the phone and the computer at the same time.


----------



## raphiki314 (Mar 17, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> 4) Respond here with what it says

Click to collapse



It says List of devices attached 
That is all
However when I plugged my phone in,  Windows installed it's drivers right away but nothing else


----------



## DJDucksta (Mar 18, 2016)

raphiki314 said:


> It says List of devices attached
> That is all
> However when I plugged my phone in,  Windows installed it's drivers right away but nothing else

Click to collapse



Does it appear as an external storage device on windows when connected?


----------



## Kombuk (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey guys. I accidentaly dropped my phone in water, i pulled out the battery and put it in the rice. When i turned the phone on, everything worked, but now after 2 days the screen is black, everything works, but screen dont want to turn on. Any ideas what i can do?


----------



## raphiki314 (Mar 18, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> Does it appear as an external storage device on windows when connected?

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## DJDucksta (Mar 18, 2016)

raphiki314 said:


> Nope

Click to collapse



I'm afraid that I have reached the limit of ideas for ways in which to help you. Unless someone else has any ideas it may be time to call it quits and get a new phone.


----------



## raphiki314 (Mar 18, 2016)

When I go to "peripherals and printers" there is an "unknown"  USB device and I get as an error message "failure of a USB device descriptor request" I don't know if I can do something...


----------



## DJDucksta (Mar 18, 2016)

raphiki314 said:


> When I go to "peripherals and printers" there is an "unknown"  USB device and I get as an error message "failure of a USB device descriptor request" I don't know if I can do something...

Click to collapse



You could give the huawei hi-suite software a try to see if it can interface with the phone although if adb could not i would not expect it to. Worth a try tho.

http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/


----------



## Skazzy3 (Mar 19, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> currently i'm working on cm13 for my new phone samsung j7

Click to collapse



So what's the point of coming to this thread with broken ROMs, doing an AMA and then announcing that you no longer develop for our device.

I'm sorry but you're really taking advantage of this communitys patience with what you're doing.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## messi2050 (Mar 19, 2016)

Skazzy3 said:


> So what's the point of coming to this thread with broken ROMs, doing an AMA and then announcing that you no longer develop for our device.
> 
> I'm sorry but you're really taking advantage of this communitys patience with what you're doing.

Click to collapse



The last time i posted here was about 6 months ago , i came again coz i have many private messages asking me about cm from members in this thread , i got a new phone since august , i just came here to declare that I'm not working on any rom for g6 , in reply to those who asked me in private messages .
Regards


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 19, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> The last time i posted here was about 6 months ago , i came again coz i have many private messages asking me about cm from members in this thread , i got a new phone since august , i just came here to declare that I'm not working on any rom for g6 , in reply to those who asked me in private messages .
> Regards

Click to collapse



You could try atleast 1 more time to solve those bugs man...


----------



## Skazzy3 (Mar 19, 2016)

So, that confirms it. CM development for this device is dead. This device is dead.

Well guys, this is the last you will hear from me. I'm giving this phone away and upgrading to a Moto E 2nd gen. Bye.


----------



## messi2050 (Mar 19, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> You could try atleast 1 more time to solve those bugs man...

Click to collapse



Sorry I'm busy with developing for my new phone


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 19, 2016)

messi2050 said:


> Sorry I'm busy with developing for my new phone

Click to collapse



I have one question atleast answer that
Slimkitkat rom for g6 u10 in fb g6 group can i install on y530???


----------



## porcha18 (Mar 19, 2016)

TWRP 3.0.0 for Huawei y530

Link:
  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-huawei-y530-t3340584


----------



## messi2050 (Mar 19, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> I have one question atleast answer that
> Slimkitkat rom for g6 u10 in fb g6 group can i install on y530???

Click to collapse



I don't know as I'm not the developer of it , it's stock based rom


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 19, 2016)

So can i tried..will something unrecoverable happen to my phone??


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 20, 2016)

porcha18 said:


> TWRP 3.0.0 for Huawei y530
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-huawei-y530-t3340584

Click to collapse



Really good job man.Thanks again to you and team phoenix.
I am awaiting eagerly for soulfire V2....Will it launch soon?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 20, 2016)

I've tried to install the CM11 rom of messi (the zip name is most correct build), but it gave me "Updater process ended with ERROR:  7",
With previous TWRP it said me the  "Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/ most correct build.zip"
What i can do?


----------



## Juplay (Mar 20, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> I've tried to install the CM11 rom of messi (the zip name is most correct build), but it gave me "Updater process ended with ERROR:  7",
> With previous TWRP it said me the  "Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/ most correct build.zip"
> What i can do?

Click to collapse



Can you give me a link to the "Most correct build pls?"


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 20, 2016)

Juplay said:


> Can you give me a link to the "Most correct build pls?"

Click to collapse



https://mega.nz/#!gB4CQACb!KAb3zfLrwq7BCsAjl2l7I7TOVnd_h4BoVw_H_r4k9mg


----------



## mahathir999 (Mar 21, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> https://mega.nz/#!gB4CQACb!KAb3zfLrwq7BCsAjl2l7I7TOVnd_h4BoVw_H_r4k9mg

Click to collapse



Which bugs still now on it?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 21, 2016)

mahathir999 said:


> Which bugs still now on it?

Click to collapse



Wifi camera sensors @ciubi93 post this fix, i don't know if it work (post #3390)

2.)After you installed and booted CM11 open the menu and open terminal.
3.)Then in terminal write first and press "↲":
Code:
su -
4.)After you got root permission in Terminal then write this line in Terminal and press "↲":
Code:
mount -o rw,remount /system
5.)After inputed that write this in terminal and press "↲":
Code:
cd /system/etc/firmware/wlan/prima
6.)And after that add this last line and press "↲":
Code:
ln -s WCNSS_hw_wlan_nv.bin WCNSS_qcom_wlan_nv.bin


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Mar 21, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Wifi camera sensors
> @ciubi93 post this fix, i don't know if it work (post #3390)
> 
> 2.)After you installed and booted CM11 open the menu and open terminal.
> ...

Click to collapse



That fox does not work on messi's build..I tried that fix but didn't fix wifi


----------



## SpartanB37 (Mar 21, 2016)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> That fox does not work on messi's build..I tried that fix but didn't fix wifi

Click to collapse



/Sad


----------



## porcha18 (Mar 22, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> I've tried to install the CM11 rom of messi (the zip name is most correct build), but it gave me "Updater process ended with ERROR:  7",
> With previous TWRP it said me the  "Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/ most correct build.zip"
> What i can do?

Click to collapse




the syntax of this build is old. It should be updated.


----------



## AerogamingHD (Mar 23, 2016)

Is there any other roms for this phone? I need a fast rom with a working back camera and mic. Anyone know any roms for this device


----------



## MihaiSG (Mar 23, 2016)

Nope, CM11 is stil with bugs...


----------



## TheArt (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi guys, i find this phone in my desk and it have simlock. This thred have 376 pages so I cant read all, so please dont punch me. Please tell me how I can unlock my Ascend Y530, thanks very much.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## MihaiSG (Mar 26, 2016)

For free you can't unlock it


----------



## TheArt (Mar 29, 2016)

it possible, look at
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81

so i wrote to Huawei and received answer in the same day



> Dear User:
> Huawei Customer Service is pleasure to be at your service,sorry to bring you the trouble,if you want to unlock your phone, you should meet these conditions as follow:
> 1.Please register  your Huawei ID in our official website http://huawei.com/en/  on your phone.
> 2.Log in your Huawei ID for continuously 14 days.
> 3.Each Huawei ID should not apply for the unlock code more than twice within half years.If you meet the information,please go to http://emui.huawei.com/en/ and click the 'download'button to login your Huawei ID other than any other third party ID to apply for the unlock code.Please contact us by mail or local service hotline as following if error message appears.

Click to collapse



I downloaded the kernel cold Y530-U00_kernel.tar.gz and i dont know what now, help me somebody


----------



## bubanj93 (Mar 29, 2016)

TheArt said:


> it possible, look at
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52764831&postcount=81
> 
> so i wrote to Huawei and received answer in the same day
> ...

Click to collapse



My friend, those steps were(or still are) a way to unlock bootloader, not sim unlock


----------



## 006329 (Mar 31, 2016)

bubanj93 said:


> My friend, those steps were(or still are) a way to unlock bootloader, not sim unlock

Click to collapse



for unluck bootloader you need get unluck bootloader code from huawei website:
go to the following address
 emui.huawei.com/en/plugin.php?id=unlock&mod=detail 
accept all terms by check box than click next 
login with facebook account simply
provide the following information in order to apply for the unlock password
Product Model
Product Serial number
Product IMEI or MEID
Product ID
Verification Code
goodluck everyone


----------



## TheArt (Apr 2, 2016)

Huaweii dont send unlock code now, please read what I wrote.

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




006329 said:


> for unluck bootloader you need get unluck bootloader code from huawei website:
> go to the following address
> 
> accept all terms by check box than click next
> ...

Click to collapse



What, please add links, I dont see that.


----------



## 006329 (Apr 3, 2016)

TheArt said:


> Huaweii dont send unlock code now, please read what I wrote.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



get huawei bootloader unluck code from this link:

emui.huawei.com/en/plugin.php?id=unlock&mod=detail


----------



## raphiki314 (Apr 4, 2016)

Guys I need your help!   
When I try to connect my (turned off)  y530 to my computer,  I hear the little noise it makes when connected but I cannot access the files or do any command in ADB... 
I get the error code 43 (device descriptor failed) 
Does anyone of you have a solution or hint to my problem?  Thanks in advance


----------



## DJDucksta (Apr 4, 2016)

Code 43 is a sign that it is an issue with the PC and not the phone. It generally means that hardware is not communicating properly.

In this case it is most likely the drivers for the USB but could be something else if the USB socket has been used for something else internally.

Go to the device manager and check for any driver issues. Issues are normally shown with a yellow triangle on the device.


----------



## Juro.janosik (Apr 6, 2016)

Any news about CM??


----------



## bubanj93 (Apr 7, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Any news about CM??

Click to collapse



I am not quite sure that anyone is working on a CM anymore, 11 or 12. Those who were gave up long time ago, or those who are still trying are heavily considering buying a new phone


----------



## SpartanB37 (Apr 7, 2016)

bubanj93 said:


> I am not quite sure that anyone is working on a CM anymore, 11 or 12. Those who were gave up long time ago, or those who are still trying are heavily considering buying a new phone

Click to collapse



CM11 still bugged, if they will fix just sound in call, i will be so much happy, because i don't care about camera or sensor


----------



## SpartanB37 (Apr 7, 2016)

@Alejandro-Hdez you have made TeslaMod V3?
http://huaweiy530.foroactivo.mx/t16-teslamod-v3


----------



## rus84 (Apr 7, 2016)

*ext4 problem*

Hello everyone. I have one question about ext4 partition from sd card. I would like to copy content of that partition to another sd card with ext4 partition, and i have only one card reader in my win 7 laptop. Is it possible, and, if yes, how? Thanks.


----------



## Udaba47 (Apr 8, 2016)

guys can anyone help me root and install xposed on this phone?


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Apr 8, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> @Alejandro-Hdez you have made TeslaMod V3?
> http://huaweiy530.foroactivo.mx/t16-teslamod-v3

Click to collapse



Yeeeesssss!!!

did you install him?

What do you think about this version?


----------



## Udaba47 (Apr 8, 2016)

Can anyone help me root and install exposed on Huawei Y560-L01 ;;;
i done the update on mistake ... can someone help me?


----------



## DJDucksta (Apr 8, 2016)

Udaba47 said:


> Can anyone help me root and install exposed on Huawei Y560-L01 ;;;
> i done the update on mistake ... can someone help me?

Click to collapse



Cannot help from personal experience as I like most/all in this forum have Y530 model. It would seem that someone has had success rooting the Y560 model in this forum

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/rooting-huawei-y560-l01-t3292934

As far as xposed goes, I don't see why it would be any different to installing on any other phone but would suggest directing any queries to the official forum.

Remember G.I.Y.F.

Good luck


----------



## SpartanB37 (Apr 8, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Yeeeesssss!!!
> 
> did you install him?
> 
> What do you think about this version?

Click to collapse



I've installed it this morning, the first thing i've noticed is the new brightness fader. Not works.
You have fix the notification problem (i don't know if you know it).
I gave a look to build.prop and saw the new mods, i don't know if they work, but i'm happy about this add.
The QuickSettings icon are wrong, don't care if an element is activated or not, the icon will be barred.
When I will encounter a bug or something i'll like, I 'll notice you

Thank you for the work you've done


----------



## Udaba47 (Apr 8, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> Cannot help from personal experience as I like most/all in this forum have Y530 model. It would seem that someone has had success rooting the Y560 model in this forum
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/rooting-huawei-y560-l01-t3292934
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i cant install a recovery  and i cant flash zip of xposed


----------



## Udaba47 (Apr 8, 2016)

when i get into recovery (android system recovery) i cant flash the xposed zip because there is no such option . any idea ?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## SpartanB37 (Apr 8, 2016)

Udaba47 said:


> when i get into recovery (android system recovery) i cant flash the xposed zip because there is no such option . any idea ?

Click to collapse



Recovery => Install zip => xposed.zip
Only for TeslaMod

If you don't have TeslaMod, just install Xposed 2.5 normally. 
Before install xposed, edit build.prop, find line "ro.huawei.theme=2" and replace 2 with 0.
Or simple on xposed option menu, check Disable theme engine


----------



## Udaba47 (Apr 8, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Recovery => Install zip => xposed.zip
> Only for TeslaMod
> 
> If you don't have TeslaMod, just install Xposed 2.5 normally.
> ...

Click to collapse



its a default recovery and it hasnt the optin install zip .. what is teslamod?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Apr 8, 2016)

Udaba47 said:


> its a default recovery and it hasnt the optin install zip .. what is teslamod?

Click to collapse



You need to install CWM or TWRP recovery, in this thread there are tutorial for install it.
Teslamod is a custom rom for this phone


----------



## Udaba47 (Apr 8, 2016)

i cant flash cwm or twrp either ... dont know why ..


----------



## DJDucksta (Apr 8, 2016)

Udaba47 said:


> i cant flash cwm or twrp either ... dont know why ..

Click to collapse



In order to flash a custom recovery you must unlock the bootloader on the phone.

CWM and unlocking Bootloader for Y560-L01 can be found here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-cwm-based-recovery-6-0-5-1-t3284390


----------



## Udaba47 (Apr 8, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> In order to flash a custom recovery you must unlock the bootloader on the phone.
> 
> CWM and unlocking Bootloader for Y560-L01 can be found here
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-cwm-based-recovery-6-0-5-1-t3284390

Click to collapse



when i im pressing Volume+ and Power , is show black screen ..
please help me ((

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

fell on bootlop , cant open my phone , starting bouting , closing again , opening and black screen . any ideas?


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Apr 8, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> I've installed it this morning, the first thing i've noticed is the new brightness fader. Not works.
> You have fix the notification problem (i don't know if you know it).
> I gave a look to build.prop and saw the new mods, i don't know if they work, but i'm happy about this add.
> The QuickSettings icon are wrong, don't care if an element is activated or not, the icon will be barred.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! The brightness bar does not work, but put it as something visual, i feel The phone fastest compared whit version2.

In The forum is a theme for v3 whit some images changed, edited by Jose Armando of the page from facebook, looks nice.

Did you notice the litte icon user un the status bar?... Like a lollipop XD

    Here is some picks!

Thanks for use The TeslaMod

If any wants to try please go to The forum and sign up!.. Here is the link

Http://huaweiy530.foroactivo.mx


----------



## SpartanB37 (Apr 9, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Thanks! The brightness bar does not work, but put it as something visual, i feel The phone fastest compared whit version2.
> 
> In The forum is a theme for v3 whit some images changed, edited by Jose Armando of the page from facebook, looks nice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, i've already tried the new theme, it's beatiful (but the font/icon size is too big for me xD, if you know ho to resize tell me please)
I've tried the performance with Drastic and Pokemon Platinum, at default setting. It's a little bit more fast respect TMv2.
Also i've notice some games don't appear into PlayStore (like Clash Royale) but with TMv2, i didn't have this problem.

PS: At your Emoticon theme for V3, before installed, i've delete from apk some stock apps and let DiskMemPro and SystemUI (and mayble Settings, i don't remember), because I replace them with my favourite apps.

PPS: For who wants to know, i have TeslaMod v3, SoulFire kernel and TWRP


----------



## Udaba47 (Apr 9, 2016)

Guys , my phone wont boot and wont get in any recovery . any help ?


----------



## DJDucksta (Apr 9, 2016)

Udaba47 said:


> Guys , my phone wont boot and wont get in any recovery . any help ?

Click to collapse



Sent you a PM to hopefully help you rather than using this forum for an off topic phone.


----------



## bonerserk (Apr 9, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Yeeeesssss!!!
> 
> did you install him?
> 
> What do you think about this version?

Click to collapse



I want to try your mod but I have TWRP recovery!
Have you or someone else got TWRP backup of teslamod v3 for TWRP?
I don't want to come back to CWM.
Thanks!


----------



## SpartanB37 (Apr 9, 2016)

bonerserk said:


> I want to try your mod but I have TWRP recovery!
> Have you or someone else got TWRP backup of teslamod v3 for TWRP?
> I don't want to come back to CWM.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Install CWM, install Teslamod and reinstall TWRP.


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Apr 9, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Yes, i've already tried the new theme, it's beatiful (but the font/icon size is too big for me xD, if you know ho to resize tell me please)
> I've tried the performance with Drastic and Pokemon Platinum, at default setting. It's a little bit more fast respect TMv2.
> Also i've notice some games don't appear into PlayStore (like Clash Royale) but with TMv2, i didn't have this problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant use soulfire kernel in my mods! I have not permisions by developer of soulfire kernel and (for me) its not necesary, because tmv3 its a good back up, but if you works i have no problem .

About The games you need edit some lines into build.prop

ro.build.user=TeslaMOD
ro.build.host=huawei-desktop
ro.product.model=HUAWEI Y530-U051
o.product.brand=google
ro.product.name=occam
ro.product.device=TeslaMOD
ro.product.board=TeslaMOD

About the icon and text size you have to edit this line into build.prop
ro.sf.lcd_density=200

Sorry for my bad english !

We start to think about tmv3.5 or tmv4 but for now are only words XD!

Thanks for use TMV3 !

And again sorry for my bad english i come from public school


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Apr 9, 2016)

Some picks from TmV3 here is The link if you want to try

http://huaweiy530.foroactivo.mx


----------



## SpartanB37 (Apr 9, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> I cant use soulfire kernel in my mods! I have not permisions by developer of soulfire kernel and (for me) its not necesary, because tmv3 its a good back up, but if you works i have no problem .
> 
> About The games you need edit some lines into build.prop
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For icon/text size ok, i've edited it with no problem but for games the line are already how you said


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Apr 10, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> For icon/text size ok, i've edited it with no problem but for games the line are already how you said

Click to collapse



If you have The theme of Jose Armando then The lines was edited  then you can confirm in to the play store...


----------



## szg0000 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Y530 cyanogenmod*

Hi!

Can anyone send a working link about a cyanogenmod ROM zip to *HUAWEI Ascend Y530-U00*?

Thanks


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 20, 2016)

Nope, because there is not a working version yet...


----------



## szg0000 (Apr 20, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> Nope, because there is not a working version yet...

Click to collapse



But on this wiki-page http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530 I have found this information:
*There are only 2 ROMs,1 cyanogenmod porting and 1 Stock based ROM*. But there is no link to download.


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 21, 2016)

This is an alpha build, search on this thread for a link.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Ray48651 (Apr 22, 2016)

*___*

EDIT: accidentally posted


----------



## szg0000 (Apr 22, 2016)

Juro.janosik said:


> Ok. Problems. We have few problems with CM11 BUT IT EXIST. and CM12 NO. Try to fix something you have.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego HUAWEI Y530-U00 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



Hi!

You wrote, the CM11 is exist, CM12 is in progress for y530. Can you send a link to the CM11 ROM zip file? Thanks.


----------



## soozekee (Apr 23, 2016)

*Help I bricked my Huawei Y530*

I got this huawei y530-u00 and i tried different ways to revive it but still no success :/ still stuck on Huawei logo only. Can someone lend me a hand? These are my cases:

1.) i've tried updating from SD card, with dload folder, but my phone doesn't respond. Still stuck on logo.
2.) i tried unlocking bootloader and it was a success! (that's the only thing positive i did)
3.) i can't boot into recovery (i think vol + of my phone's broken). I can only boot into fastboot (white screen with android logo)
4.) i tried B189 rom(boot.img & system.img) flashed in fastboot but i think there's still some missing :/ still stuck in huawei logo

Any suggestions?


----------



## soozekee (Apr 23, 2016)

rryan said:


> razkal, here's what you can try;
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




can you spare me system.img? also i tried flashing recovery.img still cant boot to recovery mode :/


----------



## messi2050 (Apr 23, 2016)

Edited


----------



## Zoidiano0 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi guys any ideas on how make the Viper works on tesla rom v3? Or in Stock rom.? 
It doesn't work on my devices 
I have tried everything on the vipers forum 
Thanks


----------



## Diesell33 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello Guys!

I have got a big problem. I succesfully connected the wifi in the school. But unfortunatelly banned my Mac address! My question is what can i do to connected on it?! Is there a program to change my MAC or IP address?! Thanx the reply!


----------



## MihaiSG (Apr 28, 2016)

There are many apps in the Store that can do that.
All you need is a rooted device and BusyBox\Xposed:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wireless.macchanger&hl=en


----------



## fernandesx (May 6, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> There are many apps in the Store that can do that.
> All you need is a rooted device and BusyBox\Xposed:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wireless.macchanger&hl=en

Click to collapse



Hi, I have a Y530 locked by 4 digt pin and I need unlock it without lose the user data.
Can someone help me?


----------



## DJDucksta (May 6, 2016)

fernandesx said:


> Hi, I have a Y530 locked by 4 digt pin and I need unlock it without lose the user data.
> Can someone help me?

Click to collapse



This doesn't sound the least bit dodgy :silly:


----------



## fernandesx (May 6, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> This doesn't sound the least bit dodgy :silly:

Click to collapse



Think before say something! You don´t know if I forgot my PIN and I don´t want to lose my personal data.
So, I´m just asking, if you don´t have the answer stay quiet.


----------



## DJDucksta (May 6, 2016)

First of all @ fernandesx it would pay to follow your own advice 


> Think before say something!

Click to collapse



I did think before I stated that it sounds dodgy and I stand by my statement as quite frankly it does. The average person simply does not forget a PIN for their phone. You were correct when you implied that I don't know your situation. That however is a fault of yours and not mine in this situation and my statement was made using 100% of the info you provided.

Secondly, I do know how to circumvent the PIN protection on this phone (and any other for that matter) but do not consider it wise to publicly share the info with a person that makes a blanket statement of wanting to bypass the protection without providing a clear context to the situation.


----------



## Cameo164 (May 9, 2016)

..


----------



## SpartanB37 (May 9, 2016)

So, any news for CM11 / CM12 / CM 1.0 /EverythingIsBetterThanStockRom?


----------



## Diesell33 (May 13, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> There are many apps in the Store that can do that.
> All you need is a rooted device and BusyBox\Xposed:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wireless.macchanger&hl=en

Click to collapse



i try it but it's not freee...  

Are there a free android apps to changne my MAC address?! Please help me!! Thanxxx


----------



## DJDucksta (May 14, 2016)

A quick search for "change mac address" in play store brings up numerous free results. The first 5 that come up it would seem (based on reviews) work as long as root access is available.


----------



## Diesell33 (May 15, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> A quick search for "change mac address" in play store brings up numerous free results. The first 5 that come up it would seem (based on reviews) work as long as root access is available.

Click to collapse



thanx i try it....

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------

Hello my friends! 

I try to install "Ottoman's Gaming Tweaks", but what is the second steps?!   Reboot to recovery(CWM)!? I try to hard reset Power+Volume up, but unfortunatelly don't see the menu where i can unzip my file and i try to use Rohesoft Ram Expander the lastest version but it doesn't run it because my licence is over?! Where can i downloaded well functioning program?! Thanx the reply!! 


1.) Put script(zip file) on sdcard.
2.) Reboot to recovery(CWM)
3.) Install zip from sdcard.
Happy gaming!


----------



## DJDucksta (May 16, 2016)

Diesell33 said:


> Reboot to recovery(CWM)!? I try to hard reset Power+Volume up, but unfortunatelly don't see the menu where i can unzip my file

Click to collapse



From the sounds of it you must be running the stock recovery on your phone. You will need to unlock your bootloader, if you haven't already, in order to install CWM.

Instructions for this can be found in this thread.


----------



## Diesell33 (May 17, 2016)

DJDucksta said:


> From the sounds of it you must be running the stock recovery on your phone. You will need to unlock your bootloader, if you haven't already, in order to install CWM.
> 
> Instructions for this can be found in this thread.

Click to collapse



Where can i found the description to install CWM to my huawei y530 mobile?! I search it but not find it....


----------



## MihaiSG (May 18, 2016)

Here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Diesell33 (May 20, 2016)

Hello all!

I have got 2 request for you:

1. ------- I try many application to generate new mac address to my phone i downloaded some app: wifi mac changer, mac remote, mac address ghost, chamelamac etc. but unfortunatelly didn't success to change my mac address. The reason is very simple in my school banned me the wifi connection because i run it a lot of time so how can i connect on it? I see the name and know the passworld but i doesn't connect... 

2. ------- I downloaded Roehsoft Ram Expander. What is the best option to run games in my mobile?! What is Drop cache?! Bad or Good Kernel?! Drive cache?! Swap file swappines minfree kb?! I get Class 10 Sd card! Thanx the reply!!!


----------



## kitanovicjovan (May 30, 2016)

Is this thread dead?Are there developers still working on custom rom ?


----------



## Diesell33 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello all! 

I try to change my phone mac address but i couldn't do. I blocked to the wifi, but i know the password. How can i connect the school's wifi address?! It use the WPA2 protect. Thanx the reply!


----------



## ReSP01 (Jun 1, 2016)

fernandesx said:


> Hi, I have a Y530 locked by 4 digt pin and I need unlock it without lose the user data.
> Can someone help me?

Click to collapse



I'm going to assume that the phone belongs to you, and you just forgot the pin, however this method requires you to own the phone anyways, and you'll also need the phone to have an active internet connection (wifi/mobile data)

Here are the steps:
1) Mess up the pin code 5 times
2) Tap on "Forgot PIN?" (or something like that)
3) Log into your google account
4) ???
5) Profit

If this method doesn't work, you might as well factory reset your phone, It's better to lose your data than to lose your phone


----------



## Zalestikong (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello [emoji6] 
Is there any  other way to unlock bootloader except for the official way and the Chinese website?


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 3, 2016)

Nope, try again and again with the mail method and they will send you a code.


----------



## Zalestikong (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for the respond., 

One more question:
Can I update my firmware to B519 with my bootloader still locked?


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes, as long as you download the correct ROM.


----------



## Altair Ibn LaAhad (Jun 11, 2016)

*Rooting the Y530 is possible*

I attempted various methods in rooting the y530-u00 and have recently had success using KINGO ROOT................. 
Just install kingo root in your phone via aptoide or any other market and  press root in its UI.... alternatively you can download kingo root for windows and use usb debugging mode to achieve the same results




Alf921 said:


> Good Idea !
> This phone is certainly not a high-end model, but it is *very popular* in Europe and Asia (don't know for America).
> 
> Framaroot and Vroot failled...
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 06:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 AM ----------

I successfully rooted this phone via KINGO ROOT however the bootloader remains locked ........
ANY IDEAS ARE WELCOME GUYS....!!!







Altair Ibn LaAhad said:


> I attempted various methods in rooting the y530-u00 and have recently had success using KINGO ROOT.................
> Just install kingo root in your phone via aptoide or any other market and  press root in its UI.... alternatively you can download kingo root for windows and use usb debugging mode to achieve the same results

Click to collapse


----------



## Zalestikong (Jun 11, 2016)

Altair Ibn LaAhad said:


> I attempted various methods in rooting the y530-u00 and have recently had success using KINGO ROOT.................
> Just install kingo root in your phone via aptoide or any other market and  press root in its UI.... alternatively you can download kingo root for windows and use usb debugging mode to achieve the same results
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to post 3323 and click the link there to get your unlock code. [emoji6]

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------




MihaiSG said:


> Yes, as long as you download the correct ROM.

Click to collapse



What is the best driver to use to connect to PC for unlocking bootloader?? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 AM ----------

Anyone knows where can I download themes  for teslamodv3?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## kimikelku (Jun 13, 2016)

Guys i have unlocked my bootloader and i flashed cwm, Nandroid manager says that i have cwm recovery installed but when i try to boot into recovery i get the default recovery instead of cwm.
I can boot the recovery file with fastboot and flashing gives no error but i can't get into cwm after that.


----------



## zntlmn73 (Jun 14, 2016)

*Need help*

Hello to all,
So when i try to put my huawei y530 to factory settings or volume  up+shoutdown button,it says "recovery image verify failed! Please update to the authorized images" ,also most of the apps are closing seconds after i open them(etc. pictures,yt,camera..), so i came here in hope You guys have a solution for that.
And also please understnd that i dont understand any of that programing ****t so if u can explane it to me simple as possible
thanks


----------



## Diesell33 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello All!

Yesterday i try to turn on my mobile, but it was too hot. I thing the problem is the buttery but unfortunatelly i try to another and put it to the phone. It heats continuesly and turn off automatically. I got huawey y530 rooted phone. What is the problem and how can i solve it?! Thanx the reply!


----------



## Ciro90 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am a bit confused.. I also have the HUAWEI Ascend Y530 U00.. So as a matter of fact on internet i didnt find any guid nor an official CM11 or 13. Can anybody tell me what's going on then? 
Is it possible to flash a CyanogenMod version on this device? Thansk people


----------



## MihaiSG (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope, because the only version of CM is 11 and is still pre alpha.


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey Guys!!!..

TESLAROM... Coming Soon!!!!

We are working in the beta Version!!!... If you want to try it, Please let me know!!

Tanks!


----------



## DJDucksta (Jun 21, 2016)

I thought we already had a couple of versions of teslarom for y530. Are the ones we already have the same as the beta? What differences are there with this one.


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jun 21, 2016)

We publish the version beta last weekend, previously only had published MODS, the difference between the BETA version and MODS is the framerate, have managed to increase performance and are working on a customized version, the advantage is that no work alone now, now I work with a team and that means better ideas.

Here is some pics about Beta Version of TeslaROM, and coming soon we publish de First Stable Version...


----------



## Ciro90 (Jun 21, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> We publish the version beta last weekend, previously only had published MODS, the difference between the BETA version and MODS is the framerate, have managed to increase performance and are working on a customized version, the advantage is that no work alone now, now I work with a team and that means better ideas.
> 
> Here is some pics about Beta Version of TeslaROM, and coming soon we publish de First Stable Version...

Click to collapse



that would be great, please let us updated


----------



## wooser (Jun 22, 2016)

*Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 mode*

Hello everyone, my Y530 got hard bricked after a blank flash using Motorola MBM-CI tool.
Hence no Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 mode, which pins should be shorted to got back into the QDLoader mode ?

Ps: Recovery using sdcard dload folder failed.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## bubanj93 (Jun 22, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> We publish the version beta last weekend, previously only had published MODS, the difference between the BETA version and MODS is the framerate, have managed to increase performance and are working on a customized version, the advantage is that no work alone now, now I work with a team and that means better ideas.
> 
> Here is some pics about Beta Version of TeslaROM, and coming soon we publish de First Stable Version...

Click to collapse



Amaizing work man, please keep us updated!


----------



## Mrfunnysnake78 (Jun 23, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> We publish the version beta last weekend, previously only had published MODS, the difference between the BETA version and MODS is the framerate, have managed to increase performance and are working on a customized version, the advantage is that no work alone now, now I work with a team and that means better ideas.
> 
> Here is some pics about Beta Version of TeslaROM, and coming soon we publish de First Stable Version...

Click to collapse



Omg, OMG !!!
Thanks you so much doing that for this phone 
Keep us updated !


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Jun 24, 2016)

*TeslaROM update!*

Thans to everybody, there are some pics about Tesla ROM...

The Beta is Aviable!!, if you want to Try you go to: http://huaweiy530.foroactivo.mx , only you need be registred!

If you want to know more about Tesla ROM folow us in Facebook /Tesla Mod Team or into a youtube Chanel /AndroidL Hack

Sorry for my bad English!!.


----------



## PAGZLY (Jun 25, 2016)

himister said:


> Couple of useful tools to contribute.
> I've been messing with the stuff these days and tested some things so I made a few tools and I'd like to share.
> 
> Lately many people asked about unlocking the bootloader so I made this little script tool to ease the process.
> ...

Click to collapse



You discovered hot water!
Better write down how to unlock without the support of Huawei.


----------



## DJDucksta (Jun 25, 2016)

PAGZLY said:


> You discovered hot water!
> Better write down how to unlock without the support of Huawei.

Click to collapse



This still requires the unlock code from Huawei. The tool simply makes it easier for those that are not as well versed at using ADB/Fastboot.


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jun 26, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> We publish the version beta last weekend, previously only had published MODS, the difference between the BETA version and MODS is the framerate, have managed to increase performance and are working on a customized version, the advantage is that no work alone now, now I work with a team and that means better ideas.
> 
> Here is some pics about Beta Version of TeslaROM, and coming soon we publish de First Stable Version...

Click to collapse



Welcome back  Alejandro!
I've tried this beta and it's """perfect""".
So much """ because root has some trouble, Kingroot see phone rooted but other application (Xposed, No-frill CPU, link2sd) doesn't have root access, even i manually set "allow" by Kingrot.
The biggest problem is SMS and call, simply don't work, I've did received 5-6 calls and two messages (from steam).


----------



## zalestikong003 (Jun 26, 2016)

I need help
Every time I download a stock rom the boot.img has checksum errors, I already tried to download more than ten times now and its always corrupted. 
So please someone uplod for me the boot.img from b515.


----------



## zalestikong003 (Jun 27, 2016)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> We publish the version beta last weekend, previously only had published MODS, the difference between the BETA version and MODS is the framerate, have managed to increase performance and are working on a customized version, the advantage is that no work alone now, now I work with a team and that means better ideas.
> 
> Here is some pics about Beta Version of TeslaROM, and coming soon we publish de First Stable Version...

Click to collapse



The ROM works great, i dont have any problem at SMS and calls. My only problem is I can't locate my simtoolkit and I can't see the accounts.
Over all its a pretty amazing ROM . I hope you finish it soon. [emoji1]


----------



## Diesell33 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello all!!!

I rooted my telephone (huawey y530) about half years ago, but suddenly my phone break down. I'm trying to root but unfortunatelly i get this message your phone is to solid to root. what's wrong? i used to iroot, vroot, tovelroot... thx the reply!!!


----------



## messi2050 (Jul 7, 2016)

New cm11 build 
https://www.mediafire.com/download/1i6l0e1c9ec1v4k


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jul 7, 2016)

install with TWRP?

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




messi2050 said:


> New cm11 build
> https://www.mediafire.com/download/1i6l0e1c9ec1v4k

Click to collapse



Error when i've installed with TWRP
"E:Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/cm_g6_u10-ota-beta1.zip"
also it said the package is for msm8610 device, the phone is y530

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------

installed by edit two line of update-script
The preinstalled launcher crash everytime, and wifi not working
in settings, security page crash and playstore crash random
BUT pokemon go run, GGWP (I've tried to unistall it, instant reboot)


----------



## Juro.janosik (Jul 7, 2016)

I have one problem. I change my huawei to iphone. I didnt use it for looong time. Phone was only on my desk and i do nothing with it. But now i turn it on and... nothing. Stack on huawei logo. I cant turn recovery mode and on the screen i have weird line. https://zapodaj.net/fc054b1bf2da2.jpg.html


----------



## messi2050 (Jul 7, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> install with TWRP?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well It seems that y530 is different than g6 u10 in resloution it's why you have those fcs


----------



## messi2050 (Jul 8, 2016)

i created a thread on xda for cm11 check it from here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/asc...anogenmod-13-0-samsung-huawei-g6-u10-t3413905


----------



## himister (Jul 9, 2016)

PAGZLY said:


> You discovered hot water!
> Better write down how to unlock without the support of Huawei.

Click to collapse



Very old post...did you check the date mate? At the time, I spend a lot of time learning stuf, instead of critisizing. 
Btw, bratic, umesto sto kritikujes dobronameran, svojevremeni trud, bolje da si sam nesto postovao i potrudio se da doprineses. 
Poz


----------



## Joakhim (Jul 10, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> install with TWRP?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what do you edit to make it work?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jul 11, 2016)

Joakhim said:


> what do you edit to make it work?

Click to collapse



TROMBETAV1.1.2.zip\META-INF\com\google\android\updater-script

assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "stuff" ||
       getprop("ro.build.product") == "stuff" || 

replace "stuff" with "y530"

assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "y530" ||
       getprop("ro.build.product") == "Y530" ||


----------



## bubanj93 (Jul 11, 2016)

Joakhim said:


> what do you edit to make it work?

Click to collapse



What's the point if it's not working? :[


----------



## Joakhim (Jul 11, 2016)

bubanj93 said:


> What's the point if it's not working? :[

Click to collapse



The point is that Pokemon Go run =D


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jul 12, 2016)

Joakhim said:


> The point is that Pokemon Go run =D

Click to collapse



And a stable system.
Actually, I must wipe phone once a week because it been too slow, full cache (Stupid DCIM/.thumbails) and other.
This is very annoying, special if you install not so much application ) telegram, whatsapp, and replace some stock app and deleting other.

I'm forced to keep this phone for other 4-9 month, so a every new Teslamod is awesome for me but a stable, final, LAST rom, your CM 4.4.4 rom it will be the best i can wish for this phone


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## trotter9 (Jul 12, 2016)

> New cm11 build
> mediafire.com/download/1i6l0e1c9ec1v4k

Click to collapse



Hi, I used CWM to install this rom. (I have unlocked bootloader).
I modified "cm_g6_u10-ota-beta1.zip\META-INF\com\google\android\updater-script" file as SpartanB37 said here:



> TROMBETAV1.1.2.zip\META-INF\com\google\android\updater-script
> 
> assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "stuff" ||
> getprop("ro.build.product") == "stuff" ||
> ...

Click to collapse



I replaced "msm8610" (not "stuff") with "y530".
Then I copied the zip file in my sd and I tryed to install the rom in my Y530-u00 doing "Install zip">"choose zip from /storage/sdcard1".
Result:
_Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Installing update...
Installation aborted._

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jul 13, 2016)

trotter9 said:


> Hi, I used CWM to install this rom. (I have unlocked bootloader).
> I modified "cm_g6_u10-ota-beta1.zip\META-INF\com\google\android\updater-script" file as SpartanB37 said here:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should install this rom with TWRP recovery


----------



## shaantu (Jul 13, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> install with TWRP?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



crap, would've install it if wifi worked...


----------



## trotter9 (Jul 13, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> You should install this rom with TWRP recovery

Click to collapse



Using TWRP.
There's an error, It can't find "META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary". Don't understand why..


----------



## shaantu (Jul 13, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> And a stable system.
> Actually, I must wipe phone once a week because it been too slow, full cache (Stupid DCIM/.thumbails) and other.
> This is very annoying, special if you install not so much application ) telegram, whatsapp, and replace some stock app and deleting other.
> 
> I'm forced to keep this phone for other 4-9 month, so a every new Teslamod is awesome for me but a stable, final, LAST rom, your CM 4.4.4 rom it will be the best i can wish for this phone

Click to collapse



Is it really worth to install this rom? What are the biggest disadvantages?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jul 13, 2016)

shaantu said:


> Is it really worth to install this rom? What are the biggest disadvantages?

Click to collapse



What rom you mean, TestlaMod or CyanogedMod?


----------



## shaantu (Jul 13, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> What rom you mean, TestlaMod or CyanogedMod?

Click to collapse



CM, I'm more interested due to Pokemon GO, but I'm not sure it's worth it


----------



## trotter9 (Jul 13, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> You should install this rom with TWRP recovery

Click to collapse



Ok, I installed the rom but com.android.systemui process fails continually. 
So I cannot use it. I'm on huawei y530-u00


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jul 13, 2016)

trotter9 said:


> Ok, I installed the rom but com.android.systemui process fails continually.
> So I cannot use it. I'm on huawei y530-u00

Click to collapse



Try to open settings from Quicksettings/Status bar, unistall Trebuchet (Launcher) and install another from adb (adb install nameapk.apk)

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




shaantu said:


> CM, I'm more interested due to Pokemon GO, but I'm not sure it's worth it

Click to collapse



It's seems fast and it is 4.4.4 based, so more apps compatibility
I don't know if mobile network or calls works, i've don't tried
The wifi doesn't work, and some system apps crash random.


----------



## zntlmn73 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi all,my y530 was stuck on android logo so i downloaded b189 from xda wiki and tryed to update firmware,but now i cant even turn the phone on,its just blackscreen and nothing else,what should i do?


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jul 19, 2016)

zntlmn73 said:


> Hi all,my y530 was stuck on android logo so i downloaded b189 from xda wiki and tryed to update firmware,but now i cant even turn the phone on,its just blackscreen and nothing else,what should i do?

Click to collapse



Boot the phone on recovery mode and wipe data, cache and system.
after this, use a Teslamod backup or use any rom you found in this thread


----------



## zntlmn73 (Jul 20, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> Boot the phone on recovery mode and wipe data, cache and system.
> after this, use a Teslamod backup or use any rom you found in this thread

Click to collapse



yeah how do i do that cuz phone wont start


----------



## albertsaj (Jul 20, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by c_town

Type the Code *#*#2846579#*#*
Than [ProjectMenuAct --> BackGroundSetting --> USB Ports Setting ] von "Other Mode" auf "Normal Mode"

Now is the usb mass storage available again


Kamilos999 said:


> It works , thanks .

Click to collapse



hi. I have the same problem, and I don't know  where shall I type the code, help me please... thank you in advance


----------



## albertsaj (Jul 20, 2016)

Kamilos999 said:


> It works , thanks .

Click to collapse





albertsaj said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by c_town
> 
> Type the Code *#*#2846579#*#*
> ...

Click to collapse



I figured out that I have to call the code, and do the instruction given above....
but the cable charges my phone. how can I really fix this problem


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't remember how but i was able to turn of wifi on last CM rom, but when i turn on, it is return on loop again.
Nothing, just for your knowledge.


----------



## adblocker (Jul 27, 2016)

soozekee said:


> I got this huawei y530-u00 and i tried different ways to revive it but still no success :/ still stuck on Huawei logo only. Can someone lend me a hand? These are my cases:
> 
> 1.) i've tried updating from SD card, with dload folder, but my phone doesn't respond. Still stuck on logo.
> 2.) i tried unlocking bootloader and it was a success! (that's the only thing positive i did)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey there
1. Download huawei update extractor
2. extract RECOVERY.img and flash it with Fastboot
3. put dload folder in to root of Sdcard with ram reader and inset to your phone
4. turn off the phone (remove the battery and insert it) hold Vol+ and Vol - together and press power button to turn on the phone 
5. if it dosnt respond go to fastboot
6. in CMD type :   fastboot boot recovery.img 
recovery.img could be stock or custom recovery 
with custom recovery you can flash custom ROM


----------



## SpartanB37 (Jul 29, 2016)

@Alejandro-Hdez How much time for the next Teslamod?


----------



## Leopilzbert (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey Guys,
Do you know if there is a way to update your Android on the Y530? I just have 4.3 and when I go on System-Update I cant do anything :/
pls help me


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 2, 2016)

We are stuck on 4 3 ...


----------



## albandk (Aug 4, 2016)

Is there any way to change the system font? Or just the Google Keyboard font?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Aug 5, 2016)

SpartanB37 said:


> @Alejandro-Hdez How much time for the next Teslamod?

Click to collapse




I've been very busy recently, but maybe this month publish the final version of the ROM, and may be the last.

Here I leave some pictures of the little I have made, the brightness bar works!


----------



## RogerFelix98 (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyone knows how to upgrade the version of the phone? Want to play some Pokemon GO :/


----------



## kimikelku (Aug 12, 2016)

I flash with no problems cwm in fastboot but when i enter in recovery it doesn't open cwm, it opens the default recovery, is there any way i can make it permanent?
I did:
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img


----------



## Ledius (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey guys! I have this old Y530-u00. I managed to unlock the bootloader thanks to the Huawei Product ID generator and i installed CWM recovery image  but i can't seem to be able to flash a stock ROM on it. Volume +, Volume - and Power Button just takes me to the recovery menu instead of flashing the update.app from the SD card. I also tried sideloading the file, pushing it to SD card or just installing it from a ZIP through CWM but none of the above seem to work every single one returns an error message.
I downloaded the ROM from the official website so i don't think that is the problem. Could it be a hardware issue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 13, 2016)

You can flash with CWM only CWM backups.
Stock ROM can be flashed with the default recovery.


----------



## Ledius (Aug 13, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> You can flash with CWM only CWM backups.
> Stock ROM can be flashed with the default recovery.

Click to collapse



When i try to flash using the default recovery with volume + and - and power button instead of flashing it goes into default recovery and i get the following error:

oembl version list check error!
* ,write data error
Error:update.app is invalid package
Error:SD card update failure,SD card update abort!


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 13, 2016)

What version you have installed and what version are you trying to install?


----------



## Ledius (Aug 13, 2016)

MihaiSG said:


> What version you have installed and what version are you trying to install?

Click to collapse



I've tried installing the latest ROM from the official site, B181 and B179(Greek) all 3 give me the same error. As for the version on the phone i'm not really sure i haven't used it in a while and it's bricked


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 14, 2016)

Try a higher build, like B512.


----------



## mishuc (Aug 15, 2016)

is there a method that works to downgrade from b515 to 512?


----------



## qltel (Aug 19, 2016)

*Cannot update Y530*

Hi guys,

I have here 2 simular Y530-U00 phone's. I put 2 simular SD-cards in it with the same firmware on it. The bootloader of both phones are unlocked. On one phone the update works perfect, on the other phone it's not. 

It says
Checking sd update pkg...
file:/sdcard/dload/update.app.size=1401587264
oemsbl version list check error
N, write data error
Error: update.app is a invald package
Error: SD card update failure, SD card update abort!

Any idea how to solve this?

Firmware = HUAWEI_Y530-U00_Firmware_V100R001C900B519CUSTC373D003_05012EMK_Serbia


----------



## RemmyDZ (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello guys!

I own a Huawei Y530-U00 with Android 4.3 installed.
When it comes to rooting, unlocking bootloader and things like that I'm a total noob, therefore this post.
What I want to do is to root my phone.
As I understand, I first have to unlock the bootloader, but I have not succeeded in doing so.
I went to the emui.huawei.com website and clicked on Unlock Bootloader.
I then created an account, logged in, but after 20+ tries I still receive this message: "抱歉，找不到您要的页面……We're sorry but the page your are looking for is Not Found."
I'd really love to have my phone rooted, just for the ton of extras I can benefit from when having a rooted device.

So my question is: How do I unlock my bootloader, and what's the next step? 
I assume there's something else I have to do after unlocking the bootloader in order to root my device.

I'm looking forward to your replies, thanks in advance!


Greetings, 
Remmy


----------



## qltel (Aug 21, 2016)

RemmyDZ said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I own a Huawei Y530-U00 with Android 4.3 installed.
> When it comes to rooting, unlocking bootloader and things like that I'm a total noob, therefore this post.

Click to collapse



Hello Remmy,

As far as I know unlocking the bootloader is not necessary for rooting your phone. It's only necassary for updating your firmware and you have already the latest version.

I unlocked the bootloaders of my phones on the emui-site (download, unlock bootloader) and it worked well. After I filled in all the fields the code was diplayed on the same page with instructions how to unlock.

But I rooted my phone before, I did it with Kingoroot, I don't know if this is the best way, but for me it worked perfect. I downloaded the apk , installed it, and after starting it the phone was rooted.


----------



## szg0000 (Aug 21, 2016)

Can somebody send me a link about the latest working CM ROM for HUAWEI y530 phone?


----------



## RemmyDZ (Aug 22, 2016)

qltel said:


> Hello Remmy,
> 
> As far as I know unlocking the bootloader is not necessary for rooting your phone. It's only necassary for updating your firmware and you have already the latest version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You. You are the man! 
I used KingRoot to root my device, and it's working like a charm, I cannot thank you enough! 
After I rooted, I got rid of some pre-installed apps which I could not fully delete before, only disable.
I also installed ROEHSOFT Ram Expander, and my device is faster than ever, thanks to you! 

I do have one more question though.
How can apply a live wallpaper (those moving wallpapers)?
So far I tried to copy LiveWallpapersPicker.apk into system/app and gave it rw-r--r-- permissions, but nothing changed.
According to the few articles I read, it should give me the "Live Wallpaper" option in Display --> Wallpaper, but nothing shows up.

Thanks in advance!


Remmy


----------



## kaludjer (Sep 11, 2016)

*stock*

Does anybody have stock room dump file for y530_00? i hard bricked it. phone would't turn on, when conected to computer with usb it just shows Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008. Now i need stock recovery or dump file to save my phone.

i need files 1. MPRG8210.mbn 2. 8210_msimage.mbn  rawprogram.xml and patch.xml. 
Can anybody helps me


----------



## rento69 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Help about ROM*

Does it exist any fully working ROM for this phone?


----------



## TheOneWhoSpeaks (Sep 22, 2016)

Can someone send me stock recovery Huawei y530 pls?????


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (Oct 16, 2016)

*TeslaROM Final Version*

Hello my friends. 

The TeslaROM has been published if you want to try please come here: :good:

http://huaweiy530.foroactivo.mx/ 

Enjoy!!!

Please Press Thanks if i help you! This is my ultimate work!


----------



## Nikola_98 (Oct 24, 2016)

Please help ,i follow this tutorial but it says cant open boot when i try to flash boot. Extractor skip boot/recovery files ,compile only system.img ,boot.img stay untouched
The is a way for downgrade software with 3 tools.
What you need:

You need unlocked bootloader!
1.) Download rom which one you want!
2.)Download Huawei Rom Extractor(in attachment)!
3.)Download fastboot(in attachment)!
4.)Download and install ActivePerl!

How to:
NOTE: IF YOU MAKE MISSTAKE YOU CAN BRICK THE PHONE AND IM NOT RESPONSABLE, DO NANDROID BACKUP AFTER DOING ANYTHING!!!
1.) Downloader rom (UPDATE.APP) put in Huawei Rom Extractor folder.
2.)After you puted "UPDATE.APP in folder you first run "split_updata" and it will create "output" folder with extracted files(It script will not work without ActivePerl installed on your computer.)
3.)After "split_updata" finished you need to run "HuaweiFinder" script and it will compile "system.img" and "boot.img", you need cut or copy "boot.img"(18mgb) and "system.img"(1gb img file) in fastboot folder.
4.)Reboot your device into bootloader(holding Vol- and power button)
5.)Open fastboot and device will automatically connect on pc.
6.)Now you need type in fastboot without quotes:"fastboot erase system system.img" and "fastboot erase boot boot.img"
7.)Now in fastboot you type without quotes"fastboot flash system system.img" and "fastboot flash boot boot.img"
8.)And now you are downgraded your have rom.


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## Kurajmo (Nov 9, 2016)

I have questions about this phone. 
I may buy this phone for low price. 
But it is worth? 
I need second phone with good battery for music, Internet browsing. 
Now I have Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 with CM11. 
But it is little slow to me. 
I plain I several months buy new IPhone. 
And finally change Android to IOS. 
It is any finished and stable custom rom for this Huawei phone? 

Wysłane z mojego GT-I8160 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## 0M3G4_ (Nov 10, 2016)

This phone is dead and sucks, so keep away from it.


----------



## Kurajmo (Nov 10, 2016)

0M3G4_ said:


> This phone is dead and sucks, so keep away from it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for answer. Then I don't buy this phone. 

Wysłane z mojego GT-I8160 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Masimo x (Nov 24, 2016)

*Bricked Ascend Y530-U00 ...HELP*

I got Huawei ascend Y530 to repair.The phone was dropped and it had broken touch and LCD.I replaced LCD and touch and when i turn the phone on it goes to Fastboot&rescue mode.If anyone can help me Reply or PM me and i will give you all info about current state of phone and what i tried to fix it(what methods failed).Sorry for my English,it is not my native language.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2016)

*Tesla Mod Final*

How TeslaMod(final version) works on Y530-U00? Has this rom bugs?


----------



## szg0000 (Nov 28, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> How TeslaMod(final version) works on Y530-U00? Has this rom bugs?

Click to collapse



Bug: Can't receive SMS.
GPS not working.
Anything else seems OK.


----------



## noDeno (Feb 25, 2017)

*stuck in bootlop*

Hi,
My huawei ascend y530 stuck in bootloop, so i google it and try some solutions. First was to do factory reset but that didn't help. Then i tried to upgrade firmware but i get error invalid package, so i tried several different firmware's but again same error. So i thought  to unlock bootloader to flash rom via fastboot but i didn't have phone product id, which i needed to get unlock code from official site. If anyone has some idea/advice i would appreciate it. 
And one more question, can i flash stock rom with bootloader locked ?
Thanks for any help


----------



## 0M3G4_ (Feb 25, 2017)

I think you can get product ID from the back of your phone...?


----------



## noDeno (Feb 25, 2017)

0M3G4_ said:


> I think you can get product ID from the back of your phone...?

Click to collapse



no, there is serial number, IMEI and model :/


----------



## Diesell33 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello Friends . I have a Hardbricked Huawei Y530 (Black Screeen) Recognized for my pc as Qualcomm QDoaled 9008 so I looking for rawprogram0.xml, patch0.xml , to flash my device with Emmc Qualcomm Loader but unfortaunatelly i can't find that.... I download the firmware for my huawei y530 and extrack the APP (I get a lot of img files) but which program need to open the img files?! (I try daemon tools but unfortunatelly doesn't work...) Thanx the reply!!!


----------



## puntogiovax (Mar 25, 2017)

*Y530 DEAD*

After a firmware upgrade that failed my phone won't boot, no logo, no recovery mode or vibration / led... black screen. Someone can help me?


----------



## Alex1a (Apr 15, 2017)

I unlocked the bootloader within minutes:
http://emui.huawei.com/en/
click "Download"
click "Unlock Bootloader"


Then I used fastboot to install CWM and restored this ROM
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530#B515_Stock_based_Modded

It is very clean and seems to work very well, including root.


I don't like the script font. How to change it?

The main reason for requiring root was to use Link2SD because of the small internal memory. It works, but after each full restart, I get the "mount warning" and I have to do a "quick reboot" to fix it.  I read many threads about this, but I'm not sure how to edit what script to fix it correctly for this device. Any hints? Or is there a better solution than Link2SD?

Is it normal that when USB is attached and I do a normal reboot, it reboots to recovery? That's weird.


Alex


----------



## Ediison (Apr 17, 2017)

DanteFX™ said:


>

Click to collapse



Gracias guapo, por tu esfuerzo :v


----------



## fersystem (Apr 18, 2017)

DanteFX™ said:


>

Click to collapse



 sube la pinchi Rom :v


----------



## manoblood (Apr 18, 2017)

Gracias por tu aporte


----------



## Yirr (Apr 18, 2017)

DanteFX™ said:


>

Click to collapse



  muchas gracias por tu aporte


----------



## nelson alexander (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for your work


----------



## luis antonio murillo (Apr 18, 2017)

DanteFX™ said:


>

Click to collapse




Genio Dante gracias


----------



## Alejandro-Hdez (May 17, 2017)

Some one interested in  test my lastes ROM?

Sorry for muy bad english


----------



## unknow91 (Jun 4, 2017)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Some one interested in  test my lastes ROM?
> 
> Sorry for muy bad english

Click to collapse



what rom ?


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## chrisselite (Jun 9, 2017)

*Help*



barakaakyoo said:


> Man you rocking like no one's business, thanks a lot for your efforts it works perfect on my Huawei Y530-U00 firmware B510
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Naomba msaada wako ili na mm niweze ku-upgrade android version kwenye simu yangu (Huawei Y530).:good:


----------



## pinuzzzooo (Jul 4, 2017)

Skazzy3 said:


> Here's how to get app previews in multitasking menu:
> 1. Download sqlite editor in play store (weavebytes)
> 2. Open and allow root access
> 3. Open database
> ...

Click to collapse



Guys, i tried but it doesn't work for me.
When i reboot the phone, the value return to 0. Any ideas?
Regards.


----------



## Skazzy3 (Jul 4, 2017)

pinuzzzooo said:


> Guys, i tried but it doesn't work for me.
> When i reboot the phone, the value return to 0. Any ideas?
> Regards.

Click to collapse



Sorry, no idea. I don't own the phone for over a year now.

God bless anyone that still has to use this piece of **** for a phone.


----------



## Sale.s (Aug 1, 2017)

Can you guys help me?
My Ascend Y530 won't boot. Stuck on android logo. What can I do to fix this?
I can't go to recovery. I tried power button and volume- and volume+ but i got fastboot&rescue mode...


----------



## antrax.f (Aug 17, 2017)

*cwm*

does anyone have stock cwm (recovery) for huawei y530?
If you do please send me a link. thank you. cheers!


----------



## MihaiSG (Aug 17, 2017)

Here is TWRP.
Download it from here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-huawei-y530-t3340584


----------



## antrax.f (Aug 18, 2017)

is it stock recovery for huawei y530?

|This is not a stock cwm. I would like if someone could send me a stock factory recovery because I want to install factory software


----------



## matkoer (Sep 7, 2017)

At the very first post, of the very first page for our y530, 
>IN THIS THREAD <
there is a link posted to the Y530 site of the xda-wiki where ALL info (except for magisk-compatibility) can be found! Even with step by step guide and every single download you need.
I hope you all will have some good hours coding, flashing, rooting; i feel flashed myself good night 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------




antrax.f said:


> is it stock recovery for huawei y530?

Click to collapse



In my last post half a minute ago, I forgot Tod mention: at the xda-wiki-page for y530 you can find a link to the newest stock (for Europe: B189 (which will work for everywhere else in the world)

Sent from my HUAWEI Y530-U00 using XDA Labs


----------



## antrax.f (Sep 7, 2017)

I use B515, I think its the best of all, I may be wrong. I would like only link for stock recovery cwm to flash it back. on wiki page i have downloaded  cwm 6.0.5.2 and I would like to take that out and install factory one. so If someone could provide me with a stock cwm I would apreciate it.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Sep 10, 2017)

antrax.f said:


> I use B515, I think its the best of all, I may be wrong. I would like only link for stock recovery cwm to flash it back. on wiki page i have downloaded cwm 6.0.5.2 and I would like to take that out and install factory one. so If someone could provide me with a stock cwm I would apreciate it.

Click to collapse



There is not any stock cwm..if you want to flash stock ROM you have to flash stock recover via fastboot then copy dload folder and press three buttons...


----------



## antrax.f (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes actually, I need a stock recovery to flash it via fastboot.  can you provide me with a stock recovery for it?

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------

also I have downgraded the firmware to B515 and I think is the best. Now only I need stock recovery.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Sep 10, 2017)

antrax.f said:


> Yes actually, I need a stock recovery to flash it via fastboot. can you provide me with a stock recovery for it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------
> 
> also I have downgraded the firmware to B515 and I think is the best. Now only I need stock recovery.

Click to collapse



Do you have firmware file b515??


----------



## booeek (Sep 10, 2017)

Hey (Serramazzoni,Modena,Emilia-Romagna,.) I can't help you because I'm here to learn but I just wanted to say: Your English is Great! Good on you for having a go! I hope you find your answers and continue to be brave and to try and to care!


----------



## antrax.f (Sep 10, 2017)

yes I have.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Sep 10, 2017)

antrax.f said:


> yes I have.

Click to collapse



Download huawei update extractor and extract update.app
You will find stock recovery there
Hit thanks if I helped you..


----------



## antrax.f (Sep 13, 2017)

I extract the file but there is no recovery file in huawei finder
only system. img has been recognized. boot. img cannot be flashed I do not know why perhaps it is not the right file. other cwm flashes perfectly. thats why i need help with the original recovery.


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Sep 13, 2017)

antrax.f said:


> I extract the file but there is no recovery file in huawei finder
> only system. img has been recognized. boot. img cannot be flashed I do not know why perhaps it is not the right file. other cwm flashes perfectly. thats why i need help with the original recovery.

Click to collapse



You will just have to extract recovery.omg via casebook and then copy load folder to ad card and press all three buttons vol up vol down and power button that's all


----------



## antrax.f (Sep 13, 2017)

can you give me a link for casebook? also, you mean to create dload folder and put only recovery and do the thing with tree buttons?


----------



## hassanjavaid8181 (Sep 13, 2017)

antrax.f said:


> can you give me a link for casebook? also, you mean to create dload folder and put only recovery and do the thing with tree buttons?

Click to collapse



Search on Google how to force upgrade or read this thread carefully I already answered your question..


----------



## antrax.f (Sep 15, 2017)

I have allready done force update. also I have loaded the sw via fastboot... the problem for me is recovery... so if you can can you extract recovery and upload it please....


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## HAOF (Sep 26, 2017)

*Fastboot&rescue mode*

Hello!
Can't see my Huawei ID to ask for a bootloader unlock code.
It's in Fastboot&rescue mode and i can't do anything with it...
Can you guys help?

Model Huawei Y530-U00
SERIAL#: C2ZBY14621000435
EMEI: 353059029864385

Regards
HF


----------



## geo_007 (Oct 19, 2017)

ID - ul produsului: xxxxxx     how can i get id huawei y530 e locked bootloader no longer going and can not update from card i give error


----------



## antrax.f (Jan 31, 2018)

*huawei y530 HUGE problem please help*

hello my huawei just went blank. when i plug it into usb i get notification that the device is detected as Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008

What shoul I do to get it running. please help I need the operational phone.... :crying:


----------



## oxcigen (Feb 9, 2018)

CENTSOARER said:


> Hello boys and girls.
> It took some time but finally, thanks mostly to the previous work made by crazytiti with the Phicomm C230, I can release this CWM recovery image, tested with a Huawei Y530-U051 device, firmware B185. As always, this is released AS IS with the best intention for you to *TEST*, but no warranty at all. It's a CWM v6.0.5.1, before you flash, test with "fastboot boot recovery.img", if you think it's OK to rely on it you can flash it with "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". Make a backup as complete as you can and please don't blame me for nothing that can happen to your phones. I repeat (once again) I am no developer, so if you distrust me, you better obey your guts.
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> Now, THE LINK: https://mega.nz/#!6gEkGKwT!rgePL1Duwt5XObJr6tZDSpxER6yLBpVuK8bVpMq2zkE
> ...

Click to collapse



hi
my phone Y530 u00 & stock rom very very BAD !!!
this link can not valid https://mega.nz/#!6gEkGKwT!rgePL1Duwt5XObJr6tZDSpxER6yLBpVuK8bVpMq2zkE
new link????
Thanks


----------



## oxcigen (Feb 12, 2018)

hi,
This link https://mega.nz/#!Hx1HzJ7S!_fPfWPJ-f_Vq92-LvEUQ18yOqYzDSx-pa9_f2jGh1jQ  Not valid ! 
*The file has been deleted by the user.*
*please new link for B515v3 based Modded???*
Thanks All XDA


----------



## rac69 (Feb 27, 2018)

oxcigen said:


> hi,
> This link https://mega.nz/#!Hx1HzJ7S!_fPfWPJ-f_Vq92-LvEUQ18yOqYzDSx-pa9_f2jGh1jQ  Not valid !
> *The file has been deleted by the user.*
> *please new link for B515v3 based Modded???*
> Thanks All XDA

Click to collapse



Download from here:
https://mega.nz/#!pE9nFCAI!_fPfWPJ-f_Vq92-LvEUQ18yOqYzDSx-pa9_f2jGh1jQ


----------



## abuapka (Mar 23, 2018)

I am having a problem i didnt do anything with my phone its huawei nova plus just  1 or 2 day ago open the boxed and try to update it using firmware finder app after downloading the full ota phone automatically restart and stuck on installing update 5% and its still on boot loop am not able to flash any firmware using sd card or update.app just because it always failed on 5 % even though am not able to wipe factory/reset it also failing. Can you guys please help me? to solve the problem?


----------



## zhlvf (Mar 31, 2018)

*Ringtone Sheep Huawei Y530*

Hello,
my girlfriend got a new phone and now she misses the ringtone "sheep" from her old Y530. Her phone is not rooted so I can´t get it.
Can anybody give me this ringtone or tell me where to find it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## oxcigen (May 25, 2018)

my phone y530 u00. Greenify and some program access need to accessibility. but This option does not exist in my phone accessibility. how to enable this?

https://dl.xda-developers.com/4/5/0....png?key=4nDXrttaXwx4WSxOWdTs5A&ts=1527287125


----------



## Mandrutz (Jun 22, 2018)

*'update package's ext name error'*

Hello
A friend asked me to reset his Y530-u00 because it was missing the settings app for some reason. I did a hard reset, and after being stuck a day on 'formatting data', it finally booted. Now, the setup wizard simply crashes every time it boots into Android. I tried to reinstall the firmware 'update.app' from an SD card, but it always aborts, saying 'update package's ext name error'. Any ideas on how to get the phone working?


----------



## Sworm99 (Jun 25, 2018)

*I can’t download the huaweiRomExtractor.rar*




Lycris11 said:


> @CENTSOARER I fixed force closing with this swap file, its really use swpfile for virtual memory, but my memory card is now really damaged.
> The is a way for downgrade software with 3 tools.
> What you need:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






I can’t download the huaweiRomExtractor.rar


----------



## oxcigen (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello
Which is the best Custom Rom For y530?
please help. thanks.


----------



## costin100 (Apr 3, 2019)

*B515 v3 file*



ako9 said:


> Guys i installed the b515v3 and is very fast and so beatiful with lollipop UI,today i installed xposed 2.5.1 and gravity box and the lollipop UI disappeared,can anyone explain me why?

Click to collapse




Can someone help me with b515 v3 file? I need it for my Huawei y530. Plsss


----------



## oxcigen (May 6, 2019)

Alejandro-Hdez said:


> Hello my friends.
> 
> The TeslaROM has been published if you want to try please come here: :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, i regestired this forum, but not accept my account after 6 month !!!!!
how to download this rom ???
http://huaweiy530.foroactivo.mx admin not online !!!!!!!
user & pass . please !!!!
sorry for bad english


----------



## costin100 (Jul 16, 2019)

CENTSOARER said:


> I have some mods in my ROM that some people might like as a customized firmware. I don't know if someone is interested in testing an original firmware - bloatware + mods, here's a list of the mods:
> 
> 1. ROM supercharged: patched services.jar for a strongest launcher, Maximum multitasking overdrive, taskkiller killer, modded OOM values, zipalign at boot, vacuum databases at boot, entropy enlarger, build.prop tweaks, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Please can you send the b509 rom to my email?
[email protected] 
i need it and the below link is not available>


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 17, 2019)

costin100 said:


> Please can you send the b509 rom to my email?
> [email protected]
> i need it and the below link is not available>

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but I don't have it anymore. It's been years since I abandoned any modding/hacking of this and every other device, I am better now at programming but don't have time for this. Being said that I will look into my backups and if I manage to do so I'll let you know, but please don't hold your breadth and if I were I would search for the official firmware, anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 5232707 (Jul 18, 2019)

costin100 said:


> Please can you send the b509 rom to my email?
> [email protected]
> i need it and the below link is not available>

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but I don't have it anymore. It's been years since I abandoned any modding/hacking of this and every other device, I am better now at programming but don't have time for this. Being said that I will look into my backups and if I manage to do so I'll let you know, but please don't hold your breadth and if I were you I would search for the official firmware, anyway.


----------



## costin100 (Jul 18, 2019)

CENTSOARER said:


> I'm sorry but I don't have it anymore. It's been years since I abandoned any modding/hacking of this and every other device, I am better now at programming but don't have time for this. Being said that I will look into my backups and if I manage to do so I'll let you know, but please don't hold your breadth and if I were you I would search for the official firmware, anyway.

Click to collapse



its ok no problem


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2020)

Can any one help me i need Huawei Y530-u051 testra firmware


----------



## celpeca20 (May 15, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> ¿Puede alguien ayudar

Click to collapse


----------



## Boskan (May 17, 2014)

Hi All and Welcome !!

I wanted to start a thread regarding the Huawei Ascend Y530 phone. Main reason I'm doing this is because there is nothing much about this phone
on the Internet and here as well. 
Goal of this thread is that *everyone* that knows something about this phone, from basic info, to rooting and SIM unblocking, puts his/hers knowledge here, thus making it accessible for everyone to see.
This model is not one of the top models there are, but it is getting popular (by my opinion). And because of that, there should be more information about it, and the things you can do with it.

I'm doing this from a reason that I too need some info about this phone, since I recently got one and it is SIM blocked. So, I would like if there is anyone out there that can help me and others, to find solutions for our problems regarding this model.

Internet outside of this site was not that helpful, but I hope people here will be.

P.S. I'm expecting interactive behavior from all who is posting, so answers should come from everyone, not just from me (I'm still newbe )

POST EDIT !!!!!  -------------->>>> THERE IS A WIKI PAGE FOR THIS PHONE ON THIS LINK: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Huawei_Ascend_Y530


----------



## vista_user (Oct 21, 2022)

Does anyone have the german firmware for QFIL?


----------

